# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  The Crimson Echo IC - Season Two

## Inspectre

A continuation of the Crimson Echo!

With half of a new cast, because I guess we got picked up by another network for season two!?  :Small Eek: 

*Dramatis Personae*

*Spoiler: Our Heroes*
Show






*Spoiler: Allies*
Show






*Spoiler: Enemies*
Show






*Spoiler: Important People*
Show


*Spoiler: Of Korvosa*
Show

----------


## Inspectre

*Locations*

*Spoiler: Korvosa*
Show


*Spoiler: Map of Korvosa*
Show



*Spoiler: Districts and Neighborhoods*
Show

*Spoiler: East Shore and Gray*
Show



*Spoiler: Midland*
Show



*Spoiler: North Point*
Show



*Spoiler: The Heights*
Show



*Spoiler: Old Korvosa*
Show



*Spoiler: South Shore*
Show

----------


## Inspectre

*Other Important Information*

----------


## Inspectre

Act 1: Edge of Anarchy


*Prelude*

Theme Music

Far beneath Castle Korvosa, a stone door that had remained shut for many years slowly ground open.  This door was a secret one, flush with the wall it had been built into, and gave no sign that it even existed.  Only one who knew where to look would be able to find it, and even that would prove useless were one not to also possess the doors only key.  A large iron key, bigger than a mans fist, decorated in macabre fashion with screaming skulls and runes from some long-dead language.  A key like the one now brandished in one hand by the woman who stood in the open doorway, illuminated only by the light of the candle that she held in her other hand.

Queen Ileosa Arabasti stood in front of the open doorway for several long moments, nervously examining the room beyond.  It was an intimidating sight, resembling a tomb rather than a hidden off-shoot of the treasure vault she currently stood in.  Runes similar to the ones adorning her key skittered along every surface beyond the door, forming vaguely menacing patterns across the floor, walls, and ceiling.  Save for the runes, the room itself was featureless except for the pedestal jutting up out of the floor at the exact center point of the room, the runes racing along its surface until they reached its peak, atop which sat a large stone coffer wrapped in thick iron chains, held in place by a screaming iron skull, a keyhole just barely visible at the back of its yawning mouth. 

Reaching out her magical senses to detect sources of magic in the room, Ileosa saw no immediate threat, as the rooms rune artwork was entirely defensive in nature, focused on suppressing whatever was inside the stone coffer  and despite that Ileosa could still faintly feel the presence of magic within it.  There was no doubt whatever was inside, it was powerful  and that it was what she had come down here for.  And despite that, still Ileosa hovered in the doorway, her fears holding her back  she was down here alone, with no one to stand between her and danger.  If there was still some hidden trap within, if she was injured . . .

Ileosa gathered up her frayed nerves and brought the memory of why she was down here at all to the forefront of her mind.

_Kneeling beside the bed of King Eodred Arabasti the Second, her head in his too-frail lap, tears staining the fur of the thick blanket separating them.  Wishing there was something, anything, that she could do to make him stay at her side.  Shed pay any price  her wealth, her youth, her very soul if it would mean they could be together again as they had been, not like this as every passing moment took her Eodred farther away from her.  But such pacts only existed in fairy tales, and in reality there was no cure for old age, nothing else she could do but lie beside him as the spark of Eodreds life flickered out.

Stay with me.  Please

She begged, and was rewarded with a shuddering groan as Eodred stirred.

Are you there my queen?  Came the hoarse whisper, at which point she lifted her head to look at her kings withered face, and raised one hand to gently caress it.

Yes.  I am here my love.  Always.

To her surprise, with sudden strength Eodred reached up and grasped her hand.  With his other trembling hand he fumbled the blankets aside and reached inside his robe to remove a key that had been hanging around his neck.  A key that Ileosa had often seen hanging around Eodreds neck, but never received an honest answer as to its purpose.  An iron key decorated with macabre designs of screaming skulls and runes from a long-dead language.  Eodred pressed the key into her outstretched hand, and then closed her hand around it with his last strength.

There . . . might be a way . . . for me to yet live.  But it will require . . . breaking a promise I made long ago.  And I am too weak . . . to go myself.  You must . . . you must go down to the treasure vault . . . castle basement.  At the back . . . behind the fourth brick from the top . . . seventh from the right . . . key.  Go alone, take no one with you!  Hurry . . ._

Ileosa had flown from her husbands side that moment, and despite the strangeness of his request, she had done as asked.  She had come down here alone, she had found the hidden keyhole at the back of the vault, and now that the item that could save Eodreds life was in her sight, she hesitated?  She would pay any price!

Ileosa took a step into the rune-covered tomb, and then another, the iron key held in front of her like a shield.  With growing determination to match her mounting sense of dread, Ileosa crossed the remaining distance to the pedestal, and once there, hesitated only a moment more before ramming the key home into the gaping mouth.  There was a soft, raspy click, and then the key was torn out of Ileosas hand as it sank into the mouth, which closed around the key as gears groaned into motion.  Ileosa jumped back, narrowly stifling a startled scream, although that scream died on her lips as she glanced up to check the ring on her hand that clenched the candle holder, only to see the emerald set into its face had gone completely dark.  A magical ring that was part of a pair, its singular purpose was to inform its wearer of the condition of the one wearing its mate.  And if the stone went as completely dark as hers was now, then it meant . . .

No . . . no no no no, please no!

Ileosa breathed, switching her grip on the candle holder from one hand to the other so that she could stare more easily at the rings gem  and more safely shake her hand, hoping to fix the magical fluke responsible for this news.  But the stone remained dark no matter how vigorously she shook the ring, and Ileosa sank to her knees onto the merciless stone as the truth of it washed over her.  She was too late . . . if only she had been faster, less afraid, maybe she could have done it.  Ileosas vision blurred as hot tears began their race from the corners of her eyes, and it was a struggle to keep hold of the candle holder as her body was wracked with sobs.

But sorrow turned to terror a moment later as the iron skull finally finished its meal, and with a final rattling click released its hold on the chains.  Chains which flew away from the coffer, unfurling from where they had been tightly wrapped a moment before like a hunters snare.  One such length of chain lashed across Ileosas hand, sending the candle holder tumbling out of her hand and plunging the room into total darkness.  Wincing at the sudden stab of pain from her hand, Ileosa nonetheless crawled across the stone floor, flailing at the floor out in front of her with her other hand while clutching the wounded one to her chest.  Where was it, where was it!?  There!  Ileosas fingers brushed against the length of the candle, and pain flared in her other hand as her outstretched fingers raked through still molten wax.  But after another moment her fingers finally found a solid grip, and she drew her prize back to her, already stumbling over the necessary arcane words.

One after another, sparks briefly appeared from her hands to illuminate the tomb for one brief moment before expiring  she couldnt find the damn wick to light it again!  And then suddenly she saw where the wick was, and reflexively lit it, before she realized that she only found the wick because she could *see* it.  The room had slowly been filled with a dim light, coming from all of the warding runes throughout the room  but the brightest light by far now shone from the coffer, through the narrow slit between its lid and body.  

The glow of the coffer was hypnotic, and Ileosa slowly felt her terror, her sorrow fade away, to be replaced by a burning curiosity about what was inside.  What had Eodred sent her down here to retrieve, with what had been essentially his dying breath?  And why had he been convinced that it could save him?  Pushing herself back up to her feet, Ileosa ran her fingers across the face of the lid, trying to find purchase with her fingers so she could lift it up.  The stone coffer swung open at her touch of its own accord with a low hiss of grinding stone.

Within the coffer was a crown, made of some twisted, jagged shards of black metal with pieces of . . . bone? . . . slid into metal sheaths along the rim.  A mote of deep blue light floated above the crown, dancing and twirling in mesmerizing patterns within the coffers narrow confines.  It ceased its pacing turns a moment later, hanging in place a moment before it shoot upwards  towards Ileosas face!  The queen jerked her head back, but it was too late as light enveloped her.

The bright light became searing as it poured into her eyes, her nose, her ears.  She tried to move but found she could not, held immobile by the light as firmly as if by chains.  She opened her mouth to scream, and the light poured itself into the new opening, choking her.  She couldnt move, couldnt see, couldnt breathe  she was drowning in the light.  No.  It was crushing her.  And then just like that, the light winked out, the room plunging back into total darkness as the wards all went out and the candle again fell from Ileosas lifeless hands.  She crumpled to the floor like a puppet with its strings having been cut, and as she fell her hand caught on the edge of the coffer, pulling it off of the pedestal.  It shattered as it touched the floor, and the crown skittered across the floor, free at last.

For what seemed like an age, Ileosa lied still on the floor, not moving, not making even a sound.  But then she stirred, throwing a hand out to steady herself and push herself up onto her knees  and found the crown.  Reflexively, she reached up and set the crown onto her head, adjusting its position to make sure it was firmly in place before wiping the tears from her face.

Everything will be alright.

Ileosa promised, and then got to her feet, leaving the tomb behind.  She did not collect the extinguished candle on her way out.

--------------------------------

Theme Music

In one corner of the upscale Three Rings tavern, the conspirators met for the final time.  The tavern had been chosen as a meeting point for its dedication to discretion in regards to its clients privacy.  It seemed unlikely, however, that the groups privacy would be respected if it was known what they had met here so many times to discuss.

A toast to our future fortunes.  Soon the roster will be dead, if he isnt already, and then the henhouse will be ours.

Their leader declared, earning a murmur of approval and clinking of wine glasses.  It was all so tedious and juvenile to the eldest member of the conspiracy, who had spent years bitterly wishing he was able to kill the king and topple the citys monarchy.  Well now he had finally done it, with the help of these others interested in regime change, and the accomplishment only tasted like ashes.  Much like this piss weak wine he was drinking, and finished in one long swallow.  Time to leave  let these sycophants bathe in their leaders afterglow if they must, but he had better things to do with what time was left to him.  As he rose to leave, of course the leaders chief toady chose that moment to open his fat mouth.

Sulking back to your hole already?  The night is young  you might as well enjoy the quiet while it lasts.

The punk was lucky that theyd never have to see each other again after this.  Otherwise he might have learned the painful lesson of respecting his elders while picking the shards of this empty wineglass out of his neck.  But attempting to murder one of his fellows would undoubtedly jeopardize his payment, and that was the only important thing left here.

*Id rather collect my, heh, commission and leave the playing with farm animals to younger men, Junior.  The streets arent going to be very safe in a few hours, and Id rather be safe aboard my ship as it arrives to take me away to the rest of my life as a very wealthy man someplace far away from here.  Unless, of course, the plan wasnt to kill just one old man.*

All those assembled tensed at his bluntness, but their leader remained stone-faced, betraying nothing about what the real plan was for covering their tracks.  Not for the first time was he grateful that he had arranged for some insurance ahead of time to prevent a double-cross.  After a tense moment of locked eyes and everyone else holding their breath, the conspiracys leader produced a bulging purse and tossed it over to his side of the table.  Cautiously, the old man picked up the top of the tied-shut bag with thumb and forefinger, and then let it drop back to the table  just in case there was something else in there instead of coins.  But no, the rattling jiggle of coins was the only thing he heard as the bag smacked back down onto the table, and so he scooped the bag back up and shoved it into his shirt, giving an exaggerated bow to those assembled.

*Pleasure doing business with you all.  Hope I never see any of you again.  Because if I do . . .*

He let the threat of deploying his insurance hang in the air, but the leaders face remained expressionless, until a disdainful hand waved a dismissal.  He was free to go, released from service as if he was no more than a cheap porter, easily replaced and quickly forgotten.  The gall of it made his blood boil, and yet he was seasoned enough to not do something rash and irrevocable, like he would have done in his youth.  Some battles were not winnable, and some were not even worth fighting in the first place.  He had his payment, and now it was time to leave and turn his thoughts to the future.  However much of that he had left at this point, anyway.

And so he left, leaving the conspirators to their trite little party on this last evening of peace.  While he still half expected a knife to appear in his back at any moment, he nonetheless walked along the docks back towards his hole, breathing in the thin mist rising off of the Jeggare River.  It would be the last time he would get to do that, for as soon as he collected his things from his stash, he was on the first boat leaving Korvosa.  With any luck, the ship would be able to clear its moorings and be at sea before everything went to hell.  But first, he had to deal with the ******* coming up behind him.  He slowed his limping gait to a stop, reaching for the knife tucked at the small of his back, underneath his cloak, as the footsteps drew closer.

*I dont like being followed.*

He announced, and then extended his offer to his pursuer.

*So why dont we skip to the end, where you **** off and I dont give you a new mouth three inches below your old one.*



Theme Music

A dry chuckle that sounded like dead leaves scraping over the cobblestones was the only reply, and then came the whispered counteroffer.

So this is how the great Gaedren Lamm ends.  A broken old man crawling off to die in safety and comfort, while his city changes hands from one parasite to the next, achieving nothing.  And all he has to show for his life is the pittance doled out to him by his masters, a far cry from what he was promised.  What he is owed.

Gaedren Lamm spun about on his good leg, producing the dagger from its hiding place as he snarled at the mocking interloper, who was little more than a silhouette a dozen feet back, concealed by the mists.  If this was an assassin sent by his masters, he had bungled the job by announcing his presence.  Or perhaps not, considering with his limp Gaedren didnt have a prayer of escaping.  Hoping to buy himself some time, Gaedren tried to keep the figure talking  and unleashing some of his simmering resentment felt good.

*You dont know **** about me or what this city owes me!  And this pittance is more than enough for me to live the sort of life I was promised!*

Again, a dry chuckle from the figure as it advanced closer.  Now instead of a silhouette, it was a cowled figure  another few steps and Gaedren would have a clear throw of his knife at its head.

For as long as that life lasts.  But then you will be gone.  Forgotten.  All your dreams and efforts for naught.  Korvosa will go on without you, unchanged.  Is that the result you fought for, sacrificed so much for, clung to these past thirty years? 

The figure continued to draw closer, and as it loomed out of the mists, coming within six feet, Gaedren sneered and made his move.
*
This conversation bores me.  But however long my life will be, at this point itll be longer than yours.*

The knife scythed through the mist and night air, and yet when it flew perfectly into the darkness of the interlopers cowl, the figure winked out of existence entirely.  Lamm swore as he heard the soft plop of his knife continuing on into the Jeggare River beyond, the perfect throw wasted on some kind of illusion.  The interlopers voice chided him from all sides within the mist.

This doesnt have to be how your story ends, Gaedren.  I can provide you with the means to rewrite your ending.  You can still do everything you wanted to do  what you were _born_ to do.  All you have to do is accept my invitation.  Take some time to think about it if you must.  Just know that you are short on time to change your fate.  So whats it going to be, Gaedren?  Is your life going to end as a failure, or as the fire that will sweep Korvosa clean?

From the mist, a card fluttered out to land at his feet.  Looking down to examine it, Gaedren saw that it was a Harrow card, much like one from the set he had stolen from that fortune teller bitch some time ago  oh, the irony.

*Harrow, really?  Whats next, you going to tell me that in addition to fame and fortune, Ill find the woman of my dreams?*

Gaedren taunted, but there was no reply from the mist  whoever he had been speaking with, they were gone now.  Cautiously, Gaedren picked up the Harrow card, flipping it over to reveal that an address had been scratched onto the back.  Apropos, given how ridiculous this whole night had been.  And yet . . . the figure in the mists offer did hold some attraction.  He had forgotten how fiercely that spark had burned in him, forgotten himself.  He could always retire to Magnimar later, after things calmed down again.  It couldnt hurt to at least see what this lunatic was really offering him, right?  

But first, he was going to need more men  he was going to need a *lot* more men.  Which wouldnt be a problem, thanks to his newfound wealth.  Gaedren set off down the street again, but this time his destination wasnt home, but instead a few local watering holes he knew where the patrons didnt ask questions, and were rather fond of money.

----------


## Inspectre

*Stelio Kontos* & *Darvin*

Theme Song

Having dealt with the guards, you all turn your attention to what they were guarding  the sewer entrance into Lamms latest Shudder den.  Miz gives the door a swift check to ensure there are no more surprises waiting anyone who attempted to open the door, and upon finding none sets to work on the lock.  After only a few moments of working on it with her set of tools, she steps back and nods to Silas, who takes the lead again, grasping the door with one hand while the other awkwardly cradles his falchion.  Just as he moves to pull the door open, however, it happens again.  

Whatever bizarre shift in the universe pitched the four of you into a similar but different series of events following Eodreds death in a similar but different Korvosa happened again.  Only this time, instead of waking up in your world, it happens while you are awake, in the space of one heartbeat to the next.  Silas and Miz blink out of existence without warning as your vision swims, replaced by three other figures  two halflings and a varisian man wearing the heraldry of the Order of the Nail.  The disorientation continues as a pressure painfully builds up inside of your forehead, feeling for one intense moment as if your brain was pushing its way through your skull, before the pain mercifully fades as events and names to these three new faces flow into your mind.

Miz and Silas were still part of your circle, but personal concerns had pulled each of them away for now.  There was also the fact that neither one had seemed to appreciate the idea of having to tolerate the presence of the Hellknight, an Armiger Gavin Dimir, who had showed up with Rhev, apparently assigned to the case by Field Marshall Kroft as a collaboration with the Order of the Nail on bringing Gaedren Lamm to justice.  He had proven to be useful so far though, and deadly with that rapier of his, after skewering the fleeing wererat through the heart when it attempted to dash past him.The beefier of the two halflings, Jakkin Longshanks, had shown up the night of Zellaras Harrow reading, not drawn there by one of Zellaras planted Harrow cards but instead apparently memories of doing so in another life.  _That_ certainly sounded familiar, and so the two of you along with Silas and Miz had raided Lamms Fishery base with similar success to the last time  Lamm got away aboard his repaired ship, and you spent the rest of the night dealing with the fallout of Eodreds death.  Hes been tagging along with your group ever since then, and has proven to be no less lethal with his fists in a fight than Miz.  Case in point:  pummeling the bed that had been animated in Andaisins house before kicking the splintered remnants down the stairs into the basement, triggering the broken stairs trap (rather than Dalens poor unfortunate summoned horse).The last new member of your group, Atavian Goodbarrel, was like Dalen a former student of the Acadamae, who was adept at conjuration.  He has a particularly strong bond with a creature known as Tallox, a hulking grey-skinned outsider who had thus far defied Dalens attempts at classification into one of the more common outsider races such as devil, daemon, or demon.  The two of them had been introduced to the group by Field Marshall Kroft (technically just Atavian at the time  Tallox introduced himself later) as potential extra muscle while escorting Ambassador Andaisin to the castle, and then of course the queens handmaiden Elliana around the city.  Tallox had given the poor girl quite the fright when he popped into existence inside the ambassadors house, a fact which seemed to amuse the disturbing outsider greatly.  Like Jakkin, Atavian eventually owned up to having memories from another world, although his memories were particularly disjointed and fragmented compared to yours.  He seemed especially driven by them, however, as if he were attempting to outrun an impending catastrophe.  Whatever he had seen, whatever world he had come from, it seemed to be an even darker world than this, and he was desperate to prevent those events from happening all over again.Despite some mild differences due to the presence of these new traveling companions, events thus far had largely played out in the same manner as they had before.  Lamm was still at large, Trinia was a guest of Queen Ileosa, Ambassador Andaisin still had many literal skeletons in her closet, and if not Queen Ileosa, then certainly her handmaiden Elliana was a staunch ally of the party.  And you were all still about to break into a drug-producing laboratory of Lamms, hopefully to bring about an end to his growing Shudder empire.

*Captain Jak*
Theme Song

It had certainly been an interesting couple of weeks.  You had finally tracked down Gaedren Lamm with the help of some people and that weird ghost fortune teller, and got revenge for your sweetheart by literally beating the old coots head in.  Then the king died and Korvosa went straight to the Hells, as everybody and their angry old dog (like the one you had punched out shortly before Lamm) came out of the woodwork to try and re-enact the Great Fire that nearly burned Korvosa to the ground a few hundred years ago.  Heres where the story gets really weird though  you remember all that and the events of the past several years leading up to that wild night, but that _wasnt the way it happened_.

No, you had never gotten together with that buxom barmaid, although you had flirted a time or two with each other  nothing wrong with that, but it had certainly never gone past that.  Which also certainly made all those pleasant and intimate memories you had of her now rather awkward.  But at least she was still alive, having never run afoul of Gaedren Lamm either, so that was a good trade-off really.

Instead you had learned Gaedren Lamms name from a friend and fellow halfling of yours, an indentured servant of House Jeggare that had turned to Shiver as something to cling to.  Only one bad dose of Shiver sold to him by that bastard Gaedren Lamm had left him first in a coma, and then crippled with a perpetual jitteriness in his hands - a common side effect of bad doses or repeat abuse, hence the name.  That was when all of this had started, as when you jumped ship to track down the man responsible, you somehow already knew where you had to go.  

And so you showed up that one dark night at the fortune teller Zellaras house, knowing right where it was and when to be there despite not getting a signed invitation on the back of a Harrow card this time around.  Even the fortune teller had seemed confused by that one, but took it as a sign from Pharasma or something that you were meant to be here so there you were.  Completely different group this time  playwright bard named Aliani, wizard shopkeep that went by the name of Dalen, a tiefling named Silas, and a ratfolk named Miz.  The five of you had gone down to Lamms Fishery again, and again you had kicked the **** out of that mangy old dog Lamms associate Yargin kept around the place.

But this, too, was different.  Instead of killing Lamm he got away aboard that rickety old boat he had out back, only this time the boat was sea worthy enough to float down the river with him and several of his boys.  You werent able to follow because you were all kept busy by the mercenary Lamm had left behind, some punk named Brendan who downed another vial of Lamms drugs.  Only this wasnt Shiver, this was a new drug Lamm was making now called Shudder, and true to the rumors on the street it gave Brendan legit magic powers.  Of course, it also caused his right eye to burst and ooze black blood down the side of his face and drove him stark-raving mad, but for some idiots there was never any price too high for power.

Anyway, after dealing with him, there was the little matter of the city collectively losing its mind over Eodreds death all over again, and you and the others spent the rest of the night dealing with that.  Including rescuing some lady friend of Alianis that had gotten kidnapped by a gang in a case of mistaken identity with her twin sister?  Or something  any way, the poor lass had gotten carved up pretty bad by some nutter and had her face burned with acid, so it was looking pretty grim for her despite the rescue.  After all that, the whole group pretty much holed up in Dalens home-turned-shop and waited for morning to come, along with the injured lady friend, her sister, and the dozen or so orphans Aliani insisted on taking care of from Lamms Fishery business.

The next morning saw Dalen getting visitors, in the form of Field Marshall Kroft herself  apparently, he had pretty good connections for an Acadamae dropout.  She had some work for the group that for whatever reason couldnt be handled by her own guards  oh yeah the city was still clinging on the edge of civil collapse  which seemed simple enough on the surface: escort the ambassador of Cheliax from her private residence in Old Korvosa to the castle.  The Field Marshall did have some help that she managed to scrape up, however, in the form of a fellow halfling named Atavian.  A bit on the scrawny side, even for a halfling, but apparently he was some sort of arcanist too and had gone to Kroft to volunteer, so she was putting him to work by hoisting him off onto your group.  You werent sure what good Atavian was going to be in a fight, but it turned out no open violence was necessary.  Things werent quite as simple as they seemed though, as Lady Ambassador Andaisin of Cheliax immediately rubbed everyone the wrong way and just generally gave off an air of someone with dark secrets.

Anyway, nothing went wrong (for once!) with the job, and you safely saw the ambassador to the castle, whereupon you got introduced to the Whore Queen herself, Queen Ileosa Arabasti, widow of the late (not so) great King Eodred.  Surprisingly, the so-called Whore Queen was actually pretty nice, and not just to look at  she asked you all about your experiences in the city with the riots, requested that you escort her handmaiden around to quietly investigate some of the worst-hit areas, and listened intently when Aliani vented up a whole lot of pent-up frustration instead of having her bodyguard Sabrina Merrin throw Aliani out (possibly straight off the castle walls given some stories about how the nobility dealt with uppity commoners).  She even had her personal doctor go back with Aliani to treat his friend of her injuries, fixing her right up.

That seemed to generate enough good will from the group that collectively you all decided (begrudgingly, in some cases) to escort the queens handmaiden, an elf woman by the name of Elliana, around to several of the worst-hit areas of Korvosa.  The tour itself featured a few unpleasant run-ins with Hellknights, Lamms men (calling themselves Lamms Liberators now, what a laugh), and one drunk guardsman who seemed to have a connection with Aliani and Silas based off of their reactions, but was relatively uneventful.  At least, it was until Aliani floated the idea of breaking into the Ambassador of Cheliaxs house while she was away at the castle, evidentially expecting to find some evidence of wrong-doing.

It seemed like a bad idea the whole way through, especially with the queens handpicked woman there, but somehow Elliana was convinced to go along with the plan and you broke into Ambassador Andaisins house.  At which point the furniture came alive and tried to kill you all, including the ambassadors four-poster bed.  That was certainly a new experience  its not every day you get to hop up and down on a bed raining punches against the headboard until the entire bed snaps in two.

After the furniture was all broken into submission, you discovered a secret door leading down into a basement.  Concerned about a trap being set up on the stairs leading down, Dalen and Atavian debated the merits of one of them summoning a creature to walk down there.  While they were busy debating, you dragged the remnants of Ambassador Andaisins fancy bed over to the stairs and kicked the damn thing down them, revealing that they were rigged to collapse as most of the stairway fell into a small pool of green slime.  With the trap now definitively set off, it was easy enough for the group to climb down after making an improvised rope out of the bed sheets.

Investigating the basement finally paid off what the group had suspected about the ambassador  she did indeed have dark secrets.  Within the basement was a shrine to Urgathoa, and the bodies of a half dozen men  members of Lamms Liberators apparently.  The bodies were important because as the group reached the basement floor those corpses became animated, attacking the group and attempting to force you all back into the pool of green slime.

That was when Atavian finally got to show off his skill, summoning some sort of towering monstrosity of muscle and claws that sent Elliana screaming and cowering in fright after it appeared and ripped the zombie right next to her in half.  The undead proved not to be a major inconvenience, but when the shrine to Urgathoa self-destructed, triggering a patch of oil that set the entire house above you ablaze  and summoned a giant fire elemental just for kicks  that was a good deal more serious.  Fortunately, the ambassador had prepared her own escape from this fiery death trap via a secret door that led into the sewers, which the group availed themselves of while Silas fought a rearguard action against the elemental, the tiefling not especially bothered by even its intense flames.

Unfortunately, while scandalous the worship of Urgathoa was not expressly illegal, and all of your actual evidence for such went up in literal smoke.  Setting her own house to go up like that was certainly a *very* serious crime in Korvosa, but unfortunately would likewise be difficult to prove especially when any story would have to begin with and so we broke into the ambassadors private residence.  Yeah, and as usual the nobility played by different rules than the rest of you.  At least Elliana now seemed convinced that Queen Ileosas good friend Ambassador Andaisin needed to go, and apparently she managed to convince the queen of that as well since Queen Ileosa had asked you all to continue to look into Lady Andaisins activities  discretely  not long after.

On the way back to the castle you ran into a group of Hellknights who were conducting public executions of citizens they had caught in the riots.  Maybe those unfortunates were actually guilty of something and maybe they werent, but they were certainly all about to die in a sadistic and bloody display by a trio of Hellknights while a crowd of people just watched.  At least that seemed the way things were going until Elliana walked up and challenged the Hellknights legal authority to do this, and even seemed to be making some actual headway with her argument.  Which is when *he* showed up to solve the problem in a much more direct way  the legendary vigilante and hero of the people Blackjack, swinging in from a nearby rooftop to declare that the Hellknights had failed Korvosa.  He cut the people free and dueled the lead Hellknight, and all Hells broke loose at that point as Aliani and the others kept the lesser Hellknights busy while their prisoners fled.  It was about that point when things really heated up, literally as the chief Hellknight detonated a Fireball spell in the middle of the crowd, presumably trying to kill Blackjack.  Elliana got caught in the blast due to sheltering a child from the flames, but she was surprisingly unhurt by the magic.  Good thing too, given the furious expression on Sabrina Merrin, the queens personal bodyguard, when you met her a short distance away from the castle after getting away from the Hellknights.

After that, everyone sort of did their own thing with the party splitting up to tackle several problems at once.  You looked in on your friend, and helped Aliani and Miz check out one of Lamms older drug dens.  Apparently this was where the Shudder had been made initially before Lamm took over the business, and judging from the corpses left behind gave the previous creators a retirement shiv in the guts for their trouble.  The lab had clearly been shut down and moved elsewhere, but there were still some disturbing things left behind, including some sort of magical sigil burned into the floor and a strange mass of alchemical goo that nearly devoured all three of you before you were able to get away from it and flee back down into the sewers.  

While you were dealing with that, Dalen, Silas, and Atavian were apparently checking up on one of Krofts lieutenants, who had gone undercover with a number of other corrupt guardsmen in an attempt to get a lead on Lamm.  Apparently that plan of Krofts hadnt gone well as the other guards discovered the mans duplicity and were going to kill him before the others intervened and rescued him.  There was also something about these guards running some sort of body disposal business on the side, hacking bodies up and distributing them out to the citys desperate as free meat.  Real piece of work that bunch were  too bad their ring leader Baldrago had managed to get away through the sewers while his buddies held the group off.

Once everyone was back together, Aliani revealed to the group that he was part of some sort of secret society of revolutionaries, of which Gaedren Lamm was also a former member.  Apparently the snake was trying to get Alianis group to throw their lot in with him, and Aliani wanted everyone at the meeting to testify about what a worm Lamm was.  This everyone did happily, but things got rather dicey when Lamm showed up unannounced to argue his own side.  There was some nonsense about Lamm apparently having a thing with Alianis mom back in the day, at least implying that he could be Alianis father.  Whatever, you didnt care about any of that, nor the fact that Lamm had somehow managed to talk a Hellknight into tagging along as his bodyguard  the old sack of ****te was right there in front of you, and you were going to take your shot.  The only thing that ended up stopping you was Atavians beast  Tallox was its name, apparently  grabbing you by the scruff of the neck and holding you back while that old bastard laughed.  The only good thing that came of the night was the fact that Lamms proposal got vetoed, so at least somebody in this city was willing to tell him to get bent.

It was around this time that you all got invited back to the castle to have lunch with the queen, which was certainly a surreal experience.  The food was nothing to get too excited about  just finger sandwiches really  but the manicured garden terrace you ate in was pretty impressive, and the queen brought gifts  one magic item for each of you, as thanks for escorting her handmaiden.  The only sour note there was Ambassador Andaisin showing up to piss all over the mood, and leave the queen in tears over the suggestion that King Eodred had not died of natural causes, but instead had been murdered.

This in turn led to a rather bizarre tangent about some painting that King Eodred had commissioned as an anniversary gift for Queen Ileosa, and the painter girl he had hired to create it.  The group later brought you up to speed that in the previous world (although some of the details they mentioned didnt quite line up with your memories either, so what the Hells  were there THREE worlds all mangled together now?  MORE?), this painter  Trinia Sabor  had been framed for King Eodreds murder, possibly by the queen herself.  Which made things even more confusing when Silas blurted out that he knew where Miss Sabor was, and petitioned the queen to offer sanctuary to her until this conspiracy around King Eodreds death could be unraveled.  You could see why the others thought Queen Ileosa was behind the framing in the other world though, as she went cold when Trinia was brought up.  But then when she saw Trinias half-finished work, which was just a picture of some stone bench from the garden you had just had lunch in, Queen Ileosa did an about-face and promised to offer shelter to the girl.  Apparently the queen had just thought the king was back to his infamous polyamorous ways, but seeing the bench convinced her otherwise because it was from some intimate moment the two of them had shared together or something.  For whatever reason that was enough proof for the queen, so Silas fetched the girl later that night and she wasnt immediately thrown into the dungeons so maybe this would work out after all.

More good news followed with an announcement from the queen that she had cut some sort of deal with the Hellknights, contracting them to patrol the roads leading from Korvosa to its various holdings out in the countryside and ensure order there, a large enough job that virtually all of the Hellknights would be required.  That got all but a handful of them out of the city, the remainder staying behind to hunt down Lamms new pet Hellknight  apparently, they were taking his defection rather personally.  That was all fine and dandy for you as you had all been seeing too many Hellknights lately, but unfortunately your luck wasnt that good.

The following day, the investigator Kroft had assigned to hunt down Lamms businesses and tendrils throughout the city  a man named Rhev, who apparently also had past dealings with Dalen and Aliani from that other world  showed up and asked the group if they would like to quietly bust up Lamms latest drug lab.  This could possibly be even the new one Lamm had set up to produce Shudder, and rather than risk Lamm getting tipped off by any more dirty guardsmen, Kroft had requested all of you go with Rhev and secure the lab ahead of the guard.  The catch was that the Order of the Nail had assigned one of their armigers remaining in the city, a man named Gavin Dimir, to hunting down the traitor Hellknight and had specifically requested that he be brought along to anything dealing with Gaedren Lamm.  So rather than one babysitter in Krofts investigator, you had a bloody Hellknight tagging along too.

Rather than let Lamms Rats slip out through the inevitable sewer exit, Dalen had recommended going into the place through the sewers to seal up that exit first.  Not a terrible plan, although it had gone a bit sideways when the group encountered a pair of wererats Lamm had hired to guard that particular entrance.  No matter  you, Miz, and Silas had worked over one of them while Tallox batted around the other one.  When he managed to slip out of Talloxs grip and make a run for it, Gavin was waiting for him, and the Hellknight armiger had pierced the wererat through the heart with his rapier.  You had then made short work of the lock on the door, and your group was now ready to enter into the drug lab proper.

*THEChanger*

Theme Song

As the wererat slides off of your rapier, with a little help from your boot, the contrasting and opposing voices echo in your head again.  You had never suffered from such things before, even in the darkest moments within Longacre or during your training within the Order, but without warning your mind had became a battleground between these two.  And with the voices came those strange false memories, memories of a different life, and a different path you had followed after Longacre.  Was this the onset of madness, or simply some bizarre new test the Order was inflicting to test your loyalties?

The first voice was no more than a soft but warm whisper, bringing to mind the image of a butterfly, touching down on your shoulder to offer its advice before fluttering away.

Protect the dreamers, the would-be heroes. You are one yourself, still.

The second voice was a ragged, grating howl that simultaneously froze and tore at your soul, threatening to overwhelm you with the image of an immense shadow towering over you, one cobalt blue light burning high above and skewering you with its gaze.

A seed of darkness lies in all life. It consumes, and consumes, and consumes all it touches. You, too, will consume everything in your path.

Focus.  This was no time for the idle musings of madness, you were representing the Order of the Nail in front of outsiders on a mission of considerable importance.  At least it certainly seemed important, given you were about to shut down Lamms latest drug lab, and hopefully the one producing this new drug of his, the so-called Shiver.  Most of the Order hadnt believed in the rumors that this drug could bestow magical powers upon those who drank it, but now you were not so sure with these new false memories or whatever they were.

Unfortunately, you were not assaulting this lab with a unit of your fellow armigers, but instead adventurers and one of Krofts hand-picked investigators, as if her judgement in lackeys was sound!  You had Queen Ileosa to thank for that, as she apparently favored this group of problem solvers while simultaneously commissioning the Order to fruitlessly expend all of its strength patrolling the kingdoms borders, in a transparent attempt to banish the Order from Korvosa.  Fortunately, Lictor DeVries had seen through this betrayal and left a small detachment behind to continue the hunt for the traitor Xerxes, who had apparently forsaken his oaths in favor of throwing his lot in with Lamm.  That treachery had to be punished first, and with any luck you would be the one to carry out his sentence.

So far, this group of adventurers hadnt made a complete mess of things.  The wizard Dalen had suggested approaching the lab from the inevitable sewer entrance, blocking it off to prevent any escape.  A sensible plan, although it had nearly gone wrong after you encountered this pair of wererats guarding said sewer entrance.  The groups other arcanist Atavian also seemed competent, as he summoned a towering fiend that nearly ripped one of the wererats in two, but it slipped away and nearly escaped had it not unfortunately run straight onto your rapier instead.  The other halfling besides Atavian - you think his name was Jakkin  had unlocked the door while the bard Aliani tended to the groups minor injuries.  Now all that had to be decided was who was going to go through the door first.

*SanguinePenguin*

Theme Song

Today had began like any other since you summoned Tallox and discovered this uncanny sense of déjà vu  with a nightmare.  It was always the same  you drifting away from a circle of light into darkness, while within the circle two figures fought.  One figure kept its back to you the entire time, his features permanently obscured by a black cloak, while the other was unmistakably Queen Ileosa Arabasti, equally beautiful and terrible to behold in equal measure.  The queen dueled with this cowled figured, their swords flashing back and forth almost faster than your ability to follow, and yet throughout Ileosas cold, cruel smile never wavered.  Finally, inevitably, the cowled man is skewered through the heart with one final, almost bored thrust from Ileosa, before the queen turns her fathomless blue eyes onto you.  Even as you fall away past the point where the circle of light has shrunk down to a mere candle-sized glow, the queens words follow you.

Run, coward, and flee as far as your feet may take you.  But know that you will never be able to run far enough.  Your world shall burn, and all shall quaver and fall before the Eternal Horror!

And then, as always, you awake in a cold sweat, uncertain of whether this dream was caused by your perpetual sense of dread since summoning Tallox or the source of it.  You had been busy since then, ingratiating yourself with the city guard, waiting for a group of adventurers to catch Field Marshall Krofts eye.  Your hard work eventually paid off as the day after King Eodred died you were contacted by the Field Marshall.  But rather than anything of seeming import, she wanted you to escort the Ambassador of Cheliax, Lady Andaisin, from her private residence in Old Korvosa to the castle.  She had apparently hired an entire group of adventurers  a playwright named Aliani Rose, a wizard named Dalen Rittle (you think you had met him a few times back at the Acadamae, although it was years ago so who knows?), a tiefling named Silas Ratada, and a ratfolk known as Miz.

It seemed like a rather benign mission given the chaos that happened throughout the city just the previous night, and you didnt get a sense of familiarity with any of these adventurers Kroft wanted you to essentially baby-sit, but seeing Lady Andaisin triggered something.  Like your dreams, it was only a phrase spoken in Andaisins voice, but even that was more than enough to chill your soul to the bone.

"And at last they come, desperately seeking salvation, struggling to fight, willing to die, and all for something greater. But there is nothing greater. There is only death, and she comes for all."

That non-sequitur memory bubbling up was enough to convince you that this was the right track, however.  But if meeting Lady Ambassador Andaisin was chilling, then the follow-up meeting with Queen Ileosa herself was absolutely frigid.  And yet . . . there was nothing of your dream in this young queen.  She was polite and interested in speaking with the group, asking all of you in turn about your experiences in the city with the riots.  Furthermore, she requested that you escort her handmaiden around to quietly investigate some of the worst-hit areas, and listened intently when Aliani vented up a whole lot of pent-up frustration regarding an injured friend, which prompted Queen Ileosa to have her personal doctor go back with Aliani to treat her.

That seemed to generate enough good will from the group that collectively you all decided (begrudgingly, in some cases) to escort the queens handmaiden, an elf woman by the name of Elliana, around to several of the worst-hit areas of Korvosa.  The tour itself featured a few unpleasant run-ins with Hellknights, Lamms men (calling themselves Lamms Liberators), and one drunk guardsman who seemed to have a connection with Aliani and Silas based off of their reactions, but was relatively uneventful.  At least, it was until Aliani floated the idea of breaking into the Ambassador of Cheliaxs house while she was away at the castle, evidentially expecting to find some evidence of wrong-doing.

It seemed like a bad idea the whole way through, especially with the queens handpicked woman there, but somehow Elliana was convinced to go along with the plan and you broke into Ambassador Andaisins house.  At which point the furniture came alive and tried to kill you all, including the ambassadors four-poster bed.  You considered summoning Tallox, but while you mentally debated with him over whether fighting furniture of all things was a waste of his time, the rest of the party dispatched the animated woodwork.  

After the furniture was all broken into submission, you discovered a secret door leading down into a basement.  Concerned about a trap being set up on the stairs leading down, you and Dalen debated the merits of one of them summoning a creature to walk down there.  While you were busy debating, the hafling Jakkin dragged the remnants of Ambassador Andaisins fancy bed over to the stairs and kicked the damn thing down them, revealing that they were rigged to collapse as most of the stairway fell into a small pool of green slime.  With the trap now definitively set off, it was easy enough for the group to climb down after making an improvised rope out of the bed sheets.

Investigating the basement finally paid off what the group had suspected about the ambassador  she did indeed have dark secrets.  Within the basement was a shrine to Urgathoa, and the bodies of a half dozen men  members of Lamms Liberators apparently.  The bodies were important because as the group reached the basement floor those corpses became animated, attacking the group and attempting to force you all back into the pool of green slime.

This was when you finally brought Tallox out to play as he called it, as he seemed to enjoy ripping ambulatory corpses in half.  His sudden appearance unfortunately left Elliana screaming and cowering in fright after he appeared and ripped the zombie right next to her in half.  Ultimately the undead proved not to be a major inconvenience, but when the shrine to Urgathoa self-destructed, triggering a patch of oil that set the entire house above you ablaze  and summoned a giant fire elemental just for kicks  that was a good deal more serious.  Fortunately, the ambassador had prepared her own escape from this fiery death trap via a secret door that led into the sewers, which the group availed themselves of while Silas fought a rearguard action against the elemental, the tiefling not especially bothered by even its intense flames.

Unfortunately, while scandalous the worship of Urgathoa was not expressly illegal, and all of your actual evidence for such went up in literal smoke.  Setting her own house to go up like that was certainly a *very* serious crime in Korvosa, but unfortunately would likewise be difficult to prove especially when any story would have to begin with and so we broke into the ambassadors private residence.  However, Elliana now seemed convinced that Queen Ileosas good friend Ambassador Andaisin needed to go, and apparently she managed to convince the queen of that as well since Queen Ileosa had asked you all to continue to look into Lady Andaisins activities  discretely  not long after.

On the way back to the castle you ran into a group of Hellknights who were conducting public executions of citizens they had caught in the riots.  Maybe those unfortunates were actually guilty of something and maybe they werent, but they were certainly all about to die in a sadistic and bloody display by a trio of Hellknights while a crowd of people just watched.  At least that seemed the way things were going until Elliana walked up and challenged the Hellknights legal authority to do this, and even seemed to be making some actual headway with her argument.  Which is when *he* showed up to solve the problem in a much more direct way  the legendary vigilante and hero of the people Blackjack, swinging in from a nearby rooftop to declare that the Hellknights had failed Korvosa.  He cut the people free and dueled the lead Hellknight, and all Hells broke loose at that point as Aliani and the others kept the lesser Hellknights busy while their prisoners fled.  It was about that point when things really heated up, literally as the chief Hellknight detonated a Fireball spell in the middle of the crowd, presumably trying to kill Blackjack.  Elliana got caught in the blast due to sheltering a child from the flames, but she was surprisingly unhurt by the magic.  Good thing too, given the furious expression on Sabrina Merrin, the queens personal bodyguard, when you met her a short distance away from the castle after getting away from the Hellknights.

After that, everyone sort of did their own thing with the party splitting up to tackle several problems at once.  While Jakkin, Aliani, and Miz checked out one of Lamms older drug dens, you, Dalen, and Silas were given another job by Kroft to check up on one of Krofts lieutenants, who had gone undercover with a number of other corrupt guardsmen in an attempt to get a lead on Lamm.  Again that dark sense of prophecy bumped up against your mind as you recalled the grim secret of the butchery the gang was operating out of  they were disposing of bodies on the side, by hacking them up and distributing them out to the citys desperate as free meat.  You managed to rescue Verik, but Baldrago, the apparently ringlander of the gang this go around had managed to get away through the sewers.

Once everyone was back together, Aliani revealed to the group that he was part of some sort of secret society of revolutionaries, of which Gaedren Lamm was also a former member.  Apparently he was trying to get Alianis group to throw their lot in with him, and Aliani wanted everyone at the meeting to testify about what a worm Lamm was.  This everyone did happily, but things got rather dicey when Lamm showed up unannounced to argue his own side.  There was some nonsense about Lamm apparently having a thing with Alianis mom back in the day, at least implying that he could be Alianis father.  Things were about to explode into violence thanks to Jakkin, who clearly only wanted to punch Lamm in the face, consequences be damned, and that could not be allowed given the narrow confines of the room and the fact that Lamm had compromised a Hellknight, who was now serving as his bodyguard.  Unfortunately the only way you could think of to prevent Jakkin from doing that was by summoning Tallox, who snatched the halfling brawler up by the scruff of the neck and holding him back while Lamm laughed.  At least Lamms proposal got vetoed.

It was around this time that you all got invited back to the castle to have lunch with the queen, which again was an unnerving experience given your dreams.  And yet, again the queen was kind and respectful, gifting each member of the group with a magical item.  The only sour note was Ambassador Andaisin showing up briefly, but not before causing the queen to break down over the suggestion that King Eodred had not died of natural causes, but instead had been murdered.

This in turn led to a discussion about a painting that King Eodred had commissioned as an anniversary gift for Queen Ileosa, and the painter girl he had hired to create it.  Again, this story all started to sound disturbingly familiar to you  the painter Trinia Sabor, framed for King Eodreds murder, possibly by the queen herself.  The story you knew got twisted, however, when Silas blurted out that he knew where Miss Sabor was, and petitioned the queen to offer sanctuary to her until this conspiracy around King Eodreds death could be unraveled.  Queen Ileosa went cold at the mention of her name, but then when she saw Trinias half-finished work, she did an abrupt about-face and promised to offer shelter to the girl.  Apparently, the queen had just thought the king was back to his infamous polyamorous ways, but seeing this incomplete painting of a stone bench convinced her otherwise because it was from some intimate moment the two of them had shared together.  This was apparently enough proof for the queen, so Silas fetched the girl later that night and she wasnt immediately thrown into the dungeons so perhaps things would go differently than you expected.

More good news followed with an announcement from the queen that she had cut some sort of deal with the Hellknights, contracting them to patrol the roads leading from Korvosa to its various holdings out in the countryside and ensure order there, a large enough job that virtually all of the Hellknights would be required.  That got all but a handful of them out of the city, the remainder staying behind to hunt down Lamms new pet Hellknight  apparently, they were taking his defection rather personally.  

The following day, the investigator Kroft had assigned to hunt down Lamms businesses and tendrils throughout the city  a man named Rhev, who apparently also had past dealings with Dalen and Aliani from that other world  showed up and asked the group if they would like to quietly bust up Lamms latest drug lab.  This could possibly be even the new one Lamm had set up to produce Shudder, and rather than risk Lamm getting tipped off by any more dirty guardsmen, Kroft had requested all of you go with Rhev and secure the lab ahead of the guard.  The catch was that the Order of the Nail had assigned one of their armigers remaining in the city, a man named Gavin Dimir, to hunting down the traitor Hellknight and had specifically requested that he be brought along to anything dealing with Gaedren Lamm.  

Rather than let Lamms Rats slip out through the inevitable sewer exit, Dalen had recommended going into the place through the sewers to seal up that exit first.  Not a terrible plan, although it had gone a bit sideways when the group encountered a pair of wererats Lamm had hired to guard that particular entrance. Jakkin, Miz, and Silas dealt with one of them while Tallox batted around the other one.  When he managed to slip out of Talloxs grip and make a run for it, Gavin was waiting for him, and the Hellknight armiger had pierced the wererat through the heart with his rapier.  Jakkin had then made short work of the lock on the door, and your group was now ready to enter into the drug lab proper.

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin absently rubs at the skinned knuckles of one hand before folding up his Anytool and hooking it back onto his bandolier.  The lock had yielded to his persuasions, and it was time to get a move on.

"I'll go in first, get the lay of the land?" he confirms, looking back and generally up at his predominantly larger companions.  A fair assumption; while prone to being loud and in your face by nature, when he puts his mind to it the petite pugilist is the next best thing to a ghost.  His bare feet don't even leave tracks on the dirty floor, somehow....

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin flicked his rapier, letting the tainted blood splatter to the floor.  The voices echoed in his head, and Gavin felt something shiver inside him.  For a moment, his thoughts raced.  False memories rattled in his mind, and the Armiger forced them down.  Now was not the time.  Now was not the time to think on the voice that sounded like a goddess he once gave praise to.  He had a mission to complete, and a demon to put down. 

Taking a deep breath, the Armiger nodded to Jakkin, and took up position on the left of the door.  "Right behind you, Mister Longshanks.  Moving on your signal."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani took a moment to straighten the brooch holding the shirt of his top together; as he did, a familiar wave of healing energy filled the room, closing the small cut on his face (and incidentally healing the others as well).  He picked up the dagger he'd sent sailing well over its target and found himself examining it, as if hoping that there was some defect other than the throw itself that might have explained his failure.  He found none, though he searched for it for quite some time.

"Miz, do you mind trying the door?" he whispered cautiously, before hearing the telltale click of a lock. He turned back to face the group. "Well!  That was fast, well d--"

She was just *gone* -- strange, that, as he distinctly thought he had remembered casting a spell on her just a few moments prior.  So was Silas for that matter.  His head went to his temple, as if trying to ward off some sort of a headache or hangover.  He scanned the room carefully, warily.  Dalen was there, that at least made sense.  The others, he vaguely remembered one way or another, though 'remembered' wasn't quite the right word.  If this was a dream, he would wake up from it soon enough.

"Right.  Sorry.  I just... I ... it doesn't matter.  We're... yes.  Yes, you lead, please, and well done on the door, um, Jakkin, yes?.  I'll just... I'll be right behind you."  Still seeming to try to get his bearings, he moved away from the door so everyone that mattered could take the positions they needed.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian looks in confusion at Aliani's fragmented speech.  He looks with concern at the man, "are you alright, did you get hit in the head?" 

Tallox leaned against the wall while Jakkin picked the lock.  He would have preferred to do it, but contented himself with cleaning werechunks and weregoo off her spinly sharp fingers and his cloak.  "I don't see why you call dibs, mortal.  If you dally and I trip over you..." he leaves the barely serious threat unsaid.

Atavian looks to the door, "if at a glance it looks rough in there, I will haste us, so brace yourselves."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Hit in the head?  No, I don't think so... I wasn't knocked out *again*, was I?" Aliani replied, a bit crestfallen near the end of it.  "I thought it was just a small cut, but I took care of it.  I'm just having some memory issues, apparently.  Again.  Please, don't trouble yourself worrying about it.  I'm sure it'll be fine."

----------


## Darvin

Dalen collected himself after the conflict. He couldn't shake the feeling that something was off, but right now the prevailing gut feeling was directly associated with the noxious mix of burning rats and raw sewage. As his halfling compatriot popped open the lock he set aside the original plan. Though he preferred the approach of sealing off the sewer escape and making the raid from the surface, he wasn't opposed to this sort of entry given the numbers they could bring to bear - provided someone else was going in first.

"Lead on, good sir, I have your back," he ensures he has his wand at the ready before they proceed.

----------


## Captain Jak

After a quick glance inside to confirm that there had been no one on the far side to raise an alarm  while effective, their assault had certainly not been quiet  Jakkin once more employs his Anytool to quickly jam the lock, sealing the door from easy escape.

Should their quarry try to escape through _this_ bolt hole, they were in for a rude surprise.

*"Let's be at it, then,"* the gruff little Halfling says, cracking his knuckles.  *"Their asses ain't going to kick themselves, aye?,"*  Not waiting for his longer-legged compatriots to get started, he leads the way back towards the surface with the typically long, quick strides that carry him along at the same pace as his companions and earned him the sobriquet of 'Longshanks'.

----------


## Inspectre

With the sewer entrance blocked by Jakkin jamming the door's lock - a tactic that admittedly wouldn't stop someone with enough time and energy to kick the door down - the group returns back up to street level to hit the laboratory from its front entrance.  As the group approaches the side alley that leads to the lab's business front entrance, they discover a new and unexpected snag.  The alley is largely blocked off by a carriage that had been pulled in front of the alleyway, its driver slumped up in his chair as if asleep but his eyes still moving underneath his hat.  Clearly a lookout of some sort, but he proved to be no match for Jakkin's sneaking expertise or Rhetoric's ability to fly about unnoticed in the city as just another bird.

Hidden from casual sight by passerby on the street, a group of six men labored to smash through the reinforced iron door that served as the lab's front entrance.  Two burly men took turns hammering out a beat against the door's surface, while three more worked together to force a prybar into the bending metal to weaken it further, while the last man held up a shield over the murderhole slot built into the door to prevent any arrow fire.  The group was already most of the way through the door, and it was only a matter of seconds before the tortured door finally gave way and granted the six men admittance.  This was no random smash and grab from a group of strung-out junkies, despite the brutal-force approach they were taking - these men were clearly professional breakers who had been hired to get into this laboratory.  Who else had a beef with Lamm in the criminal world that would be willing to make such a move in broad daylight despite the precautions, however, was unknown.  Likewise, whether or not there were any reinforcements waiting within the carriage for the way to be opened before pouring out to join the carnage, as the carriage's curtains were tightly pulled shut.

"Well, this is certainly an unexpected development!"

Rhev grumbles quietly, his mind clearly sifting through possible explanations for this.

"Shall we go over there and ask these gentlemen for their names and what they're doing here, or hasten to return back to the sewers, and hope to catch any of Lamm's men that do manage to get flushed out by them, once they've circumvented their own door?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani pondered for a moment, before nodding to himself in apparent satisfaction at his own conclusion.  "Both?  Let them fight a bit, these fellows are certainly winding up for one.  Whoever they are, they're doing us a favor, enemy of my enemy and all that -- and if we _do_ have to fight them, at least they'll be softened up somewhat?"

"And that time would let Mr. Rittle coax some information out of their lookout, in his own special way.  One of you should go with him, just in case, and I believe Mr. Dimir might be especially well suited as his accompaniment, but otherwise, I say we wait and listen for the sound of battle dying down, then go inside and see what we find."

----------


## THEChanger

As the mysterious second group of criminals came into view, Gavin's muscles tensed in expectation of sprinting forward and confronting them.  Biting down on the inside of his cheek, Gavin resisted that urge - he was here to support, not to take charge, and if the little band of adventurers wanted to take things slow, then so would he.

The Armiger nodded as Aliani outlined his thoughts at how to proceed, and drew his rapier.  "I would be happy to serve as Mister Rittle's escort.  I also happen to have a way with convincing people, though it isn't particularly special."

----------


## Captain Jak

Eying the carriage and its unknown contents, Jakkin grunts his agreement.

*"Better get at least a few of us back down to the bolthole,"* he advises, his gaze roaming over the structure in search of an alternate way in  a second level window, perhaps?

*"With all that racket they're making, the bloody bastards are giving fair warning that they're coming in.  Lamm and his cronies might be desperate enough to batter their way through their exit door and rabbit into the sewers."*  The Halfling scowls, clearly not pleased with that particular possibility.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian looks to Tallox for a few seconds, then the two nod in succession.  Atavian says to the others, "alright.  We support this plan.  Maybe we should go un-fasten the back door.  If that eel Lamm is here, he will certainly flee if things go against him.  It might make sense to move in and join the fray a bit into their... altercation.  It could make the losing side view themselves as indebted to us for a timely rescue." 

"But we'll kill them, anyway," Tallox adds.

"If it is Lamm's side, yes," the halfling corrects.  Tallox says nothing in reply.

----------


## Inspectre

While the main group of interlopers continue to make progress against the locked front door of Lamm's drug lab, Gavin and Dalen quietly move in on the carriage.
Although the lookout is keeping an eye on the street, he clearly is more concerned about guard patrols than two individuals, and his position up on the carriage looking asleep leaves him with several blind spots that Gavin and Dalen are able to exploit  while closing in on the back of the carriage.
From there, it's simply a matter of moving around the side of the carriage up to the front quickly before the guard can react.

The lookout is further distracted by a quiet but urgent whistle from the alleyway - a signal that the group had broken through the door.
There is a brief moment of panic for Gavin and Dalen as the carriage door facing the alleyway opens to disgorge four more members of this team, heavily armed and armored who charge into the alleyway to join their fellows inside the drug lab, from which the sounds of fighting are audible even at this distance.

It seems that this leaves the lookout finally alone out in front, and while he is looking back towards the doorway Dalen moves up again and snags the man's arm with a polite, magically-induced suggestion to come have a word with him and his associates.  Startled, the man pulls his arm away from the wizard and tells him to get lost (1 use of Beguiling Touch used and failed as the man rolls a Nat 19 on his Will save).  It's at this point that Gavin makes himself useful by revealing himself, rapier point first, but he doesn't even have to say anything to the man as his heraldry does all the talking for him.  The man pales and scrambles down from his seat atop the carriage, hands raised above his head.  He does, of course, try to play coy at first, protesting that he was doing nothing wrong, he was just sitting here waiting for his master to get back from an errand at a nearby business, and nothing could be more innocent.  A second use of charm magic from Dalen (I think you can continue to use Beguiling Touch on a target so long as combat doesn't break out, so we can assume he uses a second Touch unless you want a longer-term Charm in which case I do see he has a Charm Person spell as well, your choice which Dalen uses) is more successful - it's the rare target that can resist such magic for very long, and this man was certainly not that person.

The lookout is then escorted back to the rest of the group, and seeing his situation (and perhaps some more persuasion, magical or otherwise) explains himself.

"Alright, you folks don't want to get mixed up in this.  I'm part of the Ironworks Hammers, a group of folk who'll do whatever kind of breaking you need done, if you've got the coin for it.  We got hired by the King of Spiders himself to come in here and send a message to Gaedren Lamm that he doesn't control the drug trade in Korvosa; the King does.  And that's a very bloody message we're supposed to be sending."

The King of Spiders . . . Devargo Bravarsi, an infamous crime lord familiar to most members of the party, who can all call to mind memories of dealing with him in past lives if not the present world.  Such business was rarely pleasant, although here it seemed, he was at least on the side against Lamm.  That didn't mean, however, that his hired goons would appreciate you barging in on this squabble within the underworld.  Then again, although barely audible here on the street outside, there is suddenly a pair cacophonous booms from within the drug lab, one immediately following the other, and the sounds of fighting from inside which had been slowing down come to an abrupt halt.  It seems whichever side won, did so in a rather short and direct manner.  You may have less time than expected to move in to deal with whoever was the winner.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani's expression went from a slight smugness to concern to outright dismay as the explosions went off in the room.  He hadn't expected the extra men, nor the probable explosives.  Did they have more?  Would it be a lost cause? He had no idea.

"Fight, or follow them?" he asked uncertainly.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian turns to the charmed man, "did your people have the capacity to make those explosions?"

Either way, we should move in," Tallox adds, stretching his claws and moving toward the entrance.

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin is already moving, his distintive rapid long strides carrying him toward the destroyed door.

*"Sounds like that was a bit more decisive than was expected,"* the bearded Halfling calls back over his shoulder.  He clearly expects to duck in first and take a quick look around  and, arguably, hes one of the best suited to taking cover from things that go boom, should it become necessary.

----------


## THEChanger

As soon as the explosions rock the air, Gavin dashes around the wagon, heading for the door at a full sprint.  His training taking over, Gavin begins to shout to his companions.  "Dalen, secure the driver!  Atavian and Tallox, the sewers.  Aliani, Jakkin, with me!"

Bursting through the door, Gavin shouts into lab.  "Attention!  This is Gavin Dimir of the Order of the Nail!  This compound is surrounded.  By the authority of our holy order, you are ordered to kneel and surrender.  Any who resist will be met with a swift execution!"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


...Bluff?
(1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## Darvin

Dalen collects himself after the explosion. He rolls his eyes at the order, not at all wanting to be alone with a knave who could quite easily bludgeon him to death. He turns to the driver and casts a spell of sleep before ducking inside the building with his allies and hoping they hadn't gotten too knee deep in trouble without him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sleep is a 1-round casting time, so the spell completes at the start of the next round. DC 18 will negates. Success or failure, Dalen is going in with his allies afterwards.

----------


## Inspectre

As Gavin springs into action with a call for Dalen to remain behind with your newfound prisoner, Rhev steps forward to clap a firm hand down onto the mans shoulder.

Ill take care of this fellow  you hurry up and provide magical support.  I suspect that theyre going to need it.

(Dalen does not need to use his Sleep spell if he does not wish to at this time.  If youd prefer that he use it to ensure the thug-for-hire doesnt somehow overpower Rhev and escape, you are welcome to say that happens as well.)

Gavin is the first person to enter through the smashed-in door, although the rest of the party is right behind him.  What is waiting beyond the wreckage of the door is not one, but two slightly separate scenes of carnage.  Immediately beyond the doorway is the service counter, around which two figures are slumped, one behind the counter and one in front of it.  The one in front is slumped up against the wall to the right of the doorway, his chest a bloody mess of slash wounds and a repeating heavy crossbow still clutched in his hands.  Devargos mercenaries were a bit more gentle with the second man behind the counter, who is crumpled up just behind it with a purple bruise across his jaw and his hands manacled behind his back, but seemed to be merely unconscious rather than dead.

And then over by a back door opening to the stairs down to the basement is the second, far worse scene of carnage.  Scattered amongst the battered bodies of Devargos entire mercenary force are the shards of the door, both wood and flesh tore apart by the twin explosions of magic power that had ripped through them as they were bunched up on the stairway down into the basement proper.  Drifting up from the basement below are the sounds of frenzied movement  crates being opened and glass clicking  and voices, several raspy ones chattering amongst themselves in some tongue unknown to anyone in the group and one human voice weeping and pleading in terror.

At the sound of Gavins loud announcement, there is a short pause in sound from below, and then comes a chorus of mad cackling before a voice calls up in heavily accented Common.  

No no no, it is we who have you outnumbered and overpowered!

Yes, yes!  Come down, lackey of a lesser god!  Come down and see for yourself!

Another voice interjects, followed by another bout of mad cackling, before a third adds its own opinion.

Whats a few more lives snuffed out today in the cruel machinations of destiny!?

Before a third bout of cackling can ensue, a fourth voice cuts in loudly over the others, speaking in that same disturbing, lilting language that you had heard before  the intents is clear if not the words, however, as all three voices immediately fall silent, and the sound of clicking glass resumes.

Meanwhile, further down the street, Silas appears, hurriedly making his way onto the scene after attending to his personal business  business being the operative word here.

You may make any final preparations you wish and determine the order that people will be carefully picking their way down the stairs over all the bodies scattered about on them.  I will have a battle map set up with my next post where you will be able to place yourselves at the start of Round 1, and I imagine that we will be going rather shortly into combat, rather than parley.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Mr. Dimir, we _shall_ speak later, please" Aliani said, a hint of disappointment and reproachment in his voice.  "Until then, I'd rather suppose you're about to go diving down into that basement.  Do try not to die, please?  I pray this may help a bit."

He brought his right hand to his collar, adjusting it and clearing his throat somewhat theatrically, while laying his other on Gavin's shoulder.

"_Warriors of man and nature share akin
The fragile nature of their skin
Of mighty armor they all bespoke
Borne by the tall and mighty oak
Though without bite, they did remark
Upon the power of its bark_."

As he finished his spell, Gavin's skin began to turn brown all over, crusting with thick mottled flakes of what appeared to be tree bark, though these didn't seem to impede his movement at all.  "Good luck."

Out of the corner of his eye, he caught the glimpse of his old tiefling friend and smiled broadly.  _Worlds colliding, it seemed._ "Silas!  It's about time!  We could use another blade, I think."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Barkskin on Gavin (+2 natural AC for, well, long enough for this to be over I'd think).  
Will shuffle toward the basement opening enough to be able to take a 5 foot step to see down.  But no, I'm not going first.

For those of you new to the party, you can make a spellcraft roll if you want.  It might give some insight into this bard fellow.  We can talk about that in Discord.

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin looked down at his arm as the bark began to spread across his skin.  His mind flitted briefly to a memory of another life, where a similar transformation took place.

_Protect the dreamers, the would-be heroes. You are one yourself, still._

Shaking his head, Gavin shrugged the hand off his shoulder.  "When we have finished our business here, Mister Rose, we can discuss as much as you like."  The former guardsman lowered his voice, attempting to prevent it from traveling down the stairwell.  "Our quarry believes they have the upper hand.  We can afford to take our time at this point.  These men were killed with a Sonic Blast spell.  I've seen the effect once before.  Brother Aster was a skilled cleric, we should be expecting at least one caster-"

Gavin turned as the new arrival came into view, a scowl growing larger on his face.  "An associate of yours, Mister Rose?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"A _friend_" Aliani corrected simply.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Just a friend?"

The jovial inflection gave away the facetiousness of Silas' chiding. Once he arrived at everyone's feet he took a moment to pat some air into his chest.

"But I don't think we've been informally introduced. Silas Rata'da, at your service. Here, my card!"

The tiger-striped tiefling wrestled a card from beneath his breastplate, immediately displaying the front of it to Gavin and any other party memembers that might have been interested. Reading the card quickly surmised what possible business could have held up the cat man. 'Bi & Large, The Purrrfect Gentleman' However, before anyone could read further, he snagged the card back with a reflexive yelp.

"Oop! That's not the right one. Not unless any of you...? Right, we're busy. Let me just..."

He circled himself, padding down various pouches with his tail and hands alike. After a few more seconds of general baffoonery, he sighed audibly.

"I must have left them in my other coat. Hells, I was rather proud of that one - I just had it printed. Bone paper with a Sillian type."

Silas' eyes fogged with disappointment only briefly before he shook himself into focus. He quickly removed his falchion from its home and readied his mind for the likelyhood of violence. Though his next question named a friend, he asked it to anyone listening.

"Aliani, what needs to be done?"

----------


## Darvin

"Well, if it isn't one of my most dependable and trustworthy associates," Dalen jibes at Silas as he arrives, "you keep disappearing on me, and just when we need your skills to clean up this botched raid. But I think you'll agree that disappearing can be very useful for striking ahead," Dalen gives a slight flicker of illusion magic on his finger, hinting to the tiefling of the invisibility spell he has prepared.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"I am sorry. I was just in a meeting with a client when I had the most delirious of headaches. Suddenly, there I am with a d... hrmm. There I am, holding my head from splitting apart, when I remembered we had planned to come here. Luckily my... vocabulary helped end the meeting quickly. Strangest thing that I would forget about tonight. I didn't quite have time to groom - too much hair, you see - so disappearing would be welcome."

The tiefling tapped his head with a toothy grin.

"I still have a bit of pain, but I should be fine as long as I don't see any mace-wielding bastards from one of our last outings. Gave more smarts than they had to give."

----------


## Inspectre

More or less ready to take the voices up on their offer to come down and see how well you do, the leading members of the party advance downstairs into the basement, carefully picking their way over the bodies (and pieces of bodies) carpeting the stairs now.  

The basement of this building would be disturbing even without the gore-soaked entry by stair, as it is set up as a cramped alchemical laboratory dimly lit by patches of bioluminescent fungus much like the passageway Aliani and Miz encountered beneath House Jeggares storehouse.  In one back corner over by the makeshift doorway leading out into the sewers (now locked shut by Jakkin) there sits an equally crude torture chair, a heavy wooden thing with strips of leather nailed to the frame, which currently holds the lone survivor of Devargos mercenaries, his head lolling from side to side as black blood leaks out of the corners of his eyes.  

Administering to this man is a squat, gangly humanoid with blue skin and greasy white hair, dressed in long flowing black robes.  Two more flit about the alchemical work benches scattered about the room, picking up and loading into crates numerous stoppered vials of a liquid that shimmers between different colors:  black, cobalt blue, orange, and then black again.  When Dalen finally sees them, something about the way their dark robes flutter about their arms as they move cause the image of a harrow card to appear in his mind  that of a murder of crows badgering and stealing items from a terrified man  The Crows.  A fourth creature, perhaps a head taller than his fellows but clearly of the same species, stands in the back corner of the room opposite the torture chair in the middle of a runic circle burned into the floor that faintly glows with its own malevolent light, adding its own shade to the disturbing ambiance of the room.  

This leader labors feverishly over a frame of twisted metal that seems designed to hold the central piece in place over the metal collection pan that sits in the exact center of the runic circle, and which is adorned with its own runes scratched into the side of the pan all the way around.  This central piece is little more than a long, thin metal spike about the size of a kabob skewer upon which a normal human-sized eyeball has been impaled.  Bright orange blood oozes out of the pierced depths of the eyeball to flow down the length of the spike to its tip, from where it slowly drips, drop by drop, down into the waiting collection pan below.  While such a sight would ordinarily be disturbing to most, there is something deeply _wrong_ with this impaled eye that stirs a sense of primal fear in the back of everyones mind who looks upon it (it could do with the fact that the eye seems to always be looking directly at the observer, no matter their position relative to the spike).  As the lead member of your group reaches the bottom of the stairs, the leader looks up from his work with a rictus grin.

Yes yes, more puppets of the Usurper Queen, here to witness the coming glory!  More fuel for the fire!  Gaze in awe before your savior, the Bleeding Eye!  Kneel and accept the Gift, or continue to struggle against the inevitable and perish!  It matters not!  City shall burn!

City shall rot!

The apparently Shudder-afflicted man screams in reply, struggling against the crude restraints holding him to the chair, which suddenly snap and allow the man to stagger up to his feet, the same rickus grin on his face as black blood continues to ooze down his face from his eyes.

Battle Music!

Battle Map

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show


Our party of heroes has the initiative and therefore you all go first  you may post in any order.  If you want to go after a particular person, you are welcome to add something along the lines of after (insert PC name here), my character will do X rather than waiting for (insert PCs player name here) to post.

Current light-level within the entire laboratory basement is Dim Light  if you have Low-Light or Darkvision, you can see perfectly well.  If you have only Normal vision, then everything down here has Concealment (20% miss chance).  The street is Bright light due to it being midday, and the upstairs shop is normal light.

Anyone entering the basement (A1  H8)  either due to starting there or moving downstairs on their turn must make a DC20 Will Save vs. magical fear.  Failure causes the target to be Shaken until the Bleeding Eye is no longer in line of sight/effect.

By the power of the Harrow, Dalen enjoys a +2 bonus to all d20 rolls for the duration of this fight, including caster level checks to breach spell resistance (this includes items such as wands with a fixed caster level).  Hell find that handy here, Im sure.  :Small Amused: 



*Spoiler: Map Key*
Show


(Atavian, Jakkin, Vreeg, and the three Derro are all Small-sized.  Didnt want to monkey around with different sized tokens for this map.  Maybe the next one Ill adjust the token size for Jakkin and Atavian.)

Pink Border  PC Starting Area, wherever you choose:
A6-B8 is downstairs basementA9  F12 is inside doorA13  F14 is street outside

Red Border  Alchemy Workbench.  Impassable terrain, save choosing to go over or under the workbench covered in dangerous chemicals.  You may also attempt to make a DC 15 Strength check as a Standard action to flip one of the tables over and dump the contents onto targets standing on the opposite side of the table if you wish.
Over  Acrobatics DC 20, Failure = Reflex DC 15 for half damage as something bad happens.
Under  Acrobatics DC 15, DC 10 if Small, Failure = End Movement as you bump your head, can try again.

Light Blue Border  Crate of alchemy supplies (mostly vials of Shudder).  Difficult terrain, can also be picked up as a Move action and/or Thrown as a Standard action.  Unwise to do so with a box of volatile magical chemicals, but wisdom is not a strong suit of anyone here. . .

----------


## Captain Jak

Scrambling down into the basement over the mass of bodies isn't anything resembling a good time, but Jakkin isn't about to let that stop him from doing what needs doing. Upon reaching the dim-lit basement, an unreasonable feeling of unease sweeps across him at the macabre spectacle.  His hands tremble slightly, and a sick feeling sinks into the pit of his stomach.

Growling at himself  get it together!  he rolls under the nearest bench and comes up on the other side, facing one of the exotically strange blue creatures.  Rushing his punch in an attempt to get this over with, his blow unfortunately misses by a large margin.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will Save: Fail.  Acrobatics: score higher than DC.  Knowledge: Dungeoneering: Fail.  Attack: Fail.  Starting in B6, moving to D5, attacking Darrow2.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas followed suit as best he could. His hesitation was heavy as his eyes met _the eye_. Perhaps it reminded him too much of the consequences of past actions. Too much of the child he unwittingly doomed. He could only pray his Vjala was nowhere near such machinations. He hardened his grip on his blade to silence the rattle it made as he stepped into a duel with what might have been the ugliest halfling he'd ever seen. His unease lent him no favours in this fight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Start at A6. Move to D4. Target Derro 1.
Rolled in Discord.
Attack: 12
Damage: 7

----------


## Darvin

"Yes, yes, the city shall burn. That's old news, a tired catchphrase of a lazy mind. I mean, just look at the enormous cobwebs you louts have left about," Dalen's hand sweeps out of his component pouch carrying a tiny strand of spider web and as he whisks it through the air an enormous web stretches across the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Rolled 14+6=20 to save vs fear
Rolled 8+12=20 on knowledge (local) to know about Derros

Casting Web to catch Vreeg and Derro 1 and block them from entering combat. The room is exactly 40 ft across, meaning the 20 ft radius spread of web can anchor to both sides of the room.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani tried to be calm, but felt the eye staring penetrating, in this dark basement remarkably like the one where his death had been foretold... he averted his gaze.  Better to not let it see into his soul.

"Stay calm, work together.  The people of Korvosa and indeed the very gods themselves watch over us and protect us, as we shall protect this, our city" the actor intoned, his breath catching in his throat as his hand rose to loosen his collar slightly.  Silently, he prayed that she would do just that.  He didn't engage for now, drawing his morningstar with his other hand as he positioned himself a few feet back from the fray.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to, oh, let's call it B6, while drawing weapon
Activating Defense domain ability to create 20' emanation surrounding me wherein all allies (currently: everyone) get a +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 CMD bonus while in it.  This lasts for four rounds.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian scowls at the scene, where the impaled eye is the icing on this morbid cake.  No Lamm, but the whole place is tainted with that man's disgusting footprint.  Grabbing a shaving of licorice from his component pouch, the halfling mutters something to himself, and with  few motions of his fingers, the shaving vanishes in a sliver of bluish flame.  Tallox, Alaini, Jakkin, and Silas are granted preternatual quickness from the magic.  "Go Tallox, kill them," the halfling states in tone lacking empathy.  

Tallox is more disturbed by the eye than Atavian.  He shakes off his disdain for the totem as best he can, and blitzes across the room to attack the recently shuddered individual.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Sorry for the delay, life has been crazy. 

I also realized I never cast mage armor on Tallox officially, but that is how every day normally starts for them, so I've added it.  If that is a problem, I can remove it.  

Atavian: start on stairs at A7, cast haste, move down stairs to B5,
Tallox: start at B7, move to F8
Attack (Shudder):  Power attack (bite) (+9+1-1-2 =+7) (1d20+7)[*22*] Damage: (1d8+9)[*17*] 

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show

*Atavian Goodbarrel*
M TN Halfling Summoner, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*7/day, Dam: 1d6-1+lvl/2, touch Electricity Ray*  +6 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Sickle*  +2 (1d4-2, x2)
*  Chain Shirt +1* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 19
*Spells Remaining* 2nd 1/2, 1st 3/4
*Condition* None 

*Spoiler: Tallox*
Show

*Tallox*
M TN Beyonder Eidolon, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 3, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
(All attacks get +1 haste, -2 shaken)
*  Bite*  +9 (1d8+6, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws)*  +9/+8x2 (1d8+6/1d4+4x2, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws) PA*  +8/+7x2 (1d8+9/1d4+6x2,  )
*  Natural Armor*, *  Mage Armor* (+6 Armor, +4 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Condition* Haste 4/4 rounds (Atavian),  Mage armor 3/4 hours (Atavian), Shaken (bleeding eye)

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin managed to steel himself against retching as he made his way over the bodies into the room.  The strange eye in the corner exerted a pressure on the armiger, but there would be time enough to deal with whatever that thing was.  One of the men from Devargo's band might yet live - if they could save him, they had to.

Dashing around the corner, Gavin lunged at the surgeon derro with his rapier, attempting to skewer the blue-skinned freak before any more damage could be done.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Failed my Will Save, so that's cool.

Starting at B8, Gavin moves to F6, where he can make an attack against Derro 3.

Rapier To Hit: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Rapier Damage: (1d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## Inspectre

The heroes rush down into the basement, all but Dalen and Atavian greatly disturbed by the existence of the strange bleeding impaled eyeball but heading into battle nonetheless.
As the group's front-line fighters rush forward, Atavian increases the speed of their movements with a Haste spell (save Gavin), Aliani protects them with a shielding magic, and Dalen hurls a web against the back wall, ensnaring one of the derros and Vreeg, and only narrowly missing snaring Silas as well, who was standing just at the edge of the Web.  Dalen meanwhile, ponders what he can remember of the strange blue men.

(OOC: unless Dalen has some spell-shaping magic that I am unaware of, he can't change the radius of the Web spell from 20', so while he can center the Web such that only "half" of the spell is in the room by centering it on the "north" wall, that still covers the top 4 rows, and sadly there's nowhere else Silas can stand and still attack Derro 1, otherwise I would adjust his positioning by DM Fiat so Silas wasn't caught in the AoE because I know tracking everyone's positions in play-by-post is a pain in the ass.  Fortunately, Silas made his Reflex save, so provided he doesn't move from his current square I don't think he risks getting caught in the Web, and can continue swinging away at Derro 1 while it futilely tries to escape its fate.  Also, I put Dalen up at the top of the stairs since he needs to be somewhere in the basement in order to see to cast, but I don't think Darvin specified a spot for Dalen.)

*Spoiler: Dalen's Knowledge check Regarding Derro*
Show


Long considered a mythical inhabitant of Korvosa's underground (OOC: much like Bigfoot or Nessy IRL), the derro are strange blue-skinned humanoids that certainly exist in other parts of the world, just never proven to live beneath Korvosa's streets.  They are magically adept and quite mad, existing underground for the sake of survival as their flesh literally burns and melts in direct sunlight.  Their magical aptitude also grants them some resistance to magic, although it is generally not exceptionally strong (i.e. they have moderate SR).  Like many underground denizens, they have some skill at taming vermin to serve them as pets and test subjects, as well as skill at concocting and utilizing poisons to coat their weapons.  They have a great deal of alchemical skill, and are constantly experimenting - often on whatever creatures, sentient or otherwise, that they can catch.




The strange creatures prove more wily and nimble than they appear, however, and manage to dodge all of the attacks that the shaken party unleashes in their direction.  The unfortunate man-turned-Shudder monster remains unlucky, however, as Tallox delivers a vicious bite that tears a chunk out of his side despite the chain shirt he is still wearing.  While the grave wound might have felled a normal man, the newly-made Shudder addict simply grins as black blood flows out of his side and drips off of his face.

"YOU ARE TOO LATE TO STOP WHAT IS COMING!"

The man screams as the air crackles around him, streamers of lightning popping into existence all around Gavin and Tallox as the energy flows into the man's upraised hand, forming a jagged blade of lightning which he chops down at Tallox's head a moment later, the blade disintegrating on contact against the wall as the beyonder ducks away from the blow.

*Spoiler: Shudder Actions*
Show


Move - Gather Power (-1 Burn)
Standard - Metakinesis Kinetic Blast (Empower, +1 Burn) using the Kinetic Blade Form Infusion (Treat as Melee Rather than Ranged Touch Attack, +1 Burn) along with the Synaptic Substance Infusion (+1 Burn Reduced from 2 by Infusion Specialization, Will Save DC 15 or Staggered for 1 Round, can use a move action to end condition early - which is probably a waste given it only lasts 1 Round)
Melee Touch: (1d20+8)[*11*]
Damage: (3d6+1)[*10*] Lightning x 1.5 = 15 Total Damage
Hit: Will Save DC 15 or Staggered for 1 round



Meanwhile, the derro Jakkin threw a punch at draws a primitive-looking club with metal hooks pounded into its business end which glisten with some sort of shimmering goo, and swings wildly at him with a mad shriek.  Despite the primitive weapon and the wild swings, the derro manages to catch Jakkin in the face with the hooks, and its only by virtue of the halfling's Hasted speed that he is able to twist away before the derro can use the hooks to rip a nasty gouge down the side of his face.  The wound burns as the goo seeps into the wound, but despite feeling light-headed for a moment Jakkin remains upright and unharmed (Fort save passed!)  The tiniest of scratches appears on Aliani's face as his Shield Other spell shares the damage.

The derro stuck in Dalen's web struggles feebly to escape, making no progress in getting out of Silas's reach.  The derro leader despite being stuck, seems more amused than concerned, and begins intoning the words to a spell before realizing that the strands of webbing block his hand from making the exact movements necessary to form the spell, causing it to fizzle.  No longer amused, he barks something to the last derro, who nods and cackles as he jumps back out of Gavin's reach.  That derro then casts a spell, unleashing a cacophonous blast of sound in the middle of the Web that disrupts some of the strands, but fails to break the web completely.  In the bargain, the derro currently stuck in the Web screams and goes limp, reeling from the blast while the leader simply grimaces a bit.  Finished with its spell, the derro cackles to itself for a moment, and then turns and tries the door to find it jammed, leaving him trapped up against a wall with nowhere else to fall back to.  That brings its laughter to an abrupt end.

*Spoiler: Derro*
Show


Derro #1 - Tries to get free using Escape Artist, fails.  Also fails its save against Derro #3's Sound Burst and becomes Stunned, losing its actions in Round 2.

Derro #2 - Move Action draw Akyls, Standard Action swing at Jakkin - almost criticals, Jakkin passes Fort save and only takes 3 damage
To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*26*]
Damage: (1d6+1)[*3*]
Hit: Fort save DC 14 or Poisoned

Derro #3 - 5' step back away from Gavin, Standard Action Sound Burst, dealing 2 damage to Dalen's web in E1 - H4, 2 damage to Derro 1 (Stunning him), 1 damage to Vreeg.  Web's escape DC/Reflex DC is now 2 lower in E1-H4.



*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Standard - Attempts to cast a spell, fails the concentration check, remains Stuck in Web, but manages to avoid getting Stunned by Derro #3's sound burst.



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


-Good Guys-
Aliani: 1 Damage - Shaken, Hasted (3/4), +2 Deflection AC
Dalen: +2 Deflection AC
Gavin: Shaken, +2 Deflection AC
Silas: Shaken, In Web (But Not Stuck), Hasted (3/4), +2 Deflection AC
Jakkin: 2 Damage - Shaken, Hasted (3/4), +2 Deflection AC
Tallox: Shaken, Hasted (3/4), +2 Deflection AC
Atavian: +2 Deflection AC


-Bad Guys-
Vreeg: 1 Damage, Webbed
Derro 1: 2 Damage, Webbed, Stunned (Will Lose Round 2's Action)
Shudder:  17 Damage, 2 Burn



Battle Map

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The lightning blast from the shudder-infused thug narrowly misses Tallox.  Knowing that would have been... inconvenient, Tallox snarls with rage and hopes to avoid another dangerous attack.  He sets into the recently enhanced individual with unnatural celerity, his gnashing maw lashing out along with powerful swings from his claws, granting him multiple opportunities to connect.

Atavian surveys the battle.  Although he knows that these derro could potentially shake it off, he decides to gamble.  Holding up his hand, blue-white bolts of electricity jump from between his fingers until the channeled energy arcs across the room toward the derro trying to escape.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Atavian: Knowledge (local): 15+10 = 25
Atavian: aelectricity ray, ranged touch attack (Derro 3) (1d20+6)[*18*] SR (1d20+2)[*13*] Damage (1d6+1)[*2*]
Note: caster level is at -2 for this attack, which I think would mean SR check is +2 instead of +4.  Also, I think for the ranged touch attack, the Derro may have cover.

Tallox: Full Attack on Shudder, if killed, 5ft step to G7
Full Attack (Shudder):  Power attack (bite) 1: (1d20+7)[*12*] Damage: (1d8+9)[*11*]
Power attack (bite) 2: (1d20+7)[*11*] Damage: (1d8+9)[*12*]
Power attack (L claw): (1d20+6)[*8*] Damage: (1d4+6)[*7*]
Power attack (R claw): (1d20+6)[*25*] Damage: (1d4+6)[*9*] 

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show

*Atavian Goodbarrel*
M TN Halfling Summoner, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*6/7 remaining Dam: 1d6-1+lvl/2, touch Electricity Ray*  +6 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Sickle*  +2 (1d4-2, x2)
*  Chain Shirt +1* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 19
*Spells Remaining* 2nd 1/2, 1st 3/4
*Condition* +2 Deflection (Aliani) 

*Spoiler: Tallox*
Show

*Tallox*
M TN Beyonder Eidolon, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 3, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
(All attacks get +1 haste, -2 shaken)
*  Bite*  +9 (1d8+6, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws)*  +9/+8x2 (1d8+6/1d4+4x2, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws) PA*  +8/+7x2 (1d8+9/1d4+6x2,  )
*  Natural Armor*, *  Mage Armor* (+6 Armor, +4 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Condition* Haste 3/4 rounds (Atavian),  Mage armor 3/4 hours (Atavian), Shaken (bleeding eye), +2 Deflection (Aliani)

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani winced as the derro clubbed Jakkin in the face, instinctively drawing his hand to his face.  _Not so bad._  He could handle that.  The others seemed unlikely to be effective, or caught in the web... but the man possessed by the shudder, that was another matter entirely.  He had seen firsthand what those could do, or remembered it as if he had, which was more or less the same thing?

He slid along the side of the room with his feet practically dancing, and began hurling a stream of invective at the Shudder-infused man, even slipping occasionally into Elvish as his speech borrowed the cadence of the taunt of the enemy.  "Buildings may burn. Wood may rot.  Corruption may take hold in the mad and the power hungry, but the people in one voice are too strong, too powerful, and though our bodies may one day fail, not this place!  Not today!  Join us, or leave us forever!"

A beam of light flashed from his hand, flying toward its target.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move from B6 - C8.  Note: my deflection aura comes with me, so it's now 20' emanating from C8.
Cast Admonishing Ray at Shudder Guy.  Attack (1d20-1)[*16*] (includes +1 Haste, -2 Shaken, -4 firing into melee) *vs touch* 
Damage, if applicable: (4d6)[*14*] *nonlethal*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas flourished his blade as various magical energies boosted his resolve. He still felt a remote unease as the eye followed his vision through thick strands of web. Had that barrier not appeared, he most certainly would have thrown something - perhaps a box of chemicals - at it. Raising his blade once again, now in double-time, he slashed twice at the derro held helplessly at the edge of Dalen's silken trap.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attacking derro 1 (E3).

Shaken (-2 atk) + haste (+1 atk) = -1 to atk.

Attack 1: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Damage 1: (2d4+4)[*11*]

Attack 2: (1d20+8)[*11*]
Damage 2: (2d4+4)[*8*]

Crit check 1: (1d20+8)[*16*]
Crit check 2: (1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin's focus narrowed on the derro attempting escape, his training as a duelist blocking out the cacophony around him.  "Ah, is your door jammed, freak?  A pity."  Taking a quick step back into reach of his target, Gavin once again thrust with the rapier, hoping to ram it through the creature's neck.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Gavin moves to F5, then to G5.  He also makes an Acrobatics check to avoid an AoO from the Shudder patient, if necessary.

Acrobatics - (1d20+6)[*7*]

Then, he attacks Derro 3 once again.

Rapier To Hit - (1d20+6)[*18*]
Rapier Damage - (1d6+3)[*4*]

----------


## Captain Jak

Blood trickling into his beard from the stinging cut, magic singing in his veins and pushing him on ever-faster, Jakkin unleashes his fists upon his club-wielding opponent.  While he'd like to place his attacks more carefully, the uncertain light makes this problematic and he settles for rattling blows off flesh and armour alike.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full attack vs Derro 2: *19*, 14.  Concealment defeated.  Damage: *6*, 7

----------


## Darvin

"Such an adorable misconception. We will not 'stop' what is to come, any more than a bullfighter stops his adversary in a direct charge. No, he lures it into his red cloak and then-" Dalen flourishes his cloak, tossing the small clump of dust kept in his component pouch just for this spell, "stabs it as it passes without harming him,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cast Glitterdust, catching Shudder and Derro 3 in the area of effect. Ideally it should resolve before Gavin moves.
Will DC 18 negates blindness
SR: No

----------


## Inspectre

The party has mixed success in capitalizing on their initial success - Jakkin manages to return his facial scratch with a black eye and Gavin's rapier leaves a long scratch in the arm of his opponent, but Silas sword gets tangled up in the strands of webbing and fails to harm his immobile, drooling target and Atavian's arc of electricity dissipates harmlessly over the derro's flesh (that -2 caster level really hurt you there - normal level 4 check would have beat the SR  :Small Frown:  ).  Things return to swinging in the party's favor as Tallox rips open another deep gash in the Shudder-infused man's chest and Aliani sends him staggering back a step with a magical blow of fatigue, right before Dalen puts out the man's lights entirely with a blinding flash of glitter (along with the nearby derro's, just before Gavin gets in the area of effect . . . somehow).

And that's when the derro attempt to cheat, as their leader - who is still struggling in the midst of the web - barks out an order in the derro language and both non-drooling derro cackle back a reply before both start to cast a magical spell.  The one dueling Jakkin attempts to adopt a defensive stance while casting before reaching out its non-weapon hand to touch a flask on the nearby alchemy bench, while the blinded derro, unable to effectively see the angle of Gavin's attack simply casts blindly and trusts in his armor to protect him.  Nothing happens as the derro Jakkin is fighting touches the flask, and the creature looks confused a moment before spitting something in its native tongue that could only be a curse as the magic fails due to its haste.

*Spoiler: Derro*
Show


Vreeg attempts to escape the weakened web, and fails.  He's rather annoyed about his piss-poor dice luck thus far.

Derro #1 is Stunned this round, and doesn't get a chance to escape the Web.

Derro #2 attempts to defensively cast Darkness.  If this succeeds, he will attempt to move away from Jakkin to go bother someone else - probably Aliani.  *FAILS*
Concentration: (1d20+6)[*18*] vs. DC 19

Derro #3 attempts to cast Darkness non-defensively, provoking an AoO from Gavin.  If hit, he will need to roll concentration to keep casting.  If he succeeds, he will also run off in the darkness to go bother someone else.
Concentration: (1d20+6)[*11*] vs. DC of 10+Gavin's damage+2 



Meanwhile, despite being blind the Shudder-infused man looks up directly at Dalen as his parting taunt hangs in the air, his face still frozen in that rictus-grin as black blood continues to streak down it.  A hint of something _else_ shines through as the man speaks with sudden eloquence, sparks of electricity again beginning to arc towards his hand as he stumbles forward.

"BULL FIGHTING, YOU SAY?  SHALL WE TEST THAT THEORY, MASTER WIZARD!?"

In a blur of motion, the man stretches his arms wide as lightning arcs between his hands, and then the energy is washing across the room towards the stairs, not as an aimed bolt of lightning but as a wide arc of energy that will hit Dalen right in the chest if he does not manage to get out of the way in time!  As the wave of magical lightning subsides, the Shudder-infused man is now surrounded by a crackling corona of energy, adding its own menacing light to the basement's eerie illumination.

*Spoiler: Shudder*
Show


Move Action: Gather Power
Blindly take a 5' Step foward towards Dalen - 1 he goes F6 putting him next to Gavin, 2 he goes to F7 keeping him still next to Tallox.  This is a ranged blast this time, so it will provoke an AoO from one of them (assuming Gavin hasn't already used his for the round on Derro #3).  This AoO will not interrupt the attack since it's a ranged attack rather than a spell I believe, similar to how AoOs don't interrupt ranged attacks from a bow/gun - assuming the AoO doesn't kill the archer.  

Standard Action: Metakinesis Kinetic Blast (Empower, +1 Burn) using the Spindle Form Infusion (Treat as AoE Blast in 2 adjacent squares rather than aimed ray attack - Reflex Save DC 15 to Negate Entirely, +2 Burn, -1 Burn from Gather Power, -1 Burn from Infusion Specialization) 
Damage: (3d6+5)[*14*] Electricity x 1.5 = *21* Electricity Damage, Reflex Save DC 15 to Negate entirely



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


-Good Guys-
Aliani: 1 Damage - Shaken, Hasted (2/4), +2 Deflection AC
Dalen: +2 Deflection AC *- 21 DAMAGE PENDING DC 15 REFLEX-*
Gavin: Shaken, +2 Deflection AC
Silas: Shaken, In Web (But Not Stuck), Hasted (2/4), +2 Deflection AC
Jakkin: 2 Damage - Shaken, Hasted (2/4), +2 Deflection AC
Tallox: Shaken, Hasted (2/4), +2 Deflection AC
Atavian: +2 Deflection AC


-Bad Guys-
Vreeg: 1 Damage, Webbed
Derro 1: 2 Damage, Webbed
Shudder: 26 Damage, Blinded, 14 Non-Lethal 3 Burn, +2 DEX/CON from Elemental Overflow - *PENDING TALLOX AOO*
Derro 2: 6 Damage
Derro 3: 4 Damage - *PENDING GAVIN AOO*




Battle Map

----------


## Darvin

The surge of lightning from the shudder-infused man catches Dalen nearly by surprise, and he reflexively ducks down and shields his face behind his cloak. It glows momentarily as the sparks of lightning strikes exactly along the seam of spell-diffusing enchantment placed along the cloak. The spell crackles all around Dalen, but leaves him almost completely unharmed.

"I'm afraid you only singed my cloak sir," Dalen extends his wand as he rises to his feet, takes a casual aim, and unleashes two bolts of magical energy, "but by all means, keep trying and see just how futile it is,"

He then slinks away from where he stands as silently as his feet will carry him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bluff check to try to get him to blast Dalen's current location again: (1d20+10)[*28*]
Use Wand of Magic Missile (now at 18 changes): (2d4+2)[*7*]
Stealth check to move away from Dalen's current location without him hearing: (1d20+6)[*21*]
Move to A5 behind Atavian

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Mostly infuriated that the drug-addled man was still standing, Tallox emits a low bestial growl, vaguely resembling some form of sinister purr.  Again, the quickened monster gnashes his toothy jaws and windmills his powerful claws into the man.

With Gavin engaging the escaping creature, Atavian adjusts targets.  A blue-white bolt of lightning arcs from his fingers, but this time just over the table at the closest Derro.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Atavian: electricity ray, ranged touch attack (Derro 2) (1d20+2)[*17*] SR (1d20+2)[*14*] Damage (1d6+1)[*6*]

Tallox: Full Attack on Shudder, 5ft step to G7
Full Attack (Shudder): Bite 1: (1d20+7)[*27*] Damage: (1d8+9)[*16*]*+14 = 30* if *24* hits
Bite 2: (1d20+7)[*26*] Damage: (1d8+9)[*15*]
L claw: (1d20+6)[*9*] Damage: (1d4+6)[*7*]
R claw: (1d20+6)[*11*] Damage: (1d4+6)[*9*]

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show

*Atavian Goodbarrel*
M TN Halfling Summoner, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*5/7 remaining Dam: 1d6-1+lvl/2, touch Electricity Ray*  +6 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Sickle*  +2 (1d4-2, x2)
*  Chain Shirt +1* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 19
*Spells Remaining* 2nd 1/2, 1st 3/4
*Condition* +2 Deflection (Aliani) 

*Spoiler: Tallox*
Show

*Tallox*
M TN Beyonder Eidolon, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 3, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
(All attacks get +1 haste, -2 shaken)
*  Bite*  +9 (1d8+6, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws)*  +9/+8x2 (1d8+6/1d4+4x2, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws) PA*  +8/+7x2 (1d8+9/1d4+6x2,  )
*  Natural Armor*, *  Mage Armor* (+6 Armor, +4 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Condition* Haste 2/4 rounds (Atavian),  Mage armor 3/4 hours (Atavian), Shaken (bleeding eye), +2 Deflection (Aliani)

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"So kind of you to stay still!"

He couldn't help but mock his own inability. Letting out a sigh as he glanced back to see if there were any witnesses to his embarrassing display, Silas rolled his shoulders before attacking again. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shaken + haste attacks vs Derro 1
Attack 1: (1d20+8)[*23*]
Damage 1: (2d4+4)[*9*]

Attack 2: (1d20+8)[*22*]
Damage 2: (2d4+4)[*8*]

Crit 1: (1d20+8)[*22*]
Crit 2: (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Hearing Jakkin's annoyed call for assistance, Aliani looked briefly around the room to see who else he might be talking to... no, he was needed.  At least the Shudder-infested creature was down for the moment.

Wordlessly, he advanced on the derro Jakkin was engaged with, taking a swing with his morningstar.  The footing wasn't the best, but that couldn't be helped.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to flank with Jakkin, standing on the crate south of the derro he's fighting
Attack!  (1d20+5)[*12*] includes +2 from flanking, damage (1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Captain Jak

Frustrated by being hemmed in on two sides by tables and no real opportunity for taking advantage of his admittedly excellent mobility, Jakkin bursts out angrily even as utter blackness closes down like a wall to his left.

*"If someone can come distract this bloke, I'd blasted appreciate it!"* the bearded pugilist bellows  and to his amazement, one of his allies heeds his call!  As the blue-skinned freaks attention is momentarily taken up by a swung morningstar, Jakkin takes advantage of the distraction to place his blows a lot less sportingly that he has been. 

Despite landng blows that would have flattened another Halfling, something about these creatures skin made them much tougher targets and he failed to even make a mark.

----------


## Inspectre

Gavin snarls quietly to himself as all fades to blackness around him.

"Hiding in the dark isn't going to save you, freak."

He growls, thrusting out with his rapier where he still believed the derro to be.

*Spoiler: Gavin*
Show


To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*7*]
Blind Miss Chance (51 or Higher): (1d100)[*37*]



"Who said anything about being saved?  We are all damned to destruction!"

A voice hissed off from the hellknight armiger's right as the derro shifts in the darkness, pulls out a hooked club of his own, and swings away at the blind Gavin.  Meanwhile, the derro caught in Dalen's web finally manages to pry himself free and charges back into the cover of the darkness with a shriek, just barely managing to avoid Silas's falchion and becoming stuck in another portion of Dalen's webs (Silas AoO barely misses and the derro barely succeeds at his Escape Artist to avoid becoming ensnared in Dalen's weakened webs.)  The final derro, flanked now by both Jakkin and Aliani, decides that discretion is the better part of valor and dives under the alchemist bench separating him from the relative safety of the darkness.  Or at least, he tries, banging his head on the underside of the table which slows him enough for Aliani to clip him with his mace - Jakkin's fist still failing to find purchase against the derro's surprisingly tough hide before the derro scrambles the rest of the way underneath the table and into the darkness on the other side of the alchemy bench.

*Spoiler: Derro*
Show


Derro #1 - Succeeds at Escape Artist from the web, moves into the darkness, provoking from Silas (missed) and succeeds on the Escape Artist to avoid becoming Webbed again in his current square.
Derro #2 - Fails all of his acrobatics checks to avoid AoOs from Jakkin (miss) and Aliani (hits), and then succeeds on his second move action to tumble underneath the table, provoking a 2nd AoO from Jakkin (also misses).
Derro #3 - 5' Step to the south, Move action to pull out aklys, Standard Action to attack the blinded Gavin
To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Damage: (1d6+1)[*4*]
Sneak Attack: *2*
Hit: Fort Save DC 14
Gavin's Fort Save (Using Charmed Life if necessary): (1d20+8)[*28*]



Elsewhere, the battle against the Shudder-infused man finally comes to an abrupt halt as Dalen produces a wand, blasting him with several magical projectiles before creeping down the stairs to join Atavian.  The man staggers at the edge of the darkness (we'll assume Dalen was able to see enough of him to still target him with magic missile, as while it does always hit I believe you still need to see him to target him, and he's just inside the Darkness radius now, but I'm not particularly enthusiastic about going back now), two new small holes pockmarking his chest and yet he remains standing.

"DANCE ABOUT ON THE STRANDS OF THE INFINITE WEB AS MUCH AS YOU WISH, INSECT, BUT KNOW THAT YOU WILL STILL LEARN AS SHE DID THAT THE FUTURE IS IMMUTABLE!  CITY SHALL BURN, CITY SHALL R-"

Tallox finally manages to shut the man up by clamping his teeth down around the man's windpipe, breaking his neck and tearing a sizable chunk out of his jugular (it appears that first bite attack was a potential crit even, so yeah . . . super dead!), although the beyonder still doesn't quite manage to rip his head off.  Nonetheless, that finally seems to shut the man up and take him out of the fight as there are limits to the human body that even Shudder cannot overcome, and he collapses into a bloody heap in the darkness.  As Tallox debates what to do about the sizable chunk of the man's flesh lodged in his teeth now, that decision is taken out of his hands as the man's blood seems to move of _its own accord_, flowing down Tallox's throat and into what passes for his stomach.  Although his mental link with the beyonder does not convey all sensations - a fact which Atavian is probably grateful for right now - the summoner can nonetheless pick up on the beyonder's sudden confusion as dozens of different versions of the basement become superimposed on his vision.  People are in different places in the room - no, _multiple_ places at once, and the battle plays out with subtle differences all around Tallox.  The effect is really quite disorienting, but fortunately the outsider hunter has honed enough of his other senses - which don't appear to be affected - that they can compensate and help inform him of which image is an illusion and which is "real".

(Tallox suffers from a minor case of Shudder poisoning, and is somewhat disoriented by all of these other battles playing out in front of his eyes.  All targets are now treated as under the effects of a Blur (20% concealment) spell.)

Finally in the darkness, the derro leader manages to finally free himself, and there is the rasp of metal on darkness as he seems to extract the skewered eye from its frame.

"It is not yet time for our confrontation, pawns of the Usurper Queen!  Let us see how you handle something a little more . . . robust.  ODIUM!!!"

The leader shrieks, and suddenly there is a rumble and a muffled crackling shriek from the ground in reply to the last word he bellows out.  A few moments later, and the ground over in that corner, packed earth and stone all, erupts upwards in a geyser as some sort of centipede-like _thing_ emerges from the floor.  Although it is partially obscured by the Darkness spell, enough of it can be seen to know that it is a centipede-like creature as big as a horse, with crystals jutting up out of its flesh like painful lesions, which glow with a bright fiery red light.  Blackish blood oozes out from around the crystals embedded in its flesh, and flickers of flame wink in and out of existence on the surface of the gooey drool coating its massive pincher mandibles.  Clearly the derro haven't been just experimenting with Shudder on human subjects (Knowledge Arcana to identify the base creature).

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Kool-Aid mans up out of the floor, burning away the webs in its four squares as it does so.  It does not seem to take the fire damage from the web burning away in its squares.



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


-Good Guys-
Aliani: 1 Damage - Shaken, Hasted (1/4), +2 Deflection AC
Dalen: +2 Deflection AC
Gavin: 6 Damage - Shaken, +2 Deflection AC
Silas: Shaken, In Web (But Not Stuck), Hasted (1/4), +2 Deflection AC
Jakkin: 2 Damage - Shaken, Hasted (1/4), +2 Deflection AC
Tallox: Shaken, Hasted (1/4), +2 Deflection AC  (Targets have effects of Blur)
Atavian: +2 Deflection AC


-Bad Guys-
Odium: PISSED
Vreeg: 1 Damage
Derro 1: 19 Damage
Shudder: DEAD
Derro 2: 16 Damage
Derro 3: 4 Damage




Battle Map

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani squirmed as the giant Cytillipede was summoned; he'd read something about this... somewhere.  Mutated centipedes with huge pointy jaws dripping with poison, or some such.  "Everyone!  New target!  I'll distract the others!  Work together!  Oh, and don't get bit, it's poisonous!"

Now, for a distraction.  What could be more distracting than a crash of God-only-knows-what nasty liquids in a dark area?  They'd surely have to step carefully to avoid that mess, wherever they were.  That table didn't look that heavy...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Why not, I'll take a table flip attempt on the table to my right.  Maybe there will be an earth shattering kaboom.  Maybe that will even be GOOD!
Strength check: (1d20)[*12*]

If successful move to C2.  If not, 5' step to C8.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian stares wide-eyed at this new monstrosity, peering at what pieces extend out of the darkness.  "By the myriad unmentionable parts of Rovagug...  I think its a Cytillapede!  They can shed magic with ease and that carapace is going to be rough...  curses," he did not like this turn of events one bit.  The halfling starts working with a pinch of iron filings, and moves a bit closer to Tallox as he does so.  The incantation that rolls off his tongue and the delicate motions through his fingers cause the filings to spark and vanish, then, Tallox begins to grow...

The beyonder, still gagging from the foul blood that forced its way down his throat, but he rises up to his new full 14' in height.  He momentarily tests his enlongated arms and opens his now massive jaw before bellowing a chuckle, deeper and more sinister than his usual utterances.  He strikes with full fury at the two - or is it four - wobbly blue men nearby. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Atavian: move to C8
Cast Enlarge Person on Tallox

Tallox: If Alaini's action put toxic chemicals near Tallox, he will first step away to G7, then occupy G7-H8 on growth
Otherwise, he will occupy F7-G8
Full Power Attack on Derro 2, if Derro 2 dies, attack Derro 3
Full Power Attack (Derro2/3):  Bite 1: (1d20+7)[*27*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*13*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*75*])
L claw: (1d20+6)[*7*] Damage: (1d6+7)[*12*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*62*])
R claw: (1d20+6)[*14*] Damage: (1d6+7)[*13*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*94*])
Bite 2: (1d20+7)[*16*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*18*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*22*])

Note: Tallox has darkvision, 10' attack range, and his mouth is made of greatswords

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show

*Atavian Goodbarrel*
M TN Halfling Summoner, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*5/7 remaining Dam: 1d6-1+lvl/2, touch Electricity Ray*  +6 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Sickle*  +2 (1d4-2, x2)
*  Chain Shirt +1* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 19
*Spells Remaining* 2nd 1/2, 1st 2/4
*Condition* +2 Deflection (Aliani) 

*Spoiler: Tallox*
Show

*Tallox*
M TN Beyonder Eidolon, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 3, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
(All attacks get +1 haste, -2 shaken)
*  Bite*  +9 (1d8+6, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws)*  +9/+8x2 (1d8+6/1d4+4x2, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws) PA*  +8/+7x2 (1d8+9/1d4+6x2,  )
*  Natural Armor*, *  Mage Armor* (+6 Armor, +4 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste, +2 Deflection, -1 Size, -1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Condition* Haste 1/4 rounds (Atavian),  Mage armor 3/4 hours (Atavian), Shaken (bleeding eye), +2 Deflection (Aliani), Enlarge person 4/4 minutes (Atavian), Shudder madness (diet)

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin cursed under his breath as a club struck him in the darkness.  There were very few times he regretted not having a bit of magic on his side, but not being able to see where to put his sword frustrated him like little else.  Then, from behind him, a rumble, crash, and the clacking of mandibles.

"Cytilapede, eh?  Maybe you'll be easier to stab."

Pulling away from his previous dance partner, Gavin carefully made his way through the darkness to where he could hear the monstrous insect, and stabbed as best he could into the dark.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Gavin moves from G5 to G3 at half speed, attempting to avoid AoOs with Acrobatics.  Once there, he stabs in the general direction of monstrous centipede sounds.  And I think I read we're no longer shaken?  Which would be great?

To Hit - (1d20+8)[*12*]
Miss Chance - (1d100)[*39*]
Damage - (1d6+3)[*4*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"We'll cytillipede later! Get that blasted mage!"

Silas threw his sabre into the muddy floor. With one hand he grasped a chakram from his waist, quickly throwing it at the magician on the far side of the room. As the weapon flew from his hand, his tail handed him another disc of death. Circling back, he launched it into the darkness in pursuit of its twin. Rarely did he count his blessing gifted to him by his father, but his eyes would prove useful that day. His aim however...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action to drop falchion. Move action to draw 1 chakram. Swift action with prehensile tail to grab 1 chakram. Hasted + shaken = -1 to attack.

Chakram attack vs Vreeg (+4 AC from cover):

Attack 1: (1d20+6)[*13*]
Damage 1: (1d8+3)[*4*]

Attack 1: (1d20+6)[*12*]
Damage 1: (1d8+3)[*7*]

Crit check 1: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Crit check 2: (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## Darvin

Dalen gives a nod towards Silas. This centipede creature was a distraction. Even if it was a long-shot, attempting to nab the real prize here and now as worth the risk. He turns his attention to the Derro leader and gives a calm but mocking derision, "Oh, don't run away now. Stay and talk, and we might end up seeing things... eye to eye,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ready an action to cast Hideous Laughter on Vreeg when he leaves the darkness (Will DC 19 negates)
Spell Resistance (1d20+6)[*22*]

Knowledge Arcana to identify any details my allies haven't: (1d20+13)[*29*]

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin curses as his unwarrantedly difficult opponent manages to scramble away despite his best efforts.

*"MAYBE IF WE CAN HAVE OUR GIANT MONSTER DEAL WITH THEIRS?"* he bellows, digging into his bandolier and withdrawing...a handful of fire?

Casting this ball of flame into a tight orbit about his head, it proceeds to illuminate his immediate area as the divinely-bestowed eternal flame spell burns merrily away like a shooting star.

Slipping past his ally Jakkin rolls under the next table and comes up beside one of the remaining blue-skin, a fierce grin on his bearded face despite the close proximity of the mutated bug thing.

*"Hello, ducks!"* he cheerily greets the foe, his gnarled fists coming up to strike.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Withdraw Item and start Ioun Torch spinning, move through Silas space and Acrobatics under table (bonus to Acrobatics exceeds DC).  End in E3.

----------


## Inspectre

Drawing a magical stone, Jakkin lets it loose to fly around his head and then moves close into the darkness.  The stone begins to emit magical light as it spins around the halfling's head, and the magic crackles against the derro's summoned darkness until it collapses and the derro and their pet are once again exposed to view, this time in bright light.

(OOC: I believe that the effects of the darkness spell are merely suppressed not dispelled currently, as you would need to cast the Continual Flame spell directly on the object enchanted with the Darkness spell to dispel it for good - which wouldn't work short of Jakkin pressing his ioun torch up against the door, and I've seen some suggestions that such an interaction would dispell *both* objects, so I assume he won't want to do that.  Regardless, it's an academic difference anyway since until Jakkin puts the ioun torch away or it's somehow destroyed, and the darkness spell is suppressed and it will only last a few minutes anyway.)

This exposes the derro leader to view, who immediately collapses to the ground laughing uproariously at Dalen's pun (man, the dice REALLY hate him with that Nat 1 on the first save.).  This along with the cover provided by the massive centipede blocks the leader from Silas's dual chakrams.  The leader falls to the floor, clutching the bloody dripping eyeball skewer to its chest as it rocks back and forth on the floor, rolling about for only a few moments before its laughter suddenly stops (Vreeg passes the follow-up save, using a full-round action on his next turn - which, sadly, is "right after" Dalen's turn with how we handle initiative order.  He remains prone and visible in the combat area for this next round instead of fleeing this turn, at least.)  Unfortunately, now that the Eye is exposed to view again the shiver of fear returns to everyone affected by the Eye's presence.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Spends full-round action laughing to get his second and final save against Dalen's Hideous Laughter, which he narrowly makes, leaving him Prone but able to act on his next round of actions instead of having to continue laughing uncontrollably for 3 more rounds.



For just the briefest of moments the massive cytillipede turns its head quizzically to look at its apparent master, and then with a shriek of rage surges forward, bowling over Gavin with tremendous force and sending him and the derro who had just escaped from Silas - who was also unluckily in the way - backward toward Tallox, and it is only the creature's now-massive chest which stops Gavin's tumble.  As the creature rushes past, Jakkin's fist flashes out reflexively, and it clearly penetrates through the monster's armored hide - an act not entirely without price as the intense heat from the creature's skin burns Jakkin's knuckles.  A moment later the monstrosity shrieks again as the crystals embedded down its back begin to glow much brighter, and the space immediately around the creature quickly becomes uncomfortably hot.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Standard: Bullrushes Gavin & Derro #1, getting obscenely high numbers over and above each's CMD, allowing it to push Derro #1 two squares and Gavin three squares.  It stops pursuing Gavin after moving two squares, and uses the final square of push to send him into G6, where he is flanked by Derro #2 (in F6) and Derro #3 (in H6).  This bullrush movement provokes an AoO from Jakkin, who hits Odium for 8 damage, and takes (1d4)[*4*] Fire in return for using a natural attack.
Swift: Actives Molten Core, boosting Fire damage for attacking with natural weapons up to 1d6.  Additionally, all creatures that end their next turn adjacent/within 5' of Odium take (1d6)[*3*] Fire damage.  This damage has already been applied to Derro #1, and Derro #3.  

This heat will also remove the rest of Dalen's web in the E2-H4 region at the start of Odium's next turn, dealing Web burning fire damage to anyone in E2-E4, and H2-H4.  Only Jakkin and Vreeg are currently affected by this, I believe.

Move:  Pose for the camera like an insectile Godzilla.



Getting knocked so far backward is unfortunate for the armiger, as that position puts him directly in between the two derro that Tallox is currently attempting to rend to pieces.  The one shrieks as the beyonder's jaws close on its shoulder,  but it manages to twist about and tear itself free from his grip, only narrowly escaping death this time (although given the bloody mess the derro's chest is now, death is closing in on swift wings for the tough little blue abomination).  Despite the obvious danger that Tallox poses to them both, however, the two derro cackle maniacally as they pummel Gavin from both sides with their hooked clubs - until a moment later the less wounded derro steps back, leaving its seriously injured comrade to face Tallox's wrath alone.  The last derro turns back to face its tormentor Silas, focusing on its magic before pointing an accusatory finger at the tiefling and sending a jolt of magical chaos into his mind.

*Spoiler: Derro*
Show


Derro #1 
Standard:  Defensively Cast Daze at Silas, making the roll to do so.  Silas must make a DC 13 Will Save or be Dazed for his next turn.
Move: 5' step to G5, getting burned by Odium for its trouble.

Derro #2
Standard: Attack Gavin with flank
To-Hit: (1d20+8)[*12*]
Damage: (1d6+1)[*2*] plus (1d6)[*3*] Sneak Attack

Derro #3
Standard: Attack Gavin with flank
To-Hit: (1d20+8)[*20*]
Damage: (1d6+1)[*7*] plus (1d6)[*4*] Sneak Attack
Move: 5' Step to H5, getting burned by Odium but escaping from Tallox (he doesn't know about the Reach from being Tall & Large yet, poor guy).



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


-Good Guys-
Aliani: 3 Damage
Dalen: 
Gavin: 17 Damage
Silas: In Web (But Not Stuck) - WILL SAVE DC 13 OR DAZED FOR NEXT ROUND
Jakkin: 4 Damage 
Tallox: (Targets have effects of Blur)
Atavian:


-Bad Guys-
Odium: 8 Damage, Molten Core 1d6
Vreeg: 1 Damage - Prone
Derro 1: 22 Damage
Shudder: DEAD
Derro 2: 29 Damage
Derro 3: 7 Damage



*Spoiler: Map Changes*
Show


No more Darkness- yay!
Everyone who was Shaken is now Shaken again - boo!
Dalen's web from A1-D4 is still intact.  It is completely gone in colums F-G and will be gone from all but E1 & H1 on the monsters' next turn.
Ending your turn next to Odium will cause you to take 3 Fire damage - more if you're standing in a webbed square that burns away (E2-E4, H2-H4).
There is a large hole left by Odium in F1-G2 now.  You can still stand in these squares if you wish to avoid jumping down the hole, but it will require making a DC 15 Acrobatics check to remain standing up top.  The hole itself is 10' deep.



Battle Map

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin's intended target is swept away by the giant glowing bug's abrupt rush, and the Halfling lands a blow on an exposed portion of its carapace for its presumptuousness.  The contact is a _great_ deal hotter than expected, and he shakes his scorched fist with a grimace as the beast's attention turns his way.

*"Nae,"* he says, and tumbles away even as the massive pincers come stabbing down at him.  He doesn't escape entirely unscathed, but his mail shirt turns the blow even if he does end up sporting a new tear in his clothing as a result.

Scrambling agilely along the edge of the floor near the wall to avoid the gaping hole left by the monster's emergence, he fetches up near the corner right beside the fallen blue-skin and his admittedly gut-turning extracted eye.  Not wasting words, he stamps one bare foot down hard at his opponent's head...and barely avoids falling as rubble shifts underfoot.  Suffice to say, he keeps his footing but at the expense of not curb-stomping the leader of the opposition.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tumble to avoid AoO for leaving a threatened square, successful.  Tumble to avoid falling in hole, successful.  End up in G1.  Attack Vreeg, miss horribly.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Things had certainly changed for the worse.  Even if the enemy could again be seen.  Despite Aliani's outward confidence, he worried that there was no way they could handle such a large beast as this -- certainly not with the derro around as an additional distraction.  And he clearly wasn't enough to deal with that.

Silently casting a prayer for luck, he picked up the small crate in front of him and hurled it through the air to land at the giant centipede's feet.  He wasn't sure what would happen, but hopefully there would be something painful in there that would damage the beast or the derro nearby.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: pick up blue crate
5' step to D7
Attack!  Launch blue crate to target square G4.  Rolled a 12 on d20 in Discord.  I think that hits AC 10 (+3 BAB, +1 Dex, -2 shaken, -4 improvised weapon), which should be good enough to hit a square.  I've no idea what I just threw, so uh, you can take care of the damage.

----------


## THEChanger

Coughing up a little blood, Gavin struggled back to his feet from the sudden onslaught of centipede and clubs.  This was, admittedly, not how he imagined his day going when he began it.  "Feeling a bit rough, if anyone has a spare potion toss it!"

Gavin's eyes widened as he saw Aliani pick up and throw a crate of mysterious origin at the large monster the derro summoned.  "Not what I meant, not what I meant!"  Taking a step back, Gavin made yet another attempt to skewer the derro who had been taunting him, and prepared himself for the inevitable assault.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Gavin takes a five foot step into H6, and makes an attack against Derro 3.

To Hit - (1d20+6)[*11*]
Damage - (1d6+3)[*9*]

I am also declaring..._conditional actions._

Gavin will attempt to Parry the first attack against him.  If the Parry is successful, he will spend his immediate action to Riposte.  If the Parry is unsuccessful, and he is attacked a second time, he will attempt to Dodging Panache into an unoccupied adjacent square that puts him further away from enemy attacks.

Parry Attack Roll - (1d20+6)[*16*]
Riposte Attack Roll - (1d20+6)[*25*]
Riposte Damage Roll - (1d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian scowls at this new monstrosity, especially when Jakkin's flesh burns.  Knowing what it would do to Tallox, he shouts into the void. "if anyone can shield Tallox from that thing's heat, please do!"  He burns up another shaving of licorice to grant another bout of celerity to his allies.

Giant Tallox shakes his head at the spinning world.  He steps to a bettter vantage point and continues his onslaught against the six derro at his feet.  He hopes that both the swashbucklers in his midst can help to even the odds.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Atavian: cast haste again - Tallox, Gavin, Silas, Jakkin

Tallox: 5ft step to occupy G7-H8
Full Power Attack on Derro 3, if Derro 3 dies, attack Derro 2, if Derro 2 dies, attack Derro 1
Full Power Attack (Derro 3):  Bite 1: (1d20+7)[*11*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*21*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*61*])
L claw: (1d20+6)[*13*] Damage: (1d6+7)[*10*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*46*])
R claw: (1d20+6)[*14*] Damage: (1d6+7)[*9*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*77*])
Bite 2: (1d20+7)[*25*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*17*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*93*])

Since he's got 10' reach and half a dozen enemies in range...
Bite AoO: (1d20+7)[*22*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*20*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*98*])

Note: Tallox has darkvision, 10' attack range, and his mouth is made of greatswords

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show

*Atavian Goodbarrel*
M TN Halfling Summoner, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*5/7 remaining Dam: 1d6-1+lvl/2, touch Electricity Ray*  +6 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Sickle*  +2 (1d4-2, x2)
*  Chain Shirt +1* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 19
*Spells Remaining* 2nd 0/2, 1st 2/4
*Condition* +2 Deflection (Aliani) 

*Spoiler: Tallox*
Show

*Tallox*
M TN Beyonder Eidolon, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 3, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
(All attacks get +1 haste, -2 shaken)
*  Bite*  +9 (1d8+6, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws)*  +9/+8x2 (1d8+6/1d4+4x2, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws) PA*  +8/+7x2 (1d8+9/1d4+6x2,  )
*  Natural Armor*, *  Mage Armor* (+6 Armor, +4 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste, +2 Deflection, -1 Size, -1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Condition* Haste 4/4 rounds (Atavian),  Mage armor 3/4 hours (Atavian), Shaken (bleeding eye), +2 Deflection (Aliani), Enlarge person 4/4 minutes (Atavian), Shudder madness (diet)

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas watched as a crate flew past his view, crashing into the oversized vermin. Wishing the actor good luck - without saying it, thankfully - the dandy grabbed his sword from the ground and made his way carefully over the crate in front of him, snugly moving between a dangerous ditch and a crazed cytillipede until he was well against a wall facing Vreeg. The heat was not overwhelming as it might have been for the others, so he dealt with it as he would have a small fire elemental: ignoring it until he could no longer bear the loss of textiles. Not desiring a quip in that moment, he swung away at the discoloured halfling on the ground.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pick up sword and move past cytillipede to H3. Attack Vreeg (if caught in web, ready action to attack Vreeg when the web burns away).

CMB to avoid web: (1d20+5)[*10*] (shaken -2)

Attack: (1d20+10)[*16*] (shaken -2, haste +1, flanking +2)
Damage: (2d4+4)[*9*]

----------


## Darvin

Dalen wastes no time in fetching a scroll from his case. He draws it out and unfurls it, but does not cast and instead waits for the right moment.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action to withdraw my scroll of Expeditious Construction, and then take a Readied action to prepare to cast it. If Vreeg attempts to escape, Dalen will create a low barrier to disrupt the movement and block his movement.

----------


## Inspectre

As the magical haste fades from his companions, Atavian summons forth the magic again, this time targeting Gavin, Silas, Tallox, and Jakkin with the beneficial magic.
In a blur of magically enhanced motion, Gavin strikes at his foe twice, his first thrust glancing off his target's armor but his second managing to draw blood from the strange humanoid's armpit.
Tallox rends into the same target a moment later, his fangs taking that shallow wound and ripping it into a deep gash that gushes blood.
Still, like it's bravely wounded compatriot, the derro remains standing . . . which is when Aliani hurls a crate filled with vials of Shudder into the swirling melee.

At first, it seems like nothing of note really happens - the wooden crate shatters apart on impact with the floor immediately beneath the modified cytillipede, sending glass vials filled with a crackling orange liquid rolling across the floor.
But then the heat emanating from the monstrosity washes over the vials, they start to bubble and fizz, and then after a moment's pause, _explode_.  
A violent, multi-hued eruption of fire, electricity, frost, and liquid droplets of acid fly in all directions around the crate's immediate vicinity, partially vaporizing the backs of the two nearby derro and causing the cytillipede to rear back with a shriek of pain.  Both derro collapse face first onto the floor, and while they appear to still be breathing for the moment, it seems unlikely that they will be breathing for much longer.

(OOC: Aliani's thrown crate of Shudder explodes for 1d6 of Fire, Cold, Electricity, and Acid *each* - DC 15 Reflex for half.  Odium seemed to take none of the Fire damage, and slightly more damage from the Cold).

Stunned at the sudden devastation of their impromptu battle-line, the last derro looks back over its shoulder to see the swirling melee around the hole Odium had made in the floor - the derro's sole path of escape at the moment, and reluctantly moves to stand over his fallen ally and attempts to defensively cast a spell at Tallox.  Unfortunately for the derro, either its injuries or its sudden awareness of its fleeting mortality leave its motions as nothing but wild flailing as the magic fails.

*Spoiler: Derro*
Show



#1 & #3 make stabilization checks as they are in negatives but not DEAD just yet.

#2 - 5' steps into G5, over top of the body of Derro #1, and attempts to defensively cast a spell, which fizzles.



Meanwhile over by the hole left by the newcomer Cytillipede, the last vestiges of Dalen's magical web in the immediate area around the flaming cytillipede burn away.  The thick webs evaporate in a brief but intense flash of fire, which lightly burns even Silas' flesh, although it is naught but the lightest caress.  The tiefling notices that the derro leader burns, but a tracing of faintly glowing runes appear on his skin, seemingly to absorb the fire's abuse and leaving his skin unblemished.  The leader barks out another command in his native tongue to the cytillipede, which obediently turns and moves back over the hole.  It seems to have no difficulty in hanging off the side of the pit it had made as necessary to reach Jakkin as it lunges forward to snap its mandibles at him.  Seeing the beast diving head-first at him, and despite the fiery pain he experienced the last time he struck it, the mighty halfling tries to repeat his prior success but this time his fist glances off of the more heavily armored head-plate of the beastie, perhaps due to that split-second of fear and pain-driven hesitation.  A moment later, and its mandibles have locked around Jakkin's waist, although rather than attempt to bite him in half the cytillipede merely lifts him aloft, holding Jakkin up and out of the way.  Even more intense heat billows out of the cytillipede as the crystals embedded in its flesh begin to glow with a blinding intensity, and even the creature's own flesh begins to crack from the pent-up energy.  As the heat washes over the remaining crate of Shudder and the nearby alchemical bench, both begin to hiss and fizzle as a similar run-away alchemical reaction begins similar to the one that Aliani caused by throwing the crate.  Presumably they will likewise explode in the next several seconds.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


5' Steps back into E2/F3, and since it has a Climb speed it has no difficulty in avoiding falling into the pit for having one of its four squares over the pit.
Standard:  Attempts to grapple Jakkin, provoking an AoO.  Jakkin narrowly misses due to that Shaken condition.  Odium gets a ridiculous amount over Jakkin's CMD, and thus they are both now Grappled.
Swift:  Activate Molten Body again, increasing the Fire damage for natural attacks/ending one's turn adjacent to Odium up to 2d6.  Odium also takes (1d6)[*2*] irresistible Fire damage as the heat within its body reaches unsustainable levels . . .



Seeing the halfling now contained, the derro leader flicks his eyes over to Silas, as he begins to intone a low, menacing chant, working his fingers in strange symbols as he lies on his back.  A moment later, and he grins as the magic succeeds.  Pointing his finger at the tiefling, the derro speaks only one word in Common - "FLEE."  The terror lingering in the back of Silas's mind flares as the derro's magic stokes it to unendurable levels, and Silas is suddenly overcome with fear of the derro leader and his strange eyeball-on-a-stick.  Despite the fear threatening to overwhelm his mind completely, Silas still keeps a level-enough head to swing wildly at the derro leader as he twists back up onto his feet, and the runes adorning his skin flash out of existence as the tiefling's falchion traces a bloody line across the derro's chest.  The leader leers at Silas, and his bravery flees him completely as the leader attempts to slip off the edge and into the pit . . . only to run smack into a wall of dirt that wasn't there a moment ago.  The leader's eyes flick over to Dalen now cradling a blank scroll and he hisses some sort of curse in his native tongue.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Standard: Casts Cause Fear on Silas, who fails his Will save and must now spend his next 2 turns fleeing from Vreeg.  He retains enough of his mind to choose his own path to escape, although he does have to flee using his Haste-boosted speed for his next two turns.
Move: Stand up, provoking an AoO from Silas, who despite being Frightened does retain enough will to still take the AoO.  Silas hits, dealing enough damage to remove the last of Vreeg's temporary hit points - his damage line now reflects the actual amount of damage done to his real HP.
5' Step into the Pit - Interrupted by Dalen using a scroll of Expeditious Construction to partially wall off G2, and forcing Vreeg to either spending a move action next round circling around the 10' long wall around G2 or have to make a DC 5 climb check to scale the waist-high wall and tumble down into the pit on the other side.



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


-Good Guys-
Aliani: 3 Damage
Dalen:
Gavin: 17 Damage, Hasted (3/4 Rounds Left)
Silas: 1 Damage, Hasted (3/4 Rounds Left), FRIGHTENED (2 ROUNDS)
Jakkin: 4 Damage, Hasted (3/4 Rounds Left), GRAPPLED
Tallox: (Targets have effects of Blur), Hasted (3/4 Rounds Left)
Atavian:


-Bad Guys-
Odium: 18 Damage, Molten Core 2d6, GRAPPLED
Vreeg: 7 Damage
Derro 1: BLEEDING OUT, -3
Shudder: DEAD
Derro 2: 29 Damage
Derro 3: BLEEDING OUT, -5



*Spoiler: Map Details*
Show


A1-D4 remain Webbed at full strength.  H1 is still intact but weakened (DC 16), and E1 will be burnt away at the start of Odium's next turn.
Creatures ending their turns adjacent to Odium, or attack it with natural weapons, will take 2d6 Fire damage.
The fire damage from last round that Odium did to his surroundings has caused the crate of Shudder in E4 to Ignite.  It will detonate (dealing 4d6 of various elemental damage to everyone adjacent to it at the start of Odium's next turn.)
The fire damage from last round that Odium did to his surroundings has caused the alchemical workbench in E5-E7 to Ignite.  It will detonate (dealing a lesser 2d6 of Fire & Acid - 1d6 each - to everyone adjacent to the bench at the start of Odium's next turn).



Battle Map

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Nearly dropping his sword in fear, Silas did not have time to appreciate the fireworks that Aliani had set off, but rather he rattled in his armor across the basement. Leaping over the burning crate as he deflected whatever opportunities the enemies took against him along the way. Thank goodness he was hasted - he couldn't stand another second with such a terrible presence. Soon he would be even further away and all the better for it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action: total defense. 21 AC -> 25 AC
Move action: speed of 50ft. Move between derro 2 and odium, over chemical crate, to A7 (or further if possible).

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani giggled with a mixture of wonderment and sheer delight as his impulse yielded results beyond his wildest dreams.  At the same time, standing next to even more of the volatile chemicals seemed a poor idea.

There was one of the weird looking creatures still standing, and Gavin and Tallox looked as if they had larger prey in mind.  Moving around the table with his morningstar raised, the actor let out a battle cry as he tried to smash down upon the creature's skull...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to G6 (via E8)
Attack: (1d20+2)[*13*] including shaken penalty, damage (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## THEChanger

As Gavin turned away from the explosion, he locked eyes with the derro that spoke as the leader of the drug makers.  The creature was attempting to slip away, dive down into the hole its monstrous creation had left behind.  Gavin could feel his blood pump faster, his rage building.  That _thing_ had harmed his allies, harmed innocents.  That _thing_ had allied itself with Gaedren Lamm, who even now skulked somewhere else in the city.  And that _thing_ had the gall to try and get away, to evade the consequences of what it had done?

No.  No one got to escape consequences.

Gavin rushed forward, leaving behind the last of the derro he had been fighting, letting the magic enhancing his speed carry him to where the derro waited.  The armiger's eyes glinted in the firelight as his rapier flashed out, attempting to deal the final blow to his target.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Swift Action, Vindictive Smite on Vreeg.  Until Vreeg dies, Gavin gets +3 to hit and +2 to damage against Vreeg, as well as +3 Deflection to AC against Vreeg's attacks.

Full Round Action: Charge from H3 to H6, and Charge Attack Vreeg.  +2 to hit, -2 to AC.

To Hit - (1d20+13)[*27*]
Damage - (1d6+5)[*7*]

----------


## Captain Jak

Despite his best efforts (and the influence of acceleration magicks) Jakkin was unable to avoid being captured in the monster's giant pincers and hoisted off the ground.  The heat pouring off the monstrosity increased if that was possible, and it was clear the only possible chance for survival would be to wrest free of the beast's clutches.

It was also just as apparent that such an attempt would likely be entirely futile for someone of Jakkin's size.

As Gavin came charging in to menace the blue-skinned spellcaster, Jakkin's eyes widened as that worthy was distracted as a result.  Perhaps he couldn't gain his freedom before the life was crushed and burnt from him; he accepted that.

But perhaps he could take the bastard with him.

*"Shut yer yap, ya mewling quim!"* he bellowed, and awkwardly lashed out with both feet in a one-two.  One blow thudded harmlessly off an armoured shoulder, but the other thumped satisfyingly against that stupid blue head, tingles running up his leg from the impact.  Being chewed up by a giant, flaming multilegged monster robbed the attack of some of its force, and...it didn't seem to affect the creature much at all.

Pity.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Grappled, full attack vs Vreeg.  21 & 13 to hit. 4 damage, 8 sneak attack damage to flanked defender.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian, annoyed at the fear and nausea eminating from his link with Tallox, glares at Vreeg and that damnable eye.  He grabs a pat of butter (an item any self-respecting halfling would have within reach at all times), moves a bit closer and with an arcane intonation and gesture (followed by a lewd one for effect) coats the eye in a thick layer of grease, hoping the stupid thing will roll under foot and get crushed.

The two explosions took down four of the enemies at Tallox's feet, and the two swashbucklers ran to the other part of the battle.  Still he couldn't get past the two remaining derros to the more exctiing part of battle, so Tallox attacks them hoping to clear the way to the rest of the fray.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Atavian: move to B4. cast grease on the eye (Vreeg reflex vs DC 15 or drop it) - no issue with spell resist

Tallox:
Full Power Attack on Derro 2, if first attack drops derro 2, move to G4-H5, if not, then 5ft step to G6-H7 at the end of turn
Full Power Attack (Derro 2):  Bite 1: (1d20+7)[*15*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*18*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*7*])
L claw: (1d20+6)[*24*] Damage: (1d6+7)[*8*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*87*])
R claw: (1d20+6)[*26*] Damage: (1d6+7)[*11*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*68*])
Bite 2: (1d20+7)[*17*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*15*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*82*])

Since he's got 10' reach
Bite AoO: (1d20+7)[*26*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*19*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*92*])

Note: Tallox has darkvision, 10' attack range, and his mouth is made of greatswords

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show

*Atavian Goodbarrel*
M TN Halfling Summoner, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*5/7 remaining Dam: 1d6-1+lvl/2, touch Electricity Ray*  +6 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Sickle*  +2 (1d4-2, x2)
*  Chain Shirt +1* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 19
*Spells Remaining* 2nd 0/2, 1st 1/4
*Condition* +2 Deflection (Aliani) 

*Spoiler: Tallox*
Show

*Tallox*
M TN Beyonder Eidolon, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 3, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
(All attacks get +1 haste, -2 shaken)
*  Bite*  +9 (1d8+6, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws)*  +9/+8x2 (1d8+6/1d4+4x2, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws) PA*  +8/+7x2 (1d8+9/1d4+6x2,  )
*  Natural Armor*, *  Mage Armor* (+6 Armor, +4 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste, +2 Deflection, -1 Size, -1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Condition* Haste 3/4 rounds (Atavian),  Mage armor 3/4 hours (Atavian), Shaken (bleeding eye), +2 Deflection (Aliani), Enlarge person 4/4 minutes (Atavian), Shudder madness (diet)

----------


## Darvin

Dalen cuts Vreeg a smug grin as he tosses the expended scroll towards the fires. His eyes narrow as he sees the Derro's choice of magic, and widen as it becomes apparent that Silas has fallen victim to it. Dalen has no direct means of counteracting it, but an enchanter knows that emotions can be manipulated indirectly; fight or flight ceases to be a consideration when flight isn't possible. He draws his scroll of Silent Image and casts it. Illusionary iron bars materialize around Silas and Vreeg, creating the impression that the two are caged together.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Silas should hopefully now believe he cannot flee, which according to the Frightened condition means he can fight!

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"No, no, no! Why did you do this?"

Silas did not have time to run as bars magically appeared around him. He had to remove the source of his fear. That was the only logical course of action for him now that escape proved impossible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Reverse last post.

Attack Vreeg with full round action. 

Attack 1: (1d20+8)[*20*]
Damage 1: (2d4+4)[*8*]

Attack 2: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Damage 2: (2d4+4)[*6*]

Crit check 1: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Crit check 2: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Inspectre

As the second crate of Shudder begins to smoke and bubble along with the contents of the nearby alchemy workbench, Aliani wisely decides to be somewhere else and menaces the last standing derro with his mace.
But it is Tallox who eliminates the threat as the enlarged eidolon simply reaches over the playwright's head to seize the underworlder by the wrist with one beefy claw.  
The other claw clamps down around the derro's neck, and then the beyonder _pulls_, ripping the derro's arm off.
With a final shriek the strange humanoid collapses in a bloody heap, still breathing but clinging only faintly to life.
Focused on the kill, Tallox then leans down just past Aliani's shoulder and rips the derro's stomach open, spilling its entrails about and leaving no doubt now that it was _quite_ dead.

"Better move aside and keep out of my way, little man."

The beyonder hisses into Aliani's ear, clearly a bit annoyed that Aliani was now in his way to get at the leader.  His clear warning, however, is partially drowned out by the massive explosion that shakes the basement and building above as the crate of Shudder explodes, followed a moment later by the alchemy work bench shattering and spraying fiery acid all about.  Odium again recoils, but keeps Jakkin locked in his mandibles, whipping the poor halfling about as the giant centipede writhes in pain from the Shudder explosion's magical backwash.  That leaves Jakkin's desire to stick his foot down in the derro leader's eye all but impossible, although as he swings overhead the tip of his boot frustratingly swings close enough to tussle the leader's hair in passing.

(Tallox misses with Bite #1, hits with both claws which is enough to drop him, and then since he can't do anything else and it seems like a Tallox thing to do, uses Bite #2 to continue ripping into the derro, who now unconscious has a noticeably lower AC and the damage from that finally drops it past negative Con.  He cannot move forward with a 5' step however because Aliani is occupying G6.  Given that H6 would also block Tallox and any other letter column like F would result in Aliani getting blown up by the exploding alchemy bench, which he moved to G/H specifically to avoid.  So Tallox stays put for this round, unfortunately.).

*Spoiler: Explosion*
Show


Fire: (1d6)[*5*]
Cold: (1d6)[*1*]
Electricity: (1d6)[*6*]
Acid: (1d6)[*3*]

Odium Reflex: (1d20+8)[*27*]

 

Headless of the intense heat that he is charging right into the middle of, Gavin's eyes remain locked on the leader as he charges forward, summoning all of his hatred and disgust at the leader's clear cowardice.  His rapier strikes home, leaving a bloody hole in the cretin's shoulder, a moment before a cage springs into being around the derro and Silas at Dalen's command, trapping the two of them together before the tiefling can flee.  In desperation, the tiefling swings wildly at the leader, leaving another bloody gash in his chest as his falchion carves off more flesh.  For his part the derro simply growls, looking at the bars suddenly surrounding him and rolling his eyes before passing a hand through it with ease, letting everyone present see that it is a mere illusion.  The leader then brings the same hand up, quickly intoning the words of a spell before extending it outward at Gavin and Silas.  A blast of multi-hued colors flashes into existence directly into their eyes, threatening to momentarily overwhelm their senses.  The derro cackles and follows its magic up with a rambling rant in Broken Common.

"Eager you are, rushing blindly into the Future!  You may be the ones to spill Vreeg's blood, but it is not his time just yet!  Yes, yes, much yet to do before Vreeg can sleep!"

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Move Action: Interact with the illusion, clearly pointing out that fact to everyone present and granting them a Will save to disbelieve that the "cage" is real.  The only one who actually needs to roll the Will Save is Silas, since it doesn't particularly matter to anyone else whether Vreeg is in a cage or not.
Vreeg's Will Save: (1d20+12)[*29*] vs. DC 17
Standard Action:  Defensively Cast, With Combat Casting - (1d20+13)[*27*] vs. DC 17
Success = Color Spray on Gavin & Silas, Will Save DC 14 or Blinded *and* Stunned for (1d4)[*4*] Rounds



The intense heat continues to pour out of the massive Shudder-infused centipede, scorching Jakkin and Gavin and starting the next nearby alchemical workbench to begin smoking and bubbling.
Odium seems about to tighten its grip on Jakkin when it suddenly begins emitting a series of pained trills and drops Jakkin without warning.
Whatever is going on, the leader seems to recognize what this is a signal for, as it begins urgently waving its arms about, chattering the same words in its native tongue repeatedly while pointing at Tallox in a clear "no no no, not over here, over THERE!"
The doubly mutated centipede obediently turns to face Gavin, Silas, Aliani, and Tallox, and spreading its jaws wide unleashes a tremendous gout of flame that washes over all four of them in a searing torrent that lasts for several seconds before it finally fades and the crystals on Odium's back return to their original dull inner glow, the fiery energies raging within the abomination apparently spent for the moment.  The dead derro and his still two breathing companions are also caught in the conflagration, and are all instantly turned into ashes and dust by it.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Deals (2d6)[*2*] fire automatically to Gavin & Jakkin for ending their turns adjacent (not Jakkin's choice).
Free Action: Releases Jakkin from the grapple
Standard:  Unleash fire breath at the intersection of F2/G3, and then going across and down, catching Gavin, Silas, Aliani, and Tallox in the 30' cone of fire.  Reflex DC 18 for Half.  Failure causes the target to catch on fire.  If on-fire, at the end of each round making a new Reflex DC 18 save - success = fire is out, failure = take an additional 1d6 Fire.  If a full-round action is spent attempting to put out the flames, a bonus Reflex save is granted which does not cause damage on a failure.  Being prone while making the save grants a +4 bonus to the Reflex save.  Odium's Molten Core drops back down to its base 1d4 level, and only triggers when struck by natural attacks.  Standing adjacent no longer deals fire damage.
Fire Damage: (4d6)[*17*]



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


-Good Guys-
Aliani: 21 Damage, ON-FIRE - TAKING 6 FIRE DAMAGE AT THE END OF HIS TURN IF REFLEX DC 18 FAILED
Dalen:
Gavin: 27 Damage, Hasted (2/4 Rounds Left), BLINDED & STUNNED (4/4 ROUNDS)
Silas: 4 Damage, Hasted (2/4 Rounds Left), FRIGHTENED (1/2 ROUNDS) 
Jakkin: 5 Damage, Hasted (2/4 Rounds Left)
Tallox: 17 Damage, ON-FIRE, (Targets have effects of Blur), Hasted (2/4 Rounds Left)
Atavian:


-Bad Guys-
Odium: 23 Damage, Molten Core 1d4 (Natural Attacks Only)
Vreeg: 22 Damage
Derro 1: DEAD
Shudder: DEAD
Derro 2: DEAD
Derro 3: DEAD



*Spoiler: Map Updates*
Show


The alchemy bench in E5-E7 is no more, leaving that space effectively free of obstacles.
Odium's shift to the left from last round has now ignited the alchemy bench in D1-3 and cleared Dalen's webs in D1-4 as well.  All that remains of his web is now A1-C4 & H1.
Vreeg and Silas are trapped in an illusionary cage.  Silas is the only one who may have a problem with this.



Battle Map

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani turned, looking over his shoulder at the eidolon.  "Yes, of course, I'll be right out of your--"

It was just then that a searing heat unlike anything he ever felt before racked his entire being.  He probably shouldn't have taken his eye off the ten foot long centipede, in retrospect.  His skin itself was seemingly melting off his body, held in only by the clothing that was currently engulfed in flames.

"Ow."

He staggered against the wall, clutching at his neck and fumbling for the brooch at his collar, sending forth a wave of healing energy before collapsing on the floor in an effort to roll around in the dirt to extinguish the flames.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Utterly failed reflex save, taking 17 damage (down to 2 HP)
5' step to H6
Channel Energy, healing 6 damage to everyone within 30' (this is everyone but Dalen and Atavian), but excluding Vreeg and the cytillipede and the shudder guy ashes just because I can
Move action to drop to prone so I can not be on fire any more
made reflex save, for Inspectre is kind and merciful, and thus do not burn more

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Those little things were finally dead.  Then flames wash over Tallox.  Despite the extensive damage to his body, he steps over Aliani as if nothing happened, and walks toward Vreeg.  "You run over here, stand in my way, and then you just lie down... you things are so strange," the beyonder mutters during his sojourn.  Once in range, his body lunges forward and his enlarged jaw snaps at the little man.

Atavian, low on options, lets another bolt of lighting crackle from his fingertips across the room to strike the cytillipede.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Atavian: Electricity ray touch (1d20+6)[*26*] Damage (1d6+1)[*5*] SR: (1d20+2)[*11*]

Tallox:
Move to G4-H5, Attack Vreeg (flanking)
Power Attack (Vreeg):  Bite: (1d20+9)[*13*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*21*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*72*])
Reflex for fire: (1d20+1)[*7*] Damage: (1d6)[*4*]

In case it comes up...
Bite AoO: (1d20+7)[*13*] Damage: (2d6+10)[*20*] (Blur miss on 1-20 (1d100)[*23*])

Note: Tallox has darkvision, 10' attack range, and his mouth is made of greatswords

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show

*Atavian Goodbarrel*
M TN Halfling Summoner, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*5/7 remaining Dam: 1d6-1+lvl/2, touch Electricity Ray*  +6 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Sickle*  +2 (1d4-2, x2)
*  Chain Shirt +1* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 19
*Spells Remaining* 2nd 0/2, 1st 1/4
*Condition* +2 Deflection (Aliani) 

*Spoiler: Tallox*
Show

*Tallox*
M TN Beyonder Eidolon, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 6/21, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 3, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
(All attacks get +1 haste, -2 shaken)
*  Bite*  +9 (1d8+6, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws)*  +9/+8x2 (1d8+6/1d4+4x2, x2)
*  Full (1 bite / 2 claws) PA*  +8/+7x2 (1d8+9/1d4+6x2,  )
*  Natural Armor*, *  Mage Armor* (+6 Armor, +4 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste, +2 Deflection, -1 Size, -1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Condition* Haste 2/4 rounds (Atavian),  Mage armor 3/4 hours (Atavian), Shaken (bleeding eye), Enlarge person 4/4 minutes (Atavian), Shudder madness (diet), On fire (Cytillipede)

----------


## Captain Jak

Unexpectedly spared from death by the big bug's bellyache, Jakkin twists like a cat and lands atop the low wall that had somehow come out of nowhere.  He shields his eyes briefly from the jarring rainbow of colours that spew forth from their foe, then launches a pair of bare-footed kicks that thud solidly but ultimately futilely against armour and supremely tough skin.  


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Acrobatics to land well.  Full attack vs Vreeg, both attacks fail to do damage.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Upon seeing the bars fade before him, Silas let out a variety of blasphemies as he began making his way out of the basement.

"An illusion!? Hells bells, I could have been out of here by now!"

He didn't bother defending himself. Instead he laid his confidence in his hasted feet that he might be carried right out of the building. As he decided his best course, he knew that Dalen might try to stop him again, so Silas instead went behind the wizard. The stairs were open with only a string of corpses between him and safety. 

As hard-pressed his steps were, Silas could only just overcome the future cadavers as he reached the top of the stairwell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Avoiding Odium's adjacent squares, Silas double-moves along south wall to stairwell, ending movement on A10. If Odium looks like he threatens a 10ft reach, Silas will instead move with total defense to A7. AC 26 (21 +1 haste, +4 TD)

----------


## THEChanger

"The colors..."

Dazed and confused, Gavin's rapier clattered to the ground as the rainbow played itself in the back of his eyes.  It reminded him of something, something he had seen long ago...

----------


## Darvin

With the illusion's purpose having been fulfilled, Dalen clears his mind and allows it to dissipate. He dashes around the alchemical workbench, and grasps his wand under his cloak, carefully concealing it from Vreeg, but ready to unleash the bolts at the Derro if he should try another trick.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cease concentration on the illusion; the spell ends
Move to C8
Ready an action to use the wand of Magic Missile on Vreeg if he attempts to cast a spell or move.

----------


## Inspectre

With only the derro leader and his pet left to confront them, the party begins to falter in the wake of the cytillipede's devastating blast of fire.

Aliani staggers over to the wall and collapses against it in a sitting position, weakly slapping at the flames still in existence on his pant leg while struggling to remain conscious.
He fiddles with his brooch, releasing a wave of healing energy over almost everyone present and unblurring his own vision somewhat.

Jakkin and Tallox both engage the derro leader but the combination of the Eye's unsettling presence, the magical armor (i.e. Mage Armor) the derro has enchanted himself with, and his seemingly prescient ability to twist and dodge out of the path of their blows leave them both frustrated.

Atavian is similarly frustrated by the failure of his magic to breach the skin of either the cytillpede or the derro, as demonstrated when his latest bolt of lightning splashes harmlessly over Odium's carapace.

Silas manages to reach the top of the steps, and whether it's seeing daylight again, leaving the disturbing basement, or simply Vreeg's spell ending its duration, he suddenly feels much better and can think clearly again (he will be Shaken again when/if he re-enters the basement so long as the Eye is still present and visible.)

Dalen moves down into the basement proper off the stairs now, discretely readying his wand of magic missile in an attempt to catch Vreeg unawares and interrupt his next spell.

Gavin sees nothing, his mind still awash in the multi-hued rainbow of Vreeg's last spell.  The rainbow of colors across his vision triggers a similar memory, which plays through his mind as he stands there still reeling from the after-effects of Vreeg's magic.

_There was something about the light metal shield that Gavin has just purchased that bothered him.  Although the workmanship had been exquisite, the emblem painted on the face of the shield - two pseudodragons coiled about a rapier on a field of vert - didn't fit with the rest of the design.  A closer examination had confirmed that the design didn't fit indeed, and had been painted over another, older emblem.  With great care Gavin had scraped and peeled away the paint of the first image, destroying it but allowing the shield's original design to be seen - a breathtaking depiction of Shelyn's rainbow-tailed songbird.  From there, it had been a given who he was going to give the shield to - although, admittedly, at the time he hadn't fully thought through the implications of giving such an item decorated with the symbol of the Goddess of Love to the Noblewoman, he was focused entirely on the prank-like nature of gifting an object of Shelyn to the Asmodeus-worshiping Chelish noblewoman.  But it wasn't irritation or disgust that flickered across the Noblewoman's face when Gavin finally presented the shield to her . . . it was regret?

"Thank you, Mr. Dimir, I appreciate the thought . . . I appreciate the thought."

The Noblewoman replied, before accepting the shield, taking one last long thoughtful look at the rainbow-tailed songbird before storing the shield for later-use._

Clenching one hand into a fist, Vreeg points the skewered Eye at Tallox, and then while chattering in his native language brings his fist down through the air as if smashing the beyonder like a bug.  Obeying the clear command from its master, the giant bug turns and lunges at Tallox, putting its full weight behind the blow as it seeks to clamp its mandibles around the beyonder's neck.  The blow tears the beyonder's head off, causing his summoned form to immediately vaporize into fading motes of magical energy, but despite a moment of concern Atavian still feels Tallox's presence through their mystical bond, as well as an _Ouch . . . well, that hurt_.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Power Attacks Tallox (-3 To-hit, +9 Damage)
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*29*]
Damage: (2d6+19)[*26*]
Hit: Tallox is set on-fire (again, but since it doesn't stack he doesn't need to worry about this bit)
Swift Action: Activate Molten Core, increasing Fire damage to 1d6 again (standing next to or attacking with natural attacks causes this damage)

Takes 4 Acid damage from a workbench explosion.



His bravery fading despite his mounting success, the derro leader tucks the skewered eye into the rope belt holding his robe to his body, and then turns and scrambles up the crude earthen barricade blocking him from the hole, doing his best to avoid Jakkin's blows as he scales the surface.  He only gets partway up before the earthen surface crumbles beneath his weight, sending him sliding back down to the ground.  The derro leader growls and turns to face the halfling warrior who had just elbowed him in the kidneys.

"Very well.  You insist on being a barricade to Vreeg, and so Vreeg shall have to go through you instead.  But your life is connected to the playwright, yes?  Are you sure that you are prepared for him to give his life for yours?  Either stand aside, or he will most assuredly die."

As if to punctuate the statement, the massive cytillipede turns its head back towards the halfling, giving a shrieking roar as the crystals on its back begin to flare to life again.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Move Action: Stow the Eye into his belt
Standard Action: Attempt to climb the wall, provoking an AoO from Jakkin.  Gets a "4", fails.  Since he's effectively falling only a foot or so off the 3-foot high wall, Vreeg remains standing and takes no fall damage.

Standard: If Tallox is still standing, Vreeg will defensively cast a spell in an attempt to eliminate that threat to his life.  Otherwise, he'll stand back up whether that's at the bottom of the pit or in his current square if 
Concentration: (1d20+13)[*23*] vs. DC 17
Magic Missile: (3d4+3)[*12*]

Move: Vreeg will attempt to scale the low earthen wall off to his west in order to reach the hole.  Scaling the wall requires a DC 5 Climb check, and will provoke an AoO from Jakkin, who gets to apply sneak attack damage if he hits, as he will be attacking Vreeg's flat-footed AC while he is climbing (stupid Climb checks denying Dex bonus).  Regardless of the damage, Vreeg only needs to make another DC 5 Climb check to remain climbing and get up over the slope.  He will then immediately dive down into the hole on the other side - assuming he makes those two Climb checks.  Since he is deliberately jumping down, he gets an Acrobatics check to try and negate the damage entirely, otherwise it's non-lethal for this 10' drop.

Climb - (1d20)[*4*] vs. DC 5
Damaged Climb - (1d20)[*13*] vs. DC 5

Acrobatics - (1d20+4)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


-Good Guys-
Aliani: 15 Damage, Prone
Dalen:
Gavin: 21 Damage, Hasted (1/4 Rounds Left), BLINDED & STUNNED (3/4 ROUNDS)
Silas: Hasted (1/4 Rounds Left)
Jakkin: Hasted (1/4 Rounds Left)
Tallox: DEAD
Atavian:


-Bad Guys-
Odium: 27 Damage, Molten Core 1d6 
Vreeg: 39 Damage
Derro 1: DEAD
Shudder: DEAD
Derro 2: DEAD
Derro 3: DEAD



Battle Map

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani twitched a bit as Vreeg pointed out the obvious.  The actor let out a silent prayer, and one more wave of healing energy filled the room.  It wouldn't be nearly enough.

He spat out a gob of something red and disgusting as he staggered to his feet braced against the wall, and looked up across the room at his colleagues.  "He's right, you know."  It was a sad, apologetic phrase.  "My life for yours, Jakkin, I would give it.  But I fear that it would be my life for nothing.  If you _know_ you can finish it, quickly... otherwise, let him go.  

Let him go."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard: Channel energy to heal for 5 more HP, I'm now at 13 HP
Move: stand up
Free: beg for mercy.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas grimaced at the embarrassment he just endured as he reached for the exit. If he had the talent to turn back time even once, he'd probably have done it then.

"Right, now you've done it!"

Summoning his infernal fury and perhaps his fated role in this encounter, Silas let a shiver of fear run over his spine as he easily bound down the stairwell. Thanking Dalen for the delay in passing, he gripped his sword as steady as he could with that eye in view once more. Though he did not witness the felling of Tallox, Silas felt the wave of energy roll over him along his path around the cytillipede. It was at the end of this that Silas faced Vreeg once more. Once more he had a chance to strike at the shin-kicking sinner. The tiefling raised his blade, a fiery glint in his eyes as if to bring forth hellfire upon the derro. However, as he prepared his attack, Silas laid out a dirty tactic. A too-viscous projectile of saliva and (hopefully) mucus launched from Silas' mouth. Its' target was not only Vreeg's eyes, but also his pride.

Somehow he did not give time to watch the impact as he turned to Aliani with great concern.

"Get up the stairs, Al!"

Turning back to face the derro, he flinched at the clearly untouched eyes. He almost choked on whatever ammo he had left.

"W-w-well, no reason to continue this, I think! What say ye? A gladful ceasefire, eh?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Acrobatic harrow point to full-speed down the stairwell to Vreeg. (20ft + haste + speed harrow)

Dirty trick (blind Vreeg): Improved dirty trick + flanking - shaken

(1d20+9)[*10*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian feels the connection with Tallox jolt, but Atavian allows the beast to sever the beyonder's head.  With a grimace he thinks, _Ehhhh, he'll be fine... pretty pissed about that though..._  With the link severed, he opens a new link, manifesting a fiendish eagle into the world.  "Kill that thing," he commands the lone bird.  "No mercy, no quarter," the halfling adds in anger.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Atavian: Summon Monster II for 1d3 eagles [1], put eagle at D3.  Atavian move to A4.

Eagle L Claw: Attack: (1d20+5)[*10*] Damage: (1d4)[*1*] (Damage if hits (1d6-5)[*-3*])
Eagle R Claw: Attack: (1d20+5)[*17*] Damage: (1d4)[*2*] (Damage if hits (1d6-5)[*0*])
Eagle Bite: Attack: (1d20+5)[*12*] Damage: (1d4)[*1*] (Damage if hits (1d6-5)[*1*])

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show

*Atavian Goodbarrel*
M TN Halfling Summoner, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*4/7 remaining Dam: 1d6-1+lvl/2, touch Electricity Ray*  +6 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Sickle*  +2 (1d4-2, x2)
*  Chain Shirt +1* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 19
*Spells Remaining* 2nd 0/2, 1st 1/4
Summon Monster II (6/7 remaining)
*Condition* 

*Spoiler: Eagle*
Show


*HP* 5/5, *Speed* 80 (fly)
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 11, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* -1,
*Condition*

----------


## Captain Jak

The obvious pain the sorcerer is in from Jakkins admittedly underhanded blow inspires far more confidence in the Halfling than would otherwise be expected; despite mounting evidence to the contrary, they _are_ susceptible to his efforts!

The bitter ultimatum delivered is certainly ominous for their side, however Jakkin isnt ready to slink away with his tail between his legs just yet. While hes a devotee of kicks, punches, and elbows by inclination, that doesnt mean he doesnt have more tricks up his sleeve.  Taking a breath, he recalls other lessons learned at the hands of a more experienced fighter, and when Silas provides a crucial moment of distraction he acts.

*"Yon buggie is going to eat me, is that it?"* he declares, and writhes like an eel.  While they are about of a height the blue-skinned fiend is about twice the mass of the Halfling; this seems to matter little as he gets the sorcerer into an uncomfortable-looking wrestling hold.

*"If buggie is gonna eat me, hes gonna eat you too!  Call it off, or I break your stinkin neck,"* he snarls.  Trusting to the creatures good graces doesnt strike him as a safe plan; this gives them far more leverage.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to use Martial Flexibility: Agile Maneuvers.  Grapple attempt vs Vreeg: *24]*  Prompts an AoO from Vreeg.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen keeps his wand pointed at Vreeg, waiting patiently in his vantage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Maintain same readied action as last round; if Vreeg attempts to move or cast a spell, MM him

----------


## Inspectre

With the party's morale wavering, Jakking resorts to desperate measures by grappling the derro leader and issuing a threat of his own.
The derro leader's only response is to grunt and raise a hand, a dark energy forming into being around it like an ethereal coating of slime a moment before Vreeg attempts to grab hold of Jakkin's leg.
This does not appear to be a spell - Vreeg speaks no words of arcana power to activate it, and while Dalen does not recognize the magic, he sees it as a similar sot of technique as his own Beguiling Touch.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Standard:  Activate Grave Touch and attempt to touch Jakkin (-2 for being in a grapple already applied).
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*23*] vs. Jakkin's Touch AC of 14 (due to -4 Dexterity for also being grappled)
Hit: Jakkin is Frightened for 1 round because he is already Shaken, and is lower level than Vreeg's wizard levels.



The spell winks out of existence at the last possible second, prompting a curse from Vreeg a moment before Odium drops the hammer on Jakkin, setting the halfling on fire.


*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Inflicts (1d6)[*1*] Fire damage to Jakkin, Gavin, and the eagle automatically for ending their turns adjacent.

Standard Action - Power Attack vs. Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*31*]
Damage: (2d6+19)[*28*]
Hit: Set On-Fire

Swift Action: Activate Molten Core, increasing damage for natural attacks and ending turn adjacent to 2d6.  This also deals 3 irresistible Fire damage to Odium.



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


-Good Guys-
Aliani: 24 Damage
Dalen:
Gavin: 17 Damage, BLINDED & STUNNED (2/4 ROUNDS)
Silas: 
Jakkin: 14 Damage, ON-FIRE, Grappled
Tallox: DEAD
Atavian:
Eagle 1: 

-Bad Guys-
Odium: 30 Damage, Molten Core 2d6
Vreeg: 39 Damage, Grappled
Derro 1: DEAD
Shudder: DEAD
Derro 2: DEAD
Derro 3: DEAD



Battle Map

----------


## SanguinePenguin

_Curses, I only got one!_  Forming a different link, he pulls  three fiendish eagles from the aether into the world.  The existing eagle vanishes in a puff of smoke.  "Kill that thing," he commands the birds.  All three lash out with beak and talons at the Cytillipede with a flurry of feathers.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Atavian: Summon Monster II for 1d3 eagles [3], put eagles at E4, D2, G2.  Atavian move to A4.

Eagle 0 flails ineffectually before ceasing to exist.

Eagle 1 L Claw: Attack: (1d20+5)[*21*] Damage: (1d4)[*3*] (Damage if hits (2d6-5)[*1*])
Eagle 1 R Claw: Attack: (1d20+5)[*19*] Damage: (1d4)[*1*] (Damage if hits (2d6-5)[*3*])
Eagle 1 Bite:Attack: (1d20+5)[*24*] Damage: (1d4)[*3*] (Damage if hits (2d6-5)[*2*])

Eagle 2 L Claw: Attack: (1d20+5)[*16*] Damage: (1d4)[*2*] (Damage if hits (2d6-5)[*3*])
Eagle 2 R Claw: Attack: (1d20+5)[*13*] Damage: (1d4)[*1*] (Damage if hits (2d6-5)[*1*])
Eagle 2 Bite:Attack: (1d20+5)[*7*] Damage: (1d4)[*3*] (Damage if hits (2d6-5)[*6*])

Eagle 3 L Claw: Attack: (1d20+5)[*22*] Damage: (1d4)[*2*] (Damage if hits (2d6-5)[*0*])
Eagle 3 R Claw: Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*] Damage: (1d4)[*3*]*+1=5* if *18* hits (Damage if hits (2d6-5)[*4*])
Eagle 3 Bite:Attack: (1d20+5)[*6*] Damage: (1d4)[*2*] (Damage if hits (2d6-5)[*5*])


*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show

*Atavian Goodbarrel*
M TN Halfling Summoner, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*4/7 remaining Dam: 1d6-1+lvl/2, touch Electricity Ray*  +6 (1d6+1, x2)
*  Sickle*  +2 (1d4-2, x2)
*  Chain Shirt +1* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 19
*Spells Remaining* 2nd 0/2, 1st 1/4
Summon Monster II (5/7 remaining)
*Condition* 

*Spoiler: Eagles* 
Show


1 (F6) *HP* 5/5, *Speed* 80 (fly)
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 11, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* -1,
*Condition*

2 (G6): *HP* 5/5, *Speed* 80 (fly)
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 11, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* -1,
*Condition*

3 (F3): *HP* 5/5, *Speed* 80 (fly)
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 11, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* -1,
*Condition*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Witnessing Jakkin's unrelenting methods, Silas gathered his courage to strike at the derro. It was a hard sell with the burning behemoth between them and safety. However, with limited options before him, the dandy had little interest in watching anyone martyr themselves. He thought he could end it right there.

"Sorry, Al! negotiations are failing!"

With his last word, Silas swung his sword at the disadvantaged derro before looking back at the bruised human hybrid.

"Exit the stage!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Falchion attack on Vreeg: [/roll]1d20+9[/roll]
Damage: (2d4+4)[*11*]

Just in case it's a crit: [/roll]1d20+9[/roll]
Damage: (2d4)[*7*]

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin is hard-headed and stubborn, but with the failure of his last, desperate gambit even he can see where this path leads.  He abruptly releases his hold on his opponent and steps back, falling into a wary stance; few things are as difficult to get a hold of as a Halfling who wishes otherwise. 

*"None win at this rate; you and your bug go down your hole, we go up ours, we settle this when next we meet, aye?"* Discretion and negotiation arent particularly in his usual toolset, butwell, this is hardly the usual situation, now is it?




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to use Martial Flexibility: Cautious Fighter. Total Defense (total AC increase: +6).

----------


## Inspectre

Vreeg stares at Jakkin for several long moments, twisting his head back and forth at odd angles without saying anything.  It seems that the derro leader was merely sizing the halfling up as to whether the offer was genuine as after the pause the derro leader snaps, "Agreed!"

The moment of peace is broken by an angry trill from Odium, as Atavian's newly summoned eagles dive bomb off the cytillipede's carapace, inflicting several new minor wounds, each one erupting in sparks and flicks of flame as the alchemist fire-like substance that seemed to serve as its blood made contact with the air.  The trills increase in urgency again a moment later, in the repeat warning of what happened the last time just before the cytillipede belched a geyser of flame.  Vreeg seems to sigh, tiredly waving in the general direction of Atavian and Dalen and saying something in the derro tongue before addressing the two of them.

"Call off your own pets and step back, Atavian.  You won't like standing there in a moment." 

No sooner has the halfling summoner move aside than Odium unleashes another gout of flame, turning the several bodies at the base of the stairs to ash and igniting the remaining two alchemy workbenches.  This in turn causes Dalen to have to beat a hasty retreat as the workbench he had been using for cover a moment ago became a danger to him, and Atavian had to quickly move out of the way again.  Seemingly satisfied with this, Vreeg limps his way up to the top of the earthen ramp, and then pauses at the edge of the hole to regard Gavin, who is still reeling from his earlier spell.  Making a show of holding his hands out and up to be plainly visible (presumably to show that he was not casting another spell), the derro leans in and whispers something into the hellknight armiger's ear.

(Jakkin and Silas, Perception DC 15 to listen in, Everyone else Perception DC 18 as you are further away than they are.)

*Spoiler: Gavin*
Show


"Out of all these fools, I pity your fate the most."



The derro then sweeps his gaze across the rest of the group, pausing briefly to lock eyes with Dalen before spitting a bloody wad of phlegm onto the mound of dirt at his feet.

"We will meet again."

The derro leader then slides down into the pit left by his pet, calling out a moment later, "Come, Odium!".
The cytillipede obeys, the intense heat it had been generating slowly fading as the creature seems to calm itself now that its master is no longer threatened, and turns and climbs down the hole after Vreeg.  A few moments after that, and silence reigns in the utterly destroyed workshop as the derro leader has made good on his escape.  Gavin finally snaps out of his magically-induced daze as well, just in time to miss Vreeg's exit, although his words still ring in his ears.

From the top of the stairs, Rhev's voice calls out.

"Hello?  Is everyone alright down there?  Gods, what happened here!?"

The detective exclaims, just now catching sight of the stairway still carpeted in bodies.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian scowls throughout the entire truce.  The grimace worsens when the derro and cytillipede finally make their escape.  His three eagles flap idly about the room when Rhev enters.  Still scowling, Atavian replies first, "what happened?  It was a draw, I suppose.  This macrabre carpet is the charred remains of the Ironworks Hammers.  Well, might as well look for some more clues..."  The halfling looks around for any documents, ledgers, or clues about Lamm's operations or anything else of note.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"A draw?  No, no, you've got it all wrong.  It was a *victory*" Aliani shouted, after checking briefly to make sure Gavin knew where he was, and balefully eyeing his charred and blood soaked clothing.  "A _magnificent_ victory, perhaps not as complete as you might have liked, but a victory nonetheless.  We're all still alive, for one, unlike these poor sods.  That counts for quite a lot.  Don't ever forget that."

He poked his head around the corner of the stairs, looking quite a lot the worse for wear.  "And there's evidence, of a sort.  Those gentlemen on the stairs were quite dead before we got here, likely killed by the, er, blue things, whatever they were.  But I think you'll find, sir Rhev, that there's one laying behind the counter that looked like he took a simple knock on the head.  Might be able to bring him around and have a chat with him.  So there's that.  And we saw ample evidence of a Shudder den, though as it happens the stuff turns out to be quite volatile and flammable, so it's a bit of a mess down here at the moment..."

"Were you _aware_ that there were people with ten foot long fire breathing centipedes as pets involved in this, this, whatever it is?" he asked as he stared up at Rhev, his tone turning severe. "Because that would have been a nice thing to mention.  We might have been better prepared.  I hadn't realized we were to be your sacrificial lambs.  If they hadn't fought as brilliantly as they did, it would have been a lot worse."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian gives an impassive flat glare at Aliani during his rant.  Once he finishes, the halfling pedantically informs him, "the blue guys were all derro.  From what I've heard, the best of them are mad as hatters raised in a sanitarium.  The centipede was actually a cytillipede - although infused with shudder somehow...  I... don't think the dragon's breath comes standard on them."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Derro! Yes, yes, that's the... I knew I'd heard that name before.  Strange, I pictured them shorter somehow.  And yes, you're quite right... ten foot tall Cytillipede.  With fire breathing that doesn't come standard.  I stand corrected.  You had no idea about those, right?"  He sounded completely sincere.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen folds his arms as he backs up against the wall, the sting of defeat not helped in the slightest by Aliani's warped re-contextualization of the outcome. The feeling of powerlessness nagged at him, like an imp riding on his back tugging at his hair. A small bird flits over Rhev's head and lands on its master's shoulders, and the two silently set about searching over the room, looking for any undamaged equipment that was missed in Vreeg's hasty retreat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dalen and Rhetoric will take 20 on perception to search the room.

Rhetoric has +12 perception, so on a take 20 will get a result of +32

Dalen will cast Detect Magic as part of his search; he has +5 perception, for a result of +25 on a take 20

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin spits out a wad of bloody phlegm, grimacing at the sight. 

*"Well, we sure as the nine planes of hell werent expecting that,"* he observes, perhaps a bit of an understatement.  Scorched, bloody, battered, and in pain, he nonetheless seems undiminished.

*"Any scrap with a giant, mutated, fire-breathing monster you can walk away from is a win in my books, specially if the bugger comes at you outta nowhere like that."*  With that, he philosophically shrugs off the lack of decisive finish to that battle; the next time they go up against these punks, theyll know what to expect and be ready for it.

Plus, not a total loss.

*"And look!  We just made sure that how much of that Shudder ßhise wont ever see the streets?  Or more ever be made here?  Im satisfied,"* the Halfling declares, baring his teeth in a bloody grin.

He stays in the basement, not so much to search for anything himself but rather to keep the light source for those who do, and to exert his efforts in making sure the incidental fires dont spread to become a threat to the city.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

_And stay out!_

Silas couldn't muster the courage to say it, but he waggled his sabre at Vreeg and his pet as they disappeared into the dirt before sheathing the blade. It was a quiet consolation for their stalwart efforts. As he gathered his thrown weapons, the tiefling spit a slew of curses under his breath. A layman might've been concerned he was casting a spell just by the colour of the words he used.

As Rhev called down and the others conversed, Silas patted the dirt from his vestments. He considered the last words Vreeg spoke to Gavin, his eyes lingering on the derring-do bastard. Not that they knew each other, but Silas was ever the more curious of the three new faces added to memory. Averting his gaze as it became obvious, Silas changed his focus to the scorched threads of his clothes. There were hardly any and nigh imperceptible thanks to his quick actions. However, he still needed to remove them. Focusing his energy, his placed his hands on the fabrics. To any knowledgeable onlooker it appeared that Silas was casting a spell to mend his frayed textiles. His voice became whispered and breathy. Auran words came out in the form of a quiet hum. However, he stopped after only a few moments. No aura of magic had appeared around him in that time.

_Why is it not working? Ah, never mind. There are people to heal._

Shaking his head, the tiefling walked over to Aliani while entering the conversation's foyer.

"What's this now? Derro? Of all things to exist, they are certainly an oddity of mal-intent. Now stand still, dear..."

Silas hovered over the actor as his fingers wriggled with magical energy. A celestial hymn was softly sang to Aliani as if he were a child being tucked into bed - albeit quickly. Pressing his hands onto Aliani's back, the performer felt a brief reprieve from his pain, but then... nothing. No wounds healed, no pain fully receded. Silas' efforts were no better than a mother's kiss.

The tiefling stepped back wearing a face of concern. His hands held in front of him, he clenched them as if to squeeze magic from his palms. It was only then that he remembered... he never had magic. Well, not beyond his abilities as a rakshasa-spawn. Not one to embarrass himself further, he decided to ignore the last few seconds of his life - to treat them as if they never happened. He hoped everyone was too busy digging around to notice.

"Never mind that. Here, we wouldn't want you to develop any scars, would we?"

Grabbing a potion from his bandolier, Silas handed it to Aliani to mend his less grievous wounds.

"I suppose we should consider a wand, aye gents? Rhev _darlingt_, is that in the budget? A few less bodies for the morgue, eh?"

The dandy gave a quick scan of the basement noting the charred remains strewn about. He whispered a jest to those in the basement that might hear him.

"More or less, who's to say?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

P-P-Piccadilly Pineapple here with the latest Silas news! Hold that dial because I've got a breaking story I _know_ you'll want to hear! Just moments ago, Silas Rata'da, _infamous slut about town_, just tried casting *magic*! This temporary lapse was slated as a blow to the head by a _GIANT FLAMING CENTIPEDE_ - I've just been told it's a cytillipede - and I've been informed it never happened. Well, he's still inside the building, but as we all know: the only magic Silas has is in his ****.  . . . What? Cancelled?! What do you mean I can't say ****?! It's my show! Get-MMFF!

*sounds of struggle fade into an echo*

Hello. We apologize for the *technical difficulties*. And now: *the weather*.

_**** - previous character sheet._

----------


## Stelio Kontos

The playwright leaned back into the hands.  Magic or not, he was sore as hell, and any port in a storm right?  He was pretty sure he heard his spine audibly 'clack' into a different (probably better?) position, and his involuntary grimace -- followed by a sigh -- confirmed it.  

"No, Silas, you keep that for yourself.  I'll be fine, so long as we don't run into any trouble on the way home.  You'll need that for some time when I'm not around anymore.  But thank you."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas tucked the vial back into his belt.

"'Anymore'? Well, don't think you've time to retire just yet. It'd break at least a few hearts, not including my own."

It was at this point that Silas tested the penetrability of the door nearby - mostly by way of the push/pull method that only a few (million) could boast to have mastered.

"Gents, I do believe the door is stuck."

----------


## Inspectre

"Yes, because I totally expected Lamm to be allied with a band of creatures that don't exist, and a fire breathing . . . Cy . . . Cytill . . . what did you say it was again?"

Rhev remarked in a distracted tone, looking around the destroyed basement with an intense frown on his face.  Finally the detective sighs.

"Oh, Kroft isn't going to like this.  I don't doubt that it was a hard-fought battle given the state of the room here, but managing to preserve more evidence than a scattering of ashes would have been helpful for the follow-up investigation.  And in convicting the unconscious gentleman upstairs, although since I found this under the counter upstairs getting him a nice new home in Longacre shouldn't be any problem."

Rhev produces a small wooden case from his jacket, flicking it open with his thumb to reveal several vials of Shiver nestled into the padded interior . . . along with a pair of by-now familiar orange vials of Shudder.  The detective looks around at the destroyed basement for a moment longer and then shrugs.

"Well, nothing for it now.  I'm glad to have brought you all along rather than a squad of city guardsmen - no doubt they would have been slaughtered to the man by what was lurking down here, much like these fellows decorating the stairs.  This is the sort of thing that the Hellknights are supposed to be here to deal with, but since in her infinite wisdom the queen sent them all away, we will simply have to make do without them.  I'll have a unit of guardsmen come here to do some cleaning up after I've got our unconscious friend upstairs and the one outside back to Citadel Volyshenek for questioning.  Maybe one of them will know something more that we can act on.  Even if they don't, we have certainly struck a serious blow against Lamm's Shudder operation today, and I still have a few other leads from his ledger that I can pull on.  I'm sure Kroft will want a full accounting of today's events from you as well.  You can either come back with me and explain what happened now, or wait for her summons in a day or two after I make my own report.  I'm sure she will be unhappy about the lab being totally destroyed, but then Kroft is always unhappy about something - pay her no mind.  As Mr. Rose mentioned, survival is a victory in-and-of itself.  But if Lamm has minions that are capable of something like this, then his threat to the city might be more credible than I first thought . . . derro, eh?  Who would have thought."

Rhev mutters to himself as he turns and ascends back out of the basement, apparently satisfied that all of you are alright and there is nothing further to find downstairs.  Given the near-total destruction of the basement and the ashes and scorched bones are all that remain of the derro, that assessment is probably the correct one.  Short of diving down into the hole in the floor after Vreeg, who almost certainly is far away from here by now, there was nothing else to see here.  But that image of the skewered, bleeding eye that the derro leader carried away with him lingers in your minds, refusing to be banished.  Whatever that thing was, it had been important enough for Vreeg to risk his life to keep possession of, and now he and it were still at-large somewhere beneath the city.  This was far from over, but for now it seemed the only thing you could do was rest and recover your strength for the next challenge.  It wouldn't be long before arriving, as when Dalen returns back to his shop later that day he finds not one, but _two_ messages waiting for him.

One is a calling card featuring the silhouette of a spider wearing a crown on one side, and the other side blank save for a brief note.

_The King of Spiders would like to meet at your earliest convenience to discuss a joint business venture in lamm-skewers.  Please present this card to the safety advisors at Eel's End for an audience._

The other is a scrap of paper that looks like it was torn from a larger sheet, which Greg confirms was torn from the shop's ledger book by a woman who looked suspiciously like Sabrina Merrin in a hood, who hastily scrawled the note before running out of the shop.  That note simply read.

_We need to talk.  Palace.  NOW._

(OOC:  So!  We're now in a tiny bit of downtime which should last basically the rest of the day.  Everyone is free to do whatever they wish if they have personal matters to attend to, and the next three bits of plot hook are essentially listed below.  The party can all go together to investigate these plot hooks, or you can split up into smaller groups to tackle them all at once.)

Go report to Kroft about what happened at the Shudder LabGo talk to the King of Spiders about a potential business opportunityGo see what Sabrina wants

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Who indeed!"

Silas clumsily stepped over the scorched remains and fresh bodies as he made his way up the stairs to Rhev.

"It'd be best if I - or we - briefed Ms. Kroft on the situation with haste. We wouldn't want her to wait on us unnecessarily, aye?"

The dandy tiger sought a mirror to check his features. As he twirled one set of whiskers, he inquired to the party on how he looked.

"Darlings, am I not _too_ presentable? Ne'er a scratch thanks to you lot. Perhaps an injury or two might help convince our dear field marshal the gravity of our combat. Jakkin, you wouldn't fancy a go at my cheek, aye? Nothing deadly mind you. I would like keep use of my jaw for supper."

He winked at Rhev knowing full-well that the guardsman might be confused by this request.

"That derro had me running up and down, dear. Frightful magician, he was. No time for bluff chested injuries like our Jakkin or Aliani - and that thing Atavian ordered about... whatever it was."

Silas shrugged at Atavian with tightened lips and raised brow as he was unsure of what name to give the summoner's familiar.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian ignores the antics from both Silas and Aliani that are tangential to his own goals.  "Tallox is his name.  I'll join you to go speak with Kroft.  Come along my fine feathered friends," he motions for the three eagles to follow after him.  On his way up the stairs he mutters to himself, "Gods, Tallox is going to be pissed...  he _hates_ getting decapitated."

----------


## Captain Jak

Still showing the signs of a fairly thorough beating, Jakkin grins wryly up at Silas.

*"Don't think I won't scale your fuzzy arse for the privilege of popping you one in the kisser,"* he replies dryly. Those..._Derrro_ had been frustratingly tough opponents, shrugging off blows that should have broken bones or crushed flesh  and not much bigger than he was, those bastards!  His injuries ached, the burns fitfully feeling as if the flames still licked at them, but he knows that the matter would be taken care of soon enough.

It's good to have friends and allies of exceptional means.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas purred at Jakkin.

"Ooo-hoo-hoo, you won't sweet talk _your_ way into a discount. I _do_ know of a viscount that might - Ah, no, he died years ago. Right. Lovely wife. Both very... eccentric."

He continued to mumble on about the deceased viscount's wife as he tried to recall the last time he'd seen her while perhaps pouting at the thought of another lost client. For a while longer he circled the room as if cursing the sky.

"Must be sixty-and-some by now. Gods, she dropped me. I've been kicked! Well, she only joined in the one time."

----------


## Darvin

As the others chat, Dalen opens his notebook and makes a quick but detailed sketch of the eye from memory. Upon finishing he turns to address Rhev, "I would be happy to provide a full report to Ms Kroft of what transpired here. With that said, we did not come away completely empty-handed," he flips around his notebook, "We all caught a glimpse of this magical focus, and from the way the Derro leader treated it I suspect it's something he needs as part of this ongoing operation,"

Dalen slams shut the book and stows it safely, "I believe you're likely familiar with the old diviner's adage: if I've seen it before, I can find it again,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dalen will be interested in learning the Locate Object spell at the next opportunity. 560 ft radius and 4 minute duration can sweep _a lot_ of area. It's always possible Vreeg invests in a lead-lined box, or just lives in a _really_ deep hole, but it's worth a shot to track him down. Resist Energy would also be useful, but Aliani can cast that so not a high priority. Next time we fight, Protection from Evil is in the prebuff list.

As an aside, Dalen would have prioritized Sabrina's summon if he'd known about it, but he won't until he returns home after reporting to Kroft.

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin lunged forward as the effect of the illusion ended, almost catapulting himself into the pit.  Shaking his head in frustration, he knelt at the edge as the others discussed next options.  The armiger knocked a piece of rubble into the pit, trying to get a gauge of how long the fall would be.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Gavin really, really hates the idea of Vreeg getting away, for a few reasons.  He's not going to go blindly jump into a pit, but if it might be reasonable he will likely float the idea to the rest of the group.

Of course, his Perception checks are abominable, so...

Perception - [roll0]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani gripped Gavin by the shoulder as he stared off into the abyss, whispering a single word.  "Patience.  Patience."

Waiting until Rhev had left the room before unleashing one last wave of positive energy, he addressed the group.  "I know, you wanted them utterly vanquished.  It feels like a failure that we did not leave them all in smoldering ash.  But we really did win.  We know more of them than we did yesterday, and of the forces in alignment against us.  We knew nothing of creatures from the underground assisting Lamm in his machinations.  They always knew that there were forces against them here in Korvosa.  We have now seen this Eye, and know a thing or two of its power.  They know nothing of our artifacts, for we have none to offer. We will be better prepared next time.  They were as prepared as they could ever be, laying in wait for us in a battleground of their own choosing, and they could not vanquish us.  Take cheer in that: _this_ was their best, all that they had, with all the advantages, and they could not beat us, not working together as we did.  They retreated, not us.  Their people are dead, not a one of us, and barely a scratch left save for some clothes, and if that's a bother you can leave them with me as I know an excellent tailor.  'City may burn and city may rot', but we shall survive, for that was all that they've got."

"So when you go to sleep tonight, you can do so knowing you did make a difference.  If any of you are lacking a proper place to sleep, my door is always open."

"But yes, let's go and deal with Kroft, much as I'd like to give it a miss.  Nothing like a good second-guessing after being sent to your near-death."

"And Gavin: I hope I speak for us all when I say this: we welcome you, and your skill, with open arms.  We welcome you, your sword and your spirit, _for you_.  But I will ask that you please not invoke the name of your organization when we are acting in these matters.  I have not signed up for membership, nor have I the desire to do so; furthermore, I have a reputation to keep, and I would rather not have it tarnished in such a manner.  If this bothers you, I am more than willing to discuss matters further over a beverage of your choice."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

And one final post-Rhev channel, for 7 more healing, which should provide everyone to full health save for Gavin's being down 3 HP.  Sleep it off bub.

----------


## Inspectre

While the group conversed and debated the merits of going back with Rhev to report to Field Marshall Kroft, Gavin examined the hole that Vreeg's pet entered and exited (along with Vreeg himself) by.  The drop down to the bottom of the tunnel would not be a particular problem - the sides of the hole sloped down at a reasonable angle to a depth of about ten feet.  With a bit of caution over the loose earth forming the sides of the shaft down potentially breaking away at the wrong moment, it would be a relatively simple affair to climb down.

From the bottom of the hole, the tunnel led off to the north, and just within range of the dim illumination provided by the few patches of bio-luminescent fungus remaining and Jakkin's ioun torch, Gavin can see the actual problem - the tunnel has been collapsed.  Not a complete collapse, but enough of a 5' long section or so that excavating it back out would require time and the proper tools without risking a more thorough collapse of the tunnel.  Additionally, given the twisting nature of Korvosa's underground, the tunnel probably only went another 30' beyond the collapse or so to some sewer passage or ancient tunnel, which would connect to five more in an ever expanding maze that would make Vreeg all but impossible to pursue without the proper magical aid.  Much like Gaedren Lamm, the slippery derro was beyond Gavin's reach no matter how galling the thought was.

With minimal evidence to collect from the basement save perhaps a few scattered and scorched fragments, the group and Rhev return to the surface streets of Korvosa, collect the surviving two thugs that serve Gaedren and Devargo respectively, and return to Citadel Volyshenek. 

**************************************************  ******

The group returns to find the city guard headquarters an odd juxtaposition between deserted and a hive of activity.  True, there are fewer guards here than were present at any other time save the night of the riots, but those few guardsmen who are visible are quite visibly busy, as no less than three prison wagons sit waiting in the courtyard of the citadel.  Likewise, three lines of shackled prisoners are being directed one-by-one into their armored interiors by the guardsmen.  A few of the faces in the prisoner lines are recognizable by the group as former city guardsmen themselves  Malder among them.  

At the back of one of the lines is the heavily muscled form of Kynndor Thok, who is in quiet conversation with Nadine Engel.  Sergeant Grau Saldado who seems to be directing this operation drifts over to join them, and after saying something to Nadine gently urges her back away from the massive Shaonti as it becomes the end of each lines turn to begin entering the wagons.  Nadine steps away, and then turns and steps back in for a moment, standing up on her tiptoes to kiss Kynndors forehead.  Kynndor then shuffles forward and disappears into one of the wagons while Grau and Nadine begin to move away before noticing your arrival and turn to meet your group.

Looks like Kroft is finally making good on her promise to clean up the Guard.

Rhev observes, earning a dry chuckle and shrug from Grau.

Well, its a bit less corrupt at least after today.  The Field Marshall finally gave the order to round up all the guardsmen we know of who had connections to Gaedren Lamm, and fired the other half of the guard who would have if he had just asked them!

The sergeant flashes a smile, but it quickly falters as he gets closer and sees the overall condition of the groups clothes.

What happened to all of you?

Lets just say that Gaedren Lamm has more than just a few corrupt guardsmen for friends out there.  Tell you more over a drink tonight at the Bailers Retreat?

Grau is about to reply to Rhevs offer when his eyes drift over to Silas and the guardsman immediately pursues his lips, and then shakes his head.

Afraid not.  Ive got, ahhh . . . paperwork!  Yeah, paperwork up to my neck over here after today, so . . . raincheck?

Rhev shrugs an affirmative and starts moving on towards the Field Marshalls office, but stops with a sigh as Grau holds up a hand, looking at Aliani.

Hey, uh, Mr. Rose  while youre here, do you have a minute to talk?  Ive found out some more information about our, uh, mutual interest that you might find interesting.

*I need a minute of your time as well, Aliani.*

Nadine says quietly, wiping lightly at her eyes.

Graus eyes then drift over the rest of the groups faces, and when they reach Gavins the sergeant freezes, squinting intently for a moment before breaking into a wide grin.

Gavin?  Gavin Dimir!?  Is that you buddy!?  Cmere!

Gavin immediately finds himself under assault from the sergeant, who attempts to wrap the hellknight armiger up in a crushing bear hug, complete with a pummeling on the back with his left hand (Gavin can decide how successful Grau is in accomplishing this.)

Ahaha, where ya been, partner!?  I heard a crazy rumor that you went and joined the Hellknights!

Ser Dimir is currently on loan from them, as a matter of fact.

Rhev remarks off-handedly, and Graus brain clearly overloads as he simply looks Gavin up and down, clearly struggling to rectify Gavins choice of colors in favor of however he once knew the man.  Of course, Rhevs appellation of Ser in this case is in error since Gavin is still only an armiger, a knight-in-training, but it also seems to help Graus brain turn over the information as the sergeant dumbly nods and smiles at his old friend.

Thats . . . uh . . . thats great, Gavin.  Real, um . . . happy . . . for you.

His patience apparently at an end, Rhev starts walking towards the Field Marshalls office within the citadel proper.  As he goes, the detective calls over his shoulder, Feel free to catch up after youre done here, Mr. Rose, Ser Dimir.  Lets not keep the Field Marshall waiting any longer.

(OOC:  Aliani is welcome to stay and talk with Grau & Nadine and join the Kroft conversation afterward, or put off the conversation with them and join the others in talking to Kroft immediately.  Gavin likewise, assuming that he doesnt just sock Grau in the jaw and keep on walking.)

****************************

As the group ascends the final set of stairs to the Field Marshalls office, they catch the tail end of a loud conversation being held within.

  if you decide to reconsider.

That wont be necessary.  Recent experiences have only made it crystal clear how my contributions are valued here.  My resignation is final.  Now if you excuse me, I have an appointment at Arkona Manor in an hour.  Good bye, Field Marshall.

The door to Krofts office swings open a moment later, and Verik Vancasterkin, now clad in a simple tunic and breeches rather than his lieutenants uniform, steps out, nods wordlessly to all of you, and pushes his way through the group before descending the stairs.  In her office, Kroft watches her former lieutenant go with a befuddled expression.  She opens her mouth as if to say something to the departing lieutenant, closes it, opens it again, and then finally sighs and drops a piece of paper onto her desk where it is undoubtedly lost immediately amidst the sea of other papers covering every square inch of her desk.  The Field Marshall looks blankly at your group with bloodshot eyes for a moment, and then motions you inside the office.

So, how did the raid go, detect  *yyyaaaaaaaawwwwnn*.  Oh, pardon me.  Im afraid that the cleric of Abadar is running an hour late for our daily appointment.  I believe that I have some coffee around here . . . somewhere.  Please continue.

While Kroft carefully sifted through piles of paperwork in a vain search for her coffee (assuming that stained cup next to the small messy cot in the back of the office was what she was looking for, she would be searching the desk for that coffee for a good long while), Rhev cleared his throat and shrugged.

Well, Lamms Shudder operation is closed down . . . for the moment at least.  And we have several individuals in custody that I will be questioning for information on Lamms other businesses within the hour.

Kroft stopped her search for the absent coffee and straightened up in her chair as she affixes Rhev with a bloodshot stare.

Rhev, what do you mean for the moment?  Was there something you found there that suggests Lamms Shudder operation is larger than expected?

The detective gives the Field Marshall an unconvincing smile and shrugs.

Well, we believe that some members of Lamms Shudder operation eluded us, and 

What!?

Kroft growls, punching her desk to punctuate the next statement.

Damnit, Rhev!  I told you if we had sent a squad of hand-picked guardsmen along, we could have set up a perimeter, and 

I doubt it would have helped, given they escaped us via an underground tunnel that was created by the giant Cytillipede pet of the ringleader.

WHAT!?

At this point Rhev shrugs and turns to gesture at all of you.

Well, I did not witness this creature personally, so my description of events is likely to be rather sketchy.  Perhaps our plucky band of mercenaries would like to cover the order of events.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Atavian feels no small measure of sympathy for the exhausted Kroft.  He could half-remember her as she was - competent, clever, poised - in a different... life.  She is still those things; she has just beaten by the wight of fatigue daily.  While his relationship with her here - in this life - has been positive, it has not been overwhelmingly so as it had been in that branch.  Moreover, many of his current allies viewed the woman with a measure of disdain, an opinion he could hardly even fathom.  Since his once allies were not around at all, nurturing this relationship, arguably his most positive from that branch, was a priority for the halfling. 

"Field Marshall, at the entry, we encountered the Ironworks Hammers - a gang who had been hired by Bravosi to damage Lamm's operations," as Atavian talks he walks over to where he spied her coffee mug.  "We saw no reason to intervene, initially.  The Hammers were obliterated in moments.  We then entered the basement down a staircase carpeted with with their corpses," he hands her the mug without comment and returns to standing in front of her desk.

"In the basement, we found what was certainly a drug lab.  In addition to one of the Hammers being..." his facial expression and hand motions bely his frustration as he grapples for the right word, "infused with shudder, en-shuddered, turned into one of those magical lunatics.  This was done by four _derro_.  Derro are blue humanoids - about as tall as I am - native to the darklands and very sensitive to sunlight.  The lore says they are for the most part insane, but have moments of ingenuity.  They reportedly capture and experiment on surface dwellers.  The leader of this particular group, Vreeg, had in his possession an eye that had been skewered that... well it was obviously magical and very creepy.  We killed the three derro that were with him, and the enshuddered abomination.  It was not long before his shudder-infused Cytillipede appeared.

"This thing was like an enormous centipede, over 10 feet long, with a heavily armored carapace.  I had read about these creatures once before, but this one seemed different - while my lore may be inaccurate, I suspect the variance was due to the shudder flowing through its system.  It was capable of breathing fire, and radiated a tremendous heat.  The battle was close, and victory was far from certain.  We offered this Vreeg and his pet an opportunity to flee, and they took it.  Had the deal not been struck, I suspect few if any of us would have survived the encounter.  The lab was destroyed though, and their numbers thinned.  A victory, if not total," in the last bit he takes his inspiration from his earlier conversation with Aliani.  Although thinking back on the strange exchange, he can't help but wonder if the man might have some derro ancestry.

----------


## THEChanger

*Outside*

Gavin's whole body stiffened as Grau went in for a hug, and the Armiger stiff armed his former partner to keep from committing to the embrace.  "Not Ser, not yet."  Gavin mumbled, eyes downcast, as competing memories played for him.  One world where Gavin dragged Grau back from the brink of alcoholism, where the two worked closely together, Grau serving as the liaison with the Guard for the strange group of people Gavin had found, Gavin serving as the blade of the Guard where they could not go.  A world where the Guard hadn't abandoned him quite as thoroughly as this one, where Kroft was kind, firm, but stretched far, far too thin, with enemies besetting her on all sides.  Another world, this world, where Gavin languished in Longacre, alone, for a year before seeing anyone.  Grau had been the man to free him in both worlds, but in this world, Grau hadn't been able to stay.  Gavin was once more abandoned, this time to the streets of Korvosa.

Dragging himself back to the present, Gavin stood to attention, meeting Grau's eyes.  "Yes, Sergeant Saldado, I've found my place with the Order of the Nail.  A place I think I can do some good."  The armiger offered the sergeant a hand.  "Thank you, for everything you did.  When things have calmed down, I would very much like if we could catch up.  It's been too long."

*Inside*

For Gavin, moving through the Citadel was a study in looking nowhere in particular.  Not looking down the empty halls, where he had once patrolled.  Not meeting the eyes of Verik Vancasterkin, the prick, and biting down the urge to trip the man on his way down the stairs.  And certainly not looking anywhere near Cressida Kroft, exhausted, distracted, confused Cressida Kroft.  It was bad enough that he had to be here at all.  Better for the others to do the talking.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani looked at the ex-guardsmen and current criminals being sent off with a small, satisfied grin and a "hmmph" of pleasant surprise.  "Any of you gents lose a knife in my house perchance?  Look me up when you're out, I'll give it back to you" he shouted in the general direction of Malder.

The sight of Nadine put and end to his smile and temporary moment of happiness... and then Grau wanted a piece of him too.  He gave a nod to the group and said "Why, uh, why don't you all go ahead and deal with that other business in there... I need a few minutes. At least.  Tell her I said sorry about blowing up the room and if she doesn't like it she can come with us next time."

He led Nadine and Grau away from the group, to wherever an at least mostly private conversation could be had.  Looking mostly at Nadine, trying to judge if she looked well and why the hell she was here in the first place, he said "So... who wants to go first?"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas clicked his tongue as he winked to the sergeant. He trusted Grau wouldn't disappoint his family again. Well, mostly. The tiger-stripe lemon of a father knew too well the eternal maze of addiction.

Once inside Silas was taken aback. Not by one thing or two. The whole room was in disarray. It looked worse than his wildest romp - although it only smelled half as bad. He spent only a few seconds on the room before realigning his focus to the mess at the desk. Not just the paperwork, organized by chaos, but the field marshal herself. Knotty hair that hadn't been properly kept in a week. eyesbags so black one might have assumed they were holes into the void were it not for the red suns lighting them from above. He squinted against the vision of her in an attempt to see the stench she exuded likely having not bathed properly for the past week. Her pale skin looked gaunt and starved from a workaholic's. In many ways she looked like a victim of a coffee from the desert lands that the courtesan had tried once. Very expensive mediocre coffee. Silas eyed her mug as Atavian handed it to her. Beyond the physical, Kroft had a strained aura about her. 

Silas had vague memories of a time when _he_ avoided sleep, and he was an absolute disaster. Kroft had the benefit of restorations, but the magic being used could only put it off for so long. While everyone relayed information to the field marshal, Silas pondered what could be done to help the bull-headed woman. His time in the shackles led his thoughts. There was a drug he took on a regular basis there. Usually it was combined with a slurry of other narcotics, but he felt confident he could make it work alone as long as he had the cooperation of Kroft. His other option was the tea he kept on his person, but to trick her would only prove to antagonize himself to the entire city guard.

"Excuse me, I need a word with Rhev. _It's rather urgent_. Shall we? Excellent summary, Atavian! Good meeting, aye? Aye, indeed!"

Silas didn't wait for a reply as he hustled the guard out of the room to an isolated corner of the building.

"I need you to delay our dear Kroft's daily dose of restoration. Her health is in decline and she is bound to make a terrible mess - _people could bloody die_ - if she continues as she has been. You saw her! _She couldn't even find her bleeding coffee!"_

Silas adjusted his whiskers while flicking his outward agitation away with his tail.

"Sorry for my outburst, dear, but as you well understand it has been a week. she needs to sleep. You and everyone in this building knows she would not take to such a request without addendum. Therefore I will need you to gather support among the men to encourage her to rest her eyes for one hour - only one - _after_ I return with a alchemical solution: midnight milk."

The former addict allowed Rhev to react. He did not break eye contact with the guard. His bluff chest and windowed eyes capitulated his intent to Rhev. Silas was concerned for the woman. He had a great respect for her even if they were at odds some of the time. She was hard working beyond anyone he'd ever met. She reminded him of his wife in a way. Her bullish behaviour. There was however a different motivation between the two. He imagined it was much like an "X" wherein perhaps each woman's soul touched the other. 

He spoke again to calm Rhev. His plan was revealed. What else could he do but continue.

"I assure you it is safe. Well, mostly safe. As long as I am there, she will be unharmed! I promise I would not encourage this as a regular technique. I have enough knowledge of it to administer properly. To describe the effect... it hastens the sleeping process eight-fold. The effect is lessened with each dose, but I will only be giving her one. As long as we have the cleric on hand, we can minimize any chance of addiction. Thankfully, she's a stronger person than most. Now, I will be visiting an old friend in... perhaps it would be best you did not know the details. So long as we can convince Field Marshal Kroft to take a single dose she will be more herself in only an hour. The guard can last an hour without her, no? Again I say she will *not* survive another week if this keeps up. We *must* convince her. Do you trust me?"

Silas did not want to dally, so he attempted to wrap up their conversation quickly - assuming he was not arrested for conspiracy.

He began to leave only to turn around and add another request.

"Ah! Some fresh clothes and linens would be good! Your nose was present in her office, yes?"

The tiefling hastily made his way out the building, waving cheerily to anyone he needed to, letting them know he was just heading out for a quick errand while mumbling something akin to 'in the name of her majesty Queen Ileosa, I dub thee Ser Silas Rata'da, idiot lord of poor ideas'.

----------


## Darvin

"Well, you did see the gaping hole the creature made in the floor," Dalen remarks to Rhev as he describes the Cytillipede, "it's very clear that Lamm has deeper connections than we first suspected, and while I am as disappointed as you that we could not apprehend the ringleader it is fortunate that we were able to ascertain the true extent of this problem without losing any men,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy check to smooth over the reaction to our failure: (1d20+19)[*32*]

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin had another of those strange, dischotic moments; while on one had he _knew_ for a fact that Sergeant Grau had never been other than polite in dealing with him, he also had undeniable memories of the man's laughter and relentless short jokes  'All in good fun, little man!'  that flew in the face of that.  It was the oddest feeling, and it left him subdued and struggling with the concept as they eventually made their way inside to report to the Marshall.

Who, truth be told, was looking even worse than the last time they had seen her, if that could be believed.  The story of the altercation came out, between official investigators and his own companions  his own contribution merely needed to be his torn and bloodied presence, really  but everyone did seem to tiptoe around the dire bear in the room.

*"Begging your pardon, Marshall, not wantin' to stray from the topic here but honestly,"* he shrugged, spreading his hands.  *"You're distracting as hell."*

The Halfling followed up on this decidedly blunt statement.

*"I know ya think you can keep going at this pace, and if you have the support of the clergy you just might be right.  Foolish and not thinking clearly, which is pretty damn apparentbut right."*  Shaking his head, he hopped up on a chair so he could drive a finger into her desktop for emphasis.

*"What you're doin' is flat stupid,"* he says diplomatically.  *"Sure, you can keep going and going and use a blessing of the gods to keep going, but you're not going to be thinkin' straight as if you'd just gotten a damned night's sleep,"* he points out.  *"Think of what y'd do if you saw one of yer men driving himself like this  you'd order his arse to bed and come back when he's not dead on his feet!  An' if yer not careful, that's what yer going to get with this example yer settin',"* he exhorts, his common accent thickening in his intensity.

*"Your people see you pushin' yerself like this, and some soldier is gonna feel like she has to do the same, since yer doin' it.  And she ain't gonna be able to pay a cleric to make it all go away, so she'll just be exhausted and making mistakes,"* he tells her mercilessly.  *"An' worse; by never taking a bleedin' moment off for yerself, you send a message that you can't trust any of them to handle things while ya do something as necessary as sleep.  I'm surprised no one's got their britches in a twist and stormed off."*  He paused a beat, then smirked.

*"Oh.  Right."*  He bared his teeth in a smile, then hopped back down from the chair and gestured for the debrief to continue.  He's said his piece; if she can't respond to simple, diplomatic language, that can't be helped.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy to point out that she can't keep going like this without everything falling apart: *28*

----------


## Inspectre

*Stelio Kontos*

As the three prison wagons, now fully loaded, start to pull away for the trip down to the Longacre Building  and the colorfully named Deaths Head Vault that lies beneath it and serves as Korvosas primary long-term prison  you, Grau, and Nadine walk over to a shaded corner of the courtyard.  At your offer the two exchange an uncertain glance, and as Nadine starts to take a step back Grau motions her forward again with the flash of a smile.

Please, ladies first!

That seems to be all the encouragement the ballerina needs, as she nods at Grau and then turns to face you with a sorrowful smile.

*I just wanted you to know that Beautrice is well on her way to making a full recovery . . . although her face . . . its not looking like that will heal any time soon.  I also wanted to thank you  I dont know what you said to Kynndor, but apparently it convinced him to turn himself in.  Hes already agreed to testify to the guard against the Dusters . . . and against Marlessa, his new lover and the Dusters true leader . . . and the one who . . . hurt Beautrice.  Sergeant Grau is confident that with all of the information Kynndor has already provided, the guard will be able to locate and arrest all of the Dusters membership over the next few days.  So you dont need to worry about us anymore  once Marlessa and all the Dusters are locked up with Kynndor, we wont be in any more danger.  Although I suppose I will need to find some work again soon  prices are still up and now that we will be staying in the city, well have to find another flat to rent.  Maybe in another couple weeks, when all of this madness is just a bad memory, we can get together again for some . . . coffee?  Or I guess tea, in your case.*

Leaning forward  and down a bit, given the statuesque ballerina was nearly a head taller than you  Nadine gives you a quick peck of a kiss on the cheek, and then gives you a genuine smile as she pulls back.

*Until then, Mr. Rose.  And thank you again . . . for everything.*

And with that the ballerina glides off, exiting the citadels courtyard and gradually disappearing into the crowd churning about on the street outside Citadel Volyshenek.  Grau also watches the ballerina depart, and then turns back to you with a bemused smirk.

Well, looks like your luck with the ladies is still holding up, Mr. Rose!  Although I suppose this is just another day in the life of a famous playwright!

The sergeant seems to realize he may be stepping over a familiarity line here, and quickly recovers with only a hint of a stammer as he bites some other comment back.

Uh, anyway  so I discovered a new wrinkle in the Ms. Silverlight case.  The Field Marshall has had us pouring over everything the Guard has on Gaedren Lamm  even old case files from thirty years ago! Uh . . . the records from back then are pretty spotty, especially in regards to Lamm, but I did find an old arrest report for him that had been misfiled.  Turns out the Guard had launched a joint raid with the at-the-time brand new Order of the Nail and picked Lamm up along with several other dissidents.  Theres not a lot of other details in the file  quite a bit was missing  but theres enough there to suggest this was a raid on a full-blown terrorist cell!  Guess Lamms back to his old tricks, eh?

Grau takes a moment to beam at his own little joke, or perhaps in pride at his next bit of sleuthing that he reveals a moment later.

So, thats not much to go on, but I figure if theres paperwork of Gaedrens arrest at the Guard, maybe theres records from his sentencing at Longacre, right?  I have a friend in the clerks office there, and while it cost me a cask of some dwarven swill he likes, it actually paid off.  Same deal as here  misfiled paperwork all over the place  somebody really didnt want this put together later, eh?  But get this  the paperwork over at Longacre was almost complete, after my friend spent the better part of a day tracking down all the pieces scattered about the records office!  And the listed charge for Gaedren Lamm and company was treason, of which he and all the others were found guilty, sentence of death by slow torture.  Im sure youre wondering what the bloody hells Lamms doing still walking around in the land of the living then, but get this  included in the paperwork was a full pardon and commutation of the sentence, signed by the Infernal Queen, Queen Domina herself!  Makes sense now why this was all scattered to the Hells and gone - this would be quite the pretty scandal for the crown if Domina wasnt dead for nearly as long and her son Eodred hadnt just passed away as well.  The arrest and sentencing report were pretty sparse on the names of Lamms associates  guess he was the ringleader even back then  but Queen Dominas pardon listed every name in full.  Theres several names on this list that Ill have to check out further, but one of the other names . . . Mr. Rose . . . one of the other names was Rose Silverlight.  Now, I dont know what that all means yet, but it *does* establish a connection between Ms. Silverlight and Gaedren Lamm.  Maybe he did have her killed after all, or someone else did to silence her about all this!  Now, I havent tracked down Ms. Silverlights whereabouts in the intervening years yet, but my guess is that she left the city for a number of years shortly after being pardoned and released, only to return a short time prior to her murder five years ago.  The timing of it all certainly seems curious to me . . . any ideas about who else I could talk to about this, other than the other people on that pardon?  Do you know anyone else she was close with that might know about this incident or this terrorist cell she and Gaedren Lamm were involved together in?  Im kinda hitting a brick wall again after all this and . . . Mr. Rose?  Mr. Rose . . . can you hear me right now?

(OOC:  Assuming Aliani doesnt need more then ten minutes or so to recover from his revelation, and doesnt have any more than passing commentary back to Nadine/Grau, he can move up to Krofts office and show up at the tail end of her reply at the end of the Everyone Else section below.  You can choose the exact place in Krofts response if youd like.)

*PiccadillyPi*

Rhev studiously follows you out into the corridor outside Krofts office, and when it becomes clear that a quiet _and_ private place is required, he beckons you to follow him.  He leads you down into an isolated room on the ground floor of the citadel that looks suspiciously like an interrogation room, although it is much plainer, spartan, and more vanilla than you imagine the Order of the Nail has in their own Citadel Vraid outside the citys borders.  Nonetheless, Rhev at least seems confident in the rooms ability to keep your conversation confidentially, and so you begin pitching your idea with all the care of coaxing your most recalcitrant client into compliance.  Rhev listens impassively to the beginning of your pitch, nodding along at points but otherwise keeping his face neutral and unreadable to you.  When the subject of midnight milk is brought up the detectives eyes flicker, but he again nods.

I am . . . aware of such drugs.  Also, that they are considered controlled substances, and therefore illegal without an apothecarys signed approval or the appropriate vice tax paid out.  I therefore find it unlikely that you will be able to convince our straight-laced Field Marshall to bend enough to make this one concession to physical realities  I suspect she would rather break.  Which I agree that we cannot allow - at least at this juncture.  Leave the distraction of Krofts pet cleric to me, while you fetch the appropriate . . . accoutrements.  Im not sure how many of the men I will be able to approach on this topic, as its going to be rather . . . delicate . . . but Im sure we all would appreciate the good Field Marshall taking a nap, to say nothing of a bath, sometime this month.  Once my part in this plan is finished, I will await your return just inside of the citadel gates.  We can discuss the particulars of convincing Kroft to actually partake then.

Your conspiracy compact with Rhev sealed with a farewell handshake, you hurry out of the citadel to locate your old source for such supplies within Korvosa.  Its not especially far away, but as it is located above the city streets in the ever-shifting maze of catwalks and tightropes connecting roofs in Midpoint known as the Shingles, it does take you the better part of an hour to navigate your way to his rooftop shop.  Only for your journey to end in disappointment, as you discover only the half-burnt out ruin of a rooftop apartment, with a note carved into the flame-scorched door frame that the business could still be found, only now within the confines of Eels End.  Eels End  Devargo Bravarsis territory.  Was this destruction a move by the crime kingpin at consolidating all of the citys crime as part of his squabble with Lamm?  Or had your own friend been simply yet another unfortunate victim of the riots blind fury, and now had to seek shelter at the one place his business would not be treated with scorn and the harassment of vice taxmen?  Unfortunately, both of those answers  with your promised midnight milk  lay within Eels End.  The only question now was whether you were going to turn back to Citadel Volyshenek and admit defeat for today, or press on alone into the Spiders parlor?

*Everyone Else*

Prior to the meeting with Kroft, Grau briefly frowns in disappointment at Gavins polite refusal to embrace, but forces a smile back onto his face as he takes the armigers hand into his own and gives Gavins arm a quick pump up and down.

Sure, pal!  That sounds great.

************************

Inside Krofts office, the field marshall gives Atavian a quick glance and nod of gratitude as he retrieves her cup of half-dried sludge that was evidentially coffee.  She takes a quick sip of it, wincing a bit as the taste manages to eventually be processed by her dulled taste buds  but then, perhaps that is how she manages to down the foul remnants at the bottom of the cup at all.  She manages a studious, composed expression as she listens to the beginning of Atavians report, but as she takes a second hesitant sip of coffee-sludge the summoner reaches his description of Lamms newest allies.  And *that* revelation leads to Kroft spewing black droplets all over her paperwork desk-covering as she stares at Atavian as if he had just demonstrated the ability to have Talloxs head sprout from his shoulder.

I-impossible!  Derro in Korvosa are a myth!  If they werent just some Shiver-addicts fantasy, then why havent they been reported . . .

Krofts mind finally manages to catch up with her outburst of disbelief, and apparently the order given was shut up, as the Field Marshall simply purses her lips, biting back any further denial as she nods at Atavian.

My apologies.  Please continue Atavian.

Kroft listens quietly to the rest of Atavians descriptions of Vreeg, Vreegs pet, and Vreegs strange skewered eyeball, and the derros obvious connection to Gaedren Lamm.  Although the Field Marshall was ostensibly a politician by necessity if nothing else, either she didnt have a good poker face or exhaustion had sapped that capability as well.  Krofts facial expression flickers from disbelief, to dismay, and finally to despair as Atavian outlines the full strength of Lamms allies.  When Atavian is finished with his report, Field Marshall Kroft is quiet for a long time, clearly working through all the implications as fast as her mind could sluggishly sort through them.  It takes Dalens comment on the groups accomplishment of surviving such a confrontation to stir Kroft out of her reverie.

Yes . . . I had thought Lamm was merely organizing the citys criminal and corrupt elements, but it appears he is gathering the citys supernatural elements as well.  The Guard is not well trained or equipped enough to deal with such threats, which is why we typically turn to the Sable Marines, the Order of the Nail, or adventurers such as yourselves to handle threats to the city beyond the criminal element and occasional otyugh.  But with the Order of the Nail largely unavailable now, and with adventurers such as yourselves barely capable of surviving a confrontation with these . . . derro and cyttil . . . . centipede-things, I am not sure what can be done to stop Lamm.  Nonetheless, I am glad that all of you and Detective Rhev were able to escape unharmed . . . Detective Rhev?

Kroft looks around the room for Rhev, who had stepped out with Silas a few moments before.  She even seems to be considering looking under her desk for Rhev before she stops herself, drains the last dregs from her cup, and sets it aside apparently dismissing the detectives presence here as some sort of hallucination.  The detective goes even further from her mind as she finally notices the earlier coffee splatter across all of her paperwork, and is pre-occupied for several seconds trying desperately  and futilely, given the time elapsed  to blot out the stains on her select pieces of paperwork . . . with other pieces of paperwork.  It takes Jakkin finally speaking up about her conduct to get Krofts attention back on the group again  and it does not take very long at all for her *full* attention to be focused on the halfling during his diatribe.

A look of mounting self-righteous anger builds on Krofts face during the first half of Jakkins argument, and she seems ready to burst in with a rebuttal at several moments  likely starting with a how dare you  but cant quite seem to string the words together fast enough to interrupt him.  Then the topic changes to setting an example for those under her command and what a dangerous example she was setting, and Krofts anger abruptly winks out, replaced with self-conscious guilt.  Again, Kroft turns her attention back to her desk and busies herself with shuffling papers around quietly for a long few moments, but when she speaks up again it is barely above a whisper.

I . . . had not considered that possibility.

Kroft admits, pausing to awkwardly shuffle several papers about her desk again with no particular design save to seemingly keep her hands busy.

I wanted to set an example, yes.  I am the Field Marshall of Korvosa.  When I took command of this office after the disgrace that Field Marshall Jeggare had made of it, I swore that I would set a different example for the Guard and for the city of what the Guard could be.  That I would be better, and work harder, than any Field Marshall of Korvosa since Field Marshall Korvosa himself.  I . . . sacrificed too much, made too many compromises  Here Krofts eyes briefly flick up to Gavins face before returning to her desk, - to allow anything else.  I am willing to give up _everything_, including my own life, for this city and while I had hoped to inspire that same dedication in every member of the Guard under my command I never expected anyone to do something that I was not willing to do myself.

A quiet, bitter laugh slips out of Krofts lips as she finally stops shuffling papers about and looks up at the group, meeting each persons gaze with a bloodshot stare devoid of hope.

That was the naïve dream of a little girl.  The Guard is broken beyond repair, and I suspect if Lamms mythical abominations dont kill us all, then once the Council of Nobles is finally done with its game of selecting this citys new monarch and seneschal, they will get around to asking for my resignation.  And once I am gone, the Council will seek out a more conservative, dependable candidate to ensure that my embarrassment of the office is never repeated again  and that the Guard can quietly slide back down into the muck of corruption so business as usual can resume.

Kroft sweeps her hands out across her desk to encompass the entirety of the paper covering it.

All this paperwork?  This is *all* from today, when I had a sizable portion of the Guard arrested for corruption, connected somehow specifically to Lamms web of corruption, which I only finally had enough proper evidence for thanks to the ledger you recovered  thank you again for that.  Oh yes, and the other half of the paperwork is from the other sizable portion of the Guard that I am dismissing from service today under various suspicions of corruption that I cannot yet prove, but have sufficient evidence for suspension in light of Lamms tendrils slithering ever deeper into this organization.  Combine the casualties from the riots with today, and the Guard is now at less than *half* the strength it had two weeks ago!  But that strength was only an illusion anyway, since apparently the majority of the Guard are too busy lining their own pockets or resigning in conscientious protest to be inspired by the example of their Field Marshall.

Still chugging along on her own exhaustion-fueled rant, Kroft now focuses her eyes solely on Jakkin.

And damn you Jakkin for holding up those few rare souls who do look to me as an example despite all that.  I am _so_ godsdamn *tired* right now, and the only two things keeping me going right now are my desire to be able to still look at myself in the mirror after all this is done and say that I gave everything I had for Korvosa, and that somewhere, maybe, there were still a few members of the Korvosan Guard who I could inspire.  And you just took that away from me because youre right.  Instead of inspiring them to give Korvosa the best of themselves I am probably inspiring them to push until they make a mistake that gets either themselves or others killed.

Kroft drops her gaze away and lowers her head onto her hands, now propped up on the desk by her elbows.  She keeps her head like that, slowly grinding the heels of each hand into her eyes as she quietly admits defeat, all bitterness and anger now finally vented away, leaving only exhaustion and despair.

But youre also right about one other thing, Jakkin  I dont trust anyone else to do this job, and certainly not after everything that has happened over the past several weeks.  So theres just me here to do the job, and until my Watch is over I cant stop to sleep, or eat, or  gods yes _please_  bathe, because the time I take to do those things is all time that I cant spend on being the Field Marshall of Korvosa.  And Korvosa needs its Field Marshall right now more than ever for whatever little good I can actually do.

And then just barely audible, Kroft concludes her rebuttal with a final question.

And how can I look myself in the mirror if I allow myself to stop, and something else happens while Im relaxing?

*Spoiler: Gavin & Jakkin*
Show



(Extra psychology information on Kroft from narrowly exceeding her Bluff score with your Sense Motive)

Throughout her exhausted rant, most of Krofts emotions are plainly visible on her face, and she certainly seems to be speaking plainly about her beliefs and motivations.  She certainly seems to believe in what she is saying, and is adamantly in favor of cleansing Korvosa of corruption and enforcing the rule of law, and of holding herself up as an exemplar of what a city guard should be.

In fact, she seems to have a fanatical desire to live up to those ideals, although neither of you are able to determine _why_ she clings to that ideal with such determination.  Theres some context there that you are missing, although you do also suspect that Kroft believes she has _not_ lived up to her ideal, and thats only pushing her harder.

As an additional aspect to that, theres her last sentence, whispered almost like a mantra to herself.  Something else happens while Im relaxing  in the context of the conversation that sounds like an admission of recent failure, but as far as you know the night of the riots Kroft was out in the thick of it all night as the start of her no-sleep-ever marathon.  Something else implies that there was a previous, initial event that happened while Kroft had her guard down, but like the rest of whatever is driving Kroft you dont really have the context to determine whatever that is, merely that there *is* something there, and her guilt over it has turned her into a workaholic.

----------


## THEChanger

"I would never have picked pride as your sin, Field Marshall."

Gavin still couldn't bring himself to look at Kroft.  But listening as she rambled on, proclaiming that only she was qualified to do this job, that only she could save the city.  It was all too easy to see how she had left him to the dogs, how she could have abandoned-

Gavin gritted his teeth, as another flood of visions shot through his mind.  Blessedly, this one was shorter.  Another world, another Field Marshall.  One who still could stand upright, could still think, who showed him that she _had_ tried, that she had done her best to keep him safe in Longacre.  Gavin couldn't know if it was true here, or if it had been true at all.  But, what was it Aliani had said?  That hate was a terrible thing to carry?

_Protect the dreamers, the would-be heroes. You are one yourself, still.
_

Maybe there was something to that, if Gavin's hate distracted him like this.  Kroft was still the lynchpin of the Guard, and for better or worse, they needed to help her.

"What if something happened while you relaxed?  What if something happened now, Field Marshall?  What if Gaedren Lamm launched an attack on the palace this very moment?  What is your plan?  What would the Guard's response be?  Can you even lift your damn sword?"  Gavin strode to the Field Marshall's desk and slammed his hand down on one of the stacks of paper work.  "I don't care what happened that makes you think you need to martyr yourself, but that is not what Korvosa needs right now.  Korvosa needs a Field Marshall that can actually think, that can actually stand on her own two feet without calling one of the bankers to magic away the problem for another couple hours!  You are in derelict of your duty, Cressida!"

Gavin bit his lip.  That's what was on his official sentencing.  Dereliction of duty.  They hadn't been able to pin the kidnapping of that girl on him, in the end, so they charged him with dereliction of duty.  Saying he had allowed it to happen, that by inaction he was to blame.

"You've cut away the rot.  Now you only have the strongest left.  The ones who can actually pick up your slack.  Sargent Soldado is competent, trustworthy, and intelligent.  You can lean on him for the ten hours it would take to put yourself back in fighting shape.  You're already working with this group of mercenaries.  They've shown themselves to be capable of putting out fires."

Gavin's mind went to another memory, this time one of the few he knew happened in this world, to him.  Maralictor Vulso, after pulling him off one of the bridges to Old Korvosa, and the words that put Gavin on the path he currently walked.  They fell from Gavin's lips, almost without thinking.

"You said you would give your life for Korvosa, but what you really meant was that you would give your death.  Throwing yourself at the work until you make a fatal mistake.  Can you actually give your life?  Can you commit to living, to taking care of yourself and making sure what you give your city is the best version of yourself you can be?  Giving your death is so much easier.  

Can you give your life, Field Marshall?"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

_"Pooh."_

Silas stared at the note on the door in the same way one might look at a piece of food they'd just dropped in the mud. He'd just wasted an hour of his search. That meant more time in which the field marshal would be awake. Annoyed, he nearly took the note down from the door. It'd mean confusion for returning patrons. Unfortunately, it would also mean that there might also be more customers for Lamm rather than any other dealer in town. Instead, he lightly kicked the door frame before turning back to face what he presumed would be a terrible day. Eel's end was, after all, the Spider's territory.

As he began his descent of the shingles, he was privy to a view that reached across the whole of Korvosa. Certainly a sight to behold. Each building that stuck out invoked memories of a past life. One where he did what he had to to survive. As he neared the end of his break from shopping, Silas viewed the spire of one of the many shrines of South Shore.

"Ah! I am truly the idiot lord of bad ideas!'

Genevieve LaBelle. A dear friend of his frequented the shrines of South Shore, and a few others across the city, as a Calistrian courtesan. She was the one that helped him get through the worst of his remission. She herself had access to a slurry of alchemical liquids and powders, but hardly ever used such things. Typically, those were reserved for more rigorous clergy. In many ways she acted as a mentor to Silas, not only as a courtesan, but as a kind soul in a time when he needed one. Her being Calistrian, they had no secrets behind the curtains. It was an odd friendship between them.

With a name in mind, Silas' plan changed from doom to groom. He'd have to stop by his house to grab a brush and perhaps doff his violent appearance. He took whatever shortcuts he could as he made his descent from the rooftops. Climbing down was always easier than the reverse, especially with his new boots. Time being what it was, Silas started into a run the second he touched the street level. As he ran, he debated on whether a horse-drawn carriage would be faster than simply hustling through to South Shore.

----------


## Darvin

"They lurk in the shadows beneath the city, and what few sightings may have been reported _were_ likely dismissed as a shiver addict's fantasy. The only reason that our report has even reached your desk is because we're associates in your direct employ. I understand your incredulity, and frankly I was fully expecting to not be taken seriously," Dalen responds to Kroft's remarks about the Derro.

He waits for the discussion of Kroft's health to finish before speaking, "Ms Kroft, it would seem to me that even with the aid of restorative divine magic your efficacy is waning. I fully understand that the guard is stretched for resources, and truthfully I have a great deal of confidence in your ability to juggle this precarious situation, but I hope you would not allow your personal zeal to compromise your professional judgement. You are the most valuable asset of the guard, and I fear that you are spreading yourself out too thinly. Ultimately the most competent must delegate to those less able than themselves so that they may redouble their efforts where the impact will be most substantial,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Nadine..." Aliani sighed, clenching his jaw at the mention of Beautrice's scarred face.  There was probably no use in trying to change their mind, seeing as they'd already run off once.  "You should leave, you really should leave.  It's probably going to get worse for a while, and even if they do manage to round up those Dusters people, it's ... they're not the only ones burning things and killing around here."

"But it's your life.  If you need any money, I've come into some, or a place to stay -- you can have the upstairs if you want it -- you know you can come to me no questions asked, right?  If any of the others are having trouble... I've fallen out of touch lately and I haven't been as attentive as I should be... you send them to me, all right?  Please?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Grau's comment about a day in the life brought back a withering glare as Aliani thumbed at his scorched clothing and watched Nadine walk off, probably never to be seen again.  "Yes, well, it's not all it's cracked up to be, apparently."

He listened to the sergeants tale; there was some more than interesting information in there, to be sure, but just the sort that it wouldn't do to have investigated further.

"Forgive me, Sergeant Saldado, but I think your efforts are headed in exactly the wrong direction.  It's certainly interesting enough that the two knew each other some years ago, but what I think should interest you is what the hell happened this time, in what should be a cut and dried murder case.  The treason is... well, if I had to guess I'd say someone trumped something up to intimidate them and run them out of town.  Most crimes are easy enough: someone got stabbed, or punched in the face, or money went missing.  There's actual harm.  Treason is, well, it's usually basically a thought crime isn't it?  And monarchs aren't in the habit of pardoning people who are _actually_ threats against them, after all, specious charges or not, else they wouldn't stay monarchs for long.  

"So someone runs a questionable charge up the flagpole, this group get convicted, but actually executing them would draw too much attention, so she 'pardons' them of their 'crime' and makes them leave town.  That'd be my best guess, if you're asking me.  History is replete with such cases, in Korvosa and elsewhere, as I'm sure you are aware."  Aliani was fairly sure the sergeant wasn't aware, and perhaps he himself was imagining it a bit, but it seemed good at the time, and certainly there were all manner of at least semi-historical stage works alluding to the topic that could be fallen back on...

"Frankly, it seems a little bit like victim blaming to say 'aha but they knew each other', to wonder what she did to deserve bleeding out on the street.  Why does the 'why' matter, other than your personal edification?  The interesting part is the lengths to which someone in the Guard and elsewhere has gone to cover it all up, but that's easily enough explained by 'Lamm probably paid them off to hide the trail, or intimidated them into doing so' -- both now and in the past.  He does that, you know.  You've at least read the letters I turned in on the subject, I assume, unless those got 'misfiled' as well."

"Your big worry ought to be this, besides the really obvious bits: are those people still in positions of power?  Do you think you can really trust what you're being told?"

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin grunted his approval; he'd said his piece, it had struck true, and his companions had run with it -- it didn't all have to come from him.  But seeing this woman driving herself into distress and exhaustion, trying her best to do a potentially impossible job?

That was just..._wrong_.

He didn't have anything further to add with regards to their cellar encounter than had already been said, so he stood on the balls of his bare feet and let the others have their say.

He was patient.

Lamm would eventually be in his hands.  One of these days.

----------


## Inspectre

*Stelio Kontos*

Nadine nods at your offers, but otherwise doesnt reply as she turns and walks away.  It may be irrational, but after their last attempt to leave Korvosa resulted in Beatrices injury it seems the sisters would be staying in the city for better or worse.  Hopefully if you can put a stop to Gaedrens plans, that stubborn decision will turn out to be for the better.

As for Grau, the guardsman seems more surprised by your reaction to this unexpected revelation than anything.

I mean . . . I guess you have a point, Mr. Rose.  It was thirty years ago, after all, and thats plenty of time for Ms. Silverlight to have made new enemies.  I just thought since weve been looking at Gaedren Lamm as responsible for her murder, and here I found a connection between them  something very serious in fact that would be worth deliberately targeting her over, rather than just a random mugging gone wrong.  It also could open up other potential suspects than just Lamm, given they werent the only ones on this list of pardons, and someone may be attempting to keep this whole pardon quiet by eliminating witnesses.  I suppose the whole thing could just be a forgery, but if it was then why go to all the trouble scattering it about the records office?  And I trust my friend  I dont think he would try to make this forgery himself, nor frankly do I think hes good enough to make one that looks like this.  I suppose youre right that it could just all be Lamm again.  Guess the only way well find out is if we manage to bring him in alive, and I get the chance to question him about this directly.  I imagine this time around, those treason charges are going to stick though, and Queen Ileosa isnt going to be interested in writing a new pardon for him.

The sergeant shrugs and wanders off, clearly a bit crestfallen at your objection rather than elation at poking around in your mothers past.  But if he wanted praised for a job well done, then hed have caught Gaedren Lamm already and stopped harassing everyone else in your social circle.

*PiccadillyPi*

After the near hour-long trek up into the Shingles to your friends abode, it was quite vexing to be left with nothing but a change in address.  Fortunately, you do know of another friend who might have what youre looking for, although her aid would not be free and she tended to take her payments in favors rather than coin.  Not an unpleasant arrangement really - save for that one incident involving her dwarf manservant  but it had been a number of years since you last seen her and you really didnt have the time right now to do all the catching up that shed probably like to do.  A womans life and career were in danger here, and you could only hope all these delays werent going to result in you being too late to be of assistance.

Getting down from the Shingles was considerably easier than ascending to their heights, as it merely required carefully lowering oneself from one catwalk to the next, until a jump down to street level was not such a painful and life-threatening experience.  Those new boots courtesy of the queen also certainly helped in this matter, and it was only a few minutes before you were down at street level.  Unfortunately, once you were down at street level a new complication revealed itself in the form of three shadows disgorging themselves from a nearby alleyway and making a beeline for you.  As they get closer, the lead one pulls its cowl back a bit, to reveal an unwelcomely-familiar scarred face.

Hey Hornface, remember me?

Tark the Fishmonger growls, while behind him one minion sighs and hands over a pouch of coins to the other who chuckles while muttering Told you that scroll was worth every copper.  To your surprise, however, after that aggressive greeting the half-orc would-be kidnapper holds up his hands.

Much as Id like another go at ya after the mess ya caused me, Boss just sent me to fetch ya for a nice private little chat.  Dont cause no trouble again, and ya wont get a hair of ya head hurt.  Uhh . . . oh yeah, and the Boss told me to tell ya Save ya mercy for those that deserve it, whatever that means.

The half-orc grunts, repeating the phrase that Vjala spat at you right after pulling her blades out of a child who had unfortunately been exposed to Shudder.  Seems unlikely that anyone but her could have known she had said that to you, although sending Tark and his gang after you certainly seemed like an unusual method of communication.  On the other hand, the idea that Tark and his men were working for Vjala in some capacity, at least enough to call her Boss, was a confusing turn of events given what had happened at Trinias flat in what now felt like years ago (  :Small Wink:  ).

So whats it going to be, Hornface?  Ya coming with us to see the Boss quiet-like, or is this getting physical?

*Everyone Else*

Kroft blinks in surprise at Gavins initial challenge, and then scowls as she undoubtedly starts to parse out various arguments  that she could still swing her sword just fine, that there were plans in place to protect the palace (of questionable worth given Lamm could have had those plans given to him by the corrupt members of the Guard), and so on all until the man dropped the dereliction of duty phrase.  Her eyes went wide at that remark, and she looked at Gavin as if he had just full-on slapped her across the face.  To Gavin, it was clear that she had made the connection to the exact charges that had been placed around his neck to hang him with.

The Field Marshall is quiet throughout the rest of Gavins argument, as well as Dalens logical appeal for delegation after the armigers pathos argument is complete.  She finally seems to muster the strength to look up at the group, her gaze sweeping across everyone to eventually settle on Gavin.

I have missed your insights and passion, Mr. Dimir.

Kroft says truthfully, and then turns her gaze back down to her desk with a sigh, clenching her hands together into interlocked fists.

But I dont think I can be that person again.

_Those words trigger another memory in Gavins mind, of that other world, where he sat in this very office, soaked to the bone after swimming out to rescue a Sable Company marine from the Jeggare River, and exhausted from fighting through the riotous streets the night of King Eodreds death.  In frustration he had vented five years of pent-up anger at his former captain, who had simply taken it in stride before revealing she had always had faith in him after all.  That had been the start of that Gavins rebirth as an unofficial member of the City Guard, and that service had started with that exactly same phrase uttered by Gavin to Kroft  I dont think I can be that man again.  An odd reversal of fortune, here, for that same phrase to be repeated back to him._

As for Sergeant Saldado . . . I find it very hard to trust him with anything important these days.

Kroft gives another weary sigh, which segues into another exhausted yawn.

Theres no sense in arguing against the truth, though.  I am not fit for duty in this state, and if I am unable to function after my scheduled visit by the Abadarian clergy is delayed by even an hour, then I am of no use to Korvosa.  So alright, I suppose the paperwork can be finished and sent on to the arbiters at Longacre tomorrow.  Which, assuming nothing else goes wrong in the city for the next eight hours, means that I can return home for a quick bath and a night of sleep before returning to finish the paperwork tomorrow morning.  Would that be satisfactory to you all?

The Field Marshall waits a beat, and then with a slight smile slaps her palms down onto her desk.

Then, its settled.  Now then gentlemen, unless you have any further business to discuss with me, the sooner you get out of here the sooner I can lock up my office and go home.  Except you, Mr. Dimir . . . would you mind staying behind for a minute?  I was hoping that we could have a brief  and private  conversation.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Staring off after Nadine, Aliani finally snapped back into the sergeant's conversation, just in time to hear... well, something incredibly stupid.  _Was the man daft, or merely egging him on?_

He let him walk away, a fair distance.  It was all he could do, his face turning red the whole time; the alternative was to punch the man, and that wouldn't do right now.  He waited for him to just about turn a corner before shouting after him; it wasn't intended, but it was probably loud enough for everyone to hear, even through the closed door of Kroft's office... which as it happened was just opening, anyway.

"I already KNOW who did it, and I have for five years!  You would too if you read everything I turned in to you people!  The *QUESTION* is why you haven't arrested him yet!  Chase after those wagons, why don't you, maybe there's still time to let you on!"  

A visibly angry half-elf greeted the party, putting on an obviously phony smile, and saying in the sweetest tone, "So, how was the meeting?  Everything as meticulously recorded as usual, I assume?"

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin twice resisted the impulse to raise an eyebrow, once at Field Marshall Kroft asking him to remain behind, and once at the anger coming off of Aliani.  "We'll ensure the paperwork is finished in the morning, Aliani.  We've just finished convincing the Field Marshall that repeated visits from one of Abadar's bankers is a poor substitute for actual sleep, and that she'll be of far more use to everyone after she makes up for the few days she's gone without.  And, yes Field Marshall.  If it is important, I can certainly remain for further questions."

----------


## Darvin

Dalen tips his head respectfully, "then I'll take my leave Ms Kroft. Until you next require my services,"

The wizard is caught in reflection on his walk home. He'd also underestimated the threat substantially. Given the manpower at their disposal he hadn't even prepared his full complement of magic, leaving some in reserve for other applications later in the day. Even a single additional spell would have likely tipped the scales, and allowed them to apprehend Vreeg and confiscate that eye. It was not a mistake he'd make twice. Next time, he'd bring his full power to bear.

Dalen arrived at his home ready to get to work, stopping only quickly to check what correspondences had arrived. His eyes widen as he finds Sabrina's note and he goes rushing out the door. With a flash of magic he conjures a steed and sets out without delay.

----------


## Inspectre

*PiccadillyPi*

Tark the Fishface scowls as you beg his pardon and request a raincheck of several hours on your meeting with their Boss, who you can only assume is Vjala.  Tarks lackeys tighten their grip on their weapons but the half-orc waves them off with a nasty laugh.

Boss said you wouldnt have time to talk.  Guess thats typical for you then, because I also got this note to give to you.

Reaching into his jacket, Tark pulls out a slip of paper, crumples it up into a ball, and then bounces it off of your forehead.  You stoop down to retrieve it from the street, expecting this as some sort of distraction pre-amble to an assault upon your person, but by the time you retrieve the paper and look back up Tark and his crew are already gone, with only a few swirling bits of detritus  as sign of their hasty retreat.  You uncrumple the note to find a message that is unmistakably in Vjalas handwriting, terse and to the point as many of her recent communiques have been with you.

_Lamm meeting with Underworld leaders to recruit.  Tonight.  Beneath Kendall Ampitheater.  Going to attack Devargo this evening to stop him from arguing against Lamm._

And thats it  while informative, there are no further directions as to what you should do with this information.  And from the looks of it, Vjala would not be available to provide further detail.  But you certainly wouldnt be able to do anything about this by yourself, which meant getting back together with the rest of the group at all haste.

First though, you needed to complete your original task or this whole side trip would have been for naught.  You rush back to your residence, make yourself presentable, and then hurry on to where you could only hope Genevieve was still holding court.  You had kept innocent tabs on your friend over the years since you had last needed her help, and while still a small congregation the CalIstrian church was doing *very* well for itself.  Well enough, in fact, that Genevieve now managed a small chapel converted from a private residence located just outside South Shores walls for . . . private worship.

Now properly groomed for the occasion, you go up to the front door of the residence and knock.  A few moments later and the door swings open to emit a faint puff of pleasant perfume.  The interior is darker than the street under the fading afternoon sun, but still lit with a welcoming glow that shines off the oiled skin of the lithe elf now standing in the doorway trying not to squint at you due to the aforementioned sun in his eyes.

Welcome to the House of the Unquenchable Fire, sir.  Our formal service is not until this evening, but if you are here for private worship, I am sure that we can accommodate you.

The boyish elf states smoothly, adding just enough suggestive pauses at just the right points to suggest hes had a lot of practice at delivering that greeting just _so_.  Hes a bit lacking in experience all the same though, as he oogles you a bit too openly as he steps back to allow you admittance.  Stepping into the immaculate foyer  decorated to resemble a garden  you find yourself with little time to enjoy the scenery  furniture or otherwise  as before you can even explain that you wish to see the Lady of the house, you hear a quiet purr from the balcony above.

Well, hello there, stranger.

You glance up just in time to see Genevieve LaBelle descending the second-floor stairs, clad in an elegant yellow dress accented with patches of black translucent fabric that show just enough of the skin beneath to be enticing rather than tawdry.  A half-elf, the Mistress of Callistria appeared untouched by the passage of time since you had last seen her, and likely would remain so for another couple decades at least.  Arriving at the bottom of the stairway, Genevieve smiles and gives you a curtsey that is just low enough to give you a better but brief glimpse of her decidedly human-sized assets.

Its been much too long, Silas.  I trust you are well?

Although she maintains her playful smile, Genevieves eyes flash with concern as she examines you intently  no doubt looking for any sign of relapse.  She was sure to love it when she heard what your request was, as your former part-time dealer, then former nurse.  With a gentle tilt of her head, the Mistress indicates for you to follow her out of the foyer and into one of the small side rooms curtained off from the rest of the ground floor.  The boy-elf greeter simply stares after you as you follow, a clear expression of surprise and envy flitting across his face.  But this visit was for business, and not for pleasure, and as soon as you are both behind the privacy of the side rooms curtain Genevieves smile fades away completely.

Why are you here, Silas?  I hope that you have remained free of your various addictions, because I do not know how much aid I will be able to offer you this time.  As you can see, I am a very busy woman these days, and while business is good my responsibilities have likewise increased.


*Everyone Else*

Kroft is about to reply to Gavins question when she glances at the visibly irritated Aliani, and seems to think better of her request as she swiftly does an about face.  Its unclear if her change of heart has anything to actually do with the playwrights outburst, or if she simply reconsidered the request after her tired mind had another few seconds to mull it over.

Nevermind, Mr. Dimir . . . or is it Ser Dimir, now?  Simply a personal inquiry, nothing more.  It can wait for another time.  Perhaps one in which the city is not in imminent danger, and tempers are not so short.

The Field Marshall concludes, glancing at Aliani before turning her attention back to her desk, arranging the papers with purpose now and clearly dismissing the group as she returns her attention to her work.

*Spoiler: Atavian, Jakkin, Gavin*
Show


Some of you know Kroft from having worked closely alongside her before, in this world or the last, some of you are just good at spotting bull**** when you see it, and Krofts ability to keep a straight face is still just as compromised as before.  Whichever of those reasons is true for you, it enables you to notice several things that Kroft probably hoped to cover up by her sudden reversal and renewed interest in her paperwork.

Earlier, while perhaps goaded by near-delirious exhaustion and frustration at the Guards situation as a whole, Kroft had spoken plainly to the group.  Not as the Field Marshall of Korvosa but as Cressidia Kroft.  And Cressidia Kroft was intensely curious about whatever she had wanted to ask Gavin.  But when Aliani came storming in, his angry arrival had been enough to shock Kroft back into Field Marshall-mode.  The professional wall was back up now, as best as Kroft could manage a professional demeanor in her current state.

But despite her best efforts, Kroft still couldnt stop that faint blush from spreading out from the bridge of her nose to the top of her cheeks.  Cressidia Kroft was _embarrassed_ by this whole conversation and her brief moment of weakness.  Not so humiliated that she wasnt going to ignore the whole conversation and go back to quickly working herself to death, but this failure in her eyes was likely due to be added onto to the pile of whatever baggage was driving her to this in the first place.  This battle for Cressidia Krofts soul was a victory, but the war would continue.



The group slowly files out of Krofts office, and with the sun starting its slow trek down towards the sea it seems as if everyone in the group would have a quiet evening to do whatever they wished for once.  Since Dalens house/shop was relatively close-by, however, the entire group agreed to accompany him back there first before splitting up for the evening.  Which was a good decision, as it turned out that a quiet evening apart might not be in the cards after all  Sabrinas note was urgent and while her level of humorlessness might surpass even Krofts, neither did the queens bodyguard seem like the type to exaggerate the seriousness of a request.

So Dalen taking the lead in flying back out the door before Greg has even really had time to say hello, the group hustles up into the Heights district of Korvosa, and at its center the black stone ziggurat known as the Grand Mastaba, atop which the white marble spires of Castle Korvosa had been constructed as one final insult to the Shaonti who surrendered the ancient structure last of all.  Whether the guards manning the gates had been told to expect you or by now were familiar enough with the group to know you belonged here, they let you through into the entry courtyard without question.  And that answer as to why they just waved you through was pretty self-evident in the fact that Sabrina Merrin was waiting for you just inside the courtyard, pacing back and forth like a wild animal caged by the walls of the courtyard.

Finally!  Where the Hells have you been!?  I sent that note hours ago  never mind!  Follow me.

The queens bodyguard grouses, certainly giving the impression that she had been down here in the courtyard pacing while she waited for you literally for hours, even if that was not factually the case.  Sabrina leads you all up into the castle proper, but you dont get far inside before she changes course and leads you into a small waiting room.  Judging by the furniture, its intended to be a small waiting area for dignitaries prior to meeting with the queen, but youre pretty sure it was chosen just because it was the nearest empty room Sabrina could think of.

So, hows your day been?  Because mine started sucking this morning, and only got better from there!

Sabrina snarls, and then pauses, looking around suspiciously at the walls before taking a deep breath and continuing in a much quieter tone of voice  evidentially to frustrate any would-be eavesdroppers who would have to be deaf to miss her statements thus far.

Queen Ileosa is missing.  I can only assume that she sneaked out of the castle early this morning, probably on some daft quest to personally avenge Eodred.  Now, shes occasionally sneaked out of the castle before, so I know thats what happened and that this is not some kidnapping plot.  And I know from those prior . . . adventures . . . that she knows how to be discrete.  But those previous trips only lasted a few hours, its been the better part of a day, and oh yeah, none of those previous trips involved hunting down a murderous psychopath!  Oh, and her stupid handmaiden is with her, so thats something right?

Sabrina adds as an afterthought, and then after a moments further thought, vents some more of her rage by punching the nearby stone wall with a loud CRACK! as marble meets her steel gauntlet  and gives way slightly as a thin crack is visible in the marble pillar after Sabrina pulls her hand away without even a wince.

Oh, but it gets better!  Ysee, later today I received a message from the Council of Nobles!  Theyre finally getting off of their butts to meet and select who Korvosas new seneschal should be since Seneschal Neolandus up and disappeared the night Eodred died  yeah, thats not suspicious at all is it!?  Theyre meeting TOMORROW!  And they sent a formal letter to Queen Ileosa to present the list of candidates that the various noble houses would be putting forth for consideration.  Because as is tradition, despite not being Korvosas official sovereign, Ileosa does get to nominate her support for whoever she wants to turn around and order her dragged off the Crimson Throne and thrown into exile or worse!  But with or without her seal of approval, the Council is going to select a new seneschal.  And guess who is the current forerunner for that  gee, could it be the person at the top of the list in bold print!?

Sabrina spits as she yanks a rolled-up piece of parchment embossed with gold filigree out of a pouch at her belt and practically throws it at Aliani.  Unfurling the scroll, the playwright reveals that the parchment is a letter that states what Sabrina just summarized, albeit in considerably more flowery speech.  And in the middle of the letter were a list of half a dozen names, which indeed had the name at the top of the list in double the size print as all of the others: *Lady Ambassador Andaisin of Cheliax*.

So, maybe youre starting to understand why Im so alarmed, and why Queen Ileosa needs to stop playing adventurer and get back here so she can DO SOMETHING with her last day as Korvosas queen!  NOW!  And I would be tearing this city apart with my own two hands except that I would not be subtle about it, and oh yeah, theres a regicidal maniac on the loose who would just love to add a second notch to his name!  So instead, Im STUCK HERE, and forced to rely on the lot of you to find her, convince her to return to the castle instead of playing at vigilante, and get her back here ideally without anyone else discovering the fact that Korvosas interim monarch likes to take long walks in the slums without her bodyguard!  Oh, and bring her handmaiden back safe too, I guess.  Oh, and you have until tomorrow afternoon to do it, or else we all get to bow down and grab our ankles before SENESCHAL ANDAISIN!

Sabrina gives an exasperated sigh, finally out of breath now that her tirade of an explanation was finished.  With that expenditure of frustration finished, Sabrinas expression mollified from somewhere below furious exasperation but still above annoyed concern.

Look.  I know some of you have issues with the nobility  Id like nothing better than to punch the smug grins off of most of their faces myself  and I cant say that this was anything but blatant stupidity on Ileosas part.  But she wants what is best for Korvosa which a damn sight more than what most of those nobles want.  If she or her handmaiden has gotten into trouble, youre the only people I know of that might be able to get her out of it, and do it without making it a front-page scandal on the Korvosa Gazette.  If you need anything to get this done, I will try to give it to you.  _Please_.

----------


## Darvin

"My apologies, I was performing contract work for Field Marshall Kroft today and had only just received your letter," Dalen conscientiously greets Sabrina, "you may consider myself at your disposal,"

Dalen listens to Sabrina and his eyes widen as she describes the situation. He pauses to think, then nods, "Do you know if Ileosa is capable of casting a non-detection spell on her own power? If not, any such spell cast on her before she left the castle would have expired by now, and it would be possible to find her with the proper divination magic," Dalen bites his lip, "if you could forward me seven hundred gold pieces, I can rush to the goldmarket and procure a scroll of scrying. I'd need only a few hairs from her pillow to serve as a focus in locating her. Alternately, if you can narrow down a search area we could perhaps find her more quickly with a Locate Object spell. I crafted those sleeves for her, and can use them as a focus for the spell, but it has sharply limited range so we'll need to have a narrow search area for that to work,"

----------


## Inspectre

Sabrina, now considerably calmer but still with an edge in her voice shrugs and shakes her head.

"I'm not an expert on this magic stuff, but I do know that Queen Ileosa - and by extension her handmaiden Elliana - do have magic items to block scrying and various information-gathering magicks (i.e. Amulet of Non-Detection).  Many of the nobles do as well, I would guess as a hold-over from the days when they liked to play assassination tag with each other.  I would say it's a pity they don't still play those games, but it tended to spill over into open violence that got a lot of innocent people killed as well, so I guess things are better now?  Of course, once they get rid of Ileosa, who knows how bloody it'll get again to pick the next person to sit on that damned chair."

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin grunts as the situation is laid out for them in refreshingly plain language  as if Krofts exhausted caginess as to why shes pushing herself so far isnt bad enough, the monarch is running about incognito?

*"While youre mucking about with your scrolls and spells, Ill get a start on trying to track them down on the streets,"* the Halfling observes.  *"Just in case one magic screws with another,"* he adds dryly.  As they all too often seem to do.  It might not be quick or glamourous, but hes not feeling hopeless about his ability to track the pair of women by nosing around and asking questions.

...after he procures a change of clothing, mind.  At the moment, he still looks like he stepped out of a slaughterhouse.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"I'm sorry we're _late_" Aliani replied a bit testily, still harboring some leftover anger from the end of his meeting with Saldado, and further flushed with the lovely news about the ambassador.  He picked at the charred remnants of his own clothing.  "We were a bit indisposed attempting to do the _guard's_ job for _them_, and as you can see it was rather unpleasant.  But yes, it will be good to speak to Her Majesty; that little gift she gave me proved quite useful about an hour ago."

Meeting Sabrina's eye before flashing a brief smile to let Sabrina know he was still on her side despite the near-death experience that that little gift had prevented, and that eating his face off wasn't a necessary action right now, he continued. "We'll do what we can do.  I know some people.   Jakkin's right, we put our noses out there and see what we come up with.  At this point we've got enough people hiding from us in sewers and basements and whatnot that I think mathematically we're bound to bump into _somebody_ we're looking for or that's looking for us.  But honestly, if it comes to another scrap, speaking for myself .... I've got nothing much left of value to give.  I won't be much help, if people get hurt.  I rather suspect Mr. Rittle, behind his enthusiastic exterior, is rather well spent as well judging by the parchment he burned through.  And as capable as my colleagues are, without that support... if it comes to a scrap, people are going to die.  So we're going to have to figure something out."  

"And if we haven't done so by noon tomorrow, you take the ambassador and throw her down a deep well so nobody can find her, and buy us some time."

"Oh!  I almost forgot.  How is Miss Sabor holding up?"

----------


## Darvin

"Those amulets are _far_ from foolproof... but it will take me an hour to perform the casting, in addition to however long it takes to procure the scroll. We can't afford to expend that much time on a longshot. Perhaps if all else fails it will be our last resort. I think a better course of action may be to attempt to make contact with a scroll of sending. With luck, the church of Abadar may have just such a scroll in stock. Normally an arcane caster such as myself would not be able to wield divine magic as such, but bards are somewhat notorious for getting these things to work," Dalen turns to Aliani, "do you think you can handle a divine scroll of sending if we were to purchase it?" Dalen's tone makes clear to all involved that he _firmly_ believes this is within Aliani's capabilities.

Dalen nods at Jakkin, "there is no reason we can't pursue all available avenues simultaneously. A scrying spell would take an hour to cast anyways, and it would be a waste for you to be idle during that time,"

He turns to Aliani, "I expended a great deal of parchment, yes, but I still have a little over a third of my own magic still at my disposal. Suffice to say I was more prepared for street thugs than giant fire-breathing centipedes," he stops, then turns to Sabrina, "by the way, Lamm's allies have a giant fire-breathing centipede,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Could I pull it off?  Yes... oh, yes, probably... Aliani replied, seemingly convincing himself as he spoke.  Its worth a shot, at least.  Just a matter of getting the mind and soul in tune with whichever deity one plans to, well, partake of the benefits of, same as any other specialized item.  If the church of Abadar have one, I think... lets see, ten minutes standard senior clerics casting fees, rounded up to the hour minimum, waivers of liability and materials thereof, secretarial acolyte processing and handling, filing fees... Im sure it would all be quite reasonable.  Above and beyond the cost of the scroll of course...

Maybe we should try the Sheylnites first, might be easier.  But yes, well make it work somehow.  And Im glad youre not totally spent... but all the same, perhaps we can go into this more fully prepared than one third of your mind.  Ive a feeling we shall need much more than that.

----------


## Darvin

"You'd need to cast it; we need Ileosa to hear from someone she trusts so she feels confident in telling us her current location. The Abadarites will doubtlessly try to upsell you on the casting services, but they will sell the scroll stand-alone if you make clear. I suggested them because they're the most likely to have it in stock, but if you'd prefer to try the Shelynites first, be my guest," he sighs at Aliani's comment about his preparedness, "What we need more than anything is _time_. I'd prefer to be at my peak as well, but that is not a luxury we have,"

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin pinched the bridge of his nose, taking a deep breath in.  "Now, hold on a moment.  You mean to tell me that you-" Gavin motioned vaguely to the rest of the band of mercenaries fate has seen fit to throw him in with. "Know Queen Illeosa Arabasti, First of Her Name, appointed ruler of Korvosa _personally_.  And that the _queen_ is currently running about the city in an attempt to murder Gaedren Lamm, in a disguise, with no training, and possibly a handmaiden to accompany her.  And you-"  Now Gavin motioned more specifically towards Sabrina.  "Want us to go convince her to come back.  The Queen.  The current highest authority in Korvosa.  We're to convince her to listen to us."

Gavin threw up his hands in disgust.  "This is not even the strangest thing to happen to me today. 
 Close, but not the strangest.  If she has no training in investigation she's likely going after the most obvious leads, because those are the ones she'll have been able to find.  The Order has been doing their best to track down Gaedren, and have already unsuccessfully raided several locations.  Aside from the other options already discussed, which are sound if you have a rapport with Her Majesty already, we should check those sites first.  There's a fishery in Midland that was the first we uncovered.  Might make a good place to start."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani nodded along.  About time... yes, quite right, very little of it.  We shall make it work, somehow.  Time and resources both, in more or less equal measure.  But if were needing to go in with arrows nocked, I should at least like to _have_ some arrows in our quiver.

At Gavins revelation of the fishery, Aliani gave Dalen a sideways, knowing glance.

I think you can cross that off the ... never mind, we can talk while we walk.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Once the factual recounting ends, Atavian stands back and lets his allies put into words and threats the spirit of how he feels about Kroft's drive.  Her ultimate submission under their onslaught bring about a mixed array of feelings.  Pity most of all.  Sleep she desparately needs - but what could bring her to this point, what lies underneath it all that is crushing her so transparently?  Once dismissed, Atavian is the last to leave the room.  Though perhaps too colleagially for this Field Marshall, or really even for the one he half-remembers, Atavian says with more depth than the idle platitude conveys, "take care of yourself, Cressidia." 

-----

Atavian was tired and his resources spent.  Tallox was gone for many, many hours still, and when he did come back, he would be possessed by a crankiness that only a beheading could instill in the beyonder.  So when Sabrina beckoned them to the palace, Atavian went reluctantly - he had hoped they would get a fancy meal to celebrate a job well done.  Sure - they had failed... but his stomach didn't need to know that.

In the courtyard, Atavian vapidly endures the woman's frustration and energy.  While it would be surprising news for a more alert Atavian, the Queen's noctural activities were none of his concerns.  Seeing the list snaps him to life.  "You know Andaisin is bad news, but I believe the reality is far worse than any of you could possibly imagine," fuzzy memories of corpses in the street haunt him, but will not come into focus.  Thinking through the consequences of voicing the thought only far enough to speak it quietly, he says, "could we just kill her?"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas held the crumpled parchment that Tark had gifted him in his hand as he waited for the elf to finish his line. If Silas could be called patient, this was certainly the least interested he had ever been in allowing anyone to finish speaking. His hand circled, and he mouthed the last few words of the sentence he'd heard so many times before as if it might've quickened the speech of the creature twice his age and only half his maturity.

He placed the boy's chin between his thumb and forefinger, gently covering his lips to quiet him.

"Marvelously said, darling. Better than any other before you. However, I am in need of-"

Before he could finish, she appeared. Genevieve. The tiefling cupped the boy's cheek as he walked past, tracing the tips of his fingers against the young elf's lips without a glance. It was a fun thing to do, but ultimately unnecessary. They'd likely never meet professionally, and Silas didn't wish for spiritual guidance. He headed immediately for his old friend, twirling for her playfully to show how healthy he looked. With a wink, he assured her he was better than ever. Of course he spoke sprightly until they could find privacy.

"Fantastic day we are in, are we not? You look enchanting as always, dear. Is that a new robe? It's gorgeous!"

Once behind the curtain, he dropped his gut and lit two stick of incense while his friend gave him a few choice words.

"Just a moment, Geney. I've come to love cheese - I couldn't _not_ have a nibble before stopping by - but I fear it's not reciprocated."

With the incense behind him, he sat on a chair while contorting his face. For only a moment it looked as if the ash flowing down the sticks burned brighter. Genevieve was about the only person he could be completely honest with, in all ways.

"Right, you know me. When it comes to my past, I've only ever spoken in half-truths. You are... how do I put this... I don't want to disappoint my dearest friend - perhaps only friend. You were there for me when I had no one. You helped me stand when I had no legs. This is why I came, but it is also why I hesitate to answer."

The addict cradled the back of his head while his fingers scratched at his guilty mind.

"I... have come for what you suspect - but it's not for me! I'm stronger than I used to be. I am! I'm sleeping as well as I could hope for, and I even... I saw Vjala. Actually her! No trick of the mind nonsense. She's alive - _and certainly hates me_ - but alive! If I relapse, I don't think... well, you know. That'd be the end of me."

Silas' eyes grew listless at the thought of death. The notion of dying so pathetically before even achieving a single bond to his current life was utterly depressing. It was only a brief glimpse, but he blinked back into the room with Genevieve. He stood from his seat, standing tall and bluff chested. He still hadn't pocketed the note. It remained crumpled in his hand as if he might be able to channel his thoughts directly to his daughter. His entire life's worth of words could not express the depth of his regret and rage. Regret that he had failed so completely as a father and husband. Rage beyond any other that he allowed himself to fall so far. These emotions attempted to breach his stoic face, and caused his lips to quiver and voice to shake.

"There are people depending on me. Not clients. Maybe friends. Certainly citizens. Definitely the queen - she's very nice, by the way, if a bit naive. I think she needs a mother, if ever you're looking for an 'in'. Either that or a tool for her lonely nights... but I'm getting distracted. You know of the field marshal, Cressida Kroft? She hasn't slept in at least a week. I mean to say she has been fully awake through uneven restorations for possibly two weeks. Unless by some miracle she has been convinced to get some rest by my current companions - yes I said companions - then she could very well _die_. Worse, she might get someone _else_ killed. Her faith in her staff is less than ideal, and I can't say I disagree. Now, she has access to magic, so as long as I administer a controlled dose, she won't have any adverse reaction to the milk. I just... I know this is not ideal, but it is an unfortunate specialty of mine. I'd rather her live longer than a tenday if I can help it, even if it's a **** way to help. She's an astonishing woman. I swear, if either of us worked as hard as she does, I'm sure we'd be dead. If only she wasn't so bloody pig-headed..."

At last, the tigerstripe tiefling teased his whiskers. 

"If you have any other suggestions, I'm open to them. Ah, she also needs a good bath. She smells worse than this room _without_ the incense. I suppose I'll have to grab some less exciting oils from the market."

----------


## Inspectre

*PiccadillyPi*

The growing unease that Genevieve had been expressing as you meandered your way through an explanation of why you had come to her abruptly fades into a bark of a laugh as you finally reach that it is not for you, but rather Field Marshall Kroft.  Genevieve is quick to recover, smoothing out her skirt with her hands while smoothing her own face back out into that carefully neutral expression.

I will admit that I was concerned you were here for you, Silas.  I met the Field Marshall once, back before she was the Field Marshall and just a normal guardswoman.  She tracked down and arrested one of our . . . visitors who had gotten a bit too violent with some of the girls.  And then she turned around and wrote out a fine to _me_ for  oh, it was something or other to do with our signs not matching city guidelines!  So yes, I know all about how hardworking and bullheaded our Field Marshall can be.  The lack of sleep is concerning though, especially for so long, but . . . Silas, you know how addictive the milk can be.  One use on its own is not dangerous, save that it can lead to a second, and then more.  And while the Field Marshall does need sleep, one night is not going to solve the problem.  In fact it might even make matters worse, if the Field Marshall comes around to seeing the milk as an alternative to sleep, just as she seems to think magicking it away with the power of the gods is an workable plan.  That is even assuming you can convince her to take it in the first place.

Genevieve frowns at the likely end result of that conversation and shakes her head.

Your case was different, Silas, as you also needed the peace that the milk can bring to escape . . . mmm . . . him.

Genevieve adds quietly, referencing your father, which you had spoken of only briefly as being the source of your recurring dreams, although you left out the bit that he was actually speaking *to* you in those nightmares, alternatively cajoling and taunting.  Still, given your heritage the nature of your father probably had occurred to Genevieve at some point, hence her oblique reference to him.  Genevieve shakes her head again and tightens her delicate hands into fists.

No Silas, I dont think I can help you on this unwise course of action.  But . . . I think I may have a lesser alternative that I can offer.  There is a plant known as Dreamers Star whose petals can be dried and ground to produce a mild sedative tea.  Consuming it prior to sleep will shorten the necessity for a nights rest by a couple of hours.  Better still, it is non-addictive as far as I know, and thus not an illegal substance by Korvosan law, so your Field Marshall should have no objections to using it.  I think that will be a better long-term solution.  We even have a number of packages already made, as it is a somewhat common item that we make available to our clientele.  Why dont you try that, first, before we resort to drugging the poor girl.  Ill go get you a package of it on the house, for old times sake.

Genevieve gives you a soft, reassuring smile as she stands up, but before she turns to go she steps forward and runs a hand down your cheek.

It is good to see you well still, Silas.  I must admit I am curious about why you care so much about whether or not our Field Marshall is getting enough sleep, but well . . . I think I can guess one possible reason!

The Mistress of the House teasingly scratches you under the chin, and then pulls her hand away as she turns and moves over to the curtain.  She stops before passing through to make one final remark.

You know, Eodred never seemed to have any use for us, despite his proclivities when he was younger, but then I suppose the king does not often have to ask for someone to lie down beside him.  I know what the citys nickname for his bride and our queen is, which always seemed rather tacky, but . . . perhaps I will see if Her Highness would like any lessons on how to behave as the city expects.

Genevieve gives her lower lip a mischievous bite as she looks back at you, and then she ducks through the curtain and is gone.  A few moments later the elf boy is there to escort you out, handing you a well wrapped but plainly decorated bag of a half-dozen tea bags. 

It is well towards evening by the time you get out of the House of the Unquenchable Fire, and later still by the time you manage to make it back to Citadel Volyshenek.  There, you learn something both reassuring and rather vexing  apparently, our allies had managed to convince Field Marshall Cressidia Kroft to go home for the day and get some rest.  Unfortunately, that meant that you would either need to wait until you saw her again to provide the tea, or go to her residence directly and gift it to her.  Which might be a problem as you dont know where Kroft called home (save for her office), and both Grau Saldado and Detective Rhev seemed to be away from the Citadel right now as well.

*Everyone Else*

Sabrina snorts in either amusement or indignation  its hard to tell which  at Alianis explanation as she eyes the crisped playwright up and down, followed by the bloody-shirted Jakkin.

Oh, Kroft threw you head-long into danger, did she?  Did she blame you afterwards for things going sideways  shes good at that, you know.  Never seems to bite her personally in the ass, either.

Again, there is a note of pure bitterness in Sabrinas tone that makes it very clear she does not consider the Field Marshall a friend or ally.  Looking over the group again, Sabrina quirks an eyebrow.

So, what happened?  Your friend, the tiefling with the sword cane, er . . . Silas!  Hes did here with you  did he . . .?

Sabrina blinks at Dalens brief summary of what you found waiting in Lamms drug lab.

A fire-breathing . . . centipede?  Thats a thing now . . . damn, I want to fight a fire-breathing centipede.

Sabrina mutters to herself as she mentally reflects on what that fight might look like, and from her little grin a moment later you get the feeling that such a fight wouldnt end well for Odium.  Then the moment passes, and with a quick shake of her head Sabrina returns to the matter at hand.

If we had more time, Id say we could go down to the vault and shift through all the magical items Eodred collected over the years in lieu of taxes from various adventuring parties and nobles, but as far as I can tell keeping an accurate record was never a priority for him.  So the place is a mess with random items piled up about the place with no rhyme or reason.  It could take hours of sifting before we could find something actually useful for this situation.  Hrmm . . . here, take my bag of potions.  Its not much, but its what Ive got to offer.  I also put together some money to cover possible expenses, including this scroll Dalens talking about.  Get two if you can  that way you can contact me if Queen Ileosa *is* in trouble but you manage to find out where she is.  Ill take care of whoever is holding her hostage.

Sabrina shrugs off a small satchel which she hands over to Aliani, and then hands off a very heavy sack of coins to Dalen.  Looking in their respective containers, Aliani finds half of a dozen potions, all clearly labeled  three potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, one potion of Protection from Arrows, one potion of Barkskin (+2), and one potion of Invisibility, while Dalen finds 250 platinum pieces.

As for where to start looking, this guy 

Sabrina points at Gavin.

Has the right idea.  Shes going to go where there are people to talk to and bribe  so that rules out the Grey given theres only corpses and Pharasmans there, and neither are a talkative lot.  We can make a lot of jokes about the nobles being the real criminals living in South Shore, but its a fact that street-level criminals dont operate there due to all the private security.  Unless Lamm is living out of some nobles basement, hes not there either and neither is Ileosa.  But even if Lamm is living out of some nobles basement, nobody is going to talk about it so Ileosa will still have to look elsewhere.  That rules out the two southernmost districts of the city.  Similar to South Shore, between the Bank of Abadar, Longacre, and all the various city administrative offices North Point is probably also unlikely.

Sabrina sighs and shrugs.

That just leaves the other two-thirds of the city  Old Korvosa, The Heights, Midpoint, and East Shore.  I dont have access to the city guard records anymore, so I have no idea where Lamms businesses are set up these days.  Which means thats all I have by way of advice.

Sabrina turns back to Aliani and nods.

No need to worry about Miss Sabor.  I believe she spent most of today working on finishing that painting she was doing for Eodred.  Although I believe that Lady Andaisin may have caught sight of her, as I overheard her asking one of the servants about the queens new guest.  Ill keep an eye on the good Ambassador while youre out looking for Ileosa.  As for pushing her out of the nearest window . . .

Sabrina glances at Aliani and Atavian both and shakes her head.

Making the Ambassador disappear for a few days wont stop the Council of Nobles from debating who gets to kick Ileosa off of the Crimson Throne, and when they find out their new seneschal is missing there will be hell to pay.  To say nothing of what will happen when Cheliax gets wind of it.  No, you want Andaisin gone, you need to get somebody else selected to be Korvosas new seneschal, and then you need to get her ambassadorship revoked.  Touching her before then is going to only cause worse problems than it solves . . . and I _hate_ that, but trust Ileosas assessment of the situation.  You should as well.

Sabrina concludes, her tone making it clear just how strongly all of you should heed her advice regarding Ambassador Andaisin.  Given that the ambassador had access to high-level clerical spells given the defenses of her small home, an assassination attempt also seemed fraught with peril, especially without Sabrinas direct aid.

Anything else you need to know?  Otherwise, I wont keep you given time is precious right now.

Sabrina says, clearly hinting that it was time for the party to get out and start searching for the missing queen.

***************************************

(OOC:  The party has acquired the following items courtesy of Sabrina (just to re-list them here outside of the larger conversation).  You are free to go shopping at the Bank of Abadar, which is open even into the evening  just ask for whatever items you wish and Ill check to see if they are available for sale.)

250 PP (2,500 GP)  for purchase of supplies/new clothes/general expenses3 Potions of Cure Moderate WoundsPotion of Protection from ArrowsPotion of Barkskin (+2)Potion of Invisibility

----------


## Darvin

Dalen smiles as Sabrina's mention of wanting the Cytillipede, "in the unlikely event that we can subdue the creature alive, I'll be sure to bring it back just for you,"

He turns to the party members, "That fishery is as good a place to start looking as any. I suspect Lamm's operation abandoned it that night, but Ileosa may have still been scrounging there for clues. Take Atavian and my familiar, Rhetoric, with you. If you find anything, do not hesitate to send him back as a messenger,"

He then turns back to Sabrina, "I will be procuring a scroll of Whispering Wind for contacting you. It is quicker to cast than Sending, but the drawback is that the message is delivered to a place and not a person. You will need to leave a servant at the prearranged location to receive the message and relay it to you, but it will be much faster than contacting you via sending,"

He then turns to Aliani, "we'll make haste by horseback to see if we can procure the scrolls we need. I'll provide you a horse for that very purpose," Dalen opens his pocketwatch and it flares with magical light; not missing a beat he channels the newly-refreshed energy into a Mount spell for Aliani, "You will look for a divine scroll of sending, while I'll head to the Goldmarket to pick up some arcane scrolls to hedge our bets. We'll rendezvous with these two before casting the scrolls,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dalen uses his pearl of power to refresh his Mount spell slot, which he promptly casts for Aliani.

In terms of purchases, Dalen wants Aliani to buy a Scroll of Sending (700 gp), while he wants to pick up a scroll of Whispering Wind and Locate Object (150 gp each). That leaves 1500 gp for other purchases if other party members have any ideas.

Dalen will carry one potion of Cure Moderate Wounds if no one objects, otherwise he'll leave the potions for the others.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Scratch my chin? She knew what she was doing!"

With brief mutterings, Silas left the company of Genevieve with a similar issue one might have after attending a large dinner. Even his hindsight was measurably identical. His trip home was less than ideal thanks to this, and while he didn't mind the gawkings of his neighbours, it would have been nice to advertise in more accommodating trousers.

Upon arrival at his abode, Silas placed Vjala's note on a table as he prepared himself for the field marshal. While he did not spend an especially long time redressing, the dandy did his best to be called uniform adjacent. Something that he assumed would please Miss Kroft. He didn't know why he dressed up for her, or what Genevieve had meant when she asked him of his interest. He just knew it would make an impression. He told himself that she would be a welcome addition to his clientbase. With his breastplate secured, and gear prepared, he exited the building. Of course, a few minutes later, he would reenter it to retrieve the note. It being more important than the tea he had repackaged with strings and bows as to look more like the gift it was intended to be. He had even written a note into a small parchment that said something to the effect of "go the **** to sleep," written in elvish. Given its place among the aristocratic, he assumed she could speak it well enough to read a few common words. Inside the box was also a simple instruction with the intended effect of the dreamer's star tea, and a small block of soap from Silas' personal collection.

His later disappointment upon hearing the news of his companions' success seemed plain for anyone around him as he stood in the . Of course he was well accepting of her decision to sleep, but he was a selfish kind of cat. Of all the times for her to listen to reason, it had to be then.

"I could have seen my daughter today!"

He of course didn't yell this. That would have been embarrassing. Instead, he said it in a powerful exasperated exhale. As the words escaped his mouth, he fell against Rhev's desk chair. He looked up at the man, clearly annoyed at the situation.

"I was counting on you! What do you mean you couldn't stop her? Ah well, she's sleeping and that's all that matters I suppose."

Beyond these examples, the tiefling gave a slurry of indignant questions - displays of character that while not damning were rather embarrasing, and he had no plans to repeat the encounter to anyone. With an apology, Silas finally explained the tea he had procured for the field marshal, that it was not a drug, and that he would appreciate Rhev to hand the tea bouquet to Kroft once she returned to her office. Perhaps even leave the box tied to her door. With no chance to talk business with the field marshal, Silas settled his chat with Rhev before heading over to Dalen's where he expected to find the wizard hunched over a hundred unfinished scrolls of horse summoning. 

"Knock knock, darlings!"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

As Sabrina continued on in her discussion of the queen's possible whereabouts, Aliani poked his head into the bag, letting out a low whistle and turned a bit red-faced -- but did his best to keep his opinions on the matter to himself otherwise.  He likewise tried to not think about the lives that could have been saved with such things, if they weren't laying about the castle like a spoiled child's toy room.  That satchel had the wealth of, what, two or three people's lifetimes in it?  _Not that he wasn't turning into a walking treasure trove himself..._

It was only when Dalen addressed him that he snapped out of his reverie and back to life.  "Y -- yes, of course, of course.  A horse?  Of course, yes, that makes sense.  Get the sending scroll, meet you back at, what, at your place and we'll figure out what to say?  I think I've got enough, you said it'd be what, six hundred right?  I... you'd better lend me some of that coin in there to cover the difference."

That the coins in the satchel Dalen had been handed turned out to be platinum -- _of course they'd be platinum, why would someone in here trifle with handling mere gold and silver, they probably let the servants throw those into a fountain or something_ -- and Aliani choked a bit, again.  "On second thought, you'd better give me the full sum."  He shoved the second bag, the one with the potions in it, into Dalen's hand as well as soon as he had counted out the cash required.  "You plan out what to do with these, please?  I figure there's six of them and six of us so everybody should get one I think?"

"Well, I'm off, good luck with the clue gathering and such, I'll try not to get robbed on the way."  He placed a foot in the stirrup and hopped up -- well, most of the way up -- onto the horse, which shifted just a bit and caused him to lose his balance just enough to abort the mission.  After the false start, he managed to ascend the saddle on his second try.  He flashed a self deprecating grin to the group as he said "Never work with children or animals, they told me..." as he caressed the horse's neck.  "Come on, now, let's go, gently now, good horse, please don't kill me.  That's good, yes!" was his command to the horse, which set off on a docile pace while the actor wrapped his arms around its neck and held on for dear life.

The bank of Abadar and the sanctuary of Shelyn were quite close together, no more than a few blocks apart up in North Point.  He figured he'd hit the Sheylnites up first -- definitely his type of people, less paperwork for sure, and all around a more pleasant experience -- if they happened to have anything on hand.  The bank was a surer thing but he was hoping to not stand in line for half an hour and he knew his wrist would be sore from all the paperwork to be signed.  _No pressure either way_ he thought to himself, _you screw it up she probably just dies or something.  Would that even be bad right now?  Probably?_

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin raised an eyebrow at the awkwardness of Aliani's departure.  Something was clearly making the man uncomfortable, though Gavin had no idea what it could be.

"Alright.  Well, unless there's any objections, the rest of us will head over to the fishery, see what we can find.  I don't suppose you have any more of those fancy horses, Dalen?"

Taking one of the potions of healing and slipping it into a pouch on his belt, Gavin cracked his neck.  "Best get moving, then, if we want to try and catch up with her before anything else terrible happens."

----------


## Captain Jak

Filching the rough-textured potion bottle out of the bag and tucking it away in a pouch on his bandolier, Jakkin plucks ineffectively at his stained and scorched clothing.

*"Im going to have to learn that little spell that magickers use to clean their things; how hard can it really be?"* he grumps, only halfway kidding.

*"Im going to have to detour to pick up some new clothes; Ill meet you at the fishery, its a good place to start the search,"* he agrees, then sets off into the city at a pace and route only an urban-experienced Halfling could manage; and not even many of them at that.  Darting around cart wheels, bounding over upended barrels, and weaving in amongst a throng of moving legs like they were no more than tall grasses, he heads for his preferred shop that caters to client of his stature that require clothing.

Hell have to salvage a few of his less replaceable items, but the rest of his outfit is for the rag bin.  No one ever said revenge was good for the wardrobe, thats for certain. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Claiming the Potion of Barkskin; will quickly shop for a basic Travellers Outfit, since theres no need to go overboard on clothes that will most likely get wrecked again.

----------


## Inspectre

*PiccadillyPi*

You are starting to feel like the world is conspiring to give you the run-around today, as not only is Kroft already gone but you get a bunch of noncommittal answers to inquiries regarding Rhevs location as well.  You finally run into him in one of the hallways of Citadel Volyshenek, and before he can complain about you wandering around the place unescorted, you shove the bag of tea into his hands, explain its nature as non-addictive tea, request that he deliver it to Kroft on the morrow, and vent a bit of your frustration over the situation under your breath.  Rhev assures you that he will take care of seeing the tea to Kroft, but not without venting a bit of passive-aggressiveness of his own over being made your delivery boy.

The runaround continues when you arrive at Dalens house, only for just Greg to answer the door when you call.  Apparently, some sort of note from the castle had been delivered a few hours ago, and as soon as Dalen read the note he hurried everyone else out of the house and off to the castle.  Presumably he wouldnt have done that if it hadnt been important, but yet again you are forced to move on to the castle.

Only for the cycle to repeat yet again, as the guards eye you strangely before informing you that the rest of your group had just left.  But the queens bodyguard Sabrina was still in the courtyard, so she waved you in and quickly explained the situation  Queen Ileosa had run off to go hunt down Gaedren Lamm by herself, she hadnt come back yet, and she needed to be back at the castle by tomorrow morning, because the council of nobles was meeting tomorrow to decide the new seneschal and that Urgathoan _Bitch_ was at the top of their list!  

Unfortunately, Sabrina had no idea where everyone had run off to, although she does recall them mentioning the Fishery, which does ring a bell in your mind.  Theres only one Fishery that could mean, and so you set off at a run again, and this time you finally manage to catch up with the two new guys  erm, the hellknight Gavin and Atavian.

(Welcome back to the rest of the party, pal!  You may check the TheChanger & SanguinePenguin section below as well!)

*Everyone Else*

Bah, that thing sounds dangerous.  Better just kill it if you get the chance.

Sabrina replies with a slightly wistful tone to Dalens offer to capture the highly dangerous Shudder mutant centipede  she clearly really wanted to fight that centipede.

As for your message . . . hrm.  Do you remember that garden where we had lunch the other day?  Its right outside where the painter girl had her studio set up, and weve set her up in there with a cot.  Its in an out of the way corner of the castle so nobody but Andaisin will ever bother her, and just in case she tries something tonight Ill be set up in the garden outside admiring the stars or whatever you artsy types call it.  Might as well bodyguard _someone_ tonight.

Sabrina says gruffly while waving at Aliani to provide the example of what she thinks of artsy, although the slight curl of her lips suggests that its a bit of a joke, given the state of Alianis current attire.  Her expression returns to being cold and grim a moment later as she says her way of good-byes to the group.

Im counting on you to find her.  Dont screw this up.  _Please_.

From there, everyone splits up to go their separate ways  Dalen to purchase arcane scrolls, Aliani to purchase a scroll of Sending, Jakkin to purchase a change of clothes, and Gavin and Atavian (with Rhetoric in tow, who is uncharacteristically silent about all this) to the old Fishery to see if Ileosa and Elliana checked there first.

(OOC:  Individual sections below!)

*Darvin*

You head back out alone into the city as it settles down into its evening as the sun disappears beneath the sea and the moon rises in the nights sky to take its place.  Fortunately, several shops near the Acadamae are still open even at this hour, catering to late-studying students, and you have no trouble finding copies of the scrolls that you are seeking.

Still, despite managing to get the requested scrolls at the first shop you check, the detour over to the Acadamae from the castle takes up valuable time, and without a Mount as Aliani has it takes you the better part of an hour to get from the castle to the streets surrounding the Acadamae, pick up the scrolls, and then travel to Midpoint to the old Fishery down on the docks.  Fortunately, the group is still having a look around the place by the time you arrive  even Silas is somehow here (because Sabrina contacted him).

*Captain Jak*

With a bit of experience on Korvosas Midpoint docks  and a bit of cognitive dissonance over having two sets of memories involving the docks and businesses along them, which didnt always match exactly when it came to what business was located where  you knew of a small adventuring shop that catered to adventurers coming into Korvosa off the docks.  And since they were catering to adventurers new to Korvosa, they tended to keep odd hours, which definitely included the evening hours just after the sun set.  The more important bit here, however, was the fact that the proprietor was also a halfling and a tailor, and so to fill in the often lean-times that came with catering to adventurers in-between the windfalls, he also managed a clothing shop specifically for halflings.  And since the shop was nearly located on the way to the Old Fishery, it was the perfect stop to get some new clothing before moving on to the business at-hand.  Wouldnt do to go saving the citys new queen in these torn and bloody rags, after all!

When you come into the shop, the proprietor  Seamus  seems to be in an unusually good mood.  The halfling tailor is normally pleasant enough with all of his customers, but today he greats you with a big smile.

Jakkin my boy, what happened to you!?  You look like youve been in a fight with a horse-drawn carriage, and the carriage ambushed you by running you over first!  Come in, come in!  Least I can do to help one of my favorite customers is to get him a clean shirt!

Given his good mood, Seamus probably would take the time necessary to tailor you a custom-fit suit of new clothes, even at this late hour, but you certainly dont have the time for that so its over to the pre-made selection of clothes which will fit well enough for tonight.  As Seamus is helping you pick through the jackets and shirts, he leans in conspiratorially.

I know I shouldnt talk about other customers when theyre not here, but Jakkin my friend Ive had another run of wonderful luck.  Earlier today I had one of _them_ come in  one of those adventurers with too much money and not enough time.  Elven lass, and I swear to you she must have swam the rest of the way into port because she was soaked from head to toe.  Must have gotten attacked by a reefclaw or shark on her little swim too, because there was a long bloody tear in her dress.  It was almost a comical sight, but judging from the look on the lasss face if I had started laughing, shed have either burst into tears or burned the shop down  maybe both!  So I made her a cup of tea to warm her up and got a fresh change of tall-folk clothes picked out, but she was rather tight-lipped on what she was doing.  I didnt press her on it  adventurers can be a weird lot, so Ive learned not to ask too many questions.  But heres the best part  after she got changed in the private room and it was time to settle up, she dropped _ten_ platinum crowns on the counter!  Said it was a tip for helping her out!  Adventurers my friend . . . more money than sense, the entire lot of them . . . although I suppose you might know a bit about that yourself, eh?

Seamus teased, gesturing at your ruined outfit.

Ah well.  Its been a good night my friend, my expenses for the week have been covered.  Dont worry about the change of clothes  its on the house for being a repeat customer instead of one of these crazy adventurers that are in and out, gone, never to be seen again.

(OOC:  If Jakkin wants to hurry on, you can move down to the TheChanger & SanguinePenquin section, or he can stay here and try to press for more details.)

*Stelio Kontos*

Between Dalens conjured horse  which had an eerie level of obedience to your commands compared to a normal horse  and the relative proximity of North Point to Castle Korvosa, you arrive at the Sanctuary of Shelyn in record time.  A small but regal looking chapel of white marble, the sanctuary encloses a relatively large (for the buildings size) courtyard garden that traditionally is full of sculptures, tapestries, flowers, and other less conventional forms of art.  Its usually quite pleasant to visit, so long as you dont mind all the artists working within who will ask you to critique their work.

Today, however, the open courtyard has a somber air to it, and it seems that there is some sort of evening vigil being held as when you arrive the courtyard is mostly full of people holding a dizzying array of lanterns, candles, and other light sources.  Indeed, scarcely have you clambered down from Dalens horse and awkwardly tied it to a hitching post (although you have a strange feeling that the horse will be _exactly_ where you left it) before an acolyte is casting a Light spell on a small piece of carved wood and handing it to you.

Are you here for the vigil, Mr. Rose?

The acolyte quietly asks, gesturing at a nearby wall which has been plastered with sketches depicting a mousey half-elf woman with a nervous smile.  Although the sketches vary widely in the womans facial proportions and overall drawing skill, they do consistently depict her as wearing acolyte robes with an abalone-shell holy symbol of Shelyn hanging from her neck.  Many of the sketches are labeled Jostilina Susperio.

Although you dont recall the half-elf woman depicting on these sketches, under normal circumstances you may have stayed out of politeness until the vigil was over but this was looking like a several hour affair and you simply did not have the time tonight.  So with apologies, you explain that you were just visiting here on business, and the acolyte frowns a little but nods and leads you around the outskirts of the courtyard and into the chapel proper, handing you off to a half-orc woman whose acolyte robes seemed to be serving as a billboard for all manner of bone scrimshaw.  This acolyte was notably cooler than the one that greeted you at the entrance  must not be a people person, hence why shes back in the chapel  but she was professional and quickly found a scroll of Sending from the chapels stores which she sold for the standard fee of 700 gold pieces.  700 gold pieces . . . all so you could have a brief 25-word conversation with a woman who had deliberately slipped out of the safety of her castle and guards to go on an ill-conceived quest for revenge.  And yet the alternative of Senaschal Andaisin was far worse, so you smiled, thanked the half-orc woman, and went on your way.

Dalens horse was indeed exactly where you had left it, and less than five minutes after arriving at the Sanctuary of Shelyn you were off again, this time heading down along the docks to Midpoint . . . and the old fishery that you had hoped you would never have to see again, in this world or any other.  But it seemed like it was going to be a night full of you not getting what you wanted, so what was one more sacrifice?

(You may skip down to the section below for TheChanger and SanguinePenguin.  Feel free to enter into the scene whenever you like as you are certainly the first of the group to arrive after Gavin, Atavian, and Rhetoric.)

*TheChanger & SanguinePenguin*

It doesnt take long after the two  well, three of you counting Dalens familiar  arrive in Midpoint to realize Lamms old base of operations may be a dead-end.  Where the Old Fishery once stood, there is now only a burnt-out ruin, a charred skeleton of a building that was unlikely to offer any clue to the criminal masterminds location.  This was not a recent destruction, either  judging from the lack of smoke or ash hanging in the air and the absence of any smoldering fires, the Fisherys destruction had happened a number of days ago.  Possibly even later on during the riots, during the second night if not the main night of carnage following the announcement of King Eodreds death.

That being said, you were not here to look for clues for Lamms whereabouts  rather you were seeking clues to the whereabouts of the one blindly chasing after him.  And there was ample evidence of that, as a trail of gingerly-left footprints in the ash leads directly into the interior of the structures remains.  There was only one set of footprints in the ash, and more worryingly, there does not seem to be a trail of footprints leading back _out_ of the ruined fishery, and while nothing intelligent would seek shelter in a ruin of nothing but burnt support timbers, there are any number of dangerous vermin who would not be so picky of new tenants.  

Memories from his time investigating crime scenes are close to the surface of Gavins mind as he takes point in stepping across the buildings now wide-open threshold, eyes scanning the wreckage carefully for additional evidence or potential danger.  It doesnt take long to find both, for as soon as the two of you move halfway through what was the entry office, the blackened floorboards beneath your feet being to creak ominously.  Through the remaining charred beams, the two of you can follow the meandering path of footprints into the next room, where the inevitable happened, and the footprints end in a fairly sizable hole in the floor where the Fisherys structure began to jut out over the Jeggare River, and there was no solid ground beneath the burned planks to provide support.

It would be dangerous even for the lighter Atavian to venture out that far to examine the hole in close detail, but here the third member of your team proved his worth as even as a prime member of his species, Rhetoric still had all the weight of a thrush.  But perhaps a bit more intelligence, as the thrush flew out unbidden to land at the edge of the hold, peer down around in it for a moment, and then peck at something snagged on a broken timber jutting out into the hole just beneath the level of the floorboards.  The thrush returns a moment later with a long strip of blood-stained cloth that had apparently gotten snagged on the outstretched point of the beam as the would-be investigator crashed through the floor.

That blood was not a good sign though, given the occasional flash of a fin reflecting moonlight out in the Jeggare River beyond the furthest remains of the old Fishery.  Jigsaw sharks would frequently come up the river, following the fish boats and cargo trawlers in from the sea, and find themselves a new home dining on the frequent scraps  and occasional bodies  thrown into the River.  A bleeding human would be no different than any other scrap of food tossed into the River to them, to say nothing of the always ravenous Reefclaws that were probably only kept from overrunning the city by the fact that they were just as viciously hunted for their delicacy claws by the same fishermen luring them in with the offal from the days catch.

It was definitely not looking good for the would-be investigator at this point, but a quick circle around the sides of the property revealed a light trail of trampled earth where someone had clambered their way back out of the River, bleeding more heavily than when they had gone in.  The blood trail ends rather sharply a short distance from the water line, however, implying that curative magics or at least bandaging was applied to the wounds, and then whoever it was walked off into the streets and disappeared once more.

While the two (sorry, three) of you ponder what other areas could be explored for more information about where this investigator went next, other members of the party started filtering in  first Aliani, then Jakkin, then Dalen, and finally Silas somehow found his way to you all as well.  The only question now was, having failed to find any answers here, what was the next step?

----------


## Captain Jak

As always, it was a treat to deal with Seamus; their professional relationship had begun with stops for supplies when Jakkin's ship was in port, and had only expanded when he had come to town indefinitely to deal with the whole Lamm situation.

*"Hardly a homicidal carriage, my friend,"* as always happy to be able to speak a proper language for a time rather than the cobbled together mess that was the common tongue.  *"Merely a spirited discussion with some friends of mine and the more belligerent members of an underground movement,"* he quipped.  Given that a large portion of Seamus' clientele were dyed-in-the-wool adventurers, he would likely believe the story if Jakkin were to tell it to him; however, he didn't want to give the shopkeeper the idea that he was _one_ of such a group of unreliable people.

He wasnt on an adventure.  This was vengeance.

His fellow Halfling's explanation of why he was in such a good mood set his pointed ears on more pointed points, however.  That description sounded familiar  could it be, the Queen's handmaiden?

*"You know I don't go on adventures, Seamus,"* he replied dryly.  *"But I do have to thank you for your slight indiscretion; that sounds like you were visited by Elli! Oh yes, I'm familiar with the lady in question,"* he says with a grin; he's made it no secret of the appeal he finds in the ladies of the larger races, much to Seamus' scandalized acceptance.  *"How could I not?  Tall, beautiful, fiery, and with absolutely no head for money?"*  No stretch at all to imagine he was pursuing this 'adventurer'  in other circumstances, he might be doing just that.

Wet and injured, however, doesn't sound good; and being alone didn't bode well either.  Surely the queen and her handmaiden hadn't decided to split up; but if not, where had her Majesty been?

*"Sounds like she's run herself in a spot of trouble; maybe she needs a clever fellow who's good with his hands to help her out of it?"* he mused aloud with a grin.  *"How long ago was this?  Did she perhaps say where she was heading?  Do a good customer a solid, describe what you sold her to wear so I can spot her more easily in amongst the rest of the trees out there?"* he suggested, laughing.

A fortuitous stop indeed; if he'd been thinking, he would have come here or somewhere like it apurpose to see if the ladies had stopped by for supplies.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani winced at the sight.  Someone in acolyte robes... ugh, some sort of funerary memorial, likely of one of their own, not good, and if it were any other night... well, at least he'd had endless nights of practicing small talk designed to get him out of such situations.  

He whispered to the acolyte greeting him at the door, trying his best not to disturb the ceremony.  "I am _truly_ sorry that I cannot stay.  If it were any other night, of course, you know that I would, but an ... inspiration, for lack of a better word, has struck, and I am quite afraid it must be struck immediately.  Would it be inappropriate to come back at a later date to pay my respects?  I hadn't heard, with all that has been going on in the city ... how did Jostilina pass?" 

Beyond that, he did his best to keep his head down, and leave them to it.  He thanked the half-orc most kindly for the scroll, tucking it carefully away in his breast pocket.  "I thank you.  You have no idea how important this may be..."


~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The sight of the fishery, burnt to a crisp... was that how they'd left it?  He didn't really remember, didn't seem right, there was a fire on the dock maybe?  It was hard to go so far as to trust his own memory of these things, reality blurring with dreams as it had.  At least Gavin and Atavian, two familiar sights, were there.  He hopped off his horse (truly a good horse it was, he had to admit) before making his reintroduction from near the front door.

"Hello again!" he announced, making a point of not stepping anywhere near anything even remotely rickety-looking.  "I, that's what I had meant to tell you earlier... you're days late on this.  We were here, the night of Eodred's death... we _almost_ had him.  We were this close... but he got away on boat."   The memory of that seemed to cause him a great deal of discomfort.  "I don't remember it being all burned up quite like this though.  There was a fire out on the docks, one of his shudder-infused minions was possessed with a similar sort of magical distemper as the one you saw earlier today.... was enough of a distraction... but I didn't think it had burned the whole place down.

"So, this is the room they had the kids working in.  A dozen or so, shoveling around fish slop all day.  We got them out at least.  So that's something, right?  Oh, be careful, there were a few soft spots in the floor even before it burnt up, and I'm sure it's even less sound now.  Downstairs Lamm had a pile of trinkets, mostly trash really, they were loading up onto a wagon when we interrupted them.  I think that's still tucked away over at Dalen's come to think of it, not that there's anything of value except to whoever he stole it from.

"And, I've got the scroll!"  he finally remembered, patting his shirt pocket.  "I just need a bit, to figure out the right words.  Fortunately, that's one of my few actual talents.  If you need anything let me know!"

He found a spot to lean against one of the outer walls, one that seemed like it wouldn't collapse under the pressure of his back, and began to scribble idly with a charcoal stick on a piece of cheap parchment he'd pocketed, crossing through things with an occasional grunt and grimace of dissatisfaction.  Finally, he produced something that seemed to please him, and showed it off to all that would look:

Need your location and status.  Sabrina insists immediate return to prevent Seneschal Andaisin.  Are you harmed?  Captive?  Provide relevant information, will attempt rescue.  Stay stationary!

"What do you think?  She'll know it's coming from me.  I think it covers all the relevant points, including the urgency of the situation... anything else we need to address?  I could perhaps take out the questions, they're perhaps repetitive, but I thought it best to be clear so we can be prepared for any eventuality..."

----------


## Darvin

Upon hearing Aliani's proposed message, Dalen speaks up, "Utterly insufficient; you must provide the time of scheduled council meeting. There's every possibility the queen may blow us off - much as she already disregarded her own bodyguard - if she doesn't believe the problem is imminent, and we have no second scroll with which to reply if she does so. Furthermore, for the love of every god under soon and moon do _not_ give orders to a _queen_. I assure you, that will never end well. We will request to rendezvous with her and offer to assist with whatever task she is undertaking. Council meeting, seneschel Andaisin, we're here to help, let's meet up; use your own words, but cover those points and don't be overbearing,"

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin chuckled, surveying the damage.  "So that was you.  We had figured Gaedren burned down the place because he knew we were onto him.  Good to know there wasn't a rat on our team."

The Hellknight shook his head at Aliani's first draft.  That was _not_ how you spoke to a superior, even with only twenty five words to work with.  "Dalen's right.  She already has demonstrated she does not want to be told what to do, and that is not how one speaks to a member of royalty regardless."  Picking up a piece of broken lumber, Gavin found a relatively undisturbed square of ash to write in as he tried out a few different phrasings.  As he did, he relayed some of the information he and Atavian had discovered.  "_Someone_ was here, recently.  Their prints in the ash suggest some careful investigation, until they found their way to a portion of the floor that wouldn't support their weight.  Into the Jeggare they went, where they had a brief encounter with some aquatic wildlife.  Rhetoric, who is an excellent bird and should be rewarded Dalen, found a bloody scrap of cloth over there.  The investigator then exited the river there, and the trail of blood ends a little ways up the road, where I suspect they applied some healing magic to deal with their wounds.  There's no tracking them after that point - if they had followed the riverbank they would have left footprints, but across the cobblestones there's nothing to work with."

Gavin stepped back, looking at his revised version of the message.  "Maybe something like this?"

Majesty, Aliani.  Council meeting tomorrow, elect Andaisin Seneschal.  Would appreciate rendezvous, discuss solutions to mutual problems.  Can provide assistance if danger.  Reply twenty five words.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani shook his head rapidly at Dalen's insistence.  "No, no, we can't tell her it's tomorrow!  If we tell her it's tomorrow, she'll think she doesn't have to worry about it until tomorrow.  You have to remember, she's... well, if I had to guess, she wants to be anywhere BUT in that castle dealing with things at the moment -- else why would she sneak out like this?  I've half a mind to tell her it was happening tonight, but outright lying would, as you so eloquently put it, not end well.  Leaving it to her imagination, on the other hand...  and that's the reason for the urgency of the language, you see.  Immediate return is, to my mind, the most essential phrase in the entire missive.  And you'll note that it is not I who am ordering about the queen; _Sabrina_ insists it, not us.  We are mere messengers, you see?"

Still, he pondered Dalen's words even as Gavin piped in with his own thoughts, seemingly in a trance as Gavin talked about birds and something or other... before making a quick slash with his charcoal at the start of Gavin's written suggestion.  "Well, we can strike the first two right off; the nature of the magic itself will inform her absolutely as to who is sending her the message, so no need for introductions.  There's a time for fluffing it up with the 'Your Majesty' and the 'Your Royal Highness and Grand Poobah', but not when we are forced into an unnatural economy of language.  And" (he struck out a few more words) "I am quite sure she would be at least roughly acquainted as to how the seneschal is elected, so no need to mention the council specifically.  Seneschal Andaisin should provide all the encouragement she needs on that front."

"I do rather like the 'rendezvous' you both came up with though.  That's nice, very nice actually, let's include that.  It leaves us open to anything from a daring rescue to a quiet dinner; Elliana will like that if nothing else, I dare hope to suggest.  And if you both think the language needs to be softened, we can certainly do that, though I truly believe we do need to use words of power, of urgency of _action_, to convey the vitality of her at least replying regardless of her circumstance, so I think I'm going to need something stronger than 'request' but short of 'demand'...yes, rendezvous is very good!"

The charcoal flew across the page once more at lightning speed, with a few more crossings-out and circles around words, before he brought out a fresh sheet of paper, snapped it tidily in the air to remove all the creases, and began to write once more.  Within a few seconds, he had produces a new suggestion.

Sabrina concerned, insists immediate return for preventing Seneschal Andaisin. Requests party rendezvous forthwith.  Can provide rescue, safekeeping, companionship.  Provide location?  If endangered, details of threat?

"I know 'companionship' may seem a bit out of place, but again, leave what can be left to her imagination and fill in the blanks from there.  I rather suspect she feels quite alone at the moment."

----------


## Darvin

"I am well aware that Rhetoric is an excellent bird who will be rewarded," he smiles as the familiar returns to his shoulder, then turns to Aliani, "I would prefer 'assistance'. The queen is doing something, and we can help. Speaking of unnecessary words, there is no need to ask specifically if she is in danger and needs rescue. Doubtlessly if that is the case she will appraise us of such in her reply," his tone is more composed than his previous objection, no longer concerned with the possibility of causing great offense to a sitting monarch.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

All right... how about if we drop the rescue, safekeeping, companionship and replace that with assistance?  Saves two words.  What would we do with them?

----------


## Inspectre

*Jakkin*

Seamus waves you off as you insist that you are not an adventurer, a tinkle in his eye as he declares.

Well, we are all on the adventure called life, are we not?

This was a running joke between you two, as he often teased you about going out on adventures, even when you were just going on a short voyage to Palins Cove to unload and pick up cargo for some merchant.  Seamus is one to talk though  he was an actual adventurer for about a year before nearly getting eaten by a pack of ghouls convinced him that was not the life for him, and he should take up tailoring instead.  The tailor/shopkeep raises his eyebrows as you mentioned knowing his latest gorgeous adventurer patron.

You . . . know her?  Really?  Ha, if you had asked me I would have said she was much too good for an old seadog like you, Jakkin!  But I suppose thats your famous charm working its magic  still too leggy for me personally, but Id wager youd be the envy of every man in Korvosa!

Seamus had revealed his own preference for gnomes, of all things, after the one and only drinking night he had gone out on with you.  So it was not faint praise that he was offering here  unfortunately, those notable looks could also attract the wrong sort of attention in the shadows as well.  Seamus mulls over your questions for a moment, not answering as he sifts through his memories rather than trying to hold anything back.

Come to think of it, she did buy a dagger as well.  Didnt need the scabbard though, as she already had an empty one . . . Im thinking your friend might already be in a spot of trouble if she misplaced her first pigsticker.  Afraid that youll not be able to pick her out of a crowd on account of my clothes though  I dont have the fanciest clothing here, and she picked out a simple tunic and pair of pantaloons to replace her frilly dress.  Oh, and she bought a dark grey cloak to replace her sodden one.  She left the dress behind though  figured Id try to patch it up and I dunno, kept it in the back in case she ever came back?

So saying, Seamus went into the back of his small shop and returned with Ellis abandoned dress, which was indeed still quite damp, and had a long, jagged tear down most the length of the skirt  a tear ringed with what appeared to be bloodstains.  There were several other smaller rents in the fabric as well, which look like some sort of tooth marks.  Seamus was going to have his work cut out for him trying to repair all of this damage, but youd seen him work miracles before so perhaps he could pull it off.  The major concern right now was finding the girl, who indeed must have run into some sort of trouble between the torn-up dress and missing dagger.  Seamus adds more cause for concern with his next revelation, delivered after he sways on his feet for a moment, and reaches a hand up to rub at his temples.

Ah, sorry Jakkin.  Got dizzy there for a minute.  I just remembered something else.  While we were having tea, she asked if I had heard about any dens of criminals from the other adventurers that stop by.  I didnt want to tell her, figured she had already gotten into enough of a scrap for one day, but well . . . she was *very* persuasive!  Unfortunately, the only real den of criminals that I know about is in Eels End.  And you know who runs Eels End.

Everyone knows who runs Eels End - Devargo Bravarsi, the so-called King of Spiders, who ran everything from drugs to gambling to prostitution out of his ship-bound lair at the end of the docks, the ancient scuttled dreadnaught _Eels End_.

I think I may have given the young girl very bad directions to follow, Jakkin.  Probably should have led with that, but well, she asked me not to tell anyone about our conversation, and she was very persuasive!  Not sure why that seemed so reasonable a request five minutes ago . . .

Seamus trails off, lost in thought as he replays the conversation in his head, then shrugs.

Afraid thats all I have to offer you.

(OOC:  You can move on to the next section as well, since I imagine Jakkin will be joining the others at this point.)

*Everyone*

Meeting up at the Fishery, the group shares what information they have gathered thus far.  From what everyone has collected, it seems clear that Handmaiden Elliana came here to the Fishery, fell through the floor, damaging her dress and injuring herself on the jagged timbers before falling into the water below.  She was then attacked by something, likely a Jigsaw shark, but managed to fight it off or otherwise get away from it at the cost of her dagger.  She then healed up and went to Seamuss shop where she got a change of clothes, a new dagger, and directions to Eels End.  But where was Ileosa in all of this?

There was a way of getting an answer to that question, and after getting recommendations on the exact wording to use in his message, Aliani unfurled the scroll of Sending and began attempting to activate it.  Which he had some trouble doing, between stumbling over some of the unfamiliar magical wording of the magic and the fact that the Shelynites had decided to beautify the scroll by adding in flowery script that was hard to read and blended in with some of the sketches of flowers and birds doodled around the margins.  But he manages to activate the scroll finally, and as the words on the paper burst into arcane flame and melt away to leave only an empty page with doodles around the edges, he speaks out his message to Queen Ileosa.

_Sabrina concerned, insists immediate return for preventing Seneschal Andaisin. Requests party rendezvous forthwith. Can provide assistance. Provide location and status? If endangered, details of threat?_

There is a long pause as Aliani awaits to hear a message back from the queen.  A pause which stretches out into seconds, and then minutes, until finally he is forced to conclude that wherever she is, Queen Ileosa Arabasti has either chosen not to respond or is unable to do so.  Which leaves the only real lead as Handmaiden Elliana, who seems to have gone into Eels End as her next stop in this ill-fated hunt for Gaedren Lamm.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Nothing.  NOTHING.  Either she _can't_ reply for some reason such as we're too late and she's dead, or I've gone and pissed her right off somehow."

Aliani sat, shoulders slumped.

"Either way, that was a waste of an obscene amount of money, wasn't it?"

"But, I mean, Elliana has some quite useful healing powers, and if they got out of the river she should be -- wait, Mister Dimir, were there two sets of footprints or just one?"

----------


## Darvin

"Ominous. But let us not jump to conclusions, not yet" Dalen furrows his brow, "one cannot know ahead of time what avenues will bear fruit, and which will not. If this endeavor is successful as a whole, the scroll is simply part of our overall supplies cost. It's only a waste if we fail. I Now then, if Eel's End is our best lead then that's where we should be headed,"

He turns to Gavin, purposefully interrupting Aliani's question, "if you don't mind, could I hold on to that cloth from earlier. I may have a use for it... later,"

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin tossed the bloody cloth to Dalen, muttering under his breath as he started getting his bearings.

Bloody Eel's End, with the drug dens and the spiders and that pretentious little..."

Once Gavin had established the direction of their destination, he realized Aliani had asked him a further question.  "What?  No, one set of footprints.  Sabrina didn't say she had gone out with her handmaiden, so I had assumed the Queen was travelling on her own.  No doubt Her Majesty has access to magical artifacts which could provide healing.  Or maybe she has a bit more personal power than she's let on.  From the little study I've made on the subject, I understand rulers are often trained in assorted magical arts, just enough to help protect themselves if the worst should happen."

----------


## Darvin

"I'm not particularly fond of visiting such a den of infamy either, but at this point Eel's End is our only recourse. It matters not whether the tracks we're following are queen or handmaiden, as either way this is our best avenue of investigation," Dalen then quickly adds about the healing, "I'd also be unsurprised if the queen or Elliana were carrying a small apothecary worth of potions on their person,"

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin shakes his head.  He'd shared everything he had learned from Seamus  including the odd way he had behaved with regards to providing that last little bit of information regarding Eel's End, whatever that was all about  and it appears they're at a dead end for leads...except for one.

*"Unless we're gonna abandon this one lead and start searching for the Queen afresh, we're going after the handmaiden,"* he points out.  *"Sure, they weren't together here, but surely the Elf lass knows where her mistress is, aye?"*  The petite pugilist spreads his hands.

*"Not only that, but the girl will likely need some help, running around alone in there,"* he adds.  *"We go haul her pert arse out of the fire, and she tells us where to find the Queen.  Simple,"* he says dryly, knowing it will be anything but; but it's the best lead they have, for now.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas juggled the crumpled note in his pocket he'd received earlier that day. _Lamm meeting with Underworld leaders to recruit. Tonight. Beneath Kendall Ampitheatre. Going to attack Devargo this evening to stop him from arguing against Lamm._ Having done his usual greetings and facetious courting with whomever he saw fit, Silas spent a great deal of time weighing the possibility that his daughter was playing both sides. Could she have been coerced? He was uncertain of her intentions, but her moves to inform her undeserving father of Lamm warmed his soul. Still, he couldn't tell everyone of the amphitheatre meeting just yet. Perhaps the effects of the eye lingered, but Silas was afraid. Once for what strong enemies could arise from such a meeting, and again for what might happen to the people around him if they were to be discovered prematurely. He didn't wish to see himself nor his companions cut into chum or black blooded. It was this fear that left the otherwise ostentatious outsider catatonic as, irrespective of him, scrolls were used up and investigations proceeded. Rather, he joined the dialogue only when he heard that Elliana - and, in all likelihood, the Queen with her - had set course for Devargo's territory: Eel's End. 

"Balls."

Starting with that. 

"If our queen is wanting to deal with Lamm, assuming she and her handmaiden are able to navigate the Spider's web, they'll be headed... they'll be in even greater danger. We must intercept them at Eel's End. Mustn't delay, aye?"

At his hesitation, he glanced between a few of the people with him. There was the distinct glint of a lie in his eyes. A bastard's omission!

Silas clasped at himself to ensure he had enough equipment to say with confidence he was prepared for most any nonsense Devargo might throw at everyone. He was most assuredly not prepared, and he knew it, but that didn't stop him from putting on airs by sticking out a bluff chest and twirling his whiskers while motioning everyone to scheme as they walk. This was not to be the scary part.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Well, when all signs point the same direction, it will be hard not to follow them" Aliani said quietly, before something in Silas's remarks triggered a memory (were they even memories?) in his mind.

"Spider's web!  Right!  We should make a quick stop on the way, pick up some insect repellent.  My treat.  

And, uh, does anyone have a crossbow I can borrow?  If it gets ugly, as things seem to do these days, it might be useful."

----------


## Inspectre

After a brief stop at Aliani's insistence to procure several (3) doses of vermin repellent and a light crossbow with a 10-bolt quarrel, the party continues on to Eel's End.

Located at the south-eastern tip of Old Korvosa's portion of the docks, the infamous den of Devargo Barvasi is relatively isolated but quite easy to find.

In the waning light of evening, most of the docks is deserted save for a few fishermen repairing their gear and lit only by a scattered few ships' running lights and the moonlight.

By contrast, the Eel's End portion of the docks is brightly lit by paper lanterns that several men in clothing patterned with brightly-colored spiderwebs are just finishing up with lighting for the evening, and a sizable crowd is milling about.

Clustered around the end of the docks are five ships with diverse construction and origins - a small Chelish merchant vessel that has seen better days, a Tien junk, a barge of indeterminate origin, a small Andoran yacht, and finally at the end of the pier and easily double the size of any other vessel here, the long-ago decommissioned Korvosan dreadnought Eels End.  

The rundown merchant vessel is relatively dark with few people walking about on deck, but the other three smaller vessels are quite crowded and noisy.  The sound of rolling dice, shouts of victory and defeat, and the calls of card dealers to place yer bets! echo loudly from the Tien junk.  Thin tendrils of smoke waft up from the interior and deck of the barge, and a gnome can be seen moving about on, pushing a wheeled hooka while shouting Git smoked! at seemingly anyone nearby.  The yacht is more sparsely populated the those two, but half a dozen young women in silk robes call down at the crowd and beckon demurely to passing visitors to this den of debauchery.  

At the end of the pier is the Eels End, which is also deserted save for half a dozen men in armor  two down on the pier by the gangplank leading up onto the deck of the ancient warship, and four more lounge about on the deck.  With a bit of time and effort, the group can also see another half dozen men in similar armor and gear  clubs mostly  circling about the pier keeping a wary eye on the crowds.  It does not look like anyone is allowed to wander about on Devargos pride and joy, an abject example provided a moment later when the doors to the large aft cabin burst open, two of the guards on deck nearby grab the man who comes stumbling out, and they swiftly frog march him over to the side before pitching him overboard, laughing as the man flounders and curses in the surf before sullenly climbing his way back onto the pier.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen sighs and withdraws the invitation from his pocket. It was a matter he'd put aside earlier given the imminent importance of Sabrina's request, but it seemed one way or another he was walking through that door tonight. He turned to the others and flashed the card, "I'm going in, and I'll try to get as many of you as my entourage as possible. If any of you would prefer to remain outside and relay to Sabrina if we don't return then do so, but I'm going in,"

He walks towards the front entrance, flashing the invitation and speaking plainly, "we are expected,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani gave Dalen a puzzled glance.

"Come here often, do you?  I hope you know what you're doing..."

----------


## Darvin

"I always know what I'm doing," Dalen lied.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas elbowed the space above Jakkin.

"What kind of sandwiches do you think they have on the yacht? Gavin'd enjoy the meaty ones, no?"

Chuckling to himself, he followed along with Dalen.

"If we are to be separated, I'll wait outside. If those two come after your entrance... might as well give them a warm warning, aye?"

----------


## Captain Jak

Ignoring things that went on above his head, Jakkin said his piece.  

*"Definitely best if we avoid getting split up in this sort of cesspool,"* he observed.  *"If we cant avoid it, best we not leave anyone alone."*

As for himself, he remains small, quiet, and unobtrusive, generally keeping the larger members of their party between himself and the doormen.  Hes found the larger races are prone to overlooking him at the best of times; when hes trying to keep out of sight, it works even better.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using Stealth to not draw attention: *20*

----------


## Inspectre

The party follows Dalen as the wizard slowly cuts his way through the crowd, clearly having some sort of plan in mind for getting you all in to see Devargo.
As the mage reaches the gangplank leading up onto the dreadnought, the two guards waiting there sneer a silent greeting at him, but before they can tell him to "piss off" or similar Dalen produces a small card - blank on one side save for some small writing on it, but the other side was decorated with a spider wearing a crown.
The two guards seem to immediately recognize the card's meaning, as they both abruptly stand up at attention and look at each other.

"Right this way, gentlemen."

One of the guards mumbles, leading the way up the gangplank while the other one maintains his vigil. 
Having just clambered his way back up onto the docks, the sodden thug who had just gotten thrown out of Devargo's confidence leers at the group as you file on up onto the old dreadnought's deck.

"Hmph.  Good luck, flies.  You're headed into the spider's den now."

The thug draws a finger across his throat and laughs (or chokes on some lingering river water, perhaps more accurately), starring envious daggers at the group's collective back.

From their positions around the deck, the four guards keeping watch eye the approaching group with interest, two looking up from their dice game to follow your progress across the deck while one lifts his head up from his hammock, careful not to make any sudden movements, while the last one seems to pay you no mind at all . . . quite possibly because he appears to be sleeping while pretending to be on watch, slumped up against the upper railing.

Your guide leads you back to the aft castle of the ancient warship, where a large door leads into the back of the ship - probably what would be the officer quarters or mess hall when the warship was an actual seafaring vessel.
A fresh layer of cobwebs around the top of the doorframe causes your guide to make a disgusted face as he pulls at the door, causing the webbing to emit a quiet but wet ripping sound before the strands finally part.  
He pauses to glare up at the fist-sized spider just barely visible in a crack above the doorframe before he pushes it the rest of the way open and steps inside, beckoning you to follow him.

For the lair of a crime lord, Devargo's lair turns out to be surprisingly well-lit, with what must be a half-dozen everburning torches set up around the perimeter of the chamber inside the aft castle - most of which are coated in a thick layer of webbing that sparkles and shines from the back-lighting of flame rather than burning away.  Thick cobwebs coat most of the walls and corners of the space within, but the space within the center of the room is conspicuously clear of any such debris.  Several couches seem to mark the outer boundaries of this space closest to the door, the back of each decorated with only a few stray strands.  Further into the room, a pair of large circular drinking tables have been set up, although only one is currently in use, four men standing around the table shouting out bids while two others wrestle on top of the table, one of their arms lashed to the opposite arm of their opponent, both struggling to scoop up coins with their free hand from the surface of the table to deposit into an open pouch hanging from their waist faster than the other one.  As you enter, one of the men attempts to reach for a dagger embedded in the surface of the table, only for the other man to take advantage by bodily picking up his off-balance opponent and slamming him into the table head-first.  Apparently there's not many rules to this game, as the man proceeds to follow this up by stomping on the back of the man's head until he goes limp, to a cacophony of disappointed curses and victorious cheers from the four onlookers.  Meanwhile, at the very back of the room, seated on a high-backed wooden chair re-carved to resemble a throne sits a flinty-eyed man watching the proceedings with bored disinterest while another fist-sized spider skitters up and down his arm.  An arm which he raises up into the air when he sees all of you, the spider tumbling down to his shoulder before skittering back into the darkness and webs behind the throne.

In response, your guide takes the card from Dalen and extends it out towards Devargo like a shiled.

"Begging your pardon, sir, but these gents had one of your cards.  Said you was expecting them."

Devargo's annoyed flinty-eyes flick over to examine Dalen up and down, and he slowly lowers his arm with a grunt.

"Ah, the twiddlefingers and his friends.  Gave it less than even odds that you'd show - tck.  Well, you're here now, so come on in!  Plenty of room here for you all to sit down . . . although I didn't expect you to have so many friends."

Devargo's eyes flick over to Gavin, and a slight frown crosses the man's face, causing all of his toadies in the room to briefly freeze before relaxing as he speaks a course greeting.

"Didn't expect you had friends in the Order, either.  I've paid my vice taxes, Hellknight.  You can't touch me.  But . . . I suppose if you're here, then you're interested in seeing Gaedren Lamm gone too.  I guess you can stay too."

Devargo now turned his attention to your guide, who he waved dismissively at, prompting a nod from the man before he hurriedly fled the room and closed the door again, leaving you alone with Devargo and his six sycophants.

"So, I'll get straight to the point. Word on the street is that none of you care for Gaedren Lamm.  I can't stand the man myself, which is why I'm planning a very messy and public funeral for him, very soon.  If that's something that also interests you, we can talk about the details.  But if it's not, then you can kindly leave here and stay out of my way when I make my move . . . if you know what's good for you."


*Spoiler: Devargo Barvasi*
Show

----------


## Darvin

As Silas remarks to staying outside to watch, Dalen nods and casts a message spell, "we'll keep in touch as we are able," then stride's towards the spider's lair. As he walks through the den of infamy he keeps his eyes peeled for Elliana.

"Fair odds," Dalen agrees that the odds of them showing up were not particularly high though he is careful not to even hint at the circumstances that lead them here tonight, then continues, "I suspect you're aware of my existing clientele, and in this particular matter your interests are aligned with theirs. I would much rather collaborate than have our operations inadvertently disrupt each other," he turns around and gestures to his companions, "and that's precisely why I have so many associates with me tonight. These are some of the individuals working directly with me on this project,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas latched onto the spell as it came to him.

"How long was it again? Ten minutes? Be swift if you can. If I disappear, assume your shop first."

While the group entered Devargo's headquarters, Silas made his way along the street into an open area. One where visibility was present for both himself and anyone worth seeing. This had a secondary benefit of possibly catching a glimpse of Vjala - even if he wouldn't know it. Occasionally, he would hand out a business card to a passerby, but only if they seemed wealthy in both cash and kinks.

----------


## Inspectre

*PiccadillyPi*

While the others go into the spider's den, you stay outside to keep an eye on the rest of Devargo's men . . . and you suppose be safe enough to scurry off and fetch Sabrina if Devargo proves more aggressive and better prepared for intruders than expected.  Unfortunately, keeping an eye out for clientele was not going to be very possible here for two reasons - one, most of the passerby here and ascending up onto the pleasure yacht were not among Korvosa's wealthy.  Those clients took advantage of private individuals such as yourself, or the Callistra's flock, while the people here were just looking for a quick bedding for a handful of silver.  Two, one of the guards must have caught sight of you offering one of your cards to one of the very few people who might meet your standards, and you were told in no uncertain terms that freelancers were not welcome here, and you could either go talk to Madame Halvara if you were looking for work, knock it off, or get escorted off the premises.  You opt for none of the above, but are a good deal more discrete about offering your services while you continue to wait for the others to get done with their little chat.

One curious thing does catch your eye, though . . . out on the Jeggare River.  While there were a few boats still out on the river willing to risk the dangers of night fishing, this was a small three-person rowboat, and as far as you could tell it had no lines out into the water.  Being about a hundred feet out from where the _Eel's End_ was moored (permanently, apparently, as it had underwater scaffolding to keep it afloat these days), you couldn't make out much, but there was definitely people moving about on that rowboat.  And they didn't seem to be moving off, either, instead just sitting out there in the river.  Vjala's written warning comes to mind then - could this be part of Lamm's attack on Devargo?  But what were they doing there so far out from the _Eel's End_?  There wasn't much that they could do that far away from Devargo's home . . . could they?


*Everyone Else*

Devargo smirks as his eyes flick over each member of the group before returning to matching Dalen's gaze.

"Quite the motley crew you have there.  I'm sure you're quite confident in your chances of squashing Lamm, but he's as tough as a cockroach, so you'll have to forgive me if I don't share that confidence.  I can provide you with an opportunity to take your shot, but it has to be tonight and we've only got the one shot before Lamm goes to ground again.  Convince me that your crew is the one that I should be granting this opportunity to."

Devargo then leans back in his throne and simply watches the group, clearly waiting to see what all of you will do in reply to his open challenge.

*Spoiler: Aliani*
Show


Perhaps it's just your lingering unease from past visits to this place - you seem to recall in another life (or was that two lives ago now?) that Devargo rattled off your home address with the unspoken threat that you had better provide for him, or you would be getting a very unpleasant wake-up call some night - but you were having a hard time getting a good read on Devargo.

It occurs to you, though, that perhaps there's just not very much to read, either.  The man was dead on the inside, comfortable in his life here in this little rotten kingdom, but too hardened by his experiences to be able to enjoy it.  But no doubt he didn't want to lose his comfortable life, either, and would dispose of any threat to that life - like Lamm.  He would certainly lose no sleep in killing any or all of you, and his only interest in any of you at all was because you had a mutual enemy in Gaedren Lamm.  On the other hand, unless and until he felt threatened by you, he probably wouldn't have any interest in killing any of you either.  So, provided you didn't threaten him, you would probably be able to get out of here with an intact skin.  The only question was how could you motivate him to give you what you wanted without pushing him, and when he already seemed to have everything he wanted aside from Lamm?

 

*Spoiler: Jakkin*
Show


You've been keep a discrete eye out for any traps or possible hidden sources of death in Devargo's throne room, but aside from Devargo and his wanna-be lackies in the room you don't see any immediate dangers.  Well . . . aside from that patch of floor just in front of Devargo's throne that looks a little too swept clean of cobwebs and debris.  You're pretty sure there's a trap door there, probably activated from some concealed switch on Devargo's throne so he could dump any unwanted visitors down into the ship's hold below.  What sort of deathtrap was down there waiting, however, you couldn't tell, not with the trap door currently closed.

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin grit his teeth at the mention of the vice tax, working very hard to keep from drawing his sword.

_If it were not for the Queen, this would be a colossal waste of our time._

This was Dalen's show, and Gavin trusted the wizard to get them to the point where they could find out if the Queen was, in fact, here.  But by the Hells, Drevago rubbed him the wrong way.  Almost more than Gaedren Lamm, Drevago was everything that was wrong with Korvosa - the easy going, polite, almost kind sort of evil that dug its roots in and made itself _useful_.  As if that excused its presence.

Gavin glanced over at Dalen.  "Should we tell him about the centipede?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani took in Devargo's words, putting his hand ostentatiously to his chin in an obvious mockery of deep thought.  When he spoke, it was in earnest.  Extreme earnest.  Excessive earnest.

"It _has_ to be _tonight_, you say, or the opportunity's lost forever?  And unless I'm mistaken the sun was just setting over the horizon when we came in?  Hey, everyone, do you recall seeing a long line of less-motley groups standing outside lining up in application for this exciting opportunity?  My eyes aren't what they used to be.  But I could have sworn I saw no such thing."

He turned to Devargo, and all the over-earnestness was lost from his voice, replaced by dead seriousness, the kind that said 'knock off the bull****'.

"Mr. Barvasi: you should grant us this _opportunity_, as you put it, because you don't have anybody else.  And you need someone else, and you know it, because _if_ your men could handle this themselves discreetly, you wouldn't be desperate enough to be reaching out to outside forces that aren't under your control."

"If you want to know the truth, I think you're a smart businessman who's a little bit scared of what Lamm might do to put an end to this nice comfortable operation you have going here, and you with it.  And I think you should be, because we both know he's well financed, well equipped, and gathering allies by the day."  He gave Gavin a sideways nod of his head.  "No need, Dalen, I'm sure the man will find out about the ten foot long fire breathing centipede soon enough.  Centipedes _eat_ spiders, don't they?" 

He couldn't actually remember whether that last bit was true, or whether it was the other way 'round, but it sounded good at the time.

"The good news for you, is you're right about one thing: every one of us really wants him out of the picture.  So, let's cut to the quick, shall we: where, and when, and what resources can you bring to bear against it?  And, dare I ask, what's in it for us?  We can go try to kill him on our own schedule, without your help, you know."


All the while, an odd little song his mother sang him ran through the back of his mind...

_There was an old lady who swallowed a fly

I don't know why she swallowed a fly - Perhaps she'll die!

There was an old lady who swallowed a spider; 
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her!

She swallowed the spider to catch the fly;
I don't know why she swallowed a fly - Perhaps she'll die!

There was an old lady who swallowed a bird; 
How absurd to swallow a bird!

She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly;
I don't know why she swallowed a fly - Perhaps she'll die!

(The song went for several more verses, until she swallowed a horse, he remembered that much.)

So, were they about to swallow a spider to catch a fly?  And if so, what next?_

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas squinted against the waves off the dock. Unsure of what to make of the dingy a hundred or so feet out, he made it a point to look for unusual activity or lack thereof for the few shadows he witnessed move about it. While he himself was dressed rather flamboyantly, he hoped he could bluff away his interest in the watercraft. If it was indeed his daughter on that boat, Silas had no intention of getting in her way for fear that Gaedren (or whomever she answered to) might hold her accountable for her presumed failure.

The dandy, rather than immediately call to his allies, waited an appropriate time of suspicious stillness from the vessel - and only if he could not dismiss it as ingenuous inactivity. If such an alert were warranted, he would simply warn them to quickly quit quietly without question or queerness.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen quickly checks his pocketwatch for effect, letting his compatriots finish speaking before he responds, "Devargo, I'm not here to play games. If you've other men for the job who you believe better suited, then by all means _use them_. I won't be personally offended, and will pursue this matter through other means. I've another associate I hope to be meeting shortly, a lovely half-elf woman who is quite determined to bring down Lamm," he alludes to Elliana.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy check (1d20+19)[*27*] 

Dalen's not bluffing about walking. If he walks out of here with an opportunity for a clean shot on Lamm that's a bonus, but his primary purpose for coming here is to fish for any clues about Elliana's whereabouts.

Here's hoping that if Devargo knows anything about Elliana that he lets on about it.

----------


## Inspectre

*PiccadillyPi*

Starring intently out at the small rowboat, you idly wish that your inherited ability to see in the dark extended out that far, as it would presumably make picking out details much simpler even at this long distance, but then if your wishes were being granted right now there was a whole list of other things ahead of that in line.  You are able to make out a few long thin shapes at the back of the boat which appear to be fishing rods, although neither of the two figures you can make out on the rowboat seem to be minding them at all.  Rather they seem to be dumping something into the water, judging by the faint shimmer of a splash alongside the boat.  Perhaps it's just a trick of the moonlight, but you could swear that a few moments later there is a glow under the surface of the dark water and a swirling pattern forming in the water immediately around the boat.  Then it's gone, replaced a moment later by a faint wake, left by something moving just beneath the surface of the water.  You can't make out what is causing it, but you can definitely see its passing, and it's definitely coming ashore, directly in a line towards the _Eel's End_.

*Everyone Else*

Devargo snorts and raises an incredulous eyebrow at the fire-breathing centipede claim, but when Aliani speaks plainly at him the crime lord cracks a smile and spreads his hands.

"Well, you certainly tell it like it is, don't you kiddo?"

Devargo gives a brief self-deprecating chuckle, which is mirrored by his sycophants for a moment before his laughter stops and his gaze shifts over from Aliani to them.

"But you're right.  I did have a group I hired to bust up one of Lamm's drug operations on behalf of the people of Korvosa, but ah, apparently they all got slaughtered earlier today, save for a couple of 'em that found their way into the hands of the Guard.  Seems you also might know something about that, given the comments about the centipede - that's something new I did not know.  So alright, guess I need to rely on you all to get the job done.  I know that tonight is your only shot at Lamm, however, because he's gone to ground and nobody seems to know where he's holed up.  I can only assume if you knew *that*, then you wouldn't be here talking to me unless you were here to ask for a reward.  And I wouldn't offer you one because private bounties offered by the citizenry against other members of the citizenry is illegal, right Mr. Hellknight?  But I digress - the point is, I know where Lamm is going to be, tonight."

Devargo pauses here for a moment, clearly savoring the delay as he watches everyone expectantly.  He clearly enjoys being an information broker and being able to hold onto information that the other party wants from him, but he doesn't let the pause linger overly long - a seeming admission that he's not completely confident who holds the power in this dynamic.  It's at this point that Dalen applies some more light pressure to the conversation in the hopes of getting Devargo to finally spit out the exact _where_ that he keeps alluding to, but when he brings up the queen's handmaiden, even so obliquely, Devargo's face darkens.

"This wouldn't happen to be a dark haired elven bint, pretty face, none too bright, who calls herself "Elliana", would it?"

Devargo muses, and then gives a rather nasty chuckle that is again mirrored by his toadies present.

"I'm afraid that you won't be meeting her today, and maybe not tomorrow, either.  Y'see, she needs to learn some manners when in front of her betters.  Came in here asking about Lamm uninvited, made a bunch of promises about payment without having the gold up front to back those promises up, and when I told her to get lost she tried to cast a spell on me."

Devargo's face gets darker still, and all of his toadies go very silent and very still as the crime lord continues.

"If there's one thing in this world that I hate more than anything else, it's a twiddlefingers who thinks they can just hand wave their way through any argument.  I get Acadamae brats coming in here all the time, thinking they can skip out on payment for services rendered because they know a bit of magic.  And for all of them, I refer them to *my* associates who tend to be really good at explaining the reality of their situation to them."

Devargo nods up at the spider now perched on the top of his throne, a good six inches over his head, and the spider obediently hisses and waves its forelegs menacingly.

"But how about this.  You take care of Lamm, and I will make sure that *your* associate finds her way back to you in perfect health, and perhaps a little wiser and more respectful for the experience.  How does that sound, Master Rittle?"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

At the sight of such strange machinations, Silas strode swiftly and spoke softly into the wind. He could only hope Dalen would hear.

"Leave quickly. Ambush coming from the Jeggare."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani's face remained as impassive as he could make it during the revelation.  There was a similar concept in one of those farcical capers he'd read a few years back, everyone falling over themselves in order to get to the prize at the end... would it make sense to mention that a couple of Devargo's men were only alive because of their efforts?  Probably not; they were likely just pawns on a chessboard to him, to be sacrificed on the way to the king... aha.

"Well, see, that's a big problem.  Associate of ours, yes.  Aforementioned _date_, also yes.  She's a bit of an individualist, but, if we're to have a proper chance at defeating Lamm, we'll need her along.  She's an essential part of the plan.  So it'd have to be the other way around, you give her to us, we go take care of Lamm together, and we'll make very sure impress upon her the importance of never, ever, darkening your door again.  That'd be a fair deal, right?  I mean, you can torture a random twiddlefingers any day of the week, but like you said, it's tonight or never for Lamm, and we're going to need all the firepower we can get to make our best effort... bints included."

"Isn't that right, Master Rittle?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not sure what Dalen's plan will be, but either a Diplomacy roll from me, or using this to aid another if he's going to try something suitably diplomatic, would make sense.

----------


## Darvin

As Devargo speaks Dalen maintains a straight face. Dalen maintains a straight face through Devargo's story about Elliana, finding it wholly believable and in character for her. If he twitches at all, it's from Silas message. He sighs in exasperation when Devargo says that she attempted to cast a spell on him and shakes his head, whispering under his breath, "she's here," while providing the barest of mental focus to allow the whisper to carry to Silas.

"Yes, I understand your position. Rest assured, I share your irritation with such flagrantly incompetent use of magic," Dalen pauses to let Aliani speak, then sees his opportunity and turns back to Devargo, "suppose we were to leave collateral, then? If we succeed it's all the same to you, and if we fail you'll have been compensated. I'm sure this is the kind of finger twiddling you approve of, yes?" Dalen rubs his fingers together as if there were a coin between them.

----------


## Inspectre

*PiccadillyPi*

You send out your warning, and get back a soft whisper in your ear from Dalen "She's here."
An instant later, and pandemonium breaks out as there is an eruption of water from the side of Devargo's dreadnought facing out into the Jeggare, and then ship begins to list as Devargo's men on the deck stumble and drag themselves up onto their feet as there is a series of smaller eruptions from all around the ship.  The crowd on the docks watches this with curiosity for a moment, and then starts to scream and panic as Devargo's scuttled warship clearly begins to sink!

*Everyone Else*

Devargo is silent for a moment, clearly considering the offer, but nods with a slight frown.

"You're right I'd rather have Lamm dead than another lesson doled out to an Acadamae brat.  Fine, I'll go have a word with my pets, and see if I can return your friend to you.  Might need a bit of anti-venom to get her back on her feet again though - my pets tend to be efficient at disabling prey.  You'll all want to stand back for this next part."

Devargo waits half a beat for everyone to take a big step backward, and then taps the right armest of his throne. A soft click is heard an instant before a sizable portion of the floor in front of Devargo's throne swings down into darkness, a massive trapdoor that is clearly designed to dump unwelcome visitors down into the depths of the ship's cargo hold below.  Reaching under his throne, Devargo pulls out a rope ladder, dropping it down into the hole and then climbing down out of sight.  His voice can be softly heard below as well as another hissing, clicking voice, but for most this is just barely audible noise, drowned out by Silas's sudden urgent whisper that an attack on Devargo's boat was imminent.

An instant after that warning, the ship lists hard to port, nearly sending several people stumbling off their feet, as a massive impact jolts the ship from some of her moorings.  Additional jarring impacts follow, and the deck begins to buckle and shift under everyone's feet as what is no doubt Devargo's worst fears are realized - the underwater scaffolding around the _Eel's End_ is starting to break, causing the warship to sink.  The dreadnought is probably big enough, and the Jeggare shallow enough along the edges, that it won't sink under the water completely, but the lower decks of the ship will certainly be flooded and rendered unusable.

A few moments later and Devargo rapidly hauls himself back up the rope, a look of mild panic on his face.

"We're under attack!  Prepare to abandon ship, lads!"

He announces, which prompts the toadies to start stumbling their way back out to the double doors.  For his part Devargo turns away and starts stumbling his way over to the door in the nearby wall, presumably to either a side room or a set of stairs leading to the crew quarters below decks.

"Your friend's down there in the hold!  Good luck getting her out before it fills with water though!  I've got some packing to do!"

And it seems, just like that, you're being left to rescue Elliana from the spider-infested hold, while the entire ship slowly sinks to the bottom of the river.

(Because this is essentially a timed exercise - get down into the hold and get Elliana out before it becomes flooded and you all drown, with potentially hostile spiders down there as well, we are now basically in combat initiative.  Given we do group initiative this should have little effect on posting order, but it is something to keep in mind that you will probably able be able to move and do one thing with each round of posting.  You can all easily reach the open trap door into the hold and drop down this round as basically a full-round action: move up to the edge of the trapdoor, standard action to swing down/use Devargo's rope ladder if you wish, or stay upstairs and cast buff spells/Light spells (it's pitch black down in the hold).  Will post a Battle Map for the hold once someone is down there with a Light and can actually see what there is to see.)

*Spoiler: Jakkin*
Show


Your sharp ears, despite the overlay of Silas's voice warning of an impending attack, are able to make out what is actually being said by Devargo and this mysterious stranger - apparently named "Chittersnap" with a throat condition.  You are unable to see down into the hold, in part due to your angle relative to the trapdoor, and largely due to the fact that it's pitch black down there save for the tiny bit of light around Devargo's rope ladder, which just reveals a musty, web-filled cargo hold.

Devargo - "Oi, Chittersnap!  Need to let the girl go - her friends are here and they want her back.

Chittersnap - "*click snap*  NO!  SMELL NICE!  MINE NOW!"

Devargo - "Oh for the love of - I'll get you a new one, okay!  Someone that smells just as nice.  We don't have time for this argument, they're right upstairs and I've got the sneaking suspicion that if I go back up and tell them "no", then they're going to come down here and take her by force!  We need to do tis!"

Chittersnap - "*click snap*  LET THEM TRY!"

At this point, the ship lists heavily, and the argument is interrupted by the sound of a loud hard impact and timbers breaking.

Devargo - "What the devil was that!?"

Followed immediately by another hard impact and the sound of more timbers breaking, along with a wet crack! this time, and the sound of water pouring in as the ship lists more heavily.

Devargo - "Damnit! Sod this!"

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin swore; because of what his sharp ears had picked up from below, and from the clear signs that the ship was going under.

*"Shes down there, and not alone; they dont like bad smells,"* he snapped out rapidly to the others as he retrieve his cooly flaming sphere and sent it spinning about his head.

Darting forward he simply stepped off the edge of the trapdoor, trusting to his skills in taking a fall to see him through this. Of course, if the drop is farther than he was estimating this would hurt regardless.

Landing with a thud, he didnt waste any time.  *"Chittersnap!  This room is filling with water; flee, or you will drown!"* he exclaimed urgently.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action, draw and start Ioun Torch spinning.  Move action, move to trapdoor and step off.  Acrobatics to reduce effects of fall by 10, DC 15: *29*

----------


## THEChanger

As soon as Gavin had recovered his footing, he was moving for the open trap door, drawing his rapier in anticipation of what was below.  "If she's incapacitated, we'll need some help getting her up and out.  At least one person needs to stay topside."

The Hellknight grabbed hold of the rope ladder as Jakkin dropped down, swinging under the deck into the darkness below.  _This is ridiculous.  I am literally performing feats of derring do aboard a sinking ship to rescue the handmaiden of a queen.  Like some copper dreadful swashbuckling hero._  Gavin landed with a small splash, letting go of the ladder as he scanned the darkness.  "Alright, anyone who is down here, make your way to the ladder if you can, the ship is under attack and sinking.  We will make sure you get to safety, please do not panic."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Gavin moves to trap door, drawing rapier as part of his move action, and swings down with his standard.  He then makes a Diplomacy check on anyone/thing down here that understands Common and is awake - the last thing we need is panicked fighting.

Diplomacy - (1d20+9)[*14*]

----------


## Darvin

Dalen strides briskly towards the hold behind those rushing ahead; he turns to Aliani and withdraws a scroll of Enlarge Person, "not to discount them, but halfling stature may make it difficult to bring her up quickly. We need someone with _much_ greater height to lift her up. Climb down into the hold, and I'll cast the spell on you,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Only casting with Aliani's consent. Spell can be dismissed. Once we have Elliana lifted safely to surface level Dalen will dismiss the spell to allow Aliani to climb back out.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Are you sure Im the b Aliani began, before realizing that yes, he really was the best (probably the only) option.  The others would be useful for fighting things.  

Right.

Gingerly l, he made his way into the rope ladder and began to climb down.

----------


## Inspectre

Jakkin dives down headfirst through the open trapdoor, followed only a moment later by Gavin who decides on a bit more prudent of an entrance via swinging down by the rope ladder.  As the ioun torch clears Jakkins hand and begins to spin around his head, the downstairs abode of Chittersnap is illuminated . . . perhaps to the eternal regret of the two would-be heroes stomachs.

There is a cloying mélange of scents down here  the musty smell of slowly decaying wood, the vaguely salty tang of the Jeggare River, the putrid smell of rotting flesh and moldering bones, an acrid scent that those familiar with the drug would associate with Shiver, and yes, mingled in with all those a pleasant though faint floral perfume.  But it is the sights within this former cargo hold that are truly dismaying, as the floor is sprinkled with old bones, at least some of them from humanoids as at least one broken-open humanoid skull can attest to.  At numerous spaces around the room, thick gooey strands of web stretch from floor to the holds ceiling, serving as anchor points for thin, delicate sheets of an eerie pale blue webbing stretched between the heavier strands.  Just shy of half a dozen dog-sized (Small) spiders sit in these webs, the ghostly skull-like patterns decorating their backs also in that same eerie shade of pale blue.  

Off to the right, the hull has split open to allow a gurgling rush of water to spill out across the floor, rapidly beginning to deepen and spread a pool of water on that side.  Off to the left, a misshapen blend of human and spider (Medium) crouches, pulling on an old door leading out of the hold that has been webbed over after it had already warped shut with age and exposure to the sea.  It turns to look over its shoulder, revealing a face that is decidedly more arachnid than humanoid at the sound of Gavin and Jakkin calling out not to attack.  The creature seems to hiss to itself YES, ESCAPE, YESSS before returning to its work on the door.  Sadly, the mutated hybrids pets dont seem to get the message as the pale blue spiders begin to descend from their webs and skitter towards Jakkin and Gavin.  (Diplomacy enough to convince Chittersnap to keep working on the door, but not enough to call off its pets).

But the real terror is at the far back of the room.  Partially concealed by shadow and a thick sheet of the gooey webbing, a truly immense spider (HUGE!) lurks, watching.  Far bigger than anything the group has collectively ever heard of existing within or beneath Korvosa, the hulking mass of chitin must have grown up within this cargo hold, as it seems impossible that the thing could leave through even Devargos sizable trapdoor in the ceiling.  Like the humanoid/spider hybrid by the door, this gigantic brute also has a vaguely humanoid face, although its dripping fangs and eight glittering eyes show no sign of any humanity.

Next to the immense monstrosity, strung up on the back wall like some sort of macabre trophy is Elliana  at least, the figure is wearing clothes matching the description that Seamus gave to Jakkin.  But the figures arms are stretched up over its head, and used as anchor points for a pale blue sheet of webbing that is wrapped around the arms and head, obscuring the figures face and leaving long curls of flame-red hair to stick out from the webbing here and there.  Several thick gooey strands of webbing secure the queens handmaiden(?) to the wall, although a third, much-thinner thread-like type of webbing is wrapped around her wrists and legs, keeping her completely immobile as she occasionally twitches and reflexively struggles, with about as much success as a fly wrapped up for a later meal.

As the immense spider in the back gathers itself up to defend its lair, and its five much smaller cousins rush forward, a man-sized centipede appears next to Jakkin from a cloud of magical smoke.  It immediately lashes out at one of the spiders descending the web, narrowly missing scissoring it in two with its mandibles but still managing to snip off one of its legs before the spider retaliates with a bite to the side of the centipedes head.  Its companion in the webs also jumps at the centipede, but its fangs fail to find purchase on its armored hide.

Figured Id check out whether Alianis claim is true!

Atavian calls out from above, having joined Aliani and Dalen at the lip of the trap door.  At Dalens urging Aliani descends down into the hold as there is another loud crack from the wall as it further gives way, allowing a fresh gout of water to push into the empty space.  A fresh gout of water that suddenly rears up, forming a fist that comes crashing down on a nearby spider and splattering it against the wall of the cargo hold with as much effort as it would take one of you to swat a fly.  As the watery arm continues to grow and form a towering vaguely humanoid figure (Large), the immense spider surges forward with a roar, burying its fangs into its side and injecting a stream of venom that seems to harmlessly dissipate inside the elementals watery body.

While these two titans brawl it out along one side of the cargo hold, and Atavians centipede holds off two of the dog-sized spiders, the last surviving two finally skitter across the floor to leap at Jakkin and Gavin.  With practiced ease Gavin swats the one leaping at him back down onto the floor, twisting his rapier and driving it partway into the beast as its own momentum impales it on his blade.  As the creature crashes back down to the ground, it rolls back up onto its feet, leaving a trail of ichor wherever it goes but still snapping its fangs at the fencers feet (Parry and Riposte successful, but not dead yet!)  Jakkin meanwhile, manages to duck under the creature's lunge, grabbing it and throwing it back down to the floor in front of him in preparation for his own follow-up attack.

*Spoiler: Elliana*
Show


Elliana has been bound in webs by each of the three spideroids present, each of which has different effects on her and DCs to cut/remove.  They can be burnt or cut away to remove them, or ripped apart via Strength checks although I will note that even without the -4 penalty due to being caught in the web yourselves, these are still very high STR checks (requiring 15+ to remove, most likely).  The webs can be damaged by Bludgeoning/Piercing damage as well, although they do have DR 5/Slashing.

Thick Gooey Strands  Strongest, Hold Her to the Wall and She Cannot Be Moved Until These Are GoneThin Wire-Like Strands  Second strongest, these are the ones actually Binding her and she will be helpless until they are removed.Pale Blue Sheet Around Face/Arms  Least strong, may have unknown strange effects?



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Good Guys
Aliani
Gavin
Jakkin
Dalen
Atavian
Celestial Giant Centipede 1  2 Damage
Elliana  Immobile, Helpless (Tied-Up), Unconscious


Bad Guys?
Devargo
Chittersnap
Ogre Spider
Dream Spider 1
Dream Spider 2  6 Damage
Dream Spider 3
Dream Spider 4  2 Damage
Dream Spider 5  10 Damage, DEAD

Bad Guys!
Large Water Elemental  8 Damage





Battle Music!

Battle Map

----------


## THEChanger

"I am - by the Hells - thoroughly done with - get off me you - DONE WITH ALL THESE INSECTS."

Dropping back for just a moment, Gavin lunged forward, attempting to skewer the spider with his rapier to open a path to the erstwhile handmaiden.  As he did, under his breath the Hellknight whispered a prayer, though to what deity or power he could not have told you.

_Let me get this one right.  Please, let me get this one right._

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Gavin attacks the Dream Spider he parried, in an attempt to clear a path to Elliana.  Based on the description of events and positions on the map, this should be Dream Spider 1, which is directly in front of him.  However, under status, Dream Spider 2 is marked with 6 damage.  Gavin attacks whichever the damaged spider is.

To Hit - (1d20+8)[*16*]
Damage - (1d6+3)[*5*]

If this opens a path for him to do so, Gavin moves to F2, to begin freeing Elliana.  Otherwise he takes a five foot step to square G7.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Unsure of what to make of Dalen's message aside from the obvious, he hoped they'd have negotiated their point and already be on their way out. Unfortunately, the attack came too soon. The moment the ship bowed toward the river, Silas ran to the vessel. He pleaded fate on his side as panic struck the people around the dock. Devargo was likely already finding a route in which to escape, but Silas had the opposite of goals until he could see his companions alongside the queen. 

"Dalen! Where are you?!"

He thought to himself that if the great old bastard king of spiders happened by him, he might consider demanding the location of his company with a steel tongue and then cutting down a wart on his city. However, with the rate the ship was sinking, Silas didn't expect to have the extra thirty seconds it might've taken, so he knew he'd have to settle for a quick query and let them go.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Here we were again, in another basement (or basement-like vessel), with another set of foes; surely one of these times the warnings would come true.  At least Aliani had been given the gift of foresight to apply the insect repellent... though he wasn't at all sure it was designed to work against spiders larger than himself.

Quickly he cast a shielding spell, one of the few he had left for the day, before looking uneasily up at Dalen.  "I'm not sure I'm the best choice for this plan..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Shield, because why the heck not.

----------


## Darvin

"Not the... well, there isn't exactly anyone else, now is there?" Dalen sighs as he peers down into the illuminated hold when he hears Silas.

"In the spider king's lair. He's gone and run away and left us to recover Elliana from his pets," he rushes to the doors to open them, hoping to find Silas on the other side.

----------


## Captain Jak

Having spent several years plying the ship-born trade up and down the coast, Jakkin is well familiar with the dangers posed of getting caught in the hold of a sinking ship.  They need to get the handmaiden and get out of here, fast; and that means clearing the way, fast.  No time for anything resembling civilised behaviour; rescue and get out, by any means necessary.

Stiffening his fingers, Jakkin smashes his hand through the thorax of the spider menacing him, ripping it free in a spray if ichor.  Drowning in a sinking ship is high on his list of ways he has not planned on dying by, and today will be no different.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action, Martial Flexibility (Bleeding Attack).
Standard action, attack Dream Spider 1: *19*
Damage: *7* Plus 1d4 Bleed: *1*

----------


## Inspectre

The battle rages between the group struggling to rescue Elliana and the dream spiders, as does the battle between gigantic spider and the immovable force of water off to one side.
Taking careful aim with his outstretched hand, Atavian summons a jolt of electricity to arc down into the hold at the dream spider that his centipede had wounded, while the summoned bug presses the attack against its hated foe.
The two dream spiders attempt to prove their side of the argument by working together to kill Atavian's summon.
Unfortunately, no one manages to gain an advantage on the other, with spell and fang glancing off chitinous armor.

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show


Electric Arc at Dream Spider #4
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*12*] vs. Touch
Damage: (1d6+1)[*2*]

Giant Centipede at Dream Spider #4
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*5*]
Damage: (1d6-1)[*0*]



*Spoiler: Dream Spider #3 & #4*
Show


#3
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*9*]
Damage: (1d3)[*1*]

#4
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Damage: (1d3)[*2*]



Jakkin delivers a brutal hand spear to the spider attacking him that ruptures its carapace, causing it to pump out more and more of its precious lifeblood ichor with each passing second.
With its dying breath, however, the spider lashes out and sinks its fangs deep into his arm as he wretches his hand free of the gooey mess.  (Jakkin takes 3 damage and needs to make a Fort DC 11 save or be poisoned).

(Dream Spider #1 is now Bleeding for 1d4 each round.)

*Spoiler: Dream Spider #1*
Show


Counterattack at Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*22*]
Damage: (1d3)[*3*]
Fort Save DC 11



Gavin skewers his spider again, kicking it off the length of his blade before stepping over the body to dash towards Elliana, heedless of Jakkin's spider whirling at the sudden movement near it and attempting to bite his heel.
Unfortunately, the Hellknight-in-training does not notice the noose of spiderweb carefully concealed on the floor in his path until it is wrapped around his legs, and pulling him sideways off of his feet and up into the air, flinging him into the nearby webs stretched from floor to ceiling.  The sticky strands of the web immediately hold him fast, and his skin starts to grow numb where the pale blue webbing touches.

(OOC:  Gavin kills Dream Spider #2, and then attempts to move up towards Elliana.  When he steps into G4, he steps on a noose trap, which hits his CMB and drags him 10' into the web in E4.  He is immediately Entangled in the poisonous webs, but makes his Fortitude save for this round.)

Over by the doorway, Chittersnap continues to tug and pull at the webbing coating the door, managing to clear the doorway of webs but failing to pull it open just yet (OOC:  Next round Chittersnap will succeed in opening the door.)

And over in the corner of the hold, the titanic brawl between spider and elemental seems to only be a fight from the perspective of the spider, as it continues to bite at the elemental while the massive surge of water simply absent-mindedly swats back at the creature with one arm, a hellacious blow that sends the massive spider flying backward and upward, smashing into the ceiling before crashing back into the water.  Meanwhile, the elemental continues to hammer away at the side of the ship with its other fist.  The repeated blows crack and splinter the wood further, allowing more water to rush in at a faster rate.  As the water surges in, it flows over the patch of webs closes to the break, which still contains the splattered remnants of the dream spider that the elemental swatted upon entry.  As the waters rush up and over the spider webs, they begin to dissolve and melt away, leaving the remains of the dream spider to tumble into the growing surf within the ship's cargo hold.  As if in response, lesser impacts come from outside the ship's hull, working their way closer to the breach that the water elemental has created.

Upstairs, Dalen throws open the doors that has swung closed behind Devargo's would-be thugs, revealing Silas just climbing up onto the deck.  The tiefling hurries to join his adventuring companion at the doorway, now able to speak face-to-face (Silas has arrived, and is now on the board at EE3!) 

*Spoiler: Ogre Spider*
Show


To-Hit: (1d20+8)[*26*]
Damage: (2d8+7)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Water Elemental*
Show


Fist #1
Attacking Boat, Power Attack, Water Mastery
To-Hit: (1d20+13)[*21*]
Damage: (1d8+15)[*23*]

Fist #2
Attacking Spider, Power Attack, Water Mastery
To-Hit: (1d20+13)[*26*]
Damage: (1d8+15)[*18*]



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Good Guys
Aliani
Gavin - ENTANGLED, CMB or Escape Artist DC 18 (-4 STR to Burst Self Out), POISONED WEBS (End of every round until escape, Fort Save DC 11)
Jakkin - 3 Damage, Fort Save DC 11 OR POISONED
Dalen
Atavian
Celestial Giant Centipede 1  2 Damage
Elliana  Immobile, Helpless (Tied-Up), Unconscious


Bad Guys?
Devargo
Chittersnap
Ogre Spider - 18 Damage
Dream Spider 1 - 8 Damage, 1d4 BLEED
Dream Spider 2  DEAD (11 Damage)
Dream Spider 3
Dream Spider 4  2 Damage
Dream Spider 5  DEAD (10 Damage)

Bad Guys!
Large Water Elemental  13 Damage

BOAT - 23 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin cursed under his breath as he was suddenly pulled into the mass of webbing.  Twisting about, Gavin managed to find a broken piece of deck to grab hold of, and pry himself out of the trap.  _Note to self.  Get a dagger for cutting things_

Having successfully escaped his own sticky demise, the Hellknight continued towards the woman they were here to rescue, not daring to look towards the giant spider and even larger mass of water, lest he draw the attention of the two battling titans.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

After successfully removing himself from the webbing, Gavin continues to F2, where next turn he can hopefully begin freeing our friend.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas stopped only briefly to confirm with Dalen the whereabouts of Elliana before plunging himself into the mess of webs below, weapon drawn, only asking that his boots take the brunt of his landing. 

"Hello, darlings! What have we - ugh!"

As he turned to face the disgusting creatures around him, the uncouth slayer attacked the nearest eight-legged freak while still in the process of getting his bearings.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move and drop to F7, attack dream spider 1. 

Attack: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Crit check: (1d20+8)[*12*]
Damage:(2d4+4)[*9*]

----------


## Captain Jak

Knowing the spider is already dead, even if it hasn't dropped yet, Jakkin dives forward to get past it even as Silas drops through the hatch to join them.  Weaving away from the arachnid's dripping mandibles  that bite had hurt!  with feints and rolls, Jakkin comes up on the far side of the doomed spider and scurries toward the enwebbed Elfmaid.  He himself isn't the best suited to try to haul her down...but he can provide cover to those who are so.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Acrobatics rolls to avoid AoOs from leaving threatened squares E7, E6, F5:  *26, 21, 31*
Double move, avoiding blundering directly into webs, ending up at E2hopefully.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Where are you... the spider! ... oh, nice moves." Aliani commented to Jakkin as he outmaneuvered the spider on his way toward Elliana.   Just as he planned to step forward himself, Silas appeared out of, well, above he guessed, and took a swat at the spider.  "Nice of you to drop in..."

That left two spiders for one centipede, and Gavin and Jakkin were clearly handling things with Elliana better than he could himself, and Silas could surely handle the other... 

_Nothing to do but go for it._  He drew his morningstar and lunged at the spider nestling in the corner of the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step to D8, attack Dream Spider 4 in the corner (1d20+4)[*17*]attack, (1d8)[*3*] damage.  Make witty comments with my move action.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen moves to the edge of the opening behind Silas, kneeling down to peer at the battle. He stands quietly before reaching into his pocket and withdrawing a vial of alchemist fire. He turns to his familiar, "take it to whoever is closest to Elliana; a last resort if they can't break the webs by other means,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


All Dalen can really offer is a vial of alchemist's fire, and Gavin/Jakkin are in a better position to use it

----------


## Inspectre

Pausing his attempts to aim his arm for a moment as Silas jumps down and Dalen sends Rhetoric down into the hold, Atavian takes more care in lining up his next shot.
This time the arc of lightning wizzes past Aliani's ear as he goes charging in at the spider with his morningstar, and still manages to strike the dream spider dead center.
There is a sharp crack and a lingering sizzle as the spider jerks about spasmodically within its web, before hanging limp, quite dead.
The one remaining spider chooses to continue attacking the conjured giant centipede, giving it another nick as its fangs find purchase between armored plates of chitin.

At the other corner of the battle, the spider that Jakkin had injured and Silas narrowly managed to avoid cutting in two rolls over onto its back and curls up its legs as it too bleeds out.

That leaves just one of Devargo's dog-sized pets left, and of course Chittersnap and the gigantic monstrosity engaged in furious combat with the equally massive water elemental.

This time its the giant spider that gets the better of the fight, as it drives the water elemental to the bottom of the boat, savaging its form with its fangs before it manages to flow out of its grasp.
Of course, the heavy impact of the water elemental against the floor of the cargo hold has secondary effects on said floor, and the power of the impact sends shudders racing across the floor of the cargo hold that crack several of the floorboards.
At the weakest point left by this impact and the mounting damage on the ship's hull, water begins trickling up beneath the webs Gavin had been caught up in.

Perhaps its this water that gives the Hellknight fencer the advantage he needs, or perhaps its simply pure skill and raw strength, as Gavin manages to untangle himself from the web and tumble across the wall over to Elliana, joined by Jakkin a moment later.
A few seconds after that, and Dalen's pet thrush, Rhetoric, flies down between them, a flask of alchemist's fire clutched in his claws.

"Use as last resort, to free the Queen's consort!"

The thrush trills.

Meanwhile, Chittersnap manages to finish prying the door open, and just in time as the trickle of water beneath the webs that had been holding Gavin erupt into a geyser as something breaks through the weakened spot in the hold.  The water fountains up, and then resolves into the form of another elemental, this one smaller than the first, about man-sized.  It lashes out a psuedopod arm at Chittersnap as the creature flees out into the hallway, but the elemental's arm only crashes harmlessly into the doorframe.


*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show


Electric Arc at Dream Spider #4
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*14*] vs. Touch
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]

Giant Centipede at Dream Spider #4
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Damage: (1d6-1)[*2*]



*Spoiler: Dream Spiders*
Show


#3
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*22*]
Damage: (1d3)[*1*]

#4
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*24*]
Damage: (1d3)[*2*]




*Spoiler: Ogre Spider*
Show


To-Hit: (1d20+8)[*20*]
Damage: (2d8+7)[*18*]




*Spoiler: Water Elemental*
Show


Fist #1
Attacking Boat, Power Attack, Water Mastery
To-Hit: (1d20+13)[*15*]
Damage: (1d8+15)[*17*]

Fist #2
Attacking Spider, Power Attack, Water Mastery
To-Hit: (1d20+13)[*15*]
Damage: (1d8+15)[*19*]




*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Good Guys
Aliani
Gavin - 
Jakkin - 3 Damage, Fort Save DC 11 OR POISONED
Dalen
Atavian
Celestial Giant Centipede 1  2 Damage
Elliana  Immobile, Helpless (Tied-Up), Unconscious


Bad Guys?
Devargo
Chittersnap
Ogre Spider - 15 Damage
Dream Spider 1 - DYING (11 Damage), BLEED 1d4
Dream Spider 2  DYING (12 Damage)
Dream Spider 3
Dream Spider 4  DYING (13 Damage)
Dream Spider 5  DYING (13 Damage)

Bad Guys!
Large Water Elemental  26 Damage
Medium Water Elemental

BOAT - 33 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## Captain Jak

Pulling his Any-Tool from his belt, Jakkin quickly unfolds, extends, and adjusts it until hes holding a long, curved scythe thats almost twice as long as he is tall. 

*"Here,"* he says, awkwardly holding it up to Gavin before accepting the flask from the cheerful familiar.  The arrival of more Elementals isnt good; theyll break up the ship even faster.

They might just have to engage them in order to distract them from that end....

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Retrieve Any-Tool and turn it into a Medium sized scythe, give to Gavin

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Al, dear, maybe leave the spiders to the leak on the boat?"

Silas abandoned the actor as he navigated around the dying arachnids to approach Elliana's silk prison. He couldn't do much about the elemental if it attacked, but he did his best to avoid it.

"This ship is going down faster than anyone _I_ know."

Quick as a cat, the dandy began cutting at the layers of web between him and the handmaiden.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to E6, F5, to G2.

Acrobatics to avoid AoO from water elemental moving at full speed: (1d20+4)[*16*]

Attack on web: (1d20+8)[*17*]
Damage: (2d4+4)[*11*]

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin took the Anytool from Jakkin, holding it somewhat awkwardly.  "Better than what I had. 
 Thank you, Mister Longshanks."

Being very careful not to harm the entangled elf, Gavin began to cut away at the webbing, doing his best to sever the thin blue strands he knew would sap her strength.  Better to have her assistance in getting her free.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Gavin sheathes his rapier, taking the Anytool scythe from Jakkin.  With the improvised weapon penalty, that's...a flat d20 roll.  Huh.

Gavin targets the pale blue webbing, which he knows from personal experience is poisonous.

To Hit - (1d20)[*11*]

Damage - (2d4)[*5*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani had a plan.  Always dangerous, that, but with the centipede handling the job of distraction well enough, and the others retrieving the maiden well enough, it seemed like a good option. 

Moving away from the living spider, he took a short step away and crashed his morningstar down on the one that was already laying unmoving on the ground.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step to E7, coup de grace spider at D6 for (2d8)[*13*] damage (auto crits), it needs a fort save DC 10+damage or dies, and the damage may just murderface it anyway.

----------


## Inspectre

Working together, Jakkin providing the tool and Gavin providing the muscle, the two manage to carefully slice through the sheet of pale blue webbing covering the handmaiden's face, the stickiness of the webs working against it as parts of it cling to the sides of the scythe as they are cut through and allowing Gavin to start peeling the webbing off with minimal loss of skin for Elliana.  At least, that was the process until Silas came in and made his own contribution.  Heedless of the danger of standing right next to an elephant-sized spider while it is fighting for its life against a living tsunami, Silas rushes in and hacks wildly at the thick strands of webbing holding the handmaiden aloft.  His falchion easily bites through the thick gooey strands, until the last of them rupture of their own accord from Elliana's weight, ripping the last of the pale blue webbing off of her face and sending her unceremoniously crashing to the floor.

The water that has continued to relentlessly spread across the floor's hold laps up against the handmaiden's face, and she stirs weakly, her movements sluggish and instinctual as she blinks and attempts to focus her eyes at her surroundings.  Feeling the webbing still wrapped tightly around her wrists, the handmaiden pulls and twists, and whether due to natural skill or a weakening of the thin strands from their brief contact with the river water, her right wrist slips free of the bindings before reaching down to unwind the thread from her ankles before she staggers up to her feet, swaying back and forth and holding her hands up defensively in front of her as she continues to blink at Gavin, Silas, and Jakkin, clearly unable to focus well enough on them to identify them at this point.  With the webbing covering her face removed, this is clearly the queen's handmaiden, although she has definitely seen better days with her make-up smeared and her crimson-flame colored hair sticking out in all directions, pulled every which way by tufts of surviving webbing.

*Spoiler: Elliana*
Show


Wakes up at 1 Wisdom after the removal of the dream spider webbing.
Standard - Attempts to escape the webs binding her.
Escape Artist: (1d20)[*20*]
Move - Stands up
Free Action - Attempts to figure out where she is and who these people in front of her are.




*Spoiler: Jakkin*
Show


You pride yourself on being a lady's man when the mood strikes you, but unlike those amateurs trying and failing to spend the evening with the local barmaid, you have a secret technique.  It's quite simple really - rather than rely on some "irresistible" pick-up line, you pay attention to the lady.  Seems like they almost one and all love it when someone notices the little details - how they're wearing their hair that day, that new perfume they're trying out - even trivial details seem to disproportionately please them if you notice.  So you've developed an eye for picking up those little details, and just now your attention to detail has delivered a doozy to you.  The woman standing in front of you is supposed to be Elliana - she's dressed in the clothes described by Seamus, she has the rough appearance of an elf, but it's not her.  It's Queen Ileosa, and it has to be her because the evidence in favor of that is overwhelming.

Elliana's hair was raven black, yet this woman's hair is flame red - just like Ileosa's.Although you don't think the others have noticed it as yet, when "Elliana" fell off the wall the last of the pale blue webbing ripped free of her face, and took with it one of her pointed ears.  That gave you quite a momentary shock of horror, until you realized that the ear trapped in the webbing was a prosthetic, and that there was still a perfectly fine, perfectly round-shaped human ear still attached to that side of her head.While "Elliana's" face is a mess of smeared make-up, and while the odd patches of different skin color could be passed off as smeared make-up and dirt, you don't think that's it.  Rather it looks like make-up was applied evenly over the skin to alter and darken the skin tone, and now that it's smeared everywhere there's patches of darker, heavy make-up and patches where the the make-up has been largely scraped away, leaving Ileosa's flawless alabaster skin.



Meanwhile over by the rope ladder, the battle against the last dream spider continues to rage.  Atavian re-summons his giant centipede as his first one begins to fade away after yet again failing to hit the dream spider.  The newly summoned one doesn't have any better luck, and in fact is rather unlucky in that it appears just as the dream spider lunges at the fading out centipede, and since they disappear and reappear in nearly the exact same spot, the newly summoned centipede is not prepared for a spider to suddenly be sending its fangs into the side of its neck.

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show


Atavian resummons a giant centipede, both his previous summon and his new summon miss due to rolling "2"s to-hit.



*Spoiler: Dream Spider #3*
Show


To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*22*] vs. Giant Centipede
Damage: (1d3)[*2*]



The gigantic spider takes one last lunge at the water elemental, and then either frustrated as its lunge leaves it splashing face first into the surf or dismayed at the water starting to surge up around its body, beats a nasty retreat back into its corner lair.  The water elemental is largely content to let the spider flee, turning its full attention to the boat as it brings both fists together over its head and then delivering a blow to the floor that sends broken boards flying in all directions.  The water surges and bubbles, geysering up into a second man-sized elemental while the first flows forward to deliver a hard punch to Aliani's sternum that is deflected only at the last minute by the magical shield of force he had conjured a moment earlier.  Just before that, the playwright had stepped forward to smash in the curled up chest of one of the dream spiders, decidedly splattering it into a gooey mess that no longer resembled a creature so much as a smear of ichor.

*Spoiler: Ogre Spider*
Show


To-Hit: (1d20+8)[*13*]
Damage: (2d8+7)[*10*]

5' Steps backwards



*Spoiler: Water Elementals*
Show


Large Water Elemental - Continues to wreck the boat
To-Hit: (1d20)[*15*]
Damage: (1d8+12)[*20*]

To-Hit: (1d20)[*13*]
Damage: (1d8+12)[*17*]

Medium Water Elemental #1 - 5' Steps to D6 (Water Walk), and tries to punch Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*13*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*8*]

Medium Water Elemental #2 - Enters the boat through the hole that the Large Water Elemental just bashed in the hull.



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Good Guys
Aliani
Gavin -
Jakkin - 3 Damage
Dalen
Atavian
Celestial Giant Centipede 2 - 2 Damage
Elliana - Awake (1 Wisdom)

Bad Guys?
Devargo
Chittersnap
Ogre Spider - 15 Damage
Dream Spider 1 - DEAD
Dream Spider 2  DYING (13 Damage)
Dream Spider 3
Dream Spider 4  DYING (14 Damage)
Dream Spider 5  DYING (14 Damage)

Bad Guys!
Large Water Elemental  26 Damage
Medium Water Elemental #1 
Medium Water Elemental #2

BOAT - 70 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"You've got her!" Aliani exclaimed joyfully as he smushed a spider's skull.  (Do spiders have skulls?  He supposed they did...)  "Gavin, YOU grab her, and Dalen can do his magic on you and then we can -- ah, crap!"  It was just about then that the water decided to take a swing at him, splashing against the shield inches in front of his face.

"Uh, little help here please!" was his next cry, as he took a halfhearted swing at the elemental, as much to keep it at bay than actually to do any meaningful damage, before skedaddling up the ladder to relative safety.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack fighting defensively (AC 19, for the moment): (1d20)[*14*], damage (1d8)[*1*]
Move: away from the elemental (provokes AOO) and up the ladder

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Elliana, darling! Silas et al forever for our queen. No time to rest! Sights to see, scourges to slay. Take Gavin's hand so we might leave this pit unerringly."

He had to speak quickly as water filled his pantaloons. He could only Wade away into the shallow tides as he made his way to assist Aliani, leaving the heavy lifting to the duo behind him.

"Bloody tangling tides! Off with ye!"

With his words, Silas swung at the water weight as if it were a metaphor for his personal diet.

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin placed his shoulder under Ellianna's arm, helping her to get steady as the water filled the hold.  "Ellianna, my name is Gavin.  I'm a friend.  We are here to help you get to safety.  The ladder out is across the room.  Can you make your way up and out, or do you need assistance?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Conditional actions!

If Ellianna makes some manner of reply that she can make it out on her own, Gavin allows her to go first, and moves behind her to cover her escape.

If Ellianna does not reply, or replies in the negative, Gavin hoists her onto his back and moves to F7, where hopefully Dalen and Atavian can assist him in getting Elianna out of harms way.

----------


## Captain Jak

Taking back the Any-Tool, Jakkin began to fold it back into a more portable form.

*"Go, get out of here before the water gets too deep,"* he urges those who have a lot more height with which to avoid it.  *"I'll cover your backs; get her out of here no matter what."*

Hes no stranger to the water, but being trapped in the hold of a sinking ship with several hostile Elementals isnt anyones idea of a good time.

----------


## Darvin

Hearing his compatriots ready to make their escape, Dalen kneels by the lip of the hatch to assist anyone in bringing Elliana up.

----------


## Inspectre

As you all struggle to escape the hold, the massive water elemental dives beneath the surface of the water and seems to exit the hold to find another spot in the ship's hull to smash apart as you don't see it again.
That still leaves the man-sized elemental to continue its assault on Aliani, while the second one dives beneath the surface of the water in the hold in preparation of some sort of ambush.

Seeing the playwright under assault, Silas explains the situation to Elliana before charging across the increasingly flooded hold to attempt to assist Aliani.
This movement sparks a reaction from the house-sized spider in the corner, which blindly lunges at Silas, ripping a gash across the back of his shoulder with its fangs, before the creature recoils back into its corner.
Reaching the confrontation, Silas swings his falchion into the side of the humanoid mass of water, but it seems to only harmlessly splash through the back, sending droplets of water flying but doing little less than to catch its attention from the glancing blow.  But not its full attention, for as Aliani withdraws the water elemental lashes out a fist at him.
Even so, it can't stop the playwright's retreat, and he manages to ascend up into Devargo's throne room again without further difficulty.
Atavian covers Aliani's retreat with another arc of lightning, which passes into the water and gives Silas a not-entirely unpleasant tingling in his legs.

*Spoiler: Atavian*
Show


Lighting Arc on Water Elemental #1
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*15*]
Damage: (1d6+1)[*2*]

Centipede vs. Dream Spider
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*5*]
Damage: (1d6-1)[*0*]

Dream Spider vs. Centipede
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Damage: (1d3)[*1*]



*Spoiler: Silas*
Show


Provokes an AoO from the ogre spider, takes 13 damage but passes the Fort save vs. poison.
He misses the water elemental.



*Spoiler: Aliani*
Show


Aliani moves back to the rope ladder and climbs, provoking an AoO from the water elemental as he leaves his current square in E7.

Water Elemental AoO - (1d20+7)[*11*] vs. Defensive AC of 19
Damage: (1d8+4)[*9*]



Elliana stares blankly at Gavin for a moment, until Silas's voice seems to startle her, and recognition dawns in her eyes.

"Y-yes.  I can walk."

She replies softly, following Gavin's pointing finger towards the distant rope ladder across the hold.  The handmaiden takes a step forward and nearly pitches forward onto her face as the deck sifts and tilts slightly from all the water the ship is taking on one side, causing it to list more and more.  She manages to catch herself from her stumble by crashing into Gavin, leaning up against him for support.

"I could probably use a shoulder for support."

She confesses, and Gavin reflexively offers her his shoulder to brace against as the two stagger over to the rope ladder.  They are nearly there when a man-sized shape of water looms out of the rising surf and threatens to crash into them both.  Gavin reacts by shoving Elliana the rest of the way to the rope ladder before turning to confront his new threat, buying the handmaiden time to struggle her way partway up the ladder.  But that's all the farther she needs to get before Dalen and Aliani both kneel down and offer hands up from above, helping the queen's handmaiden ascend the rest of the way up to safety.

*Spoiler: Elliana*
Show


With Gavin's aid, walks across the non-flooded portion of the hold, and manages to get 5' up the rope ladder on her turn.  On her next turn, which is coming around after the water elementals punch people, she climbs the rest of the way up to safety.  With Dalen and Aliani there to help pull her up, she manages to climb up without provoking an AoO from the water elemental attacking Gavin



A few moments later, a new complication appears in the form of Devargo tromping up the stairs off to one side of the throne room, a heavy wooden trunk slung over each shoulder.
He freezes as he sees everyone clustered around the hole down into the cargo hold, including Elliana.

"Well, looks like you managed to save your friend!  So, our business is concluded then, aye?"

Devargo says boisterously, eyeing both the group and the door out onto the deck.

Meanwhile still down in the hold, Silas, Gavin, and Jakkin are surrounded by two water elementals and trapped with a truly gigantic spider.

The spider, at least, seems more interested in escape than battle, as it flounders in the rapidly rising water.  
Desperate, it turns and begins slamming its bulk against the northern wall, clearly intelligent enough to realize there is something on the other side of the wall, which is hopefully not more water.

*Spoiler: Ogre Spider*
Show


Attacking northern wall
To-Hit: (1d20+8)[*22*]
Damage: (2d8+7)[*16*]



*Spoiler: Large Water Elemental*
Show


Double moves down into the water and out of the cargo hold through the hole it's bashed.



The water elementals remaining in the hold deliver punishing blows to both Silas and Gavin.
The fist of water upside the head to Silas leaves him swooning and seeing stars (not sure if Silas is at 22 HP at the start of the fight or after the ogre spider bite, but if he started at 22 HP, looks like he's at 0 and Disabled).
Gavin also takes a punishing blow from the wall of water rushing into him (unless he parrys and ripostes it, anyway).

*Spoiler: Medium Water Elementals*
Show


#1 - Swinging back at Silas
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*26*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*9*]

#2 - Swinging at Gavin (Charge)
To-Hit: (1d20+9)[*21*]
Daamge: (1d8+4)[*7*]



With the two water elementals in the way, Jakkin's escape looks potentially cut off . . . although there is the open door that Chittersnap used to escape, now allowing water to flow out into the hallway beyond.
That's closer and easier for the halfling to reach, although he just has to hope then that there is nothing else dangerous waiting out in the hallway if he takes that route, separating himself from the rest of his allies.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Good Guys
Aliani
Gavin - 7 Damage
Jakkin - 3 Damage
Dalen
Atavian
Silas - 22 Damage
Celestial Giant Centipede 2 - 2 Damage
Elliana - Awake (1 Wisdom)

Bad Guys?
Devargo
Chittersnap
Ogre Spider - 15 Damage
Dream Spider 1 - DEAD
Dream Spider 2  DYING (13 Damage)
Dream Spider 3
Dream Spider 4  DYING (14 Damage)
Dream Spider 5  DYING (14 Damage)

Bad Guys!
Large Water Elemental  26 Damage
Medium Water Elemental #1 - 2 Damage
Medium Water Elemental #2

BOAT - 86 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## Darvin

Dalen gives Devargo a cold glare before ignoring him and turning to Atavian, "dismiss your existing summons and replace them with Dolphins. If our compatriots can't escape through the hatch, they can escape through the hole that's been torn in the hull,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Even as he extended one hand down to try to help Elliana up the hold, he took a moment to straighten out his oft-askew brooch, sending forth a wave of healing in all directions -- including, importantly, downward.

He had but two words for Devargo: "For now."  What that meant could be left to the imagination.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Channel Energy for 10 points of healing goodness, rolled in Discord.

Witty banter.

----------


## Captain Jak

Gritting his teeth, Jakkin eyes his likely escape routes, the number of potentially hostile opponents in the hold, and his companions about the ladder.  He needs to hold position to ensure the others have sufficient light to fight their way clear, but the waters are rising far too fast for comfort.



*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Holding his action until everyone is up the ladder; if/when, head out the door at B4, B4 the water gets too deep.

----------


## THEChanger

Seeing the pulse of divine energy flow from the deck above, Gavin shouted towards his smaller companion.  "Go, Mister Longshanks, we're fine!"

Once Silas was clambering up the ladder, Gavin followed suit, eager to escape the flooding hold.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Once Silas has made it to safety, Gavin ascends the rope ladder.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Thank ye, kind bard!"

Silas only recouped his senses as Aliani's magic channeled through him. With that and a quick twirl of his sabre, he dashed away leaving at least one of the elementals unable to easily follow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Withdraw action. Shortest route up the ladder as quick as he can.

----------


## Inspectre

Much like only a fool fights in a burning house, staying down in the flooded cargo hold where the elementals were in their, well, element was madness.
And with Elliana safely extracted, there was no reason for Silas to stay and so with a quick leap backwards he bid adieu to his current watery sparring partner and splashed his way over to the rope ladder.
As he began to ascend the ladder, the other elemental took exception to this and swung a watery fist at his head, but a quick duck saw him safely out of harm's way for that one, save for a few droplets of water that sprayed down onto his head.
As the elemental gathered itself up for another lunge, the tiefling rapidly ascended out of the hold, followed immediately by Gavin.
Seeing both of his lumbering allies get to safety, Jakkin likewise made his escape from the cargo hold via the doorway, allowing the spreading water to pull him out into the hallway beyond before starting to ascend the nearby steps back up to Devargo's throne room.

Up in the throne room, Atavian nods at Dalen's suggestion, but pauses to see if further reinforcements would be necessary - and thus does not bother sending in a wave of dolphins after all, as everyone escapes from the cargo hold smoothly.
At Aliani's comment of "for now", Devargo smirks and takes this as permission to leave.
Still hefting a large trunk over each shoulder, Devargo staggers over to the door leading out onto the deck of the listing ship, and kicks the door open.

"Oi!  I could use a hand 'ere!"

The crime lord calls out, frowning as no one answers his call due to the deck of the ship now being completely deserted.
Growling a curse under his breath, Devargo starts struggling to simultaneously slip out through the doorway with both trunks still on his shoulders, but freezes when Elliana calls out after him, "Wait!"
The crime lord glances back over top of the trunk on his right shoulder, eyeing the queen's handmaiden who has to brace herself against his throne in order to keep on her feet.

"What about Lamm?"

Devargo gives a short bark of a laugh at that, shaking his head.

"You certainly are one single-minded lady!"

Devargo glances over the rest of the group, clearly weighing his options.
He must not have liked his odds, because after a moment he speaks up again.

"Lamm's meeting the other heads of Korvosa's underworld at midnight beneath the Kendall Ampitheater.  Security at the theater itself is likely to be tight, making an attack on Lamm there suicide - hence why I figured you could deal with him afterwards when he's on his way back to whatever rock he lives under now.  But since I'm not going to be at that meeting now, you're welcome to take my place, try to convince the other syndicate heads not to throw their lot in with him, or just shiv Lamm the moment he shows his face.  There's a compartment in the left armrest of my throne there - should be a small silver spider bracelet inside.  That'll let them know you're there on my behalf.  And now, our business is done."

Without hesitation this time, Devargo smoothly twists and slides through the doorway, disappearing out into the night.
By the time the group has made it to the doors after him, the crime lord is out of sight, lost in the panicking crowds dashing every which way on the docks beyond Devargo's sinking base of operations.
Although still a bit unsteady on her feet, Elliana seems to be becoming more focused with each passing moment as she gestures out at the docks.

"Well, shall we be on our way to the Ampitheater?  If we get there early, we may be able to get there before Lamm does and set some kind of trap for him!"

----------


## Darvin

"First things first, let's get _off_ the sinking ship," Dalen deftly strides towards the crime lord's throne and opens the compartment to grab the bracelet and quickly stows it.

Once the party and Elliana has reached a safe respite, and Dalen is reasonably certain that there is no one snooping, he speaks, "an ambush is useless against someone expecting it, and if Devargo's description of this affair is accurate then just about every attendee will be prepared for such chicanery. You were lucky with King of Spiders; if you tried something like that beneath the theater tonight you'd have a dozen daggers in your back before you were halfway through the incantation," Dalen raises his finger to preempt the protests he fully expects from Elliana, "_subtlety and patience_, handmaiden. When the time is right, Lamm will be cornered and surrounded and can be eliminated at our leisure. Acting before our opportunities are ripe will only waste them,"

He then turns to his allies, and back to Elliana, "and just so you know, we _are_ acting on Sabrina's behest. Her majesty's political opponents are moving against her, and she needs to return before dawn. If I am reading the situation correctly - and I usually do - then her majesty is in relative safety right now. She would want us to do as much damage to Lamm as possible before safely returning you to the castle to appraise her of what has transpired. I'm not wrong, am I?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani's face reddened visibly at Devargo's information.  "****" he muttered, in the tone of a man who had just been told his replacement wasn't coming in to work and he'd have to stay another few hours.  He slumped against a wall in the alley, trying to gather his thoughts, or at least get the beginnings of a will together in his head.  He really should put that to paper soon.

He looked at Dalen with a mix of incredulity and anger.  "Have you lost your damn _mind_?"

"First of all, we have no damn idea where the queen is and if we don't find her we're screwed that way. Second, _she_ is obviously in no condition to be wandering into ANOTHER death trap, so someone needs to take her directly back to the castle, now, which we don't really have time for. but it has to be done.  Third, we either need an entire goddamned army, in like an hour, or we need to somehow get in there and stop this thing before it happens, tonight, and the best idea I have for that is only probably suicidal so it's an improvement on the army plan.  Fourth...  I don't even know if there's a fourth, but it feels like there should be.  Start thinking about who you can get down there at short notice.  We're putting a stop to this, somehow, because it's not happening, not in my theater of all places, so start walking and we'll come up with a plan on the way."

"I don't know, maybe I can sneak in there, in disguise, if you give me the bracelet, and make the argument or probably take TWO dozen shivs to the back, that'll be fun.  Do we have anything that we can use that can act as proof that Lamm was behind that, I mean we know he was, but we need more than that, need to make them fear him more than the profit of what working with him would give, right?"

----------


## Darvin

"As I said, subtlety and _patience_. That applies equally to you, by the way. No, we will not be fighting, and _none of us_ are getting shivved in the back; any battles to be fought will be with words," Dalen retorts to Aliani, "as to the question of the Queen's safety, I am _certain_ that would be Elliana's highest priority if it were an imminent concern. The fact that she is still focused on Lamm tells me all I need to know. I am certain that Sabrina would want us to return with Elliana promptly, but I suspect the Queen would disagree, and much as I don't relish crossing Sabrina I am not in the habit of denying the wishes of royalty. What the royal guard doesn't know, can't hurt her. Elliana can correct me if I'm wrong, of course,"

----------


## THEChanger

"If we show up at this meeting, there will be fighting."

Gavin emptied the second of his boots of the water it had collected fighting in the hold and straightened up.  "From what I have gathered, Gaedren Lamm has a decent enough bead on each of us to know if we're waltzing into the meeting, it's bad news.  Frankly, I doubt he intends on keeping the meeting peaceful even if it's just a meeting of criminals.  He attacked Eel's End.  With summoned elementals.  This isn't Gaedren's normal way of operating.  From what I knew of him, he was a coward.  He wouldn't take a risk unless he knew it was a sure bet. This...this isn't that.  This attack was _reckless_.  He's confident enough in his position that he thinks he can attack another boss' base of operations without suffering repercussions.  Or he just doesn't care anymore, and I have _no_ idea what he will do if he found his spine.  As much as I hate to say it.  And I hate to say it.  We should let this go.  Maybe, _maybe_ do some reconnaissance.  If Lamm's sloppy enough, one or two of us might be able to trail him from the meeting, get some information about where he's staying.  But we're spent.  We've been working, what, since sun-up?  Didn't we just have an argument with Cres-with Field Martial Kroft that pushing oneself that hard was foolish? We need to rest.  Marshall our resources.  Come at Lamm with an _actual_ plan, instead of running from one crisis to another like a bunch of chickens with our heads off."

Gavin sighed, and turned to Elliana, bowing.  "My lady, I appreciate your zeal for apprehending the criminal scum plaguing this city.  But, as impressive as what you accomplished tonight was, my associates and I are not in a position to keep you safe, and I am concerned if you attempt to seek Lamm out alone it could end in your death.  If, as Dalen suggests, the Queen is in safety, it would be my honor to serve as your escort back to Castle Korvosa."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"So he hired some goons to do it, or spent the ambassador's coin on something that could produce it.  It's only reckless if he was _here_.  Hiding behind others is pretty much the definition of a coward, isn't it?"

"But you're right, both of you. If WE go in, looking like this, there's going to be a fight, which we are spectacularly ill-prepared for.  And if Lamm sees us, there's going to be a fight, which we are spectacularly ill-prepared for.

"So we send _one_ of us in, in disguise, with the bracelet, as Devargo's representative, and battle with words, and put a stop to it.  We _have_ to try; this is not the time for 'bide our time and wait for the right moment'.  If we ignore this, tonight, he gets stronger, everything gets harder.  Maybe _this_ is the right moment."

He looked pointedly at Dalen.  "So, are you going to do it or am I?"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"No need to be so formal about our Cressida, m'dear."

Silas limped behind Gavin, pulling a stray hair from the former hellknight's armor as he passed him by only to have it cling to rather than drop from his sopping fur. After a moment of shaking his hand to rid himself of the foreign object, Silas chimed in again.

"Elliana, you're a capable sort. Now that we are all aligned, I see no reason we cannot... _tally forth_ together? Fealty to our queen aside, I do promise Gavin will follow through with his word - before dawn."

The tiefling winked at the vengeful servant before turning his attention to Aliani. Silas gave him a soft look as he took up one of the actor's hands.

"Darling, you are a *wonderful* talent. You know we all *admire* your abilities. Having said that... _you'll botch this performance before Lamm opens his cursed gob._ I can see the _thumping_ of your heart through your sleeve already."

With a final squeeze, Silas released Aliani from his grasp. He twirled a set of whiskers as he turned away to feign deeper thoughts.

"I too am ill suited for that reason - if not also for my unquestionable good looks that no disguise could diminish... But you're right!"

The dandy attempted to wring the river water from his clothes while awkwardly avoiding any disturbance to his more serious injuries.

"If we don't intervene now, Lamm will gain a significant foothold in select sections of the underworld. If that happens, there will be no stopping the current course he has set this city on. I expect, given his latest efforts, that he may use this attack as leverage to threaten or otherwise show strength to the other leaders. He's already consolidating power in ways none of us would have ever thought he could. Unfortunately we do not have the privilege of time, so our rest will have to be brief."

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin stand quietly as is his wont when he doesn't have anything particularly pertinent to add to the discussion at hand; below many people's line of sight, he can often hear a surprising amount of things if he doesn't draw attention to himself.  He himself is good to go should things get dicey, but he can understand that those of his companions that tend to tell reality to go stuff itself sideways are pretty tapped out from the day's events.

Going in boldly in disguise and trying to manipulate matters with honeyed words?  Not really his skillset.

However.

*"Security will be tight, but no security is perfect,"* he inserts into the pause.  *" Sounds like this is our best bet for making a difference; but going in alone could be hugely dangerous, should things go sideways  or if this is a trap of Lamm's.  I can slip in, be there as backup should things go wrong,"* he offers, absently touching one of the vials looped into his bandolier.  Could be this is the time to use that particular elixir.

Or, should the opportunity present itself, a chance to end Lamm once and for all.  He keeps that to himself, however.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen sighs as Silas finishes talking, understand all too well the tiefling's subtext, "yes, it should be me to go. I don't relish taking the stage there without knowing the disposition of the others present, but I can wear a mask better than any others here. We have some time; let me make my preparations,"

"Yes, I would appreciate having _someone_ to back me up," Dalen nods at Jakkin, "and as for the rest of you, don't be idle. Keep a watchful eye. I'm sure _every_ party involved here will have lookouts. Don't pick a fight, just observe,"

----------


## Inspectre

"You don't need to worry about Her Majesty, Mr. Rose - she's safe!  Queen Ileosa is not stupid enough to go charging into a den of thieves, so she sent me in her stead!"

Elliana interjects, chuckling airily for a moment before she stumbles over a loose board, which seems to jar her still somewhat addled mind back into focus.

"Unfortunately, Devargo was more stubborn and surly than I expected! Should have known hed be too thick-skulled to appreciate my offer.

Elliana seems to note the state of her hair at this point, and spends the next minute or so fussing over it, running her hands through it while muttering incantations to remove all of the remnants of spiderweb out of it while also changing the color of her hair from the odd flame-red back to her customary raven black.  Perhaps its merely exposure to the night air as your group continues to move away from the ongoing chaos at Eels End, or perhaps its the small vial of liquid that Elliana extracts from a satchel under her cloak that she sips periodically on, but the handmaiden also seems to become more clear-minded with each step you take further away from Eels End.  She finally speaks up again as the relative merits and dangers of interfering in Lamms plans again tonight are discussed.

If we do nothing, Lamm wins.  _Again_.  We cant just let that happen!  We just cant, or today . . . today will have been for nothing!

Elliana argues, touching her side with a wince as perhaps she recalls the apparent shark attack at the Old Fishery.

I know that were all tired, but there has to be _something_ we can do to stop him!  I . . . I was going to kill him, at least try to, but I will admit that seems much more difficult in the midst of a meeting with all of Korvosas underworld!  But if we try and get the Guard involved, Im sure theyll either bungle it or tip off these criminals somehow, and theyll just go to ground and hold the meeting somewhere else, somewhere that we wont know about.  And then Lamm will convince them to join him or kill them all or whatever hes planning.  No, if we _are_ going to stop him, we need to go to this meeting and stop whatever hes planning.

Elliana nods at Dalen.

You are a brave man for volunteering to go in alone, Mr. Rittle, but are you sure that you and Jakkin will be able to handle this if Lamm has further violence on his mind?  If were outside the Ampitheater, I dont know if we will even be able to know that you are in danger, let alone be able to reach you in time.  Surely it would be better if we all went together?

Elliana pauses, and then blinks as she seems to suddenly realize something.

Wait, Mr. Rittle  didnt you say something earlier about her Majestys political enemies moving against her?  What did you mean by that  Im afraid I was a little distracted during out departure from Eels End.

Elliana looks around nervously, suddenly on high alert.

Perhaps we should get off the street and discuss this in some dark tavern back room.  Thats where clandestine matters like these are always discussed, arent they?  Does anyone know a discrete tavern nearby here that would work for that?

(OOC:  Streetwise DC 15 to know of a nearby tavern that would be seedy enough, and yet safe enough, for such a task.)

*Spoiler: Aliani Only*
Show


You are aware that, being in Old Korvosa, only a few blocks away there is the Sticky Mermaid, where you and Miz in a previous life had met Jack to plan your raid on Jeggares warehouse.  Given that you are now recognizable by the barman, you should be granted entry, but you dont know how Jack will feel bringing your whole motley crew into his would-be hangout.  Its also not really the sort of place that you think a lady like Elliana would appreciate, but it certainly matches the seedy, discrete requirement Elliana is looking for.

----------


## Darvin

"I can't say there's much selection in tavern in this part of town, but there is _something_ nearby that should suffice. Beggars can't be choosers," Dalen responds to Elliana's request for a tavern by leading her to the Sticky Mermaid follows the party to their destination of choice for a quiet conversation. Once they have sat down, Dalen recounts the situation in detail, explaining the events of the morning raid, the summons from Sabrina, everything the royal guard related to them, and the circuitous path that lead them to finding Elliana.

"... needless to say, 'Seneschel Andaisin' is a worrisome prospect. The Queen would know better than I what her aims may be, but given what we know I find such an appointment... problematic, to the say the least. As odious as Lamm is, he is not the only threat at the moment," Dalen tents his fingers as he leans over and continues speaking quietly to Elliana, "and Lamm's Derro allies are another matter entirely. Possibly the tip of the iceberg, it really just reveals how little we know. As it stands the best we can do is to continue disruption and try to corner him at an opportune time,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani, with his stomach leading the protest, quickly demurred at the mere mention of the Sticky Mermaid.  "Please, let's not.  That's the place you'd like to go if you want to be seen discussing things without others knowing.  Look, I _live_ but a few blocks from the Ampitheater; if we're to discuss matters _privately_, that would be a much better place."

"But Dalen's right, as he often is.  We need you to tell us where the queen is so we can get her back to the castle, unless she's already gone back there and this is truly a wild goose chase we've been sent on.  And you as well, because I would rather Sabrina _not_ kill us when we return without you.  And _we_ will do what we can with this, this ... convention of criminals.  At the minimum, you need to stay here in my apartment until we return.  I do appreciate your enthusiasm, I really do... but it's _not_ going to be safe in there, and one wrong word and it's big trouble, and if the queen's handmaiden lurking about doesn't arouse suspicion and alarm, nothing will, so you need to stay out of sight, like ACTUALLY out of sight.  And Dalen and Jakkin can get inside, work the verbal magic and keep an eye on things.  I can think of nobody I have ever met that would be better suited for such a task as they."

"And the rest of us can try, somehow, to get some clue as to who's attending this thing, and who maybe isn't."

----------


## Captain Jak

Already mentally half-planning a stealthy approach, Jakkin nonetheless has a little more to contribute to the debate.

*"As much as the Queen relies on you to get things done that she cant, I dont think she ever meant for you to put yourself in, ah, this much danger,"* he tells the tall, attractive elfmaid.

*"You know you can count on us to get the job done and keep quiet about it,"* he goes on, taking her hand and folding it around something.  *"You also have to trust those with the right skills to employ them; whether its diplomacy, stealth, or even just authority."*  He shrugs and steps back  unless theyre going to tie her up and stick her in a sack, shell do what she wants to.

He smiles slightly.  Headstrong women are always the most entertaining ones.

*Spoiler: Elliana only*
Show

Jakkin gives her back the missing prosthetic ear that he pocketed while everyone else was scrambling to get past the elementals and up the ladder.

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin snorted.  "Well, if nothing else, you're right about the Guard, my lady.  I have made my objections clear, but if it is the consensus of the group that we must act, then I will do my part.  I agree with Mister Rose that it would be best if you remained somewhere safe, Lady Ellianna, but far be it from me to issue commands. If you wish to accompany us, you have my word I shall do everything in power to keep you safe."

The Hellknight took the potion he had received from Sabrina and passed it to Silas.  "Drink up, Mister Rata'da.  We must all be in as close to fighting shape as we can get, for what is about to happen.  Mister Rose, you know the lay of the land better than anyone else.  Do you have any suggestions for where a few of us could remain hidden nearby, while Misters Rittle and Longshanks engage in diplomacy?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Well..." Aliani mused in response to Gavin's question, crunching his brow in thought.

"Forgive me, I haven't given the matter much aforethought, but it seems there would be a couple of adequate hiding places on opposite corners of the Ampitheater, we could pass for homeless or drunkards and sit down in the alleys -- it'd be good enough to keep at least a decent view on anyone entering from all four sides.  From a distance, of course, so you're not going to see a whole lot, but enough to catch comings and goings.  That would leave one person free to rove about if need be, because the other two won't be able to communicate anything to each other.  Inside... can't recommend that.  It's all a maze of interconnected hallways down there, half the doors are in disrepair... not exactly a lot of good hiding places.  I haven't really gone down more than to the second basement storage a few times, and it goes a fair bit farther down than that."

"And I think, _if_ you want a part in this Elliana, keeping watch from my bedroom upstairs here could be quite useful as well.  There's a great vantage of my street down a good two blocks both ways; it's not very heavily traveled but there's a chance you could see something coming, from a rather closer distance.  You could keep the curtains mostly drawn and there should be a few candles by the nightstand; if you spot a large gathering coming you could open the curtains and the light should be visible and we'll know to be alert.  And I have a first aid kit in the kitchen drawer, you might want to get that ready just in case we need it.  Keep the door locked, I just had a new bolt system put on, and don't open it for anyone."

"Understand, this would be for observation only.  _No fighting_, okay?  Just hide, watch, and report back once the meeting's concluded.  Because if you go looking for trouble you'll probably find it, and I don't think I've much left to patch you up with.  It would be an awful waste of your respective talents to be cut down on this." 

He paused to stifle a yawn; it had been a long day already, and wasn't about to get shorter.  "I'm going to put some tea on.  Anyone want some?"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas lurched onto a chair once safely within the confines of l'Appartement Rose. Having run around the city and been beaten beyond the endurance of most others, he was thankful for the moment of reprieve. He was not attuned to the theatre as the folk around him, so he left the planning largely to them. Rather, he needed time to centre himself so that he might not feint from his extended activities.

He hardly noticed Gavin's gift until after he had drank it. They could have given him sewer water and he would have downed it all the same. Immediately he felt a surge of relief. His mind came back to him, and his body felt more itself again.

"Tea sounds lovely."

----------


## Inspectre

By the time you have all arrived back at Aliani's house, Elliana seems fully recovered from her ordeal.  She even manages a sly smile at Aliani as she steps inside, remarking quietly to him.

"Well, Mr. Rose.  It would appear that I am the latest of your fans to view the inside of your home.  Alas, I will need to return to the castle in a few hours, else poor Sabrina will have a nervous breakdown."

The handmaiden quickly returns to a serious expression as Dalen explains the entirety of your long day, starting with the revelation of the derro supporting Lamm and ending with why Sabrina sent you out to find her and the queen.  Elliana sits quietly for a minute or two before she speaks up, her tone carefully neutral.

Perhaps this news is actually a blessing in disguise.  Her Majesty knew that the Council of Nobles would be convening soon to determine a new seneschal, and by extension her own fate, but Andaisin being a frontrunner for seneschal is a surprise.  In light of recent revelations, I can understand you all having reservations about Ambassador Andaisin becoming Senaschal Andaisin, but she has always been an ally to Her Majesty.  Given the widespread sentiment in Korvosa against Her Majesty, it seems likely that if anyone else is elevated to seneschal, their first action will be to officially depose Her Majesty.  Then the civil war between the Noble Houses to determine who next gets to sit on the Crimson Throne can begin in earnest, and Lamm wont even have to lift a finger to watch Korvosa burn.  Weighed against that, surely whatever abuses of power Senaschal Andaisin _might_ do are an acceptable risk?

The way Elliana trails off into silence at the end of her argument makes it clear that question is rhetorical  even she has strong reservations about what sort of bright future Senaschal Andaisin would bring to Korvosa.  Perhaps in an attempt to convince herself, she adds another argument a few moments later.

It doesnt matter anyway.  While Her Majesty is allowed to speak on behalf of her preferred candidate to become seneschal, the Council of Nobles wont consider the opinion of a trophy wife whore queen.  Why would they, when most of them are already plotting what to do the moment after she is officially deposed by the new seneschal?  We do not have any evidence to support such an accusation, and . . . Lady Andaisin knows devastating secrets of Her Majesty that, if brought to light, will ensure Lamm wont have to lift a finger to end her life.  The Council of Nobles will do it for him by tearing her apart right there in the council chambers!

Elliana sighs and rubs her eyes, speaking quietly to herself at first, and then louder as she returns her attention to the group.

I just wanted to do one more good thing before the end.  Taking revenge on Lamm seemed like the most fitting thing I could do, and yet today has been a complete disaster.  I simply cant do what seems to come naturally to all of you.  Cant investigate  I fell through the floor and nearly got eaten by a shark.  Cant coerce people  Devargo laughed at me and told me to get lost, before he just shrugged off my magic and dropped me into the hold, anyway.  Cant even fight  that spider . . . man . . . _thing_ toyed with me before it finally just tied me up and hung me off the wall like some godsdamnned trophy!  Im useless . . . maybe I should just return to the castle and wait for tomorrow to end it all.

Its at this point that Jakkin interjects and folds the handmaidens right hand around something, which she glances at briefly before slipping into one of her pockets.  She nods her thanks at the halfling, and seems to reach a decision as she turns to Aliani.

Mr. Rose, do you have a powder room or similar where I could have some privacy?  Im a mess and would like to touch up my make-up.  Some tea would be lovely, although Im not sure watching and waiting for your return from your bedchambers is entirely appropriate.

She flashes a dazzling smile at the playwright, and then turns her attention to Gavin.

Sir . . . Gavin, was it?  When I come back from touching up my appearance, I will be sharing some closely guarded secrets of Her Majesty.  I need to know that you can be trusted to keep those secrets, otherwise I would ask that you step outside for a few minutes until I am finished.

Gavins reply that he will keep them so long as they dont either endanger the Orders interests or break the law seems to satisfy the handmaiden who nods at him.

Very well.  Stay here then  I will be right back.

The handmaiden retires to whatever room in his house Aliani directs her to, and is gone for the next several minutes while Aliani works on heating up a pot of tea and the group discusses various minutiae of keeping watch on the Amphitheater without leaving the outlooks completely exposed.  When she returns, it is not Elliana who steps back into the room, although she is still wearing the handmaidens clothing.  The flame red hair and flawless alabaster skin, now cleaned of the smeared darkening make-up would perhaps be enough, but the jagged metal crown now resting on her head leaves no question as to her identity.

Allow me to re-introduce myself.  I am Queen Ileosa Arabasti of Korvosa.  Pleasure to make your acquaintance.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas stood from his seat abruptly, both spitting and spilling tea all at once.

"I knew it - ah! Hot!"

Shaking the tea from his fur, he placed the cup down to greet the new presence in the building. His greetings were usually violent as certain members of current company already knew. However, perhaps because of the regal title, or perhaps because he was not fully recovered, he approached her with soggy grace.

"I am so glad you felt you could trust us, dear queen. You honour us."

If someone didn't chime in quickly, the tiger was likely to pounce in excitement. Aliani had experience in this when he was grappled and shaken by the dandy.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen avoids sighing as Ileosa makes her appearance, "a pleasure as always, Queen Ileosa Arabasti, the hope of Korvosa," Dalen gives a courteous bow, "I appreciate your desire to speak plainly and directly in these circumstances, and I hope you will allow me to indulge in the same"

Dalen walks into the center of the room, "You are brash and idealistic, my queen, but perhaps too impatient. Your mishaps today all follow from your zeal, reaching too far and too soon, grasping at unripe and sour fruit. You are not a merciless or brutal despot, I have seen as much, and this means that in present situations you act from a position of weakness. If Seneschel Andaisin is inevitable, then perhaps the solution is to embrace her. Speak honeyed words into the schemer's ear, let them erroneously believe the Queen a naive and useful pawn. It will at very least buy you time, if not giving you opportunity to put your ears to their conspiracy,"

Dalen sighs, before continuing, "if you give me no other instruction, I will seek to thwart Lamm tonight and blunt him. But there is another path available, should her majesty deem the consequences acceptable. You could make a counter-offer, give Korvosa's underworld a reason to be vested in the continued reign of Ileosa Arabasti,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"A chel on the throne? I'd sooner lynch myself than allow others the pleasure."

Silas gestured widely to his hair and horns to remind his fellows the possible future for his kind under Chellish rule.

"Oh, you ruined the moment! We couldn't have one round of celebration? Hardly six seconds go by and - oh, blast! Mr. Rose, some tea for our queen!"

The cat huffed at the situation more than Dalen. He wished for a moment's reprieve with the revelation, but this day was not so easy.

----------


## THEChanger

There is an awkward thud as Gavin Dimir plummeted to one knee, face bowed as low as it was possible for him to do so.  While his body was still, if anyone could see his face, they would see it had gone paper white, and his eyes as wide as dinner plates.

_Oh gods oh gods I've laid my hand on the queen I've touched the queen of all the terrible things that could have happened she's going to have my head oh gods I called her my lady-_

The kneeling knight to be coughed, raising his head slightly to address Her Royal Majesty Queen Illeosa Arabasti.  "My most sincere and humble apologies, Your Majesty.  Had I known to whom I was speaking, I would never have been so familiar.  I-"  Eyes peeking up just a little, Gavin looked around and saw his companions were...not doing this.  "You.  You all should.  She's.  She's the queen.  You should bow."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Not so many as you might hear" was Aliani's initial reply, given with a broad smile that indicated he knew well the rumors of his ... fans.

That smile soon disappeared.

"No, no Elliana, that's all wrong!  Look, yes, the nobles are a danger, but ... I mean, you've _seen_ her basement.  You know what kind of person she is.  Furthermore, she's not... she's an official representative of a foreign government!  How is... how is _anyone_ supposed to be able to represent Korvosa's interests in such a position?  It's not possible, is how! Frankly, you should be suspicious of whichever of those nobles nominated her in the first place!  Who are THEY working for?"

He drew back slightly, before continuing.  "Look, I... I think you're a good person, with a kind heart, and so has the queen from what I've seen so far.  Your actions speak volumes.  But... well, let's put it this way: if anyone came to you and suggested 'hey, let's have an undead worshipping representative of a country that heartily endorses slavery and cruelty against its citizens be the person in charge of deciding if the queen gets to stay in power or not, oh and did I mention she's PERSONALLY FUNDING THE PERSON TRYING TO TAKE OVER THE CITY THAT YOU JUST TRIED TO KILL TODAY', and that person WASN'T a close personal friend, you'd think it was a _terrible_ idea.  

"You know what the right thing to do is.  And it's not that.  If she has to have the crown, find another way.  There's always another way."

At the request for a powder room, Aliani pointed to the stairs.  "The master suite's upstairs, help yourself" he replied, a bit more curtly than he usually spoke.

He sat while waiting for her return, sipping slowly at the tea, which was more a device to avoid having to speak than to serve as an actual mechanism of refreshment.  His face was turning redder and redder as he continued to sip, and it wasn't even particularly scalding.  

When she returned, he looked up and slowly put his cup down, looking her up and down and finally putting the pieces together.  "Well.  I see.  Very clever."  He let out a huge, soft sigh.  "Well for whatever it's worth, I hope Elliana relayed my last message to the queen before she 'departed'.  I believe it to be important."

"And Dalen, I know you're a smart person, but that is the stupidest thing I have ever heard anyone say.  It's not inevitable.  There's always another way.  And you might stop to consider, _both of you_, whose honeyed words are manipulating who here."

"Now, if you'll excuse me, if I'm to go running out into the night, as a lowly citizen of Korvosa unworthy of actual representation, to risk my life for the third time today, I think perhaps it best if I lie down for a while before I say anything that shall get me beheaded.  And forgive my lack of genuflection; the day's events and my hospitality shall have to suffice in showing my allegiances, and my back is rather sore."

He got all of about four steps up toward his room before returning to the bottom of the stairs.  "You know what the _right_ thing to do is, both of you.  So do it."

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin snorts.

*"Not my Queen,"* he points out with a shrug.

The others can all have their plots of politics and concerns for the city and suggestions regarding Seneschals; but when it comes right down to it, he couldnt give a damn about the politics of this one particular nation. 

*"You all can wrangle over this as much as you want, but dont be forgetting our immediate objective. Lamm,"* he hisses, his eyes hard.  The drug-dealing criminal scum is why he's missed his ship and is running around getting into fights instead of being out on the ocean where he belongs.

Politics.  Phaugh  hes here for the man.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen chuckles as Aliani calls his idea stupid, "this morning we very well could have ended one of the greatest threats to Korvosa; we had him cornered with our blades, an opportunity we shall not soon have again, but should we have pressed them you would have almost certainly died. There may be a way to stop Andaisin here and now, but there will be a price - likely the queen's own throne, from what she has said. And then what? What happens if Andaisin's conspiracy is merely temporarily delayed? What if, with the queen removed, the nobles decide that this populist 'Lamm' fellow sounds like a dashing idea?" Dalen scoffs, "the so-called right thing to do is never as clear as you'd like, but blindly charging into a situation with unrelenting zeal is liable to get you thrown into a dungeon filled with crawling arachnids or worse. We are not acting from a position of strength, we are continually _reacting_ from a position of perpetual weakness. That must change,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas rolled his eyes as he poured a fresh cup from the pot. Handing it to Gavin, he pooh poohed the overt formality.

"If she wished us to bow in the privacy of Al's abode, she would not have gone about as she did. Our due respect tonight is to treat her as a friend - as she has treated us. Come now, serve the queen her refreshment. She's been through a great deal more than most these past few weeks. And Jakkin, we shall avenge our losses tonight." 

His demeanor turned sour as he watched the halfling. Their politics would decide the fate of the region. Allowing Andaisin to become Senaschal was akin to turning the city into a hellmouth for Avernus in Silas' eyes. The tiefling fumed at Jakkin's disdain. He huffed at Dalen's measured considerations. Even Gavin's face annoyed him for whatever reason in that moment. He considered going up the steps to spoon Aliani as one might a large dog under a thunderous sky. Thinking again, he instead sat back down and sipped what remained of his cup with a wistful expression overtaking him entirely.

----------


## Inspectre

*Earlier*

Elliana flinches at Alianis outburst, but merely listens and nods along.  She quietly thanks Aliani for indicating which room she can retire to and quickly flees the room.  Those particularly attentive might have heard what sounds like a sob as she leaves.

------------------------------
*Now*

A red-eyed Ileosa smiles at Silass flattering greeting, but the smile quickly fades when the tiefling expresses his opinion on having a Chel on the throne.

You realize that I am a Chel, Silas?  But I have seen how people like you are often treated in Cheliax, so I understand your concern.

Ileosa says with a pained expression, before her eyes drift over to Gavin who is kneeling with his head bowed, causing the queen to gape with surprise.

Oh, please, Sir Gavin . . . thats really not necessary here.  You saved my life today.  Perhaps in public such displays are proper, but here in private they really are not needed.  Please, stand!

Ileosa urges, reaching down to grab one of Gavins hands and gently tug him back up onto his feet.  Her attention is then taken up by both Dalen and Aliani, and she looks back and forth between them as one might perhaps gaze at the angel and devil sitting on each shoulder, one urging to do the _right_ thing, and the other the _smart_ but self-serving thing.

When Aliani turns to go and retire upstairs, Ileosa again adopts that pained expression as she steps after him, reaching out briefly as if to grab him by the hand as she had done with Gavin a moment before, but she stops well short of actually touching the playwright.

Please dont go!  Um, there is something that I wish to speak of to the entire group here . . . a confession, you might say.  And . . . I dont know if I will have the strength to speak of it again.  So, would you mind staying here for a few more moments?  _Please_?

Whether Aliani agrees or not, Ileosa then retires to the kitchen table that the group has loosely gathered around, gratefully accepting the cup of tea offered to her.  She daintily sips at the tea for a few moments, her other hand idly reaching up to pull out the small medallion tucked under her tunic, running her thumb over the symbol of a little girl surrounded by wolves emblazoned on its face.  Finally, she speaks.

Everything I told you that day in Ambassador Andaisins basement is true.  I was born an orphan on the streets of Westcrown.  I would have died an orphan if not for the kindness of three people  the acolyte of Lorris the Savior Hound who gave me this medallion, my good friend Elliana  whose face and name I now use as a disguise to honor her memory  and . . . Lady Andaisin.

Ileosa grimaces and pauses to take a large sip of tea, wincing at the heat or perhaps at the idea of what she is about to say next.

So, with that confession alone, Andaisin  and now, you if you so chose to reveal this publicly  holds the power to destroy me.  There is not a drop of nobility in my blood  I have no more right to sit on the Crimson Throne than Gaedren Lamm.  And if the nobles of this city were ever to learn this, while there may not be a specific law against a common-born whore sitting upon the throne, they would never accept it.  I would be deposed in an instant, and probably dragged through the streets in disgrace to my death as an example of those who would dare humiliate the nobility.  But thats not the worst of it!

Ileosas voice breaks, and she pauses to take another sip of tea, struggling to get the next words out.  As she does manage to eventually force the words out, she picks up speed, bringing the final awful truth out in a rush.

I . . . I am everything . . . that they say I am.  I am . . . Im a whore.  Lady Andaisin . . . she raised me to be a proper lady - how to sing, how to dance, which fork to use when during a meal.  But she also taught me how to seduce, how to . . . please . . . someone, which honeyed words to use when needing to manipulate or coerce.  I suspect the intent was always to find a rich noble to fleece of their money and power, but one day Andaisin spoke of a great opportunity she had been made aware of, across the Great Sea, in distant Korvosa.  And so we came here, and I . . . I put all of my training to work.  I seduced Eodred, got him to become infatuated with me, to marry me, and eventually, to listen to my council.  And all the while, the words I whispered into his ear were first whispered into my ear by Andaisin.  So you see, the idea that Andaisin is the one funding Lamm, the man who killed my husband, is ludicrous to me, because she already had the ear of the king through me.  And if it is true, that she is the head of a conspiracy to murder King Eodred and overthrow Korvosa, then through my intimate link to her, I too am part of this conspiracy.  I too, am responsible for my husband King Eodreds death.

This final confession seems to take the last of Ileosas strength, and she sweeps her tea cup aside to make space on the table to place her arms before burying her face in them and sobbing uncontrollably.  Its quite difficult to make out whatever she cries out next between being muffled by her arms, but with a bit of effort one could probably make out bits and pieces like Please dont let it be true, and I cant do this anymore.

----------


## Captain Jak

While there isnt much he cares to offer for a political discussion, this is a matter in which Jakkin has an opinion.  Hopping up to balance on the edge of her chair, he ignores the propriety between commoners and royalty  even royalty from common stock  and stretches his arm about her shoulders.

*"There, lass, its all right,"* he tells her soothingly, giving her the comfort of anothers touch.  *"Theres no harm in letting it all out, youre wi friends here."*  After such a confession, she will clearly need the release before she can think about _anything_ logically.

----------


## THEChanger

As Queen Illeosa Arabasti reached down to pull Gavin back to his feet, the young man's face went from pale white to beet red.  He quickly pulled back, stammering.  "I, ah, as you will, Your Majesty."

As Illeosa confessed the tragedies of her life, Gavin slowly relaxed, the look on his face going from one of discomfort and embarrassment to concern.  As the monarch fully broke down and spilled her tea, Gavin took Silas' advice and, looking to Aliani for permission, set the cup down beside her.  Standing at her side as Jakkin comforted her, Gavin looked away from the sobbing monarch.  "If it is Your Majesty's wish we conduct ourselves as friends, then let me first say...I can understand a part of your pain.  To feel as though your life is outside of your own control, that you have caused harm to people you cared deeply about.  To feel like a fraud.  Those are all things I have felt, and suffered by.  I think everyone here, to some extent, has.  But you cannot hold yourself responsible for the actions of others.  If Andaisin is, as these gentlemen suspect, responsible for funding Gaedren Lamm, then that is her choice, her actions.  It seems that you cared a great deal for Eodred.  I doubt he would lay blame for this at your feet.  As to the rest..."

Gavin took in a deep breath, and set down the tea pot.  "You are Queen Illeosa Arabasti of Korvosa, Sovereign of the Crimson Throne, Regent of the Bloodsworn Vale, First of Your Name.  Whatever else you were, that is true now.  What matters now is what you do with what you have been given.  If you wish, later, we can discuss what can be done about Andaisin, and the other nobility.  After what I have seen tonight, I can confidently say I would much rather have you on the throne, who is willing to take decisive action to help her city, than any of those bloodsuckers. And I suspect that Lictor DiViri would feel the same, if you wished to avail yourself of the Order's aid."

----------


## Darvin

Dalen sits down opposite of Ileosa and snaps his fingers to get her attention, "you know what the difference between a whore and a noble is? The former gets ahead by sleeping with powerful people, the latter got ahead because their _parents_ slept with powerful people. Let them have their notions of what is proper and right, and pretend that their obsession with pedigree is any more refined than dog breeding. Keep up appearances as necessary to placate their delicate sensibilities, but in the solitude of your own mind give them only as much consideration as they deserve, which is none," Dalen tents his fingers and looks her in the eye, "and as for our ambassador, I do not know to what degree her schemes overlap with Lamm's, whether they are tangential or merely related. But do not think for a moment that you are _responsible_ for any of their actions. Even as monarch there are precious few things in this world under your control. You are not an omniscient god, nor even a powerful archmage. To fault yourself over things beyond your sight or knowledge is to descend into useless self-flagellation,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

The scowl that Aliani shot in Dalen's direction at the mention of the basement could have killed most normal men, or at least made them question their choices of words.  He was in no better a mood when Ileosa asked him to stay.  "Fine" he snapped, leaning against the corner wall at the base of the stairs with an air of *well, get it over with*.

He softened somewhat as she spoke, though he was clearly by no means happy.  It was only as the others chimed in, one by one, that his face began to de-color from the angry red he had sported a minute before.  "_That's_ more like it" he murmured at Dalen's words, or at least the first of them.

When he finally spoke, all the anger had gone, and his voice was calm and steady and powerful, almost practiced in its measure.

"Nobility" he began, with a slight pause for effect, "has two meanings, of course.  The first, the one that those who hold much power attempt to demand, is of course the aristocracy, the wealthy.  That they would suggest that a leader -- be it a king, or queen, or a simple appointee -- be one of their own is nothing but a self-serving grab at power.  There is no _requirement_ that a leader be one of them.  That they suggest the conflation of the nobility required of a leader with the mere title is merely a usurpation, to protect their increasingly unearned status.  

"There was a time when the 'nobility' meant something, perhaps, a time long gone in our world, when the second meaning held sway.  A nobility of character, of purpose.  When the content of their soul meant infinitely more than who their parent was or how much money they had laying around going to waste.  When what refer to today as the _noblesse oblige_ was taken seriously.  So if you want to show yourself to be noble -- be noble of spirit.  Do _that_, and you shall have twenty thousand Korvosans behind you, and what the noble houses say won't matter."


He let those words linger, before giving a quick nod to Dalen.  "And what he said about dog breeding rings true.  I know it is difficult to accept, from the inside, that Andaisin has done little but _use_ you, with the honeyed words you are all fond of speaking.  But you must, you simply must.  There's... well, you are familiar with the song I'm sure.  I often find that, well, the reason I enjoy what I do is that if one strips away all the grimness and the machinations, and breaks things down to the simplest moral level, it's easy to know the right thing to do.

When you look in the mirror, you do not see yourself.  You see her pet.  Something she owns, by virtue of what was to her a simple investment that took you out of that gutter in Westcrown.  You see yourself guilty of her crimes.  It's is forgiven, though, you must understand.  It is forgiven.  You were young.  You didn't know the truth, the chains of servility that she wrapped you in tight as any slave in Cheliax.

But you aren't that child any more.  From here on forward, you are guilty of your own crimes.

That mirror, that stands between that what you know to be true, and the feelings you have for her?  Only you can shatter it.  But we can help, if you'll but listen.  This royal test that she has put to you need not be a burden.  It can also set you free of her, once and for all, and you can just be that girl with the decent heart.  Don't let her possess you any longer."

He bowed his head.  "I'm not good for a whole lot, especially in present company.  I'm not strong, or fast, or especially bright, and I find I bleed quite easily when it comes to a fight.  But what I am is a good judge of character and talent.  You've no idea how long I've sat, and watched, and prayed that someone with decency, no ... _nobility_ is the only word for it, would come along.  And I believe you to be noble.  But if you can't break that mirror... well, will she let her pet be noble?  I rather doubt it.  It's against her interests. 

"I believe you can, but, if you can't... well, I shall be most disappointed, is all I can say, for the best opportunity Korvosa has had in a century or more lies on your shoulders.  That's all it is, an opportunity, and I am but a bit player in the decision.  If it's wasted..."

He stopped, and shrugged.  "Just, please, don't waste it.  But I'm not going to surrender.  And neither should you.  

It's _your_ life, not hers, not those nobles.  Do something with it.  Do what you know to be right."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas mimicked the wiping of tears from his face as the humming of his purr became increasingly audible. Rather than approach the queen with a hug, he left that task to Jakkin. Instead, he grappled Aliani as tightly as he could without hurting the man.

"Oh, darling! That was beautiful!"

It was a brief moment that the actor could feel a low vibration rhythmically fill his body. Whether calming or distressing, it ended abruptly as the dandy released him from his grip.

"But you cannot expect nobles to have a heart so golden as yours. I'm afraid the news is dark if that chel has dirt on our Illeosa - and yes, my queen, I know you were from there, but Korvosa is our home now. You and I might call ourselves refugees, but we are also citizens of this fair land. Our histories are not too dissimilar - granted, you're a queen and I'm a prostitute - but..."

Silas' words trailed off as he strode past Aliani, a graceful hand brushing his handsome shoulder. He placed himself behind Jakkin and the queen as his hands embraced their waists. The rumbling in his chest traveled through his palms into the two of them, lightly filling them with a low hum.

"We have to discuss our course of action for our queen just as she needs to consider what she truly wants. Does she... Do you believe in yourself? She is at a disadvantage that may feel insurmountable given the time frame. However, this secret would surely also destroy Andaisin, no? It would paint our queen as both conspirator and victim under the guiding whispers of an enemy agent - as long as we have a voice in the room. If this shared secret is revealed, both Andaisin and her would be incapable of taking the throne. That would leave it bare for another. The secret itself is somewhat a lit fuse that even if we were to rid Korvosa of chel influence, it might still slip into the hands of mal-intent. I hesitate to say continuing queenhood is the wisest of choices for you, my dearest, but I will support you for as long as you might call me friend. i'd rather not see the curse fulfilled again when one I call friend is sitting on the throne. Whatever your decision, as the woman you are now, you will have us beside you."

Just as he was more tightly wrapping his arms around the two in front of him, he released them and stood to pace the room.

"As I see it, we have few choices in the event that our queen cannot proceed. We could get ahead of the secret and reveal it in a dangerous manner for Andaisin, ensuring Illeosa is safe. As for who might take the throne in the event that we fail, we should consider not ourselves, but our people. I fear we are better council than we are kings. I would hope it to be an individual that we could convince to not punish our Illeosa for her unfortunate role in this conspiracy."

He could only think of so many that stood out, but there was only one he favoured above the rest. A duty-bound individual that could hold her own against court and council. Silas hesitated to say her name only because he thought he might blush through his fur.

----------


## Inspectre

Ileosa cries for several more minutes, but it's clear that she has been listening to what each of you have to say.  Gradually the tears slow, and then stop as Ileosa sits back up, helping Jakkin dismount from the side of her chair with a brief smile and untangling herself from Silas with a squeeze of his hand.

"Thank you . . . all of you."

Ileosa croaks, wincing at the sound of her own broken voice and reaching for the tea cup that Gavin has refilled for her.  She spends another minute alternatively sipping at the tea and dabbing gently at her face with a handkerchief to wipe the tears away before she finally speaks again, her voice steady this time.

"I am tired of being treated like someone else's pawn, to be used as they see fit.  This life is mine, this throne is mine, and I will not surrender either.  Andaisin is - was, my whole world for so long that I believed I was nothing on my own.  Maybe that was true once, but I am Queen Ileosa Arabasti of Korvosa now, at least for one more day.  And I cannot and will not allow her to ascend to a position as powerful as Seneschal of Korvosa - if I must, I will damn us both with the truth!"

Ileosa nods at Dalen.

"Mr. Rittle, ordinarily I would agree with your council.  For better or worse, I am more practiced with honeyed words and taking action only indirectly.  If we had more time, I might attempt to reconcile with Andaisin and learn her intent discretely over time, until I know the truth of her involvement with Lamm and see an opportunity to strike.  But we do not have that time, and the amount of harm she could do as seneschal is immense.  Furthermore, while I have desperately sought to convince myself that she has my best interests in mind, that is not the truth is it?  Once she has the power of seneschal, she could easily turn on me and have me deposed, thus removing any voice that could reveal the truth of her actions in coming to Korvosa.  Then she could use her position as seneschal to arbitrate the following civil war and help ensure whichever noble invited us here initially was elevated to the throne.  Maybe that has been the plan all along, or maybe it is simply the fears of a foolish girl who can no longer trust anyone outside of this room - aside from Sabrina - I don't know.  But it is a dangerous possibility, and if eliminating me is part of the plan then cooperating with it even to maintain appearances is tantamount to suicide.  But Silas has raised a good point."

Ileosa turns in her seat and gestures at Silas.

"Andaisin can't expose me as a commoner without endangering her own position - we are too tightly associated for suspicions that she knew of my true nature not to arise, and she can't control what else I may confess under threat of torture and death.  Not even an ambassadorship could protect her from the nobility's wrath if it were revealed *she* brought a commoner to seduce the king for her own personal gain.  So, despite how devastating this secret might be, neither one of us will reveal it except as a last desperate attempt to destroy the other."

The queen turns to Aliani with a frown.

"I am afraid that also means that we can't back Andaisin into a corner politically just yet.  If it is necessary to prevent her from becoming seneschal then I will do it, but I think I have a way to convince the council of nobles to reject her without destroying us both.  That does not prevent _her_ from revealing the truth, however, and well . . . I know her well enough to know that she will destroy everything if she feels she has nothing left to lose.  I don't know if losing the chance to become Korvosa's new seneschal will be that point for her, but I imagine if she loses all standing within Korvosa including her ambassadorship that would be enough.  I hope you can forgive me for seeking an intermediate position that, essentially, maintains our current status with me as queen and her as the Chelish ambassador for now, until we can figure out a way to prevent her from destroying me and plunging Korvosa into a civil war as a consequence."

Ileosa turns her gaze back to Gavin, who she favors with a bedazzling smile.

"Sir Gavin, thank you again for saving my life, and for your kind offer of the Order of the Nail's aid.  However, you are unlike many members of your order who I have met thus far, for unlike them you seem more concerned with protecting the innocent than punishing the guilty - or those you believe to be so.  You protected me in the hold of that sinking ship and ensured I made it to safety, rather than pursuing Devargo or that spider _thing_ he had as a pet.  Most of those other members of your order that I have met would have done the opposite, abandoning me to my fate.  Can I call upon you to again set aside your desire to see criminality punished in favor of doing what is best for Korvosa and its people?  Your assistance may yet be needed tonight.

Ileosa turns to Jakkin and Silas, offering each of them one of her hands.

And I will need your help as well, both of you.

Finally, Ileosa turns her attention back to Dalen.

Mr. Rittle, I believe that exposing Andaisin as a worshipper of Urgathoa will be sufficient in convincing the council of nobles to reject her.  But we will need evidence to back up such a scandalous claim, and the evidence we found was destroyed in the fire that consumed her house.  However, there is undoubtedly evidence available elsewhere, somewhere in Korvosa.  I believe that if we can enlist the aid of someone in Korvosas underworld, we will be able to get a lead on that.  I would ask Devargo, but I rather suspect he will not want anything to do with us.  Fortunately, we know where a large number of Korvosas underworld are going to be in a few hours.  So  I would like to come with you to this meeting, in the hopes we can . . . convince someone there to aid us.  Reckless, perhaps.  But we have little time left for a more discrete plan that will also ensure Ambassador Andaisin does not become Seneschal Andaisin.

Ileosa looks at all of you.

Will you help me with this attempt, and ensure that I survive the night to attend tomorrows council of nobles meeting?

*Spoiler: Dalen Only  Or Sense Motive DC 20*
Show


Secret message from Ileosa via Bluff to Dalen:  (She Takes 10 on her Bluff and auto-passes the check)
Yo, I want to frame Andaisin for being an Urgathoan.  Only someone in the underworld can probably come up with evidence of that overnight, so I want to make friends with someone at the Underworld meeting, charming or bribing them if necessary, into doing it.

----------


## Captain Jak

Taking the Queens proffered hand, Jakkin squeezes it for a moment.

*"If yer willing to level such a charge, Im sure the evidence can be unearthed,"* he replies dryly.

*"Now!"* he exclaims, releasing his grip and stepping back, *"weve got a bit of time yet before the meeting, and it wouldnt do to give my position away with an angry stomach.  What have you to eat around here?"* he inquires of their host with a grin.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen bows his head to Ileosa as she explains that she will directly engate with Andaisin, "it is your decision to make, your majesty, and if this is your chosen path then I will wholeheartedly support you in the endeavor," he listens on, "I see where you're going with this, and I concur with this course of action. Any leverage you could provide would be appreciated, otherwise I'll improvise something. I left instructions with Sabrina as to how I would contact her magically should we find you; should I have anything imminent to report I will use that method to do so. One last thing, though; would you prefer me to deliver the evidence directly to you... or circulate it anonymously among the noble houses so you can be... 'surprised' by the revelations?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Presuming no further changes, Dalen will use the downtime before the meeting to scribe Whispering Wind into his spellbook, prep it in a 2nd level slot, and prep Disguise Self in a 1st level slot.

This gives Dalen the following spells: Charm Person x1, Sleep x1, Disguise Self x1, Whispering Wind x1, Invisibility x1

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"As your majesty asks. I shall follow you through the dark so that we may restore the light."

Silas spoke with the slightest of cavalier undertones. He had concerns regarding her presence at the meeting, but did not mind her choice since it meant one more ally if a fight were to break out. The fear that the queen would be targeted in an underground encounter would come to him later. More than anything, he was preoccupied with the thought of where his daughter might be in the meeting, and how she fit into the current events.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani could do little but shake his head at the idea that Ileosa was proposing.  "I've said my piece.  If you're bound and determined, I'll wish you the best of luck.  But your going in there is a stupid idea."

Jakkin's request brought a strange look to the actor's face.  "I, um, well let me see.  I wasn't planning for visitors, I'm sorry..."

Going into the kitchen, he returned after a bit of murmuring with plate holding a number of apple slices, all of which appeared to be well past their proper eating date.  "It's what I have.  It doesn't look like much, probably won't taste like much either, but I assure you you'll find them perfectly edible."  To offer a form of proof, he popped one into his mouth and chewed it down.  "If you've need of more, I did pick up a number of trail rations, the type that travelers would pack.  I have them upstairs.  Probably would hold more nutritional value.  Do you want me to get a few?  Anyone?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Happily, _purify food and drink_ is among my memorized cantrips for today. ;)

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkins bearded face is split with a smile.

*"Do you forget Im a sailor, friend?"* he asks with good humour, taking the proffered plate.  *"Ive eaten apples stored in brine to keep them from the rot before; this be no issue,"* he assures their host before tucking in.

Certainly, not a feast; but as anyone who actually works for a living knows, food is not to be scorned when the belly is empty.

----------


## THEChanger

For the briefest moment, Gavin's eyes narrowed as he watched the unspoken message pass between Dalen and Her Majesty.  He understood the threat that Lady Andaisin posed, but this was beyond the pale, beyond what the Order would consider correct.

Yet, not illegal, not technically.  It was within Her Majesty's right to do such a thing, it was in the end merely words.  It stung, in a way Gavin would not have expected it to.  If the Lady was what Her Majesty claimed, why would she not dispatch agents to acquire legitimate evidence?

_Greater, more immediate need._  One voice in his head whispered.  _While our forces are divided, Lamm slips away, or worse, strengthens his foothold.  Yet Andaisin cannot go unanswered either.  What does it matter if the evidence is legitimate or falsified, if the crime is real?_

_Expediency.  A poor excuse._  Another voice whispered.  _Order is what separates us from beasts and madmen. If the proper protocols cannot be followed, the evidence would be dismissed, and all gains made by it called into question.  It is laziness and fear.  It is unacceptable._

Gavin blinked, and pinched the bridge of his nose.  He would need guidance on this, later.  Right now, Lamm had to be his priority, and this was their best chance at disrupting his plans.  The rest of this would have to wait.

"I am at your disposal, Your Majesty, whatever your feelings on the rest of my Order."  Gavin allowed himself a grim smile.  "I am charged with bringing the criminal Gaedren Lamm to justice, and given broad discretion in how I choose to pursue that goal.  If this is how Your Majesty believes that is best served, who am I to gainsay you?"

----------


## Inspectre

I am grateful for your assistance  and for your friendship.

Ileosa replies, watching Alianis return with the proffered slices of apple with no small amount of interest.  When he offers trail rations as well, the queen enthusiastically nods by reflex, then seems to catch herself and blushes.

I . . . um, havent eaten today.  I had expected to return to the castle after only a few hours, but then I nearly got eaten by that shark, and sort of lost track of time.  And then . . . I dont want to think about how long I was a prisoner of that _thing_ in Devargos ship!  But I certainly dont want to inconvenience you further today, Mr. Rose, so these apples would be fine too . . .

The queen picks up one of the apple slices, and after a brief examination of an overly ripe spot with her fingers, delicately pops it into her mouth and chews without a hint of revulsion.  Given her station this might be remarkable, save that you all already know her childhood on the streets of Westcrown likely shaped her palette towards survival.  She takes a few more of the apple slices available before leaving the rest for Jakkin, favoring the halfling with a slight knowing smile over his comment to their mutual host.  She spends the next little while in contemplative silence, seemingly content to just quietly soak in the peaceful ambiance of Alianis home, but eventually she rises and moves towards the back room again.

Ill be back in a few minutes.  Just need to go ensure I look my best for the meeting.

Ileosa offers, and sure enough ten minutes or so later Elliana is the one who returns to the kitchen table.

I believe that I am ready whenever you are, Mr. Rittle.  One thing though . . . I lost the only dagger I had to that spider _thing_ in Devargos hold.  Do you think I should have some sort of weapon so that I can try to defend myself in case we are attacked?  I will admit that Im . . . not very good at fighting, but if Im unarmed wont these criminals think that I am weak and am an easy target?

**************************

With final preparations made, the group sets out for the Kendall Amphitheater shortly before the midnight assembly of Korvosas underworld.  The group fractures shortly after leaving Alianis house, with Dalen and Elliana moving ahead on a direct course for the amphitheater, Jakkin a short distance behind them, and then followed by the others going to stand lookout at a greater distance.

At this time of night, the streets are all but deserted completely, with the party only encountering one other soul on the way to the Amphitheater.  This being a middle-aged woman with long strawberry-blond hair who is sitting on the front stoop of a house along the main thoroughfare, and who bites off a sizable chunk off of the juicy fresh apple she is holding to noisily chew it while the group passes by in front of her, one small sub-group at a time.  However, the immediate area around the Amphitheater proves to be notably more populated as Korvosas underworld has set up lookouts of its own.

There are no obvious guards standing at the buildings entrances, of course, but the trio of vagabonds playing a dice game in the mouth of the nearby alleyway, with a clear line of sight to most approaches to the Amphitheater itself, seems awfully convenient for someone aware that a secret meeting was about to be held beneath said Amphitheater.  So too the young couple at a different street corner that appear to be having a quiet, intimate conversation with each other . . . and yet are looking everywhere but at each other.  Or that pair of burly workers at the far side of the Amphitheater who appear to be working on replacing a wheel to a broken-down wagon, and yet seem to be making shockingly little actual progress towards fixing it.  No doubt each of the disparate organizations that make up Korvosas patchwork underworld had their own people out here to keep an eye out for trouble while their chosen representative met below, and any groups that the party had not seen yet were simply better at concealing themselves in the shadows or were set up on nearby rooftops with crossbows.

For Dalen and Elliana, all of these discrete guards pose no issue  they simply go up to the front door where a man in the uniform of the Amphiteathers private security (whether corrupt employee or criminal imposter) is waiting, Dalen displays the silver spider bracelet, and the man wordlessly escorts them inside.  The group of lookouts likewise has no issue here, paradoxically, as all they have to do is find their own isolated point within sight of the Amphitheater and stake their claim to it  even if noticed by one of the groups of guards, the natural assumption will be that theyre just another bunch of lackey criminals here to cover their bosss back.  Instead, it is Jakkin who has by far the most difficult task this night, as the sheer number of eyes around the Amphitheater make an unnoticed approach a very difficult, if not impossible, task.

Fortunately, the sailor-turned-vigilante has several things in his favor  years of practice slipping beneath taller folks notice, a good bit of gloom to hide in with the moon waning to half-full this night, and a knack for scurrying up surfaces with surefooted confidence.  To wit, Jakkin simply walked along down the main street openly to get close to the Amphitheater, while giving off the appearance of a halfling hurrying back home after a night out on the town.  Seeing only a lone halfling who seemed more interested in getting home than the oddly-high number of people just milling around near the Ampitheater, no one seemed to pay him any mind even if they did see him.  Then, once he was just past the Amphiteather and everyones attention fell off of him, Jakking ducked into a nearby dark alleyway that was thankfully deserted and bided his time.  When a bank of clouds next rolled across the moon, darkening the night even further, he dashed across the intervening distance between the alleyway and the outer wall of the Amphiteather, easily scaling the rough brick exterior of the building.  Waiting just above him along the second floor of the Amphitheater was an open window, too narrow to easily permit a full-grown man to squeeze through but which Jakkins trim frame had no trouble sliding through. 

From there, he carefully followed Alianis descriptions of the amphitheaters interior, which were lacking in details below ground but were quite detailed for the Amphitheater proper.  Including most importantly, a likely unguarded route down into the catacombs beneath the Amphitheater  a trapdoor on the stage leading down into the crawlspace beneath it.  Which in turn had a locked trapdoor that presumably led to the area beneath the Amphitheater.  It was a simple matter to pick the old lock holding that secret trapdoor shut, but here was where Alianis knowledge ended and Jakkin would be completely on his own going forward.  Still, even though he no longer had Dalen and Elliana immediately in his line of sight, he knew the meeting was going to be held somewhere down below, it was simply a matter of finding the right chamber, and managing to do so without blundering into any guards.

With everyone now in their designated positions, it was only a matter of time before the meeting between crime lords commenced, and the fate of Korvosas underworld would be decided . . .

*Darvin*

You and Elliana are led inside the Amphitheater by your uniformed guide, but its not until youre actually going down into the basement of the structure that the man finally speaks up.

So Devargo couldnt be arsed to come himself, eh?  Bossll be pissed about that.

The thug-in-guards clothing opines, but doesnt offer any further conversation as he leads the two of you down into the depths beneath the Kendall Ampitheater.  It was common knowledge that many years ago the Kendall Ampitheater had been damaged by an infestation of ankhegs that burrowed into the foundations of the building and caused a partial collapse.  What had been clearly exaggerated since then was the ongoing threat of a potential re-infestation as rather than crudely dug tunnels beneath the Amphitheater you found yourselves in still traveling through well-built and well-lit stone corridors.  No doubt Korvosas underworld found the cover of monsters beneath the Amphitheater useful for establishing this secret haven, which culminated in a large circular chamber complete with large circular table and richly upholstered chairs.  

Five of the six decadent seats were already filled by people  a stern-faced portly man in a sapphire-hued tunic, a red-haired half-elven woman in long duster coat idly picking at her nails with a dagger, a richly dressed halfling with a sea captains tricorn hat set down on the table in front of him, a weasel-faced man who looked like he wanted to be anywhere but here and was consoling himself with frequent swings from his small hip flask, and finally a Varisian man whose face seemed vaguely familiar to you but was at this moment unplaceable.  All five sets of eyes turn to regard you and Elliana with a mixture of surprise and suspicion  your guide had already melted away into the shadows and fled.

Who the hell are these two people!?

The weasel-faced man exclaims, a moment before taking another nervous sip from his flask as he awaited an answer.  The stern-faced man glowers even more as his eyes catch sight of the spider bracelet, and after a moment gestures for one of you to be seated at the last empty spot around the table.

It would appear, Wilhelm, that Devargo cannot be bothered to attend tonights meeting personally, and so he has sent these two . . . associates . . . here in his stead.  I trust that you have been empowered to speak in his stead, as well as listen and report back?

Does it really matter one way or the other, Boule?

The halfling captain speaks up, openly admiring Elliana and sizing Dalen up just as openly.

I thought we were just here to listen to some nobodys grandiose offer of splitting Korvosa up between us, despite the fact weve done just that already.

Not all of us can enjoy the stability of your smuggling business, Leblanque.  For some of us, its crucial to remain aware of current events  like the fact that this nobody you are speaking of is on the cusp of igniting a revolution that could shake Korvosa to its very core.

The Varisian man retorts, earning a snort from the half-elven woman.

Some of us probably dont even deserve a seat at this table, Vilas.  Werent the Scarzni supposed to have abandoned Korvosa by now, given the crackdown led by Field . . . Marshall . . . Kroft!?

Vilas winces, and then smiles as he fires back.

Its true that the Family has fallen on hard times recently.  Much like the Dusters or so I hear, Marlessa.  Betrayed by one of your own to the guard, no less.  Such a shame.

Now its the half-elven womans turn to scowl, as she stabs the tip of her dagger into the table and slaps both hands down against its surface in anger.

My sweet Kynndor would never betray me willingly!  He must have been bewitched! Or . . . or seduced by that harpy Field Marshall to 

Enough.

Boule says quietly, and evidentially he holds the most power amongst the crime lords as all of them stop squabbling immediately, Vilas and Marlessa contenting themselves with trading glowers across the table.  Boule, meanwhile, patiently observed both Dalen and Elliana, awaiting an introduction.

*Spoiler: Boule*
Show






*Spoiler: Marlessa*
Show






*Spoiler: Leblanque*
Show






*Spoiler: Wilhelm*
Show






*Spoiler: Vilas*
Show






*Captain Jak*

Now down beneath the Kendall Amphitheater, you were truly on your own as you sought to catch up to Dalen and Elliana.  You werent entirely sure how you were going to manage that, but what you did know now was that the stories of monsters still lurking beneath the Kendall Amphitheater were just that - stories.  Instead of winding crude tunnels dug through the earth by inhuman claws, you were exploring smooth tunnels of worked stone.  And there was what saved you, because the hard stone walls did a good job reflecting sound, and though faint you could hear the echo of speech ahead of you.  Using that as a guide, you eventually find your way to a large circular chamber, where a number of people  including Dalen and Elliana  were seated around a large circular table.  

You nearly collide with your allies guide as he comes hustling around the corner out of that chamber, and only just manage to slip back into the shadows in time to allow him to pass only a few feet away from you.  Unfortunately, you couldnt just continue to sit right here - there was no guarantee that someone else wouldnt wander past (Lamm didnt seem to be here yet, for example), and while you were aware there was conversation going on in that chamber you couldnt see or hear very well.  You had a solution in mind for this, however, as you creep forward again to the edge of the room before hopping up and scaling the wall to quietly clamber up into the rafters.  From up here above it all you would be able to easily peer down into the chamber, seeing and hearing everything clearly that was going on while remaining out of sight (nobody ever looked up, and even if they did, the heavy shadows up in the rafters should keep you unnoticed).  The crimelords seemed to be done bickering amongst themselves and were looking to Dalen and Elliana for introductions now as you settled up in the rafters . . . only to discover that you were not alone after all.

Across the chamber from you, a shadow separated itself from the gloom  a tall folk in all black garb was likewise up here with you!  But although he loosely brandished a handcrossbow in one hand, the figure made no hostile movement towards you  indeed, instead it playfully raised a finger from its other hand up to its mask-covered lips in a silent ssshhhh motion.  Although black was a common color for those slinking around the shadows, you can think of only one person stupid enough (aside from yourself) to sneak into a meeting of the largest crimelords in Korvosa, and skilled enough to pull it off  the famous hero of the people, Blackjack!

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show






*Everyone Else*

You are keeping watch on the outskirts of the Amphitheater, hoping there would be no trouble and yet keeping an expectant eye out for any all the same.  Everything seems to be calm, and all of the disparate criminal groups are keeping to themselves  so, of course, things go pear shaped without warning several minutes after Dalen and Elliana enter the Amphitheater.  One minute everyone is just sitting around minding their own business waiting for the meeting to be over, then a sharp whistle cuts through the night and suddenly every group of thugs is under attack by their own small group of cloaked figures.  This includes your own group as just shy of half a dozen figures come out of literally nowhere (Invisbility!?), only to stop at the last possible second before their staves met your flesh after their leader calls out sharply, Hold!

The leader then turns to Gavin and addresses him.  

Armiger Dimir, wasnt it?  What are you doing here?

Meanwhile, the other cloaked figures stand around awkwardly, tensely clutching their quarterstaffs and glaring at you all with open hostility.  The only thing each of them seem to be wearing for identification purposes is a small pin holding their cloaks shut, a heavily stylized eye gazing out lidlessly from the pins face.

*Spoiler: Gavin Only*
Show


That pin of the lidless eye stirs a memory in you, of a story that Maralictor Vulso once told you.  Of a second secretive order of Hellknights headquartered in Korvosa -  the Order of the Eye.  Originally a branch of the Order of the Nail, the Order of the Eye schismed off a short time after the death of the Orders founder.  Rather than openly enforce the laws of civilization, the Eye kept a close watch on the darker corners of society.  And when threats to Korvosa, emerged, the Eye would act quietly but decisively to end them.  Of course, they were supposed to be just a story  what the hell were they doing here, and why the hell did this Hellknight of the Eye, if that is what he was, know your name!?

(OOC:  It would be reasonable to assume that if the Order of the Nail is special forces  something like say . . . Spetznaz, for example, then the Order of the Eye would be spooks  something like the KGB.)

----------


## THEChanger

It would have been very reasonable for anyone to panic in this moment.  A group of strange, armored individuals bearing the symbol of an unknown order of Hellknights appearing from nowhere and threatening death would shake the strongest of men.

Instead, solider replaced man as Gavin snapped to attention.  The anger, the snark, the glimpse of kindness melted away, replaced by pure attention to duty.  Right hand to forehead in salute, left hand on rapier hilt, feet snapped together, back straight, eyes unwavering.  "Armiger Dimir, Scout First Class, sir!  I am on assignment from Order of Nail command, working with mercenaries under contract with the Korvosan Guard on a joint project, sir!"  Gavin's eyes flickered back to Aliani and Silas, for a moment, before continuing.  "We are performing reconnaissance concerning the whereabouts of one Gaedren Lamm, known associate of the subject of my investigation.  Before divulging further sensitive mission details, per protocol I must ask for your name and rank to ensure proper clearance.  With respect, sir."

Gavin kept eye contact with the leader, praying to someone, anyone that the man had a low enough rank that Gavin could solve this with bluster and protocol.  If not...well, they would just have to wait and see, wouldn't they?

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani had seen this kind of move before -- albeit the thieves he was used to usually had badges of some kind.  His one, slow move was not to his weapon, but to his belt pouch.  "Take it, just don't..." he began to stammer ... before Gavin of all people seemed to draw their attention.  

Why couldn't it have been thieves?

His jaw set, with a look of annoyance that probably wouldn't be out of place for someone on a mission of vital importance that had been rudely interrupted by some interloper apparently stumbling into the same thing.  Which, actually, wasn't far off.

----------


## Darvin

A few blocks before approaching the amphitheater, where he's reasonably sure there wouldn't be much attention, Dalen casts his Disguise Self spell as well as refreshing his Message spell with his compatriots. Once prepared, he strides confidently into the building and ultimately the meeting room.

Dalen does not miss a beat, as he smoothly escorts Elliana into the chair. He then casts a wide smile at the others before speaking, "while we will be occupying Devargo's seat at this meeting, we do not do so on his behalf. I represent a _different_ patron, one that has as much stake in the outcome of this debacle as any of you do, and the king of spiders has graciously stepped aside tonight to allow us to voice our position. I trust no one here has any objections to bending the rules," Dalen sweeps his gaze, sizing up the disposition of his audience before continuing, "you talk of carving up Korvosa, but Lamm has already made such promises to others. This is not the first secret meeting on this very topic that I've attended. You've doubtlessly seen the organizational manpower he fields on the streets, but that is the tip of the iceberg. My patron is also aware of a Chelaxian element, at very minimum linking Lamm to the the ambassador Andaisin. You may also be aware of the new drug 'shudder', but likely haven't yet met those responsible for developing and producing the substance.  We don't know precisely what Lamm has already promised, save for that last group. Those zealots are very vocal about their aims, and once they get started they won't shut up with their slogan: _the city will burn_. I'm sure they will happily let you carve up the ashes that remain of Korvosa when they're done. My patron doesn't know or care whether Lamm agrees with this agenda or is playing with fire, for he's already dealt _grave personal insult and injury_ to which there is only one response,"

Dalen breaths heavily, "I come here tonight to offer the status quo. The city as it currently is, in which each and every person seated here already holds a slice of power and sits atop an organization that insulates them from the ebb and flow of fortunes. It is a status quo where the worst that can happen to you is a single Field Marshal with too big a conscience to take a bribe and too small a budget to do more than round up a few of your employees. Whether you work with him or against him, Lamm is an existential threat to each of your organizations and to yourselves personally,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy check (1d20+19)[*32*]

I think this little speech has taken Dalen's arrogance and over-confidence to 11; we'll see if it works or horribly backfires.

----------


## Captain Jak

While he generally considers himself a fairly straightforward fellow, Jakkin has to admit he derives a certain degree of satisfaction out of slipping around undetected right under the noses of these so-called superior larger folk.  It provides him entertainment at the best of times.

Under the effects of the elixir he had acquired for just such a high-stakes skullduggery expedition?  It could quickly become addicting.  His senses felt expanded, and intuition was heightened to an absurd level.  He _knew_ which board would have creaked even under his slight weight had he placed a foot upon it; he could tell immediately which of the shadows within sight would best conceal him from the creator of the echoing footsteps coming toward him; avoiding the notice of these criminal leaders and their goons?  He likely could have done it with his innate skills alone.

Under the effects of the elixir?  Child's play.

Which was, perhaps, what lead him to overconfidence as he rapidly scrambled up into the rafters before someone could stumble across his position, rather than taking it slowly to ensure he maintained the best possible concealment.  Overconfidence in the sense that there was an unexpected part already in the rafters, who had noted his swift ascent!

Fortunately, rather than an enemy to raise the alarm, the presence of Blackjack is almost a relief; this extremely difficult task they had set for themselves might actually be slightly more doable, with a bit of unanticipated backup in the room!

A smile touches Jakkin's lips, and making sure of his footing he draws his own handcrossbow from where it hangs at his side and salutes the other man with it.  They're not likely there on identical missions, but it seems they run alongside each other for now.  Slowly and quietly, he draws and loads his bow before extracting another vial from his bandolier and holds it ready as the meeting begins to unfold below, Dalen spinning out his charming personality like it was a web of influence.

If Lamm actually shows his face, they'll see if they can spike his plans.  And if Jakkin is fortunate, he'll get an opportunity to spike one of the bastard's eyes as well.



*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Crossbow ready to fire in one hand, Potion of Cat's Grace in the other.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

*"Aaaaaiiiiieeeegh!!"*

Silas grappled onto Aliani as he let out a terrified screech. It was just as Gavin addressed the group and Aliani's annoyed gesturing that he realized they were not in danger. Not immediately, at least. The cat man let go of the bard and straightened both his and his companion's attire while Gavin intervened with talk of protocol. Silas dared not say a word lest he break said protocol, deciding he'd rather stand perfectly posh as if he hadn't just filled the amphitheater with a frightful falsetto. He could only ready himself to draw steel if their current situation turned against them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Your patience has been rewarded. You're all welcome for this beautiful post. Please clap.

----------


## Inspectre

*Darvin & Captain Jak*

For a group of squabbling cutthroat criminals, the assembled crime lords certainly are a polite bunch as they do listen attentively to your speech without interrupting.  Well, Boule and Vilas listen attentively at least  Marlessa continues playing with her dagger, Leblanque looks bored, and Wilhelm looks back and forth between you and Elliana with open suspicion.  Boule is the first to speak, his tone carefully neutral.

I see.  So what does your patron want us to do to maintain the status quo?  Simply not support Gaedren Lamm, or throw our support behind him  or her  instead?

Boule asks, his eyes flicking from Dalen to Elliana.  Before Dalen can answer, Wilhelm asks his own follow-up question, albeit in a considerably less calm tone.

And why tell us any of this!?  What do you  or your patron, whatever  hope to gain in return for this information?  Were _thieves_!  Whether its the Field Marshall or some Chel or even Gaedren ****ing Lamm, what does it matter to us whos in charge!?  This politics business is none of our concern!

And if Lamms associates get their way and burn the city down to the ground, what will you do then?

Vilas interjects, only to get waved off by Wilhelm.

Then well go to ground and emerge after the fire has passed!  I dont believe this claim that Lamm intends to burn everything is anything more than hyperbolic rhetoric.  Not without proof, anyway.

Would everything burning down to the ground by that bad, anyway?  Korvosa could use a good thorough cleansing.

Marlessa offers with a grim smile.  But before Dalen can offer an argument to these challenges, the meeting is interrupted by the loud shriek of metal on stone.  A shrieking which continues in periodic bursts of sound, as something is slowly dragged down the hall outside the chamber.  As everyones attention turns towards the source of this interruption, Gaedren Lamm appears in the doorway with a wide smile.  The criminal-turned-revolutionary moves into the chamber with an exaggerated limp, his injury either exacerbated by recent events or merely because hes putting on a show for the assembled crime lords.

*Well, well, well.  Are my ears burning or is everybody already talking about me?*

At the sound of Gaedrens voice, Ellianas hands clench into fists as she tenses up, and up in the rafters Blackjack tightens his grip on his own weapon.  Unaware of either reaction, Gaedren shoots a curious glance at Dalen/Elliana as he limps around the circumference of the table, the rhythmic shrieking of metal continuing in the hallway outside.

*So, since were all busy people Im sure, Ill keep this brief.  Im Gaedren Lamm, I killed King Eodred, Im going to kill his whore wife Ileosa, and when Im done Korvosa will never be the same.  You all can join me for a share in the spoils, or you can stay out of my way in which case you get to live.  I see that Devargo isnt here amongst this august body.  Do you know why that is?  Its because I sent his little boat to the bottom of the Jeggare with him on it!  Because he annoyed me.  And thats why hes not here right now, not because hes standing aside or whatever excuse that guy is trying to peddle to you.*

Gaedren says, waving dismissively at Dalen.  The revolutionary claps his hands in satisfaction a moment later as two men enter the chamber a moment later, struggling to drag a large metal crate into the room, the metal bottom shrieking against the stone floor with each surge forward that it makes.

*Ah, here we go!  I thought I would bring along a little demonstration of my power, just in case we have any doubters among us.  Ysee, while Shudder does seem to have the unfortunate side-effect of driving people insane  were working on fixing that, by the way  it seems to be much more effective when used on animals and vermin.  Like those spiders that Devargo so loves to play around with  sure he would have loved to see this, so sad hes dead now.*

Lamm nods at the two men, who nervously flip a lever to pop open the cage-like front of the crate before leaping backward as a large man-sized spider throws itself forward out of the crates depths.  The creatures carapace is warped and broken open in places, and its fangs seem to be completely gone, replaced by a disturbing gaping wound to serve as its mouth that constantly drools a pale green liquid that hisses as it drips down to splatter on the stone floor.  The spider turns left and right as if evaluating targets, then leaps over Dalen and Ellianas heads to land on top of the table and start scuttling rapidly towards Wilhelm who gives an undignified scream as he tumbles back out of his chair.  Lamm barks a single word that Dalen recognizes as having a similar linguistic root as the words spoken by the derro Vreeg to his pet cytillipede, and the spider immediately stops halfway across the table, turns around, scuttles down off the side, and returns to the interior of the metal crate.  Lamms two associates immediately work the front place into place and lock it with a quiet mutual sigh of relief, while the revolutionary grins at his audience and Wilhelm picks himself up off the floor and returns to his seat with a scowl.

*So, you dont have to decide right now, but you really should think long and hard about who youre going to stand behind in the coming weeks  this citys dying power structures, or me.  Oh, yes, and as a further demonstration of my power, Im going to rob the Bank of Abadar the day after tomorrow.*

Thats impossible!  Leblanque exclaimed, starring at Lamm in pure disbelief.  The Bank of Abadar has impregnable security!

*Not to me, it doesnt.  Now then, any questions?*

*Stelio Kontos/PiccadillyPi/TheChanger*

The apparent leader of this band of thieves/assassins/Hellknights returns a sloppy, casual salute back to Gavins precise one.  Either this Order of the Eye was not much for formalities, or they didnt have a lot of practice at going around formally addressing one another like the Order of the Nail did.

Signifier Cyrus Almson.  Weve been briefed on your assignment . . . and your association with the Guard.

The Hellknight assassin replies, sneering at both Aliani and Silas although its unclear if his disdain is professional or personal in nature.  He does, however, make a gesture at the Hellknights with him, who lower their array of non-lethal weapons such as quarterstaves, clubs, and saps.  Meanwhile the rest of the various lookout groups were swiftly taken down by their own small band of assailants, manacled together, and then left in the street as each group of attackers moved to reform into a singular force of over a dozen men.

We are here to eliminate Gaedren Lamm.  If we encounter _your_ charge, well be sure to transfer him into your custody after our objective is met.  We will not be needing your assistance in this matter.

Cyrus sniffed, turning from the three of you to gesture to the assembling Hellknights, clearly giving them the orders to proceed as the group begins to rush towards the Ampitheater, clearly intent on storming the place in search of Gaedren Lamm.  And quite possibly catching Dalen, Jakkin, and Elliana/Ileosa in the cross-fire.  Thus far the Order of the Eye hadnt used lethal force, but could that be expected to remain the case once Gaedren Lamm himself was within their reach?

*Spoiler: Gavin Only*
Show


Signifier . . . even without further details that title did tell you a fair bit about this Order of the Eye interloper.  First, that title meant that he outranked you . . . although not by much, making him effectively a sergeant rather than an officer.  It also likely meant that he was capable of some level of spellcasting, assuming the Eye was anything like the Nail in its preference towards those capable of magic.  It also meant that he was not a full-blooded Hellknight yet, as like you he had yet to undertake the final challenge of single combat with a devil.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Good, well, you'd _better_ get him, seeing as you've managed to completely blow _our_ cover" was Aliani's terse reply as the Hellknights began their departure.  "He's probably in the basement."  It wouldn't do to be completely unhelpful, of course, since they were supposedly on the same side -- but if there was a better way to be helpful without being helpful, Aliani couldn't think of one just then.

Lowering his voice, he gave a simple head nod to his comrades.  "Let's regroup in the alley, stay out of sight for a bit while they clear the riffraff, maybe come at this from a different angle.  Any ideas?"

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin's hand tightens slowly on his crossbow as Lamm appears.  The man is only a few spans away from him, and has no idea he is there.  The temptation to send a bolt into the man's neck is a strong one, and it's only a few minor facts like such an act could very well get the wrong people killed, up to and including a reigning monarch, and no sure knowledge that he could strike true enough to ensure the bastard's death that stay his hand.  For now.

The demonstration of the mutated spider is troubling, of course, and the sailor is relieved when it's locked away again.  If all hell does break loose, he'd rather that monster was safely caged away.

For now, he does...nothing.  He's here as support and backup in case of worst case; it's up to Dalen and possible Ellaina to deal with the situation; if they can.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen is about to respond to the other crime lords when Lamm enters the room. He remains motionless and maintains his composure,  only flinching slightly as Lamm reveals the shudder-infused spider. He rolls his eyes at the mention of attempting to 'fix' the insanity of shudder. He'd learned enough about the substance to start making a hypothesis on what was going on, and if he was right - and Dalen was becoming _very_ accustomed to being right - then the madness shudder induced upon its victims was a feature and not a defect. Perhaps not in Lamm's opinion, but when dealing with eldritch entities your opinion seldom matters to them.

When the silence feel upon the room, Dalen couldn't help but break it with a chuckle. It was a number of things, all at once. There was the irony that both he and Lamm had come to this place confident that they didn't _need_ the crime lords to prevail, but it would be most inconvenient to have to work against them. There was the matter LeBlanque's exclamation; Dalen had been _raised_ Abadaran, and there were fables about men who boasted of unbreakable locks only to have a pickpocket steal the key. And then there was one last matter, that the source of Dalen's confidence could well dispel Gaedren's. He thought twice about revealing his hand, but he needed to answer Gaedren's imposing speech in kind in front of such company.

"Were I sitting in any one of these seats, I might be intimidated - just a little - by your bravado, Gaedren. The Abadarans might say you've been dealt a good hand, and I do respect that even if I don't respect you," he reaches into one of his pockets - a very _specific_ pocket he uses for nothing else - and draws a single card from Zellaria's harrow deck and lays it on the table face down, "but such bluster doesn't work on someone who peeked at the cards... and knows what's coming in the next hand,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dalen is _really_ overplaying just how much he actually knows - let me know if this crosses into bluff check territory - but Lamm should at very minimum recognize the deck and know that Dalen is aware that Lamm has a terrible fate. He just needs to shake Lamm's confidence, even if just for a moment, to shift the tempo of this situation.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

For as long as the Eyes were near enough to hear them, Silas remained as his more recent bodily attacks: silent, yet deadly. Once Aliani signaled a huddle of whispers, Silas became more accommodating.

"If they've done their job, Lamm won't escape. If they haven't, or are working for Lamm, then we should look around for signs of scowling, pale halflings. I've no idea what to do for the two of us in there."

The tiefling thoughtfully chipped away at one of his horns with a pointed claw. He was unsure of the... less lethal methods those creatures boasted. It left him quite nervous for the fate of his allies inside.

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin blinked a couple of times, and frowned.  "Oh.  I had been told the Order of the Eye was competent, fearsome defenders of law and order.  Clearly the stories were exaggerated, if you can't even be bothered to keep to proper protocol when addressing a member of another Order."  Gavin relaxed his stance, motioning for the other two to follow.  "Better men have tried to capture him, Cyrus, but I wish you and your thugs the best of luck.  There's a human mage, a half elf, and a halfling down there, posing as associates of Devargo Bravasi.  They are personal agents of Her Majesty, Queen Illeosa.  I am not at liberty to divulge their names, per instructions from the crown, but please take care not to harm them.  I will already have to explain to Lictor DeViri why this sting operation was bungled, I would hate to also give the name and rank of the man who soured our relations with the crown _even further_."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Intimidate?  With Silas and Aliani assisting.  (1d20+7)[*19*]


Once they were around the corner and out of earshot, Gavin slumped against a wall, steadying himself.  "Well.  That happened.  Order of the Eye.  Didn't think they were real.  But here we are. 
 I.  I suppose we should try and find where Lamm will sneak out, right?  That's how he operates.  He'll have at least one exit planned, in case things went sour."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"I haven't prepared a disguise, so my appearance is a tad obvious. I suppose we'll have to step carefully if we wish to catch any quarry unaware. Good enough? Shall we start on the perimetre?"

----------


## Inspectre

*Darvin & Captain Jak*


Unfortunately, Dalen is to be disappointed by Lamms reaction, as he simply looks blankly at Zellaras Harrow card, either not recognizing the deck or completely missing the implication.  Which is quite odd, given Zellaras Harrow deck is fairly distinctive  as part of his stash Lamm should certainly recognize it.  The revolutionary looks up from the card at Dalen for a moment, and then a wide and entirely out of place smile splits Lamms face.

*Maybe you do, and maybe you dont, but for such a clever spider I wouldnt have expected you to get caught up in the web of the Usuper Queens plots and intrigues, Mr. Dalen Rittle!*

Wait, youre here on the WHORE QUEENs behalf!?

Leblanque asks with a scowl, as the disposition of the room cools considerably at the idea that your previously hinted-at patron was Queen Ileosa herself.  Dalen has no idea how Lamm penetrated his disguise so accurately, although perhaps he was able to surmise it given Dalens presence at each of Lamms political defeats thus far.  Elliana shoots a sideways glance at Dalen and is about to contribute her own attempt at smoothing the situation over when that is rendered unnecessary by the unannounced arrival of a Cerulean Society member bursting into the chamber.

Were under attack!  Some group of cowled *******s is up in the Amphitheater right now, and theyre cutting their way down here with a vengeance!

Lamm mutters to himself under his breath*, and then more loudly announces his intentions to the room.

*Spoiler: *Lamms Mutter, Perception DC 15*
Show


*Mmmm . . . the False Eye is moving faster than expected.  No matter, they are still just as blind as everyone else, flailing at whatever target is put in front of them and missing the larger vision entirely.*




*Well then, I imagine this concludes tonights meeting!  All of you think about my offer, and I will reach out later to you individually for confirmation.  Choose wisely, and choose quickly!  Your time is running out . . .*

The criminal-turned-revolutionary then turns to limp towards the doorway out of the chamber, but is interrupted as a black cloaked figure jumps down from the rafters to land nimbly on top of the council table in front of everyone present.

Gaedren Lamm  YOU HAVE FAILED THIS CITY!

Blackjack declares, the infamous vigilante already raising the hand crossbow clenched in one hand to point at Lamm.  Without hesitation Blackjack fires the bolt over Ellianas head to strike Lamm in the shoulder, the relatively small bolt hitting with considerable impact as Lamm screams and staggers.  Blackjack moves to reload his crossbow, but is forced to abandon that plan and draw his rapier with a flourish instead to deflect the knife that Marlessa hurls at his head while the other crime lords alternatively gape in shock or dive for cover  underneath the table in Wilhelms case.  This gives Lamm an opening, and he gives an indigent scream as he tumbles towards the iron cage with a sudden burst of agility, no longer hampered by his lame leg.  

*Impossible!  You cannot be here!  It was not foreseen!* *But fine then, if you want to break the rules, then so will I!*

Lamm swipes the lever to open the cage, kicking the door open and shouting a different word in the derro tongue, which clearly is some variation of Attack! as the mutated spider comes scuttling out with a vengeance, charging towards the table as it works its mutilated mouth, clearly readying some sort of spit attack.  And given Dalen and Elliana are currently in-between Blackjack and the spider, its entirely possible that they will be caught in the attack as well!

(Now that the surprise round is over, Dalen and Jakkin have a round of actions to take!  Lamm is moving to flee up the tunnel, leaving his spider pet behind to make a mess of things, the crime lords are either taking themselves out of the picture or picking a fight with an infamous vigilante (Marlessa), Blackjack is clearly gunning for Lamm, and unknown assailants (the Order of the Eye as seen in the other groups posts) are about to crash the party on everyone.  In short, pandemonium!)


*Stelio Kontos/PiccadillyPi/TheChanger*

Hmph.  We have interest in only one man, _Armiger_ Dimir, but out of respect to our sister organization, we will take steps to ensure the safety of the Queens agents.  It certainly wouldnt do for the Order of the Nail to be disgraced further, and exiled from Korvosa _entirely_.

Cyrus sniffs, clearly viewing Queen Ileosas reassignment of the majority of the Orders assets to border patrol to be an insult.  The Eye signifier turned away then, clearly done with this conversation and moving to join the dozen other Eye agents flowing into the Amphitheater.  That left your group alone on the street outside the Amphitheater, minus the various criminals who would likely be sleeping their bludgeoning injuries off until morning.

Given the extensive underground complex beneath the Amphitheater, and the fact that the meeting itself was below ground, it was obvious that any escape route Lamm or the other crime lords would employ would be underground as well.  The only question was how to get down into those tunnels, and picking the right one to be waiting for Lamm instead of one of the random crime lords.  The alternative was to simply follow the Order of the Eye inside to ensure Dalen, Jakkin, and Ellianas safety, at least from them.

----------


## Captain Jak

Lamm is getting away.  Fleeing, injured...and entirely within range.  The urge to bury a bolt in the nape of the man's neck is nigh-overpowering, and Jakkin's finger tightens on the crossbow's trigger for an instant before he's moving with a stifled curse.  Bare feet pattering almost silently on the rafter beam, he drops feet-first onto the scuttling spider with a crunch, rebounding to stand between the mutant and those he had come with.

As much as he wants his shot at Lamm, he's here to back up those who might need him.  And by damn, they need him _now_.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Jump down feet-first on sensitive spider bits!  Attack: *22*, Damage: *7*, Precision Damage: *9*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas viewed the amphitheatre, taking in the majesty of it as he considered their next move.

"Our three will probably be fine. Jakkin's there, after all. As for Lamm: I doubt there were eyes in the sewers. I'm already grungy, so unless anyone has another suggestion, we may as well go for a swim... again."

The pure disgust on his face as each word left his person was enough to encapsulate his experiences below ground. He wrapped up his suggestion with a great sigh.

"Unless someone has another idea? ANY other idea!"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"We could always just take a _bath_" Aliani replied, with a wry smile.  

"I don't think going round to the sewers is a very good idea.  Apart from I don't know how to get down there, he'll no doubt have allies down there, probably more than we can handle.  No, I think we have to trust that Mr. Rittle and the rest can handle whatever they've gotten themselves into.  But I would like to know what the outcome of this Hellknight invasion will be.  If we follow them down, discreetly of course, there's a good chance they'll have cleared out most of the trouble.  You know what they say, the early bird gets the worm, but it's the second mouse who gets the cheese.  Who knows, we might even pick up an ally or two along the way?"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas' belly grumbled against the mention of cheese. 

"Right, let's do that! If all goes well, we can all go to the bathhouses tomorrow! Early, before they're peed in."

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin grimaced.  "Right.  You two wouldn't have heard of the Order of the Eye.  Following them, well, I don't disagree it might be our best bet, but you should know what we're dealing with."  Gavin straightened up from the wall he had been slumped against.  "The Eye are a secretive group that splintered from the Order of the Nail some time ago.  Long enough ago that even in the Order of the Nail, their existence is mostly considered hearsay and rumor.   Supposedly, they are the 'watchers in the shadows', those who take steps to eliminate threats to Korvosa before they actually become threats.  They're supposed to be a terrifying secret society pulled from the best recruits the Nail has to offer.  Full Hellknights talk about them with reverence and fear. 
 So.  Be careful, I suppose?  We should focus on not getting in their way.  They will not hesitate to remove us if we do, and it would be quite painful."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani merely shrugged.  

"If, as you say, they eliminate only threats to Korvosa, then we have nothing to fear from them. If they eliminate whomsoever they choose, then they're no better than Lamm or any other gang of street thugs, and we shall put them down just the same.  Give them a berth for now, sure, but I don't trust them one bit.  A bit of light shone upon them could do some good."

----------


## Darvin

As Lamm speaks his name, Dalen snaps his fingers and dismisses his disguise, then muses, "then you vastly underestimate my ability to get in over my head," he calmly picks the card up off the table and stows it, then jostles his robe as a little bird comes out of hiding to perch on his shoulders, "though I do find it odd that you'd boast of killing Eodred yourself in one breath... then call his widow an usurper in the next. Are you starting to believe your own propaganda? Or are you just trying to get a rise?" 

At Leblanque's exclamation Dalen turns to him and in an ironic tone responds, "any servant of her majesty would _vigorously_ deny that she has any knowledge of what is transpiring here tonight. Though it should stand to reason that she has no love for her husband's murderer and would _handsomely_ reward anyone who delivered to her the knave's head. Whether the rest of this body is still attached to it is left to your discretion,"

Dalen is caught by surprise like everyone else by the sudden arrival of Blackjack. The situation causes his mind to burn like wildfire, quickly running through the possibilities. Lamm may have been working with an entity with access to powerful divination, but he was also a cunning curmudgeon and likely had an escape plan. None-the-less, opportunities like this don't come about very often, and he'd be remiss not to at least _inconvenience_ Lamm. He reaches into his robes and procures a scroll.

"Your patron's clairvoyance is _truly_ infallible," Dalen says mockingly, "did you also foresee what spell this 'clever spider' had prepared for you if given an opportunity like this?"

He proceeds to read the scroll. A flash of conjuration magic surges in the hallway ahead of Lamm. Perhaps the spell responded to his mental intents, because this horse that now occupied that hallway appeared to be a particularly ornery beast. Dalen gave it a hand sign to stay where it is, while taking a step away from the path of the spider.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sorry, the moment I thought of the quip about what spell the 'clever spider' would use, and then going with something else entirely, I _had_ to go with it. Scroll of mount, summon a light horse to block the hall. Moving through its space is possible, but would require Lamm to move at half speed and succeed at two DC 22 acrobatics checks.

5 ft step away from the path of the spider.

----------


## Inspectre

*Darvin & Captain Jak*


Following Blackjack, Jakkin leaps down from the rafters feet-first into the back of the spider, driving it down hard into the floor before springing back and taking a defensively stance between it and everyone else in the room.  Unfortunately, such a defensive posture does little to dissuade it from rearing back up and vomiting up a spray of caustic acid that splashes mostly over Jakkins head to rain down onto the southern half of the conference table.  Vilas attempts to join Wilhelm underneath the table for cover, which only manages to get him struck full in the face with the spray of acid instead.  Elliana ducks down in her chair and pulls the hood of her cloak up, which manages to largely protect her although a few droplets still splatter on the back of her hands prompting a hiss of pain.  Meanwhile Blackjack simply leaps again, summersaulting over the spray to land off the table before dashing forward and tumbling over top of the spider in pursuit of Lamm.  As he lands on the far spider of the side, almost as an afterthought Blackjack stabs backward at the mutated monster with his rapier, slashing a long furrow in the creatures side but not quite managing to split its battered carapace open.  The spider therefore continues to menace the party despite staggering about in a clear amount of pain now.

On the far side of the spider, Lamm looks back and forth between the horse suddenly blocking his escape and the vigilante now literally a step behind him.  But rather than panicking instead the revolutionary simply starts to cackle maniacally as he utters an arcane phrase and mimics a sword drawing gesture, conjuring a scimitar made of pure flame out of thin air.

Looks like youre not the only one with a few tricks left, little spider!

(Need reflex saves from Jakkin and Dalen, DC 15.  Sadly a 5 step by my calculations is not quite enough to move Dalen out of the massive 30 cone.  Jakkin does have flanking on the spider now. ITS NOW THE PARTYS TURN AGAIN!)


*Spoiler: Spider Actions*
Show


Standard Action  BREATH WEAPON! (30 Cone of Acid)
Reflex DC 15 for Half/Evasion
Acid Damage: (4d6)[*14*]
Recharge: (1d4)[*1*]

NPC Saves
Vilas (Has Evasion)  (1d20+5)[*7*]
Blackjack  (Has Evasion)  (1d20+12)[*23*]
Elliana  (1d20+9)[*19*]




*Spoiler: Lamm Actions*
Show



Defensively Cast Flame Blade  Succeeds (barely!) with a 19.  Sadly he doesn't get a free attack with it, so I suspect he's screwed.





*Stelio Kontos/PiccadillyPi/TheChanger*

Reluctantly, the three of you decide to follow the Order of the Eye Hellknights into the Amphitheater, hoping that your presence at least will ensure that Jakkin, Dalen, and Elliana don't end up as "unforeseen casualties".
As it turns out, following along in the Eye agents' wake is surprisingly easy - they are focused entirely on reaching the basement, and thus do not leave anyone behind to guard the doors they have crossed through.
You do end up stepping over a handful of unlucky thugs who got in the Hellknights' way, and thus are left unconscious and manacled to the nearest heavy object, which sometimes is each other.
From the other side, any criminal left untouched by the Order of the Eye is too busy fleeing for their own life to bother you, and thus you have a clear path all the way through the Amphitheater to the stage, which has its trapdoor down to the understage hanging wide open.
As you come within sight, the last of the cowled figures of the Eye is slipping down out of sight into the understage area.
From there, another trapdoor grants access presumably to the basement complex beneath the Amphitheater, and it's an unknown distance to where the crime lords are meeting with Lamm from that point.

Here one new problem reared its ugly head - while the Amphitheater is dimly lit, it's unlikely that the basement complex beneath it would be, especially for a clandestine meeting between criminals.
While this was no issue for Silas, it could be quite dangerous and awkward for Aliani and Gavin to travel further beyond that hatch into the basement.
Conversely, the use of any sort of light would probably be visible to the Eye Hellknights that you are attempting to follow discretely, and while they haven't left any guards behind thus far they may take an interest in a light that appears to be following them down there in the dark below.

(So, continuing on without a light source and having Silas guide you both by-hand/voice?  Or using some sort of light - a light spell from Aliani or whatever - to allow the two humans to see, along with the hellknights to realize that they're being followed?)

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkins reaction to the arching spray of something nasty from the mutated spider is as instinctive as it is immediate, dropping down to sit on his heels as the attack mists over his head.

Blackjack jostles the spider from behind while maneuvering on Lamm, and the nudge provides just the opening that Jakkin needs.  His foot lashes out, the heel connecting solidly with the underside of the spiders thorax, and the crunch that results is a clear indication of something crucial being ruptured.

Bouncing up onto the balls of his feet again, he glances back over his shoulder to ensure his companions are all right before stepping up beside the remains of the spider to menace Lamm alongside Blackjack.

*"Tillen Blackthorn."* He throws the words into Lamms face.  *"The filth you peddle almost killed him, has killed countless others.  This is the end of that."*

_And of you._


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Save vs breath weapon: *19*  No damage thanks to Evasion.
Attack: *28*, Damage: *7*, Precision Damage: *8*

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani took one look down into the darkness, and at the second trap door beneath the stage.  "Hunh.  I never knew that was there.  Interesting."

"We might be a little too close.  If you want to go, I'll be right behind you, but I don't think lighting a torch down there is a proper way to stay concealed.  Meanwhile..."  He nodded his head back down the hall, toward one of the captives.  "... Give me a few moments alone with one of them?  Might learn something useful.  Gavin, I have a feeling you will not entirely approve of this; we can discuss it later."

Moving over to the man, he knelt before his limp body and laid a hand on his shoulder, murmuring softly

"Valiant fought 'gainst mighty foes, 
Through my words may your wounds close."

"There we are!  You're awake" he smiled to the captive, whoever he was.  "That's good.  What's your name, sir?  You know who I am? 

"Quite the predicament you've gotten yourself into.  Now, _ordinarily_, I'd be quite cross with someone sneaking into my workplace running interference for whatever is happening in that basement.  It's one thing I can't stand.  Fortunately for you, there are _two_ things I can't stand, and the other one's Hellknights.  So, I'll make you a deal, we can be friends, you and me: you let me know in some detail who you're working with, and what their purpose is at that meeting downstairs, and anything else relevant you can think of -- and I take my best shot at getting you out of those manacles."  Reaching into his belt pouch, he pulled out a set of thieves tools, waving them in front of the man's face like a hypnotist with a watch.  

"Otherwise... well, I won't do anything to you, it's not really my nature, but me doing nothing at all pretty much guarantees a very unpleasant end to your evening I'd say.  So I'd talk fast were I you; they should be wandering back through within a few minutes, and I'm not the best with these things."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dumping Cause Fear to cast CLW on one of the captive guards.  Will roll in Discord if it matters.  Definitely casting this one disguised as a bard, no telling who's lurking about.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen barely has time to shield himself with his cloak as the spray of acid showers the room. The droplets that do strike him sear, causing him to wince. His focus returns as he hears Gaedren cast. The old man's taunt barely registers over the implications of _what_ he was casting. That spell wasn't just divine magic, it was very specifically _druidic_ magic. There were, of course, schools of magic that dabbled across the traditional delineations, but that was far less likely than Lamm was legitimately drawing upon that very specific kind of divine magic. He glances to the crime lords making their escape. Their departure would complicate dealing with the ambassador, as it would be difficult if not impossible to track any of them down tonight and _exceedingly_ dangerous to attempt to follow any of them under these circumstances. At least none of them appeared to be intent on assisting Lamm at this juncture, which was all he needed. 

Dalen turns back to Lamm, reaches into his cloak, and withdraws a vial before lobbing it at him along with a retort, "and if you manage to survive the next minute, I will _definitely_ keep in mind you can do that," 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attacking Lamm with Alchemist's Fire (1d20+4)[*10*]
Damage: (1d6)[*1*] plus 1 splash (just 1 splash on a miss)

----------


## Inspectre

*Darvin & Captain Jak*


Distracted as it is by Blackjacks strike on its flank, the spider never sees Jakkins foot coming in for the finishing blow.  Its weakened thorax cracks apart under the impact of the kick, and the spider crumbles up, spending the last of its life force to flip itself over onto its back and curl its legs up.  Lamm lets out a feral growl of frustration upon seeing this, and just barely has time to bring the flame saber up in time to block Blackjacks initial thrust as all eyes turn to the would-be revolutionary.  At Jakkins words, Lamms frustration turns briefly to confusion, and then bemusement as he casually whips the flame blade around behind him, nearly but not quite managing to cut the head off of Dalens summoned mount in a single blow (critical hit).

Do you really expect that name to mean anything to me, Jakkin?  After all, Im  ugh!

Lamm doesnt manage to finish his statement, as Dalens alchemists fire comes sailing into the melee, narrowly missing Lamms head to crash into the wall behind him, showering all three combatants with flaming bits of glass.  Blackjack pauses to glance behind him to skewer the only possible culprit  Dalen himself  with a glare while billowing his cape out to brush away the few bits of flaming glass that struck him.

Meanwhile, the rest of the crime lords make good on their escape out the north hallway, as Boule gathers his things before leaving at a steady pace, Leblanque pauses to stare intently at Jakkin for a moment before also turning his back, and Marlessa clearly weighs her chances before likewise turning away to hurry into the darkness.  

Seeing no further attacks heading her way, Elliana rises from her seat and goes over to Vilas who is writhing around somewhat blindly halfway underneath the table, and lays a hand on him while speaking the words to a healing spell.

Intruding on this scene are the sudden sounds of running feet and fighting from the southern corridor in the darkness past Dalens summoned mount.  It seems the attackers that the crime lords had been warned about were already here, and would be making their own unique impact on the fight very soon.

(I suspect this will be the last round of this combat, with Lamm the sole remaining combatant on the field, and still trapped between Blackjack/Jakkin, and Dalens Mount.  Really thought that horse was dead when Lamm rolled a critical hit with his Flame Blade, but alas, minimum extra damage on the crit so the Mount is still up and blocking his escape.  Lets see who gets the kill on him  Jakkin, Blackjack, or Dalen!)

*Stelio Kontos/PiccadillyPi/TheChanger*

Deciding that following a bunch of Hellknight boogeymen down into the hidden pitch-black basement was a poor decision that might leave your bodies undiscovered for quite some time, you decide to see if you can get any answers from one of their victims.  Aliani casts his spell on one of the shackled thieves, and the man stirs with a cough and a groan, but the flicker of his eyes show that hes much more awake than hes letting on, and is clearly sizing the three of you up.  And not liking his chances it seems, as he stops the charade and straightens up a moment later, grunting in genuine discomfort as the movement pulls on his arm shackled to a support beam of the stage itself.

Hellknights!?  Damn, I figured they were just some of Devargos boys or something, maybe adventurers hired by the guard to mess things up for Lamm.  I didnt think those sneaky bastards were no Hellknights!  Yeah, alright, what do you want to know?  Names Liam, by the way.

Liam listens very attentively to the rest of Alianis offer, and his list of questions.

Alright, well, Im a member of the Society, see . . . the *Cerulean* Society?  Official thieves guild of Korvosa?

Liam explains, adding what the Society meant after he sees everyone but Gavin looking at him blankly (as I imagine neither Aliani or Silas have much of an interest in Korvosas underworld prior to the partys dealings with Lamm).

Anyway, my boss  Boule - called this meeting together, and I and my mates were supposed to provide security for him and the other bosses.  They were meeting to discuss some proposal put forth by the Rats Teat Boys on behalf of that guy whos been turning Korvosa upside down  uh, Lamb was his name, wasnt?  Yeah, Galen Lamb or something like that.  Thats all I know, though, I swear!

Liam jiggles the chain of his shackle, clearly hoping that information was enough to purchase his freedom.

(Given the number of people theyre shackling here, the Eye Hellknights are only using standard manacles, so thats a DC 25 to pick the lock.  Which . . . I dont think Aliani can make with only a +2 to Disable Device using standard no bonus lockpicks.  It might be possible to break the support leg of the stage to let Liam slip the other end of the shackles free and wander off with a new set of braclets still attached to his one wrist though.)

----------


## Captain Jak

The drug lord's dismissive answer sparks new ire in Jaklkin; the man hadn't understood.  As he knew he wouldn't.

*"So many unknown lives, ruined and ended,"* he snarls.  *"That's the bloody point."*  Using the distraction of imminent death at the hands of the legendary Blackjack, he leaps and launches a stomping kick at the man's exposed side, hoping to rupture a kidney, but his anger has made him hasty and Lamm evades his just comeuppance.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Attack vs Lamm: *17*

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin nodded.  "He's a reprobate who pays to have his crimes looked upon favorably by Korvosa's courts.  He may not be employed by Lamm, but I see no reason we should let him loose on the city once more. 
 The Eye will deal with him appropriately.  Let's be on our way, see if the others need assistance.  The Eye should be far enough ahead by now that we won't run straight into their backs with a light."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Very well, Liam.  A nice name.  I'm quite intimately familiar with the Cerulean Society's practices.  Must say, it's not so great from the victim's end.  But I suppose a promise is a promise."  He stared at the man, showing his displeasure, but nodded at the offer of the manacles.  With that, Aliani began _attempting_ -- either quite earnestly, or acting it well -- to spring that little mechanism that kept the clasp closed.  He barely gave a glance to Gavin's thoughts on the matter, his eyes focused on the lock even as he replied.

"_Reprobate?_  Good word!  But, no, I think Liam here ought have a chance to make amends, in one way or another -- and if we leave him like this, well, that's not going to happen. You may be right that the courts are corrupt as well, Gavin, but that's the court's fault more than his, so unless you're ready to start executing queens and judges and jailors alike instead of just picking on those smaller than you, your words mean little to me. I'd just as soon not leave him to those who would likely drag him and his companions away and murder them for... well, let's see, I believe they are trespassing, and possibly breaking and entering I think -- but then so are we!  _Dammit_, this is a tough lock!"

"If you want to go ahead, go ahead.  I'll either be here working on this DAMNABLE CONTRAPTION! or I'll be back at my home.  Or dead 'round here somewhere, but that should make me easy to find.  I'm sure I just need a few more - HOLD _STILL_ LIAM - tries at it to, the trick is there's a spot right in the back somewhere that you need to -- DAMMIT!"

"Silas!  Start working on the chain? Maybe we can break that instead.  Or hack off the leg of the stage, stupid thing's been rickety for months anyway."

He focused his eyes on Liam, meeting the man with a glowering stare.  "You _owe_ me for this, you know.  Someday you're going to have a chance at paying it back to the people you've hurt in life.  I pray you take it.  If you don't..."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"...You'll be sorry؟ Come now, darling, no need for clichés just because we're in your area of expertise - Liam, he said to stay still! We're not cutting off your leg!"

Silas removed his sword from its scabbard and examined his options before deciding on the wood. As he chopped at it, he snickered.

"Work the chain."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack vs. stage leg: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Damage vs. hardness 5: (2d4+4)[*10*]

----------


## Darvin

"My apologies, good sir; I'll make it up to you by covering your exit," he graciously responds to Blackjack's glare as if there wasn't a battle going on, "I'll interfere no more while you hasten Mr. Lamm's exit from this world," he says as he visibly reaches into his scroll case.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dalen withdraws another scroll of mount and readies an action to cast it and summon another if Lamm kills the current one.

----------


## Inspectre

*Darvin & Captain Jak*


No, I dont know what youre talking about - _that_ is the bloody point!  After all, Im  

Lamm grunts, trying to bring his flame saber back around in time to parry Jakkins kick but not moving fast enough.  Jakkins leg connects with Lamms side, and he feels magic flare from Lamms body as it hardens to the point of feeling like he kicked the side of a tree rather than flesh.  But even if his skin is as hard as a tree, Lamm is not planted like on, and he staggers back from the impact.  As the crimelord-turned-revolutionary recovers, he glares at Jakkin.

Would you stop doing that while Im trying to speak here!?

Lamm yells, and his focus on Jakkin costs him as Blackjack lunges forward and stabs the tip of his rapier straight at Lamms face.  Impossibly, at the last moment Lamm twists and bends unnaturally away from the thrust, managing to dodge the attack.  What Lamm was not able to counter, however, was Blackjacks backswing as the vigilante spins the tip of the blade around as he pulls it back, drawing the last few inches of the rapier across Lamms exposed throat.  Blood gushes from the wound as Lamm collapses with a wheeze, dropping his flame blade to bring his hand up to attempt  rather unsuccessfully  to hold the flow of blood back.  The revolutionary gives a wet gurgling chuckle as his form ripples and twists, his body literally shrinking as his skin takes on an increasingly blue hue and his hair lengthens and bleaches itself white.  Within moments, instead of Lamm lying in a pool of dark blood before the group, there is only a derro.

Fooled . . . you . . .

The derro rasps out, before slumping back and quietly letting out a death rattle as its eyes close for the final time.  Blackjack looks over the fallen derro in clear confusion for a moment, and then growls as he flicks the derros blood off of his rapier and sheaths the weapon.

Damn imposters.  You cant hide forever Lamm.

Blackjack starts to turn away from the Lamm-imposters body, but stops as he tilts his head to listen to the darkness further down the corridor.  Jakkin hears it too  the sound of many running feet approaching.  A moment later and a number of cowled figures burst into the dim light shining into the corridor from the brightly-lit council chamber.  Taking in the scene before them the lead figures slow their approach, but their hesitation only lasts a moment before a multitude of orders start being barked out.

Surrender and face justice, criminals! Wheres Gaedren Lamm!?  Its Blackjack!  Who put a Mount spell down here!?

This is followed by clear orders from one of the figures now gliding up into the light behind the initial wave.

Get that mount out of the way!  Take Blackjack down, arrest everyone else!  Find Gaedren Lamm!

A veritable fusillade of magic missiles streaks out from the leading wave of attackers a moment later, several missiles streaking into Dalens mount and dismissing it with a sudden Pop! of displaced air, while the remainder slam into Blackjacks back and side, causing him to grunt.

Time to go!

The vigilante calls out, drawing his hand crossbow as he runs back into the chamber, hopping up onto the large conference table before firing his hand crossbow up into the darkness.  The bolt clearly anchors into something, and a moment later the vigilante flicks a catch on the side of the hand crossbow, starting to retract the thin wire trailing down into the room from the bolt above.  This rapidly hoists Blackjack up into the air, and then into the darkness above the rafters as the second wave of cowled figures surges into the chamber and surrounds Jakkin, menacing him with quarterstaffs and crackling fists.

Dalen feels a hand gently tap him on the shoulder, and then Elliana whispers into his ear.

I have made . . . an arrangement with Mister Vilas.  We get him out of this in one piece, and he will provide us with what we need.  Do you have a plan for getting us out of this situation?  I dont know if well be able to get away if we run, which leaves talking our way out.  I dont know who these people are, so I dont know if invoking Her Majesty here will help or harm our argument for them letting us go.  Ill follow your direction here.


*Stelio Kontos/PiccadillyPi/TheChanger*

Liam flinches as Silas draws his falchion, clearly expecting to be missing a hand in a second as the tiefling winds up.

Hey, wait wait wait boys, lets talk about this!  AHHHH!  

The terrified thiefs expectations are shattered, of course, as Silas clearly snaps off the support leg of the stage in a single blow, allowing the loop of chain secured by the other manacle snapped around it to be easily slipped free of the now severed block of wood.  Liam gives a gasp of relief, physically shaking as he pulls himself up to his feet.

Y . . . yeah.  I wont forget you cutting me loose from a Hellknight . . . h-hellhole.

The thief stammers, pale as a ghost as he nods at Aliani.

Y-you j-j-just let me know what you need, s-savvy?

Seemingly dismissed, the thief hurries out of the Amphitheater, leaving the three of you again alone with a handful of other, less-fortunate unconscious thieves, and the dark way down below the Amphitheater still beckoning.  With Gavins belief that you have given the Eye agents enough time to move on without bumping into them, you all descend down into the darkness.  Silas has no difficulty navigating without the pitch-black darkness beneath the Amphitheater, but Aliani is definitely lamenting the lack of memorizing a light spell for today as the group lights up a torch/sun rod before proceeding.

As it turns out, the group has little trouble following the Hellknights, as their path of destruction continues beneath the Amphitheater with every 100 of so marked out by another unconscious and shackled body.  After a few minutes of this, the group approaches a well-lit chamber, which has the main body of Eye agents surrounding Jakkin, Elliana, Dalen, and another man that the three of you dont recognize, as well as the body of a derro lying in the hallway with a slashed open throat.

----------


## THEChanger

Gavin watched as the Cerulean Society thief darted off into the night, hand gripping his rapier's hilt tight enough the knuckles went white.  "The crown and the courts will have their due.  Their crimes are known, and are not excused.  But _their_ corruption does not excuse _his_ crimes.  And there is a difference between declaring myself an executioner and providing aid to a man who will undoubtedly now continue to prey upon the weakest and poorest of this city.  Or did you think it was the common laborers who could afford to purchase their way onto the safe lists of the Society?  Now, when the next family goes hungry for Liam's purse to be filled, that stain is yours as well as his."  The Hellknight shook his head, and began to march down the stairs.  "I only hope I can dissuade our new friend, before she makes a similar mistake."

*Below*

Gavin marched down the stairs, barking out to the agents of the Eye.  "Those three are agents of Her Majesty the Queen and civilians pressed into service to the Order of the Nail.  Release them at once."  Gavin glared at Signifier Almson as he attempted to move through the crowd.  "I did tell you better men than you had tried to capture him.  Thank you, Signifier Almson, you've amply demonstrated the efficacy of the Order of the Eye this evening.  Now, if you don't mind, my agents and I will take our leave, before one of your goons makes the mistake of shoving one of those clubs too close to the Queen's personal handmaiden."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Intimidate, without the boost from Aid Another, to get the Eyes to stand down and let us leave.  If Aliani or Silas (or the others, I suppose) would like to buff me, we'll calculate that after.
(1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Gods, it must be the air around us. You're both so dramatic! No more speeches or stark words between us or else we're all having a trip to the basement of my friend Ri-Ri. Put simply, chains and whips _excite_ her."

*Below*

Upon seeing the mess of blue and red on the floor, Silas leaned toward Aliani to whisper. It took him longer than others to realize the lack of victory upon Ileosa's face.

"I knew there'd be one of those blue bastards. They must've gotten... oh, bog it all."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani could do little but let Gavin vent.  He wasn't even _wrong_, precisely.  Liam might very well end up a criminal mastermind, graduating to murder... maybe it was a mistake.  But he couldn't help feel that it wasn't.  There was but one retort, though, that was undeniably true.

"The crown and the courts have _had_ their due, Gavin.  Which is why we are where we are now.  I've got a good feeling about him.  As I said, we can discuss it later."

It wouldn't do to be seen by the participants downstairs without disguise; a simple tug of his cloak brought that back into being in the blink of an eye as they headed into the depths.

*Below*

"Hey" Aliani waved at his compatriots, before pointing squarely at the members of the Order.  "Looks like we missed all the fun.  These guys ain't messin' with you at all, are they? We told 'em you were down here."

----------


## Captain Jak

His inability to affect Lamms tough hide is disturbingly familiar, and Jakkins dawning suspicion is borne out when Blackjack manages to end the imposters life, revealing another of those damnably tough Derro.

A snarl crosses his features as their quarry evades them once more  he hadnt even been present, this time!  Before he can take any further action, however, the room is stormed by a large number of unknown forces that appear to be some sort of law enforcement.  He crouches lower, sizing up the circle of figures surrounding him; they may think they have him trapped, but ducking around the knees of lumbering buffoons like these is old hat to him.

That wont, however, do a lot to aid his companions to make a similar escape.

Aid comes in only moments, however, by the remainder of their coalition arriving and the Hellknight throwing his authority around.  Not entirely confident in this ploy working, Jakkin remains on his guard and readies himself to make an escape should it become necessary.  Worst case scenario, whomever escapes can mount a rescue to spring the others....

----------


## Darvin

Dalen turns to the 'Elliana' and immediately casts a spell of Invisibility. As he grabs her arm to deliver the spell, he delivers a scroll, "a scroll of the same; use it on our new friend. I still have a Whispering Wind spell prepared, and will send a message if necessary," he then spins around as if Elliana were not even there. He jostles his shoulder to send Rhetoric flying.

"Don't attack! I want to cooperate," Dalen declares as he strides forward with both arms raised, "I work for the Queen and was here to investigate this meeting and to arrest Lamm if the opportunity allowed. The Mount spell was mine, I was attempting to block his escape, but the person we focused on was a decoy," he gestures towards the dead Derro on the floor, "you clearly aren't with Lamm or the criminals; I don't believe us to be enemies,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Let me know if a Diplomacy check is necessary.

----------


## Inspectre

The assembled cloaked figures don't exactly relax at Dalen's self-identification, but neither do they immediately close in on Jakkin to attempt an arrest either.
While keeping a wary eye on the halfling in their midst, their attention turns to their apparent leader, who sniffs in disdain.

"I should have expected that the Whore Queen would have connections with Korvosa's criminal element.  I would ordinarily expect that you could produce evidence to back up such a claim to authority, but given the circumstances I imagine such scandalous proof was left behind."

Behind Dalen, "Elliana" stifles a growl at this inescapable moniker that might have given away her existence, which so far seems to have gone undetected by this new group.  After a moment's pause the leader continues on.

"Regardless, we are only interested in Gaedren Lamm.  We will detain all of you briefly to confirm this story of yours and determine this . . . creature . . . was posing at Lamm here tonight as you claim, and that you are not in actuality confederates of it or Lamm.  Once I am satisfied this is true, you will be released."

The leader makes a motion to order his men forward to take you all into custody after all, when Gavin, Aliani, and Silas appear at the back of their formation and Gavin immediately strides forward to challenge the man.  The armiger stumbles over his last veiled threat as he suddenly notices that Elliana is no longer present, at the last moment substituting "Queen's personal investigators" over "handmaiden".  Signifier Almson, his title identifying him to Dalen and Jakkin now as a Hellknight of some stripe (although a much different one than the common Order of the Nail Hellknights they are used to dealing with), grimaces and rolls his eyes as he turns his head to look back at Gavin.  

"Thank you, _Armiger_ Dimir, but I've already been made aware of their allegiances."

Almson considers the situation for a few moments more, and then makes a hand signal to his men that clearly reads "stand back" or "let them down" as the circle of hellknights around Jakkin parts.  The signifier then turns his attention back to Dalen, pointedly ignoring Gavin.

"It would seem that you have someone credible to vouch for you.  Very well, the three of you may go.  We will take this thing's body back with us to see if anything useful of Lamm's location can be learned.  You can inform Her "Majesty" the next time you see her that the Gaedren Lamm situation is being handled, and that it would be wise for her agents to see to other matters.  Lest there be another misunderstanding with more unfortunate consequences in the future."

The sea of cowled Hellknights then parts, allowing Dalen, Jakkin, and Vilas to join up with Gavin, Aliani, and Silas before turning around and leaving.  Dalen occasionally feels a gentle tug on his cloak as proof that Elliana was still immediately behind him as the group ascends back up to the Amphitheater proper.  Once you are all out of the building entirely and rapidly moving away down the street everyone feels free to breathe a mutual sigh of relief.

"Well, that was certainly unexpected.  "Agent of the Whore Queen", eh?  I think I could get used to this!"

Vilas remarks, his smugness at having escaped the Hellknights with you abruptly cut short when he suddenly trips and only just manages to avoid smashing his face on the cobblestones.  Standing suspiciously just behind him, the suddenly visible Elliana chides the crime lord.

"A more permanent association is still in question, sir, but it would improve your chances if you would give Her Majesty at least the modicum of respect that she deserves.  For now, you have gotten out of a potentially fatal situation with only a few minor scrapes.  I hope that you will now live up to your part of that bargain?"

Vilas chuckles and winces as he pushes himself back up to his feet with scraped and bloody palms and smiles.

"Aye, I always repay my debts.  And where shall I be delivering this request to?  Straight to the palace gates?"

"No, to the Rittle Magic Shop, located in Midpoint at . . ."

Elliana rattles off the address of Dalen's magic shop, and only afterwards glances at Dalen for approval while quietly mouthing "Sorry" to him before turning back to Vilas and adding,

"Prior to mid-morning would be ideal.  Any later than that and it will likely be too late to be of use, and Her Majesty will be . . . *very* . . . disappointed."

"Yeah yeah, don't get your pettycoat all rumbled milady.  I said I'd repay this debt and I will.  Oh, and if you wouldn't mind granting me just one more small favor, should you see the Field Marshall in your ivory towers at some point . . . tell her Vilas Kroft said, "Hello".

And with that revelation the Scarzni representative walks off into the night, disappearing around the nearest corner, not to be seen again this night.  Now no longer with an outside audience, Elliana slumps and breaths a deep sigh of relief.

"Thank you, Mr. Rittle, Sir Dimir, for extracting us all from that situation.  I would like to know just who in the Hells those people were, given they seem hellbent on eliminating Gaedren Lamm, and why they were so inclined to listen to you, Sir Dimir, but I suppose it makes little difference now that we are out of their clutches.  And I suppose . . . it's time to return to the palace, isn't it?"

The queen's "handmaiden" seems almost apprehensive at the thought, although given Sabrina was undoubtedly still there waiting for her return it was easy to guess why.

"Would you be willing to do me one last service and escort me back to the Palace, then?  And, well . . . if it wouldn't impose on you too harshly, perhaps . . . you could come back to the palace tomorrow morning, after Vilas's delivery is complete?  I . . . I think I would rather like you all to be present when I go to the council of nobles session and . . . face my fate, whatever it may be."

(OOC:  And with that, I think we've basically finally wrapped up this day in the life!  Nothing untoward happens on the journey back to the palace, you all can get some rest, and at your discretion you can do whatever you wish tomorrow, although I think from a time management/player engagement standpoint, we will treat tomorrow morning as a singular block.  Thus, you can escort Queen Ileosa to meet the Council of Nobles, or you can opt out of that at your discretion to go do something else - report to superiors, ask co-conspirators what's up with their past, check on exhausted Field Marshalls, or whatever else you would care to do.  That way, I can handle both situations simultaneously with more party split posting!)

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas looked up at the sky once they were clear of the theatre.

"Tad late for us, eh? I've some tea for us to stave off the wear of yesterday and this night. I know at least of two persons here that might do well for it."

He winked to the queen-in-disguise.

"Sorry darling, boys only tonight. I'll treat you to it our next date."

----------


## Darvin

Dalen merely smiles, refusing to take the bait of any of the provocations. He identifies himself and repeats his story when asked. The less information he slips - and the less time spent in their custody - the better. He remains silent but attentive throughout Elliana's discussion with Vilas. 

At her request of an escort, Dalen gives a brief bow, "I would be pleased to give you an escort,"

After the exhausting evening he returns home and crashes in his bed, desperately hoping that he would have enough sleep to orient his mind. He'd spent one too many late nights at the acadamae learning the hard way that there is a fine threshold of sleep requirements for a wizard beyond which preparation would prove impossible. He is left with no little time; he prepares spells, receives Vilas' delivery, puts on his courtier's outfit, and casts a Mount spell. He makes a quick detour to pick up some scrolls - one can never be over-prepared - before heading to the castle. Whatever transpired today, it would be _interesting_ to say the least.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Purchased scrolls of Expeditious Excavation, Protection from Evil, Obscuring Mist, and Silent Image with shared party funds as discussed in Discord; 100 gp total costs.

Spell prep:
0th: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Message, and Acid Splash (just going to leave it on permanently, not getting caught without it again)
1st: Sleep, Mount, Charm Person, Disguise Self, Mage Armor, (1 free)
2nd: Hideous Laughter, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit, (1 free)

----------


## THEChanger

Once the party was once again alone with Her Majesty, Gavin let out a long sigh of relief.  "You know, this did not go nearly as poorly as it could have.  Thank you, all.  When I receive my next stipend, I shall treat you all to a bowl of Bridgeport chowder.  I know a good place."

The Hellknight nodded as Her Majesty asked for an escort back to the Castle Korvosa.  "I am at your disposal, Your Majesty.  I actually had a matter I wished to discuss with you and Mister Rittle, if we may as we walk."  Once the group had put some distance from the theatre, Gavin began to fiddle nervously with the hilt of his rapier.  He smiled ruefully at Silas.  "Sorry, Silas, you'll have to indulge me in one more speech.  I promise I'll be done for the evening after.  It did not escape my attention, Your Majesty, that you and Mister Rittle had an additional purpose for infiltrating this meeting.  You've made a deal with Vilas for assistance with the problem of the Lady Ambassador, yes?  Falsified evidence for some crime or another." 

Noticing his hand on his rapier, Gavin quickly pulled his hands behind his back, somewhat embarrassed.  "As the subject of the Queen of Korvosa, it is not my place to question my sovereign.  But, as a friend to Illeosa, I am concerned.  To begin one's reign on a foundation of lies is dangerous.  From what our companions have said, that Andasain is corrupt, treasonous, and a worshipper of the Pallid Princess is _true_.  But if it comes out that you've _framed_ her, suddenly she has her credibility back.  And even if she doesn't become Seneschal, she will still be the Ambassador.  If there's any doubt that she's what you say she is, this gambit will not work.  But if you can stall, give us time to investigate, involve the Order...I still can't say things will be better."  He looked around at the others with a small shrug.  "I won't lie.  All of this is above my paygrade, and nobles tend to be bastards who don't care about what is right and wrong.  I'm no Harrower, I can't predict how either path would turn out.  But, with something this serious, I firmly believe we should try to do this right.  To have a case that no holes can be poked through, give her no chance to wriggle out.  And I couldn't let my friend make a decision like this without voicing my concerns."

Gavin shot a withering look at Dalen.  "Nor do I think that friends should keep secrets like this.  Especially when they are supposed to be working together on something so important."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani could do little but put on the fakest, most cloying smile he could.  "Thank you, Signifier Almson, for your unexpected generosity in allowing us non-criminals not to be dragged off this evening, never to be seen again.  You can rest assured that Her 'Majesty' will be personally informed of _every_ detail of this evening's encounter, no matter how miniscule, especially the part where she ought disregard a direct threat to the throne.  By the time we're done with her she'll feel as though she had been in the room to experience your wisdom in person.  As you say, it _would_ be best to avoid further misunderstandings regarding jurisdiction.  I would hate to see your group relegated to guarding ice caravans bound for Irrisen. At any rate, enjoy your evening, and _by all means_ take the derro's corpse with you; I imagine you'll be a few hours more rounding up the mess upstairs.  We'll clean things up down here."

As he watched them storm off, he tapped Gavin amicably on the back as he whispered.  "Good job.  Bullies sure back down quickly when they feel they're not the biggest in the room, eh?"

"I would be pleased to accompany you as well, but I fear I'm likely as not to fall asleep on the walk.  Mr. Rittle and Sir Dimir can have the glory.  I don't even think I can handle a cup of tea, Silas, and that should tell you something.  Liable to keep me up even too much later than already way too late.  I'll be there noon tomorrow, though.  Full jester's outfit, or something more subdued?"

----------


## Captain Jak

While getting some sleep had seemed a very enticing prospect, Jakkin had nonetheless shadowed the royal escort back to the palace, ready to step in should anything untoward happen; not that hes disparaging of his companions capabilities, but it had, after all, been a very long day.

Thus it was a somewhat surly Halfling that greeted the day, insufficient sleep exacerbating his already atypical grumpiness.  He made sure to wash thoroughly, removing the bits and pieces of the previous day that may have lingered, and dressed himself in his best  which consisted of the new clothes purchased the previous day.

No courtier he, if the Queen wishes the presence of a simple sailor during these events, thats what shell get.

But not until he breaks his fast with a hearty meal; when running short on sleep, its important to supplement with extra nourishment.

There usually was, truth be told, a good reason for extra nourishment....

----------


## Inspectre

Elliana snorts as Alliana lambasts the Signifier, her obvious struggle to hold back her laughter only deepening the signifiers annoyed expression.  But he still lets you all go without another word, and once back out on the street Elliana spends the next several minutes of your walk away from the Amphitheater chuckling and muttering ice caravans bound for Irrisen to herself.  Her good humor begins to fade when the group splits up to leave Dalen and Gavin as her sole escorts, and Gavin uses the opportunity to voice his concern over Dalen and Ileosas conspiracy to frame the ambassador.

Ser Dimir, while I am in this guise, I would ask that you see me only as the queens handmaiden, rather than the queen herself.  Even though we are alone right now, the shadows can have ears, and I would be loathe to lose the ability to come and go from the palace as I please.

Elliana looks into a nearby darkened alleyway, and seeing no one lingering there seems to relax a little as she sighs and rubs at her eyes.

As for Lady Andaisin, I would rather that none of this were true at all, and that my beloved mentor was not in fact a monster.  But I saw the shrine to Urgathoa beneath her home with my own eyes, and it explains a number of her . . . eccentricities in hindsight.

Elliana concludes, her cheeks flushing at some memory before she pushes on to her own argument.

This is merely the truth, Ser Dimir, nothing more.  But I can hardly testify to what I saw directly without causing a scandal, and imply that we are both guilty of a crime  me with unlawful entry and her with arson.  I believe the revelation that she is a worshipper of Urgathoa will be sufficient to deny her selection as seneschal, as while not illegal such beliefs are not held in high esteem in Korvosa, and the nobility is nothing if not consistent in their bigotry.  And if the nobility was not meeting _in twelve hours_ to decide our fates, I would happily grant you more time to conduct a proper investigation.  But my absence from tomorrows meeting will not delay it, Lady Andaisin is clearly the forerunner, and for all I know immediately after the meeting Signifier Almson will be collecting _me_ for an ice caravan to Irrisen!

As she nears the conclusion, Elliana grows more and more agitated, her cheeks again flushing this time in anger, and she concludes her debate by shouting the last line, fists clenched at her sides.  From a dark second-story window above you, a voice yells back down at you to keep it down, which Elliana replies with a heartfelt sorry!, before looking at Gavin and pointing up at the window as if to say see?  With this reminder to be more discrete also serving as a break in Ellianas rant, it is with a much calmer as well as quieter voice that she continues her argument a minute (and city block) later.

It is therefore a choice between the lesser of two evils that I am now faced with, Ser Dimir.  Do I damn myself by framing my friend and mentor, or do I damn Korvosa by allowing a potential monster to become the citys seneschal?  It may all be for naught in the end regardless . . . the nobles may not believe me, or they may simply not care . . . but I have to do *something*!  And this is the best argument I know of that I can make that will sway them that *is* true, so if they do conduct their own investigation hopefully, they will find only more evidence, unlike if I made up a more outlandish claim that was completely false.  But I do appreciate your opinion Ser Dimir, and that you are willing to voice it so freely to . . . a friend.

Ileosa seems to bleed through her Elliana persona as she glances at Gavin with a genuine smile, although that expression quickly becomes pained when Gavin chastises Dalen for keeping this plan a secret.

I . . . am sorry, Ser Dimir.  This is all my fault, as I thought it should be kept secret between myself and Mister Rittle.  Prior to all of you, I have made a grand total of four friends in my life, and of those two are now dead and one is apparently a monster.  Life on the streets was hard, and while not excessively cruel to me Andy . . . Lady Andaisin could be overbearing at times.  So I learned to keep secrets, and when I came to Korvosa, well . . . I didnt want Eodred or Sabrina to worry.  Hiding unnecessary details from my friends is therefore second nature to me now, but I can see now where I may need to rethink that strategy.  Forgive me, Ser Dimir.

Elliana reaches up and gently rubs at her eyes as she gets a bit misty-eyed, apparently quite affected by Gavins chastisement for obscuring the truth.  Her pledge to do better in the future seems equally genuine to both Gavin and Dalen.

The rest of the trip is uneventful and rather quiet as Gavin and Dalen escort the queen-in-disguise back to the palace.  Even at this late hour there are still a couple of city guards manning the palace gates who recognize you and seem to be expecting you, as the gates immediate swing open to allow access into the courtyard.  Waiting inside the courtyard is of course Sabrina, fully armed and armored with a saddled mount hitched nearby  presumably she has been ready to ride out at a moments notice from Dalen of where to go.  Sabrinas stare is intense as she walks up to the group and visually inspects Elliana, who is unable this time to meet the bodyguards gaze as the handmaiden fumbles for words.

Sabrina, I am sorry I 

She is interrupted by an upraised hand from Sabrina, who after a moments hesitation reaches it out to clasp Ellianas left shoulder with a relieved smile.  The expression is . . . well, out of place on the normally taciturn protectors face.

Im just glad youre back safe.  No serious harm came to you from this . . . adventure?

After a moments consideration, presumably about the level of trauma inflicted by being a literal fly in the spiders den, Elliana shakes her head in agreement that no serious harm befell her, and Sabrinas shoulders relax as she spares a grateful look at both Gavin and Dalen.

Thank you for ensuring her safe return.  Now, given that its been a long day today, and tomorrow promises to be even longer for Her Majesty, I think that her handmaiden had better get some sleep so she is able to, uh, properly attend to whatever Her Majesty will need.

Sabrina stammers, finally showing a bit of exhaustion as she stumbles over wording that maintains the illusion that Elliana is nothing more than the queens chief handmaiden.  Seeming to realize the gaff afterwards, Sabrina releases her hold on Ellianas shoulder and steps back, gesturing for the handmaiden to lead the way into the palace proper.  Elliana takes a step forward but then stops, glancing back at Dalen and Gavin as she reaches a hand up to touch Sabrinas shoulder in a mirror of the bodyguards action.

Hopefully Her Majesty will agree to this, but I think it would be beneficial for her team of investigators to accompany her to tomorrows meeting with the Council of Nobles.  They have discovered some evidence that the Council is likely to find quite troubling, and there may be questions that it would be best if they were present to answer personally.

Sabrinas hard expression returns as she glances back and forth between Elliana and Dalen, clearly (and correctly) believing him to be Ellianas chief conspirator for this plan.  Yet after freezing up for only a moment the bodyguard reluctantly nods before nonchalantly dropping her own surprise.

Very well.  The meeting with the Council of Nobles is at noon at the Longacre building.  We will be traveling there by carriage, leaving the palace an hour before that.  You can either meet us here before we leave or at Longacre.  Mr. Rittle, I would like to commission you to create some magic items to improve security and communication, so that another incident like this _does not happen again_.  But I will need to discuss this matter with Her Majesty first.

Elliana grimaces, but does her best to replace it with a brittle smile.

Very well . . . why dont we go discuss these ideas of yours with Her Majesty, so that she can provide Mr. Rittle with her decision upon seeing him tomorrow.  Good night, Mr. Rittle, Ser Dimir.

And with that farewell, Elliana and Sabrina depart back into the castle, leaving you to be escorted back out of the courtyard by a pair of guardsmen who came down from the gatehouse.  Time to return home and get what sleep you can before what is likely to be a decisive day for Korvosa tomorrow.

*****************************************

In the morning after taking care of your respective errands (or simply sleeping in late), you get dressed and head over to Longacre, either walking there directly or via the queens carriage.  Despite the relative secrecy of the meeting, word must have gotten out somehow as there is already a sizable crowd of Korvosas citizens gathered in front of the ominous-looking seat of Korvosas government.

Carved out of drab-grey slate, the Longacre building has seen numerous updates to its architecture over the centuries as its list of functions expanded and various nobles attempted to put their own mark on the structure.  Nonetheless, the original fortress-like base structure has remained, and it has taken on a menacing aspect after the addition of the Deathshead Vaults, Korvosas primary prison, was dug out beneath.  No doubt at the time it seemed like an improvement in efficiency  prisoners tried in the Longacre Building above and then taken down below it to serve out their sentence.  However, its reputation as being the last thing condemned prisoners see before they are escorted inside has tainted the structures reputation, despite it being used for more than a courthouse and prison.  

The Longacre Building today also serves as the citys municipal offices, housing all of the various paperwork and clerks necessary for Korvosas day-to-day business to continue functioning.  As part of that there are also large conference rooms available for the citys elite to make use of, and therefore it is not particularly unusual for the Council of Nobles to be meeting here.  On the other hand, there is nothing stopping the nobles at the conclusion of their meeting from ordering ex-Queen Ileosa to be dragged below into the Deathshead Vaults to disappear forever, right along with any commoners she has chosen to associate with.  It is with that grim thought in mind that you approach the building.

Those that arrive separately are forced to wade their way through the crowd to reach the line of city guardsmen keeping a wary eye on the crowd and keeping it a respectable distance back from the front steps of Longacre, and out of the street to keep it clear for the occasional carriage to pull up immediately in front of the building.  Again, the guards have apparently been informed to expect you as once you have made your way forward to their line they allow you to pass, much to the consternation of several nearby members of the crowd.

Those that arrive by royal carriage with Ileosa ironically have a harder time getting into the Longacre Building, as the crowd goes ballistic the moment that the carriage, decorated with the official seals of Korvosa, comes into view.  There is little doubt some of Lamms agitators have been busy working the crowd as immediately a significant portion of the crowd breaks away to run down the street to intercept the carriage.  Organized to keep the immediate surroundings of Longacre in order, the city guardsmen are caught off-guard by the idea of the crowd moving to *intercept* a carriage rather than simply block its way to the building.  While a squad of guards hastily assembles itself to breach through the remainder of the crowd in front of Longacre to come help, it still takes several precious minutes.  Minutes which the several dozen people intercepting the carriage use to block its way, forcing it to come to a complete stop while they give a disorganized chant of Send the Whore back!  Send the Whore back!  A few of the braver members of the crowd even come forward and bang on the sides and doors of the carriage.  They are unable to get inside the carriage, of course, as the doors are latched shut from the inside.  

At least, they are until Sabrina with an angry snort unlatches the door on her side, shoving it open, stepping out, and drawing her falchion in one smooth motion.  The couple rioters on that side of the carriage immediately stumble back at the sight of the fully armored Sabrina coming out to meet them blade drawn.  One young man who was attempting to scramble up the side of the carriages front to give the carriages driver a hard time is a little too slow in stepping back, and gets the full weight of Sabrinas ire as she deftly spins her falchion around and slams it into his chest.  There is no eruption of blood, however, as the bodyguard uses the flat of her blade rather than its edge, but the impact of the heavy blade can still be felt by everyone nearby as the young man flies off the side of the carriage and thuds heavily onto the cobblestones.  Several nearby members of the crowd help him back up as he is merely winded with perhaps a few cracked ribs, but otherwise would live.  The next person that came within reach of Sabrinas blade might not be so lucky, and that thought gives the rest of the angry mob pause as no one nearby particularly wants to be the next test subject.

Although it was quite possible the situation would have deteriorated back into further violence after the mob recovered from its momentary shock at Sabrinas actions, that hesitation was long enough for the guardsmen to arrive and break up the crowd enough for the carriage to begin moving forward again.  Sabrina walks alongside the carriage the rest of the way to Longacre, falchion still out and resting slung over one shoulder.  The crowd continues to vent its anger by chanting its slogan along with several other epithets about the queen, but otherwise keeps its distance, held in check again by the line of guardsmen.  As the carriage pulls up to the front of the building, however, a few of the bravest members of the crowd hurl loose stones they had picked up off of the street, rattling off the side of the carriage.  Several stones are thrown at Sabrina as well, and while most of them are well wide of their mark, one does clatter off of her breastplate to no apparent effect.  Sabrina just smirks and gives the crowd (and responsible stone thrower) a one-finger salute.

Before the situation can become a full-fledged riot, the guards usher Ileosa and all of you into the Longacre Building, and the crowd slowly returns to a sullen, watchful mob.  But the chant continues, echoing into the spacious lobby of the Longacre Building  Send the Whore back.  Ileosa grimaces and for a moment seems to be contemplating making the mistake of going back out to address the crowd, but ultimately shakes her head and proceeds up to the council chambers, Sabrina and all of you in tow.

**************************************************

Music Theme

While the Council meeting was held in a room set up for meetings rather than a courtroom, one could be excused from mistakenly thinking the opposite upon first entry.  Set up at the back of the chamber on a raised dais was a long table with seven ornate chairs, one for each of the seven major noble houses of Korvosa.  A few of the faces there are familiar to the party, either by personal experience or reputation. 

Seated in the middle of the table and representing House Jeggare was Percival Jeggare, the patriarch of the family, whom all but Gavin met while meeting Queen Ileosa for the first time, after escorting Ambassador Andaisin to the royal palace.  The scowling old man looks just as sour and annoyed by the proceedings as he did when you first met him.

*Spoiler: Percival Jeggare*
Show






Seated to Jeggares right and representing the reclusive House Ornelos was Toff Ornelos, the current Headmaster of the Acadamae.  As Dalen enters the room the Headmasters eyes flicker with recognition and his mouth tightens into a stern line before he gives just the slightest nod of acknowledgement to the Acadamae drop-out.

*Spoiler: Toff Ornelos*
Show






Seated to Jeggares left and representing House Arkona was of course the current head and face of the family, Glorio Arkona.  While a full-grown man, Glorio was noticeably the youngest member of the council, and also the only one who seemed happy to be there as he whispers something in Percivals ear and then laughs (which might account for Lord Jeggares current sour expression as well).

*Spoiler: Glorio Arkona*
Show






Seated on the other side of Glorio and also looking distinctly uncomfortable is Marcus Endrin, the High Commandant of the Sable Marines.  Still dressed in the uniform of the Sable Marines, Marcuss appearance is considerably more spartan than the other well-dressed elites of the city present, even those present in the crowd of guests and those not at the Council table.

*Spoiler: Marcus Endrin*
Show






On the opposite end of the table from Marcus Endrin and representing House Zenderholm is a stern-faced woman immediately recognizable to Gavin, as she was the one who presided over his trial  Chief Arbiter Zenobia Zenderholm.  Infamous as a hanging judge, Chief Arbiter Zenderholm rarely showed mercy when handing down punishments although her reputation as a fair-minded adjudicator is equally well-known.  At his sentencing, Chief Arbiter Zenderholm made it clear that while it was within her power to assign a variety of punishments for his crimes, the lack of evidence for any crime beyond kidnapping the merchants daughter convinced her to simply assign lifetime imprisonment instead.  An overly harsh sentence for the crime of kidnapping, but given that Gavin was also accused of raping and murdering the girl, a far cry from the potential punishments of torture, castration, and death.  While she had eventually reversed her sentence completely after Gavins innocence was proven, she had certainly never apologized.  And it seemed unlikely he would be getting an apology any time soon as the Chief Arbiters steely-eyed gaze washed over the group, lingering on Gavin for only a moment.

*Spoiler: Zenobia Zenderholm*
Show






The older man and woman at either end of the council table are unknown to the group, although by process of elimination the woman must be Eliasia Leroung, the head of House Leroung and the one responsible for taking in a number of Alianis briefly-adopted children.

*Spoiler: Eliasia Leroung*
Show






Eventually, someone overhears a conversation amongst the other people in the room that the last member of the council is Ausio Carowyn.  A relatively minor figure in comparison to the other members, Ausio seems to be aware of that as he is differential when spoken to by the other council members, but otherwise just looks bored with the proceedings.

*Spoiler: Ausio Carowyn*
Show






*Spoiler: DC 15 Knowledge Local*
Show


Technically, the seat at the far end of the table, occupied by Ausio Carowyn was not a seat for House Carowyn, as the Carowyn family was not influential enough to be considered a great noble house like the rest of his peers at the table.  Rather, he is present as a joint representative of all the minor noble houses of Korvosa, which got an official seat on the council during Queen Dominas reign.

Additionally, Marcus Endrin is not technically the head of House Endrin, that honor going specifically to his slightly younger brother Roland Endrin.  Marcus stepped aside upon becoming High Commandant of the Sable Marines, ostensibly for the purpose of keeping the Sable Marines untangled from noble house politics.  Given many members of House Endrin have served in the Sable Marines and City Guard before Marcus, and likewise distanced themselves from the family after being selected for those positions, its really a bit of a family tradition at this point.  Unfortunately for Marcus, Roland is currently in Magnimar conducting some sort of trade negotiations, and the Council obviously did not want to await his turn so Marcus is here in his brothers stead.



*Spoiler: DC 15 Knowledge History*
Show


Prior to Queen Dominas reign, there were actually eight great noble houses within Korvosa, which all received a seat on this council  Arabasti, Porphyria, Leroug, Endrin, Ornelos, Arkona, Jeggare, Zenderholm.  This changed during the brief reign of Chadris Porphyria the Third, the king immediately before Domina and the only Porphyria to ever sit on the Crimson Throne.  

Considered by many to be Korvosas only mad king and the closest thing to a tyrant that the city has ever seen, Chadris sought to avenge old slights against his grandfather Chadris the First by House Arabasti - who were responsible for blocking Chadris the Firsts own ascension to the throne fifty years prior.  He went about this by arranging the murders of every member of House Arabasti, although no one is sure how he managed to pull this off, only that he did.  Nonetheless, it was House Arabastis slow decline in the many decades prior to this that really allowed Chadris the Third to pull this off without sparking a devastating civil war, and even so once the other Noble Houses learned of what he did there was nearly a civil war regardless.  This potential war between the crown and the noble houses was only really stopped by the fact that Chadris the Third was himself assassinated a short time thereafter.  

Questions of whether another Porphyria would ascend the Crimson Throne in his place were put to an end by the arrival of Domina Arabasti from Cheliax, part of the main Arabasti family tree that the Korvosan version was only a branch of.  Once made queen, one of Dominas first acts was to banish House Porphyria from Korvosa for their actions against her family.  Their seat was given to the assorted minor noble houses of Korvosa to share, and the House Arabasti seat was removed as Domina (and her son Eodred) was the only member of House Arabasti in Korvosa, and it made sense to prevent her from sitting on both the Council of Nobles and the Crimson Throne.  Why Domina didnt arrange for Eodred to be given the Arabasti seat on the council while she herself sat on the Crimson Throne is unknown.



Set off to one side of the councils table but notably down off the dais is a similarly ornate seat which is clearly meant for Ileosa.  As the queen moves forward to take her seat, Sabrina moves to stand beside the chair only to be discretely waved off by Ileosa.  Quietly growling to herself, Sabrina moves over to the section of general seating within the room that seems to be set aside for everyone else.  Quite a motley assortment of Korvosas upper class is present in this section of the room, some candidates for seneschal such as Ambassador Andaisin, other members of the various noble families or personal bodyguards like Sabrina, and in the middle of it all, Vencarlo Orsini who grins and openly waves all of you over to sit next to him in the mostly empty back row.

Well, well!  You all are certainly moving up in the world!  Come to enjoy the puppet show, have you?

Vencarlo whispers, but perhaps not quietly enough as several nobles in the nearby rows turn to give the fencing teacher a black look, whom Vencarlo placates with a few half-hearted mea cuplas and bows with his protistic hand.

A few minutes after Ileosa has arrived, Lord Jeggare picks up a small gavel in front of him and bangs it on the table as the room swiftly falls silent.

I call this session of the Council of Nobles to order.  Todays agenda will be to decide Korvosas next seneschal, in light of the unexplained disappearance of the citys current seneschal Neolandus Kalepopolis.  Also present is Her Highness, Queen Ileosa, who has been provided with a list of the candidates that the council will be considering.  Your Majesty, before we begin our own deliberations, are there any candidates that you would like to advocate for or against?

For a moment, Ileosa seems to be undergoing a panic attack, as she is not prepared to immediately be made the center of attention in the room.  Her eyes dart about the room, pausing briefly on Ambassador Andaisin and Sabrina, before finally finding all of you.  She seems to find her strength then, tightening her hands into fists and giving just the barest of nods at Aliani before taking a deep breath and responding.

Yes.  Based off of the list that was provided to me, the first candidate to be discussed today is my dear friend, Ambassador Andaisin of Cheliax.  I am afraid that despite our years of friendship, information has recently come to my attention that I feel obligated to share with the Council.  And, after a great deal of self-reflection, has determined that I cannot in good conscience advocate in support of her candidacy to Seneschal.

What!?

Andaisins voice cracks like a whip across the chamber, and in the moment that all eyes in the room turn their attention on the Chelish ambassador who is staring at Ileosa with a mixture of complete disbelief and predatory anticipation, the queen shudders and closes her eyes.  Recovering her composure first, Andaisin puts on a saccharine smile as she continues in an equally sweet voice that nonetheless has a brittle, icy edge to it.

Surely you misspoke just now, Ily.  As you said, were old friends, why you even recommended to this very council my appointment to the position of ambassador for Cheliax.  Have I failed somehow in my duties as ambassador, to make you think I would be unable to fulfill the duties of seneschal?  Surely the council would agree that relations havent been smoother in years.  Is it some sort of personal slight that has caused you to lose faith in me?

Ambassador, I believe that you have interrupted Her Majesty.  I am sure that she will explain her reasoning if given a moment.

Marcus Endrin interjects, earning a brief look of pure hatred from Andaisin before the mask comes back up and she smiles at the High Commandant.  That brief interruption seems to have been enough though to break Andaisins spell over Ileosa, who had been wilting and retreating further into herself as Andaisin spoke, in the way a fly trapped in a web might recoil from the dark bulbous shape rushing towards it.  Opening her eyes again and coughing to give herself another moment to recover, Ileosa finally spoke again although she was unable to meet Andaisins gaze as it attempted to bore a hole through Ileosas skull.

Y-yes, Andy, we are friends, and that is why I . . . I  ahem  why I was concerned for your safety of late.  I trust that the council is aware of the recent fire that destroyed her private residence in Old Korvosa?  Given the recent strife within our city, I was concerned that perhaps Andy  Ambassador Andaisin was being targeted by seditious elements.  Not wishing to distract the city guard with such an investigation, I commissioned a team of private investigators to discretely look into the matter.  Unfortunately, what they uncovered about the ambassador herself deeply concerns me about her suitability for seneschal.  They found this within the wreckage of her home, while searching for clues as to who was responsible for the fire.

Ileosa then reaches into the pocket of her dress, and procures the evidence that Dalen gave to her, and in return was delivered to Dalen by what was presumably one of Vilass Scarzni thugs  a set of onyx prayer beads carved into miniature skulls, attached to a silver unholy symbol depicting a naked woman with a skeletal lower half.  With a bit of a dramatic flourish, she lightly tosses the unholy symbol onto the desk in front of the council, where it slides halfway across the desk until it stops just short of Percival Jeggare, who picks it up to examine it with a look of curiosity before recoiling in obvious disgust as the unholy symbol of Urgathoa dropped into sight.

Chief Arbiter Zenderholm, I believe that as a priestess of Abadar, you would be able to identify this . . . thing for the Council?

Jeggare asked, sliding the prayer beads further down the table to Lady Zenobia, before wiping his hand on his tunic.  Zenobia for her part shows less obvious distaste, holding the prayer beads up and examining them critically for a moment before setting them back down onto the table before her.

I believe that this is a set of prayer beads and an unholy symbol of the goddess Urgathoa.

Music Theme

The room immediately explodes into a chorus of whispers as the assembled elites urgently whisper speculations back and forth between each other over this scandalous revelation, only falling silent after Lord Jeggare has pounded with his gavel for nearly a full minute.  Andaisin for her part simply stares back and forth between the Council and Ileosa in mute shock, in complete disbelief either over being exposed or that her pupil would manufacture evidence to prove it.

Quiet!  Your Majesty, it was correct for you to bring these findings before the Council.  They will [b]certainly[/i] impact the Councils decision as to the Ambassadors candidacy.

Jeggare states after the room has finally fallen silent again, all while glaring daggers at Ambassador Andaisin.  Rather than wilt under the glare, however, Andaisin immediately goes on the attack.

Your Lordship, please, this is a ridiculous accusation, brought about by some sort of misunderstanding!  Those prayer beads are not mine!  Why they, they must have been left there by the same individuals who destroyed my home!

Please.

Glorio Arkona interjects, looking up from his nails which he had previously been busy picking at.

I believe that Her Majestys seditious elements are in reference to this Gaedren Lamm fellow that everyone seems too scared of to even address by name.  And thus far Lamms behavior has been more in keeping as a _Milanite_, rather than an _Urgathoan_.

Glorio concludes, applying the same distaste in his tone for both goddesses.  As a parting shot before returning to studying his own nails, the Arkona lord adds, And as I understand it, six badly charred bodies were removed from the wreckage.  And while the argument could be made that one of them was the owner of this symbol, it does seem odd that they would break in, start a fire, and then allow six of their number to perish in the ensuing blaze without managing to escape.

My home was protected with magical defenses, as any citizen of Korvosa living within such a lawless district would employ, if they had the means to procure them!  Its entirely possible these intruders were slain or otherwise trapped within the blaze while their co-conspirators fled!

Andaisin argued, prompting a response from Marcus Endrin.

I agree that this evidence does seem somewhat circumstantial.  Your Majesty, have your investigators discovered any additional information that might support this accusation of the Ambassadors beliefs, or who indeed was responsible for the blaze which consumed her home?

Marcus Endrin asked, which prompted another outburst from Andaisin.

Listen to yourselves!  Evidence, Accusation, Crime  I am *not* on trial here!  And even if this were a court, worship of Urgathoa is not a crime within Korvosa!

This prompted a bemused response from Glorio Arkona again.

But it *would* be fitting for those charred bodies to in fact be the remains of undead servants, much as would presumably be found within the den of an Urgathoan.  You did say that your home was protected with magical defenses, didnt you Ambassador?

Glorio then glances up from his nails to look at Chief Arbiter Zenderholm.

What do the laws of Korvosa have to say about the creation of undead, Zenobia?

The Chief Arbiter considers a moment, and then lays out the law in a carefully neutral tone.

The creation of free-willed undead is strictly forbidden.  The application of Necromancy to create unintelligent servants is highly regulated but permissible, so long as the proper permits are filed _ahead_ of time.

Zenobia concludes, turning her head to giving a knowing glare at Toff Ornelos who simply chuffs and waves her off  clearly the subject of the Acadamaes lack of a Necromancy wing is a sore spot for the Headmaster. Marcus Endrin cuts in here again to repeat his question.

As I just mentioned, it would be helpful to know if these investigators of Her Majesty have acquired any additional information on this matter, either while searching through the wreckage of the ambassadors home or afterwards.  Do you have anything else to offer to substantiate these claims, Your Majesty?

Queen Ileosa nods, and then gestures to the party.

I have requested that my team of investigators be present today in the event you have questions for them, although I will mention that they are still in the midst of their investigation, and are not at this time prepared to speak at length on their findings.  Nonetheless, they are present if the Council does wish to hear them speak.

Again the crowd starts murmuring loudly their speculations to each other as Andaisin jumps up out of her chair, only to be greeted with another loud slamming of Jeggares gavel on the table before she can get more than a few words of protest out.

I will have everyone removed from this room if there is one more outburst!

Jeggare declares, and then glares coldly down at Ambassador Andaisin.

That goes for you as well, Ambassador, as it is mere curtesy that you are present for the Councils deliberations.  And while you may not be on trial here for any criminal actions, this Council nonetheless *is* very much sitting in judgement of you right now.  The office of the seneschal is one of the most honorable and profound positions within the city, and I certainly will not have its mantle stained by the rumor that its holder is an acolyte of the Pallid *Whore*!  Now then, if there is anything that Her Majestys chosen investigators wish to add at this time, please step forward before this Council and speak.

All eyes in the room then turn towards your small party, and Vencarlo by association who merely grins, leans back in his chair, and gestures at the front of the room with his good hand where the most powerful members of Korvosan Society await.

*************************************
*Earlier that next morning . . .*

*THEChanger*

You arrive back at Citadel Volyshenek early the next morning to find that it is once again a hive of activity, with more shackled people being escorted into prison wagons for transport to Longacre.  Given most of the people being loaded up are wearing some sort of blue-colored attire and a few have faces recognizable to you from last night, this must be the remnants of the Cerulean Society toughs that the Order of the Eye rounded up last night at the Amphitheater.  

This time, you do not have to go up to her office to find Cressida Kroft, as the Field Marshall is present in the courtyard personally overseeing the prisoner transfer.  She still looks rather haggard and frazzled from having too many things at once to concentrate on, but the sluggishness and inability to focus seem to have been banished by an actual nights sleep.  Progress, at least.

Ah, Gav . . . Ser Dimir.  Is there something that the Guard can help you with this morning?

*Dalen*

As promised, early the next morning you are woken up by one of Vilas's minions dropping off a wrapped package.  Inside is a set of Urgathoan prayer beads, complete with silver unholy symbol of the vile goddess.  This you slip to Queen Ileosa after boarding her carriage with the Queen and her bodyguard, which she quickly slips into a pocket of her elegant dress.  Almost immediately thereafter, Sabrina presses a folded slip of paper into your hands with a triumphant grin.

"As was discussed last night with Her Majesty, here is some magical security that Her Majesty would like to commission you to procure or manufacture for her handmaiden's safety on any future ill-advised adventures outside the castle."

*Spoiler: The Order*
Show


One Jailer's Dungeon RingOne Prisoner Dungeon Ring

(OOC:  Or a similar set of magic items that would allow Sabrina to track Queen Ileosa and her condition at all times, that would not be easily removed or suppressed, and does not require actual magical proficiency to use.)

----------


## Darvin

Dalen courteously greets Sabrina, and unfurls the note. He keeps a stern face as he reads it, refusing to allow it to show any displeasure. He didn't blame Sabrina for not reading the fine-print outside of his shop about what services he did (and did not) provide, but the fact remained that this was not something he was capable of producing. He folds and stows the paper, his mind turning through memories of countless lectures and evenings spent studying enhancement theory; the pause would be noticable to Sabrina, but better to speak with intent than to stammer something out in the moment. He smiles when the solution comes to him, "I'm afraid I haven't the facilities or tools for forging magic rings, but I can recommend an alternative that should meet your needs... and for a fraction of the cost. If it pleases you, I can have the paired items ready for later this week," he proceeds to explain to Sabrina the specific combination of magical items he had in mind.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Items are the Minders Coin and a Cloak of the Hedge Wizard (Divination). With accelerated crafting (which Dalen can take 10 to auto-succeed on) the coin will take 4 hours to create, and the cloak will take 12 hours. Dalen can spend up to 8 hours per day on crafting, so it will take him two days of dedicated work. Unless otherwise stated, presume Dalen spends his downtime crafting these items.



Dalen remains a courteous observer throughout the affairs, but can't help but smile innocently when he catches Toff's eye. While it may be for the wrong reasons entirely, he appreciates that he left an impression on the headmaster. 

When prompted, Dalen confidently strides forward - preempting any of the others - to speak, "thank you; I would be pleased to answer any and all questions you have about our investigation. I would stress that were it not for the immediacy of these proceedings we would prefer to continue in private. I can add one detail to further the picture painted to the council. Beneath the Ambassador's home, we found a connection to the sewers of Korvosa, with the doorway left wide open... a door that only opens from the inside. We do not believe the intruders perished that day, and share Sir Arkona's conclusion that the bodies recovered from the fire were - in fact - undead servants," 

"Of course, Ambassador Andaisin is entitled to defend herself against these accusations and prove us wrong. Whether the religious paraphernalia belongs to her is a matter that we cannot prove or disprove conclusively, but it would be possible to establish whether the dead bodies were - in fact - undead," he turns to the headmaster, "Esteemed Headmaster Ornelos, is it not true that an Animate Dead spell can only work upon a corpse but once? And should the undead creature be destroyed then never again can any necromancer animate the same body by the same means? If the ambassador were to stake her honor on the matter, and the council were to order and approve it, one of the bodies could be exhumed and under the controlled observation of the Acadamae an Animate Dead spell cast upon it. If the spell should succeed it would exonerate the lady of the charges of having unlicensed undead in her home. If it should fail with no apparent reason, then her claims of innocence would ring hollow,"

He turns to Andaisin, "If proven wrong I would graciously issue a heartfelt and public apology. Will you stake your own honor on the outcomes of such a trial?" Dalen's eyes meet the ambassador's head on, a piercing and determined gaze making clear he is not bluffing and _knows_ that those bodies were zombies, and that he has no intention of backing down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


As usual, everything he's stated is technically true but he's leaving out details that implicate the investigators (and the queen herself!) as the intruders who triggered the house's defenses and the fire. The GM can tell me if this has crossed into bluff check territory.

----------


## THEChanger

Throughout the proceedings, Gavin remained seated, and silent.  He had not been with the group as they investigated the ambassador's home, and the reliance on forgery and deception still sat ill with him.  Of course, the Ambassador's reactions were of great interest to the Hellknight, and his eyes did not leave the Chelish woman.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Gavin attempts a Sense Motive check, to see what insight he can glean about Andasain.
*Sense Motive* - (1d20+5)[*13*]




*Earlier...*

Gavin gave a small bow in respect as he entered Cressida's office.  "Field Marshall.  I...well.  My visit is personal, this morning.  I wished to drop by and check on an old colleague who I greatly respect, but had fallen out of contact with."

He allowed himself a small smile.  "I am glad you took our advice.  You are looking much more like yourself."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani spent the morning -- a surprisingly long morning under the circumstances; he would have to remember to ask Silas to pick up much more of that tea -- first in a long bath, getting the stink of the previous day out of his nostrils, and second in contemplation as he pruned the little rose bush that had taken to growing in the small courtyard behind his apartment.  It would be another long day today, and another tomorrow, and the day after that, but ... well, life would go on, right?  He wondered if perhaps letting young Liam to his freedom may have been a mistake, and cast forth a short prayer asking that he be given the chance to redeem his mistakes.

He arrived on his own at Longacre a few minutes before noon, dressed -- not quite in full jester's outfit, but quite flamboyantly nonetheless thanks to the sleeves, with the bright red leggings and an inordinately ruffled crisp white shirt, fastened of course by his trademark rose brooch.  That's how these people were used to seeing him, after all, nothing more than a harmless entertainer there for their amusement, and it wouldn't do to put them on guard any more than necessary.  To the nobles he gave no more than a passing wave, appearing to not wish to disturb their business, save for a more pronounced greeting to Miss Leroung and a silent "thank you" from across the room.  

"Ah, Mr. Orsini!" he exclaimed, slipping into a seat just next to the man.  "A pleasure to finally make your acquaintance.  Silas has told me a great deal about you, but rest assured I plan to ignore all of it!  But yes, here for the ****show, how could I resist a personal invitation from Her Majesty?  Though I rather doubt 'enjoy' is the right word."

He leaned in a bit closer, just as the proceedings were about to start.  "Have you any free time this afternoon?  I'd very much like to speak to you, if it should fit your schedule.  I've need of, well, the kind of services you provide.  It's a dangerous place these days, this city.  Wondering if you might have a student you would recommend.  And I thought I might cheer up any houseguests you might have, if you think they might like that."

He found himself picking idly at an imagined bit of lint on his shirtsleeves as the nobles chattered on, paying rather more attention than it appeared as he did so.  Dalen would do more than well enough in this sort of circumstance.  He was more interested in the reactions of the nobles to the various revelations, and particularly if anyone seemed... less surprised than they ought.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive on these here noble types: (1d20+10)[*25*]

----------


## Captain Jak

Preferring not to make a spectacle of himself if it isnt necessary, Jakkin elects to arrive to the proceedings on his own.  While the area before the building is, indeed, extremely crowded with curious civilians, it is of little hindrance to someone of his size and experience at avoiding the mass of moving legs.  Eeling his way through, he emerges to the line of guardsmen and is passed through, too late to do more than hear the roar of the crowd as the mob had made itsabortivemove towards the carriage.

Glaring balefully at the agitators, he slips inside along with the others.




While there for support as requested, Jakkin is quickly bored with the proceedings.  There isnt, practically speaking, much he can do to impact the course of events apart from the added weight of his presence.  There are others of their company that are far better versed with persuasive words than he, and he is more than happy to leave their employ to them.

He better spends his time keeping a wary eye on the Ambassador, suspecting that she wont go quietly into defeat if she has another option.  Things could get hairy, and arses might just need kicking again.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas spent the morning as any well-to-do person would. A bath in his house using various scented oils to ward away the cheese and fruits he had for breakfast. The grapes were already too old having been gone for days, but his apples remained resilient. More honestly, it was a break in the miasma from his week - as if a witches brew against evil. He had no magic save for a trick or two, but his imagination bade him to pretend if only until his clothes for the day were fully adorned. Red and black were his colours of the day. It couldn't be his favourite for it often faired fewer clients, and clearly his fur was better suited to a cooler palette, but he knew that the eyes of Korvosa would be upon him if only for a moment. He meticulously put together garments that evoked a patriotic vision without the gaudy visage of a buffoon with a flag for a cape. Finally, he completed his look with a cane fit to kill.

His door locked behind him, the dandy waved at the neighbour across the way as he made for the markets. His early day allowed him time enough to barter a regular routine of the special tea he'd procured just the other afternoon. It took some doing, but a few handshakes and some chatter of a party perhaps elsewhere secured the deal.

An hour later and Silas joined the queen and her entourage. Sabrina impressed him with her merciful skills in repelling villains - never mind the queen's efforts to remove that word from noble vocabularies. Once they were safely at their destination wherein Sabrina could relax enough to pay attention to him, he pointed at her equipment. Rather, he pointed in quick succession between himself and herself numerous times as if to try to impress upon her a shared feature. Was it the puffed shoulders of their outfits? The trained musculature that they might share? No, it was the shared choice of armor and sword. However, Silas had forgotten he forgone his equipment in favour of one Sabrina was familiar with: his swordcane. Once he realized this, his pointing slowed and he shrank into himself, forgetting to clarify his confusing gestures. 

During the proceedings, he kept his chest bluff and stance strong for the duration of Dalen's speaking time. He played his part. A proud representative of Korvosa. His outfit, as he planned it, was dually for the court to recall their duty to their nation (and maybe their people), and a fond "f**k you" to a certain less competent whore. Their words, not mine. As Silas stood behind Dalen, he also took in a view of the crowd. Seeing so many faces, he only wanted to see one. Well, two, but he thought his daughter might be in disguise. The face he wished to see was Trinia. Her world was different from what it was, and he felt a desire to ensure she was well. As he acted for Dalen's benefit, and for a time once sat back down, he planned what to say to the young woman that helped start him on this oblong journey.

----------


## Inspectre

*Earlier*

*Dalen*

Ileosas relief at not having to wear what was effectively a cursed ring is cut short after you explain how the Minders Coin works, requiring a full 24-hours under her tongue to attune itself.

I suppose only having to do it once  ever  will be tolerable.  Certainly better than Sabrinas suggestion at least.

Ileosa opines, while Sabrina looks at you skeptically.

Not sure how this is going to let me know when Her Majesty has fallen into trouble during one of her . . . adventures . . . but I suppose its better than nothing.  Im not going to have to learn magic in order to use this stuff, am I?

It was then Sabrinas turn to be obviously relieved after your explanation of the cloaks purpose and uses, as the queens bodyguard clearly has no interest in learning how to use magic herself.  A pity, but a common opinion by those who have dedicated themselves so heavily to learning something as mundane as fighting with a _sword_.

Well take it  thank you for providing a fast  and much cheaper  option for us.

Ileosa says with a grateful smile, closing the argument in favor of your suggestion and earning yourself yet another royal commission.

*THEChanger*

At your comment Kroft gives a little shake of her head before quickly replying.

Im afraid that Grau is currently busy following up on a lead for an investigation hes conducting.  First time in a while that Ive seen him so interested in his work, not sure when he will be back.

It takes a moment after that reflexive statement for it to register, in conjunction with your follow-up compliment, that there might be _two_ old colleagues whom you could be referring to.  A faint blush spreads from the bridge of her nose across her cheeks, and she shifts her footing self-consciously before simply letting the compliment go unanswered.  Instead she moves to change the subject by nodding at the line of Cerulean Society thugs being loaded in the prison wagon.

I am feeling better, but it seems there is no rest for Korvosas field marshal.  These were all found this morning inside the Kendall Amphitheater when it was opened up for the day.  All shackled together an waiting for us, like *some kind of perverse gift* . . .

Whatever Kroft said next, you dont hear it as something about her statement opens a door in the recesses of your mind, and a flood of memories come bursting out.

_Self-consciously, you tug at the silver mask adorning your face as if to straighten it and ensure that it would not slip off at an inopportune time, but of course that was impossible.  The mask was your face now, and to remove it would require putting your old, mundane face back on  represented by the wooden mask you could summon at any time.  But in your defense it was hard not to be nervous when the Field Marshall of Korvosa rounds the corner of the crypt a moment later, muttering a startled curse under her breath and dropping a hand down to the hilt of her sword before relaxing into a peaceful but wary stance.

And who in the Hells are you supposed to be!?

A friend of Korvosa.  You reply, enjoying the chance to be enigmatic for once, although it comes at the cost of the frown on Krofts face deepening.  You were going to need to make this quick before you lose her forbearance entirely.

The Grey District is off-limits tonight.  I ought to have you arrested as a potential conspirator and agitator.

Kroft opines, fingering her hilt but her curiosity still holds out enough to prevent her from drawing the weapon yet.  This gives you enough time to deploy your peace offering, stepping to one side with a flourish and gesturing at the circle of unconscious thugs propped up against each others backs.

If I might make a suggestion, Field Marshall, perhaps you should arrest these men first.  They are, after all, part of Lamms inner circle who you came here to arrest tonight, correct?

"What is this, some kind of perverse gift?"

Kroft mutters, but you don't provide an answer for while the Field Marshall is still staring in surprise at the unexpected gift and starring at the different faces in an attempt to identify them all, you take the opportunity to leap up and skitter up the nearby side of the crypt, hauling yourself up onto its roof.  From that new vantage perch you give the Field Marshall of Korvosa a bow and jaunty wave with a, Looking forward to working with you in the future, Field Marshall! before turning and running across the roof and dropping down out of sight on the far side of the structure.  At which point you land awkwardly on a stone sticking up just far enough up out of the ground to ruin your landing and nearly twist your foot off.  

You hobble, rather than run, to the partially concealed tunnel nearby that would serve as your escape out of the district, past the roaming patrols of Hellknights and city guardsmen.  Waiting for you there, arms crossed, is a woman in a feathery red dress with literal bronze skin and a halo of rainbow-hued hair.

That was rather reckless, dont you think Mr. Dimir?

The woman accuses, prompting a lop-sized grin beneath your mask that probably went totally unseen, although the earnest amusement in your voice certainly carried through.

Perhaps . . . but it was fun._

You suddenly snap back to the present to find Krofts hand on your shoulder and her face over a few inches away from your own, her lips drawn into a concerned frown as she peers directly into your eyes.

Are you alright, Gavin?  You were just starring off into the distance for a couple minutes there.

The Field Marshalls lips quirk briefly up into a smile as she releases her grip and steps back, apparently satisfied that you were now back in the same world as her.  _What the Hells was that just now, anyway!?  More false memories!?_

I guess Im not the only one who could use some more sleep around here.


*The Council*

*Everyone*

A series of murmurs ripples through the room after Dalens explanation and offered solution to determine Andaisins guilt in unauthorized animation of undead.  Jeggare ignores them this time, as he and the rest of the council are caught up in their own quiet deliberations.

Well, Toff?  Would that work?

Mr. Rittle is correct that a second casting of Animate Dead should fail if they have already been re-animated once.  Getting the Church of Pharasma to agree to it, however, especially as I imagine theyve already interred the bodies . . .

To the Hells with the Church of Pharasma!  Theyve got their hands full with the undead getting up on their own already!  One more isnt going to make any difference!  Besides, we just tell them its involving an Urgathoanite and theyll be falling all over themselves to help!  Zenobia, when can you have an order to exhume one of the bodies drafted!?

There is some legal precedent to exhume a body for magical examination, Jeggare, but its not a common request.  Even after the paperwork is filed, the family of the deceased must be contacted to grant consent.  The Church will need to locate the correct body and be allowed to perform the appropriate rites before they will ever agree to this . . . the point is, it will take weeks.

Weeks!?  We cant wait that long to make a decision!  Korvosa needs a seneschal *now*!

*I am prepared to wait that long for vindication.
*
Andaisin says evenly, glaring daggers at Dalen for his suggestion.  No doubt the wheels were already turning in her head for ways to somehow swap out the body for one that could be re-animated.

*And even if this vile lie about me was proven by this method, I will remind that council that as the Ambassador of Cheliax, I have diplomatic immunity and am therefore immune to prosecution for any such minor crime as raising the dead.
*
Jeggares response to this confident challenge from Andaisin is to slam his fists onto the table as he attempts to bore through her skull with his glare.

No one cares what you think, Corpse Humper.  And frankly, we dont need evidence here, just the accusation against your character is enough for me.  I formally withdraw my nomination of Ambassador Andaisin for consideration to be seneschal.  And dont think I wont be sending a letter to her Imperial Magistrix Abrogail Thrune about your . . . proclivities, Ambassador.  Well see what she has to say then, but I imagine you will be getting an invitation to return home and explain yourself in person . . . over a nice heretic pyre!  Or, you can refuse and stay here to await prosecution for illegal re-animation of the dead, whenever the Church of Pharasma decides to get off its ass, as a private citizen.

*You cant do this.*

Andaisin says flatly, gritting her teeth as she matches Jeggare with a glare of her own.  Jeggare simply laughs.

Its already done.  By the time Im through with you, youll regret having ever come to Korvosa.

At this point Marcus Endrin clears his throat, breaking the mounting tension between Andaisin and her former nominator.

Technically Jeggare, the Ambassador is correct.  Your nomination cannot be withdrawn once your candidate is up for review by the council.

Jeggare smiles frostily at the Sable Marine commander, and then shrugs.

Well, alright then.  I move that we immediately put it up to a vote.  All in favor of Andaisin becoming Korvosas new seneschal?

No hands are raised.

All opposed?

Everyone at the council table with the exception of Zenobia Zenderholm and Marcus Endrin raise their hands.

This is all still hearsay and unsubstantiated claims at this moment.  I would prefer to wait until we could confirm this accusation of illegal re-animation prior to voting, but it seems the Council would prefer to decide this matter now.

Marcus defensively explains, to which Zenobia nods her agreement.  Jeggare merely snorts irritably.

Well, regardless it is zero in favor and five against, with two abstentions.  Ambassador Andaisin is officially removed from consideration for Seneschal!

At this point Andaisin stands up, her face a tight-lipped mask and her eyes brimming with cold fury.  But rather than make a scene she simply skewers Ileosa with her frigid stare and says very quietly, *I hope you are happy.  I, on the other hand, am very disappointed in you.*

That seems to trigger some unpleasant memory in Ileosa, who visibly flinches and shudders while Andaisin imperiously turns and walks out of the room without sparing a glance at anyone else.  Once the disgraced Ambassador is out of the room Ileosa manages to compose herself once more.  Jeggare either doesnt notice or ignores this interplay between the two, shuffling the papers in front of him before announcing the next candidate up for debate after Andaisin has left.

What follows is two hours of soul-crushing banality as various other candidates are floated by one member of the council, only to be shot down by another member, sometimes for reasons far pettier and more insignificant than might be a worshipper of Urgathoa.  Finally breaking this stalemate near the end of the list of potential candidates is Glorio Arkona, who puts forward a name that is oddly familiar to several of you (certainly Aliani, Dalen, and Silas being from the true original timeline) despite never hearing it in this world before - Darvayne Amprei (the Chelish ambassador in the previous world).

As you may or may not have heard of him before, Mr. Amprei is a native of Cheliax who came to this city ten years ago to start a shipping business.  That venture unfortunately failed, but did inspire him to serve Korvosa in a variety of civic roles since then which he has performed . . . adequately.  While I will admit that he has no great accomplishments to his name, neither has he made any dangerous blunders nor revealed any grotesque foibles, unlike some of the other candidates this august body has discussed thus far today.

Glorio explains as an introduction, prompting a thoughtful look from Jeggare.

Nor does he have any connection to one of the Great Houses of Korvosa, like the other disqualified candidates . . .

The nobleman says, following Glorios train of logic with a slow nod of approval.  Toff, who looked like he was going to start nodding off at any second over the past several candidates, firmly slaps his hands on the table.

Great!  Lets put him to an immediate vote!  All in favor!?

Now its Toffs turn to give Marcus Endrin a black look as a number of the council members had done previously when the Sable Marine commandant brought up concerns over past candidates.

While I will grant that Mr. Amprei is a fine administrator, I do not believe he has ever served in a city-wide capacity, let alone in one with such myriad demands as the role of seneschal will place upon him.  I am therefore concerned that we will do a disservice to him, as well as the people of Korvosa, if we place him in such a demanding position with his current lack of experience.

That may be true, however, I believe that our expectations are unfairly skewed by the exemplary performance of Neolandus Kalepopolis, who served as Korvosas seneschal for nearly thirty years.  It is a tragedy that we lost both our seneschal and our king during the same dark night, but with no trace of Seneschal Neolanduss whereabouts or fate, we must give him up for lost and I fear we shall not see his like again.  Regardless, Korvosa needs a seneschal, and in our hour of need I would argue that we need *a* seneschal more than we need the ideal one.  Perhaps Mr. Amprei will raise to the occasion, and perhaps he will fail, but even so he will give us what we most need in this moment  *stability*.

A fresh wave of murmurs washes through the reinvigorated crowd, although the council looks less swayed by Glorios eloquence.  All except Toff Ornelos, who slaps his hands on the table again.

Thats great, I heartily agree  move to an immediate vote?

Jeggare sighs and knocks on the table with his gavel.

Very well.  All in favor of granting Darvayne Amprei the position of Seneschal?

In the end the vote was 6-1 in favor, with only Marcus Endrin opposing the nomination.  As soon as the vote is finished the room bursts into applause, as the weasely Darvayne Amprei stumbles up to the front of the room in a confused daze.

*I . . . I won?  Im the s-s-s-enes-schal now!?*

Amprei asks the room, glancing around aimlessly once he has reached the front, and he flinchingly comes to attention when Jeggare knocks on the table again for silence.

Now then, Seneschal Amprei, here is your first order of business  nominate your choice for the next sovereign of Korvosa.

*M-ME!?  Um, well . . . I didnt think I was going to win, so I never gave it much thought really . . .*

If the Council would indulge me one last time today, I would like to take a moment to voice my own opinion on this matter.

Glorio offer, and immediately launches into another soliloquy upon Jeggare nodding his consent.

I am aware that as difficult as the selection of Korvosas new seneschal was, the selection of Korvosas new monarch will be even more fraught with peril.  Each Noble House stands to gain or lose much depending on which of our number is selected to sit upon the Crimson Throne, and this leaves the decision to be intensely political.  In Korvosas past, bloody wars have even been fought to determine the victor.  We avoided this fate twenty years ago by mere fluke, for our illustrious Queen Domina gifted us with a son who could inherit the throne upon her death  our beloved King Eodred.  The first such event in our blood-soaked history, which ironically is considered a simple matter of course in other lands with an unbroken line of succession.  Alas, the Curse of our Crimson Throne has prevented such a dynasty from being forged in our fair city, and so we have had to make do with lines of succession along family branches  brothers, aunts, cousins, and sometimes yes, a successor chosen by the fortunes of civil war.  Unfortunately, the Arabasti line in Korvosa is now extinct once more, so that optional of familial succession is not open to us as Eodred left us without surviving family . . . save *one*.  His beloved wife, Queen Ileosa, who although she is young and is as inexperienced as our new seneschal, can nonetheless grant us the continuity and stability that we need now.  And who has already demonstrated her capabilities by presenting us with the scandalous news of Ambassador Andaisins true nature, without which we may have been a grave error today.  Therefore, I urge Seneschal Amprei and the rest of the Council to consider officially coronating Queen Ileosa as Korvosas new sovereign, with the understanding that, after a sufficient period of mourning, she should seek a new King to wed and therefore provide us with a new line of succession, ere the Curse of the Crimson Thrones next striking leaves us in this same position again, however long from this date that might be.

The loudest murmurs so far begin as soon as Glorio sits back down, leaving Jeggare to fruitlessly pound the table to restore order.  Let it not be said that Amprei is a complete idiot, however, for he does his job before the room can collapse in total chaos.  Shouting to be heard above the din, Amprei calls out.

*I AGREE!  I OF-OFFIC-CIALLY NOMINATE QUEEN ILEOSA!*

Like a bolt of lightning, silence immediately descends upon the room again as everyone reflexively sucks in their breath, waiting to see what the official decision of the Council would be.  This time, the vote is unanimous, 7-0 in favor.  Despite all appearances to the contrary at the beginning of this council meeting, Queen Ileosa will be Korvosas new sovereign.  Everyone, even Queen Ileosa herself, is completely stunned at this outcome, and Jeggare is quick to capitalize on the momentary silence.

This Council session is officially concluded.  Queen Ileosas coronation as sovereign will take place one week hence from this date.  Long live Korvosa, and long live its new Queen!

And with a final crack of his gavel on the table, Jeggare signaled for the meeting to be over, and for the guards to start filing in and directing everyone out.  Of course, the council and its new seneschal and queen remained behind to discuss exact details, but your part in this drama is over, and so you likewise are escorted out of the room.  As you go, Queen Ileosa catches each of your eyes, and gives you just the slightest nod, clearly crediting all of you with this unfathomable outcome.  Which likewise means that your fates are now likely even more firmly tied to hers, for better or for worse.

(OOC:  So, now that the council session is concluded, what are you all doing?  It is about three in the afternoon at this point by the time you have managed to file out of the Longacre Building.)

*Spoiler: Darvayne Amprei*
Show






*Spoiler: Aliani and Gavin Only*
Show


Sense Motive Results:
Vencarlo openly finds this whole thing HILARIOUS and is not even trying to hide it.  Not so much that an Urgathoan worshipper was nearly made seneschal, but that she was exposed and is having the wrath of the entire noble council dumped on her head?  *Popcorn moment!*Sabrina has her face of stone up as usual, so who knows what she's actually thinking, but she certainly does seem pleased - no secret she HATES Andaisin (and vice versa) - quietly pleased, in a sort of counterpoint to Vencarlo's open bemusementToff Ornelos is bored out of his mind.  He has a flicker of interest with Dalen's presentation, and the ideas of using magic to determine whether or not the bodies were in fact undead, and if he has another magical solution for that and then he's bored again.  He doesn't give a **** about any of this either way.Marcus is clearly quite uncomfortable sitting up at the council table.  His brother usually handles the politics bit and it shows.  He's a soldier, and so he's trying to remain politely neutral and open-minded about this while trying not to show his own quiet disapproval for Urgathoa.Eliasia Leroung, much like Marcus, is here out of a sense of duty.  She really doesn't like Percival Jeggare the way she slips him black looks whenever he's talking, but otherwise she doesn't really want to be here.  Like Marcus, she seems to be trying to keep an open mind about this but is definitely struggling with the idea of an Urgathoa worshipper as Seneschal.Andaisin is PISSED.  But it's the cold-blooded fury of a viper.  She's fuming but she's not going to make a scene here.  She will quietly bide her time and take her revenge on Ileosa later.



*Spoiler: Aliani Only*
Show


Sense Motive Results:
Ileosa is extremely nervous and is absolutely terrified of Andaisin.  Given what you've seen of the council's reaction to Andaisin's dark secret revealed, Ileosa's belief that the nobles would take her out into the street and stone her to death or worse really isn't far-fetched if they were to find out she was a commoner.Ausio Carrowyn is doing a pretty good job of keeping a studious and interested face in these proceedings, but there's a little nervous tick that he's doing with his fingers on the table that suggest he's completely out of his depth here and he knows it.Jeggare is likewise keeping his anger in check for the most part, but he's SEETHING over this.  You're pretty sure you found who put Andaisin's name at the top of the list, and he's regretting it in a big way now and probably feels personally betrayed by this information.  He's clearly struggling not to throw some sort of wanna-be despot temper tantrum here and order Andaisin to be burned at the stake or something equally dramatic.Glorio is bemused by this whole thing, but that seems to be his default setting - just sort of sitting back and smiling at the whole thing as if this was all a play for his amusement.  Whatever is going on behind those eyes there's not a hint of it visible.  He did point out some of the flaws in Andaisin's story, but it's impossible to say WHY he did that, whether it was just to screw over Jeggare's nominee, because he didn't like Andaisin to begin with, he enjoys being that "but, actually" guy in the conversation, or some other motive.Zenobia likewise has that mask of a stern impartial judge who is perpetually in slight disapproval of everything.  What she's actually thinking is a mystery.




*Stelio Kontos/PiccadillyPi*

The old fencing master greets Aliani with a genteel smile and offers his fake hand for the greeting handshake, only to pop the prosthetic free of his arm with a deft twist, leaving Aliani holding the glove-covered dummy hand.  Vencarlo chuckles and gives a disappointed shrug when this act is met more by confusion than panic from the playwright.

It would appear that you have me at a bit of a disadvantage, Mr. Rose, as you are aware enough of me to know of my tricks, whereas I only know you by your cheesy plays!  Not that Korvosa couldnt use a few more such plays.

Taking his prosthetic hand back, Vencarlo reattaches it to the stump of his arm, but continues to listen attentively as Aliani explains his intentions and Silas joins in on the conversation.  The fencing masters perpetual smile darkens into a frown as his former house guest is mentioned.

Ah, yes, well Im afraid that I no longer have a house guest, as they moved out recently.  Perhaps that is something that you can discuss with your new close friend.

Vencarlo says, inclining his head at Queen Ileosa.  The fencers good mood returns a moment later as he moves on from the topic of Trinia to potential teachers for Aliani.

Well, in any event, should you see my old house guest again, relay on my best wishes for their future.  Now, as for a potential teacher for you, I am afraid that despite still running the fencing school, I am not currently training any students personally, for reasons that should be obvious.

Vencarlo states, lifting his prosthetic hand for emphasis.  He nods at Sabrina who is currently staring at Silas and his attempts to communicate via gestures in confusion  then her eyes drift over to Vencarlo and her mouth tightens in anger before looking away from you all quite deliberately.

If you want the absolute best in Korvosa, Sabrina Merrin would teach you more in a day than most could teach you in a year.  Unfortunately, I imagine shes rather busy these days, but given your friendship with her ward, perhaps you could borrow her for a brief lesson?  Just . . . dont mention that I was the one who suggested it.

Vencarlo thinks a moment and then shrugs with a grin.

Of course, if youre willing to settle for only the second best, I think our dear Field Marshall would be an excellent teacher.  Shes also much less likely to literally beat the lesson into your head, so theres that.  But you are right that she is rather busy these days . . . hmmm.

Vencarlo thinks a moment more, and then frowns as he thinks of a final alternative.

There is one other former student of mine that I think could be an excellent teacher for you . . . if he could pull himself together.  Another member of the city guard, so hes probably rather busy these days . . . if he hasnt gotten himself suspended.  Maybe youve met him already . . . Grau Saldado?

Vencarlo sighs as he sees Alianis expression upon hearing *that* name be offered.

I see you have met him, then.  He wasnt always such a mess, you know.  Once, he was one of my most promising students, but then . . . well, its not my story to tell.

The fencing master slumps back in his chair, watching the councilors deliberate Andaisins fate with a faraway look on his eyes, as if replaying whatever it was that he knew but was unwilling to share.  He perked up again a few moments later as another thought occurred to him, and gave a light shrug as his previous smirk returned.

Of course, if its just a single nights lesson on the proper way to hold a sword so you stop cutting yourself, I suppose I can provide that to you.  You and Silas can stop by my house this evening, after seeing this new servant of Her Majesty  just make sure to bring a nice bottle of wine with you as payment, eh?

*Later*

*Stelio Kontos/PiccadillyPi*

*Spoiler: For Stelio Kontos Only*
Show


When you arrive at the flower shop, you find it in a highly unusual state of business, with several people going in and out of the shop with purchases.  Haeluna looks particularly frazzled, and drops all sense of pretense the moment you walk in the door . . . which seems to support the idea that these people in the shop were not regular customers, either.

Where have you been, child!?  I was worried sick something had happened to you!  Didnt you get my note to come here!?  Nevermind!

The old flower shop owner/revolutionary shouted the moment you stepped into the shop, certainly more animated than you had seen her in . . . well, ever.  You had not, of course, received any such summons, so either the messenger got there just as you were leaving your house this morning or they never showed up, a possibility which Haeluna confirmed a moment later as she ranted at the ceiling upon seeing your confused expression.

Godsdamnit Jack!

Haeluna quickly hurried on to explain what this was all about, at a considerably lower tone now that you were at the counter in front of her.

Our stockpile of weapons in the Grey District was hit last night, Aliani.  Gaedren Lamm and his men showed up at the tomb where we were storing them, subdued the sentry we had watching it, and made off with the entire stockpile.  And of course, he knew right where they would be . . . hes the one that set up the damned stockpile in the first place!

In a rare display of anger, the old woman pounds her fists onto the counter in front of her.

There were over a hundred weapons in that stockpile, Aliani  blades and bows both!  He can field a small army now with that stockpile, _our_ stockpile!  What are you going to do about it?




As the sun starts to hang just above the horizon, marking the end of yet another hectic day in Korvosa, you both arrive at the gates to the castle.  By now a familiar sight to the guards manning the gates, you are simply let inside into the entry courtyard, but unlike all of your previous visits to the castle, this time there is no royal bodyguard impatiently waiting for you.  You therefore arent entirely sure where to go from here to see Trinia, as youre aware that she is being sheltered somewhere isolated within the castle.  As it turns out, Sabrina again comes to your rescue as one of the guardsmen must have gone looking for her as she comes stomping up to you a few minutes later while you are still aimlessly wandering the castles hallways.

What do you two want?

She asks, as bluntly straight-forward of a communicator as ever.  She does quirk an eyebrow at the vase of roses cradled in Alianis arm.

Are those for Her Majesty?

When its explained that you both are here to see Trinia, Sabrina seems strangely more relieved than annoyed, and gestures for you both to follow her as she leads you on a winding course back out into the gardens where you had the luncheon several days ago, and into the tower beyond.  The gambling room where King Eodred had played games with his ostracized brother Venster was now even more of an art studio than it had been before, with several easels now set up.  

Seated in front of the farthest one away from the door but in full view of the moonlight drifting in through the nearby window was Trinia, her back to you and a half-eaten platter of food next to her alongside a palette dotted with various paints.  She is thoughtfully considering the painting of that stone bench Eodred had commissioned, now three-quarters finished instead of half-done, paint brush bouncing thoughtfully off her right index finger.  She doesnt seem aware of your approach as you enter, at least not until Sabrina loudly clears her throat, causing the painter girl to give a brief squeak of fright and twist around with a speed that drags her cheek across her held aloft paintbush, leaving a thin streak of green paint there.

The girl gives another squeak, this time of delight, as her face lights up and she hastens to stand up out of her chair, this time pausing long enough to set her paint brush down onto the palette before hurrying over to give each of you an enthusiastic hug, her bare feet softly pattering against the hard stone floor.

Hi!  Its so good to see you two again!  Hows Mr. Orsini doing!?

----------


## Darvin

*Earlier*
Dalen chuckles as Ileosa reacts to the function of the Minder's Coin, "it probably wouldn't surprise you to learn that it's _gnome_ magic. Few creatures in this world would try something so outlandish as putting a coin under their tongue for an entire day and seeing what resonances can be achieved, but every so often such experiments do yield useful results, and I am more than happy to use that knowledge in your service,"

To Sabrina's question about magic, Dalen chuckles, "I wouldn't be doing my job correctly if you needed to learn magic. Anything I produce for you will be designed for ease of use. I think you'll find command word items to your liking," while many wizards might condescend towards a student of the blade, Dalen knew much better than that. Her skills, while more specialized and narrow than his own, required years of practice and discipline to hone. That narrow specialization was very much like the blade she wielded, and only a fool discounted the ability to end lives as quickly and efficiently as possible. 

*Presently*
Dalen does not interrupt further throughout the proceedings, taking his place in the audience. He gives Ileosa a nod when their eyes align, then he leaves the building with the others. He turns to his compatriots and speaks, "I've a task that the queen has asked of me; nothing major, but I'll be predisposed in my workshop. You know where to find me if you need me," Dalen explains, then casts his Mount spell to ride off.

When he gets to his workshop he settles into place to begin his work. He uses an ordinary gold sail as a starting point, but as he begins weaving the enhancements he begins to alter its appearance. Rather than a heads and tails side, he changes the coin to feature two distinctive heads sides, each showing Ileosa from a slightly different angle. It takes only a few hours and he's satisfied with the work. He then sets out to start the cloak. Though he knows he cannot finish this evening - he can already feel the taxing process of enhancement wearing on him - he can get through a great deal. The fine garb he is using as a base proves pliable for him. He molds the cloak so it can easily be stowed as a sash when not in use; the magic does not require the wearer to keep it on at all times, after all, and this way Sabrina would be free to employ another magic cloak - a cloak he would be all too happy to produce for her. As midnight approaches he dismisses the light in his workshop and goes to bed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Should have just enough time to put in eight hours of crafting time. Take 10 on accelerated crafting, which is enough to finish the Minder's Coin and half finish the Cloak of the Hedge Wizard.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

*At The Council*

Aliani spent most of the interminable meeting sizing up the council, and their increasingly petty reasons for discarding increasingly petty people nominated for an increasingly irrelevant position was frankly starting to wear on him; by the end, he'd fully assumed a "are you ever going to get this over with" pose that a parent might bestow upon a child steadfastly refusing to eat the last of their peas.  When they finally accepted the simpering noble as their avatar of righteousness, he let out a loud sigh of relief and bemusement, and gave Vencarlo a quick roll of his eyes.  

_They're going to tear him apart.  Which... might be fine, actually._

At Orsini's reminder that Trinia was right there in the castle, all the bard could do was slap his forehead.  "Of course, of course.  Forgive me.  I.. my memory seems to be failing me somewhat on occasion.  But yes, yes.  One night of even just a few pointers would be better than nothing, and a bottle of wine is a small price to pay."

*Spoiler: OOC/For The DM*
Show

At the flower shop, Aliani listened intently, and with deep concern, to the latest problem that has befallen the cell.  "That's rather a poor coincidence. My friends and I were seeking to destroy him once and for all at the theater, but... he managed some sort of derro body as a decoy, I am told.  Not sure how, but he did.

"Weapons are just weapons.  What we need is more people.  We get that, somehow, we'll find a way.  That's my job, right?

You can have the stash I bought when this all started, and take some of the food too if you need it; my group seems not to need such things.  Mere clubs and crossbows, I'm afraid.  But better than nothing.  And when they take those, we will use broom handles and pitchforks, if we must, and those will be enough.  There's always a way.  I'll see what I can do to gather more.  As for Lamm... we know what he intends with his newly-supplied army.  He intends to rob the Bank of Abadar in two nights time, though... now that you say it, it's likely as not that he wouldn't be there himself.  

It's a dangerous game, but, if the noble houses and the royalty can be reminded that he is the threat, and train themselves upon them, a climactic battle that leaves them both weakened... it may be better that he only narrowly fail.  To weaken them, focus their energies... for that moment, that's what we have to prepare for, do you understand?  It's always the second mouse that gets the cheese. Just pray that we don't misjudge the moment." 


Along with the vase of flowers, a tasteful mix of red and white roses in a simple vase, he made a quick stop to pick up a couple of bottles of wine -- nothing extravagant, but a simple blend he quite enjoyed the taste of -- and a wedge of cheese.

*At the Castle*

Aliani shrank away reflexively from Sabrina.  "I'm sorry, no, they are for your 'guest', Miss Sabor.  We thought it would be nice to drop in on her, remind her that there's still a world, even if she can't go there right now.  Perhaps next time."

He let Trinia's hug linger for just as long as was socially acceptable, and perhaps a second longer.  

"He's well, and sends his regards" he replied to Trinia's inquiry on Orsini's condition, before presenting her with the vase.  "A little something from us to remind you that you're not alone, even while you're in here."  He looked around the room, to evaluate it's privacy.  "How are you holding up?  Is there anything at all you need?  We're going to get you out of here, you know."

----------


## THEChanger

*Earlier*

In his vision, Gavin desperately willed his hand to move forward, to reach out to the strangely familiar woman, to grasp onto something in this unreal, dream-like state.  As he blinked, his sight swimming back into focus on the real world, he found his right hand ever so slightly reaching out to the Field Marshall as she shook him back to wakefulness.  Gavin coughed, quickly pulling his errant hand back to his side.

I admit I did not have as much sleep last night as I would have liked.  The Crown keeps its investigators working hard for their pay, it seems, and someone competent has to mind them and keep them from getting themselves hurt.  The Hellknight's eyes flickered out to the last of the Cerulean Society members as she was shoved roughly into the prison wagon.

Field Marshall, I hope you know that I bear the Guard, and especially you, no ill will for...what has happened.  I did, once.  But I have found ways to put that darkness behind me.  I think there is room for an increased amount of cooperation between the Order and Korvosa's Guard.  I see you, and I see Grau, working to make changes for the better.  I'd like to begin laying the groundwork of trust, between our two organizations.  The group of investigators I work with, we found some information that I think is important for you to know.  But I share it with the understanding that, if it were discovered I relayed this information to you before my own superiors in the Order, it could end poorly for me.  Ideally I would have gone the other way around, but time is of the essence, and I don't want you caught off guard by what's about to happen.


*After the Council*

Gavin waited until the group was suitably alone, and let out a long sigh.  That went far better than it had any right to.  Congratulations, gentlemen, on our first successful foray into Korvosan politics.  Our names have just been added to several lists, not all of them good ones to be on.

Adjusting his armor, making sure all of his equipment was still where it should be, Gavin gave the group a quick salute.  I need to report to the Maralictor on the progress of my investigation, which has been...unfortunately lacking.  But we should make plans.  Gaedren Lamm is moving tomorrow, and we should try and be ready for him.  Where should we meet?

----------


## Captain Jak

*After the Council*

*"The Felin Fach Griffin,"* Jakkin replies without hesitation.  *"Well have a proper meal for once; the kitchen there takes pride in what they send to table,"* he informs the others in no uncertain terms.  This has been a victory, and they were damned well going to have a victory meal at somewhere with cuisine worthy of the name.

*And, we are going to have a discussion about tactics,"* he goes on, looking up at the rest with a scowl.  *"If were gonna keep blundering into these ridiculous situations where we can get ourselves kilt, we need to make sure were fightin together, not just a bunch of idjits flailing around on their own."*  Its gotten them by so far...more or less...but that couldnt last.

It was time to make some proper preparations.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas was beside himself in amusement by the abrupt ending of the meeting. He couldn't immediately recall any Darvayne Amprei, but, barring the man's Chel heritage, he made no impact upon first impression. He carried his ponderings until the announcement of a coronation being held for Ileosa one week hence hither. He quickly followed the cheers with his own, encouraging others to drown out any naysayers.

Speaking to his uncouth friends, Silas made no move to dissuade them from dinner.

"Sounds a fair bit scrumptious, Jakkin. Though if they don't have boosted seats, you could always sit on my lap."

The tiefling winked at the half man, awaiting reprimand.

"On that note, Aliani and I must be off. Errands don't _do_ themselves! 'Til dinner, darlings!"

Later...

"Splendid. We shall see you tonight, wine in hand... and perhaps a date for the evening?"

Silas' cupped hand patted Aliani's bum twice. One might've assumed he meant to say "giddyap" as he did it, signaling the bard to find himself a plus one. The conversation concluded, they parted ways - and again between Aliani and Silas. The reason being a flower shop, Silas recommended white along with whatever colour Al would have bought. Something to add a double entendre to the innocence that Trinia emanated. Of course the bard revealed his plan and made the slayer (in bed) feel a tad dumb. Silas wandered away from the market as he and Aliani split ways. 

He questioned his feet as he found himself in a street-side view of Cressida Kroft's office window. He wrangled back some sense as he turned heel only to stop in place as if a wizard from some far off tower decided that day to shoot a stunning spell his way. He fought this magic, managing to pace in place. Words breached his mouthern gate, forcing him to surrender against the horde of mumblarians. He couldn't help but watch himself from above as he recited words like a silly child preparing their hymns.

"How are you? Oh, I am well. Are you sleeping better? Did find my note? Oh! What am I doing?!"

The six-foot horned cat disheveled his hair in a stressful fury. Rubbing at his head with the swirled tips of his fingers, he vied for control against the coming wave of nerves. It was an eternity of struggle, or so it seemed to him. His tail flicked back and forth as he hunched over into an up-right fetal position. All of this in the span of a minute or two. He finally wrestled himself out of his stupor and stood upright as if he'd simply stood there the whole time. There were a few additional onlookers from what he was used to. Quick as he could, Silas licked his hands and teased his hair into something adjacent to how he liked it. His pace away from the site of his embarrassment could hardly have been faster without breaking into a full sprint. He'd have to come back another day. With flowers, perhaps.

Later still...

The cat with no hat had been unable to find relief from that display, his mind full of jitters and doubt. That was until he rejoined Aliani to visit Trinia. The flowers he brought were beautiful, no doubt. As they were greeted by Sabrina. As Aliani was replying to her inquiry about the flowers, Silas was quick to invade his vase and interrupt his speech with a quick pinch.

"They are for three, including thee!"

Removing a red flower from the container, Silas handed it to Sabrina.

"Red, for the love you hold, and the friendships we shall mold. Your bold grace could stir a nation from cold's embrace."

Next, he plucked that same rose from she whom he had just given it to. 

"For our dear companion... a handmaiden like no other... Elliana! May she remain sely as she is in the eyes of the gods no matter the service she need perform for... the queen."

Returning it Sabrina, he finished by gently clasping her hands as not to press her palms into the thorny stem.

"Some say when shared out of love - whether it be between family or what have you - a rose can send a prayer to the fates. A prayer for two people to never be separated for as many years as there are petals. This one has... oh, twenty-eight? Hmm. I thought roses had closer to sixty. We'll have to remember to fetch another one thirty or so years hence, eh?"

Once the armed and armored woman had her gift, Silas allowed Aliani to gain them entrance to the painter's tower.

Trinia was greeted by Silas with a great hug, lifting her into the air if only a little.

"Wonderful to see you are - well, let me just..."

Silas licked his thumb and wiped the newest streak from her cheek. 

"Though I suppose green does suit you. Perhaps I should have left it?"

As their conversation carried on, Silas latched onto Aliani's last sentiment.

"Yes, perhaps tonight? Wine and a light showcase with an old friend? We have to toddle off for a minute, but... say we came back tonight. I doubt she couldn't sneak off with us what with an actor's knack for disguise and a comedian's skill for mimicry? Aye, we could meet hither a few hours hence? What say you, Al? Trinny, dear?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

*After the Council*

Aliani nodded at Jakkin, once at the suggestion of dinner, and again at the suggestion of discussing tactics.  "Never been there but it sounds like a fine place!  You make sure the others are there and Silas and I will join you.  Get something out of the way, a private room if they have one, so we can discuss freely.  Eight bells? That should give us time enough to handle our various activities beforehand."

He flexed instinctively against the hand slapping his bottom, before moving away with an exaggerated leap and giving a pouting "you know, Silas, you could at least buy me dinner and a show first" reply that turned into a hearty laugh and a wink of his own. 

*At The Castle*

As Silas plucked the flowers from the neat arrangement, Aliani was positively apoplectic.  "NO, you can't, it's..." but the damage was done.  "Right, as I said, of _course_ one of the flowers is for you, Miss Merrin.  We wouldn't have had it any other way."

When they made their way toward Trinia's room, he let loose with an actual bit of venom as he fluffed the remains of the bouquet.  "You know, it _was_ a dozen roses.  That's the normal number.  You know who buys _ten_ roses for somebody?  Someone with a florist who can't count."  After a sigh, he shook his head.  "Sorry.  It's just... I thought Trinia might really like those, as it was.  Red and white together are meant to symbolize unity, you know.  A commonality of cause if you will.  You all basically condemned her to prison by bringing her here, you know.  A very nice prison with a view, for now, but a prison nonetheless.  Someone's going to have to answer for the king's death, and if they can't find the right person, or don't want to look too hard, anyone else will do.  I wish I'd been there to say something.  But what's done is done.  The important thing is to keep her spirits up as long as need be -- until we can get her away from here before that happens."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

The rakish tiger conceded with a shallow exhale. He agreed with the bard. He couldn't entertain the idea of a life kept in check, enclosed, or otherwise inescapably isolated. Not after what he had gone through with his father.

"I cannot say I regret anything I have done to or for her. Our fateful unition, ignorant as we are in its nature, led us to right now. She is safe. We've uncovered a conspiracy against not only the throne, but also we the people.  With such talents among us, it won't be long until we straighten out these frogged fates - enough for Miss Sabor to regain the freedom you both seek. Trust me, will you? Use those broad shoulders to lift... that chiseled... that glowing heart of yours to embolden her. You simply being here is enough for now. The worst thing we can do is forget to visit." 

Silas paused in a paltry effort at his own comedy. To this, he whispered into Aliani's ear.

"And allow me to remind you that you do in fact have a dozen, Mr. Rose."

*Spoiler: Ex-WIP. Keeping it to explain my retcon. :)*
Show

Silas brushed off an imagined spittle as he responded to Aliani.

"Pish posh! Normalcy doesn't suit either of you. Do you know what kind of man buys a dozen roses? Never met more than a few, but I always hear them coming up the stairs. Eyes to me, darling. She will not be looking at the flowers like some jeweler looking at the purity of an opal. She might appreciate them, but they're mere decoration for the true gift. These broad... no, these chiseled... Heart. This great big heart that you have that glows sely. Artists are unlike actors. They do not demand perfection from anyone but themselves. Flaws in others are wonderful gifts. A bouquet of ten? Why, how strange. Nine may even fetch her favour. The choice of red or white. Which shall it it be? A fine metaphor for the imbalance she faces. We placed her above an unknown danger. Our ignorance of some fateful unition forced our hand. I'm still sore from the bolt that hit me as I carried her from her home. You are right that it is, at its core, a prison."

He agreed with the bard overall. He couldn't fathom a life kept in check, enclosed, and unescapable. Not again. As if to provoke Aliani further, Silas plucked another ruby from his treasured vase. 

"Ah! Let me explain. We shall keep this rose for you to give away. Her life is, as I said, less than sensible. I will leave the improv to the talent among us, but take this rose as a means to restore balance to her life - ah, of course! I should have only given away one.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani could do little but roll his eyes at that last quip.  "Eeugh.  That's... that's just awful" he replied, suppressing a smile.

----------


## Inspectre

*Darvin*

You return home after Korvosas new seneschal is selected and immediately move into your workshop to start work on your newest royal commission.  You are just getting to the final steps of carefully etching the magical runes along the rim of the coins back side when there is a very quiet knock on the door.  Looking up after you have carefully lifted the tools away to avoid any accidents you see Greg standing in the doorway.

Hey boss.  I know youve said before not to interrupt you while youre in here, but I thought this was important enough to make an exception.  Just had it delivered a couple minutes ago.

Greg gingerly steps into the room far enough to offer you the envelop pinched between forefinger and thumb, which even from here you can see has been sealed with wax decorated with a stylized set of scales  emblem of the Bank of Abadar.  A quick scan of the letter once opened reveals two pertinent details  one, the Bank wants to discuss the status of your loan which you took out to start this business, and two, its signed by Raemus Rittle, your father.  A bit fortuitous since it gives you a way into the bank to discuss their imminent security threat from Gaedren Lamm, and without a meeting scheduled beforehand it could be a week or more before you could have seen someone with the power to do anything about it.  The only question was whether you should take another member of the party with you to lend support to this warning.

Hey boss, another thing.  Probably not my place to say anything, but ah . . . dont you have a dinner planned with Mr. Rose and the others in about an hour?  Need to eat so you can keep your strength, and uh . . . focus up, right?

(OOC:  See below if Dalen elects to attend the party meeting/dinner that Jakkin is putting together in the late evening.  As an incentive to get Dalen participating in party events without feeling shackled to his work bench, I will offer that attending this dinner as well as his personal matter tomorrow will have no impact on his crafting time for the Ileosa/Sabrina commission.  Likewise, the DM promises this is a story beat and not an attempt to screw you out of the money from the commissions he has provided.  :Small Wink:  )


*Stelio Kontos/PiccadillyPi*

*Spoiler: For Aliani Only*
Show


Haeluna lets out an explosive sigh as she closes her eyes, slowly composing herself.

Youre right, of course.  But it is hard to let go of the work of decades when it is undone in one night.  It seems that you saved us from being a part of his folly  hes going to need a lot more than weapons to crack the Bank of Abadar.  Which lends credence to the idea that this is merely another feint, although I cannot fathom what he could be planning to do that would require attacking the Bank of Abadar as a mere diversion.  Hmm . . . perhaps another run at the Palace?  Well, whatever he is planning you are right that we need to be ready.  The weapons could come in handy for that moment, so thank you for that Aliani, although after Jacks latest raid I suspect we will not need more food for some time.

Smirking, the older woman looks you up and down as a thought enters into her head.

But you didnt come here to discuss such matters, did you child?  Youre here for some more flowers for one of your sweet bees.  Maybe for that certain handmaiden youve been getting close to?  What do you think, will we be able to make use of her for the Cause?

Standing up, the old revolutionary/flower peddler helps you arrange a beautiful bouquet of freshly-cut red and white roses.



Sabrina honestly seems to be relieved when Aliani shies away with the vase of roses, only for Silas to deftly slip one of them out of the vase and press it into the bodyguards armored palm.  For a moment Sabrina stands ramrod straight and silent, as if in shock at the offering.  And then her armored fingers close mechanically around the stem, nearly pinching Silass fingers off in the process . . . and crush it, coiling up the stem in her grip before drawing the flowering bud down into her armored grip and grinding it in a mass of torn petals.  She then casually drops the mangled mess down to the floor before smartly and wordlessly turning on her heel and leading you both deeper into the castle.

*Spoiler: Silas Only*
Show


Sabrinas face is just as stoic and unreadable throughout this display as usual, but that just makes her actions on pair with an emotional outburst like in one of Alianis melodramas.  This wasnt some cold and calculated snub, it was a panicked reflex to some sort of past trauma.  Even as she leads you on, you can see a slight tremor continuing in the hand Sabrina had used to crush the rose, which she attempts to control by keeping her hand clenched into a fist the whole time.  Something very traumatic then, and presumably something involving roses.



***********************
Trinia blushes a bit at the attention shown to her cheek by Silas, which only deepens when she is offered the bouquet of roses by Aliani.

*Oh, theyre lovely, Mr. Ro . . . oh, I get it!*

The painter gives a melodic laugh as she takes the vase and pirouettes away from Aliani to carefully set it down amidst a field of paint jars on the nearby table.  She twists it a bit back and forth before stepping back to consider it thoughtfully.

*The vase is a little plain, but I think I can touch it up!*

The rest of Alianis words register on Trinia then, and she laughs again as she stretches her arms straight out from her sides and pirouettes away from the table again, nearly swatting the vase off with one of her spinning arms before with a little whoop! she stops and balances the vase again.

*Are you kidding!?  Look at how much space I have here  do you think I could do this in my old space?  And no Choker peeping on me, waiting for me to go to sleep so it can try the shudders again to break in!?  Gods, that place was a dump!
*
And then as if realizing maybe she shouldnt take that for granted, Trinia looks at Sabrina with an honest note of concern in her voice.

*Thats . . . thats not a problem you have here in the palace, right?  Monsters creeping on you so they can strangle you in your sleep one dark night?*

Sabrina sternly shakes her head and hooks a thumb back at the rather wicked-looking falchion on her back.

If you find any, be sure to let me know.  They will swiftly regret coming here.

*Oh, great thats . . . you have no idea how much of a relief that is to me, Miss Merrin!*

For just a moment Sabrinas expression softens a bit as she nods.

You will be safe here.  Her Majesty and I will make sure of that.

*Oooh!  Hey, is that wine!?*

Trinia asks, spying the bottles Aliani had purchases peeking out from his pack.  Without pausing to ask for permission, she slides one of the bottles further out of the pack to check the label, and gives a girly shriek of delight as she sees what it is.

*Oh, this is my favorite vintage!  Could I have this bottle, Mr. Rose?  Ive been craving a glass for a couple weeks now, but Mr. Orsini isnt much of a drinker and well . . . I havent wanted to impose on Her Majestys generosity any further . . .
*
A thought occurring to her, Trinia dances back and claps her hands.

*Wait, I know!  Ill trade you for it!*

Skipping over to the cot shoved up against one wall, the painter slides out a small pack, from which she produces a thin sheet of glimmering mail and a silver medallion on a chain.  Coming back over to the two of you, she presents the chain shirt to Aliani and the medallion to Silas.

*I dont have any money right now, but I do still have this!  My suit of chainmail for your bottle of wine, Mr. Rose!  And Silas, you can take Mr. Orsinis protective medallion back to him now.  I imagine I wont need either of these anymore, so I want them to find good homes again.
*
Trinia says with a genuine smile as she offers the items to each of you.

After a moment's thought, the bard/painter snaps her fingers and she holds up a hand before going back over to her pack, pulling out a bulging purse of money which she presses into Silas's hands.

"Oh yeah!  I've been meaning to give this to you as . . . well . . . y'know, saving me and all, and I don't think I'll need it anymore, so I figured maybe it could do you some good?"

The painter then stands up on her tiptoes to give the tiefling a chaste kiss on the cheek.

"I'm really grateful you came along when you did - who knows where I would be now without you, but it's probably nowhere good!"

(OOC:  Silas gets 825 GP from Trinia, long-overdue, but I dont recall her handing over her +1 mithril chain shirt at that time  correct me if Im wrong on that.  Otherwise, heres Alianis latest gift to keep him up with WBL since Dalen is about to get a 3,000 GP windfall thanks to Her Majesty.   :Small Amused:  )

*THEChanger*

Earlier

Fully back in the here and now, you glance over at Kroft to see a series of emotions flicker across her face as you extend an olive branch.  They come and go too fast for you to readily identify what she is feeling, but you definitely made an impact on your former Captain.  When she has collected her thoughts, she tentatively offers an olive branch back.

. . . Thank you, Ser Dimir.  I will admit that I have reservations about the Order of the Nail, because the Guard is charged with protecting the citizens of Korvosa, even from themselves, whereas the Order simply wishes to maintain . . . Order.  Sometimes the law must be applied with a gentler hand than I have seen the Order of the Nail apply it with . . . but not always.  Perhaps there are individuals too dangerous to hand over to the Arbiters, but *I* will not make that judgement.

Kroft concludes, her emphasis on I as she looks at it making it clear that for those dangerous individuals, she is willing to accommodate the Order of the Nails summary judgement . . . or perhaps just yours.  Your old captain then lightens the mood with one of her jovial smiles.

As for your secret, I think I will be able to keep it.  Depending on what this information is, I may need to take action that could in turn alert members of your Order that I know something I shouldnt, but I have no intention of waving over the next Hellknight I see to explain _where_ I got the information from.

Krofts expression turns serious again a moment later.

In the spirit of new cooperation with the Order, I also have something for you.  It may be nothing, or it could lead to one of those dangerous people I just mentioned.  I dont think its connected to _him_, so you might not be interested, but I could use another set of eyes that I trust on this.  If youre interested and willing to limit who else you speak to about this, I can share more information . . . but I will share now that it involves a body that we found a few days ago.


After

Deciding that it was best to report on your lack of progress now rather than later, you head to the Order of the Nails base of operations within Korvosa proper  the so-called Great Tower along the northern edge of the Heights, overlooking the narrow strait that separated the rest of Korvosa from Old Korvosa.  Although construction on the tower started many decades ago, it was not until Queen Domina got involved that the project really took off.  Almost literally in a sense, as under Queen Dominas orders the towers size and height were massively expanded, ascending nearly 300 feet up and making it one of the tallest structures in all of Varisia (and second only to the highest tower of Castle Korvosa).  Apparently the Tower was originally meant to serve as the new base of operations for the Sable Marines, but the funding that Queen Domina poured into the towers construction gave her control over it, and she awarded it to the Order of the Nail instead.  Over the years as the Order grew it became clear that even the massive tower would not serve as a headquarters, and so Citadel Vraid was established outside the city while the Tower remained as the Orders liaison office within Korvosa.

Walking across the drawbridge into the Towers third floor, you find that the building is even more deserted than usual.  Only one armiger is manning the front desk in the sweeping lobby of the tower, someone you dont know very well save by the reputation that she tends to be a bit of a screw-up.  Obviously left behind at the Tower as a sort of punishment instead of patrolling the countryside with the rest of the Order as per Queen Ileosas orders, you wonder what your assignment says about your status as you approach.  She glances up at you from her book on magical military theory for just one brief moment before going right back to her place on the page.

If youre looking for Maralictor Vulso, Armiger Dimir, he is not here.  Out in the field with the Lictor and the others.  If you do have something to report, Mistress of Blades Vox is still here  her office is on the twelfth floor, second door on the right.

Mistress of Blades Maidrayne Vox, second-in-command of the entire Order of the Nail and arguably the second-best duelist in all of Korvosa (eclipsed only by Sabrina Merrin).  You had seen her only from a distance, much like Lictor DeVries himself, and like the Lictor her reputation proceeds her.  Perhaps you are moving up in the world (literally, given her office is three floors above Vulsos), but given your experiences that just means you have further to fall if you fail.

Nonetheless, that was who you would apparently be reporting to for the immediate future, and so you go up to the twelfth floor, second door on the right, and knock politely.  From within you hear the heavy thunk of a dagger sinking into wood, an exasperated sigh, and then finally a crisp Enter!

Warrior without equal she may be, but an administrator Vox clearly isnt.  The office beyond the now-open door was worse than untidy, with piles of papers stacked up haphazardly across the floor, intermingled with empty wine bottles.  The only relatively clear space in the room was Voxs desk in the middle, which was currently only covered by a half-empty bottle of wine, a variety of daggers carefully embedded by their points into the desks surface in paradoxically very orderly rows, and Voxs well-toned, leather-clad legs.

The Mistress of Blades herself is still wearing her uniform and armored breastplate, but the remaining pieces of her armor are likewise scattered about in the rest of the rooms chaos.  Holding up one slim finger on her left hand for you to wait, Vox selects another one of the daggers with her right hand.  And then after a brief flexing of her extended finger and a soft arcane word, the Mistress of Blades hurls the dagger into the wall right by your head.  The blade hisses past your left ear, leaving behind a blurry train of magic as it unerringly misses you to strike the wall almost directly behind your ear.  Glancing behind you, you see that the dagger has embedded itself directly in the forehead of the much-abused drawing of a manticore pinned to the wall.

Yes!

Vox hisses, and then composes herself with a soft clearing of her throat and swings her legs down off the desk.

Er, yes, Armiger . . . Dimir, isnt it?  Vulsos little protégé?  He mentioned before leaving that you were hunting down that *filthy traitor*.  Any luck with that yet? 

*Spoiler: Maidrayne Vox*
Show






*Spoiler: Gavin Only*
Show


Your report to your superiors delivered, it was time to take care of your final bit of business before dinner with the others.  After doubling back several times to ensure that you are not being followed by anyone, you step into the Pantheon of the Many.  A couple of hours before sunset, the modest chapel is largely empty but not entirely deserted  several caretakers are setting up for the large influx of people that will be arriving at sunset, and perhaps half a dozen people are scattered about in one alcove or another praying to the statue representing their god or goddess of choice.

There is no one currently in the alcove for Desna, but as you walk towards it you cross in front of the old alcove for Sarenrae (still here despite the Sarenraeites having their own small chapel elsewhere in the city now) and catch a glimpse of something curious  a man in full plate mail kneeling in prayer.  The armor is adorned with the sunburst symbols of Sarenrae, and seems oddly familiar.  Yet again today your vision briefly flickers as something tickles at the back of your mind, and a name bubbles to the surface . . . Mordin?




*Captain Jak*

Youve heard of Blackjack, of course, as every other citizen of Korvosa has heard at least one story of the citys heroic vigilante.  Stories that stretch back centuries, in fact, to nearly the citys very founding (and there are even a few apocryphal tales of Blackjack fighting the Shaonti alongside Jakthion Korvosa and the other city founders).  So the real Blackjack is either an elf, a vampire, or some other long-lived humanoid, or a series of different individuals over the years (whether copy cats or different people just dubbed Blackjack later on).  

There are all sorts of fantastical stories passed around the taverns of Blackjacks actions in the distant past . . . but you manage to also gleam a few more recent stories.  People being pulled out of burning buildings the night of the riots, innocent bystanders getting snatched away from rioting mobs, all sorts of recent heroics.  But thats also telling, because in between about the night of the riots and several years ago, there are no stories.  No reliable sightings of Blackjack, anyway, and while gaps in time are also typical for Blackjacks legend before another one emerges, generally Blackjack has picked up some new tricks in the time in-between  swashbuckler to mage to ninja to (one time) a heavily armored behemoth.  But theres no change in tactics from the Blackjack several years ago to the one now  hes still swinging down from the rooftops to dispense justice with a handcrossbow and rapier.  Its like he just . . . quit, for a while, and only came back with the chaos of the riots . . . and Gaedren Lamms rise to power.  The masked vigilante also seems to want Lamms head on a platter in the worst way, like you and the others in your new group of would-be vigilantes.

Your gentle prodding about the infamous vigilante in various bars doesnt get you much further than that, and yet it does also get you some unexpected attention.  As the sun begins to dip towards the horizon and you prepare to go home to wash up in preparation for your group dinner in a few hours, you hear a quiet psst! from a nearby dark alleyway.  And sure enough, standing there is a masked figure that certainly looks an awful lot like the one you had seen last night beneath the Kendall Ampitheather.

So . . . I hear that you are asking around about me.  What would you like to know, friend?

Blackjack asks.

*Everyone*

At the appointed hour, everyone gathers in front of the Felin Fach Griffin, a fairly upscale tavern located in a fairly unexpected spot along the docks of Midpoint.  Much like the posh restaurants located a few city blocks further north in North Point proper, the tavern offered a high-quality dining experience that was at odds with the usual experience along the docks.  Which of course was a matter of pride for the family of halfling sailors who started the restaurant some years ago from rather humble beginnings.  Unlike some other establishments that started on the Docks with the naïve hope of adding some class to the lower-class district, The Griffin enjoyed the support of its populace because its owner were some of their own.  Which isnt to say that there wasnt the occasional night of low-brow entertainment in the form of a bar fight, but it was always held on a designated day when the tavern set out the lower-quality furniture beforehand.

Tonight it seemed like it was going to be one of the calmer nights, and while the group did not have a reservation the attendant at the door promised the group would get some table space somewhere.  Busy as ever, it turned out that this somewhere would be a small table in between the door to the kitchen and the door to the back alley . . . which was perhaps fortuitous in any event, as it left the group somewhat isolated from the taverns noisier inhabitants.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen practically jumps when Greg enters the room, shaken from an intense focus. He collects himself to read the letter, "ah, thank you for bringing this to my attention. And reminding me of the dinner. Time passes all too quickly when making good progress," he sets down his tools and puts them aside neatly. 

The trip to the Griffin gives Dalen plenty of time to stew over the summons from the bank of Abadar, and to consider what exactly it means. In the previous timeline he knew exactly where he and his father stood, but in this timeline so many of the details had played out differently - and were playing out differently. Whatever bad blood exists between them in this timeline, Raemus Rittle was still his best chance to be taken seriously with regards to Lamm's threat. The man who raised him, who taught him to be perceptive and analytical, the primary skills that carried him forward even now. He would understand as well as Dalen that when faced with an unbreakable lock, the smart thief instead tries to lift the key from the owner's pocket. Dalen could only speculate on exactly how Lamm was planning to break in, but given the unflappable confidence displayed by Lamm's proxy the previous evening, there was no doubt that his key to entry (whether literal or metaphorical) was already in the palm of his hand.

Whatever apprehension for that meeting he set aside. He had appearances to keep up, and he put on a cordial smile even as they were crammed into that hallway. He snaps his fingers as they are all seated, "an eventful and productive day, if I do say so myself. We can now add Andaisin to the list of people who doubtlessly want to kill us, but so long as the Queen still sits on the throne our fortunes will be buoyed," he picks up his glass to toast, very specifically looking at Aliani, "to the long and prosperous reign of Queen Ileosa Arabasti. May she and her favored champions protect Korvosa from murderers, monsters, and morbid corpse-humpers,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I'm worried about the GM screwing me out of crafting time, or screw me generally. Dalen's priorities and Darvin's priorities aren't necessarily the same thing, and I'm more than happy to snap at plot hooks you throw his way.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Darling, I expect I will spend this all on your comedy shows once this is all over. The material you must have from the past two weeks alone could sell for the year - at the very least!"

The red and black clad tiger checked Sabrina's reaction to gauge a need to retract any thought of the queen in Trinia's future comedy shows, but otherwise felt no need to make mention of it.

As the pair left the royal grounds, Silas reminisced to Aliani.

"I remember when I first began properly courting my Vjarha. This was before you or my daughter were born. We had just spent the night together, and I was so very nervous the next day. As much as perhaps you were your first day on stage. We were set for a dinner, and that morning I traveled hours away from Korvosa to find flowers that I'd heard of, but couldn't find in the city. They're still hard to come by these days, but your florist could probably acquire them with a week's notice. Tiger Lily. You should have seen her that night. We couldn't dress up like you or I today, but she was beautiful. Eyes like cobalt. Hair like the moon-lit sky. Her clothes were dyed by every spice you could name, but every colour fit her so well. From the first moment I handed her the bouquet I had gathered my darling laughed every time she saw them. It was as if she were under a spell. Finally, when they looked too dry to be pretty, she ground them up with some cardamom into a tea that we shared. Did you know tiger lily is toxic to most felines? I didn't. I had to see a healer every day for a week. It cost me all the silver I had saved up, but do you know what it gave me? Years of love. Whenever she and I would fight, she would tell me to be careful. She would say, 'I might put some lilies in your dinner.' When we were together, she would call me her 'tiger ninny' - and fool for her I was. We never had another flower in our home, but she always said they were her favourite. Vjala, when she was born, we debated on naming her Lily among our other options. She was such a tenacious infant that we thought she might be the death of us both sooner or later. We would call her our tiger lily when we were together looking down at her as she slept - rare as it was. Looking back, I suppose this sound foolish. But I miss it. My life as it is today... I speak too much of myself sometimes. You should tell me about yourself one of these days. Free of charge, just for you. We should catch up with the others. Much to discuss, aye?"

Later, at the Griffin, Silas was elated to decompress from the day. He let his gut form a comfortable roundness that was usually kept bluff from habit and chance clientele. Once seated, he ordered the first few rounds using whatever daily expenditure his personal wealth allowed. With Dalen's grateful decree, Silas raised his pint with a hearty "here here!". After that, he kept rather quiet and contemplative for at least a few sets of drinks, only responding when addressed directly. While still sober, he thought he might visit his wife in the Gray. It had been a long time since they spoke. As more liquid entertained his brain, the idea went further into the morrow or a day following that. It wasn't something to do alone, or drunk, that much he knew.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

*Spoiler: At The Flower Shop (for the DM)*
Show

"Could be.  I... if you can, just spread out, eyes and ears.  Whatever it is, we are in no position to stop it.  Just, if anyone sees anything ... take notes.   We'll win it another day." 

"She's... not a 'sweet bee'.  Maybe someday, who knows?  Right now she's just someone who needs a reminder that she's not alone.  And pray for her that we need not use her for the cause, for the only way she will be able to serve it, is as a martyr.  And it's not her choice to make." 


*At The Castle*

The thoughtless, senseless destruction of the rose by Sabrina made Aliani gasp audibly.  "No!  You _can't_... oh, dear oh dear!"  It was just a flower, well, now it was twenty separate twentieths of a flower, give or take.  But even as she strode away, he bent over to scoop up the little bits and pieces.  Even as he hustled to catch up, the daggers he was staring at her could have killed -- well, not _her_, probably, but a normal person?  No chance.

Aliani watched with bemusement as Trinia boasted about her new "home".  _A bird in a gilded cage still cannot fly_, he thought to himself -- but better not to spoil her mood.  Then, for the second time in mere moments, someone decided to re-appropriate a gift intended for another.  

"You ... sure, yes, yes, take the wine.  I can get another one.  Save some though, all right?  We'll come check in on you in a couple of days and share a glass... trade?  You don't have to trade ... no, I don't need any money!  It's a gift, from ..."

"No, no, I couldn't possibly!  That's... oh, heavens, that's..." It was clear that he recognized the material.  How could anyone not?  "That would be a far greater... it's just plain wine, it's not worth... you can't possibly expect me to take armor like THAT for just..."  He looked plaintively over at Silas, then back at Trinia, hoping they'd let him in on the joke... _what did she mean, 'she wouldn't need it any more?'_  After a moment or three, it was clear that it was no joke, and his manners in accepting freely-given gifts would have to prevail.

"I... um... Miss Sabor?  Thank you.  This is, without a shadow of a doubt, the nicest gift anyone has given me.  Regrettably, given recent events, I expect it will be put to quite good use."  He approached her, and gave as close to a bear hug as he could, whispering in her ear as he did.  "You watch yourself in here.  I know everything seems friendly, but these things have a way of changing in castles and kingdoms.  This armor may not help, but keep your wits about you.  We are watching over you, and when you need us, we will be there for you.  Have no doubt."

*On The Walk*

The bard listened intently to Silas's every word, nodding appropriately, a small smile crossing his face as though the fond memories Silas was bringing back were his own.  He extended his hand to hold the tiefling's as they continued to walk. "It doesn't sound foolish at all, it sounds exactly right.  You and your Vharja had a true mutual connection, beyond mere memories, beyond physical attractions or shared ideals or hobbies.  What some people would call a soul-mate, and your daughter, well, what is she but your soul and your wife's, made as one?  That connection, it doesn't go away, ever.  Time and distance can separate most things, but not that.  That is forever, and always.  It's the stuff that true fairy tales are made of.  Cherish the gift of feelings, and embrace them, I say.  Let them empower you.  I'd give everything in the world, all the money and superficial friendships and fleeting fame, for one minute's love as strong as that you held for years."  He gave that hand a friendly squeeze.  

"And whatever you want to know about me, you have my permission to ask.  I assure you though, the myth of reputation is much more exciting than the real story."

He slowed their pace for a moment, giving a concerned look.  "Do you think it's okay that I took that armor?  I don't know her situation, but I can't imagine it's not something she can just afford to give away, but it seems rude to ask her that.  Do you think I should give it back later?  You know her a lot better than I do."

*At The Griffin* 

Aliani patted the others on the shoulder in greeting as he slipped into a chair facing the front door.  "I'll take your recommendation for what to order, Jakkin. Your place, after all!  Seems very friendly."

He returned Dalen's pointed stare with one of his own.  "To her decent heart, may it serve her well in difficult times" he replied, raising a glass to clink in return and taking a small, somber sip to end the formality of the toast before putting down his glass.  "But they're going to tear her apart, you know.  I give it two months before she's either doing their bidding, or they decide she isn't."

"But that's not why we are here, is it?" he asked, raising his glass again.  "To our hosts, and to planning today for a better tomorrow."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

*On the Walk*

Aliani's attempts to console Silas only proved to drive the dagger in his heart deeper. He was right. That connection never faded. That made it all the worse what he had done to them. Before seeing Vjala again he thought himself beyond redemption. However, even if it might prove as difficult a labour as retrieving the damned from Avernus, he had found hope for them to reconnect. Rather, he desired her to be free from the consequences of his misdeeds. Silas' reaction to Aliani's words amounted to a numb smirk. It was all he could do to allow the young man his passionate dreams. The moment passed and Silas recovered in time to receive access to the annals of Aliani Rose.

"Devils and saints, Rosie! With your reaction I'd sooner think it were charity from villains to a kind king. Darling, she is doing her best to keep you safe. What was that play you did with the angels and the - the fellow with the hair? She is your angel and... perhaps these coins are her way of saying she is _counting_ on me to protect your delicious derriere. Or you are her angel? Admittedly, I never saw that one. Ah, now I am curious. How, and by what magic, do you fall into so many sordid affairs? Earnest, sensitive, and far too concerned about others' opinion to be healthy. Is it the curse of being an actor or...? Darling, you must tell me."

----------


## Captain Jak

_A Hand of Twenty-One_

While it would have been a stretch to say he had been expecting this meeting, Jakkin isnt entirely surprised at its occurrence. He hasnt precisely been being subtle in his inquiries, and if a man is going to be a successful masked folk hero then hes going to have both a careful ear to the ground and grateful aforementioned folk to pass word to him.

*"I appreciate the opportunity to talk rather than a quick bolt in the back of the neck for being nosy,"* the halfling replies, a little wryly.  The latter certainly had been a possibility, but not one he had rated very highly based on their prior interactions.

He takes a moment to organize his thoughts; while many of his companions might call him gruff or abrupt, that doesnt mean he doesnt care about his words or what effect they might have.  Hes rarely cheerful or chipper these daysnot much of a surprise, based on their current taskbut that doesnt mean he doesnt lean towards...intense, when he feels the need.

Just ask Kroft.

*"I was just getting a feel for the man who seems to be an ally in the attempt to bring justice to Lamm,"* he replies finally.  *"As I see it, Blackjack has been around for a long, long time, but the person behind the name; well, thats a little more flexible."*  His words are...judicious.

*"You, though, youve done this for a while,"* he continues.  *"Blackjack swings about on his ropes and strikes out with rapier and rapier wit both; that aint changed recently.  You did stop for a time, but from the look of you now it werent because you couldnt anymore, so you decided to stop.  Fell in love Id wager."* 

He hadnt intended on breaking down the history of the citys masked folk hero this day, but since he had kindly shown up to talk....

*"Fell in love, had somethin worth living for, worth putting down the mask for.  And then that all changed with the riots, with Lamms involvement.  You hate the man, thats clear,"* he says quietly, meeting the much taller mans gaze evenly with his own.

*"You heard my reasons, when we thought we had Lamm cornered,"* he goes on, regarding the vigilante speculatively.  *"And I know those of those Im working with.  I dont give a damn who you are behind that mask; Im just wonderin, who did you lose?  Spouse?  child?"*  His tone is...sympathetic.





_The Felin Fach Griffin_
Jakkin had made a point of being at the Griffin before everyone elseafter all, he _is_ the one who made the call for this meeting.  The table is one of those designated for the use of folk of the majority size in the city, fortunately for his companions; and rather than a someone undignified high chair that is an option in the house for mixed-size parties, Jakkin prefers to sit on his heels in one of the tables standard chairs to bring him up to an acceptable level.

*"Any of the drink options are a safe choice; the house doesnt stand for inferior swill,"* he advises the others.  A mug of one of the dark stouts is at his own elbow, inroads having already been made judging from the level of its contents.

*"As for food, go with whatever suits your tastes.  Just stay away from the Special unless youre feeling adventurous; the cook likes to...experiment, with new dishes,"* he says dryly.

Looking about the table, he shoves his thoughts about his earlier surprise meeting aside for later, and gets down to business.

*"As well as a celebratory dinner, I wanted us to get together and talk about our tactics.  Bluntly, we do a piss-poor job of supporting one another on any sort of regular, and if were gonna keep stumbling into the kind of ****e that weve been doing so in hunting down the Bastard, we need to make sure were all on the same page about how tgo about it.  Any objections?"* he asks with a glower about the table.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen responds to Jakkin, "Well, I do have an appointment at the bank of Abadar tomorrow, which I was going to use as an opportunity to discuss Lamm's threat to the bank. I don't expect much to come of it, but hopefully they will at least take the matter seriously. If any of you see any opportunity for joint cooperation I'd be open to it," he shrugs, "a few days ago I might have thought conventional investigations would be able to penetrate Lamm's organization and at least reveal some of its base of operations and leadership, but what we've learned of his connection with the Derro suggests that the inner circle of his operations are anything _but_ conventional,"

"However, I do think we will need to make preparations before any confrontation with Lamm and his crazed associates. At very least we will need to procure some sort of protection against fear and fire. Not all of us are naturally fire resistant, after all," he nods to Silas, "I have spells that can ward our minds against Vreeg's necromancy, and can attempt to procure a spell of fire resistance and add it to my spellbook, but if any of you can find some means of procuring these magical effects that would be appreciated," he looks directly at Aliani as he says this, "I haven't enough spells at my disposal to ward everyone, and each one I prepare is one fewer spell for other purposes,"

"Speaking of our wards,"he turns to Aliani, "we should try to acquire some Myrrh. Add four pinches - no more, no less - of it to your material components when casting an abjuration, and it will become more tenacious and harder to dispel. We know Vreeg is a wizard, and I would not be surprised if he is capable of dispelling our wards,"

"All of you should consider magical accessories. I'd be happy to provide each of you a free consultation on what accessories would complement you best, and can even craft them for you at a 'friends and family' rate," he explains, "however, if we're willing to throw our time into a long-shot, there is one gamble we could pursue. I have a scroll of Locate Object that I can scribe into my spellbook and prepare several times. I've seen that eye, and provided it isn't shielded by lead we could scan Old Korvosa for a hint of where that Vreeg fellow is hiding out. If that doesn't lead us directly to Lamm, removing that ally would at very least be a devastating blow. Of course, that would likely mean a second encounter with his odious pet, so we'd best be prepared before commencing that hunt,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dalen can learn Resist Energy, and Aliani can prep it, and if each of us prepares it twice we can cover everyone other than Silas - who already is fire resistant and the spell doesn't stack with his resistance. We'll need someone to prep Protection from Evil three times and someone else to prepare it twice to cover everyone. Myrrh is 5 sp per dose, and 4 doses adds +1 to abjurations for all caster level checks and dispel checks. There's also Liquid Ice that can be used to augment Resist Energy [Fire] but it's _freaking expensive_ and only adds +2 resistance so I wouldn't recommend it.

Speaking of resistance, Dalen is the only one in the party with a cloak of resistance. I think that would be a _very_ prudent choice for everyone other than Aliani (who doesn't need one due to getting a resistance bonus from his class). I know +1 doesn't feel like a lot,

----------


## THEChanger

*Earlier*

Gavin failed to suppress a small chuckle at the image of Cressida frantically attempting to get the attention of a Hellknight.  The soul of discretion, as always Field Marshall.

His face hardened somewhat when the Field Marshall spoke of a body, and information.  As a member of the Order of the Nail, it is my sworn duty to oppose the workings of chaos and uphold the sanctity of civilization.  Were a threat to such to come to my attention, I would be honor bound to pursue it.  I would also be honor bound to report such information to my superiors if I felt it were a threat-

Gavin frowned in surprise as he found his hand clutching the hilt of his sword, tightly enough to make his knuckles white under the blackened leather glove.  There was no threat here, so why did his heart beat and his brow dampen as though he were about to be thrust into mortal combat?  Why did the mere thought of the Maralictor's displeasure cause him such distress?  He shook his head, and forced a smile.  No.  You have my discretion, Field Marshall.  I suspect I will find it necessary to inform the other investigators of the crown, but otherwise I will inform you before I share what you are about to tell me with anyone, including the Order.  I appreciate that you are willing to place such trust in me.

Releasing his sword, Gavin took a deep breath in.  Alright.  Last night, the group of investigators I am assigned went, disguised as agents of Drevargo Bravasi, to a Black Moot, or whatever the lowlifes call their little councils.  Gaedren Lamm had called it, in an attempt to cow the other criminal leaders into allying with him, or at least to stay out of his way.  The first useful piece of information we learned was that Gaedren plans on attempting to rob the Bank of Abadar, the day after tomorrow.  He was light on specifics  the man has developed a taste for the villainous monologue.  I didn't think he could be more insufferable, but he continues to surprise me.

The second important piece of information is who brought you your perverse gift.  The meeting was interrupted by a group of Hellknights.  They call themselves the Order of the Eye.  Not an officially recognized Order.  Before last night, I would have told you they were a story meant to scare new recruits, boogeymen to keep lax Knights in line.  Turns out, they are real, and just as ruthless as the stories would have you believe.  They make the Nail look like Shelynites in comparison.  I was able to convince them to let us go as fellow Hellknights, but if I had been anyone else we'd be dead or tied up on your doorstep.

Last.  This is the real reason I'm here, and it's going to be an upheaval in the city.  In the long term, it might be worse than Lamm.  Before I was assigned to this squad of investigators, they had reason to look into Lady Andasain.  Apparently, they uncovered evidence that she is an Urgathoan, which was duly turned over the Her Majesty the Queen.  Which, in turn, Queen Illeosa plans to reveal in a few hours, at the meeting where the Council plans to confirm Andasain as the city's new Seneschal.  I don't have to tell you what leveling that kind of accusation at the ambassador of Cheliax could mean.  It's a better alternative to having a foreigner decide who sits the Crimson Throne, but.  That's not a woman who takes that kind of insult lying down.  She'll be actively working to undermine the Queen at every turn.  Even if the city survives Gaedren's rebellion, I am very concerned for the continued survival of our home.  Everyone needs to be ready for what is coming, from the dock workers to the nobles on the Council to the Guard to the Order.

Gavin found a chair, slumping down into it.  He hadn't realized until this moment just how tired he was.  How overwhelmed, how in over his head.  The young man pressed the palms of his hands into his eyes.  By the gods, Field Marshall.  There's an old Varisian curse my mother shared with me  'May you live in interesting times.'  It doesn't get more interesting than this, does it?




*The Tower*

Gavin gritted his teeth as the fellow armiger relayed such damning news.  _It will be a miracle if I see sunrise._

Thank you, Armiger Sura.  I'll just, ah, head on up then.

The echo of Gavin's footsteps against the stairs kept time with the refrain in his head.  _Damn it, damn it, damn it, damn it._  As he ascended the tower, Gavin could not help but picture the many times he had watched the Mistress of Blades humiliate new recruits.  The times he had listened as she attended to prisoners.  The one time he had been on watch as she returned from one of her hunts, armor stained with blood, a wild grin on her face.  Gavin would die for Maralictor Vulso, and respected Lictor DeVries with his whole heart.  But he _feared_ Maidrayne Vox, more than he feared all the devils in Hell.  There were very few people who delighted in violence the way she did.  There were whispers that she honored Zon-Kuthon as her true deity, and while Gavin doubted that, he could never be sure the rumors were wrong.

And here he was, standing in front of her door.  Well.  Maybe he had caught her in a good mood.  And if not, maybe it would be over quickly.

Gavin opened the door upon being prompted, slowly, and despite himself flinched as the dagger buried itself in the wood not two inches from his head.  The refrain quickened.  _Damnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnit_

Ah, yes, Mistress Vox.  Armiger Dimir, Scout First Class.  Unfortunately, Xerxes continues to evade me.  I continue to follow the leads tying him to Gaedren Lamm, as well as search for other leads as to his whereabouts.  However, during my investigation I have come upon unrelated information which I felt it in the best interest of the Order to report immediately.

Gavin then proceeds to related the information concerning Lady Andasain's choice of deity, as well as Lamm's plan to rob the Bank of Abadar, in a suitably professional but terrified fashion.




*The Felin Fach Griffen*

Gavin sipped a small glass of ale, contemplating what Jakkin had said.  I don't disagree that there is room for improvement in our tactics, Mister Longshanks.  But I think it is important to put forward that, for a group of people who have known each other for a few weeks at best, and in my case a few days, we fought remarkably well together.  I've seen squads of Hellknights who have trained together for years have more difficulties, should they find themselves without a commanding officer.  Without a clear leader, we still displayed an aptitude for cooperation I find surprising.  That's not to say this discussion won't be valuable, but there is something rare to this group.  We successfully fought off that giant thing in the lab, and Gaedren's attack on the Eel.  Accomplishments should be recognized and commended, even as we strive for better.

Setting down the glass, Gavin leaned forward.  That being said.  We should try to quantify our strengths, and adjust our strategies to highlight those and minimize our disadvantages.  We have three highly mobile melee combatants in myself, Mister Longshanks, and Mister Rata'da.  We have a mage who, and correct me if I am wrong Mister Rittle, focuses on disabling and controlling enemies before more explosive magics.  And we have Mister Rose, who can heal and strengthen his companions.  The things we are lacking are ranged capabilities  I am a decent hand with a bow, but it is hardly where I am strongest  as well as a more heavily armored fighter, someone who could stand still and take blows.  

I would submit then, that as much as possible we need to set the field of engagement.  We have been reactive up until now.  We need to be proactive, taking the fight to Gaedren in places where we can pin down key targets in places where the three of us can move in and out of position.  Quick, decisive strikes, then retreat.  We also need to focus on eliminating a given target before moving onto the next.  When we were fighting in the lab, we spread out, each engaging a different derro.  If we had communicated better, focused on efforts on a single one, that derro would have spent less time tossing dangerous chemicals at us, and we would have been less in danger of expiring.  I'm sure I'm not the only one at the table to come to these conclusions, but those strike me as the most important general improvements that can be made here.

Gavin nodded to Dalin when he mentioned informing the Abadarans of Gaedren's planned heist.  "I've spoken with both Field Marshall Kroft and with the current highest ranking Order member in the city.  I doubt the Order will be able to bring much to bear in this situation, what with most of our ranks patrolling the outskirts of Korvosa's holdings by order of the crown, but the Guard will at least be on alert."

*Spoiler: A Time, A Place*
Show



Gavin kept his head down, having thrown a cloak over his armor, not wanting to draw attention to a Hellknight frequenting the Pantheon of the Many.  Not wanting to draw attention to himself.  Yet, he could not shake the feeling of familiarity with the man kneeling before the image of Sarenrae.  Gavin quietly approached, and cleared his throat.  Pardon me.  This is odd, but are you...is your name Ser Saendar, by chance?

----------


## Stelio Kontos

*Spoiler: For Silas*
Show

"Well..." Aliani replied slowly in response to Silas's inquiry about how he managed to get his nose in so many pies, to mix the metaphor.

"To put it shortly, Silas, I've lived a bit of life when I felt alone, and helpless. And I've lived a bit of life when I knew people would be there for me when I needed them.  And I now which world I'd rather live in.

"It doesn't really cost anything, you know.  Five minutes here, a few coppers there, a smile instead of a frown.  What's it cost, really?  You know as well as I do that people are just ... _better_ ... when they're happier, when they don't have the burdens of wondering why their child is ill, or how they're going to find their next meal.  You take those basic burdens away, and you find people have a lot more potential, a lot more freedom to make a real impact.  That's good for everyone.

"But I've lived -- it's funny actually, quite a strange coincidence if you believe in such things -- I've lived in that very building where Miss Sabor lives  now.  Was in the one right across the hall.  It's the sort of place where... well, you don't live there because you _want_ to.  What she gave me is, well, probably most everything she's got.  What worries me more is her saying 'I won't need it any more'.  Did you notice that?  I do hope she's not thinking of doing anything she shouldn't.  I've felt _those_ feelings, too."

Aliani stopped, looking around to see that nobody was all that close to hear.  "But the most important reason is this: if we don't get involved, then who will?  When Saint Milani lived among the elves, a great demon attacked Kyonin.  The elves who were supposed to protect the land did not return to fight it, and a great many lives were lost.  She did what had to be done, took action, took initiative, and with the help of those who could help her -- wielding pitchforks and table legs if they had to -- the threat was finally repelled.  For those people, it was only a matter of life and death, and they couldn't have done it without help, and without each and all of them that did rising up to the challenge.

"And now look about you.  This town is a shambles, with a madman trying to seize power, and those who have the power content to let it be someone else's problem.  Content to hoard grain when people are starving.  Content to let an undead-worshipping demoness rise to the power behind the throne, had we not been there to stop it.  So yes, we're going to help people, one by one, because we're going to need every pitchfork we can get by the time this is all over."



__________________________________________________  __________

*At The Griffin*

The bard took Jakkin's suggestions on the menu to heart, nodding to the kindly-looking waitress.  "Just a vegetable stew, a loaf of bread and honey if you have it, and a glass of milk."  When it arrived, he bowed his head briefly in silence before beginning to eat.

"I've no objections, Jakkin.  I think it's an excellent idea, and I think we all feel that the more planning, the better.  I confess I feel rather out of place in these sorts things, and any advice any of you have would be most welcome..."

He further nodded at Dalen's suggestions, a bit blankly.  "Myrrh?  Really?  Well, all right, I'll try that."

"I feel as though I haven't been fair to you all.  To some degree I have found myself constrained to the use use only certain sorts of magic, the kind suitable for stagecraft and for my own personal protection -- not that the latter haven't been of use for some of you.  It would not do for someone in my position to be exposed as anything more than what the world sees me to be, as a somewhat affable, if dimwitted, entertainer.  Too many people's livelihoods depend on the maintenance of that illusion for me to have risked it.  But I cannot continue to put you all in jeopardy in the maintenance of that illusion.  So I shall try to do better.  In return, I am going to have to ask you to do your best to present me in that way to the outside world."

He lowered his voice, to be heard just at the table but hopefully no further among the cacophonous murmuring of the other restaurant-goers.

"If you would allow me, should time and preparation permit, I would ask that you allow me to convey the blessings of Saint Milani upon us.  She will watch over us, if you can accept the righteousness of our cause into your heart for a moment.  Should the enemy prevent us from our own preparations, I would ask that you not charge forth into battle unprotected.  A moment's blessing, and perhaps Mr. Rittle you could prepare something similar as well?  A moment's fore-preparation could make the difference.  Aside from that, I don't wish to become a burden to you as I did in the basement yesterday; I'll do my best to not cause you to have to bargain for my life, and should you find yourself in that position with Gaedren Lamm's life on the opposite side of the scale, you have my full permission.  But I would like to otherwise continue to assist you as I have, mainly in your defenses.  That will require you to remain near enough me."

He stopped, taking a pause to nibble at a crumb of bread from his plate.  "As for the bank... there's something I think we all should consider as a possibility, and investigate prior to the presumed event.  Last night, some distance from the theater, Lamm and some of his men overwhelmed a group of citizens guarding a cache of weaponry, weaponry which my people had taken years to gather.  Nothing fancy, swords and bows and such, but it was what we had.  

"Now, consider this: the bank itself is heavily guarded, with all manner of protections rivaling that of any establishment in the city, yes?  And at the first word that someone is making an attempt upon it, every guardsman in this city, every Hellknight, every bounty hunter, perhaps even most of the Crown's guards themselves, will descend upon the place like locusts.  You know this, Lamm knows this.  It's close to suicidal."

"What if it's just another diversion, such as that 'meeting' last night was?  What if it's just a distraction, sending men -- heavily armed, dangerous men, but with no real hope of success -- to stir up the hornet's nest?  We have seen that he can appear to be one place, and be at another.   Why should he put himself in a position of great risk?   He's a coward at heart.  He wouldn't do that, unless he was sure he could succeed -- and why should he be sure of that?  

"So, what's he actually up to?"

----------


## Darvin

Dalen listens intently to Aliani, "it is _possible_ that the bank robbery is a diversion, but keep in mind that Lamm's boast was not meant for our ears, nor those of our patron. It was meant for the crime lords, men and women who would not be inclined to report his intent to the authorities. In any case, we hardly even know what his angle is for said robbery; it could easily be indirect subterfuge in nature. And do not underestimate Lamm's brazenness; he may be a coward, but his reading from Zellaria has changed his demeanor entirely. He has nothing to lose, and like a man deep in liquor this sheds all his inhibitions,"

He rubs his chin, "the weapon cache, though... that may or may not be intended for the bank heist, but it does open up an opportunity. Vreeg and his eye are likely underground and would be difficult to locate even with divination, but ordinary weapons? Well, that's another matter. If there is even a single weapon among that cache with distinctively markings, enough to uniquely identify it, we can perhaps attempt to find where they've been taken,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

*Spoiler: Aliani*
Show

Confusion contorted the cat's chin and cheeks. He was fast to relieve this tension, but remained lost from Aliani's words until a few seconds in. It wasn't the idea that the actor could have rehearsed this between scripts or that he might've been so well spoken to have said all this without a page in front of him. Rather, he had been referring to his seeming polyamory. He assumed Nadine and Beautrice were not the first, but as the conversation continued he began to believe they were. It didn't matter anyway as Aliani spoke of a more interesting, perhaps more noble, topic.

"Aye?"

A few sounds of acknowledgement here and there for the lad. Silas had paid close attention, but the passion emanating from Aliani demanded it. 

"I admit I've never had those feelings. Something similar, but I fear I have someone waiting for me whenever I... _go_."

He reacted as the name Milani fluttered into his ear. His eyes flashed with epiphany, but he quietly nodded and blinked his eyes into submission. The actor laid bare a portent. It worried Silas only because he was afraid the man might be given final curtain before act three.

"That is... certainly a possibility. You know, some days I like to think we are as if distant cousins. Brothers even. Not just you or I, but we five. Other days I am reminded that our heritage is so very different that I couldn't even begin to describe it. I don't believe I've ever even entered a church. Not a normal one, at least."

The outsider stopped at once, a sleepy thought fell from its' bed in the back of his mind. He gripped Aliani's arm, a look of concern encompassing his whole body.

"Are you okay? I don't believe I've asked you or any of us since we've met. I worry your recent experiences are - pardon my elvish - puk gaai. I know we've had our misunderstandings, but it's clear to me that you need a moment more than most. Aye, allow me to host your night once we've had our fill of chatter and clatter. Soft bed, calming oils. I even have my own bath. Best of all: silence. No dogs barking, usually. No arguments in the streets over who entered whom first. Some nights, if the conditions are just right, I hear nothing but the song of the sea. "

While a bit hyperbolic about the level of quiet in his neighbourhood, the slut hadn't considered the white noise of the inner city a welcome distraction like some did. His day-to-day life had always been so busy that the soothing sounds of South Shore were a welcome reminder that it was all temporary. If given the option of having music magically sound throughout his house, he'd rather the dull creek of wood and padding of his feet as he would travel room to room.
 

*At The Griffin*

Silas allowed himself to fall into the gentle hum of inhibition before contributing to the conversation. As he spoke, his finger fiddled with the metal band of his mug while he laid his head on his free hand. 

"I admit any specific knowledge of teamwork that I have lies in another field of expertise, but I do agree with the lovable bully across from me. Well, both of you actually. More than form and fitness, we need to communicate what need be done. As Rosie over here said, a few prayers and maybe a magical brow-beating by our methodical magician before we rush in... I am rambling. Apologies."

The tiefling hacked air from his throat as if to clear his mind of fog. His fiddling and depressed appearance ran out as his chest returned to a rested bluff. He smoothed out his cheeks, preening at both sets of whiskers as he did so, curling them upward at the ends.

"Our enemies have, relative to us, siege weaponry. As you say, Jakkin, we need to better coordinate ourselves. Gavin, that is much better advice than I would have given. Certainly a credit to your training and mind. Luckily our individual skills have contributed to our success, little as it might feel some nights. I can contribute with ranged weaponry, but like as I tell my clients, I am much more impressive up close. I really must say thanks to all of your efforts. We are closer to finally jumping ahead of Lamm. The bank, the cache... do you have access to such magic, Dalen? It can't be cheap to assist us as you have been. I'll have to offer something to your shrine sooner than later, aye?"

----------


## Captain Jak

Fierce approval lights Jakkins eyes as the others speak, from Gavins tactical analysis to Alianis explanation of how he can best aid the group through magics.

*"Aye, if we focus on quickly bringing down our foes one at a time, we weaken them overall much more quickly,"* he agrees.  *"Even with someone else to hold some of their attention, I can place my blows to do much more damage,"* he growls through a smile, then takes a pull from his stout to savor the heavy drink.

*"Since none of us are particularly adept at fighting from range,"* he goes on  not that theres much room for such in the basements they seem destined to keep fighting in  *"and weve been requested to stay close in any case, it seems were best served by wolf tactics.  All keep close, surround a target, strike at it from many directions, keeping it distracted and supporting one another."*  With these tactics a pack of wolves can bring down a much larger bear; such things could serve them equally well.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

*Spoiler: For Silas*
Show

A blush of the tiefling's cheek was all Aliani really needed to reflect upon what the man had _really_ been asking him about; it was a blush that was returned with interest.

"Oh!  You meant, 'getting into their business!'

"I... I think rumors of my, well, they're greatly exaggerated.  It's not that I'm not interested in such things, it's just... well, a quick story if you'll indulge me.  Four years or so ago, just as things were starting to turn around for me, met a girl after a show, gorgeous, great cheekbones, neck like a swan, seemed really nice, she seemed really into me, I certainly was into her, a few dates later and we're back at her place, one thing led to another, and just as we're, you know, getting really into it, she's staring up at me, and she says out of nowhere 'Do the accent!"

"She wasn't into me at all, she was into the character from the show, you know?  Well, what are you supposed to do with that?" he asked with a wry smile, waiting for a few seconds to give Silas half a chance to reply. 

"Well, I did the accent.  It was that or leave, it seemed like. Don't remember much of it after that.  Point is, I've found it necessary to be careful about such matters.  I'd really prefer not to, I guess, have the responsibility of worrying whether I'm about to disappoint someone, not have to worry about just who it is they think they find themselves infatuated with.  That it's more than, for lack of a better word, transactional.  Not that the physical sensations aren't quite pleasant, of course, but I think there ought to be more to it than that, for me at least."

At Silas's revelation about feelings of camaraderie, the little half-elf smiled again.  "Of course, you do.  Why else would we be together in this moment, disparate figures as we are?  Mere coincidence?  But I'm glad to hear you say it, nonetheless."

"And please, don't spend a moment worrying about me.  If you must know?  It's a lot of responsibility, and pressure, in all this.  There are a great many people counting on us, and most of them don't even know it yet."

"As for churches... can't remember the last time I spent any time in one myself, aside from conducting business.  They'd never let us have one, you know.  Not as if we'd be preaching something socially acceptable, you know, like demon worshipping, or the social benefits of undeath and disease.   They're just buildings, anyway.  Giant posters made of stone and mortar, meant to put themselves up on a pedestal of their own make, to lure in the impressionable.  All that really matters, is what you believe in your heart, and how you behave yourself."

"And that's very sweet of you to offer, Silas.  I'll take a rain check, if that's quite all right."  He accompanied that last with a quick squeeze of the hand before letting go.


At the tavern, Aliani pecked idly at the stew as the others spoke (it really was quite good; he'd have to remember to come back and enjoy it properly some day).  "Would it help if we acquired a few fire bombs and such, Mr. Rittle and I, or all of us really?   Or even a crossbow?  I think if I tried to fill that void I'd be likely as not to hit one of you as one of them, though.  At least the bomb thing worked well enough in the basement.  I'd .. I fear that if I make myself one of the wolfpack, to borrow the phrase, we've proven that I'm just a liability.  At the moment, at least.  But something like that could soften them up for you, if you'd be able to stay your rush enough.  Or make them inclined to come to us for a change.  It's just a thought?"

"I think it might help, Mr. Rittle, if you and I acted to coordinate, if we're out of the fray it might be easier to assess the situation from the back lines?  Choose the right targets, you might have stashed in that brain of yours things we might not know about vulnerabilities and so forth, keep an eye out for unexpected events.  That way they can worry completely about what's right in front of them.  If you think you'd be suited for it, that is.  I could try, but I feel as though you're more likely to have a good grasp on that sort of thing." 

"As for the stolen weapons, I'm afraid I don't rightly know what they look like.  It's not something I've seen myself.  We take whatever donations we can get, whatever we can buy or salvage.  It's usually pretty nondescript, blacksmith rejects and such.  I could ask, if you want me to?"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

*Spoiler: Aliani*
Show

"Yes, the 'accent'! I will say, it is very effective to know several of the more sultry languages. Infernal for roleplay, and Sylvan for massage... you understand _my_ need for it."

Silas listened for the remainder of Aliani's talk.

"Well, I promise whenever you decide to take me up on it, I'll ask you to not use 'the accent' lest I lose control and throw myself at you."

----------


## Darvin

Dalen nods at Aliani, "I doubt a crossbow would be of much use; too heavy and cumbersome for something little more effective than a cantrip. Now, alchemist's fire could prove useful if used sparingly at the right moment, but we already know that creature Odion appears to be impervious to flames. If we could find some, Liquid Ice might be useful for this purpose, but be warned it's rather pricey," 

He nods when he hears about the weapons, "yes, I'd say it is worth asking the next time you meet with your contacts. You'll never find opportunities if you don't look for them,"

----------


## Inspectre

*THEChanger*

Earlier

Having seen how serious you appear to be about whatever revelations you were about to make, Kroft motions for you to follow her up to her office to speak in private.  She is not disappointed, listening with mounting disbelief as you reveal one shocking revelation after another.  By the time you are finished with the reveal that Andaisin was a worshipper of Urgathoa, Kroft was simply starring blankly at you, mouth slightly agape.  Your collapse into the chair across from her desk seems to stir her out of her stunned state, and she shakes her head with a wistful smile.

This isnt some sort of nightmare right now, is it?  Because Im pretty sure Ive had nightmares along similar lines as this.

The Field Marshall of Korvosa sighs and rubs at her still-bloodshot eyes.

As you know, the Bank of Abadar manages its own security, and theyre very proud of the fact that no one has successfully robbed them in their entire history.  As far as I can tell, they have a right to be proud of their security, but these are not ordinary times and it seems Gaedren Lamm is not an ordinary thief.  I am duty-bound to reveal this potential threat to the Bank of Abadar, although I suspect my word will be enough to convince them to tighten their security.  If they ask for it, Ill have to provide them with a contingent of guardsmen, or there will be hell to pay if anything happens and it appeared as if the City Guard stood idly by.  Regardless of whether were currently undermanned right now or not . . . which could easily be what Lamm is going for.

Kroft shakes her head and gives a bitter laugh.

If he manages to surprise us, the Abadarians scream bloody murder and demand I send a contingent of guards to investigate, while he does whatever he wants elsewhere.  If word got leaked out by some crime lord hoping to curry a bit of favor, I still have to devote precious resources to protecting an institution that is perfectly capable of protecting itself, and again he gets to do what he wants elsewhere.  There is no way that I can avoid this snare, even with it being glaringly obvious right in front of my feet.  But I suppose Lamm might be the least of my worries right now.

Kroft grimaces and shuffles some papers from her still overflowing desk.

Im not sure what the Guard can do about either of the other two problems youve brought to light.  The thought of another Order of Hellknights in the city with even less oversight is quite chilling to me, although they have shown considerable restraint thus far, given that they left the Cerulean Society members for us to find and arrest rather than staple their corpses to the side of the Amphitheater as a warning.  You are more familiar with this world than I am, Gavin  er, Ser Dimir . . . what do you think their motives are in acting so openly now?  How would you suggest the Guard handle this if there are more sightings?  If you can give me a description of these other Hellknights I might be able to instruct my guardsmen to keep an eye out but keep their distance.  I suppose with Blackjack running around again now, one more group of vigilantes wont make that much of a difference.

Kroft sighs, and after another moment seems to give up on attempting to organize her desk as she throws the papers back down onto the covered surface before rubbing her eyes again.

And I have no idea what to do about Ambassador Andaisin.  Theres nothing really I can do, regardless of whether this accusation that she is an Urgathoan is true or not  not that Im doubting any of you.  Its a political matter who the citys new seneschal is, and I wouldnt be surprised if the Council of Nobles overcome their distaste for long enough to select even an Urgathoan if it suited them.  On the other hand, from personal experience I can tell you that its rather hard for the Council of Nobles to overcome its distaste for anything.

A shadow falls across Krofts face as her gaze drifts off to the corner as her mind drifts back into the past, then after a few moments she shakes herself back to the present and again sighs before standing up.

Well, enough about all these things that I can do nothing about.  There is another worrying matter thats come to my attention as of a few days ago, and as I said earlier it involves a body.  Two days after the riots, one of my guardsmen was on patrol surveying the damage that the riots had done in Midtown.  She found a body strung-up in an alleyway, clearly left there to be discovered.  When I first heard about this, I was initially worried that it might be the Key-Lock Killer announcing his own return, or some sort of copycat . . . but I think this is something else.  Given the way things are going, probably something worse, which is why I was hoping you and your crack team of investigators might give it a look.

Kroft favors you with a wry smile as she moves over to the door, beckoning for you to follow.

Theme Music  (Until 2:50.  After that the music is the theme of the one responsible for this.   :Xykon:  )

We have the body preserved down in the basement for further investigation when we can spare the manpower.  Unfortunately, the poor girl has been mutilated, so weve been unable to identify her nor request a Speak with Dead spell from the Abadarians.  Some guardsmen have reported seeing someone matching her rough description before in Midtown, down around the docks, suggesting she was either a dock worker or a prostitute.  Given the number of defensive wounds she has, she must have put up one hell of a fight before the end, whoever she was.

Kroft explains as she leads you down into the depths of Citadel Volyshenek.  At the top of the stairs leading down into the basement, she pauses to pick up a lantern and light it, and then leads the way down into the gloom, her tone growing quieter and darker to match.

Whoever murdered her must have had access to healing magic, because its implausible that she would have otherwise survived all the additional injuries that were inflicted after she went down.  Our medical examination concluded that ultimately however, she suffocated to death, likely due to the wasps that we found packed into her sewn-shut mouth.  Someone went to a great deal of effort to give this woman a torturous death, and I want this person _found_.

Kroft pauses at the door to a storage room, digging around in her pockets for the key.

Weve had to turn a couple of the rooms down here into morgues, until the bodies can all be sent to the Grey District for burial, but I decided it prudent to keep this womans body separate from the others.  I will warn you to prepare yourself before going in  despite my descriptions, the actual sight of these injuries is quite disturbing.

Kroft unlocks the door and pushes it open, stepping into the room and swinging the lantern out further into the room to light your way.  Lying in the tranquil peace of death on a makeshift bed of crates in the center of the room, half-lit by Krofts lantern is the aforementioned body.  Both of you approach it together, and with each step more of the horror is illuminated by the approaching lantern.  But perhaps the most chilling thing about the body is not the injuries criss-crossing up and down all over it, but the fact that you recognize who it once belonged to.  Another otherworldly shock passes through your mind as information is whispered into it that you could not possibly know.  But the corpses face, despite its missing right eye, is unmistakably Carla.  

_Carla Zvastri.  A brave and forthright woman who had not been afraid to get her hands dirty or her knuckles bloody doing what had to be done.  In this other world, she had fought alongside you . . .and the others . . . to bring down Gaedren Lamm.  Now here she was dead, brought to a horrific end  was this merely how her story ended in this world?  Or was there some connection here to your own strange memories, a greater purpose at play?_

Kroft doesnt seem to notice the discomfort brought on by your newest surge of memories, or perhaps she merely thinks it an expected reaction to seeing the full state of the body.  She gives you a few more moments of silence before directing your attention to Carlas left collar bone by pointing at it with her finger  or rather, at the crudely-drawn figure cut into the skin there.  It appears to be some sort of three-headed beast, although you have no idea what it could represent (i.e. Gavin does not have the correct Knowledge skills for identification.  Its possible someone with Knowledge Arcana could identify it, although at a sizable penalty from him attempting to describe someone elses stick figure drawing of the real thing.)

We believe that is the killers signature, although weve never seen its likeness before now.  Could be she was the killers first victim, or merely the first one he felt confident enough to present to us and mark in this fashion.  Other than that, there are only two other things we found that might help us find the killer.

Krofts finger shifts from the womans collarbone to a spot on the crate next to her head, where a slip of paper and an empty glass vial sit.

Before it was washed away, we wrote down what was written in blood  presumably her own - on the wall of the alleyway.  It seemed as if she was posed to look at it in her final moments.  It read - Can you hear the Screams?

Krofts finger wavers back to Carlas face, pointing at the dark stain still running down her face from her intact eye.  Despite most of the blood having been cleaned away at some point, the familiar stained trail of black blood was unmistakable.

We also believe, just prior to her death, she ingested a vial of Shudder.  Unfortunately, it seems she either suffocated before she could use the newfound powers to save herself, or it just didnt work for her for some reason  we still dont understand how Lamms new drug actually works, or if it even works for everyone.  Why the killer would want to take that risk in the first place is beyond me, but given the drugs expense and your own investigation into Lamm perhaps youll find a connection there to explain this.

**************************************************

Despite her formidable reputation and the lack of progress you have to report, Vox does not seem in the least bit troubled or angry.  Instead, she simply keeps the same bemused half-smile that she started with, right about the time she threw that dagger past your head and you flinched.  It was extremely unsettling, but what followed was probably worse.

Very good, Armiger Dimir!  Youve brought back the most salacious gossip Ive heard in quite some time!  Im sure the nobles here and back in Cheliax will be quite distressed to learn the good ambassador fondles corpses in her spare time.  The Order, however, is above such petty concerns.  Her Imperial Magistrix Abrogail Thrune appointed Andaisin to the position of ambassador, and until such time as Her Imperial Magistrix deems her unfit, in that position she shall remain without interference from us.  Unless, of course, you find evidence that she is plotting against the Order.  Then we murder her without hesitation or restraint.

The Orders Mistress of Blades gives you with a full toothy grin at that last statement, and there is no doubt in your mind that it was an empty threat.  Her smile abruptly fades, however, and she returns to that vaguely bored expression as she motions for you to continue.

Was there anything else youve managed to discover that is more pertinent to your mission, armiger?

Vox actually threw back her head and gave an actual cackle of glee at the news regarding Lamms plans to rob the bank of Abadar.

How bold and stupid in equal measure!  I almost want to sit back and see if Lamm can manage to pull this off, but that would be wasting a priceless opportunity to crush this rebel once and for all.  Although our numbers in the city are currently limited thanks to that damnable whore queens orders to send us off on a wild goose chase out of the city, I still should be able to pull together a contingent for when Lamm strikes.  And when he does, the Order will be there waiting for him!  Well done, armiger, youve provided me with a useful piece of information along with a laugh for today.  You may go now.

You waste no time in taking the Mistress of Blades up on her offer, but youve merely reached the door when she calls out again.

Hold, armiger.  I almost forgot to ask in the midst of your amusing report, but as part of my duties I am responsible for ensuring that all members of the Order are properly equipped.  Come back here, and let me see if Maralictor Vulso did his job in ensuring you are ready to hunt one of our own.

Having no way to refuse, you obediently return back to the center of the room, pulling back your cloak to show your rapier and armor to Vox, and turning around slowly in a circle for her, while she looks you up and down, getting up from her desk at one point to check the fabric of your cloak with her fingers  and examine the fingers of your own hands for some reason.  Finally satisfied, she grunts and returns to her desk, angrily snatching up a piece of paper and scribbling out a quick note.

It would seem the Maralictor did the bare minimum to ensure you are properly equipped, Armiger Dimir.  Your blade and armor should serve you well enough, but you are hunting a disgraced member of the Order, not some pathetic bandit  you will need more than that if you are to be successful.  Take this requisition down to the Quartermasters office, and if they give you any guff, remind them _whose_ signature is on this.

Vox thrusts the note out for you to take, smirking as she looks you up and down one last time.

Perhaps well be able to make a proper Hellknight out of you yet, Armiger Dimir.  In any case, with Maralictor Vulso out on patrol for the foreseeable future, you will be reporting directly to me.  I look forward to your next report, hopefully with more progress.

The Mistress of Blades licks her lips as she leans back into her chair and puts her finely toned legs back up onto the table, dismissing you at last with a little run along now wave of her hand.  Glancing down at the note as you leave, you see that you are to outfitted with a ring of protection +1 and a cloak of resistance +1.  You arent entirely sure, but you are also left with the distinct impression that you have caught the Mistress of Blades eye, possibly in more ways than one.  And that was a truly terrifying thought.

**********************************

*Spoiler: Another Place*
Show


The paladin gives a slight start, and then pushes himself up to his feet.  As he turns, he sweeps an arm up to pull off his helmet, and you can immediately see that its not Mordin, but some other young man  which effectively already answers your question.  Which doesnt make much sense at first, as this is unquestionably the armor that Mordin wore, right down to the chip missing in the edge of the right shoulder pauldron.

Sorry, friend.  My name is Jasper.  Ser Jasper Corvanthor of the Church of Sarenrae.  Is there something I can help you with, Mr . . .?

_Jasper . . . there was a vague shiver of memory in the back of your mind at that name.  Ah, yes . . . Mordin had mentioned a Jasper before, some sort of guardian spirit watching over him.  Perhaps this was that same Jasper, not some spirit but an actual person, and the previous owner of Mordins armor.  Which left the question of where Mordin was then, but was there even a Mordin?  Were these even memories, or some sort of insane delusion that you have developed, seeing old allies in everyone you have met over the past several days?_

Are you alright, friend?  You seem rather pale.  Perhaps you had better sit down for a moment.

Jasper offers, holding out a hand to steady you if needed over to a nearby set of raised steps that could serve as an uncomfortable but serviceable seat.




*Captain Jak*

If I had to put a bolt in the head of everyone curious about me, Id have no spare time to actually protect this city.

Blackjack growled, although there was a raspy chuckle at the end to show it was meant as a joke.  At your offered speculations about his motivations, however, the vigilante simply stares at you silently, his shadowed and masked face frustratingly offering nothing for denial or confirmation.  Finally, after a long drawn-out silence, Blackjack speaks again.

My reasons for going after Lamm should be obvious  he is a danger to the people of Korvosa, and Blackjack has always confronted such threats.  But you are just seeing this as the actions of one man upon another, who has wronged who here.  You need to expand your vision to consider Lamm the Organization, rather than Lamm the Man.  Alone, there is only so much harm he can do  and while I regret not taking care of him before now, up to this point he was a middling criminal and drug peddler.  And if I had to take down every middling criminal myself, Id have no spare time to actually protect this city.  But now all of a sudden Lamm is the head of a revolution, with the money and power to back his ambitions.  Someone else gave him these resources and power, with perhaps a whole slew of middle-men in between to pass things along  an entire conspiracy against Korvosa.  The one who organized all this, who turned Lamm into a weapon against Korvosa and its people  that is the one who I most wish to put a bolt in, but to do that I have to go through Lamm first.  Even if I do have my suspicions of who is the spider at the center of this web.

Blackjack waves a hand in the direction of Castle Korvosa.

The next time youre called to the palace to do our Queens dirty work, my friend, consider who would have the resources to equip Lamm and his men.  Who has benefited the most from the death of our king, and the chaos that Lamm continues to inflict upon our city?  But I suppose that is a concern for after her weapon has been dealt with.  Which seems to be where our interests align, given we both seem to be after him now.

Blackjack stiffly holds up a gloved hand while sliding his other hand slowly into his cloak.

And since we seem to be working together against Lamm, I thought you might be able to make more use of this than me.  You seem to prefer a more hands-on  feet too  approach than I do, but there are ways of enhancing the body just as much as a blade.

Blackjack withdraws his hand to reveal a very strange-looking ball of thin chain that appeared to be made out of clear glass, which he tosses to you with an easy underhanded throw.  As you catch it, you can feel the cold radiating out of the chain and you realize that the chain links are not made out of glass, but ice.  Unwinding the ball of thin ice chain a bit, you can see that its actually a necklace, wrapped around a central medallion that seems to be a large sapphire with a Tian dragon etched into its surface.

Got that a number of years ago from a Tian mercenary hired by a corrupt noble to kill me.  He didnt need it anymore, and it seemed like a waste to leave with his body for the city guard to find.  Not sure if theres anything more complicated to it, but it seemed to coat his limbs in a sheath of ice when he spoke the Tian word for Rime.  Think youll be able to make use of it?

(OOC:  Jakkin has acquired an Amulet of Mighty Fists +1, which instead of applying +1 enhancement, will instead grant him the Frost enchantment, which can be activated to apply +1d6 Cold damage to his unarmed strikes by speaking the word Rime (and de-activated via the same command word). )


*Stelio Kontos & PiccadillyPi*

At the Castle

Trinia frowns in confusion at Alianis panicked outburst over her proposed trade.

Hey, thats not . . . what I meant . . . damnit!

She grabs the playwright by the shoulder and cups her other hand around the back of his head, forcing him to look directly at her.  Her grip is gentle, but there is definitely some strength in those slender arms as well.

Listen to me, Mr. Rose.  I am perfectly safe here.  Theres no chokers up on the roof waiting for me to go to sleep so they can break in and eat me, and if anyone like Tark shows up here to kidnap me, Sabrina will cut them in half.  Right?

Trinia asks, her gaze flickering over Alianis shoulder to Sabrina, who shrugs non-committedly.

Never cut a man in half before, but I suppose I could give it a try.

Right.  So Im safe in here.  But its not safe out there, and youve got to help more people like me, right?  This is all Ive got to offer you for help, and as thanks for saving my life.  Silas is too big, Jakkin is too small, and I dont think Dalen likes to wear armor, so its got to be you that wears it.  Hopefully it wont be too loose on you in places, but it was pretty snug on me up front so I think 

If its magical armor, it should resize to properly fit its wearer.

Sabrina blurts out, again drawing Trinias attention away from Alianis face as she blinks in surprise before bursting out into a melodious giggle.

Oh, heeheehee, well then it should be fine!  Whoever needs it most can wear it, if you dont want it Mr. Rose.  Just so long as one of you is wearing it, Ill feel . . . well, like Im helping protect one of you.

Trinia releases Aliani and steps back, seeming to realize now that she may have overstepped her bounds in her frustration. Subdued, she takes possession of Alianis wine bottle and turns away to set it down next to an easel while muttering.

Anyway, I just dont want anything bad to happen to any of you out there . . . thats all.

Over in the corner, Sabrina loudly clears her throat.

Sorry if Im interrupting here, and despite recent events to the contrary, but I do feel like its important to point out that she is a personal guest of Queen Ileosa, and is now living here in the castle itself.  Her Majesty has furthermore requested that I consider Miss Sabors safety as second only to her own.  I give you my personal assurance that she is perfectly safe here . . . certainly safer than she was in that _bumbling oafs_ care, anyway . . . 

Sabrina trails off in a low growl, making no secret of her apparent distaste for Vencarlo Orsini. 

*Everyone*

The dinner goes well and without interruption, as you celebrate recent victories and make plans for the future.  Lamm is still out there, and it seems he has tied himself to some very strange and dark forces indeed.  Whether his next plan to rob the Bank of Abadar the day after tomorrow is legitimate or merely a feint for an even bigger strike, only the future and further investigation will be able to reveal.  And what of this cache of weapons he had stolen from Alianis friends  what was his plan for those? 

But as the meal begins to wind down, those thoughts are pushed aside for more immediate concerns as the sound of shouting begins to grow louder and louder outside.  A few of the present dinners get up from their tables to go outside to investigate, most of them not returning, while the remainder simply continue eating and trying to ignore whatever was going outside.   It becomes considerably more difficult to do that when a few minutes later the front doors open to re-admit several dinners, all of them working together to carry one of their number who was bleeding quite profusely from a head wound.  Several of the Griffins staff rush over to assist these efforts, while the front doors are left open to allow the sounds outside to filter in at full volume.  And they are very familiar sounds of building anger, stoked by one voice rising above the din to drive tempers even higher.

*And I say to you, dear friends, it is true our beloved King Eodred brought us decades of stability, peace, and prosperity!  But if he made any one mistake during his long reign, it was picking one random whore out of his large harem and elevating her to sit beside him!  And now that hes gone, those fools that call themselves the Council of Nobles have capitalized on that mistake by elevating that same whore above us all!  To be our new sovereign!  Why!?  What do you think she will bring us, dear friends!?*

----------


## Darvin

Dalen rises to his feet, "Gentlemen, I do believe an opportunity to interrogate one of Lamm's goons has just fallen into our lap. Shall we go and take stock of the situation?" there's a brief flicker in Dalen's eyes as he takes mental stock of his full arsenal of prepared spells. He deftly weaves the incantations of one of those spells before tapping his leather belt. His cloak billows slightly as a thin membrane of force materializes underneath it. He drops a few coins on the table to cover his share of the meal before striding towards the door. As he passes through, he slinks into the shadows of the street to better survey the situation without drawing attention to himself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dalen casts Mage Armor on himself.

Stealth check: (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## Captain Jak

_A Hand of Twenty-One_

Jakkin regards the vigilante steadily as the chill from the icy chain slowly sinks into his hand, considering.  Yes, the mans motivations arguably make sense as he posits thembut they dont account for the gap in years.  Well, yes, the man simple could have retired and come _out_ of retirement once Lamms threat increased, but it still begs the question as to why he stopped confronting the threats to Korvosa, as Blackjack himself put it, in the first place.

Still; the man has professed his motivations, for now.

*"I cant say as I agree with your conclusions,"* he replies, taking a moment to glance over the unexpected gift he now holds.  *"Your logic holds up, more or less, but Ive spent time with the girl, both under the attention of the nobles and when shes free to pretend shes not a queen."*  Perhaps a bit dangerous to say, but it is doubtful that Blackjack will presume he means _actually pretending_ in the way she has been.

*"If shes not both in over her head much of the time and someone with a personal hate for Lamm, then shes hands down the best damn actor Ive ever seen."*  Which, of course, is possible, but hed like to think hed have seen some sort of signs to make him suspicious before now were that the case.

*"Regardless, I could be wrong, so Ill be keeping an extra close eye on her with that in mind,"* he concedes; hes not quite so full of hubris that he wouldnt acknowledge that Blackjack might actually have a point.  *"Now, I do have one last question for you, if I may be so bold."*  Holding up the amulet, he glances from it, to the shadowy vigilante.

*"Didja happen to be knowing what that Tian word for rime be?"* he inquires dryly.



_ The Felin Fach Griffin_ 

More than willing to have a word with the raconteur working up the crowd outside, Jakkin too hops down from his chair and hurries across the floor of the _Griffin_.  Slipping out unseen into the evening is childs play for him, and working his way through the crowd will be scarcely more difficult.

It is, indeed, convenient when opportunities decided to drop themselves right in their laps, as rare as that is....



*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Taking 10 on Stealth: *28*

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Back at the Castle

Aliani felt the little goosebumps on his neck as Trinia grasped him; he sent out a silent prayer that she wouldn't immediately notice.

"I didn't mean to -- it's just --- oh, good heavens, it's _magical_ too?  How can you possibly..." But there wasn't any use in arguing it, it was just that... no, there wasn't any use in arguing it, or indeed doing anything else but putting on his best smile.

"I'll do my best to put it to good use, as little as possible" he smiled deprecatingly.  "And, when things are back to normal, and you are out of here and have a new home in a lovely choker-free place, I'll give it back.  Deal?"

He didn't really wait for an answer, reaching up to awkwardly unclasp the simple leathers he'd been wearing.  Ornate though the piece was, it really wasn't much in the way of proper protection, he had to admit.  He slipped on the new armor, feeling it wriggle and adjust to his form -- a definite sucking sensation in the upper chest area, and a slight yet highly disappointing expansion in the midriff.  A quick shake of his sleeves later, and the armor seemed to disappear behind the shirt he was wearing.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

At the Griffin

A quick glance at the wounded man was reassuring.  A cut, to be sure, and it was probably going to bleed for a good while given the location just above the eyebrow, but he seemed alert and had more than enough help.  Probably just a glancing blow?

"Well, keep your eyes open" he said to his companions as he strode toward the door.  "I'm about to make either a fool or a target of myself."


"*You make a fine point: she is naive, and weak, and inexperienced, and likely enough to fall under the sway of the nobles, to do their bidding -- but what do you offer in return?*" Aliani shouted back from the back of the crowd, his voice projecting through the commotion.  "*A new master to snatch at the yoke of servitude around our necks?  A new master -- who will steal from us, and murder all those who oppose him, as he has all his life?  A new master who seeks nothing but the same power for himself that has already been used against us all our lives?*"

----------


## Darvin

Dalen's eyes widen at Aliani's lack of subtlety, but it's a suitable distraction to allow him to move to a more discreet vantage unnoticed. He just hopes that Aliani won't scare off whoever is crying for Lamm; they need to capture this individual.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

*Earlier*

Silas tittered to himself as Trinia mentioned him being too large for the armor only to silence himself just as Sabrina's eyes shifted his way. He thought it better to not annoy the woman weighing the possibility of her cutting a man in half.

*At the Griffin*

Silas left his seat, standing with enough abruptness for the chair to catch on the floor's grains, tipping over in a loud clatter. He roughly rubbed his face in frustration with both hands, groaning as he did so, and grooming just after to resolve new unruly hair and whiskers. The querulous racket outside left him fatigued as his spirit was more inured to spirits than spirited simpletons. Once he replaced the chair and paid for his wine, he left to lean just outside the doorway near Aliani paying no mind to the bleeding man as he did so. Either stealth was too bothersome this particular evening for the cat or he was feeling maledroit after drinking on an empty stomach. Regardless, Silas never attempted to step nor speak softly.

"Yeah! Why should we listen to a noisome gadfly that speaks ill of one of us? That would think to hoodwink us! No doubt lost your innocence to a rotted fig! Yes, the king is passed! But do we wish our futures determined by another noble born and kept behind marbled walls? Perhaps you wish to see the criminal kings take control as they continue to bleed us with wild abandon as they have been doing for countless decades? Stability indeed! Or do we follow our desire to see what it takes for a person experienced in commonry to occupy the throne? Perchance unbind our necks and our purses from the charlatans and snollygosters hurting our Korvosa! The greatest nation of immigrants this world has ever seen! She is one of us! A queen of the people!"

As he spoke, he scanned the audience for any acquaintances, friends, or clients - past or present - to potentially call for example.

----------


## THEChanger

*Earlier*

I wouldn't expect there to be anything you could do about Andasain.  Gavin smiled ruefully as he pushed himself out of the chair.  Just, political upheavals are always difficult.  I figured you'd be better off with some forewarning, than to be caught off guard in an hour or five when the riots...well, normally this would be a thing that started riots, but that's not really a change from where we are now, is it?

Gavin described the uniform of the Order of the Eye as best he could.  Honestly?  My advice would be to stay out of their way as much as possible.  The ones we came up against last night seemed to be outfitted for non-lethal combat, but their commander also showed no respect for normal Order protocol.  I get the sense they have even less restrictions than the Order of the Nail does.  Why they're choosing now to step out of the shadows I couldn't tell you.  The stories I've heard about them made them out to be watchers of the other Orders, making sure we stayed in line.  I can only guess they view Gaedren Lamm as such a threat to the order and safety of the city that their hand has been forced.  I would love to know more about what's going on there, but unfortunately there are more pressing matters.  Speaking of which, tell me about this body...

As the two entered the morgue, Gavin felt his mind spin and his stomach heave.  _Hells Below, what did they do to you Carla?_  Despite not knowing this woman, despite the trepidation he regarded _anything_ to do with his visions of that other life, Gavin felt some kind of emotional connection to the corpse on the table.  Something raw and bloody screamed inside him, screamed that this was wrong, that this wasn't how things were supposed to be.  The Hellknight in training shook his head roughly, trying to clear his thoughts, and went to examine the corpse of a woman who should have been his friend.

I wish I could be of more help here and now, Field Marshall.  I've never seen anything quite like this.  I'll rope in the others chosen by the Crown, see if one of them knows what this symbol could be referring to at the very least.  We'll do our best to bring down whatever monster did this, you have my word.

As Gavin went to leave, he hesitated at the door.  This is probably nothing.  A flight of fancy.  She looks vaguely familiar to me.  Maybe someone I met shortly after Longacre, or while I was...well.  The name Carla Zvastri comes to mind.  Might be a place to start.



*The Tower*

Gavin froze as Lady Vox approached him, every muscle in his body fighting the desperate desire to run.  Instead, the armiger remained stock still at attention, his hands clammy as the Mistress of Blades examined him.  His heart stopped for a moment when she touched his cloak, and then went into an unhealthily rapid beat when she touched his hand.  A hand that trembled slightly as he took the missive from her.  Gavin gave a low bow as she dismissed him, still not speaking a word.

It wasn't until he had left the Quartermaster's office, new cloak and ring in hand, when the meaning of Lady Vox's last words sunk in.  He was directly reporting to her now.

_Damnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitda  mnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamn  itdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnit  damnitdamnitdamnitdamnit_

*Spoiler: A Time, A Place*
Show


Gavin shrunk back slightly from the outstretched hand, rubbing the back of his neck in embarrassment.  My apologies, Ser Corvanthor.  I have found myself confused the past few days, seeing familiar faces where no familiarity is.  I....  Gavin looked around the Pantheon, until his eyes settled on the graven image of Desna.  He whispered, almost more to himself than to the paladin.  Do you ever feel, Ser, as though you are living a life that is not yours?  Walking a path that you should not have started on?  I thought I had finally found the place I was meant to be, but of late I find myself...confused.  Gavin scuffed the floor gently with his boot, unsure if the frustration he felt was from speaking such thoughts aloud, or that he was not better able to articulate what he was feeling.





*At the Griffin*

Gavin sighed, and slowly pulled himself from the table to join the others outside.  _Can I not even have one night where nothing terrible happens?  I feel as though that is not much to ask._

Standing close by Aliani and Silas, Gavin stayed silent, letting his hand rest on his rapier.  The other two were more adept at speaking persuasively and kindly than he was  he would wait until things became ugly before speaking his mind.

----------


## Inspectre

*THEChanger*

Earlier

*Spoiler: Elsewhere*
Show


The young paladin gives you an awkward grin as he gestures to a nearby set of stairs.

Please, call me Jasper friend.  Why dont we sit down over here for a moment?  You seem like someone who has a lot on their mind, and could use a chance to sort it out with someone else.

Jasper then leans over to you and speaks much more quietly, just above a whisper.

Youre also not the first person to speak of such things to me.  The other day in the market, I nearly got into a fight with another man.  But before I could even draw my sword the man called out my name, dropped his weapon, and ran off.  I know that I had never seen his face before that day, yet he clearly recognized mine.  At least, I dont think I have ever seen his face, and yet he was oddly familiar to me as well.  I have been feeling out of sorts ever since then  as if I dont belong here.  Isnt that strange?

The paladin walks away over to the steps, gently easing himself down onto the them while pushing his scabbard off to one side so that it does not scrape against the stone.

I would love to talk to you about it, if you have time, Sir . . . ?




*Captain Jak*

Blackjack sighs, grumbling as he idly flexes one hand in front of his masked face.

I suppose of the two of us, you have been closer to her.  Even still, it is the nature of nobles to appear friendly and harmless until they have the dagger firmly against your back.  Watch her carefully, and watch your own back, my young friend.  Either she is the best actress you have ever seen, or yet another hidden force is using her as their pawn even now.  There is something not right about all of this, and someone has arranged for this girl to be placed upon Korvosas crimson throne.  She is still noble-born, and it will not be long I think before her true colors will reveal themselves to those paying attention.  If she is not the puppetmaster, then she will dance along to their tune all the same.

The vigilante gives a soft chuckle at your final question.

Oh yes, I heard him pronounce the word before he attempts to shove an icicle-coated fist through my temple, and I made it a point to look it up later  Muhyō.  

Blackjack helps you through repeating the word several words, working on your enunciation of the syllables before the sapphire glows brightly in your hand, ice beginning to spread across your knuckles.  You pronounce the command word again, and the sapphires glow dims, the ice stopping and rapidly beginning to shrink back in retreat.  Blackjack nods in satisfaction and then produces a handcrossbow from underneath his cloak.

It is time for me to go.  I am sure that we will speak again, but if you find out anything new on either Lamm or our new queen that you wish to share ahead of our next meeting, you will need a way to contact me.  There is a small toy shop in Midpoint, just off of Endrin Avenue  Giotorris Toys.  One of the bricks in the wall across from the store front is loose  six bricks up from the road, and three to the right of the one directly across from the faded G in the stores lettering.  Best that you dont leave a note  just some little token that I will identify as belonging to you.  We will meet here the following evening.  Think you can handle that?

Without waiting for an answer, Blackjack fires the handcrossbow up into the darkness, leaving a thin wire trailing down from wherever the bolt lodged itself above.  The vigilante flicks a lever on the side of the handcrossbow, and is immediately yanked up into the sky, disappearing into the darkness above.  Seems this meeting with the infamous hero was over.


*Everyone*

The group steps outside to find that a large crowd has started to gather in the streets in front of the Felin Fach Griffin.  You are all still on the outskirts of this crowd, however, as the nucleus is about two blocks away, near a small fountain that provides drinking water for the neighborhood.  Standing on the rim of that fountain so that he can stand head and shoulders above the crowd and be seen is an impeccably dressed half-elven man, his thin moustache and goated trimmed in a style that went out of fashion about twenty years ago.  

The soft crunch of someone biting into a juicy apple from somewhere above you directs your attention briefly upward, where you see a young woman with strawberry blond hair sitting on a nearby rooftop, enjoying an apple as she enjoys the show  suggesting that not every onlooker is watching this unfold from out on the streets.  She gestures a greeting with the bitten apple in her hand at you, then returns her attention to the man on the fountain.  Below her perch is a narrow dark alley that Dalen could dunk into to cast spells unseen by the crowd at large, although that would leave him rather far away from the fountain and the half-elven man (lets go with around 100 feet, so Close/Short range is out, but medium & long range spells should still reach him from here).

While Dalen is figuring out how to discretely neutralize this agent of Lamm, if agent of Lamm he is, Aliani as usual calls attention to himself by shouting from the back of the growing crowd.  All eyes turn to him at his shouted challenge, and the man shades his eyes with one hand as he peers all the way back to you.

*Who is that dissenting Queens man back there who wishes to voice a different opinion?  Step forward, man, step forward!  Let us all see your face as well as hear your voice!  Lively debate is the best way to determine the truth, after all!
*
The crowd, which seems slightly less agitated now and more curious where this was going, obediently parts to allow Aliani, Silas, and anyone else who wishes to follow access to the fountain and the waiting half-elf.  With the challenge thrown down, there is little Aliani can do but accept or turn away to flee back inside the Griffin, so he certainly has to move forward to this diplomatic confrontation.  As he grows near to the fountain, the half-elven man smiles and gives a mocking bow.

*Well, well, well, it really *is* the Queens lapdog, Mr. Aliani Rose, the infamous playwright!  Hoping to make Her Majesty another one of your conquests, Mr. Rose  tsk tsk tsk.  Although given her reputation, I suppose you will not have to work very hard for that.*

Laughter erupts from the crowd, although it dies out quickly as the man raises his hands for silence.

*Now now, my apologies Mr. Rose, for it is not my intent to impugn your reputation.  You are certainly a well-respected member of Korvosas upper-class, and I am sure that you will do well in what is to come, regardless of who squats upon our citys throne.  However, not all of us are as well-off and able to weather the vulgarities of Fate that come our way.  I speak for many of us here, I think, when I say that we are all proud citizens of Korvosa, and staunch supporters of King Eodreds reign, which granted us all stability and opportunity, if nothing else.  But King Eodred is gone now, and we do not know what the future holds.  The Council of Nobles has seen fit to choose his wife to be our next sovereign, but her only qualifications to be our Queen seemed to be how nicely she filled out our Kings bed.  Surely you can understand how that would make some of us nervous about what the future holds, and I see no harm in coming together to express those fears.  I suppose I do have you at a disadvantage, Mr. Rose, so allow me to rectify that  I am Adonis Kreed, Esquire.*

Leaning down from the fountain, the half-elven man extends a hand to Aliani as he nears the fountains edge.  He provides a firm but perfunctory handshake, and then if Aliani wishes to climb up onto the fountains rim to join him, Adonis maintains his grip to help pull Aliani up onto the fountains rim to stand beside him.  Introductions done, the man turns away to address the crowd once more.

*In answer to your main question, however, I can only assume that this other party you refer to is Gaedren Lamm.  Now, allow me to be clear to you Mr. Rose, and to everyone present  I speak not in favor of that odious man, nor to condone violent resistance against our government!  I am a peaceful man at heart, and the sight of my beautiful homeland being stricken by the recent bloodshed sickens me to my very soul!  But I ask you, Mr. Rose, caught between such two opposing forces as our unqualified queen and this murderous thug, what is the common man to do!?  Indeed, what can we do against such forces when they are willing to stoop to such a heinous act as Regicide to accomplish their aims?*

A loud murmur sweeps through the crowd at this accusation, as it was still not as-yet common knowledge that King Eodred had been murdered, rather than simply fallen ill and died of natural causes.  Adonis stokes the flames of that unease higher with his next words, as he unfolds a piece of paper from the right-side pocket of his vest.

*Yes, dear friends!  Our beloved King did not pass gracefully from old age as we initially believed, but was cut down by someone he trusted!  I have here from my sources an advance copy of tomorrows Korvosa Gazette, which on its front page covers the revelation that the City Guard knew about this!  They have known for some time, and have been investigating it discreetly, or as well as they can given how rife with corruption and incompetence they are!  And they have kept this vital information from us  nothing to see here, move along here, business as usual!  But business is far from usual, Mr. Rose, when our very King can be poisoned to his death, betrayed by someone close to him, for who else could inflict such a death upon someone as well-protected as a king?  Certainly not this thug of nightmares of yours, Gaedren Lamm, no!  Someone within the palace itself, someone the king trusted, who was by his side, day after day, dripping the poison into his veins as well as his ears!  And who do you think that was, Mr. Rose?  It seems rather obvious, isnt it?*

Waves of angry murmurs ripple through the crowd now, the shock of the news fading as Adonis focuses their anger on who could have done such the deed  all while leaving it unspoken but very clear who should be the focus of their anger.

*So what would you have us do now, Mr. Rose?  One side seems to be as bad as the other, as murderous as the other!  So who, then should we place our hope in?  Who then, should we entrust our future to?
*
The crowd's angry murmurs begin to die out as they all wait on what Aliani will say next - despite Adonis's attempt to whip them up into a frenzy, his cover-story of a mutual debate seems to have taken hold of the crowd, and they are now interested in what Aliani has to say in rebuttal.  But their attitude is clearly resting on a knife's edge, and another riot could easily break out right here and now if the wrong word is said - only this time, Aliani at least will be right in the very center of it.

(OOC:  Amusingly enough, Aliani and Adonis scored exactly a "25" each on swaying the crowd with their diplomacy checks, so things are indeed resting on a knife's edge at the moment.)

----------


## Captain Jak

_A Hand of Twenty-One_

While still not in agreement with the vigilantes assessment of the queens character, Jakkin isnt so foolish as to totally disregard the possibility.  Hell keep an open mind and a wary eye on things; his own nature makes that an easy task to tend to.

Looping the entirely unexpected gift over his neck and tucking it beneath his mail shirt, he runs the instructions for leaving a message through his mind several times to ensure he wont forget.

*"A token?"* he mutters as he departs the scene in a far more mundane manner.  *"What, I need me own bloody calling card, now?"*  Damn theatrical vigilantes.



_ The Felin Fach Griffin_ 

Jakkin uses the back and forth banter between the two sides as an easy distraction as he slips effortlessly through the crowd that tower above him like a forest of so many ill-scented trees.  Keeping an ear to the show currently being performed, he concludes that this is a debate that likely wont end well for anyone so involved.  The crowd has been whipped into a state of excitement, and any sort of violence against this stuffed shirt  as satisfying as it would be  would cause more immediate problems than shutting him up would solve.

No  perhaps this situation needs the energy and attention to shift focus to something else entirely.

Slipping around to the backside of the fountain, its a simple enough matter for him to boost himself up onto it behind the arguing men.  Folding a small blade out of his omni-tool, he hacks obviously at this Kreeds purse in the most distracting manner possible.

Even the most politically ardent tend to lose focus when their personal wealth is in jeopardy.

With a faint smile on his face, he turns and dives off the fountain, set on using the crowd to make pursuit of him as difficult as possible.



*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Taking 10 on Stealth: *28*
Taking 10 on Climb: *21*
Slight of Hand: *10*

----------


## Darvin

Dalen strode into the shadows, avoiding attracting attention and keeping a brisk pace even as he kept his ears open. This was very interesting; Adonis did not strike him as a man who would take to the streets to rant on his own accord, he would be acting with an agenda - likely someone else's agenda. And it didn't sound like it was Lamm's. This was Korvosa, and it was unsurprising that there was more than one opportunistic schemer, and it was high time he produced some more useful results for his illustrious patron.

Dalen shifts his shoulders and whispers to Rhetoric, "go have a chat with that young lady up there, see if she saw how this whole commotion started before our arrival. Do be cautious not to tip our hand, she could very well be a lookout working with our belligerent barrister," as he ducks into the shadows he weaves his spells in quick succession. First an invisibility spell to throw off any unwanted onlooker. Second a Disguise Self spell, both to hide his own own features and change his attire to look more like the same professional - and non-magical - social strata that Adonis hailed from. Finally a Message spell to connect himself with his compatriots.

Striding out of the alleyway, Dalen weaves carefully among the crowd to avoid jostling or colliding with anyone while invisible. As he moves, he looses poison from his tongue, "isn't that the cad who get the half-orc _butcher_ off of murder on a mistrial? The man wouldn't know justice if it bit him in the ass," he continues to stride forward, "poor queen has just been widowed and he starts throwing around accusations like he was there? A defense attorney of all people should know better", as he takes a wide berth around a rather intoxicated man in the crowd he decides to hit closer to the real mark with his next barb, "do the nobles really think we're a bunch of sheep? That they can just hire a slick-tongue lawyer to tell us what to think and we'd just go with it and ignore the obvious scheming?". As he whirls into position, trying to figure out which direction Adonis will go if things start turning sour, he lowers his voice to a growl of a crotchety old man, "I have faith in Eodred. He _chose_ Ileosa as his wife, and if he could trust her as queen then so can I," as he settles into position and readies for a chance to cast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy check to influence the crowd against Adonis (1d20+19)[*28*]
Dalen will cast Charm Person on Adonis when there's an uproar in the crowd to mask his verbal casting components. His Invisibility spell will end _after_ the spell is cast, so he'll stand somewhere his sudden appearance is less likely to be noticed, preferably behind Adonis.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas followed the crowd alongside Gavin, deciding to stick to the back rows. Just as he was about to walk the perimetre, he leaned over to the hellknight.

"My dear, care to place a wager to see how many crowd-goers either one of us can sway to the side of Mr. Rose? I'll see you five snails - that is, five golden sails - or would you prefer a crown to match the theme of this debate?"

He ended his bet with an acutely cute wink. Regardless of Gavin's reaction, the conniving courtesan tip-toed along the edges of the audience to add some five-star reviews to Aliani's rebuttal.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Help action for Aliani (Diplomacy): (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani approached the fountain with confidence; everything about him, particularly the voice in his head, told him in no uncertain terms that This Was His Moment.  He returned this Kreed fellow's handshake with the firmness required by such encounters, but elected to remain on the ground rather than join the man on the height of the fountain.  One with sufficient knowledge of the faith might know that a Milanite temple (rare though they may be, especially in lands such as Korvosa where the nobility kept them down under heel) is designed such that the speaker is, while the center of attention, situated _lower_ than that of the parishoners, a symbolic statement of the lack of superiority held by the relative parties.  That was impossible here, but the equal ground would have to do well enough.

He listened to the man's speech, managing never to interrupt, though the hands crossed over his chest and the tapping of his foot pantomimed boredom and indifference to those who could see him.  What he might have given to borrow Mr. Rittle's pocket-watch for a few moments amusement.

*"A fine speech, Mr. Kreed"* was his simple, yet loud reply.  *"Very well practiced.  You have me at quite a disadvantage, with the hours of preparation you must have put into it at the behest of, well, whomever your patron might be, while I enjoyed a dinner with friends at the Griffin until a man sporting a head wound came through the door.  Nonetheless, allow me to retort, from down here with the people of whom I am a part, and of the city of whom I am a part."*

*"I've been called many names in my short life so far, some of which I'm sure you've heard as well"* was his first comment, brushing back the sides of his hair to remind those around of his own mixed heritage.  *"Lapdog!  Man about town!  Yes, I've heard the rumors.  Half-breed.  Half-wit!  Short enough to play a half-ling! Half-Varisian by the Chelaxians, half-Chelaxian by the Varisians.  All words designed, as yours are, to divide us from each other, to give excuses for treating one's neighbor as less than oneself.  I've become rather used to it.  

"But there are two things, two scurrilous, vile things of which I've never been accused of being, until this day: anything less than ALL-Korvosan, just like all the people here -- and to be known as a member of the upper class.  Now, I know what you'll say, 'Oh but he's down at the Crested Falcon half nights ain't he, working the room with the crustiest of the crust!'  So do the wait staff there, and you don't see yourself mistaking them for anything Mr. Kreed.  Don't get me wrong, I love what I do day in and day out, working with some really talented people, hopefully brightening a day, and making a living at it.  But that's neither here nor there.  You didn't come all this way to open by cracking wise about my personal life, and I'll not distract the audience by making any disparaging comments about your tailor, despite the ample opportunity."*

He turned a bit, not that most of the crowd would see it, doing his best to address each quadrant as he went on.  A bit of inspiration struck.

*"But yes, let us speak to the king's death, if indeed it was a murder as you suggest. And to the knights who sit in their castles, the bishops who minister to the every need of those wealthy enough to buy their favor, and last, and perhaps least, to a young, naive pawn promoted so recently as she was to the status of a queen.  Who indeed could ever have such an interest in putting one so easily controlled in that position of power.  You ask it as though it be a mystery.  I'd assume, as would anyone here, it would be the masters sitting in their gilded houses, moving a king's wife around the board as easily as they would sacrifice any of us to achieve their own goals.  Someone with means.  Use your imagination.  Does it matter?  Ask yourselves -- if it came to it, if we came to know who it was that masterminded such an event -- would it matter?  Would they ever see the proper end of justice, in this life?  In the courts they control, with a guard designed to protect their interests?  Mark my words: if it's all true, that some outside force masterminded the death of a king?  They'll just find another pawn, like you and I, to sacrifice."*

It was then that Dalen's voice started to ring out through the din of the crowd.  "Now, now, sir!  Stay your anger!  You're _right_, I'm sure, but nonetheless..."

*"But as for the queen, you can't have it both ways. You suggest that she's a simple whore, a moistened bit with nothing but a hot box for the king to expel into, and you also suggest, without directly saying it of course, but the implication is clear, that she's also a mastermind capable of putting together a massive conspiracy to both murder the king, and to cover it all up!  You can't have it both ways.  If she's a whore, and there's a scheme afoot, you'd best not look for the whore, the pawn.  You'd do well to start seeking out the pimp."

"And, since you brought the man up, should we regard Lamm as a mastermind?  Or a pawn himself?  Ask yourselves, ask the guard, ask your neighbors.  Where does a man, if he be called that, of little renown, little talent, little more than the scrapings under the shoe of a dung-herder, a man who's made whatever he has from stealing from us, get the means to raise an army?  No, no.  Ask yourselves.  Ask him.  Those of you who might fancy him a king, best look again.  He's but a dark pawn, being thrust into your eyes as a distraction, a sacrifice designed to attract the eye while the greater schemes take place behind him.  Defy him, and his master, I say.  Sweep him off the board, and defy those who would see that vile pawn promoted."
*

*"But, Mr. Kreed, you asked a question, and I'll give you an answer, and I think you'll find that we almost, almost mind you, agree.  You asked, between the murderous thug Lamm, and the powers that hold sway over the throne, over our economy over our lives, whom should we trust?  If one had to choose, it would be a difficult choice indeed.  Heads, or tails?  The black pieces, or the white?  You know the game, you've been stuck in it all your lives."*

He paused briefly, hoping for a bit of hush from the crowd to hear the climax.

*"Fortunately for us, we need make no such choice!

"Whom can we trust?  Can we trust a crown so easily manipulated, innocent in mind if not in body its current holder might be?  No!  Can we trust in the guard, moving day by day from 'easily bought' to 'overworked and useless' as they purge the worst from their ranks?  No!  Can we trust in the nobles, who would treat us all like leeches treat the living, suckling the lifeblood out of us day by day, hour by hour?  No!  And can we trust the foppish pawn, sent to ascend a fountain like a thirsty gull to remind us that he, only he, has the solution to our problems?  No!"*

Dalen's last popped in just then.  *"You can trust in Eodred if you want, old man.  But he's dead, and gone, and he was just a pawn too, serving the interest of his own masters, and never ours."*

*"So, whom can we trust?  Who can we trust to make Korvosa the place we want it to be, in this time of great upheaval, great change... great opportunity?"*

Another pause.  *"We can trust each other.  You can trust the man standing next to you.  You can trust your neighbor, to provide for you when you need it.  It takes work!  There will be times when you have to be that neighbor, to be the man that man next to you is counting on.  Because the key, the key is that if you want a better Korvosa tomorrow than you have today, is to make it.  Start questioning everything!  Start questioning why the guards are posted in all the rich neighborhoods arresting people throwing bricks at windows, and not a one of them is down here when bricks are thrown at heads.  Start questioning why the nobles spend half a day debating which one of THEM should be the next seneschal for all Korvosa, landing finally on a man as easily manipulated as the one he would someday depose."*   He turned to face the man directly next to him, and then a lady standing across the fountain.  *"They ask your opinion, sir?  Yours, madam?  No?  I thought not."*

*"So you want a better Korvosa?  Stop throwing bricks, and start throwing questions, I say.  Start asking why you don't get a say in who our ruler is.  Start asking why the guard's only in the wealthy neighborhoods.  Start asking why they take your tax dollars and divert it on a road to nowhere.  Start asking why people are starving while the grain bins stand full.  Start asking why the game more like chess and less like checkers, with pieces all the same.  And don't stop asking until you get an answer that makes sense, that you know in your heart is right.  And stand by your neighbor when the bricks start coming in, as they inevitably will."*

*"And start asking why they're sending a fancy lawyer to rile up the lot of you to violence, to anger, to hate.  Ask him whose pawn he is, stirring it all up so that man can fight against man, pawn against pawn, while the kings and knights watch from their safety, and use this as they always have as a chance to tighten the laws against us, restrict us further, to regard us as violent animals to be herded and penned in -- for our own good, they'll say."

"None of you, not a one, woke up today thinking 'I'd very much like to stab my neighbor in the gut today'.  Yet that is what he'd have you do here to each other.  Don't give his masters the satisfaction, I say.  And don't fall for his second trap either.  No sense doing it to Mr. Kreed here, either.  You won't harm his masters one bit.  They were ready to sacrifice another mere pawn."*

----------


## THEChanger

*Spoiler: Earlier*
Show



Gavin felt his whole body tense as Jasper leaned in, his mind whirling as he tried to think about what the man had said.  Could there be other people who were experiencing the same things he was?  The visions, the sense of displacement, the fear?  Gavin collapsed on the stairs next to this stranger, his scabbard clattering against the stones as he failed to adjust it in time.  

Gavin.  Gavin Dimir, Arm-

_No.  Maybe not the full title.  Not here, not now._

Am I correct in thinking you are a member of our Sable Marines, or perhaps the Guard, Ser Corvanthor?  I confess, I've not seen armor as fine as yours in some time.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Bluff Check to cover almost revealing I'm a Hellknight!  [roll0]



*At the Griffin*

Gavin's eyes went wide as he stepped out of the restaurant, and he saw who was shouting.  Oh my gods.  It's Greedy Kreedy.  What the Hells is he doing here?

Gavin found himself grinning at Silas as the tiefling proposed his wager.  I am afraid I have you at a disadvantage, Mr. Rata'da.  But I will accept the wager of five sails.

The Hellknight in training slunk away to the edges of the crowd, and began to spread rumor and heckle the bombastic lawyer.

Isn't that Greedy Kreedy?  I heard he helped that mugger get off scot free after he beat Goodie Mayweather to a pulp!

Isn't that the creep who helped those graverobbers get out of jail?  I heard he took a cut of their profits.  It's a damn shame, is what it is.

Why are we listening to Adonis Kreed about corruption?  Man protects murderers, thieves, and drug dealers.  He's as corrupt as they come.

Finally, Gavin made his way to the front of the crowd, and shouted up at Kreed.  Hey!  Greedy Kreedy!  You lick any murderer's boots lately?  Or is drug ring your flavor du jure right now?  Just how much money have you made off of these riots?

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Taking a 10 on Diplomacy Aid Another, for a total of 13.  Aliani gets a +2 to his roll!

----------


## Inspectre

*THEChanger*

Earlier

*Spoiler: Elsewhere*
Show


The paladin laughs lightly and shakes his head.

Oh no, Im just a passing hedge knight!  Its a common rite for knights of my order to undergo a pilgrimage, wandering where the Dawnflower wills and aiding those in need.  Or at least, thats the idea anyway  truth be told, I wasnt expecting to be needed much here in Korvosa, as its certainly an . . . orderly city, at least.  Much different from Kaer Maga, let me tell you!

Sir Jasper chuckles and gives a good-natured shrug as he shakes his head.

But I suppose I was meant to come here, given what is going on in the city these days.  I am unsure how best I can help the people, however, given I nearly got bested in my first fight here before my assailant had his strange change of heart, as I mentioned earlier.  I wish I could find him to ask him what he meant, but so far I have been unable to locate him . . . ah well.  Guess I should just count myself lucky and move on.  Although I just met you, Mr. Gavin Dimir, so perhaps my path is not so aimless after all.  Surely you are more familiar with this city than I am  what would you recommend a knight who is perhaps not as well-versed in swordfighting as he should be, should be doing at the moment?  How best can I help the people of your fair city at the moment?



*Everyone*

Alianis counter-argument, while not effective in abating the crowds anger completely, does manage to hold their attention.  Combined with heckling from Dalen and Gavin, as well as encouragement on Alianis behalf from Silas, it seems Kreeds hold over them is broken.  In fact, despite Alianis warning against it, several angry murmurs ripple through parts of the crowd.  Of course, this crowd was made up of the most violence-hungry members of Korvosas citizens, whose bloodthirst had not yet been slaked by the riots several weeks ago.  Even so, the edges of the crowd were starting to wander away as Kreed clears his throat for his counter-counter argument.

Which is precisely when Jakkin chooses his moment to strike, discretely making his way through the crowd to circle around the fountain and approach Adonis from behind.  With all eyes on the two advocates, no one notices the lightfoot, not even Adonis himself as Jakkin hops up onto the fountain immediately behind him and yanks his money pouch off of his belt with considerable force but not much discretion.  

Although the rim of the fountain is reasonably wide enough to stand on, it is not meant to serve as a walkway.  Jerked backwards by Jakkins hard pull on his belt, Adonis flails his arms as he slips on the damp stone and topples backward with an undignified scream into the fountain.  Scarcely as he bobbed back up from the surface of the water, however, before he is pointing at Jakkins fleeing back, calling out Thief!  Thief!

Several of the nearest members of the crowd to Jakkin step forward to attempt to apprehend him, but they are big slow dockworker louts that he has spent a lifetime keeping out of their grip (or turning their own strength against them before breaking their jaw).  He easily manages to dodge out of their grip, slip into the rest of the milling crowd, and make his escape to a side alley, where he attracts a bit more attention by waving the coin purse and jingling it before disappearing from sight.  A few more members of the crowd briefly attempt to give chase, but it quickly becomes clear Jakkin is much too fast and nimble for them and one by one they give up.  Unfortunately, the joke is ultimately on Jakkin as when he checks the coin pouch later, he finds it a dummy pouch, filled with circles of painted tin and other valueless fakes.  

Meanwhile, this momentary disruption of thievery breaks Kreeds hold over the crowd completely, and although they still grumble amongst themselves in unhappy groups, they begin to break up from a forming mob to just a handful of discontented groups and a few determined malcontents.  As Adonis Kreed swipes the water of the fountain out of his eyes, he looks around at the disintegrating crowd and smirks.

Well played, Mr. Rose.  I had not expected you to play dirty to win.  I will remember that about you for the future.

The lawyer gives a brief round of mocking applause and nods to the playwright, and then clambers out of the pool, groaning as he looks down at this soaked and possibly ruined expensive clothing.

Well then, I guess I shall be off.  You heard what Mr. Rose said, everyone!  Back to your homes, enjoy your time underneath your new masters pointy boot heel . . .

Still grumbling to himself a bit, the lawyer stalks off, disappearing amongst the dispersing crowd with surprising alacrity. 

(OOC: Perception checks if you wish to follow Kreed, although at this point he is abandoning the field of battle, so to speak, and letting you have your victory for tonight.)

*Spoiler: Dalen*
Show


As Adonis surfaces from the pool, you quietly enact your spell and focus your will upon the lawyer.  Unfortunately, either due to possessing an unexpectedly strong-will, the elven half of his heritage, or simply poor luck, you feel your spell break and fall away without taking its proper effect.  Briefly, you see Adonis scan the crowd, clearly aware that someone had just attempted to cast a spell on him, although you do not believe that he manages to pick you out of the crowd in particular.  That cold sensation of having a spell bounce against your will may have perhaps spooked the man, however, and been the final straw in his attempt to beat a hasty retreat out of here through the disintegrating crowd.

Rhetoric provides a troubling update on his own a moment later as you sense his frustration and confusion through your mental link.  His frustration is short-lived, however, to be replaced with joy.  Looking back towards the roof as you sense him slowly returning back to you, you see your familiar approaching with a half-eaten apple wedged in his beak.  Clearly the girl was gone, perhaps simply leaving via the nearby rooftop window once the excitement of the imminent riot was quashed.  But her sudden disappearance is troubling nonetheless, although given the apple is already half-eaten the only worry there should be Rhetoric developing a taste for sweets.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen does not attempt to follow Kreed after the spell fails. It was an unfortunate setback, but it was to be expected that a half-elven lawyer would be resilient against such spells; in that regard they were almost as stubborn as half-elven priests.

Upon seeing Rhetoric's return and surmising the disappearance of the woman, he quickly puts his hand over his mouth to mask his whisper through the message spell to the others: "take caution when leaving the scene; Adonis may have had accomplices on lookout. I'm disguised, so don't bother looking for me,"

He makes haste through the streets, whispering through his message spell to Rhetoric, "I presume she disappeared without a trace? Any sign of magic? Or did you just lose sight of her?" he asks, somewhat bemused and not at all letting his paranoia shine through as he makes his way back to his home.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani was as surprised as anyone else when Jakkin made his move, letting out a genuine splutter of anger.  "Hey!  What are you, don't..." he cried before trailing off.   He even found himself extending a hand into the fountain to help the fancy-pants out of the water, somehow.  

His magnanimity was exhausted at Kreed's snap about playing dirty, and the actor pursed his lips and locked his jaw before letting out a sneer of a reply and a raised voice, for the nearby crowd to hear.  "Yes, well, a swineherd often finds himself getting dirty when he doesn't want to.  Hazard of the wrestling with pigs, I believe.  Run along, now."

There was but one thing to do to quell whatever malice this crowd had left in its heart.  Which was too much, by far.

"Hey, as long as I'm here, and you're here, who's up for a little impromptu tale?" he called to the crowd, climbing -- a bit uneasily -- onto the fountain.  He'd been writing a bit of a script on the side, this was as good a time as any to try it out.  It was a fun little story about the peasant boy who got the best of his masters through wit and deception.

"Long ago, in a land far far away, there was a boy..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's give the lads and lasses something to think about other than murdering each other for a bit, plus I haven't used Perform Oratory for jack squat other than spellcasting and I wanna roll something with a silly bonus :p  (1d20+15)[*22*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

While a wonderful tale by any standard, Silas found himself impatient to leave the noisome area. From his place behind the crowd, he motioned to Aliani and pointed from his eyes to the sun above. It wouldn't be long before they had to be at Vencarlo's. His high was already coming low, and he wished to keep himself at a mellow imbalance for at least another two hours. Without a doubt, his old master had the wine to do it.

----------


## Inspectre

With his rival having been driven from the field of battle, the playwright takes up the abandoned position on top of the fountain, and preens before the watching crowd.  Or perhaps, simply tells the crowd an entertaining story in the hopes of slaking their bloodlust. Much of the crowd upon seeing that there would be no such bloodshed today simply turn away and wander off in a disinterested fashion. There's still a pretty solid core of people that remain, however, to listen with rapt attention as Aliani puts on a one-person show of his newest tale. Those people leave at the conclusion seemingly satisfied that all was still well in Korvosa, or at least hopeful that the city could be saved without further bloodshed in the streets.

Aware that the hour was growing quite late into the evening now, Silas did his best cajoling on Aliani to get him to move along rather than stay after the conclusion of his latest performance to discuss things with his adorning fans. They had a date with Vencarlo Orsini to keep, with a lesson in fencing for Aliani and hopefully a nice bottle of wine for Silas awaiting their arrival. With those two departing from the group, it seemed that the party dinner to discuss tactics was now over, with Dalen returning to his shop to continue work on his latest commission, and Gavin and Jakkin going to attend to their own more personal business (you two are welcome to comment on the rest of your evenings if you wish, or simply go back home and go to sleep).

*Spoiler: Dalen Only*
Show


It seems your earlier teasing over his rhyming has inspired Rhetoric to step up his efforts, as the bird replies back through the Message spell with what appears to be a Tien haiku.

_
The girl was just gone
No trace of her to be found
Her apple is good
_

Unfortunate, but it seems that route of investigation has been cut off for now.  Whoever Adonis and this girl served, they seemed to be more formidable than they initially appeared, and despite yourself a shiver of paranoia lanced into your soul.  It seemed you were wading into ever deepening waters here as the current of destiny carried you along in Ileosa's wake.  How long would it be before those waters rose over your head?



Thus, another night passes in Korvosa, with the next dawn inevitably rising to find new problems rearing their ugly heads for the city.  Namely, the latest edition of the Korvosa Gazette, which as Adonis Kreed had announced, did indeed present secret inside information from the City Guard on Eodred's murder, including a report from the Royal Physician Dr. Reiner Davaulus that confirmed Eodred had indeed been poisoned as well as a list of potential suspects with access to Eodred which included Queen Ileosa, Senaschal Neolandus Kalepopolis (currently missing and presumed dead), Trinia Sabor, as well as half a dozen other names.  That announcement that Queen Ileosa had been selected to be sovereign by the Council of Nobles in conjunction with the new senaschal Darvayne Amprei, with her official coronation ceremony to be held at Castle Korvosa one week hence, was covered as a brief mention at the bottom of the gazette's back page.

Little surprise, then, that by mid-morning, runners from the City Guard found each of you with a request to meet Field Marshall Kroft at Dalens house a little before noon.  What was unexpected was that Kroft arrived as scheduled with nearly a hundred armed and armored city guardsmen, including Grau Saldado.  Although not quite as exhausted in appearance as the last time you had seen her, it looked as if the Field Marshall had replaced exhaustion with exasperation.  Dismounting from her horse, Kroft motions all of you inside Dalens house while Grau busies himself outside with keeping the large unit of guardsmen organized and at attention, ready to move back out at a moments notice.

Sorry for the lack of warning on this, but I thought you should be made aware of it.  Thanks to whoever leaked my notes on what was supposed to be a *quiet* investigation into Eodreds death to the Korvosa Gazette, this is rapidly going to become a very involved and very public investigation.  Thankfully, I kept your own contributions out of those notes, but since youve made a name for yourselves now as the queens private investigators I imagine there will still be people tracking you down to ask questions.  If they do, I would appreciate it if you cleared any comments on Eodreds death with me first.  For right now, I have to go disperse a very large crowd of very angry protestors from the front gates of the castle before someone does something very stupid and we have a full-blown riot there.

Kroft frowns as she considers her next words, but obviously decides to just plow ahead regardless of the consequences.

I am also going there to apprehend a person of interest in the investigation that I received an anonymous tip was hiding in Castle Korvosa  Trinia Sabor.

The Field Marshall immediately holds up a hand to forestall any objections from the group.

I know that you have claimed the girl is innocent of any wrongdoing, but I still need to do my job in investigating everyone who had contact with Eodred during his last days.  And . . . theres something else.

Kroft pauses again, frowning as she again has to choose how much to reveal, a shadow falling across her face as she does so.

Based off of Mr. Rittles early assertions that King Eodred was murdered, I requested that Dr. Davaulus the royal physician take another look at Eodred after he initially announced his death as natural causes.  Thankfully the results of his follow-up examination, which I got only few days ago, were not included in those notes that got shared with the Gazette.  Eodred was indeed poisoned, and Dr. Davaulus has been able to identify the poison used as Reapers Caress, a slow poison designed to mimic a natural decline in health.  The thing is, its not an ingested poison  it has to be absorbed through the skin, and Dr. Davaulus found trace amounts of it on Eodreds fingers.  He believes it was some sort of thin lacquer painted onto something Eodred frequently touched, thus exposing himself to the poison repeatedly.  The lacquer would then need to be re-applied to the surface on a regular basis.  Given Ms. Sabors career as a painter, I hope you can see how this method of delivery is suspicious  enough to warrant further investigation.

Kroft sighs.

Which I have already done by looking into Ms. Sabors background, who she associates with and the like.  Were you aware that her usual supplier of paints, a Mr. Randall Stark, proprietor of Stark Contrasts, hanged himself two days after Eodreds death?  Or that Gaedren Lamm was reportedly seen several times in the weeks before at a tavern in Midpoint that Ms. Sabor performed comedy shows at?  All of these things are circumstantial pieces of evidence at most, I know, but taken together are painting a troubling picture of Ms. Sabors potential involvement, which is why I need to bring her in for questioning.  I trust that I can rely on you all not to interfere in this matter?

*Stelio Kontos & PiccadillyPi*

*The Prior Evening*

After Aliani is finished with his performance  and the others have gone their separate ways, the two of you travel to Vencarlos small house in Old Korvosa.  Having communicated ahead of time your intentions to the old fencing teacher (at least I assume you did let Vencarlo know to expect you two tonight.  :Small Tongue:  ), you find him waiting for you with gifts.

Good evening gentlemen!  I believe that the young Mr. Rose wanted a lesson in how to properly swing a weapon to hurt someone, rather than the pretend techniques of the stage?  And I can only assume that Mr. Ratada is here to chaperone, or perhaps simply laugh at the show?

Vencarlo says as a greeting, having some difficulty pulling the door to his home shut behind him with the large wrapped bundle and bottle of wine cradled in his arms.  With a cheerful smirk he pushes both bottle and wrapped bundle into Silass arms a moment later, then nods at Aliani and sets off down the street.

Thank you for helping an old man carry that heavy load, Silas.  Although considering that they are both gifts for you, perhaps such thanks is backwards, hmmm?  In any event, rather than carry on here in the street, lets go over to my actual academy for this.  I havent been there in a while, but as far as I know they havent changed the locks on me just yet.

There is a note of regret in Vencarlos voice as he mentions his lack of presence at his own fencing academy, although with his prosthetic hand it is not hard to think of reasons why he no longer personally taught.  As promised, the fencing academy is only a few minutes walk away from Vencarlos home, and his keys did indeed open the front door.  Inside, the Academy is dark having closed up several hours earlier, but with a sense of direction born from familiarity Vencarlo moves confidently down a dark hallway to the left into another room, picks up a tindertwig from a small pile left on a table, and starts lighting lanterns hanging from the walls around the rooms periphery.

The room beyond is clearly a practice hall, the hardwood floor covered in most places by reed mats.  Interspaced between the lanterns around the periphery of the room are a number of bronze statues, which depict a number of famous warriors in Korvosan history  ones immediately recognizable like Jakthion Korvosa and Keyra Palin, two of the citys founding heroes, and others less so, like the curious statue all the way at the back of the room, depicting what is clearly a rapier-wielding Varisian woman.  Several weapon racks are also present on the outskirts, holding a variety of weapons although predictably most are one-handed fencing weapons such as rapiers, longswords, and sabers.  Vencarlo goes over to one of the racks and selects a rapier, buckling the weapon and its scabbard onto his belt.

Is there a weapon in particular that you would like to learn more how to wield, Mr. Rose, or are you simply interested in some basic techniques?  Silas, you may now open your gifts, both the bottle of wine and the other one.

When Silas finally manages to unwrap the bundle given to him by Vencarlo, he sees that it is a falchion.  An exquisitely made one, with the brass hilt and pommel carved into the shape of a pseudodragon, its jaws yawning impossibly wide to form the crossguard, and the black metal blade emerging from the depths of its gullet.  Like the hilt, the dark blade of the falchion is likewise intricately decorated, with a dense rose bush near the base blossoming near the middle to vomit forth a swarm of pseudodragons near the tip, the decorative pattern helping to conceal the magical runes likewise etched down the length of the blade.  An enchanted cold iron blade, the cost to simply make such a weapon was staggering but its creator chose to instead make it a striking work of art as well.  As if sensing a coming protest Vencarlo shakes his head and waves at Silas with his wooden hand.

Youd be doing me a favor taking that weapon off my hands.  Admittedly, its a bit of a tasteless re-gift, but I imagine that it will do you more good than just sitting in one of my houses backrooms gathering dust.

Vencarlo gives a wistful sigh and shrugs, turning back to Aliani and forcing a taunting grin back onto his face as he somewhat awkwardly draws his rapier with his good hand.

So then, Mr. Rose, shall we begin?

(OOC:  Silas has just acquired a +1 Cold Iron Falchion, thus matching Jakkin in his latest 4,000 GP surge in wealth. )

----------


## Darvin

Dalen invites the field marshal into his home and workshop. He sits patiently, not even attempting to interrupt the field marshal as she speaks, merely nodding along. Stonewall the press with 'no comment' - painfully obvious, but it would be negligent of her not to give a stern reminder. He listens intently as Kroft lays out her intentions and reasoning regarding Trinia Sabor, appreciating that she didn't feel the need to beat around the bush.

When she gives him an opening to speak, Dalen merely nods, "the evidence lays out that Miss Sabor was involved in the king's death. At minimum, an unwitting stooge, though quite possibly a knowing co-conspirator, or half-way in between as willfully blind and negligent in her role. I trust your judgment in how to best proceed with the investigation, and you have my word that I will not interfere... and that I will _strongly discourage_ any others from doing so," he stops to think, half wondering whether he should keep quiet, but then decides it better she know.

"Speaking of our investigations, you should know that one of Lamm's agents boasted that they will be making a move on the Bank of Abadar, and it will happen tomorrow. Whether they succeed or fail, it is sure to cause even more chaos and trouble for you. But!" Dalen raises a finger before Kroft can interrupt, "It could well be a diversion, and you know better than anyone how overstretched the guard is,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


After Kroft leaves, Dalen proceeds to finish his work on the Cloak of the Hedge Wizard with 4 hours of accelerated crafting. He'll then deliver that to to the queen, provided there are no more interruptions.

Spell preparations for the day: dropping Sleep (how long has been since we've even _seen_ an enemy this would plausibly work against? Trick question: it's happening today!) in favor of a second Charm Person.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

*The Prior Evening*

There was a definite extra bounce in Aliani's step as he made his way along with Silas to the Orsini house, as he found himself idly humming a jaunty, if disjointed, tune as they walked, and even skipping over a small puddle in the street.  He might even have been _actually happy_, instead of having to force it, for once.  When he arrived at the house, he was well-prepared for the gift exchange; the second bottle of wine (the one Trinia hadn't previously purloined) as well as a small wheel of cheese, with a note tacked in with a toothpick, carefully inscribed: _Just eat this if you need to skip my next show!_

He followed the swordsman to his place of business, looking with interest at the various statues.  In response to Vencarlo's inquiry as to what he was looking for, he replied, with more than a bit of uncertainty.

"Well, I've always used this", un-holstering the morningstar at his hip.  "When I was younger, my mother showed me some very basic things like how to hold it.  If you have any suggestions, anything better, I... well, you're the expert.  And I really do appreciate you taking the time with me on this.  You certainly didn't have to agree."

"It's just that... well, I seem to find myself in situations these days, in these new circles of friendship ... it's hard not to with all that's going on ... where, to be perfectly frank, my presence is a liability.  I don't want my friends to have to worry about me, you know?  Looking over their shoulder in a scrap thinking about things they shouldn't."

"I mean, we've got maybe an hour here?  I'm not asking to be good, you're not a miracle worker -- maybe just a few quick tips, some exercises to improve technique that I could do on my own, just so I maybe don't get my butt kicked _quite_ so quickly?"

*At Dalen's House*

The morning had gone just about as well as it had in quite a while.  A quiet morning tending to the house and to the garden in the courtyard was just what he needed to ease his mind, and to step back to reassess all that was going on.  None of it was surprising, of course, but re-evaluation was always important.

The summons, of course, disturbed that tranquility, and by the time he'd arrived he was already back to his usual paranoid self.  Which proved completely justified, as he listed to the captain describe all her plans...right up to the inevitable crooked, stupid conclusion.

He folded his arms in discomfiture, before addressing Kroft directly with a simple: "Are you out of your _mind_?"

"Like, there's probably fifty possible suspects in this, and AT BEST, if she's at all involved in this -- which she's not -- you think someone like her has the wherewithal to come up with some fancy poison in the first place?  Maybe that's who you ought to be going after instead of picking on the ONE person who's ... I mean, why do you even bother asking our opinion? 

Ah, **** it.  Why should I expect any different from you, right?  No, I'm not going to 'interfere', because if I did that you'd probably just conjure some reason to throw me in jail for obstructing your 'investigation', right?"

"But if you expect me to go along with this bull****, count me out."

----------


## Darvin

"Aliani!" Dalen wheels around and looks his friend directly in the eye, "you _saw_ Lamm's ledger, you _know_ he was dealing with a painter, and we've _heard_ the snake boast of being responsible for Eodred's death. And now Kroft indicates suspicious circumstances around the death of Trinia's supplier, shortly after the King's death. Whether it was by misfortune of chance or her own decisions, Trinia Sabor stands at the center of this conspiracy. Do not let yourself be blinded; there is _something_ going on here and it would be _irresponsible_ for Kroft not to act," he sighs, expecting as much, "don't let your feelings on the matter cloud your judgement. Sometimes people we like are in the wrong. Sometimes... _we_ are the ones who are wrong. You've often complained about the guard in the past, but if you really want them to be better, you would be supporting Kroft in seeking out the truth, even if it is an uncomfortable one,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"No!"

Aliani shook his finger in anger alternately at Dalen and Kroft.  "This is _ridiculous_, is what this is.  This is ALWAYS how this goes.  Something happens, and there's an 'investigation', and either nothing happens, or they say it was whatever lowest hanging fruit they can conjure the illusion might have had something to do with it, and everyone _pretends_ that they're doing their jobs."

"So _you_, Kroft, you think you're doing the right thing by marching in to 'apprehend' the one person who's already been actively cooperative, which is why she's holed up there in the first place, because we asked her to?  For her own safety, which by the way I'm starting to question?  What are you going to do, arrest her then whoever leaked those notes in the first place accidentally leaves a door unlocked and oops she's dead as part of the conspiracy falling in on itself?  Nice and tidy, that'd be, wouldn't it?"

"You want to TALK to her and see if maybe she can think of anything that can help, let's go TALK to her, you, AND us.  You want _my_ cooperation in any of this farce, that's as far as it goes.  She leaves that castle with you or your thugs, and you think you have problems with a crowd _now_?  You don't know what problems are."

----------


## Inspectre

Kroft frowns at Aliani and her eyes flash a warning as she straightens up to stand at attention.

"I understand that you feel the Guard has failed you, Mr. Rose, and because I sympathize I'm going to forget that you just threatened the Field Marshall of Korvosa with inciting a riot.  In the future, however, I suggest that you consider who you are talking to before allowing your emotions to cause you to say something that could land you in Longacre."

The Field Marshall sighs and relaxes, holding up a hand in a placating gesture.

"That is why I came here, however, to ask you, either singly or all together, to come with me to Castle Korvosa to help explain the situation to Ms. Sabor and hopefully convince her to cooperate rather than hide behind Queen Ileosa.  Because Mr. Rose does have a point, however bombastic he may have made it, although he did put forward the wrong group to be worried about.  The conspiracy that arranged Eodred's assassination may still attempt to quietly do away with Ms. Sabor, whatever their motivations for doing so, in which case Mr. Rose is right that she is probably safest in Castle Korvosa.  However, it is just as possible that they intend for Ms. Sabor to be their scapegoat for Eodred's death, in which case I doubt even the queen can protect her."

Kroft pauses to consider her options, then sighs and pushes forward, evidentially choosing to share more with the group.

"I had intended on quietly and selectively investigating that list of potential suspects who had regular contact with King Eodred over the course of the month prior to his death, but whoever released that list has tied my hands.  I now *must* investigate everyone on that list, and I must do it openly and without any hint of impropriety or favoritism.  And contrary to what Mr. Rose might think, while I had planned on doing so anyway, having to conduct my investigation publicly means that I must follow wherever the evidence appears to lead - which means if it points towards Ms. Sabor as guilty I don't get to roll my eyes and declare she's being framed without strong evidence to prove it.  Meanwhile, I suspect the nobility will want to cover their own asses and make this all go away, which incentivizes them to find a non-noble suspect to pin the blame on.  She should likewise be safe for as long as she remains in Castle Korvosa, but that's going to be more pressure on the queen for protecting her."

Kroft is quiet for a long moment, and then concludes with a whispered admission.

"And as for the general public . . . well, we've all lived through the riot that followed Eodred's death.  I don't know if it's Lamm's doing or not, but the citizens of Korvosa are *angry*, and I fear that a delay in finding Eodred's killer or the appearance of corruption with the investigation could set off a similar riot. The city guard is strained as-is right now, and Queen Ileosa sent the Order of the Nail away from the city.  While I do not fault her decision given the Order's brutal actions, it does not change the fact that should a similar riot break out I don't believe the city guard alone will be able to stop it.  A single night of the original riot's intensity was bad enough, but can you imagine what would have happened if it had continued for several days?  Weeks?  The nobles will be able to hunker down in their fortified manors for a time, but what would happen to the average citizen caught up in the middle of such anarchy?  Can Korvosa even survive such an event?  I don't know . . . which is why I can't allow such a thing to happen, no matter the cost."

Kroft turns away and walks over to the door, stopping after pulling it partway open.

"Whoever wishes to accompany me to the castle to interview Ms. Sabor, you have two minutes to join me outside."

And then she's gone.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen rises with Kroft, "I have business at the castle at any rate, so I will join you and help you make your case," he turns to Aliani, "you're welcome to join us, if you're done waxing about how unfair the situation is. Because, quite frankly, life seldom is fair. For some people, life and death turn on factors beyond their control, like a single piece of paper falling into the wrong hands... or sometimes even less," he glances to the chair where Greg often sits during the work day, wondering in the back of his mind what small difference had lead the shiver addict to rehabilitation in this timeline before death by overdose in the other.

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin shakes his head at the bickering back and forth; he doesnt put much stock in the process at the best of times, and if the poor girl is in the sights of this particular crossbow, she might be done for whether shes guilty or not.

The best way, as always, to give the situation the best chance of turning out well for all innocent parties involved, is to just pitch right in and make sure that the guilty are the ones who are penalized.

Hopping off his chair, his balls of his bare feet hit the floor nearly soundlessly as he strips his hands through his hair to pull it back from his face.

*"Im going,"* he says simply. *"We do nae good just sitting here whinging about the situation."*  Not that he was planning on getting involved directly in any interrogations; despite being fairly good with his words, hes well aware that hes far outstripped in that arena by several of his companions.

No, hell be taking a discrete look about the ladys quarters and see if anything damning or otherwise comes to light while the others are flapping their gums.

Sometimes, you just have to get practical.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

*Earlier at the Academy*

Silas held up the blade as he loosed the last string from the wrapping.

"This is quite the opposite of tasteless, master. I feel sorry for the... is this-"

The tiefling guided a hand across the length of the blade, his eye following the warped reflection in the metal.

"It is! I'm only so sad this wouldn't hurt my father as it would a demon, but I imagine this will see its' purpose fulfilled within the month if we keep the pace. Darling, you have my _sincerest_ thanks."

As Aliani trained with Vencarlo, Silas practiced a rotation of swings and strikes in an open area of the old school grounds. Each slash of air was filled with the images of his hated foe. He stopped before the others could see the bloodlust in his eyes. He hoped, at least. When he did so, he replaced his old side sheath and sword with the newer set. He couldn't help but caress the flared guard as he made his way toward the wine, carefully avoiding the cheese lest he poison the air. 

"A break? I think you've earned one. A splendid evening overall. Queen's to be coronated, the bitch ambassador has had the rug pull from under her, and our darling Trinia is bound for freedom in no time atol."


*Presently at Dalen's*

At the mention of a lacquer, Silas rubbed his fingers together, then touched his cheek. He had witnessed how Trinia operated as a painter. She was messy, enthusiastic, and the only meticulous thing about her was her colour pallet. Dalen was right of course, but it didn't prevent nor halt the feeling that she couldn't have done such a job.

Silas grasped Aliani's shoulder with a tired expression. He was angry. Beyond angry. It seemed as if every effort put forth by each of them led nowhere. The only positive thing he seemed to have been able to do is keep her alive a little while longer. She wouldn't be safe in the custody of the city. She was hardly safe in the castle. 

"I expect we'll be ready in less than that. Come, Mr. Rose. We don't wish to keep the Field Marshal waiting, do we?"

With Kroft currently outside, Silas hurried the group to an area further away from the door so a whispered conversation might be beyond the human ear. 

"Listen chappies. We've no room for debate here. Regardless of what we confirm about Trinia's involvement, we're in need of a plan if her trial comes before certainty. Not right away, but before evening would be grand in the event she is targeted immediately. I realize some of you have little attachment to her, but a plan is all I ask. Otherwise, confidence in me would be lovely."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani's basilisk glare at Kroft indicated that, on that first point at least, he was not about to back down.

"Just to point out" he replied bitterly but quietly "you're now threatening to charge me with inciting a riot that's already taking place, at the moment you're in here asking for my help.  'What were you doing on this afternoon when the riot started' the defense lawyer asked.  'Well, I was sitting in a business place with Kroft, at her request' 'Defense rests, sir'. 'Case dismissed."

"And she's not 'hiding' behind the queen, as if it's something sinister.  WE TOOK HER THERE.  Well, _they_ did" he snorted, waving a hand at some of his compatriots.  "At the queen's request, I believe.  So if her being there is wrong, maybe you take it up directly with Her Majesty."

He thought about leaving just then, but the combination of Silas's hand on his shoulder and some stupid sense of companionship kept him there.  At least the Field Marshal was starting to talk _some_ sense by the time she got done.

"Look" he said, with a heavy sigh.  "About the riots... I don't want to see my home burned to the ground any more than you do, and neither to most of the people standing out there.  People aren't mad because of Lamm -- he's a piece of **** mind you, but no.  They're mad because they feel like I do -- like the people in charge, when it comes right down to it, isn't there to protect _them_, it's to protect other people FROM them.  Change that and you'll be the most popular guardsperson in the history of the town, _and_ your job gets a hell of a lot easier.  Probably nothing you can do about that to make it better short term, but if you go rushing in there before you even talked to anyone else, and 'apprehend' the one person on that giant list that's the most like them?  All you do is prove them all right.  And they'll BE right.  And what are they supposed to do then?"

"You want to get somewhere with the public, get the riots under control, you need to do one thing.  "Just be _honest_ with people, for a change.  This is a big deal, it affects everyone, people are nervous and scared they're gonna get screwed, _again_.  You want to not have stuff leaked in the press, you need to 'leak' it yourself first.  People deserve to know what's going on.  I understand you can't exactly share every little detail, and they do too, but the more you hide and cover up, the more people know there's a cover-up going on.  They've seen it before, I've seen it before.  And those never end up with justice. Were me, I'd be outside your office same time, every day, tell us what you know, let people even ask questions maybe.  Just be honest, is all."



As Kroft left, he put up a hand to forestall the inevitable yammering from Dalen.  "Yes, fine, blah blah Dalen winds of fate yada yada, I'm going, if only to prevent this farce from going any farther.  Which one of you wants to hold my coinpurse and is willing to bail me out if Kroft tries anything funny down there?"

----------


## Inspectre

*Stelio Kontos & PiccadillyPi*

Vencarlo looks Aliani up and down thoughtfully for a minute, clearly sizing him up.  He frowns a little upon completing his assessment but nods as if confirming that he can work with this.

Well, first off Mr. Rose, the Morningstar is a simple but effective weapon, although it is commonly considered a brutish weapon as it is best employed by those with the strength to drive the spikes on the head of the weapon into the flesh of their opponent before ripping the spikes back _out_.  No offense to you, Mr. Rose, but you do not exactly look the part of a hulking berserker  nothing wrong there, however, as Ive seen less physically endowed fighters still make good use of such a weapon.  Now, let me see what your form looks like  take a swing at me, half-speed if you please as Id rather not accidentally demonstrate what a direct hit with a Morningstar looks like.

Vencarlo steps forward, squaring directly up with Aliani, and moves to parry Alianis swing to one side, his rapier flashing up to deflect the swing with minimal effort despite clearly moving at a slower speed so that his motions could be clearly seen as well.

Alright.  Again, if you please.  And one more  good!

Vencarlo steps back, nodding at the Morningstar.

Aside from your few lessons from your mother, I can see that you are largely self-taught.  There is nothing wrong with that, although with rare exception, personal experience tends to be a narrow teacher.  Now, a fight is in many ways like one of your choregraphed dances upon the stage, eh, move and countermove, with the crucial difference that it is not collaborative and thus it is best if your opponent does not know what you are doing ahead of time!

Vencarlo takes several slow, wide swipes with his rapier to demonstrate his next point.

You are used to employing the Morningstar like a bludgeon, swinging it around to strike your target with the head of the weapon like youre hammering a nail.  Admittedly striking with the head of the weapon is your best option with a Morningstar, but its not your only one.  You can also thrust with the head of the weapon, like with a sword, and while you wont be skewering anyone with that giant ball of metal at the end I rather doubt having that shoved into your chest  spikes included  is going to feel good for the average assailant.  You can also deliver a jabbing strike with the butt of your weapon, although you will want to be careful not to _punch_ them with your weapon hand  even wrapped around the handle of your weapon, bare fingers against plate armor is not a winning proposition for you.

Vencarlo tucks his rapier under his arm and then steps forward, tapping Alianis hand with his own while loosely working his wooden hand around the morningstars shaft further up.

Which brings me to my next point  at the moment youve got your grip nearly at the very end of the weapon.  Now, having your hand all the way at the bottom of the handle like that gives you the most power in your swings, but it also gives you less control.  If you move your hand a bit further up towards the head, like so - - - your grip is now closer to the head of the weapon, giving you slightly more control of where it goes, while also clearing enough of the butt end of the handle to employ as a secondary striker, without the risk of catching your fingers in between.  Now, try to take a few more practice swings, and see if you can notice a difference in your level of control.

Vencarlo steps back and takes hold of his rapier again, watching Aliani experiment with the different grip until he nods and holds up his wooden hand to signal a stop.

Good.  Alright, now lets see how you are on defense, Mr. Rose.  I am going to try to stab you now, again at a slower than normal speed, so hopefully you can react in time and get your moringstar around in time to stop me.  You should be perfectly safe unless you accidentally walk forward onto the blade, but well, if something unfortunate happens, just know that I do have some healing potions in the back for just such accidents.  On your guard!

Vencarlo takes a number of slow thrusts with the rapier at Aliani, although again the movements are almost blindingly fast even at the reduced training speed.  There is no doubt that Vencarlo could tag Aliani at any time he wished, although none of his strikes drew blood from the playwright.  A bit of cold comfort in the moment given how disconcerting an experience it was having a master fencer repeatedly stabbing at you, sometimes several times in rapid succession from different angles to make parrying them one after another quite difficult.  Finally Vencarlo steps back and holds up his hand again, nodding.

I trust you can see how difficult it is to be on the defense with your chosen weapon  that big weight on the end is certainly doing you no favors, either.  Which is why I normally recommend my students learn with a sword of some type, or to fight with a smaller weapon in their other hand to help parry or threaten as needed, although learning to be effective with either tends to take years and we have, well, much less than an hour now at this point so we will have to make do with what you already know.  Therefore, for your defense I would instead recommend a shield of some sort in your other hand  a buckler at least would allow you to use that other arm to block some attacks on that side.  Of course, I suppose a buckler is also of limited use if you need to be waving that arm about to employ some of that fancy bard magic Im sure you know.

Vencarlo shrugs.

There are trade-offs to every technique and defense, unfortunately.  For our remaining time, I can show you a few basic martial forms to practice that should at least get your body used to swinging that thing around efficiently without a lot of wasted movement . . .

Vencarlo trails off as he stares at Aliani thoughtfully again, before seeming to reach a decision as he nods.

Mr. Rose, I do feel a little guilty providing you with only an hour of instruction, something that in my prime certainly wouldnt be cheap, but nevertheless would be a pittance compared to the cost of the sword I just gifted to Silas.  I would like to offer you a gift as well  a piece from my collection of little magical odds and ends that my wealthier students sometimes get caught with, trying to buy themselves an edge to cheat with.  I dont approve of such corner-cutting normally, as it tends to result in sloppy form and less practice, and so I have a standing policy to confiscate such items whenever a student is caught with one.  But since youre not an official student of mine, I dont really see the harm in letting you have one.

Vencarlo smirks as he sheaths the rapier back into its scabbard and then walks over to return it onto its designated spot on the wall.

I can think of a number of such items in my little collection that I think you may find useful, all of roughly similar monetary worth, although their exact form and functions differ.  So you may have your choice  would you prefer an item that could briefly render you able to strike with your Morningstar like one of those hulking brutes we discussed, or an item that will help shore up your defenses?

*Everyone*

Kroft blinks as Aliani presents his legal defense, clearly befuddled for a minute at his reply.

But you were the one who was threatening . . . never mind.  All I want is to have a conversation with Miss Sabor, and given you are both friends with her and the queen, the lot of you seemed my best way to get that access.  My interest is solely on finding those responsible for Eodreds death and bringing them to justice, but I cant claim there arent others who will simply be looking for a way to close this investigation as quickly as possible.  Unfortunately, because of them and whoever was, in fact, responsible for regicide I cant be as open with the general public during my investigation as I would like.

Kroft nods at Aliani, frowning with a tired sigh.

But I hear your point Mr. Rose, about abusing the necessary secrecy required for an ongoing investigation to cover for corruption and expediency.  The only thing I can offer you right now is my word that I am not like past Field Marshalls who were willing to look the other way for the nobility and wealthy. I will follow this investigation wherever it leads me, until I find those responsible or I am asked to step down from my position.

With the conversation reaching a collaborative if frosty conclusion, Kroft sees herself out along with anyone wishing to accompany her to the castle.  As Dalen heads out the door, Greg looks up from the ledger work he was currently seeing to and calls out to his boss.

Hey, boss!  Dont forget that you have a meeting at the Bank of Abadar with your . . . uh, with a high-ranking member to warn them about Lamm.  Oh, and your loan with them too, I guess.

Greg says, stumbling as he shoots a glance at the others, clearly unsure if he should be the one to explain Dalens in with the Banks senior staff.  That comment caught Dalens attention though, and he pondered yet again what fickle tide of fate had washed Greg up from the pit of his addiction to Shiver that was so deep he overdosed on it in the original world.  His own new memories were of little help there, as across all of these new worlds he had found himself in, Greg was there and seemingly clean and happy.  Indeed, the crucial difference between their first meeting was that Greg had come to Dalen to put in an application at his shop as an employee looking for work, rather than as a homeless addict Dalen had found in the alley behind his modest apartment.  Shuffling through the rest of his memories, Dalen does come across the fact that Greg seems to be in a relationship of some sort, given he had tickets to Alianis latest play  perhaps that was the crucial difference?  Something for further investigation at a later date, perhaps, as aside from that mention of tickets and a few other oblique references Greg was rather tight-lipped about his private life.

Stepping outside, the group accompanying Kroft walks alongside her horse after she has remounted and nods at a guard lieutenant who is similarly mounted that only Dalen would remember, and then only briefly from the first luncheon he had interrupted so long ago to tell her about the plot against Eodreds life  Lieutenant Raistin.  The lieutenant barks the order to move out, and the guards who had been starting to drift apart and relax while waiting for the Field Marshall to reappear immediately straighten up and fall back into formation, moving up behind Kroft and the others to the castle.

Arriving at the Grand Mastaba, the group can see that there is indeed a large crowd gathered around the gates to the castle proper above, and flowing down the stairs of the Grand Mastaba that leads up to that platform several hundred feet above your current position.  Given the loud shouts of anger featuring common slogans such as Whore Queen, Usurper, and Murderer that were audible even from down here, and it was clearly a less-than-peaceful protest that was on the verge of turning violent.

Lieutenant, please clear us a path to the gates, and then kindly inform the crowd that they are disturbing the peace and must disperse.  Those that leave willingly or appear to be doing that best to do so are free to go, but if anyone turns violent arrest them  as gently as possible given the circumstances.  Lets leave the bloodshed to the Order of the Nail.

Of course, Field Marshall.

Raistlin replies, and orders the first rank of city guardsmen forward up the stairs towards the crowd.  Sure enough, while much of the crowd is happy to loudly protest and threaten the queen in broad daylight, once confronted with the consequences of such an act most are only too happy to retreat back down the Grand Mastaba and retreat back to their local pubs.  There is, however, a sizable core of the crowd who do not willingly comply with the guardsmen, and have to be firmly pushed away  a dangerous proposition given this was taking place on a set of massive stone stairs leading up to the small landing before the castle gates.  Still, no one seems to get seriously injured beyond a few bruises while the group watches the initial efforts at dispersing the crowd, and eventually enough people are displaced to allow you and Kroft to move in behind the line of guardsmen and approach the castle gates.  Which is where you come across your next obstacle to reaching Queen Ileosa, in the familiar form of Sabrina Marrin, who is paced back and forth in the courtyard beyond the front gates much like a caged predator.  The air noticeably grows colder as the two armored women address each other.

What do you want?  Come here to make a big show of riding to our rescue?  Well, we didnt need the help  turns out a locked gate is pretty good at keeping an unarmed mob at bay.

Sabrina snarls at the group as a greeting, prompting Kroft to give an exasperated sigh as she dismounts and hands the reigns off to one of the guardsmen standing just off from the gate.

Im here to speak with Her Majesty  but if you were enjoying making intimidating poses behind your locked gate I would be happy to dismiss my men.  They do, after all, have better things to do than dispersing unruly mobs . . . and protecting those who dont need it.

Sabrinas tone grows several degrees more frigid as she glares daggers into Kroft, although her lips quirk upwards into a bitter smirk.

Sorry, but Im afraid Her Majestys schedule is booked solid today.  A working lunch right now, followed by planning meetings for her coronation until evening.  You know how it is for important people  no time for trifling people, oh sorry, I meant details.  Why dont you come back tomorrow, maybe youll have better luck then.

Fine.

Kroft retorted, her voice lowering in temperature to match.

Then Ill just speak with Miss Trinia Sabor today, if Her Majesty is not available.

Who?  Oh, that painter girl Eodred hired?  Shes not here  why do you think she would be?  She was commissioned for one piece of artwork Eodred wanted, not decorate an entire wing of the castle.  Im surprised you werent able to deduce that for yourself, oh wait, no Im not.

Kroft gives a loud sigh at this blasé denial, discretely clenching her gauntleted hands into fists.

I know shes here, Sabrina.  I may not exactly understand why Queen Ileosa has elected to shelter her in the castle, but its just as well given there are plenty of people who are now looking for a convenient scapegoat to hold up as responsible for Eodreds murder.

Sabrinas icy glare shifts over to sweep across the group with an accusatory frown before she shifts her gaze back to Kroft, at which point she gives a sweeping shrug.

Oh, right, I see.  Youre here to collect her for them, then.  Would you like me to go bring her out to you with or without an apple shoved into her mouth so no one can hear her screams?  Suppose it makes no difference to you, just another day at the office the nobles picked out for you, huh?  I bet the floor is spotless from all the time you spend polishing it . . . with your knees.

Oh for the gods sake . . . Sabrina, Im here to talk to her, not arrest her!  Could you please explain that to her for me, since she seems incapable of hearing me!

Hearing you just fine.  Believing that every word out of your mouth isnt a damn lie?  Not so much!

----------


## Captain Jak

Blowing out an exasperated breath, Jakkin harrumphs loudly.

*"If ye two are going to behave like a pair of rival tavern wenches, dont think Im afeared to treat you as such,"* he admonishes the pair loudly, pacing forward to stare up grouchily at the two of them.

*"And if ye dont think Ive turned such over my knee when they have it coming, youre sorely mistaken.  Yer job is to protect the Queens safety, which we aint threatening,"* he tells Sabrina pointedly, then turns to Cressida, fists on his hips.

*"An we are here for a necessary investigation, not t trade barbs with someone whos got a crucial job tdo."*  He scowls at the both of them.

*"Now, can ye two be professionals, or do we do this tother way?"* he inquires, cracking his knuckles.  The fact that both women are nearly twice his size doesnt seem to faze him in the least.

----------


## Darvin

---At the shop---
"Right you are, but I do need to make the delivery to the castle first at any rate," he nods to Greg, then turns to Kroft, "I will likely need to excuse myself early, but will accompany you as long as I am able,"

---At the Castle---

Children, all of them, and only Jakkin was appropriately-sized for the role. The animosity on display here did not bode well for future cooperation.

Dalen shakes his head and steps forward and puts his hand on Jakkin's shoulders, "please do not stoke tempers, my friend," he then turns to Sabrina, "I fully understand your concerns, and you're not the first person today to voice them. Mr Rose made a _passionate_ speech in Ms Sabor's defense this morning, and made patently clear that he will defend the rights of the innocent to his last breath. And you've heard firsthand just how many righteous words he can unleash with one but one breath. Certainly you could trust Aliani to supervise the interview and ensure nothing untoward happens?"

He then removes a small nondescript package containing the cloak and coin, "but I've business with you in specific; as promised, I am very prompt with my commissions,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy (1d20+19)[*33*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Rude!"

To drive home Dalen's call for peace, Silas slapped the back of Jakkin's head. Immediately after, he stepped back with his hands up as if to defend against a physical retort.

"Ah! Remember friend, two fongs don't make a right!"

As he backed away from Jakkin, distracted by the possibility of harm, he found himself sandwiched between the air of contention emanating from each woman. The pressure of their presence could kill a small bird. To that, he added to the conversation in his own fashion.

"Are we not compatriots with a commonality? I realize we few are less friends than we are... forced into fate, shall I say, but we all desire the best for Korvosa. We all have different ideas on how to go about it, but I digress! The short and tall-ish over there speak well enough to truth that I shouldn't have to repeat it. It's common to see Cress- Field Marshal Kroft is in a position of duality. She cannot rescind her duties just as you cannot your own. Atop your mountain peaks of duty and honour is the air of your beliefs. I have my own, as does every single person in this country. I've seen the streets. Our queen has as well, though perhaps through the safety of another. If she is not seen with integral intention there will be no need for grand speeches or great deeds as it will all burn away in the syllabus that is mob rule. Now, I have absolute faith in our darling artist. Yes, I have quite a lot in all of you to be sure, but my belief is that her skill as a painter saw her set into a frame all her own. By whom, I'd wager one or two ne'er do wells we've come to know had a hand in it. If I may be so willing, I'd like to act as witness to this. For my own reasons and to keep any devilish play to _yours truly_."

In an effort to show off his new falchion to Sabrina, he placed his hand along the shaft of his new sword as if he might sell it to her or she might win it after a show of wit in front of a crowd. It was irrelevant to the conversation, but he hoped she would understand why he was excitedly pointing between the two of them some days ago. He didn't consider she might've forgotten.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

~At Vencarlo's Place~

"Well, what is it they say?  The best swordsman in the world has little to fear from the second best, but everything from the worst, because he knows the former won't do anything stupid?"  the bard said with a wry smile in reply to the correct observation that everything he'd learned he'd, well, made up along the way.  "Something like that, anyway."

Aliani tried to soak up the lessons like a sponge, eyes focused intensely on the other man's every move.  Nothing he could do but agree with everything he was saying, seeing as he was right and all.  The grip change did make everything feel a little bit lighter, at the cost of raw hitting power -- not that he had any of that anyway.  

The offer of a gift was surprising, and by now Silas was likely familiar with the basic tenor of the reaction, having seen it all before.  "Oh!  I, er, you needn't... you've already given me far more than I had a right to... oh, all right."

He stopped to carefully consider the question.  "Well... Miss Sabor was already kind enough to insist that I borrow her armor for a while so my defenses should be slightly less inadequate than they have been, though fortunately I haven't had a chance to test that yet ... and, mind you, I don't particularly relish the idea of cracking anyone's skull open, but perhaps if I were able to do such a thing, even for a short time, it might force the enemy to misjudge, and if the word got out somehow, they might not be inclined to attack in the first place, which would probably be the very best form of defense, wouldn't it?  So, I suppose..." he flexed his arm to pop the thin layer of muscle beneath the not-very-much-else "hulking brute it is?"

By the remainder of the hour, despite the relative lack of physical intensity to the workout, and his own initial incompetence at most of the acts therein, he'd built up a smattering of occasional success and a decent coating of sweat on his brow.  And he had quite a bit to work on on his own, which was the most important part.

~On the way to the Castle~

Aliani took a moment to sidle alongside Dalen on the way, lowering his voice.  "Dalen, I wasn't aware you were having money troubles" he offered.  "If you need any help, with your loan I mean... just say so, okay?"

~Inside~

For once, he found himself near speechless, though the expression on his face made it clear that he was rather enjoying Kroft getting a good bollocking, even seemingly unprovoked as it was.  He even found himself slowly shifting to Sabrina's side physically as well as visually -- a common enough stage technique, strange that it was that it popped up here.  He remarked out the side of his mouth to Sabrian "That was the agreement yes, that she was just going to _talk_ to Miss Sabor" he replied "and not do something unconscionably stupid.  I wouldn't be here otherwise."

----------


## Darvin

> Aliani took a moment to sidle alongside Dalen on the way, lowering his voice.  "Dalen, I wasn't aware you were having money troubles" he offered.  "If you need any help, with your loan I mean... just say so, okay?"


"It's a business loan; it's not trouble unless I fail to turn a profit. And with a literal queen for clientele I am not concerned about finding lucrative commission opportunities," he gestures to the package containing the cloak and ring that rests under his arms, "of course, if you are concerned about the health of my business enterprise, you're welcome to patronize it yourself. I am open for commissions, after all,"

----------


## Inspectre

*Stelio Kontos & PiccadillyPi*

Vencarlo nods at Alianis choice, and goes over to the statue of the rapier-wielding Varisian woman.

Are you gentlemen familiar with the story of St. Alika, the Varisian seer who warned of the Great Fire that nearly consumed Korvosa during a Shoanti attack a few centuries ago?  Generally she is depicted in traditional Varisian fortune teller garb, as that is how our city remembers her.  History often doesnt remember its heroes clearly, as people like to forget inconvenient details such as the fact that Alika was a skilled fencer.  So it was quite a treat to find this sculpture that offered a different depiction of our favorite Saint.

Vencarlo smirks and reaches up to grab the tip of Alikas rapier between thumb and forefinger, and twists the rapier, spinning the stone blade until a dry click is heard and a secret door pops open in the statues base.

Of course, the fact that it was built with a hidden compartment also attracted me to it.

Flipping the panel open entirely, Vencarlo reveals a locked safe which he quickly unlocks with a key from his pocket.  Inside the safe are a number of trinkets of various sizes and shapes, all of high-quality and presumably magical.  Selecting a small crystal vial attached to a small golden chain, Vencarlo then closes the safe and secret compartment back up before returning to offer Aliani the bauble.

I believe this is what the Acadamae wizard who examined it called a Blood Reservoir of Physical Prowess.  I am afraid that it is a bit of a ghoulish item, as in order to power it you will need to fill the crystal vial with your blood ahead of time.  Once charged, you simply attach it to the butt of your weapon with this chain, and can then activate it at any time to grant you a brief surge of strength.  I am told it can also be used to restore vitality to you as well, if you come across poisons or the like.  Thankfully once charged, its power will last until it is expended, so hopefully you will need to make use of it often.

The fencing master shrugs.

In any event, that is about all the aid that I can offer you at this time, Mr. Rose.  Of course, if you wish to become one of my regular students, I can see which one of my instructors has space in their class.  With tonight being the rare exception, I no longer teach anyone personally, as I believe I mentioned earlier.

Vencarlo tries to give a light-hearted smile at this statement, although he is unable to keep his face completely free of regret.

In any event gentlemen, I have given you gifts, and the gift of my time, and now I think I shall escort you both out and bid you a good evening.

*Everyone*

How typical, using violence when a woman does something you dont like.

Sabrina mutters darkly at Jakkin, crossing her arms in a very clear go ahead and try it pose, although at least it seemed to have taken her attention off of Kroft for the moment.  That gave Dalen and Silas an opportunity to step in and attempt to smooth things over, whatever the sense of tension was between the two women.  With an exaggerated sigh, Sabrina unfurls her arms to throw her hands up into the air.

Fine.  Lets all go see Her Majesty, then.  But dont be shocked when this turns bad  it always does when _shes_ involved.  Wonder what the common element is there.

Sabrina growls, getting in one last dig at Kroft before turning to snatch the offered parcel out of Dalens hands.

Ill see that you get whatever remaining money is coming to you for this, Mr. Rittle.

Sabrina states, and then after a moments pause, her frigid stance melts a little bit as she awkwardly adds, Thank you for completing this so quickly.

The queens bodyguard pauses a moment more to shift her attention to Silas, her eyes following his gesture back to the new falchion on his back.  With just a hint of envy in her voice, she offers, Nice new sword.  You do remember youre not allowed to have it in Her Majestys presence, right?

Sabrina then collects the groups weapons, with the notable exception of Krofts, either because she is immune to such rules due to her status, or because Sabrina simply didnt want to get that close to her.  After that, however, true to her word Sabrina does lead you all up into the castle, heading back to that outdoor garden where you had previously had lunch with Her Majesty.  You hear her before you see her, as she is talking with someone else  and as you grow close, even gives out a brief burst of surprised laughter.  As you come around the last hedge blocking your sight, you see Queen Ileosa seated at the marble table  while Trinia is balanced atop it on one leg, balancing an apple on her nose while juggling several porcelain plates.

*Ahem*

Sabrina gently clears her throat, but in the relative quiet of the garden even that soft announcement was like the roar of an explosion and had about as much effect as one.  Queen Ileosa flinched and Trinia nearly lost her balance, struggling to remain upright up on the table, which had the chain reaction of causing the apple to roll off her nose, prompting her to grab it with one hand, which left nothing to catch the plate still tumbling in the air, leaving it to crash down onto the marble table and shatter, sending fragments across the tables surface.

Oh no!

Trinia quietly gasped, sheepishly hopping down from the table and gently setting the apple and intact plate down amongst the wreckage as a rosy blush starting spreading across her face.  Queen Ileosa seemed to be struggling to hold back another laugh as she turned to face the group, although the mirth immediately faded as she caught sight of Field Marshall Kroft at the back of the group.

Yes, Sabrina, what is  ah, Field Marshall Kroft.  How nice of you to join us.  I had been planning to request your presence so that you could explain . . . this.

Queen Ileosa said, her tone growing more frigid with every word, as she sweep the shattered porcelain off of a copy of the Korvosan Gazette so that she could pick it up and slap it against the table for emphasis.

I am most curious as to your reasoning for putting me at the top of your list of suspects for Eodreds death.  Particularly when we already know that it is Gaedren Lamm who was responsible for that.

Kroft steps forward to respond, her face impassive and her tone carefully neutral.

Your Majesty, that list was an internal census, not meant to be shared with the public, of those with regular access to King Eodred in the weeks leading up to his death.  I dont think anyone believes that Gaedren Lamm poisoned His Majesty personally, and therefore required an accomplice within the palace to covertly administer the poison over a long period of time.  Naturally you, er, had the most access to His Majesty during this period of time, hence why you appeared at the top of the list.  It was not intended to be taken as a list of potential degree of guilt.

And yet I awoke this morning to another angry crowd gathered at the gates of my home, shouting accusations of Murderer!, Usurper!, and other unkind appellations that I will not repeat here.  Regardless of your intentions, this list was presented to the public, my name was at the top of it, and they drew the natural conclusions from there.  Do you have any idea how frustrating it is to be falsely accused of murdering someone you loved, Field Marshall?

Queen Ileosa pressed, throwing the gazette back down onto the table as she skewered Kroft with a glare.  Kroft continued to keep her expression neutral as she met the queens gaze.

No, Your Majesty.  Although I know that the public will believe whatever it wishes until presented with hard evidence to the contrary.  The only way to clear your name is to find the actual guilty party, which I have been attempting to do discretely so as to avoid any wild assumptions of guilt by Korvosas citizens, who often dont understand that the Guard speaking with an individual does not mean we believe them to be guilty.  Unfortunately, I will concede that we have not been successful at keeping this from the publics eyes, and therefore we must be even more diligent in our investigation.  To that end, I would appreciate the opportunity to speak with you to see if you noticed anyone behaving unusually around Eodred or anything that seemed out of place but was dismissed at the time.  I would like to speak with Miss Sabor for the same reason, as well as members of the palace staff who had access to His Majesty.  They were not included on the list due to the city guard not having access to the palace staff rolls, but I think it would be prudent to interview those working here at the time as well.

Queen Ileosa seemed somewhat mollified by Krofts explanation, at least enough to look away from the Field Marshall as she picked up a small hand bell from the table and rang it.  A couple of minutes later, a young maid appeared from around the hedges, giving a nervous look at Kroft and all of you before coming over to begin gathering up the remains of Ileosa and Trinias lunch, as well as carefully pick up the larger pieces of the broken plate.  Over in her customary corner of the small clearing, Sabrina gave a loud snort of disdain.

Ah yes, classic City Guard tactics.  Convince you to share information with them, all in the name of catching the perpetrator of course, including any private information that they can then use against you later.  Starting early on a blackmail file for the new sovereign, Kroft, or are you planning on leaving this where the Gazette can find it as well?

Krofts cheeks flush, and for the first time she actually seems angry rather than exasperated as she turns to glare at her old comrade.

The City Guard is different now, Sabrina, which you would know if you had remained a part of it.  And I seem to recall that leaking information to the Gazette in an attempt to prevent any cover-ups by corrupt guardsmen was *your* idea.

As the maid finishes gathering up the detritus onto a tray to carry away, Queen Ileosa nods her thanks and sighs loudly enough to draw the two still-bickering womens attention back to her.

I will answer your questions, Field Marshall Kroft, in the hopes that it will help you find Lamms accomplice within the palace.  If Trinia wishes to speak with you, that is her decision.

Trinia, who all this time had been standing completely still much like a small animal attempting to escape notice, pales as everyones attention turns to her, but with a great deal of effort manages a small desperate nod of agreement.

As for the palace staff, I am afraid that may be difficult due to the fact that we have had a great deal of turnover in recent days.  I am aware that Seneshcal Neolandus kept a record of everyone working here as a part of his duties, but since he has disappeared, we cannot ask him where those records are.  But perhaps there still a way to get you at least a partial list  oh Violet!

The maid, who had by this point had just moved out of sight around the hedges, re-appeared to poke her head around the side of the wall of greenery.

Y-yes, Your Majesty?

Could you help Field Marshall Kroft with compiling a list of staff members, at least those who are still working here at the palace? . . . Violet?

The maid had grown completely still, mimicking Trinias frozen pose a moment before, looks around at the group in obvious panic.  And then without another word hurls the contents of her serving tray  pieces of porcelain and scraps of food all  at the group before turning and dashing off into the maze-like array of hedges at top speed.  Ileosa and Trinia simply stare dumbfounded at this development, while Kroft and Sabrina share a look before both taking off after the maid at top speed.

(OOC:  Up to you at this point whether you want to remain with Ileosa/Trinia, or join Kroft/Sabrina in chasing down the fleeing maid.)

----------


## Captain Jak

Perhaps ominously, Jakkin hadnt made any attempt in retaliation to the swat on the head apart from a dark look.  Frankly, he doesnt particularly care if its the carrot or the stick that caused the two women to back down, hes just content that no more time is being wasted on this...posturing.

He does wince at the culinary carnage that occurs in the wake of their appearance; never such a good thing as to get more on the go than one can handle in the face of unexpected complications, and yes hes well aware of the irony of that thought when applied to his own group of companions.  Hes hardly perturbed at having been divested of weapons before meeting with the queen; his sidearm is far from his first weapon of choice in any case, and one can hardly disarm him of his fists or feet  or skull, in a pinch.

The maids actions speak loudly of guilt, and with a cry of satisfaction Jakkin is off like a shot, his bare feet slapping lightly on the pathway as he proves his _nomme de guerre_ once more as he fleetly pursues the guilty party not a whit slower than the much taller martial women.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen allows the package to slip from hands as Sabrina snatches. Clearly inexperienced with magical items, she hadn't asked for the command word to activate her cloak, but he was one step ahead of that as always. He nods to her, "thank you, I would appreciate that. You will find the command words to activate your cloak tastefully embroidered on the inside of the clasp. Merely speak them the words with same intent that would you swing a blade, and the cloak will respond in kind,"

He remains silent and attentive as the discussions in the garden, carefully taking in the dynamic between the three powerful woman. It did not escape his notice that Sabrina lied about the queen's schedule being full. He can only feel relief as the tensions defuse on their own. This was not a situation he had any desire to interpose himself into, and it suited him just fine if it came to a satisfactory resolution.

The young woman bolting catches him by surprise, but his delay is only momentary. He releases Rhetoric from his shoulder and strides forward. He doesn't need to overtake the woman, he just needs to position himself at some point where he has a clear line between them and he can snare her. Upon getting close enough, he casts a Web spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Should he succeed in snaring Violet, Dalen will call Kroft and Sabrina to apprehend her, but will also look her over with a Detect Magic spell. It will take a few rounds of concentration as his own Web spell will give a conflicting aura, but he shouldn't have any problems giving the full 3 rounds of concentration necessary to get a more detailed analysis.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

*Earlier*

"My my... Remind me to come here first if I ever awaken my inner _cat_burglar."

*At the castle*

Silas jested at Sabrina's confiscation of his weapon.

"Oh come now! Any excuse to touch it, I bet! I'll tell the queen on you!"

His jovial words turned to silence once they reached the scene of what the resident chef might've called a desecration. That was until the maid mysterious made aim for a miraculous escape. Silas intended to make chase alongside the rest, but the sheer number of feet and wings allowed him respite from another adventure in running - even if it were likely a brief one. 

"You few can handle this! I'll keep royal company!"

While the thought of something going array was present, he pushed it away to alieve it impossible with a strong clasp of his of hands.

"Now, my darlings. My royal darling. What we're in need of is refreshments to satiate our nerves." Silas said this with a pointed look toward Trinia. "Certainly Violet may need something once she returns to explain herself!"

----------


## Inspectre

Jakkin and Dalen join in the chase, while Silas and Aliani stay behind with Ileosa and Trinia.
At Silas's comment, Trinia starts blushing again and sheepishly picks up a few of the smaller bits of porcelain that Violet missed in her cursory cleaning.

"I'm sorry . . . uh, I hope it wasn't a priceless antique or anything . . ."

Shooting a brief scowl at Silas for his chiding, Ileosa waves the girl off from any further cleaning.

"Nothing that cannot be replaced.  But perhaps you should stick to less breakable objects for next time . . . although I must admit, I am curious.  How did you manage to keep track of the plates while the apple was on your nose?  Didn't it block your vision?"

Trinia brightened considerably, her embarrassment at her earlier clumsiness forgotten at the chance to explain her technique.  While the painter turned juggler started to share her secrets, the chase in the rest of the garden reached its inevitable conclusion.

Surprisingly, Jakkin finds that while Sabrina quickly starts to lag behind, weighed down by her plate mail, Kroft is able to keep up despite wearing similarly heavy armor as Sabrina.  Apparently a life of chasing down criminals in such armor has honed the Field Marshall's body, or that armor is lighter than it looks.  Still, neither Kroft nor Jakkin are notably faster than an unencumbered maid, and with a detailed knowledge of how the hedges intersect to form the maze Violet is able to stay ahead of them.  Unfortunately, such knowledge is no defense against the arcane, and as the maid reaches the doorway leading back into the castle some distance ahead of her pursuers Dalen steps out from around the side of a hedge where he had been waiting (having been guided to another nearby exit by Rhetoric) and fills the doorway full of webs, firmly ensnaring the maid as she runs full-on into the materializing strands.  Violet shrieks as she becomes entangled, and immediately begins desperately thrashing about in the depths of the web trying to free herself.  While doing so, she continues shrieking like a trapped animal.

"No no no!  I can't get caught, I can't . . ."

The ensnared maid suddenly falls silent as Dalen, Jakkin, and Kroft approach the edges of the web.  Stretching out his arcane senses, Dalen finds his suspicions confirmed as he detects the presence of magic emanating from the maid.  As he begins to narrow his focus down onto her specifically to filter out his own magical Web's aura, he feels a flare of magic as a spell activates.  The maid whispers something, just barely audible over her panicked breathing, and then Dalen feels another magical spell flare.  And then Violet starts screaming in agony as a loud hissing sizzle begins echoing from the depths of the web, accompanied by a cloying acrid stench.

*Spoiler: Perception DC 17*
Show


Violet whispers, "Master this stupid slut has outlived her usefulness."



*Spoiler: Dalen*
Show


Let us assume Dalen just manages to concentrate long enough before all of this happens that he manages to catch sight of these spells so that he can get at least a cursory identification.  He also has sufficient Knowledge Arcana and Spellcraft to identify the spells as they activate, and determine their school of magic.  He also aced the caster level check with a natural "19" required to detect one of the spells, although that's a little moot now since he just saw it activate.

Violet has THREE! spells activate on her right now.
A Moderate Enchantment which is still going
A Moderate Enchantment which activated first - Triggered Suggestion, presumably prompting her to whisper something, and likely the activation phrase for the third spell.
A Moderate Necromancy spell which activated after the whisper - Contingent Venom, which presumably is why Violet is now screaming and literally melting within the depths of the Web, as the spell clearly set the poison to immediate onset.

Because Dalen knows everything, he also has the Craft (Alchemy) necessary to identify what is happening to Violet.  The Contingent Venom spell has released a dose of Hydrofluoric Acid, a highly caustic and dangerous alchemical substance distilled from volcanic gases.  The acid will continue to eat away at Violet for 5 more rounds, dealing 1 STR drain, 1d2 Con damage, and 2d6 Acid damage for each failed Fort save.  After it kills her, the acid will continue to eat away at her body, and unless neutralized with a DC 20 Craft (Alchemy) or Heal check, will consume her body entirely within 1 minute after death.  She has already taken 1 Con & 5 Acid damage from the first round.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Apologies, that... did not sound good."

Silas started into a run only to be halted by the echoes of his own boots. The quiet between him and the others resounded in his mind.

"Rosie, you go! Without a sword, I'm better use as a shield! My Queen, is there anything I might use to defend us?"

----------


## Darvin

Dalen approaches and immediately with his aura sight, patiently examining the girl to confirm his suspicions as the others approach. As his familiar lands on his shoulders he can feel his acuity increase slightly, but his eyes widen as he realizes the full details of what is happening.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Dalen perception (1d20+5)[*18*]
Rhetoric Perception (1d20+12)[*18*]



"She needs magical curatives _now!_" he shouts at the others approaching as he dismisses the web to free the girl from its trappings. He then shuffles his shoulder to dislodge Rhetoric, "go get Aliani, tell him that a woman's life depends on his swift arrival, we will meet partway,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

~Before~

Aliani paled a bit at the description of the item, but nodded his head.  "I understand.  Blood to seed the fields for blood, and all that, as they say."

"Mr. Orsini, thank you, the lesson alone was far more than I had a right to dream.  I'll be working on those exercises every day -- I'm sure most of the students say that, but I will."

~At The Garden~

He couldn't help but let out a laugh at the sight of Trinia in full, um, whatever that pose was... until everything went a-clatter.  He rushed over to help with the picking up of the plate, a smile at the painter on his face, oblivious to most else of what was going on -- until the servant girl bolted.  And most everyone else went chasing after her.  _Where the blazes did they think she was going to run to in a place like this?_

"I suppose it will take all of them to bring the mighty fugitive to justice" he quipped irritably.  "Probably a contest to see who wins, like a fox hunt."

It was then that that blood-curdling scream went out.

"What the hell did they do to her?" was his even more irritable response to that, and he sprung up to chase after the rest to find out exactly what the problem was.  Whoever's sword had that girl's blood on it was going to get more than a few choice words.

----------


## Captain Jak

With the explanation (to some extent) of what is occurring, Jakkin is thumbing a potion out of his bandolier as he follows in Krofts wake once the webbing collapses and dissolves.  The Marshal grabs the slip of a girl, and Jakkin doesnt hesitate before climbing her like a tree in order to get to the level of the poor stricken womans head.

*"Hold her still!"* he urges, and ripping the cork free he force-feeds the curative potion into her mouth, not counting on being able to calmly talk her down in time to do any good.

----------


## Inspectre

Hearing the screams, Aliani immediately goes rushing off into the hedge maze to see what atrocities are being committed now.
At Silas's question Ileosa blinks and mentally shakes herself, fumbling in the pockets of her ornate dress for presumably a dagger.
Trinia beats Silas to the punch, producing what appears to be a steak knife from her boot and offering it to him.
Queen Ileosa simply stops and stares at the offered weapon, mystified.

"Where did you get that from?"

"Kept the knife from last night's dinner - I guess the maid didn't notice it was missing."

Trinia replied, earning just the briefest smirk from Ileosa.

"I won't tell Sabrina if you don't.  Now then, Silas, with you suitably armed we are going to go investigate what is going on."

Now it's Trinia turn to stare dumbfounded.

"B-but . . . what if it's dangerous?"

"Then Sabrina will handle it.  Come on."

Ileosa states confidently, standing up and walking briskly off after Aliani and leaving Silas and Trinia with the choice of remaining behind or following along.

Meanwhile by the doorway back into the castle, Dalen calls for Aliani while dismissing his Web.  As the strands of magically summoned webbing wink out of existence, Violet starts blindly running forward again, but barely gets two steps before Kroft grabs hold of her from behind, locking both arms around the maid's waist.  Jakkin scampers forward up literally onto Kroft's shoulders, drawing a vial of magical curing and pulling the cork out of his teeth before leaning over to attempt to dump it down the screaming woman's throat.  Both Kroft and Jakkin, being the closest to Violet, got an up-close look at what was happening to the poor maid, as the acid seemed to be seeping out of her pores or perhaps simply burning its own holes from her skin to emerge from.  Bits of Violet's dress start to burn away, giving it a pockmarked appearance to match her skin, and its probably fortuitous that Kroft was wearing full plate mail as it seemed to be offering her some protection.  There wasn't much protection to be had though from the awful, acrid, putrid stench that was starting to surround the three however, and while she didn't retch Kroft was definitely starting to grow pale.

"Trying!"

She grunted in response to Jakkin's order, as Violet flailed in an vain attempt to break the Field Marshall's grip, flakes of skin sloughing off to shower onto Kroft.  She manages to hold Violet still enough that Jakkin is able to get the vial roughly up to Violet's mouth and dump the contents in, and thankfully that was all that was needed to activate the magic even as all of the potion came frothing back out along with a fair bit of pinkish sludge as Violet started to convulse violently.  Briefly, her skin knits itself back together, but the minor potion's effect was like trying to stop a flooded merchant ship from sinking with a pail.  A cursed blessing from this was that as her weeping eyes rolled back into her head, Violet stopped screaming at least, although it was clear the poor girl didn't have much longer to live either at this rate.  Kroft sets the girl down as gently as she can onto the cobblestone pathway, keeping both hands on the girl's shoulders to try to limit the violence of her seizures.

"Jakkin.  If you don't have any more healing potions, there are several tucked into the pouch hanging from my belt at my right hip.  You have my permission to get them, but I'd appreciate it if you didn't waste time fondling my buttock while you get them."

Her arrival almost unnoticed, Sabrina slows to a stop as she finally catches up, taking in the scene for a moment before silently moving over to stand a short distance away from the group, watching events unfold with her usual grim, impassive expression.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

The playwright arrived on stage at last, already puffing a bit from the short sprint, to find... well... a frankly horrific scene, _something_ obviously poisoning the girl's body and causing her immeasurable pain.  There were only two ways this could end... and he didn't much like the far more likely of the two.  What was needed was to buy time, for this to run it's course, but prolonging this was going to just prolong her agony too, which was the worst part.  She shouldn't have to endure that by herself... feeling so alone... that feeling of loneliness, helplessness, was the worst part, he thought.

"Jakkin!  Your ring!" he exclaimed, pointing at the girl.  "Put it on her finger!  Now!"

Waiting just the seconds enough for the halfling to take care of that cat, he had time for one rejoinder at the queen's bodyguard.  

"Don't just stand there!  Go, get the queen's doctor!  Hurry!"

Doing this here was madness, really, an unconscionable risk, but _what the hell else was he supposed to do, let her die?_  He fumbled for the words in his head, just for a second or so, sending out a silent prayer that everything else would be crazy enough that they wouldn't notice the finer details, somehow...

Pointing his own ringed finger at the frothing girl's, he took a breath and began a small poem, a resigned refrain, closing his eyes in anticipation of the trouble to come:

_"To share the love of another is the world's greatest gift, 
For to be alone is to be a soul cast adrift;
And so it is we join our fates, not in vain,
For two to share in love, they must also share in pain."
_
It would buy them time.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As soon as able, cast shield other on Violet; it won't help with anything but hit point damage, but that's something.

Any onlookers get the usual Spellcraft check to identify the spell, including to identify that it's clerical and not bardic...

----------


## Darvin

Dalen turns to Aliani, "A magical contingency has been activated, unleashing a powerful corrosion from within to ensure her silence through the complete destruction of her body. Keep her alive with a constant stream of positive energy for another twenty to twenty-five seconds and it will burn itself out," he turns to Kroft and reaches for one of the potions she mentioned, "she may lapse in and out of consciousness, so be prepared for her to panic with what strength she has left,"

"I... heard another voice speak through her when the contingency activated," he uncorks the vial and feeds it down Violet's throat while Jakkin works to affix the ring, "the calling card of the Derro,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to retrieve potion, standard to apply it

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin snorts explosively at Krofts words, the dire situation dragging some gallows humour out of him even as he wrenches the ring off his index finger.

*"Frankly, Im a wee bit insulted that ye think I cant manage both at once,"* he admonishes the Field Marshal as he grabs the girls flailing hand and jams the ring onto her pinkie, trying not to notice how the flesh seems to _squish_ a little as the ring slides home even as his own fingers begin to burn through their calluses from contact with the acid.

Grabbing a hold on the edge of one of the armour plates, he leans down to rummage in the indicated pouch for another potion.

*"Truth be told, though,"* he admits, *"I prefer not tbe distracted when dealing with such foine buttocks."*  Its either distract the both of them with continued inappropriate commentary, or have to focus on whats happening to the poor girl right under their noses.

Hell continue to make the jokes for as long as hes able....

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas was gobsmacked by the queen's insistence of seeing the action first hand. There wasn't a thing to do except follow with knife in hand as she sped ahead. The last thing he did in the room was take Trinia's hand to save time on any hesitation she might've had.

"Come, darling. The queen waits for no one! Ha ha... oh deary me, she is quite fast in those shoes!"

----------


## Inspectre

Sabrina's expression remains grim as she shakes her head at Aliani's plea.

"This is going to be over long before I can find Reiner, let alone come back with him."

Sabrina's perpetual scowl deepens as Violet gives out another gurgling wheeze, no longer able to get enough air to scream.

"But I am able to cut her suffering short.  Healing her just seems like prolonging her suffering to me."

"Then stay back and keep your mouth shut!"

Kroft snaps in reply as she twists her head back out of the way of Violet's flailing arms while continuing to hold the convulsing girl down onto the ground.  The Field Marshall does manage a bark of a laugh at Jakkin's comment as he forces his platinum ring onto her finger.

"You're as incorrigible as Vencarlo and Silas - I'm sure they'd both have something say, watching me wrestle with another woman, even a dying one."

Kroft's gallows humor disappears and she grows pale when Dalen mentions the derro, no doubt thinking back to your previous report after your near-death encounter with Vreeg and his pet.  Meanwhile, he casually reaches into the pouch on Kroft's hip, finding an array of potions each carefully labeled and bearing the seal of the Bank of Abadar.  With time being of the essence Dalen doesn't really have time to check each of the vial's labels, but since he has some familiarity with the Bank of Abadar's system he selects one of the vials with a green-colored label and pours it into Violet's twitching mouth.  Much like Jakkin's potion, it has some effect but not nearly enough to stem the tide as acid continues to weep from the maid's broken skin.

Aliani helps with that by activating his magic through a lyrical prayer, literally sharing Violet's suffering as the Shield Other activates.  He immediately feels as if his skin is on fire, the experience not quite as keenly felt as he had during the fight with Vreeg's monstrous fire-breathing pet, but it is still an unpleasant experience to feel as if he was literally melting from the inside out.  

Ileosa comes around the corner at about the same time, pausing for a moment and tilting her head as if puzzling something out, and then moves forward again rapidly, Silas and Trinia trailing along behind.  Trinia immediately pales and looks away from the scene as soon as she catches a glimpse of Violet, while Ileosa manages to press forward until she is standing next to Aliani.

"Aliani, you're hurt!  How did that happen!?"

The queen asks, immediately reaching out a hand to touch his shoulder while intoning a short arcane phrase and healing the slowly spreading acid burn that had formed on the side of his neck.  She then looks over at Violet, and definitely regrets that as she retches, pressing one hand over her mouth and managing to keep her stomach contents intact for now.

"Oh gods, what is happening to Violet!?"

*Aliani takes 3 damage, which is immediately healed by Ileosa.*

Meanwhile, Violet continues to struggle violently in Kroft's grip, until with a final spasm the girl mercifully collapses into unconsciousness.

(Violet continues to attempt to struggle free of the grapple, and as she was at 0 HP taking in all damage and healing from Round 3 at this moment, goes to -1 and falls unconscious.)

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani barely gave a glance at Sabrina's remark as he snarled "That's not your CHOICE!" 

He rushed toward the girl, skin on fire, though quenched momentarily by the healing he himself received.  "I'll -- ow -- be fine, just save it a minute..."

Momentarily heedless to Violet's squishiness, he pressed a hand against her side and began casting -- a more familiar healing poem, one he's rehearsed a number of times.  That done, he grasped at his collar twice and -- by gods, it was hard to even talk -- released two further bursts of positive energy into the room, healing both himself and the servant.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1x Cure Moderate (dumping Admonishing Ray), then two channel energies

(2d8+4)[*14*]
(2d6)[*9*]
(2d6)[*10*]

----------


## Darvin

Dalen eyes Sabrina, "I'm sure they would have just as much to say about a so-called 'mercy killing'. And at any rate, if one of the queen's enemies wants her dead this badly, then we want her alive,"

He turns to Ileosa and bows his head to the queen's arrival, "Violet is under the effect of _multiple_ magical compulsions and contingencies, one of which was intended to completely liquefy her body and ensure her silence," he steps backwards to allow Aliani to work, "Aliani is diverting some of the harm to himself, all we can do now is continue to apply positive energy to outlast the corrosion. There is one spell here that appears to be _particularly_ potent, but identifying it can wait until we've ensured her survival,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

The sight before him at his arrival was much worse than he feared. The tiefling had assumed it was a fight with the maid obviously being dealt a ruthless blow by Sabrina. He stood at the entrance with one hand still clasping Trinia's, the other the knife. There were worse sights to behold, but the suffered screams frightened Silas. Both hands gripped harder.

"My queen! Please do not go near Violet! There could be more magic under her skin! Whoever did this did not leave much to chance!"

He looked to the surroundings from where he was standing, his eyes lingering at points of entry and exit.

"Where did she expect to run off to? My queen, Ms. Merrin, would the staff know of any secret halls or paths?"

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin chuckles at Krofts words to him, holding off a moment on grabbing a potion as his allies begin their feverish work.

*"Those scamps think class means yer standing in society,"* he replies, now keeping a closer watch on Kroft to make sure she doesnt come in any danger of dissolving herself.  *"An dont seem to have any compunctions about disappointing two woman at once, so what can ye expect?"*

As his companions seem to get the situation under control, Jakkin steps back and puts his brain to work, as unusual a pastime as it seems some days.  This...does not strike him as a simple scenario to have arranged, and he starts running a mental list of whom in the city might have had the resources  and, ideally, motive   to pull it off.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Knowledge: Local *18*

----------


## Inspectre

While Violet continues convulsing and slowly melting in front of your eyes, Aliani snarls a refusal at Sabrinas offer and lays a hand on the maids shoulder, dumping one of his most powerful blessings into healing her.  Nearly all of the damage done to her instantly fades, but Violet continues to convulse as more acid weeps forth to restart the process of converting her body to lifeless sludge.

How terrible . . . oh!  So we just have to keep to healing her?  I can help with that!

Ileosa declares, studiously keeping her eyes turned away from Violet but taking a step forward only to have her way swiftly blocked by both Silas and Sabrina.  For once, the bodyguard shoots a grateful look to Silas for his support instead of one of annoyance or befuddlement.

Silas is right.  Who knows what other contingencies may be in the girl  you need to stay back Your Majesty, just in case.

But!

Ileosa risks another glance at the dying maid and retches again, and this seems to convince her as she steps back from Sabrina, eyes downcast but fists clenched in clear frustration.  But her eyes come back up to Silas as he asks his other question about where Violet could have been going.

Wouldnt surprise me.

Sabrina snorts, but Ileosas answer is much more helpful, as she answers with a touch of a knowing smile.

There are quite a few secret passages within the castle, a few of which lead to the outside.  How do you think my handmaiden makes a discrete exit from the castle? 

Sabrina mutters something suspiciously like Im going to brick up every one of those, and then all eyes turn back to Aliani who is still doing his best to save Violets life.  He unleashes several waves of healing to cure both Violet and himself of their mounting injuries, and finally, mercifully, the flood of acid slowed to a stop.  The maids life was saved, although judging from the burn scars pockmarking her entire body now, it would be a long time before she made a full recovery, if ever.  Her clothing was a complete loss, being little more than a thin web of singed strips of cloth that did nothing for her modesty and allowed everyone to see the line of arcane symbols that had been etched into her skin along her collarbones.

Despite her recently near death experience, now that she was no longer choking to death on her dissolving lungs, Violet was still trying feebly but no less desperately to break free of Krofts grip.  Still with a bit of a gurgle as she struggled to cough up the last of the bloody phlegm, the maid screamed as she struggled, Let go!  Have to get away!  Cant get caught!

Kroft continues to keep her grip on the still-panicked maid, easily keeping her held down but its clear that the Field Marshall is growing exasperated.

Youre caught, Violet!  Give it up!  Dalen, is this more magic?  Shes half-dead and shes _still_ trying to get away!

Violets flailing hand swipes across Krofts face at that moment, leaving a trail of bloody sludge across her left cheek, and popping off Jakkins platinum ring, sending it clattering to the cobblestones.  The ring is a little pitted and scarred on the inside of the band, but otherwise seems relatively intact.  Kroft growls and firmly grabs the maids arms, forcing them around behind her back and using one knee to hold her down while keeping firm control over her arms.

Enough of this!  I know Im going to regret this later, but Jakkin, could you get the set of manacles from the pouch on my other hip?  Im going to manacle her to a bench or something, and she can just keep going until she tires herself out.

You sure she wont just chew off whatever arm gets manacled, like an animal in a trap?

Sabrina snorts, glancing at Dalen for confirmation that magic actually could convince someone to do such a thing.

Well, unless youd like to come over here and help take turns holding her down, I dont see how 

Krofts retort is cut short as a sudden wave of peace pushes against everyones mind, accompanied by a shark intake of breath from Ileosa (you may roll a Will save if you wish against Ileosas Calm Emotions spell, DC 20).  The queen has now closed her eyes in concentration, clearly struggling to maintain the spell as she speaks quietly.

Now, Violet, we only want to help you.  I know you may be frightened and still under some sort of magical compulsion, but you have to stop struggling and let us help you.  Please, just give us a chance to help.

Ileosas magic, if not her words, seems to have some effect on the maid, who simply slumps and shivers, sobbing quietly.

I . . . I c-cant . . . it . . . it hurts, Your Majesty.  P-please . . . help me.

I dont know if theres anything you can do for her right now, Mr. Rittle, but I think this is your area of expertise.  What can we do for her now?

Well need to do something quickly.  I . . . I dont think I can maintain this for very long.

Queen Ileosa warns, her face briefly tensing with exertion before her expression relaxes again.

We need to get her somewhere contained where she cant just go running off again.  Some place with a sturdy door  and no secret passages she can slip into.

Sabrina, suggests, prompting Trinia to blurt out her own idea.

How about the Tower where Im staying?  Theres a small side room there with a door!  And um, I dont think theres any secret passages . . . although that would be kinda cool if there were.

Itll have to do.

Sabrina grunts, deciding for the group as she removes her cloak to drape around Violets shoulders as Kroft lets the maid sit up.

What?  I got a new cloak today anyway.

The queens bodyguard grunts again as she grabs the maid and bodily hefts her up into her arms, carrying the young woman like a child.  Kroft meanwhile gingerly gets back up to her feet, carefully examining the new pits scored in her armor by the acid and trying unsuccessfully to wipe away the bloody sludge smeared all over her front. 

That was well done, Mr. Rose.  Thank you.

Kroft quietly praises the playwright, while Sabrina carries Violet into the tower, Trinia nervously taking the lead while Ileosa brings up the rear, stumbling a few times as she tries to follow with half-closed eyelids while still maintaining her calming spell.

Over the next few minutes, everyone manages to get Violet into the side room of the tower and collect themselves.  Ileosas spell soon fades as she had warned, and the maid again returns to making half-hearted attempts to escape, although even she seems to have given up on the idea with one arm shackled to the leg of her chair and both Kroft and Sabrina standing in front of the only door out of the room.  Ileosa leaves to go find Dr. Reiner Davaulus in the event he could do something about the lasting effects of Violets ordeal, and in the meantime Aliani and Dalen examine the remaining enchantment on the unfortunate girl, which seems to be attached to the strange runes etched into her skin.

*Spoiler: Jakkin Only*
Show


Its obvious that only a skilled wizard like Dalen could have pulled off something like this, only a sick and twisted individual.  You know that the Acadamae does assist the city in policing its own as well as instructing those who wish to learn magic, particularly so magically-gifted jackasses _cant_ do **** like this.  Still, there are rogue wizards who cause a stir in the city from time to time before theyre caught, and theres something about those runes and the flamboyant execution attempt that reminds you of one of those rogue wizards that sailors liked to tell tall tales about in the tavern.  But those old yarns tend to blend together where wizards are concerned, and you cant quite put your finger on the specific example youre thinking of.  The Acadamae may very well have a record on this guy if this isnt his first act in Korvosa though. 



*Spoiler: Aliani and Dalen*
Show


After a more detailed joint examination of Violets injuries and those runes carved into her skin, you both are confident that the maid is in no further danger of immediate death and that only the one spell remains in effect on her.  However, that spell alone is concern enough, as based on Violets behavior and Alianis thoughts on the matter Dalen is convinced that it is a Lesser Geas.  While not strictly capable of forcing obedience from a victim, a Lesser Geas is capable of inflicting an incredible amount of pain on its subject if the subject disobeys the orders associated with the Lesser Geas *or* fails to carry out its associated commandments.  Given Violets earlier desperation to escape, it seems dont get caught was one of the given orders, and its likely only a matter of time before the Lesser Geas activates due to Violets failure to escape.  While the pain generated by the Lesser Geas, at least, shouldnt be enough on its own to kill her the effect will strengthen over time as Violet continues to disobey, regardless of whether its her intention to do so or not.  And given how close to death that acid attack left her, even now despite Alianis healing, its possible that she could slip into a coma and in the worst case eventually die if the Lesser Geas is left in place.  Spells such as this tend to work over the course of hours or days, however, and so there should still be some time to interrogate Violet and perhaps figure out a solution to this problem.

The good news is that the Lesser Geas is a temporary spell, and while the presence of the runes cut into her skin seems to have been used as a means of anchoring the spell to extend its duration, the Lesser Geas will eventually fade away to nothing on its own, leaving only the runic scars behind.  This could take anywhere from tomorrow to the end of next week, depending on when exactly the spell was applied and the arcane power of the one who did this to her, but it will go away on its own without further action.  A spell such as Remove Curse or Break Enchantment could also be employed to remove it immediately, and damaging the runic scars the geas is anchored to could also cause it to dissipate faster although this would require inflicting further harm on Violet.  

Furthermore, given the timeline of Eodreds death it seems unlikely that Violet could have been responsible for that crime as his poisoning would have been a month-long affair, and even with the runes the Lesser Geas would not last that long.  Theoretically the one responsible could have simply staggered fresh Geases into the runes to maintain control over that time period, but it would have required periodic contact with Violet that hopefully she will be able to confirm or deny, if she could be convinced to speak of whoever did this to her.



*Spoiler: Dalen Only*
Show


You have some very troubling theories over who could be responsible for this.  The runes etched into Violets skin were not merely arcane runes, they were Thassilon runes, likely some sort of enslavement runes employed by the ancient Runelords.  You had only made a cursory study of the Runelords during your days at the Acadamae, and even now much is not known about those ancient dread paragons of magical power, but those runes in Violets skin definitely bear more than a passing resemblance to Thassilon runes that you have seen in textbooks.

The most troubling letter carved into Violets skin is at the end, and doesnt seem to be a rune at all but merely a heavily-stylized R, like a signature.  There is one wizard who used that sort of signature years ago, and whose name was infamous within the Acadamae  Rolth.  Just Rolth, as that was the only name he was known by, was well-known due to a variety of scandals and setbacks he caused to the Acadamae.  Indeed, he was likely single-handedly responsible for setting back the Acadamaes ongoing struggle to set up a Necromancy curriculum as even today the Pharasma Church cites him as an argument against it.

The story goes that some twenty-five years ago, Rolth was a promising student at the Acadamae and a member of its fledgling Necromancy courses when he was expelled due to a scandal involving using Necromancy to try and set up a zombie brothel just like they have in Kaer Maga.  Things only spiraled down from there, as Rolth continued his necromancy studies in secret, robbing graves and preying on the citys homeless, and waging a war of terror against the Church of Pharasma and the Acadamae.  Eventually after one clerics home was burned down one night by flaming skeletons climbing in through the windows, the city guard, Pharasman Church, and Acadamae all banded together and hunted him down.  He was sentenced to a lifetime imprisonment in Longacre, and was swiftly forgotten except as sensationalist stories and arguments against the Acadamae having a Necromancy School for the next twenty years.  Either this was a copycat or apparently lifetime imprisonments just werent as long as they used to be.



*Spoiler: Aliani Only*
Show


Something about where these runes were positioned on Violets body strikes you as odd.  Along the collarbones seems like an awkward surface to work on compared to the flat canvas of the back, for example, and so high up on the front of the chest seems like it could carry the risk of discovery if Violet ever wore something lower cut than the collared maids uniform.

And then it occurs to you that is probably the point.  Whoever did this wanted Violet to have to be careful to ensure her secret remained kept.  And at the same time, every time she undressed, she would have to see it and remember.

_Your will is not your own.  You belong to me, and you will obey or suffer the consequences.  Worse than you have already suffered._

----------


## Darvin

"She'd hardly be expected to be in a rational state after _that_ experience, but it likely is another enchantment. If you could hold her still, and if Aliani would assist me, I do believe I can deduce the spellwork at play here. Aliani, could you please stand opposite me and utilize a Detect Magic cantrip? Focus on the most potent of the enchantment auras. I'm going to do something very subtle and I want you to tell me which aspects you see resonate," Dalen quickly runs through a series of tests with Aliani serving as a second pair of eyes. It didn't take long, as Dalen already had two spells in mind. After ruling out Charm Monster, he moved towards testing for a geas, and the curse-mimic aspect quickly confirmed his suspicions.

"It is a geas, a potent effect for ensuring compliance with threat of pain and agony for days on end for infraction. It would have needed to have been applied in the past week, implying this is either a relatively new agent or she is in regular contact with her master. We could provide temporary relief for a few minutes with a Protection from Evil spell - I have little doubt the caster's vicious and pitiless mental state would leave his enchantment work vulnerable to such a trifling abjuration - but it wouldn't be guaranteed to work and the geas would reassert itself the instant the protective abjuration expired. The spell shares some aspects in common with curses, so a cleric could remove it like any curse, though it often takes multiple attempts,"

Dalen strokes his chin, "what catches my attention, though, is that whoever did this has an interest in Thassilonian lore. Mostly a topic of study for stodgy historians and archeologists. For practicing wizards, the seven-school theoretical framework of Thassilonian magic has been thoroughly discredited for thousands of years. This particular rune is the signature of the renegade Wizard Rolth. But last I heard he was serving a life sentence at Longacre," Dalen paused as a thought occur to him, "Is it possible died recently? And if so, was his body cremated? Because it would only take one student entrusted with the proper scroll to make death little more than a speedbump for a vengeful necromancer. It could also be a copycat, for all we know, but I don't see why anyone would do so,"

----------


## Captain Jak

Without a word, Jakkins dextrous hands extract the requested manacles from the Marshalls pouch and he assists in getting the maid secured.  He has a moment of sympathy for Kroft and the state of her armour; he himself has gone through more clothing in this past week or two than in most _years_.

Vengeance is a messy business, it seems.

The thoughts of which hes willing to set aside for a time as the Queens calming magicks wash across his mind; sure, he might be able to push that feeling away if he set his mind to it, but he was not opposed to a method of numbing his brain for a while that wasnt quite so hard on his liver.

With the girl eventually secured away against easy methods of doing herself harm, he listens to Dalens postulating about the source of the enchantments.  He himself had already come to the conclusion that it had likely been the work of a renegade wizard, although the name Rolth isnt one that had come to mind.

*"This Acadamae of yers should have an idea of what happened to him, yes?  Or perhaps if he had a, whatchacallit, an apprentice,"* the Halfling suggests.

----------


## Darvin

"He was expelled from the acadamae long before the crimes that saw him imprisoned. Any organization that affiliated with him would have necessarily been one of ill repute that shies away from the public eye, and even then his deviant necrophilia would limit his options to similarly deranged individuals," Dalen stops as it suddenly clicks, "such as the church of Urgathoa..."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas did his best to hide his discomfort with the identification of a geas. While he couldn't recall in his past life whether such a curse was laid upon him, he imagined it would've been easy enough to have been laid and forgotten. He cut through his emotions with humour as one does.

"I suspect you'll be leading us by a rope through today and perhaps the week, dear Dalen. I'd say 'I fear', but you all know me well enough by now I think."

He found himself unable to contribute immediately, instead spending time pacing between one end of the room and another. Occasionally he glanced at Cressida at the door as if she might tell him to grow a pair. He still had the knife, so he managed a mild misdirection of his own attention by carefully flipping it in hand.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Saving Violet brought an intense focus to Aliani, even through the strange sensation of momentary bursts of burning pain being stoked and then quenched in alternation.  He knew he was getting far from the worst of it, but when he was done he still took a moment to get down on all fours and attempt to hack up some non-existent ball of phlegm that felt as though it ought to be lodged in his throat.  A cold glance at Kroft's offer of respect was followed by an admonition: "Be very careful.  There are quite a few things I can't do for her.  She's still very fragile and is going to be for quite some time."

Hefting himself up to his feet -- no worse, apparently, for the experience, though his hand felt like it ought to have a few scars on it, and the cuffs of the sleeves were probably shot, not that that mattered -- he humored Dalen, not quite sure what he was after, but eventually it made sense.  He let them all have their say, deciding to take a nice seat against a corner wall in the tower, trying to figure out the right way to talk about the runes, with her still in the room.  He let out a couple more involuntary coughs.

"I, um ... if I might... I think whoever did this, they... well, first of all did it as a reminder to poor Violet here of what was there, of the control they had over her.  If one _were_ so inclined to torture someone with magic like this, it's pretty intricate to even attempt, there are other places, like, uh, the flat of the back, or something like that would be a more, I don't want to say appropriate place because there's no appropriate place to do _that_, but it would certainly be easier.  The only reason to put it there is to make it harder for the victim to conceal.  Almost as though they'd have expected her to slip up and get caught eventually, so that, well... what almost happened, would happen."

"But the most important thing right now, Violet, is that you're free of it.  The faster you can do your best to answer whatever questions I'm sure everyone has, just as best as you can, the sooner we'll leave you alone, and you'll be free of it, and you can't be caught because nobody's trying to catch you.  You just have to want to do that.  If you don't know, that's okay.  Nobody here is going to pressure you in any way."  He gave a meaningful glance to both Kroft and to Dalen to make sure they knew just who he was addressing.

"And that'll be it.  Nothing to fear, no more pain, all right?  Whoever did this, they can't hurt you any more.  And when we leave here, we're going to make sure they can't hurt anybody else, either."

----------


## Inspectre

Kroft gives a quiet sigh at Aliani's warning of Violet's condition.

"I only want to talk to her so I know what sort of twisted monster we're dealing with, Mr. Rose.  As far as I'm concerned, she's a victim in this."

"That remains to be seen after we figure out what she's been up to."

Sabrina counters with a snort, prompting a frown from Kroft and another olive branch to Aliani.

"I will try to be careful with my questions."

Once Violet is secured in the tower, Kroft and Sabrina share a look at Dalen's mention of Rolth, but both ultimately shake their heads.

"Rolth was before my time."

"_Our_ time."

"Mhmm, yes, but as you might imagine we have heard of him.  Bastard killed a dozen guardsmen, two Pharasman inquisitors, and an Acadamae graduate sent after him before he was finally brought down.  He was locked up in the Deathhead's Vault with the worst of the worst beneath Longacre and eventually executed as far as I know."

"Evidentially it didn't take - but what's another failure to heap upon Korvosa's illustrious city guard?"

Pointedly ignoring Sabrina, Kroft continued.

"I will check with the clerks in Longacre to confirm Rolth's fate . . . and what was done with his body, just in case this is not a copycat or an apprentice, gods help us."

Sabrina is the first to react to Dalen's theory of a potential connection between Rolth and the Church of Urgathoa in Korvosa.

"That _bitch_!  I'll beat his location out of her snobby mouth!"

"We don't know yet that Ambassador Andaisin is related to this, and even if she is I rather doubt beating a confession out of her is going to work!"

"We'll never know until we try it!"

Sabrina and Kroft lock eyes in yet another silent confrontation, although this time it's Sabrina who eventually looks away with an exasperated sigh.

"Fine.  Maybe you should just go ask her when the next corpse orgy is so you can get invited to go and see if Rolth is there too."

Having glanced away from Kroft, Sabrina catches sight of Silas nervously juggling the knife he had purloined from Trinia, and the poor tiefling got to be the outlet for the defeated bodyguard's frustration.

"SILAS!  What have I told you about having weapons in the castle!?  HAND IT OVER!"

While the bodyguard is distracted by storming over to snatch the knife out of Silas's hands, grumbling curses under her breath while skewering the poor tiefling with a menacing glare, Kroft, Aliani, and Dalen consult over Violet's condition.  The maid seems to wilt under Aliani's assurances that everything was going to be alright now, and scratches at the runes etched into her chest with one hand, disturbing the scab on one wound and causing a trickle of blood to weep out of the letter.

"It . . . still . . . *hurts*!  C-can't tell you!  Mustn't!"

Kroft lets out a soft exhalation of breath as she suddenly makes the connection and immediately bends down to unlock the manacle from Violet's other wrist, words coming out in a rush.

"Of course!  The geas!  It's taking effect now because she got caught, and she can't tell us anything because that's also part of her orders!  I have some experience with thwarting enchantments by twisting their exact intent, let me see if I can help.  Okay, Violet, you are free to go.  None of us saw anything, your secret is safe, and you can go right back to the way everything was this morning.  I need you to honesty believe that, okay?  Just try."

Violet looks at the Field Marshall like she has grown a second head, but then sighs and nods, closing her eyes for a moment as she thinks.  It seems to work, as her body relaxes somewhat, before she nervously pushes herself up to her feet, glancing back and forth between the door and Kroft.

"So . . . I can go now, then?"

"Sure, of course!  But you can't go out into the palace looking like that, you need a new uniform!  I'm sure Queen Ileosa will be back shortly with a change of clothes for you, but while we wait I'd like to tell you a story.  A story about a poor girl who got ensorcelled against her will by an evil necromancer.  The girl couldnt go to anyone and ask for help, because the necromancer forbade her from doing so.  But the necromancer made a costly mistake, because even if she couldnt ask for help, the girl still wanted to be free of him.  So she deliberately did something to draw attention to herself in the hopes someone would help her.  Does that make sense to you, Violet?

I . . . suppose.

The maid hesitantly answered, tensing up in anticipation of pain and blinking in surprise when none was forthcoming.  Kroft smiles a little in triumph and pushes further with her oblique references to Violets situation, which is apparently enough to subvert the geas.

Now this is a very important part of the story, Violet.  This necromancer, when he forbade the girl from outright asking for help, what do you think he said *exactly*?  Did he forbid her from *speaking* of him, or 

Tell no one, by speech, written word, or deed  argh!

Violet intones verbatim, which is apparently strays close enough to disobedience to trigger the geas as she abruptly spasms in pain and collapses back into the chair.  The runes etched into her chest seem to faintly glow for a moment as she begins crying again.  Kroft curses under her breath.

Damn.  Should have known someone like Rolth wouldnt use sloppy language when setting terms of the geas, but I thought it was worth trying.  I could try to continue to circumvent the geas, but I dont think I will be able to ask about any specific details without the risk of triggering it again.

Its just pain, right?  Why dont we just drug her up first . . . or give her something to be more afraid of than a little pain.

Sabrina offers coldly, and before anyone else could voice their disapproval of that plan Kroft whirls on the bodyguard, shoving her back before getting up in her face and jabbing a finger against her breastplate.

Shut up!  Shut your gods-damned mouth for once in your life Sabrina!  Youve got _no_ idea what this poor woman is going through, so just keep your damn mouth shut and keep your horrible suggestions to yourself!

For once Sabrina does indeed keep her mouth shut as she looks Kroft up and down for a moment before silently looking away.  Kroft takes a deep breath, and looking around at the group, angrily adjusts her armor and futilely wipes at the bloody patina of slime slowly dried onto her armor.

Ugh . . . Im going to get a breath of fresh air outside, maybe try to clean my armor off.  I guess well just have to wait until the geas is removed or wears off on its own to get any answers.

As Kroft storms out of the tower, Sabrina mutters something under her breath.  

*Spoiler: Perception DC 15*
Show


Im sorry.



A few minutes later, Queen Ileosa returns with Dr. Davaulus, who gives everyone a curt nod of greeting before immediately moving over to Violet.  Setting his bag off to one side, the royal physician briefly glances at Aliani before starting his examination.

Ah, Mr. Rose  how is your friend with the cheek injury?  Well on her way to recovery by now, I would hope!  Now then, lets see what we can do for you, young miss.  Oh my, someone has mistaken you for a piece of parchment, havent they?  I imagine those hurt, dont they?

Oh, you have no idea.

Violet quips, seeming to warm to the gregarious doctor quite quickly.  Dr. Davaulus digs through his bags for a moment, and then looks back at the assembled group.

I would like to conduct a full physical examination of Violet, to ensure there are no other injuries than the ones Queen Ileosa already told me about.  Could we get a few minutes of privacy, please?

Of course.

Queen Ileosa replies before ushering everyone out of the Tower, moving close to Aliani while doing so to whisper into his ear.

Mr. Rose, before you leave today might we have a brief private conversation?

The group emerges back out into the Garden to find Kroft trying unsuccessfully to clean her armor off with a small cloth.  During the few minutes of waiting, everyone seems to want Dalens attention as first Queen Ileosa and then Kroft ask something of him.

So, Mr. Rittle, have you been able to figure out whats wrong with Violet?  Followed by, Oh dear.  So a cleric would be able to help her?  I suppose I could ask Andy - Ambassador Andaisin, but . . . no, no that would not be appropriate.  I will send for a cleric of Abadar, they should have someone available to cast the necessary spells.

Mr. Rittle, before you leave today I think it would be prudent for you to examine all of the castle staff and determine if anyone else is under enchantment.  Sabrina, you should accompany him to handle any problems in case he does find someone else.  Ill stay here and wait for the cleric of Abadar to arrive so I can talk to Violet once shes free of the geas.

You dont give me orders, Kroft.

Sabrina snaps, bristling until Queen Ileosa holds up a hand, clearly considering if she needs to make use of another Calm Emotions spell.

Sabrina, I would like you to accompany Mr. Rittle as he conducts a full examination of all staff, just in case there is a similar incident.  If we need to, we can have the cleric of Abadar attempt to remove any other enchantments that Mr. Rittle finds.

Yes, Your Majesty.

Sabrina bows, and then turns to Mr. Rittle.

I can get all of the staff currently in the castle together, say its some sort of meeting to discuss preparations for the coronation.  You can look over all of them at once that way, and if you see anyone, can you give me some sort of signal to point them out?  Then I can just smack them over the head to knock them out  they wont be able to set off any of that contingency magic if theyre unconscious, yeah?

Sssh.

Queen Ileosa quietly warns, as Ambassador Andaisin comes around the corner of the hedge wall, as if summoned by the earlier mention of her name.  She sweeps her eyes over the assembled group with a scowl of disapproval, but otherwise doesnt acknowledge the group as she curtsies to the queen.

*Your Majesty, I just wanted to inform you that I will be taking my leave of the palace now, despite your generous offer of hospitality.  I have made arrangements for a new abode, and given yesterdays events I seem to no longer be welcome here for reasons that I do not understand, so I will go then.  I just hope you are able to remember who your true friends are . . . before its too late.*

The ambassadors gaze travels from Ileosas face, who is still unable to meet her gaze, over to Trinia, and the ambassadors scowl deepens, causing the young painter to reflexively cringe.

*Tell me something, Field Marshall, why is this dangerous criminal not in chains!?  She stands accused of murdering King Eodred, is she not!?
*
She is a person of interest in the kings murder, on a long list of such persons that the Guard is looking into.  Quite different from a primary suspect, Ambassador.

Kroft answers evenly, and Andaisins scowl reaches rock bottom as she turns on the Field Marshall, gesticulating at Kroft with a long finger.

*I see . . . I had thought that I was doing my civic duty by informing the Guard of where they could find a criminal who was seeking to elude justice, but it seems I have been disappointed once again.  I hope Her Majesty finds your performance . . . satisfactory, Field Marshall.*

Ambassador Andaisin gives a quiet hrmph as she turns and walks away, pausing just before disappearing around the edge of the hedge wall once more.  

*I will be in touch once I have finished arranging my new home, Your Majesty, should you have a change of heart and desire my council, prior to your ascension to the Crimson Throne.  Good day.
*
I really hate that bitch.

Sabrina voices what everyone is likely thinking once the ambassador is out of earshot, and Trinia goes back over to the marble table to collapse into a chair, holding her head in her hands.

*Does . . . does everyone think that I killed His Majesty?  Its just like you were all warning me about, that there was this conspiracy setting me up.  It always seemed like some sort of insane prank to me, until . . . until now.  Gods, its really happening, isnt it?  Im going to be hanged!*

Regicide is usually punished by death through slow torture, not hanging.

Sabrina offers unhelpfully, earning her yet another black look from Kroft as the Field Marshall goes over to sit down at the table next to the now sobbing painter.

Not helping Sabrina!  Look, Miss Sabor . . . youre only on that list because you had contact with King Eodred in the weeks leading up to his death.  Your friends here all believe that you are innocent, and Ive seen no reason as yet to question their assessment.  Im just trying to catch the real killer, and the only way I can do that is by figuring out who had contact with His Majesty.  I was hoping to talk to you today to see if you noticed anything strange about His Majesty while you were in the castle, anything at all.  Anything could be a potential clue to the real killer.

Trinia blubbers something through her tears, but its completely indecipherable, prompting Kroft to shake her head.

Im sorry, Miss Sabor,  I didnt get that.  Could you please take a breath, calm down, and then repeat that?

Raising up her head to glare at Kroft with tear-streaked eyes, Trinia says more forcefully (and clearly), *I said, Why dont you ask Venster!?  He was right there with His Majesty almost every time I was here painting!  Why isnt he on your list, huh!?*

Kroft blinks in surprise, and not just from the sudden hostility in Trinias voice.

Venster?  Who the Hells is Venster!?

Hes Eodreds half-brother through Queen Domina herself.  Hes rather reclusive, having been shut-up in the castle since Dominas coronation, but he got along well with Eodred well and always seemed rather harmless to me.

Ileosa offers, eliciting a curse from Kroft.

Eodred has a *brother* this whole time!?  Hes actually real, those arent just tavern tales and idle rumors?  Why in the Hells am I only finding out about this now!?

Well, Venster is a tiefling, so I think Domina was always ashamed of him.  She was from Cheliax, and they are very . . . opinionated . . . about such things over there.  So she tried to have his existence kept secret, and by the time Eodred was made King both he and Venster were just used to it, I guess?  So nothing really changed.

Gods *DAMN* it!  Where is he!?  I want to speak with him, right *now*!

Probably up in his room up at the top of the tower.  Or maybe elsewhere in the castle, creepy git does have the run of the castle even if he does tend to stick close to his chambers.  Havent seen him out and about lately, though, so hes probably up there.

*You put me up in that perverts own personal tower!?*

Trinia interjects, staring daggers at Queen Ileosa, who is clearly caught off-guard by the sudden hostility from both Kroft and her guest.

Um, the bottom of the tower was already set up as an art studio, and that room does have a lock on it.  As far as I know, Venster only has keys to his personal quarters at the top of the Tower, and he never bothers anyone, so I just thought 

*That creep was always staring at my backside whenever he came down to play cards with Eodred!  I never knew what he was saying because he talked to Eodred in some grating tongue 
*
Probably Infernal, Eodred spoke it as well.

*- but I just know it was about me!  I caught Eodred ogling me a few times when he came to check on my work - but that was all that happened your Majesty!  but Venster was a different story entirely!  That creep would just stare at me non-stop the entire time he was there playing cards!*

He does have a tendency to stare at people.  He can be rather strange and awkward with other people, so maybe he didnt realize how rude he was being.  But hes really quite harmless.

Regardless of what he is or isnt, I want to have a talk with him, *now* if possible.  Inheriting the throne from his brother would certainly be a powerful motive, and it sounds like he had more than frequent enough access to Eodred, so thats opportunity as well.

But as you just proved, Field Marshall, no one outside the castle was really aware of his existence.  And since I am the one who will become Korvosas new sovereign in a week, that should be more than enough to rule that out as a possible motive for Venster to murder his own brother.

It would be a shame, then, wouldnt it, if a notorious rebel against the nobility managed to kill you too, so soon after Eodreds own death?

Kroft speculated, and that mention of Lamm was finally enough to sow doubt in even Ileosas mind over Vensters motivations.  Before the group could proceed with any plans to confront the elusive half-brother, however, Dr. Davaulus emerged from the Tower.

Hello again.  I just wanted to report that I have completed my examination of the young miss.  Mr. Rose, you are to be commended for keeping her alive during her recent trauma  that was quite an impressive success.

The royal physician acknowledged, nodding his head at the playwright before returning his full attention to Queen Ileosa.

Unfortunately, her injuries are extensive and some will be long-lasting.  I will be able to prepare several medicinal draughts that should undo most of the damage to her vitality from the acid burns, but unfortunately, I can do nothing for the same damage done to her muscles, tendons, and nerves  that will require a strong blessing from the gods to cure.  The etchings cut into her skin will heal with time, but they will likely leave a lot of scar tissue behind that will fade only over the course of years.  Thanks to the Abadarans, I have a draught of Delay Pain once more that should provide short-term pain relief  I should inquire about a frequent purchase discount  but I would probably recommend a cheaper and more mundane source of pain relief if needed for the long-term such as Laudanum.  I found no other injuries present, save a few mostly healed injuries on her wrists and ankles that would be consistent with ligature markings from tight bindings maybe, oh, a little more than a week old.  That is the full extent of my examination.

Thank you, Doctor.  Please mix up those draughts to aid Violets recovery, and give her that potion of Delay Pain if you have not already done so.  I will be contacting the Bank of Abadar to send a cleric, so perhaps they will be able to provide some of those blessings that you feel will be necessary for Violet to make a full recovery.  Perhaps I can even inquire about a frequent services discount.

The queen and physician share a brief smile, and then the doctor goes back inside to prepare the curative draughts he had offered.  At the same time, a different maid appears around the hedge wall, carrying a fresh maids uniform which she carries into the room after the doctor following a nod of permission from Queen Ileosa.

(OOC:  Okay, we are now largely done with Violets arc, so we have only a few pieces of mandatory business to take care of before moving on to the next day and Lamms upcoming heist.  There are also a number of optional scenes that I can either cover in detail if one of the PCs wishes to be present, or summarize if necessary to relay any important information after one of the NPCs does all of the investigation on their own.

*Considerations*
*Mandatory*
Unfortunately for Dalen, after the unexpected confrontation with Violet he is already running dangerously close to being late to his meeting at the Bank of Abadar.  Staying for however long it will take Sabrina to round up all of the household staff to check over will take time he does not have, unless he is willing to be late to his appointment.  The examination of the staff can be largely summarized if Dalen does stay, but whether hes late to his meeting or not, we will need to cover that scene with him (and anyone that he allows to tag along for that one).Aliani has a private conversation pending with Queen Ileosa, at his earliest convenience (which is probably now).  That one is just Aliani, unless someone wants to eavesdrop from the bushes.

*Optional*
A cleric of Abadar will be coming to hopefully cure Violet of her geas and (permanent Strength drain).Kroft is intent on interviewing Violet again as soon as her geas is removed.  There may be some potential follow-up to that, depending on what the maid reveals.Kroft wants to go interview Venster, creeper tiefling half-brother to Eodred.Ambassador Andaisin is going off . . . somewhere, to get started on gods know what.  Someone could attempt to follow her to see where she goes, although they would need to be careful not to be seen unless the intent is to let her know that shes being followed.

----------


## Darvin

> Damn.  Should have known someone like Rolth wouldnt use sloppy language when setting terms of the geas, but I thought it was worth trying.  I could try to continue to circumvent the geas, but I dont think I will be able to ask about any specific details without the risk of triggering it again.


"That is sloppy language," Dalen retorts to Kroft, "a master of the art has the _confidence_ to state things plainly and broadly, letting the clarity of their intent carry through without having to specify things down to a granular level. Had our necromancer been _less specific_ then Violet might have been obliged to resist _mental_ interrogation, but because he over-specified she is not," Dalen smiles as he turns around to Silas.

"Silas, if you would relinquish that steak knife, I do believe you have the skills we need," Dalen gestures Silas to join them, then turns to Violet, "listen to me; without speaking a word or moving a muscle, I want you to think through _everything_ you know of the one who did this to you. I want your mind to be a glass window, and my friend here will peer inside of it,"




> I can get all of the staff currently in the castle together, say its some sort of meeting to discuss preparations for the coronation.  You can look over all of them at once that way, and if you see anyone, can you give me some sort of signal to point them out?  Then I can just smack them over the head to knock them out  they wont be able to set off any of that contingency magic if theyre unconscious, yeah?


"Unfortunately I am running late for an important meeting with the bank of Abadar. Your majesty, I'm certain after what your handmaiden learned on her outing that you appreciate that I cannot be late," Dalen turns to Sabrina, "however, your new cloak is designed for exactly this purpose. While you won't be able to identify what specific spells are in play without the assistance of a trained wizard such as myself, merely perceiving their presence is now within your power merely by speaking the command word,"


Dalen turns to the queen, "I am dreadfully sorry to excuse myself, but I really must be on my way. I will also relay any message you may have for the bank,"

Dalen makes a quick stride to the exit of the castle and casts the Mount spell. He pats down his money pouch, fat with the earnings from his latest commission, then sets off with all haste.

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin slips out quietly in the Doctors wake as he exits the room, having apparently lurked unnoticed inside to ensure nothing untoward occurred, on the off chance that the court physician was in on whatever plotting had been going on.

Its only paranoia until youre right, after all.

*"Well, the age of the bindin marks on her wrists n ankles gives us our timeline of when this be done to her,"* the Halfling observes to the others.  It might not necessarily _help_ them much, but at least they know.

Not one to leave someone in a potentially dangerous situation without backup, Jakkin intends on remaining with Kroft as she conducts her interrogations; better safe than sorry.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

> ...Dalen smiles as he turns around to Silas.
> 
> "Silas, if you would relinquish that steak knife, I do believe you have the skills we need," Dalen gestures Silas to join them, then turns to Violet, "listen to me; without speaking a word or moving a muscle, I want you to think through _everything_ you know of the one who did this to you. I want your mind to be a glass window, and my friend here will peer inside of it,"



"Ah! Careful with my hands! These are some serious money makers, m'dear!"

Silas reeled as the knife was taken from him, clearly concerned he might lose certains clientele. 

"Besides, I was fulfilling a duty in your stead!"

He trailed off, regarding Dalen and the tension buzzing about the room. Following the request of his compatriot, Silas sat down on a stool near Violet.

Come darling, this won't hurt a wink." 

Silas consoled the pained maid as he positioned himself closer. His hands hovered just above her boil-ridden cheeks. With this he provided a wholly unnecessary ritual to induce the benefits of being born part Rakshasa. He thought it might soothe the room if only for a moment.

"Your mind to my mind. You thoughts to my thoughts."

As he attempted to divine her thoughts, he made sure to memorize her words and the images that came with them. He didn't speak immediately, rather waiting until he had the excuse of the doctor's entrance to thank Violet and leave the room with the others. From there he would whisper any and all information he could gather in full. 

At the queen's order to be quiet, his face wrinkled in anticipation of Andaisan. A silent moment in his life he was thankful to forget before his ears could perk up at the mention of a secret sibling.

"Infernal, you say? A tiefling, you say?"

While he didn't interrupt the back and forth between Illeosa and Cressida, he did look between them like most any spectator of a two-sided sport. Forth and back, and back again as if expecting some sort of celebratory goal. Rather, it was sad bout that could decide someone's execution.

"If!" he poised vociferously, "If I may sit in on any meetings with the espoused - hidden brother to the king - Venster, I believe I may provide a benefit." He followed this offer with infernal words that could roughly be translated as "A great benefit!" He grinned. "A gift of my heritage. It seems I am doubly useful today. Perhaps after..." his tongue slipped into a vulgar position as he began speaking in auran, however it was so soft that no sound could escape. His gaze turned downward and coughed into his fist to perhaps change the winds of the conversation away from himself.

"Shall we?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani practically leaped away from Violet as his questioning had an unintended and painful effect on the girl.  "Okay!  Okay.  Not now.  We'll figure out how to remove it, somehow..."

The banter between the two ladies brought nothing but a note of wry amusement -- one he dearly needed.  Kroft's poking at Violet put a quick end to that, and he looked to be on alert to tackle Kroft if there was an appearance of a second act... and he was about to intervene when Sabrina managed to say something even dumber.  Sure, Kroft was the first to get into a row with the bodyguard, but Aliani was right behind, albeit with considerably more fear behind him.  

"Nobody's questioning your toughness, Sabrina, but you really have NO IDEA what she's feeling and going through right now, and I pray that you never have to.  I got a small taste of it, just a little tiny taste, and it felt like I was having to drink my own lungs for a moment, drowning in them.  And this magic?  Worse, somehow, like the life is being sucked out of you piece by piece, irresistibly.  I can assure you there is no amount of pain you can threaten, or inflict, that is going to be worse than the torturous reality she's been consigned to.  So if you find your bloodlust requires satiation, I suggest you start with me.  Perhaps by the time the few seconds required to dispatch me have passed, you will come to your senses.  Until that time, Back.  Off.   Please."

The doctor's mention of a scarred cheek brought a wince and a know-nothing shrug in reply, leaving most of the further work to the professional.  When the queen whispered the invitation to a private conversation afterwards, he appeared confused.  "I, um, certainly, I suppose I've no choice have I?"

The ambassador's vile quip about chains brought forth an equally vile reply.  "Oh, you know how it is, massive chain shortage these days.  Still, though, you do make a point, one must make preparations."  He held up his thumbs and fingers to make a square, seemingly measuring her from afar.  "About five-seven are you?  Five-eight?"

And finally, the revelation about the existence of a part-demon half brother with a panache for perversion and an obvious motive for murder brought out an exasperated sigh and a snarl under his breath.  "Yeah, that _might_ have been relevant to have somebody mention before now.  Dead necromancers, too.  Nah, you're all right, let's start with the hired painter, nip things in the bud.  Real smart, real ****ing smart."  With that, he sank into deep thought, barely paying attention to the particulars of how to deal with events in the present.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas pinched Aliani's arm.

"Enough of that, love. Present company is aging quickly enough. I don't need a new wrinkle _every_ day."

----------


## Captain Jak

Upon hearing that Silas would be accompanying Kroft on her interview with the late Kings half-brother, Jakkin decides on a whim to accompany Sabrina on her rounds  although, truth be told, the formidable woman is likely in the least amount of danger of anyone involved in this mess.  And she probably wont be overly thrilled about his presence, for that matter.

Guess hell just have to make sure that she has no idea that hes there.

Hidden in amongst his formidable beard, a faint smile tugs at his lips.

----------


## Inspectre

*Stelio Kontos*

*Spoiler: PM Transcript*
Show


Queen Ileosa's brow furrows and she holds up a hand defensively.

"Um, certainly not!  I just . . . had a question for you.  It's a minor private matter, nothing that can't wait in light of today's, um . . . excitement." 

The queen bites her lip as she looks away, and it's clear that she wants to have this conversation now, but does not want to push matters into a royal order.

"It's fine, it's fine" he replied, with an impish grin.  "Nothing I don't think can be said in front of my friends here, but.. as you wish?"

"While we wait for the Abadarian cleric then, and Field Marshall Kroft locates Venster and Sabrina checks the rest of the staff for any lingering enchantments?"  The queen offers with a renewed smile, gesturing lightly to the garden table.

"As you wish"

"Surely that can wait, I'll just stand off to the side and -" 

"Sabrina, I meant what I said when I would like this to be a private conversation.  We'll be right here in the garden in plain sight, there is no reason to worry for my safety.  Please - GO."

"It'll be fine, Miss Merrin.  Silas is holding both my hidden blades..."

The bodyguard works her mouth clearly rehearsing several objections, then sighs as she shoots Aliani a black look. "As you wish, Your Majesty."

"No, no, I'm kidding.  Nothing up my sleeve.  Or his, as far as I know."

"Nothing had better happen."  Sabrina repeats with a final glare at Aliani before stomping back off into the castle, while Ileosa primly sits down on one side of the table.

"Thank you, Mr. Rose."  *smiles as she leans forward a bit conspiratorial, lowering her voice to a whisper  "So, I've been curious about something for a while, Mr. Rose, but I didn't want to discuss it in front of anyone else in case you wished it be kept a secret.  I know the importance of having secrets that are just your own, after all.  You . . . don't seem to have the same training that I've received.  Oh, your performances in your plays are always excellent and you can sing quite well, Mr. Rose, please don't think I am implying that.  But your spellcasting, some of the things I've seen you do when we've been in danger . . . those aren't things I've ever seen someone like myself or my instructors ever do.  It's more like what I've seen . . . and please, forgive me for this comparison Mr. Rose, but what I've seen Andy - Ambassador Andaisin do.  Particularly that thing you did with the ring just now on Violet's finger.  Andaisin cast that same spell on me once, when we were in a dangerous part of Westcrown.  And I guess . . . I'm just curious why you would attempt to hide such a gift from everyone.  As far as I know, Shelyn is not outlawed in Korvosa."

"Oh, I see... well, that's rather easy.  You've had instructors, I haven't... oh, that? Well, yes, I suppose now that you mention, I suppose I understand how one could consider that keeping a secret.  It's... well, it's complicated.  Let me put it this way.  There are those that inherently oppose Shelyn, you know, and most of the other gods for that matter.  The Urgathoans first among them.  And I'm in a position where I have a great responsibility to the people around me, those that I work with, not to attract that sort of unwanted attention.   People like Nadine and Beautrice, well, you've seen what happened.  It's just best in my position not to attract any unwanted enemies.  I can take it, but the people around me needn't suffer.  Does that make sense?"

*(OOC:  Ileosa rolls a nat 1 on her sense motive check)*

Queen Ileosa nods attentively, her brow furrowed in clear confusion  "I see.  Well, I never heard of Shelyn really being enemies with anyone.  Even in Cheliax she's accepted, albeit begrudingly in some circles. I've heard some complaints about the Church of Pharasma from And- the Ambassador now and again, particularly since they have such a large presence here in Korvosa.  But I can't recall her ever saying anything about Shelyn . . . but I can understand that you are concerned about the safety of people around you.  Is there anything I can do to help?"

"I'm afraid it is so, nonetheless.  It seems that even simple beauty can attract the ire of those most interested in decay, and destruction. Well... if we could simply keep this matter between us, for the time being, it would be appreciated.  My dear friends are aware, but even at that I don't like to press the matter.  As a point of personal pride I would prefer my expressions of divinity to be presented by example, rather than by word.  Do you understand?"

"Oh, of course!  While I did not realize at the time who Andaisin was a cleric of, I had some idea that she was a servant of the gods, and that she wished such a thing be kept secret.  I will keep your secret as well, Mr. Rose."

"Thank you, I appreciate it greatly."

"That is, after all, why I wanted this conversation to be private, just between the two of us . . . although, do you mind if I told Sabrina as well?  Just to set her mind at ease that we are not plotting another, um, adventure outside the palace walls."  Ileosa smiles.

"If you think it necessary, to set her mind at ease.  But please do ensure that she understands it be kept in strictest confidence.  If she wishes to speak to me about it in private I would of course be willing to share my experiences with her."

Ileosa nods,  "I will be vague, then, and phrase it that I was curious about a few of your bardic techniques as they are different from my own schooling."  chuckles  "Poor Sabrina has no real grasp of magic whatsoever.  She always just rolls her eyes at me when I tried to teach her a Cantrip."

"We all have our own gifts; hers is clearly elsewhere.  Were I you, I would celebrate in what she has been given."

Ileosa frowns.  "She is an excellent and attentive bodyguard.  I just wish she wouldn't worry about me so much.  Sometimes I feel a bit smothered here in the palace, you know?"

"I can understand that.  It is a position of responsibilty of course.  She perhaps needs a reminder that if you are to be at your best, her own responsibilities must allow you your own freedoms. May I ask a question of my own regarding her?  She seems quite at odds with Miss Kroft.  Has there been any sort of tension between the crown and the guard of which I am unaware?"

Ileosa sighs and looks off to the side, where the garden opens out to a view of the city beyond and below the castle walls  "Eodred was content to remain at a distance and let Korvosa govern itself.  I don't want to be that kind of ruler.  I just . . . I want all of my people to know that I care about all of them."

Ileosa shakes herself out of her remescence.  "The Field Marshall?  Oh no, I hold no ill will towards her . . . save that she seems to want to join the crowds in believing I murdered Eodred, she's just too smart to actually say it to my face." Ileosa frowns, then sighs heavily  "But . . . well, there is something.  Just between the two of us?"

"An admirable goal.  I would offer the same counsel in return: You must trust in the people, all of them, and allow them their own freedoms as well.  Let noone hinder them from their own attempts at growth.  There are times, I believe, when many would see them as tools rather than beings with their own great talents.  I think that if you given them the chance to flourish, you will find that that is the best kind of expression of love that you can provide. And, very well, I suppose it would be inappropriate for me to ask you to keep a secret if I were unable to offer the same in return..."

"But the people seem to harbor a deep hatred of me, Mr. Rose.  I've always been seen as Eodred's last trophy, a pretty little shape to warm his bed in his final days but nothing more.  And now there are all those names that the mobs love to shout.  What have I done to inspire such a horrid view of me!?"

Ileosa sighs and reaches up to rub at her eyes and brush her hair carefully back around the jagged thorns of metal that make up the twisted crown perched as always on her head.

"How am I supposed to do anything for them when they think so little of me and the nobles are no doubt hoping that I will be a pretty little puppet for them until I can warm one of their beds?"

Ileosa smiles wanly.

"Sorry, I suppose it is overstepping for me to ask you to come up with problems for the entire city.  As for your question . . . are you aware of Field Marshall Kroft and Sabrina's shared past in the guard?"

"Love conquers all, I believe.  Not the lusts of which you speak, mind you, but love, real love for your fellows.   You mustn't allow the pettiness of others to mark upon your work.  If they don't see it, the best way is not to fret about it, but to show them harder than before.  In time, if you truly wish to be that kind of ruler that truly loves the people and the city, that decision is wholly up to you.  No matter what one who does not truly know you may say."

At that last, Aliani's eyebow rose up. "I was not.  I rather assume Miss Merrin just sort of came with the castle."

Queen Ileosa seems to perk up a little bit at this and smiles.

"Oh no, I hand-picked her to be my bodyguard.  Eodred was very worried it would cause all sorts of scandals, "Ol' Eodred up to his old tricks, resorts to slumming with Varisians to get his threesomes!"

Ileosa rolls her eyes and gives an exasperated sigh.

"I don't understand -- it makes sense to have a guard, does it not? In your position, I mean."

"Well, yes . . . but traditionally the city's sovereign is not allowed to have private guards - their protection is ensured by the Bank of Abadar via the Korvosan City Guard."

Ileosa smirks.

"Queen Domina sort of stomped all over that by bringing the Order of the Nail to Korvosa, but they've also maintained enough of an official distance from the crown to not explictly violate that tradition . . . I guess. And of course, no one really raised that much of a fuss about the sovereign having ONE bodyguard, so it turned out to not be that big of a deal in that regard. Particularly as Sabrina was a candidate to be the next Field Marshall of Korvosa, but I am getting a little ahead of myself."

"So it's professional jealousy, then.  A pity.  It seems she is exceptionally well suited to her current task."

Ileosa frowns in response.

"Well, as I understand it they have always been friendly rivals.  They grew up together in the Varisian slums, and apparently were fairly inseperable in those days. I'm not sure how it happened exactly, but in their teens they were taken in under Vencarlo Orsini's tutelege as members of his school, granted full scholarships which is rare, but not unheard of."

"You... don't say."

"Once they were old enough, they both applied to the city guard, and rose fairly quickly through the ranks.  As I understand it, Sabrina was always the superior duelist while Kroft was the superior . . . well I suppose it may be unkind to say "politician", so I will say "investigator" instead.  They were still friendly rivals and friends at this point, but I guess it wasn't to last.  Shortly after I came to Korvosa, accusations of corruption within the Guard reached a fever pitch, and I managed to convince Eodred to finally spend the political capital necessary to remove the-then Field Marshall Jeggare. That left his office open for a new Field Marshall, and two of the frontrunners for that were naturally Field Marshall Kroft and Sabrina."

Ileosa sighs and looks down at her hands.

"My recommendation in favor of Sabrina fell on deaf ears.  "A Varisian sitting in the most important position within the city?  The Council of Nobles will never allow such a ridiculous notion"  Eodred told me.  It was . . . one of the sources of our strained relationship."

The queen snorts disdainfully and then continues.

"As it turned out, despite being a half-Varisian bastard of a minor noble, that half of Chel blood was enough for the Council of Nobles to swallow its pride and appoint someone with at least a record for capability. But the intense competition for the position, and the unfair resolution of it . . . it broke something between Sabrina and Kroft."

"That is most unfortunate."

Ileosa glances back up at Aliani.

"Sabrina told me that the night before the decision was announced, she met Kroft for dinner at the restaurant they used to frequent the most.  She figured what the Council's decision was going to be, but while they were both the two front runners, there were other candidates - more favorable to the Council - candidates that they were considering.  She was going to offer to Kroft to concede and throw her support behind her to better her chances.  I don't know if it was professional jealousy or not, but apparently that offer incensed Kroft.  She cursed Sabrina out there in the middle of the restaurant and told her, to her face - "That a Varisian whore like her didn't deserve the chance to die for this city, let alone guide it" and then she just stormed out.  She even hit the waiter who tried to stop her on the way out to keep her from leaving without paying!  Sabrina was devastated, but well . . . she does have a temper.  So the next day she challenged Kroft to a duel, try to settle things between them.  And instead of minding his own damn business, apparently Vencarlo Orsini himself decided to step in and take Kroft's side, demanding that he take her place in the duel!  Some other student of his also got involved in the middle of the actual duel, I guess trying to stop it maybe, but that seems like a poor idea when swords are already being crossed.  Sabrina was already in mid-swing when this idiot got in the way, and trying to avoid crushing his skull in with her falchion she had to adjust the trajectory of her swing  And, um, . . . well, apparently it cleaved all the way through Vencarlo's rapier instead of glancing off it, sending the tip spinning off into Sabrina's face - that's how she got that scar cutting through her left eyebrow, maybe you've noticed it before?  And Sabrina's falchion continued on into Vencarlo's wrist, nearly severing it entirely.  I guess the hand wasn't able to be saved by the cleric nearby, and the other hand had to be amputated."

"Oh my."

All of them blamed Sabrina for it, you know.  Like she had done it intentionally! And so, they've been like this ever since then. That, combined with Field Marshall Kroft's rather poor performance in dealing with my husband's murderer and the riots has left me with a rather dim view of her capabilities.  If I thought I had a chance of replacing her, especially with Sabrina, I would but . . . the people already hate me. Can you imagine what they would say about the queen's personal bodyguard and secret lover got moved into the position she was disqualified from the first time?"

Ileosa rolls her eyes again  "Ah yes, the Whore Queen rewarding her Varisian pet!"

"Quite a lot, I imagine.  This would perhaps be a decision best made by the people themselves, in the due course of time.  The animosity between the people and the guard is, I am afraid from mine own perspective, well-earned.  And I was not aware that you and she were... involved in that way?  I had dismissed it as just another unfounded rumor."

Ileosa scoffs and shakes her head with a rueful smile.

"Of course not!  Sabrina is a dear friend but anything more between us is part of a tavern patron's lewd imagination."

"I understand quite well how those sorts of rumors develop.  Say no more."

"I hope you can see why I would prefer all of this to remain in strict confidence.  If you need to share it with the others, you have my permission, but . . . it's not really my secrets you are keeping.  It's Sabrina's."

"I understand.  Not the sort of thing to be let out into the world."

"She's just finally starting to move past that horrid time of her life and betrayal by those that were closest to her."

Ileosa frowns.

"She doesn't like to let anyone in, even me, but I know those two hurt her, in ways that may never heal."

The queen's frown deepens into a scowl.

"They can think that I've brought her in to warm my bed or as a fresh face for Eodred or whatever sordid thought crosses their minds.  That's fine.  But I don't want anything thinking that I asked Sabrina to be made my bodyguard because I pitied her."

"Do you? For what happened, I mean."

Ileosa thinks for a moment and then sighs.

"Perhaps, at the beginning, a little.  Having my pick denied her rightful place rankled me and I wanted to spite the Council.  And then, when I learned what her "friend" did to her, yes, for a while.  But now I have no doubt that I made the best choice possible for who I want to watch over me while I sleep, Mr. Rose."

"Good.  It is important to recognize her for what she is, not what you wish she may have been."

Ileosa nods in agreement  

'Is there anything else you wish to know?"

"Not for the moment."




*Please continue onward to the combined post at the bottom for the next post for events following the cleric of Abadars arrival.*

----------


## Inspectre

*Darvin*

Excusing yourself from the queens company, you head back out of the castle.  At the gates you are met by a servant who hands a rather large sack of coins over to you  the queens payment for these recent commissions you delivered.  Hopefully this bulging coin purse will be convincing enough evidence in your favor, although you somehow doubt it.  If there is anything that seems constant between worlds, it is the disdain for you held by the man you are going to see: High Banker Raemus Rittle.  Your father.

While being mounted does increase your speed, once down off the Grand Mastaba the palace sits on the opportunities to break into a gallop are much less.  You are still at the mercy of the bustling crowds going to and coming back from lunch, and those interested in doing a bit of shopping now that the unpleasantness of the riots seems to have passed.  Thus, you have to keep weaving around clumps of people or going down side streets in order to make progress towards North Point.

The administrative heart of Korvosa, North Point is predictably located just to the north of the Midpoint docks, and refers collectively to the area surrounding the citys key buildings  the Longacre building, city hall, and of course the Bank of Abadar.  The two-story cathedral dedicated to Abadar is one of the oldest buildings outside of Old Korvosa, the citys initial settlement, although it does not appear so from the outside thanks to the constant maintenance done on its exterior.  It probably also helps that there are few ostentatious decorations adorning the exterior of the cathedral, unlike the leering gargoyles or statues honoring the dead that stand over the cathedrals of Asmodeus and Pharasma respectively.  Instead, a simple clean inscription sits carved over the doorway, the guiding principle of Abadar  True civilization requires a balanced exchange.

After dismissing your mount spell you head inside and go upstairs to the offices on the second-floor, not needing to follow the signs given you already know the route by heart.  You are greeted at the top by Evangeline, the priestess of Abadar who serves as the receptionist for those requesting a meeting with someone, whether it be a lowly Banker to request a security box or an audience with Archbanker Tuttle.  Youve known the woman since you were a child, and she greets you with the same warm smile she always shows, even if there are a few more wrinkles now.

Hello Dalen.  Hes expecting you.  Hows your business coming along?

She asks as she steps out from behind her small desk to escort you down the hallway to the fourth door down on the left.  As she opens the door she pokes her head inside to announce you.

Your son is here, Raemus.

Behind his desk, Raemus Rittle looks up from his golden pocket watch with a scowl.

He is no longer my son.

His eyes shift past Evangeline to land on you as he clicks his pocket watch closed with an almost satisfied air.

And you are 30 seconds late.  Not very smart to keep the man who holds the fate of your business in his hands waiting.

Evangeline snorts and pulls the door open wider to allow you entrance.

Hes missed you.

That will be all, Evangeline, thank you.

Raemus growls, and after you step inside Evangeline closes the door and leaves.  As expected, there are no other chairs in the room  your father always expected his guests to come and stand before him, like a prisoner before an Arbiter.  No doubt he saw himself as such, holding the future of those who came to ask him for the Banks money in his hands.  And of course, those who could be intimidated or made uncomfortable during negotiations also tended to be more easily manipulated into less favorable terms.

So, as you might recall from the initial terms of your loan from the Bank of Abadar, every three months after the grace period the status of your business is to be reviewed.  If found wanting, the Bank can terminate the loan and demand a return of all principal paid out.  Given the size of your loan, that is likely to bankrupt your business and leave you, the undersigned, personally responsible for the remainder.  Korvosa does not have debtors prisons, but the Bank can garnish your future earnings until every last copper pinch is recouped.  I hope you have spent the intervening months profitably, and not squandered them . . . like you did your time at the Acadamae.

Thats a laugh, given he had never approved of you going to the Acadamae in the first place.  Well, the evidence that you had in this pouch ought to surprise him . . .

(OOC:  As a note, I expect Dalens business loan to remain a background plot point that sort of takes care of itself, minus the occasional needling from Dear Old Dad.  Essentially, the off-camera money that Dalen earns from his business goes towards payments on the loan, and the on-camera commissions he makes from Queen Ileosa and people like Gaedren Lamm are money he can spend on his lavish WBL adventurer lifestyle.  So its less about giving Raemus the sack of money Dalen just got and more just showing that he is making money  but I imagine you already figured that out.   :Small Amused:  )


*PiccadillyPi*

Youve rarely been thankful for your heritage throughout your life, but you do have to admit that some of its gifts have been helpful from time to time.  The ability to read a clients mind, even just their surface thoughts, can be quite useful in your line of work, and not just if they are unable to speak for . . . reasons.  However, your limited experience with this innate ability of yours has not prepared you for the rush of sensations and information that comes crashing into your mind the moment the bridge between your mind and Violets is gaped.

You should not be able to get this level of information, as normally you pick up stray thoughts or the brief impression which you then have to interpret.  Here, a great deal of information is dumped into your mind all at once, including unpleasantly detailed sensations.  The only conclusion that can be drawn from this is that what she has been through has been etched perhaps indelibly into Violets mind, and presently it is _all_ that the poor girl is thinking.  After you have managed to recover from the unexpected flood of information, you manage to piece together the chaotic mélange of scenes and sensations into what you believe to be rough chronological order.

*Spoiler: Violets Thoughts*
Show


You awaken in the dead of night to small child-like hands, but far stronger than any child, grabbing hold of you.  Disoriented you attempt to thrash about and open your eyes to find three pairs of pale yellow eyes looking back at you.  You open your mouth to scream only to have a pillow pushed down onto your face by another set of the light blue childs hands that are holding you down onto the bed.  Youve heard of Chokers breaking into houses before to murder and eat the occupants, but these certainly dont look like any Choker youve heard of before (Silas recognizes them as Derro, and one of them bears a striking resemblance to one of the minion derro you killed while battling Vreeg).  You have only a moment left to ponder if youre about to be smothered to death before you feel a sharp stabbing pain in the side of your neck, and some hoarse gibbering in a language you dont understand before everything goes black again.You awaken again in darkness, although in a considerably worse place and position than your warm bed back at home.  Wherever you are now, youre certainly not there anymore as you are lying naked in some sort of cold, wet, grainy mud.  Your arms are bound painfully tight at the wrists behind your back, and must be somehow attached to the equally tight ropes around your ankles as you can only feebly roll back and forth for movement.  You are in complete darkness, as you cant even see a faint glow through the rough blindfold tied over your eyes.  Nor can you speak as there is a similar cloth gag tied between your teeth.  The only senses really left to you then are your hearing and smell, and you really could do without the latter right now as there is the overpowering stench of sewage coming from all around you.  From somewhere above and a distance away from you, you can hear a deep guttural voice softly singing, interspersed now and again by even quieter sounds of sobbing or groans  other people like you?  Lying with your face half-submerged in this cold foul-smelling muck was motivation enough to get you squirming around, first to determine how much freedom your captors had given you  virtually none  and then to try to find a drier spot to lie in and await your fate.  You eventually manage to squirm your way over into a wall, and although the wall was made of the same crumbly, grainy mud as the floor of your prison, you eventually manage with considerably more difficult effort to work your way back into a half-sitting, half-slumped position up against the wall.  That was as far as your escape attempt was going to get for the moment, as even that minor bit of progress had left you exhausted and thoroughly convinced that there was no way you were going to be able to slip out of these bounds.    You did have another problem now to consider, however, as the gentle pressure of your bladder was starting to become more and more insistent.  It seemed as if you were expected to just go here, but . . . this was such a bizarre and terrifying situation that you just couldnt.  All you could do now was wait for whatever was going to happen next.An unknown amount of time later, the mind-numbing gloom brightens slightly, stirring your mind to alertness again as two voices begin speaking somewhere above you  the deep guttural voice again and a new quieter but cold-sounding voice, both discussing in the same foreign thick tongue the original voice had been singing in.  Although you cant understand what is being said, two words naturally stand out to you from the rest as they are spoken in Common  Cabbage head.  The darkness continues to brighten rapidly until it resolves into a dull grey of the cloth over your eyes as the light comes to a stop almost directly above you.  A cold knot of fear settles in your gut as you realize that whatever would happen next was now.  There is a sharp command from the cold-voice and an instant later there is a hard pull on the rope around your ankles, sending you sliding across the floors muck as you are reeled in like a fish.  Your feet touch the far wall of the pit and suddenly you are vertical, your limbs exploding into agony as you are dragged upwards along the wall by that same line attached to your ankles, until you are up and out of the pit and dropped unceremoniously at someones feet.  Scarcely have you been able to regather your wits before you are grabbed by massive thick hands, picking you up and slinging you like a sack of grain over a broad, hairy shoulder that somehow smells worse than the sewage pit you had just been in.  Then you are moving, following the light to someplace else in this cool, damp hell.Just like a sack of grain you are dumped onto a rough wooden table, splinters digging into the back of your bound hands as you are pressed down on top of your arms by one beefy hand.  The other beefy hand straightens thick leather straps around your neck, shoulders, waist, thighs, and shins, pinning your firmly to the table.  You have no idea why this is necessary given your previous bonds but youre certainly unable to move an inch now.  A chorus of those same hoarse gibberings that started all this picks up around you as the owner of the beefy hands goes stomping off.  The cold voice chatters something back in their language, and your breath is taken away a moment later when a bucket of cold water is dumped over you without warning, washing away most of the filth caked onto you.  Ah, thats a little better.  Now perhaps she wont die of sepsis . . . right away at least.  The cold voice observed, now speaking in Common as a shadow leans down to block most of the light hitting your blindfold.  The shadow seems to be addressing you as what feels like a paint brush gently touches your skin along your collarbone.  He seems to be painting something onto your skin, and as he works, he dispassionately addresses you as if giving a lecture.  You might be wondering what you are doing here, and so that you dont strain your feeble little brain trying to figure it out Im going to tell you.  My name is Rolth, and I require access to Castle Korvosa, access which you are going to grant me.  Since I rather doubt that you will betray your employer willingly nor be able to keep your whore mouth shut, I am going to set some simple ground rules for you to follow.  You will do as you are told, or you will suffer incredible pain the likes of which you have never felt in your entire meaningless life.  If your actions are discovered by anyone besides myself or my designated contact, you will suffer the same incredible pain.  If you attempt to tell anyone of this, whether by speech, written word, or deed, incredible pain.  I own you now, you stupid little slut, and if you do not wish to spend the last of your days locked in inescapable agony then you will follow these rules without deviation.  Now then, let us begin the sealing of our pact. You hear Rolth set the paint brush down, and a soft clatter of metal as he picks something else up.  And a moment later your chest blossoms into searing pain as he begins carving into your flesh along the collarbone, perhaps following those lines he painted and perhaps just having decided after his big speech to just kill you instead.  Your world recedes to those hot points of agony as the carving continues, and you are certain that you are about to die here.  Apparently, this is the moment when your bladder finally chooses to release its burden, and the pain abruptly fades to a dull ache as Rolth stops cutting with a grunt of disgust as liquid warmth spreads down your legs.  You were supposed to go in the Pit!   Why do they never go in the damn Pit . . .  Rolth grumbles, a moment before a towel is roughly wiped over your legs, cleaning the mess up with about as much care as one would clean up such a mess made by a pet animal.  Leaving the soaked mound of cloth across your knees, Rolth grunts out a question seemingly directed at you, although it becomes clear after a moment that it was meant rhetorically.  Are you done now?  Or do you need to **** as well?  Bloody filthy commoners . . . no sense of decorum.  The cutting starts back up again a moment later, and it is immediately clear that Rolth is most displeased, as the thin blade cuts deep into your flesh now, the tip scraping against the bone.  Rolth also begins to quietly chant in yet another foreign tongue as he cuts, and the dull ache left behind in the wake of his knife intensifies into searing pain that seems to burn all the way down into your soul.  Eventually the cutting pain and chanting stops, and Rolth switches back to Common, his voice barely audible to you over the pain threating to overwhelm your thoughts.When you next awake, you will go to this address (Rolth rattles off an address that means nothing to Violet but is strangely familiar to Silas) and follow all orders of my contact.  You will return to this contact every three days to check if she has any further orders for you.  You will ensure that your actions following those orders nor this pact are discovered or known by anyone except you, myself, and this contact.  You will not speak of what you have done nor this pact to anyone except you, myself, or this contact by speech, written word, or deed.  On (Rolth rattles off a date that from Violets perspective is nearly two weeks away, although now is only three days hence from Silass perspective) you will go to the Grey District just before dusk, strip naked, sit down on the steps of the Porphyria Mausoleum with a sack over your head, and wait.  These are the terms of our pact.  Carry them out, or suffer the crippling pain of disobedience.  Seemingly complete, Rolth is silent and there is one final searing jolt of pain and then it too falls back down to the level of a dull ache along your collarbone.  The next thing you feel is another painful pinch on the side of your neck, and then you swiftly fall into the merciful blackness of unconsciousness again.You awake back in your bed, fully dressed in your clothes, and warm again.  You are just starting to question the awful nightmare you just had when the effort of sitting up in bed causes a sharp pain to twinge from your aching chest.  You look down to notice the front of your evening dress is speckled with bloodstains around the collar.  Hurriedly lighting a small bedside lamp and pulling down the collar you had see a bloody bandage has been wrapped around your upper chest.  With mounting panic you slip off the dress and unwind the bandage, a difficult task now that the dried blood has stuck the layers together, but you have to know.  And sure enough, as the last strip of bloodsoaked cloth peels away, the runes etched into your skin along your collarbones are revealed, still weeping a little blood here and there.  It was all real!  You think about who you should run tell about this first and the dull pain immediately flares into a blinding, searing agony that takes your breath away and leaves you to awkwardly tumble back onto the edge of your bed.  It was *all* real, and now you were the puppet slave to a madman.  You spent most of the remaining hours until dawn crying.The next morning, you cover the injury back up as best you can with a fresh bandage, and put on the only dress you own which has a high collar.  Feeling the need for secrecy, you also put on a hooded cloak despite generally only using it on cold days in Winter.  You then head down to the address that Rolth gave you, discovering that its a flower shop of all places?  Your need to obey eventually overcomes your anxiety about what might await you inside, and you go in to find the interior is just as pleasant and unassuming as it appears outside.  The only thing stopping your panic that you have misremembered the address you were given is that you are not feeling anything more than a dull ache in your chest  sharp bursts of searing pain have accompanied any thoughts of going anywhere else this morning.  No one else is currently in the shop besides the old woman (That is definitely Haeluna) behind the counter, whom you nervously approach.  Yes child, can I help you with something?  The woman pleasantly asks, giving you just enough courage to risk the Pains wrath by asking in response, Uh, are you Rolths contact?  He said-  Yes, and you are to never mention that name again!  The woman snaps, her demeanor abruptly losing its pleasant, helpful façade.  You will report to work today and do nothing to draw attention to yourself.  Tonight at midnight, you will go to the servants entrance and open it.  You will answer any questions asked by those waiting on the other side of that door, and then you will go home.  Do you understand?  You feverishly nod, anxiety again knotting your stomach as you consider the implications of letting an unknown group of people into the palace.  Good.  Now go!  The old woman orders, and you hurriedly flee this place.  As you leave, the woman mockingly calls after you Come again soon!That night, you open the servants door to find a dozen heavily armed men standing there waiting for you.  King Eodred had just died, and the palace was in complete disarray.  As the first of the men roughly pushes past you, he asks Wheres the Whore Queen, girl?  To which you hurriedly answer that Queen Ileosa is resting in her bedchambers, you think?  You hadnt seen the queen all day, but you could only assume she had retired there by now to mourn Eodreds death privately.  The men all file past you, barely sparing you a glance as they move deeper into the palace.  Unable to do anything more than follow your orders, you lock the door back up behind them, return the keys, and go home.Every three days you go to visit the flower shop, and briskly receive the same orders from master Rolths designated contact  spy on the queens activities and report.  But you cant really just follow the queen around and still do your job, so your reports are always sparse and inconsequential, a fact that continues to frustrate the flower shop woman.  Fortunately, many of the palaces staff have quit in the wake of Eodreds death, and so you have more latitude in your choice of duties to fulfill within the palace, otherwise you likely never would have even seen the queen as you go about your day-to-day cleaning duties.There was one interesting thing you discovered during your time as an amateur spy, however because it didnt involve Queen Ileosa you didnt report it to the flower shop lady.  One night shortly after her arrival at the palace, you caught Ambassador Andaisin in the gardens, sneaking over to Vensters Tower.  Deciding you were already in enough trouble without getting caught snooping in the menacing ambassadors business, you dont investigate the matter further but she definitely spent several hours up there with him before coming back down and returning to her own chambers, looking quite satisfied.The day of your return to Rolth draws near, and youve been completely unable to do anything but robotically continue following orders to spy and await further instructions.  Any deviation from that results in searing pain that you cannot endure for very long.  You need help from someone to escape this hell, but how?  How can you get anyone to help you when you cant even ask?  Will they even help you at that point, or just tell you to shut up and obey as the flower shop lady did?



Finally, your brief insight into Violets mind comes to an abrupt end, as your focus fades.  You had never been able to concentrate on this gift of your heritage for very long, and in this case that was probably a blessing.  You had already absorbed a flood of chaotic trauma from the maid, and it would take you a bit of time to get them all oriented in a progression that would make sense.  Meanwhile, Kroft was already heading upstairs, apparently not content to delay the confrontation with the Kings half-brother any longer.  You scurry after her, hoping to continue to be useful and frankly not wanting anyone, let alone Kroft, confront a potential regicider.  

It is only a brief ascent up a curling stairwell before you and Kroft arrive at the apparent top of the tower and your destination, a single unadorned door standing in your way.  Kroft knocks politely at first, calling out to anyone on the other side of the door, Lord Venster?  I am Field Marshall Kroft!  I would like to speak with you about your brother King Eodreds death!  When that fails to get an answer, she glances back at you, putting a finger to her lips, and then kicks the door inward with several swift blows from her boot.  The door crashes inward to reveal a room in complete disarray although this seems more the result of a lifestyle than any violent incident.

The room is crammed just shy to the point of overflowing with stuff, ranging from the half-eaten and half-spoiled foot items littering the floor and small table against one wall to books, largely confined to their sagging bookcase but also scattered about the floor, ranging in a wide variety of subjects from history to philosophy to romantic fiction (including a particularly salacious work youve read yourself involving vampire pirates), several different sets of playing cards scattered about, and finally a variety of painted miniature figures mostly arranged neatly on top of the bookshelf although a small raiding party has reached the tabletop.  Given the generous chaos of the room, it seems basically impossible to determine if anything is awry, save for the important fact that there is no Venster present  the locked room is deserted.

Gods damnit, where did he go?

Kroft growls as she sweeps her gaze carefully across the room, until her eyes settle on the ill-kept bed across the room, equidistant between the small table and the door.  Sitting conspicuously alone on top of the bed is a single unmarked book.  Carefully making her way along one of the narrow paths left in the clutter on the floor, Kroft arrives at the bed and plucks up the book, flipping it open.

Its a diary . . . written in Infernal looks like . . . though I can make out the dates, at least.

Kroft says with growing eagerness, flipping rapidly through the book to the back end, whereupon she lets out a loud curse.  She holds it up for you to see, and its immediately obvious that a large section of pages has been torn out of the tome.

Everything from the past year is gone!  Which means either Venster fled and doesnt want to be found . . . or he knew something and someone made sure wed never find his body.  Gods damnit, I thought we really had a lead this time!  Now its just ashes and all this . . . filth!

Kroft throws the diary back onto the bed with a frustrated sigh and runs her hands through her hair.

I hate this.  Aliani isnt wrong, you know.  The nobility will start to get anxious the longer this investigation goes on.  And rather than that encouraging them to cooperate theyll try to bury anything that could be twisted to point at themselves, and the more time they and the actual guilty party have the deeper the truth will get buried.  Miss Sabor could still end up being framed as their scapegoat, especially if people like Ambassador Andaisin continue to call for her arrest.

There is a soft gasp from outside the towers small window, prompting Kroft to give you a look before inclining her head towards the window and creeping over to it as quietly as she can.  You both look out the window simultaneously, and down, to find a familiar blond-haired painter casually hanging off the side of the tower wall.

*Uhhh . . . hi!  Just thought I would go for a little climb!  Never know when a skill like that will come in handy in the Shingles, eheheheh.*

The lie might be vaguely believable if Trinia wasnt hanging directly below the window to the room you and Kroft were talking at, and had obviously been listening in given the nervous blush spreading across her cheeks now.  Kroft sighs and beckons with a finger.

Well, why dont you practice some other time, and climb up here so we can talk without the risk of you losing your grip? 

*Umm . . . okay!  Actually, Im a little out of practice so my arms are getting tired.*

Trinia states with genuine relief, even accepting the hand that Kroft extends down to her to help pull her up and into the room through the window.  The painter/parkour artist sighs and reaches down to massage her bare feet one after the other, looking around the room in clear disgust.

*Ugh, so Vensters a slob too.  Well that fits . . . so where is he?*

Well, as you might have overheard, we dont know.

Kroft states flatly, rolling her eyes at the bards continuing attempts to play innocent.  This does seem to convince Trinia to drop the act, however, as a moment later the bard turns serious as she softly asks, *So what are my chances?*

Still good, if we can find the real killer.  Our only real concern here is public opinion  the city is still hurting over King Eodreds death, and there are those who are only too happy to take advantage of their pain.  Whoever is first put forward as his murderer is going to have a lot of people immediately convinced of their guilt, and thats going to put a lot of pressure on the Guard to act. Mr. Rose and Silas here are certainly convinced of your innocence, and theyve helped me before.  You could help me as well, if youre willing to answer a few questions.

Trinia sighs and reflexively moves towards the bed to sit down, then thinks better of it and simply crosses her arms.

*Okay . . . what do you want to know?*

We think Eodred was killed by a poison painted onto something he touched frequently.  Was there anything you saw him handling while he was here watching you paint?

*What kind of question is that?  Hed just sit there watching me paint, and . . . wait a minute.  Do playing cards count?*

Playing cards?

*Yeah, remember what I said?  He was always playing cards with Venster when he was here.  Come to think of . . . Venster was always wearing gloves too.  Eodred made some comment poking him about that, but Venster just laughed it off and said his hands were dried out and if he wasnt careful the skin would start to split.  Is that a problem tieflings can have?*

Trinia asked, glancing over at you.  Come to think of it, you recall Miz saying something about a playing card she found downstairs had traces of an unidentified chemical on it.

Or an excuse not to touch the cards with his bare skin.  Do you know where those cards are now?

*Yeah, theyre still downstairs over in the corner where I put them  oh my gods, does that mean Im going to get sick and die too now!?*

Doubtful.  The poison only remains dangerous for a day or two before drying out and becoming inert, apparently by design.  Unless you touched those cards while Eodred was still alive, you should be perfectly fine.  But you may have just given us a useful lead, Miss Sabor.

*REALLY!?  I helped!!?  Does that mean Im not going to be executed?*

Most likely, if we can prove those cards are how Eodred was poisoned, and Venster was the one who poisoned them.  Only one thing still confuses me . . . well, two things.  First, how did Lamm who was a minor criminal before all this, and a shut-in within the royal palace get in touch with each other to plan this?  Second, whats your connection to this plot?  Silas and Dalen certainly seem to think that Lamm was going to frame you for this, but why?  To take suspicion off of Venster?

*Maybe?  Youre the guardsman here, not me!*

Hrmm . . . your paint supplies, that you brought in to work on this painting that Eodred commissioned.  Was there anything odd about any of them?  Something extra, something that went missing, or . . .

*Oh yeah!  I was going to have to go get some more supplies, or I guess ask Queen Ileosa to send someone to this little paint shop I frequent.  I thought I was going to have enough Ochre Green, because I bought an extra one the last time I was there, but now I cant seem to find it.  I guess Randall forget to put it in my basket or I didnt actually buy an extra bottle after all and 
*
Randall Stark is dead.  Killed in a break-in two days after Eodreds death.

*HES DEAD!?  B-b-but, thats *

Highly suspicious?  I agree, which was part of my interest in you, Miss Sabor.  I suspect now that Lamm convinced Mr. Stark to hide a bottle of poison amongst your paint supplies, and then Venster took it to apply to those playing cards to poison His Majesty.

Trinia goes pale as the implications of this theory play out in her head, and for a moment it looks like the lithe climber/painter is about to faint as she sways on her feet.

*B-but . . . but that means I delivered the poison to Venster.  Th-that makes me an accessory to Eodreds murder, doesnt it!?
*
Did you know that one of the bottles in your baskets of paint contained poison?

*N-no!  Of course not!*

Then you are innocent of any wrongdoing.  But we still need to find that bottle of poison to prove it.  It has to be somewhere . . . in here . . .

Kroft says, looking around in growing dismay as she realizes that you would need to thoroughly sweep the filthy room to attempt to find wherever Venster had hidden his murder weapon.  Trinia stumbles back over to the window, leaning halfway out of it and taking several deep breaths as she seems to struggle with keeping her lunch down in her stomach.  While shes recovering her strength, Kroft starts carefully picking through the detritus, pausing to glance expectantly over at you.  Eventually Trinia recovers enough to come and join in the search, although her help is minimal given she spends most of the time alternatively making faces or quietly gagging at the mess in one corner she picked away at.  Unfortunately, despite searching the room thoroughly and finding several places where such a bottle of poisonous paint could have been hidden, no such bottle is found, prompting Kroft to punch the floor in anger.

Godsdamnit!  So either Venster took it with him along with his journal when he decided to quietly disappear, or it got disappeared along with his journal and the poison . . . and probably Venster himself.  Another dead end.  Come on, lets go make sure those cards didnt quietly disappear as well.

The three of you return to the ground floor to find that Queen Ileosa has finished her private conversation with Aliani, and the cleric of Abadar has arrived to try and remove Violets geas.

*Please continue onward to the combined post at the bottom for the events following the cleric of Abadars arrival.*


*Captain Jak*

*Spoiler: Jakkin Only*
Show


Following your whims, you decide to follow the queens bodyguard after she is dismissed by the queen so she can have a private conversation with Aliani.  Tempting to stay and figure out what that is all about too, although given theyre both still openly visible in the garden its probably going to be nothing too salacious.  The best stuff always happened behind closed doors, after all.  Well, except for those exhibitionists at that one port of call, but thats more the exception that proves the rule.

You have a momentary panic as you slip inside the castle proper again, and think you are immediately spotted by Sabrina as she whirls around and punches the nearby wall with a thunderous crack.  But its what she growls out at the same time that belays that fear, as its clearly not directed at you.

Pretentious playwright prick!

Followed a moment later after the impact of her fist against the wall.

Ugh . . . my, but that *is* a sturdy wall . . . ow.

The queens bodyguard spends a moment flexing her fist carefully while examining it, but it seems her plate gauntlet absorbed most of the force as the armor is slightly dented while the wall and Sabrinas fingers seem undamaged.  The bodyguard sighs heavily and runs her unharmed hand back through her hair.

Youre getting too attached again, Sabrina.  You know that never ends well.  Besides, shes the queen, if she wants to have a private conversation with someone, thats her business.  Even if shes never asked you to leave before . . . and its with that damn troublemaker bard shes so taken with . . . and she thinks the open-air gardens are a great place for intimacy.  Maybe I should just go back and make sure she wants me to get started now  no!  Damnit, you have a job to do Sabrina!  Just . . . just go do it and leave things well enough alone.  Then, if he touches her, you can murder him!  Why no, your Majesty, I have no idea how he could be clumsy enough to fall down those steps several times!  Dont worry though, Im still here to protect you . . . Ill always be here.

The queens bodyguard sighs heavily and shakes her head, starting to move down the hallway again.

You really need to stop talking to yourself when youre alone, Sabrina.  Only lunatics and guards on solo patrol talk to themselves, and its been years since youve walked a patrol route.  Now, how am I supposed to use this stupid magic cloak . . .

The bodyguard opens up the small package that Dalen gave her, unfolding the cloak from within and studying the small piece of paper that Dalen included, presumably the instructions for its use.  Sabrina quirks an eyebrow after only a few moments of studying the paper, reading it over again before crumbling the paper up and throwing it over her shoulder, nearly inadvertently smacking you in the eye with it.

It cant be that simple.  Bloody arrogant mages, they think were all a bunch of simpletons.

Sabrina twirls the cloak up and around her shoulders with a dramatic flare before closing the clasp to hold it in place, then she draws her falchion and stares at it intently.  After a few moments she gasps and tilts her head.

It really was that simple!  Huh.  Well, Mr. Rittle, you are certainly more concise in your instruction than Her Majesty at least . . . and more effective!

Sheathing her falchion again, the bodyguard wanders off into the castle, spending the better part of the next hour tracking down all of the castles staff individually and openly staring at them while making awkward conversation.  She tenses up at one point while interviewing one of the castles new cooks, apparently hired from among those who had lost their boat homes along the Midpoint Docks during the riots.  Then after a moment of further silently staring at the man and reaching up for her falchion, Sabrina relaxes and turns the conversation towards the mans gold ring, which he nervously confesses with a chuckle was a family heirloom and had always made him feel safe, so he simply couldnt part with it despite his previous poor living conditions.  That was the closest that Sabrina got to catching any more Violets among the castle staff, thankfully, and despite no doubt creeping out a number of the staff with her casual conversations she managed to avoid braining any of them with the flat of her blade either.

Towards the end of this process a member of the staff Sabrina had not yet interviewed found her, and announced that the cleric of Abadar had arrived.  While Sabrina was busy Interviewing them before venturing out to the front gates to go escort this cleric up to the Gardens, you decided it was best to get back up there yourself, before Sabrina returned to find you mysteriously absent.




*Please continue onward to the combined post at the bottom for the events following the cleric of Abadars arrival.*


*All But Darvin*

Sabrina returns to the gardens with a familiar face in tow  Ishani Dhatri, the same cleric who had been regularly visiting Kroft to banish her need for sleep with restorative magic.  He looks around the gardens nervously, and his eyes bulge a little bit as he sees all of you waiting for him, but forces a smile and nods.

H-h-hello.  Ish-shani Dhatri, c-cleric of Abadar.  Her Majesty s-s-sent a request for me?

Ishani manages to stammer out, pausing a moment to bow at Kroft as she emerges from the tower with Silas and Trinia a few steps behind.

Oh, F-Field Marshall!  D-d-did you require a restorative blessing today?  I was t-t-told you had c-canceled our regular meeting.

I am fine today, Ishani.  I finally managed to get a bit of sleep the other night, so for now I do not require Abadars blessings.  You will be the first to know if I require them again, however.

Oh, g-good.  Um, Your M-Majesty, the m-m-messenger s-said something about a c-curse?  Are you feeling alright now, or . . .?

Its one of my maids actually, Acolyte Dhatri.  Her name is Violet, and shes just inside here.

Queen Ileosa explains, gesturing for the cleric to enter the Tower, before Ishani holds up a hand.

Um, b-before I c-can begin, we do need to discuss p-payment.  T-True c-c-c-ivilization re-requires a b-balanced exchange, thats the Churchs g-guiding principle.  I h-hope you understand.

Sabrina gives a faint growl of disapproval, eliciting a wince from Ishani but Queen Ileosa merely nods, holding up a hand at Sabrina.

Of course, Acolyte Dhatri.  I am having a servant bring up a sum of platinum crowns from the royal treasury as we speak, although they arent here yet.

At this point, Queen Ileosa turns her gaze pointedly at Sabrina, and tilts her head back towards the castle proper, eliciting an exasperated sigh and nod from Sabrina, who turns and goes off to go see whats keeping the servant.  The queen continues her proposition smoothly.

They arent back with that money yet, but I think we can agree that the Crown of Korvosa has good enough credit to pay for the requested blessings, yes, so perhaps we could get started now rather than wait?

I-Im s-s-sorry, Your Majesty, but th-the r-rules are quite s-s-strict.  Its a religious obligation, n-not a legal one.

I see.

Queen Ileosa says, pursing her lips in frustration as she considers a way around the clerics stubborn insistence on being paid up-front.  A problem that Kroft resolves when she steps forward a moment later, unbuckling her sword from her waist.

Ishani.  This is a magical longsword gifted to me by Vencarlo Orsini when I became Field Marshall of Korvosa.  You should be able to easily confirm its enchanted quality by examining it magically, but I am also willing to attest to its authenticity in writing.  I offer this as payment for services rendered, with the caveat that I may buy it back from you prior to it being put up for sale or appropriated for the Churchs own use.

Kroft turns her gaze towards Queen Ileosa.

Your Majesty, would you be willing to buy this sword back from Ishani in my stead, once Sabrina returns with the servant and money?

Ileosa thinks a moment, and then nods, Kroft and Ishani both giving a quiet sigh of relief.

Thats good . . . because Im not sure I would be able to get my sword back without a payment plan otherwise.

Our r-r-rates are quite r-reasonable, you know.

Ishani offers after respectfully taking the sword from Kroft, and then awkwardly cradling the sheathed blade under one arm.  The cleric then follows Queen Ileosa inside, examining Violet nervously from afar before approaching the now dressed maid.

Oh, h-hello.  Ishani Dhatri, acolyte of Abadar, at your s-s-service.  I understand that you are s-suffering from a c-c-curse of s-some kind?  Can you tell me anything about that?

I dont think I can.

Violet answers honestly, and then after a moments hesitation, pulls down the collar of her new dress, revealing the line of runes etched into her skin.  She gasps in pain immediately as the runes flares to life, prompting Ishani to reach out and grab Violets head to remove it, allowing the collar to rise back into place and conceal the runes once more.

We believe it to be a geas of some sort.  Violet was also injured severely by a magical contingency that was also put into place by the same person who set up the geas.  Dr. Reiner said that her muscles were permanently damaged, and would require a powerful restorative blessing to cure.

Queen Ileosa explained, and Ishani nodded along, carefully holding Krofts sword in one hand while digging around in his satchel with his other hand.

Y-yes, I have b-brought s-s-several s-scrolls, s-some penned by Archbanker T-tuttle himself, if those prove necessary.  For now, I will attempt to use my own magic to r-remove the geas.  I will need to use a s-scroll of Restoration to heal the other injuries, if thats alright?

Whatever she needs.

Very well.

Finding the scroll he wanted, Ishani thought for a moment, and then awkwardly tucked the scroll tube between his legs, Krofts sword under his arm, and then used that hand to hold up his holy symbol when he stretched out his one free hand over Violets head.

May the righteousness of Abadar shine forth, and His justice restore the balance to your life that was taken from you.

Ishani intones, and nothing seems to happen in the wake of his spell completing.  Sabrina steps inside at this point, a bulging sack in one hand and a sheepish looking manservant in the other.

Caught our new servant here helping themselves to a few handfuls of the treasury, and  oh, youve already started?  Did it work?

Over on her seat, Violet exhales explosively as she relaxes and opens her eyes.

I . . . I think so?

And then bracing herself again, she says out loud, I was kidnapped by a manic named Rolth and forced to spy on Her Majesty!  They even forced me to let in a gang of men to try and kill you!

No gasp of pain accompanies this admission, and Violet lets out a giddly laugh as she hugs herself and Ishani fumbles out the scroll, unfurling it with one hand and starting to read out its inscription while continuing to hold one hand over Violet.  He just barely manages to get done with the inscription before Violet leaps off of her seat, lunging forward to throw herself down at Queen Ileosas feet, wrapping her arms around the queens legs as her laughter abruptly shifts into equally wild sobs.  Through the tears the maid manages to choke out Its finally over.  Thank you Your Majesty.  Im so so sorry.  Please forgive me!

Sabrina, meanwhile, drop the sack of money as she rapidly steps forward and draws her falchion, her face a mask of fury rather than concern at this moment.

What did you just say!?  That was *you* who let those bastards in!?

Kroft awkwardly reaches down for her sword, and then moves to interpose herself between Sabrina and Queen Ileosa/Violet, arms outstretched.  Sabrina gives the Field Marshall a hard shove that sends her stumbling back out of the way, hitting the wall hard enough to throw her head back to crash against the stone.

STAY OUT OF THIS CRESSIDIA!  AND AS FOR YOU, YOU TREASONOUS BITCH, IM GONNA 

SABRINA!

Queen Ileosas voice cracks out over even Sabrinas threatening shouts.  The queen has one hand now resting on the top of Violets head, and the other hand outstretched towards her bodyguard.  With Violets arms wrapped around her legs, the queen cannot really move to interpose herself in the same way as Kroft did, but her intent to do the same is clear.

You will NOT harm a hair on Violets head!  She was NOT responsible for her actions, and she has already suffered enough regardless!  If you cannot control yourself, then you can wait for me outside!  Do you understand!?

SHE LET IN A DOZEN MEN TO KILL US!  WE CANT JUST FORGIVE THAT 

Sabrina.  Go outside.

But 

NOW.

Frowning, the bodyguard slowly sheaths her falchion, bows to Queen Ileosa, and wordlessly turns and walks out, her hands still shaking.  Violet continues clinging to Queen Ileosa and sobbing into her the long skirt of her dress.  Kroft gingerly feels the back of her head, taking her sword back from Ishani who offers to her before going over to the sack of coins and with a bit of a struggle hefting it over one shoulder.

Um, is t-t-there anything else that is required of Abadars s-servant today?  Otherwise I c-can s-s-see myself out.

Ishani offers, and takes his leave at a nod from Ileosa.  Meanwhile the servant who had been caught attempting to pocket some coins from the royal treasury is still standing awkwardly in the corner, almost trying to blend in with the wall and remain unseen.

*Spoiler: Aliani Only*
Show


There's something about the sight of the queen trying awkwardly and uncertainly to comfort the sobbing maid kneeling at her feet that triggers a memory in the back of your mind.  Zellara's fortune telling board, as she flips over the card you had chosen - the strange avian creature that was half beautiful peacock, half deformed cockatrice.  You hear Zellara's words again in your head as you look on at this woman you once hated - what did you think of her now?

"The Peacock  and also the Cockatrice. There are so many things in life that are in duality, opposites intrinsically linked together such that they cannot be defined without the other. Beauty  hideousness. Love  hate. Hope  despair. Which of the two you see is all a matter of perspective. The Peacock, or the Cockatrice  what will you choose to see?

----------


## Darvin

> Hello Dalen. Hes expecting you. Hows your business coming along?


"Well enough; there were a few lean days where I had to be mindful of the overhead, but I've managed to find enough patronage to get by and even profit," Dalen responds, enjoying one last pleasant exchange before striding into the next room, cautious but equally curious as to the differences in this timeline. In the previous one dear old dad had let him hit rock bottom... what had gone differently here?




> He is no longer my son.


Well, that much was the same at least.




> And you are 30 seconds late.  Not very smart to keep the man who holds the fate of your business in his hands waiting.


"Oh, how silly of me, having prioritized the woman responsible for more than doubling my revenue as of late," Dalen smirks, expecting Raemus to make a quip about how little he must have been earning for one client to have such a large impact.

He turns to Evangeline as she leaves and gives her a confident smile and a wink, then turns to his father and the two glares meet. Dalen's smile doesn't flinch. He listens dutifully to every word the man speaks, but grows increasingly irritated with the rambling about garnishing and debtor prisons. Dalen knew all of his, and father knew that well. He pulls out his pocketwatch in plain view of Raemus, looking briefly at the time before snapping it shut. The expense of such a luxury item would not be lost on the onlooker, "are you finished?" Dalen asks as he pulls a carefully measured bag of coins from his pocket. Truth be told, Dalen didn't know the specific terms of the agreement in this timeline, though the ledger written in his own hand that he'd found in a drawer had made it quite clear the frequency and amount of the payments to the bank. He carefully places the coins on the desk in front of him.

"Now then, _High Banker_, I have other business with you. I've spent many days of the past week sleuthing and following trails to provide detailed reports to my patron, who wants more than anything to find her late husband's murderer and bring him to justice. It's a high profile case, made the front page of Korvosa Gazette this morning," Dalen pauses to let the implications sink in, "I've learned a great deal of surprising things in the course of providing my services, most of which I've been asked to remain quiet about for hopefully obvious reasons. But a few days ago I overhead something quite remarkable. In a secret meeting room filled with the lords of the Korvosan underworld, a proxy of Gaedren Lamm boasted that they will rob the bank of Bank of Abadar, and by his claim it will happen tomorrow,"

Dalen steps forward and puts his hand on the table, "the man who raised me taught me that when faced with an unbreakable lock the smart thief will steal the key from the owner. The confidence in that voice was of a man who already had the key in his pocket," Dalen steps back and shrugs, "but then again, maybe it's nothing. Maybe it's just empty boasting, and just how reliable is the information provided by a man who would so carelessly be a whole _thirty seconds_ late? Take from it what you will,"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: Stat Precis*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Having returned in advance of Sabrina, Jakkin mulls over what he had observed in his little shadowing session.  Interesting, certainly.  Insightful, doubtless.  Helpful?  Actionable?

Dubious.

Still, it certainly explains a few things.

In the ruckus that erupts in the wake of the perhaps inadvertent confession from Violet, Jakkin uses the distraction to look into something that has caught his attention, moving with the stealth only one of those half the size of those around him can manage.

*"Stealing right from the treasury when yer tasked tbe there, so soon after takin employment at the castle,"* he observes from the servants elbow.  *"Truth be told, I can nae tell if youve got great, big, massive stones dragging between yer legs to try such a thing, or if they be in yer head instead."*

He shakes his head.  *"In either case, you done be sloppy, and could cost you a hand if you dont be careful.  Whats  your story?"* he asks with curiosity.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani returned, a couple of steps behind the queen, with a bemused yet satisfied expression on his face.  He stood back at the fringe of the action, content to let the Abadaran take center stage.  He found himself thinking wholly inappropriate things to say -- things like _true civilization requires you give me a big pile of coins or **** off and suffer, you mean_, and at one point he let out a loud sigh as they negotiated precise terms of the payment.  

"Oh for heaven's sake, how much is it?" he muttered, beginning the fumble through the increasingly-disorganized pile of coins settling heavily in his pack.  Kroft was faster though, and presumably the sword was more than enough to cover.  Just as well, and he had to grudgingly admit it was better than he himself could do... or probably afford.  _Not that that should matter, of course, in a just world it wouldn't matter at all... hey, why is she drawing her sword?_

"No, nononono, you can't..." was all he could say, a moment too late and entirely ineffectually, and he put out a hand that wasn't anywhere near the line of potential attack -- and probably would have just gone flying off its wrist into the corner if it had been.  He glared after Sabrina, trying to figure out some potential milieu in which he might properly give her the face-slapping awakening she deserved in that moment.

As for the queen?  Yes, that memory of the fortune teller popped in just then for no reason.  Peacock or cockatrice?  A decent soul in a position of utter societal hubris?  The answer was clear enough: both, of course.  Both.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas wanted to clasp Violet's hands at each new image. He helplessly watched each new pain she was introduced to. The screaming. The tears. He had never experienced such a thing, though it was promised to him by his father every few times he did not succeed in a task when he was a child. Silas' pantomime ended quickly into the second vision. His lips trembled more and more, and his only curse was to his parentage for he could not cry with her. Instead he put his hands to his face to hide the despair he shared with her - brief as it was compared to that of the maid's. 

When Silas stood from his venture into the tortured mind of Violet, his knees shook from a tempered exhaustion. Any jovial features vanished from his face as he trudged out of the room as the doctor arrived. Once placed to speak, he could only give mild details. As he told of the visions witnessed, his voice trembled with anxiety. His hands fluttered between his hips and his heart as they unconsciously calmed him enough to speak.

"There were such terrifying images. She was taken in the night by... Dragged to the sewers... cabbage head? What she has gone through is all too terrible for words!"

He stopped speaking altogether in an effort to collect the visions into a concise story.

"Give me time for the answers I've seen. I don't think she did anything."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Silas leaped back at the field marshall's abrupt entrance into Venster's abode.

"Hardly necessary - though I do not mind the _display_."

Silas picked through the bookcase as Kroft made her way to the bed. Eyeing the works of Steppen Onesdic, famed romance author, Silas tucked the novel into his arm just as Kroft spoke up about Venster's journal.

"A word on Venster! I believe I viewed the ambassador entering his tower through Violet's eyes. I can't say as to when, but I suspect it was a more recent development. I'm still putting it all together."

He approached her to peer over a shoulder in hopes he might glean some knowledge from her skimming. Just as he thought she might slow down, the end of the story was torn away. Once it was tossed back onto the bed, Silas frowned. He understood her exasperation. Just as he reached out to her, Trinia seemed to announce herself from the window.

The conversation from her entrance flowed around him. He could hardly keep up, only supplying the occasional "hmm" or "uh huh" to an otherwise full discussion.

"Ah! Don't fall! I fear whatever sickness may befall you if you were to touch Venster's floor unprotected - WHERE ARE YOUR SHOES?!"

Barely able to continue the search with that on his mind, he plucked the journal from the bed while doing his very best to not actually touch the bed itself. He of course left with the smut as well.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Once down the steps his mind was more able to adjust to the complex trauma he had witnessed. Without ever finding a moment to properly explain, Violet seemed to become well enough to do so herself. Her explanations were met with nods from Silas as he could confirm the images he saw with her words.

It was the sudden threats and assault that left him shocked since he'd already witnessed the worst of what Violet had to say.

"Cressida!"

He lunged to aide her before hitting the floor, but the impact was truer than his speed. Kneeling down, he put a hand under her head and clasped her arm to help her up. He turned his head back to Sabrina with a sharpened anger. He greatly resisted kicking her squarely between the legs, then spitting on her as she squirmed.

----------


## Inspectre

*Darvin*

Hmph.  Well, I suppose one overly generous client with more gold than sense could easily double your business, such as it is.

Raemus retorted, taking a swipe at the size of your business as predicted.  The High Banker does lean back into his chair with a satisfied smirk as he folds his arms across your chest, quietly waiting for you to elucidate on this topic.  He seems somewhat satisfied when you drop the latest monthly payment for your loan down onto his desk, but his smugness loses a bit of its edge as you go on to describe your newest client.  Its not to last, however, as Raemuss surprise is replaced with a scowl as you move the discussion on to your true reason for being here.

Bah!  As I said earlier, it seems youve found an overly generous client with more gold than sense.  We will see how long the fickle winds of the Royal Court continue to blow your way  as you may yet learn, the higher you go, the further there is to fall.  But very well, for now at least it seems your business is solvent and capable of repaying the Bank of Abadars trust given time.

Raemus flips open the ledger on his desk and makes a small notation, presumably noting your payment and approving the continuance of your loan.  Without looking up at you he continues.

As for your warning, well, we have already been alerted by Field Marshall Kroft of this potential threat to the Bank.  You can rest assured that while we are taking it seriously, as we do all such threats, we have received little information beyond the bold declaration from this thief that he intends on robbing us.  We routinely get informed about such boasts from various criminals, and from time to time even have to thwart serious efforts to actually carry out such threats.  Rarer still, such attempts actually succeed  if were talking about the minor contents of a tellers cashbox.  The Vaults, however, have never been successfully breached thanks to our confidential security, and so if this Gaedren Lamm wants to swipe a tellers cashbox and claim that he robbed the Bank of Abadar, well, bravo to him for managing that much.  But I will need to see more credible evidence than mere words before I believe in this petty criminals threats!

Dropping his quill back into its holder, Raemus looks up at you pointedly as he snatches up the purse of coins you left on his desk.

I believe that this concludes our business for today.  Unless, of course, you have more rumors and intrigue that you feel compelled to share at this time?  If not, then I trust that you can see yourself out.

And with that, Raemus snaps shut the ledger in front of him, setting it aside in favor of a different book which he flips open and begins to peruse.


*PiccadillyPi*

Kroft glances at you with a look of concern as you struggle to recover from what you have seen in Violets memories.  She even briefly raises a hand as if to offer some form of reassuring touch before she reconsiders and lets the hand drop.

I am sure what she has been through is unpleasant, and I dont need those particular details.  But places shes been, people shes met . . . information like that could be crucial in tracking down those responsible for what happened.  I dont know what you saw, but try to focus on those details.

Kroft offers, although she does not press any further at this point, giving you the time you had requested to sift through the sequence of horrors you had just been exposed to.

********************

Trinia glances down at her bare feet with a bemused smirk at your outburst.

*What?  Did you think I was going to climb all the way up here without being able to feel what I was gripping  both hands *and* feet?  I do it all the time in the Shingles!*

Her confidence fades a moment later as the reason for your voiced concern suddenly registers, and she hops from one foot to the other with a disgusted expression before abandoning that plan in favor of leaping to the windowsill, hanging off it with her feet braced against the stonework just below it on either side.

*Ew, ew, ew, youre right!  Leaving those shoes behind was a mistake!  Who knows what that pervert left lying around the place!*

Given you just said you regularly climb around in the Shingles, I think youll be fine.

Kroft notes with a hint of amusement creeping into her voice, prompting a not-so-amused glance from Trinia over her shoulder.

*Thats different!  Ugh, I think I need to go wash my feet now!  Bye!*

Trinia then leverages herself up and smoothly swings out through the window, spinning around to catch the window sill with her hands again and keep her from sailing out away from the tower entirely.  She then drops out of sight, rapidly scrambling her way back down the outside of the tower, her progress faintly audible as a periodic stream of ew, ew, ew!  Kroft leans out the window to follow her visibly for a moment, and then returns her attention to you, shaking her head.

Miss Sabor is certainly an . . . odd . . . young woman, isnt she?

Her amusement only lasts as long as it takes you to mention the memory you sifted out of Violets, that of Ambassador Andaisin paying Venster a late-night visit recently.

Did she, now?  Curiouser and curiouser . . . I think I may need to speak with the Ambassador at some point in the near future about her involvement in all this.

*All But Darvin*

At Jakkins quiet prodding, the would-be thief shrugs and scowls.

Like shed miss a handful o coin with the way its all piled up down there!  Id have gotten away with it, clean, if that damn guard bitch of hers hadnt given me a pat down!  Gotta take advantage of opportunities when they present themselves!  But I suppose its off to Longacre for me now, isnt it?  Still better than a life on the streets.

You were given an opportunity here, and you chose to squander it.

Queen Ileosa said, having apparently overheard the not-so-quiet rebuttal to Jakkin.  After a moments pause, the queen sighs and shakes her head.

But I suppose I am also to blame for placing undue trust in you, and providing you with too great of a temptation.  I was willing to offer you employment and shelter, but since you are not satisfied with those then I shall release you to seek your fortunes elsewhere.  Take what belongings you have left, along with the pay that you are due, and go.

You serious!?  

The thief grunts, blinking in confusion at this sudden reversal of fortunes, and when no follow-up clause seems to be coming, the man shakes his head as he turns to go gathering up his things.

You damn nobles are all crazy.

If Queen Ileosa heard that retort, she gives no sign as she has returned her full attention back to Violet, eventually managing to coax the maid back up to her feet as Violets sobbing dims to more quiet tears.

I likewise forgive you as well, Violet.  This was all clearly done against your will, and even if not, you have already suffered more than enough punishment for your part in this incident.  If you wish to stay on here as a member of the castle staff, you are welcome to do so, although given what has happened to you as a result of working here, I would also understand if you wish to go else  

Whatever Queen Ileosa was going to say next is cut off by another loud sob from Violet as she lunges forward and attaches herself to the queen again, this time burying her face into the queens shoulder as a fresh round of crying starts up.

Oh thank you, Your Majesty!

The maid manages to croak out, this time seeming to be crying with relief rather than grief, although it makes little difference to Queen Ileosas obvious discomfort.  Fortunately, she is given something else to concentrate on as Silas helps Kroft back up onto her feet.

I suppose Your Majesty would display a similar level of magnanimousness to a complaint filed against her personal bodyguard for assault.

Kroft grunts, gingerly reaching up to touch the back of her head and wincing.  Queen Ileosa sighs and gently frees herself from Violets grasp, walking over to the Field Marshall and raising a hand up.

I am sorry for Sabrinas behavior today, Field Marshall Kroft.  I will talk to her later and ensure that similar incidents dont happen again.  Still, no permanent harm has been done, right?

The queen intones the words to a spell and extends her hand towards Kroft clearly intending on touching her to expend the magic, only to have her hand caught by the wrist by the Field Marshall.  Then, after a moments consideration, Kroft sharply lets go of Queen Ileosas wrist.

Not so far, but I think Id like to keep the reminder to avoid getting in Sabrinas way next time.

Kroft explains, and Queen Ileosa accepts this with a frown and a nod, retreating back out of Krofts way as she turns her attention to Violet.

Miss Violet, if you are willing to speak on your experiences to help the Guard catch those responsible, we can do that here and now, or later at Citadel Volyshenek.  You just need to ask for me, and I will leave word to show you right up to my office, where we will be able to speak privately.

Wiping her tears away, the maid nods and responds with, Yes, I . . . I think I need a bit of time to compose myself, if thats alright.

Kroft nods and then regards the group before reaching up to touch the back of her head and wince again.

In that case, I think Im done here for the day.  With your leave, Your Majesty.

Granted.

Queen Ileosa responds coolly, and the Field Marshall sees herself out.  You likewise take your leaves as well, after Silas confirms that Trinia managed to successfully climb back down the side of the tower and was currently washing her feet off in one of the small fountains dotting the gardens.  Also in the gardens was Sabrina, practicing with her sword in regimented stances and swings that while more advanced are also clearly based on the basic forms that Vencarlo showed to Aliani the previous night.  As the bodyguard goes through the motions, her pace slows and her swings become more precise as her anger melts away.  As all of you are moving to leave, she pauses in her practice to call out to you as she sheaths the falchion back in its place across her back.

Shes going to get herself killed, you know.  Whether its out there on the streets, or from letting the wrong person get too close.  The sick bastard who cut up Violet could have just as easily told her to stick a knife in Her Majestys gut one night at dinner.  Or Lamm could have sent his bunch of thugs in here all cracked up on Shudder.  Ive only got _one_ job to do, and thats keeping Her Majesty safe in spite of all that  in spite of her.  So if you want to hate me for that, thats fine, but I dont have the luxury of treating any threat to Her Majesty gently.

Sabrina looks like shes about to add more to her argument, but then just sighs and looks away, concluding with a final admission.

Even if I am doomed to fail in the end.

----------


## Darvin

> as you may yet learn, the higher you go, the further there is to fall.


"How many times in my life have you told me that? And when has it ever stopped me?" Dalen smirks.




> But I will need to see more credible evidence than mere words before I believe in this petty criminals threats!


"I'd much sooner believe the boast was a completely empty misdirection than a paltry attempt to raid a cashbox. There is no question that the boast was _understood_ by everyone present to be a claim upon the vaults, and that this would only be the beginning," Dalen strokes his chin, wondering just how much he could share - and what would be believed.

"I've seen enough these past days to know Lamm is out of his depth. He's convinced he is fated to die very soon, and acts as if every day will be his last. The man has shadowy financiers providing enormous sums of support, has a necromancer in his employ whose craft far eclipses my own, consorts with a deranged cult that performs reckless magical experimentation. The kinds of people who will cause great devastation in their wake before they destroy themselves. Whatever is coming will be without hesitation or regard for consequences. Even if they're thwarted, there may well be blood on the floor tomorrow. Make sure it's not your's," Dalen nods and sees himself out.

Making a brief detour to purchase a potion of cure light wounds before leaving the bank (better safe than sorry), Dalen sets his sights upon the Goldmarket. He had a number of spells in mind, and hoped they would be useful in the days to come.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I presume a 1st level potion is available at standard market rate from the temple of Abadar.

Dalen is on the hunt for spells to learn. Preferably in spellbook form as those are less expensive than scrolls, but I won't hesitate to buy scrolls if they're available. I remind the GM that I maintain a wishlist in the google doc I use for his spellbook and any spell on that list is desirable.

There are three spells in particular I'm most interested in right now:
* Ears of the City
* Stone Shield
* Moment of Greatness
* Resist Energy
* Page-Bound Epiphany

----------


## Inspectre

Dalen's search for new spellbooks turn up three that may be of interest to him:

*Spoiler: Book 1*
Show


A small traveling spellbook that seems to have belonged to an nobleman's idiot child, with a basic focus on Conjuration.  In addition to being speckled here and there with food and drink stains, this appears to have been the incompetent mage's first spellbook as all of the beginner cantrips are still present.  After a bit of haggling with the shopkeep over the uselessness of purchasing something every single mage of *any* skill would already know, Dalen manages to get them to charge half-price for the cantrips, which still feels like a rip-off.

Traveling Spellbook (41/50 Pages Used) - 235 GP

All 0th-Level Cantrips (All 30 of them!)

1st:
Hold Portal (Ab.)Expeditious Construction (Con.)Glue Seal (Con.)Unseen Servant (Con.)Ear-Piercing Scream (Evo.)Ventriloquism (Illu.)Interrogation (Necro.)

2nd
Retrieve Item (Con.)Mirror Image (Illu.)





*Spoiler: Book 2*
Show


A standard spellbook that appears to have been well-cared for (save for the blood-stain along one corner), and seems to have been written by a generalist mage of high intellect whose potential was clearly cut short by too much focus on utility.

Standard Spellbook (20/100 Pages Used) - 295 GP

1st Level:
Alarm (Ab.)Protection from Chaos (Ab.)Shield (Ab.)Air Bubble (Con.)Sleep (Enchant.)Unprepared Combatant (Enchant.)Ear-Piercing Scream (Evo.)Floating Disk (Evo.)Touch of Combustion (Evo.)Color Spray (Illu.)Darting Duplicate (Illu.)Expeditious Excavation (Trans.)

2nd:
Communal Endure Elements (Ab.)Page-Bound Epiphany (Div.)Locate Object (Div.)Hideous Laughter (Enchant.)



*Spoiler: Book 3*
Show


The third book is a compact spellbook that appears to have been either a lighter traveling book or a back-up spellbook for a higher-level wizard with an eclectic taste in spells, which includes the special surprise of a 4th level spell - Dimension Door!

Compact Spellbook (39/70 Pages Used) - 860 GP

1st:
Hold Portal (Ab.)Invisibility Alarm (Ab.)Protection from Chaos (Ab.)Stunning Barrier (Ab.)Stone Shield (Con.)Heightened Awareness (Div.)Identify (Div.)Mindlink (Div.)Bungle (Enchant.)Memorize Page (Enchant.)Floating Disk (Evo.)Disguise Self (Illu.)Cause Fear (Necro.)Touch of Blindness (Necro.)

2nd:
Protection from Arrows (Ab.)Acid Arrow (Con.)Communal Mount (Con.)Create Pit (Con.)Heckle (Enchant.)Shadow Anchor (Illu.)

3rd:
Protection from Energy (Ab.)Pellet Blast (Con.)Vampiric Touch (Necro.)

4th:
Dimension Door (Con.)

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani listened, and watched, giving a quick signal to the would-be thief to stick around for a moment -- not that he'd be especially inclined.

He observed Sabrina's movements with interest -- _supposing that's what the advanced class looked like, something you don't get into until three or four hours in_, he chuckled to himself.  He listened, and dammit if a brief flash of concern didn't betray his face.

"I don't hate you" he replied impassively, shaking his head.  "But you going after the girl -- it's not that she didn't know any better, she _couldn't_ do any different even though she wanted to.  Blaming _her_ for it is like breaking a hammer ... no ... like blaming the worm for the fisherman not catching anything for dinner.  Neither of them want to be involved, neither had any real say in the matter, and one way or another they're going to get eaten alive by someone with no way to do a thing about it.  So perhaps, next time you want to attack someone like her, maybe you can take it out on someone else.  Or get a puppy to kick."

"As for Her Majesty... I think Bremelson said it best: 'The bird in the gilded cage, its home lined with the choicest paper and fed the finest of fruits, still _wants_; above all else, to fly.'  You catch the meaning?  I understand it's your job, you feel, to keep her alive and the only way to do that is to lock her away.  But if you want her to remain herself,  let her feel ALIVE, while she still can; locking her in a tower does her no good.  The time will come soon enough when the weight of authority begins to grind her down.  _That's_ when she's going to need someone to _really_ protect her."

"You think you've got it so bad?  Try feeling that way about the whole city."

He actually gave her a chance to rejoinder before signing off, finding his way over to apparently the worst thief in the world and sizing him up.  Something didn't seem right.

"So, uh, at the risk of making an ass of myself: what is it makes a man so desperate he nicks a few coins from a place with probably enough magic treasure to blind an Acadamae student learning how to spot magic, and so much finer metal that wouldn't weigh you down?  In front of someone that can probably take your head clean off with one blow, even?  You don't mind my saying, the risk-reward ratio seems all wrong.  So ... what gives?  You _trying_ to get thrown in jail?"

----------


## Darvin

After a lot of haggling and a small amount of accountancy, Dalen purchases all three spellbooks and the scroll of Mad Monkeys.

*Spoiler: Accounting*
Show


Lower bound value is equal to the scribing rights cost (5 gp for cantrip, 10 gp for 1st level, 40 gp for 2nd level, 90 gp for 3rd level, 160 gp for 4th level), while upper bound value is equal to the scroll cost (12.5 gp for cantrip, 25 gp for 1st, 150 gp for 2nd, 375 gp for 3rd, and 700 gp for 4th)

*Book 1:*
Cost: 235 gp, 167.5 gp recouped

2 useful rare cantrips (10-25 gp)
1 useful 1st level spell (10-25 gp)
1 useful 2nd level spell (40-150 gp)

Value of spellbook: 60 gp - 200 gp

Verdict: possible negative value, depending on whether Mirror Image can be obtained later from a source other than a scroll. It's a fairly small loss in that event, so even if this ends up being paying a small premium it's worthwhile to guarantee access to the spell now.

*Book 2:*
Cost: 295 gp, 147.5 gp recouped

3 useful 1st level spells (30-75 gp)
2 useful 2nd level spells (80-300 gp)

Value of spellbook: 110-375 gp

Verdict: almost certainly positive value; worst case is 37.5 gp loss, which is an acceptable risk to potentially save hundreds of GP. While we do own a scroll of Locate Object, we haven't scribed it yet so using this book effectively saves us the scroll, and it's very unlikely we will have the opportunity to scribe the spell from another spellbook before we bite the bullet and scribe it from the scroll, so picking this up now makes sense.

*Book 3:*
Cost: 860 gp, 430 recouped

4 useful 1st level spells (40-100 gp)
2 useful 2nd level spells (80-300 gp)
1 useful 3rd level spell (90-375 gp)
1 useful 4th level spell (160-700 gp)

Verdict: this is a long-term investment, the spells contained at 1st and 2nd level are absolutely not worth the price of the book. However, Protection from Energy and Dimension Door are spells Dalen will _definitely_ want to know eventually and this ambitious Wizard acts like the kind of Wizard he wants to be. Which is to say, he's going to bite and buy those spells that are a little bit outside of his current pay grade.

Going to pass on the Scroll of Summon Monster III; already blown the bank on new spells, and actually scribing these new spells will cost an addition 650 gp.



After making his way home, Dalen carefully catalogs all three books, and finds them a safe storage place with the other valuable components the shop keeps. He then pulls out one of the books in particular and spends several hours scribing, hoping that Aliani would be through the door later in the evening to try something. It was unlikely to work - this was not a spell that can ascertain well-guarded secrets - but if this information was known and catalogued somewhere out in the open he just might be able to glean some understanding about that eye. Knowing exactly what kind of entity they were dealing with would be invaluable in the coming battle.

(Dalen spends a total of 1805 gp)

----------


## PiccadillyPi

*Earlier in the tower of Sickly Sticky Sheets & Stones*

"If you don't mind my being there. While I am not the wisest, I am smarter than the a-ver-age whore - that might be the worst way I've ever sold myself."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Now-ish*

Silas allowed the others some distance before speaking with Sabrina at last.

"I do not hate you. If anything darling, I feel I understand you more than perhaps anyone else in the room. I am however INCREDIBLY ****ING ENRAGED by what you've done and are doing. So much so that for a moment I could hardly remember why. I would like to speak with you again when I am not busy. Perhaps in the gardens with blunted swords? I doubt you would be sated by air alone - much like myself. I'd have to charge you for the pleasure of beating me, mind, but I can afford you the 'friends and family' rate."

He laughed a little laugh.

"Without any family, this is a much funnier rate for me than some of the slags I've work with."

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Upon leaving the castle, it was time for Aliani to go home and have a good, long think about things.  

*First order of business:* whatever was to come, whatever opportunities might present themselves, there was no sense in making it obvious that he was involved in this.  To that end, he spent much of the afternoon working on a new disguise -- nothing too outlandish, just a little reddening of the hair here, a little whitening of the skin there, a small scar right on the tip of the chin would do nicely as a focal point. Much like others, the point wasn't to become anyone in particular, just to be ... not himself.   He spent hours over it trying to get the details right, redoing the scar a few too many times, but when he looked in the mirror, he was happy with the final creation.  It was perhaps a waste, but if it bought a few seconds with the right person, at the right time...

A moment's thought later, the grand devil from that latest production was lost to the winds of time, replaced in his cloak by the newest creation.

*Second order of business*: figure out a plan.  That would require thinking, and walking, and thinking.  The walking part, wandering semi-purposefully down the more familiar thoroughfares in the city,  seemed to be doing fine, but the thinking part ... there were far too many options. _Where would they be coming from?  How many?  When?  Was it all a ruse, a distraction for something even more diabolical?  Would they even let us try to get in a position to help in the first place?  What would happen if the bank got robbed, and then people came to retrieve their savings only to find nothing there?_ (That last thought brought a mixture of horror and mild amusement.) _And where the hell was I?_ Evening turned to night, and the endeavor was proving less fruitful than hoped, when he found himself headed back toward home... and passing a block or so from Mr. Rittle's establishment.  Surely he'd have some ideas, if it wasn't too late... which, by the glow of the light under the door, it wasn't.  

Somewhat tentatively, he gave a few raps on the front door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Taking 360 minutes (rolled in chat) to take 20 on getting a disguise just right ... as per usual, not trying to impersonate anyone in particular.  Placing disguise in my quick change cloak.

Not pictured: in the morning I'm spending 180 gp (book value) on 2 each of liquid ice, alchemist fire, acid flask, and smokesticks.

----------


## Darvin

Upon hearing the rapping at the door Dalen quietly stirs from his work on the spellbook in front of him. He steeled his heart for the possibility of yet another messenger from Kroft or the Queen detailing yet another disaster, but after a brief glance through the peephole and a few words to confirm the identity of the disguised man, Dalen unlocks and unlatches the door and lets him in. After shutting it behind him he invites Aliani into his study.

"I can't say I expected anything else, but the bank of Abadar is characteristically overconfident. Few have any inkling of the depth Lamm has found himself in. We've seen enough to know that there's still more to be found, but I suspect as of tomorrow many will start taking him significantly more seriously... which is both good and bad, good because there will be more allies who will take his threat seriously, and bad because others will be moved to join him," Dalen softly raps his fingers on his desk, "and there's the matter of this 'Rolth', a powerful and pitiless wizard clearly in league with Lamm. Regardless of whether he is the genuine article or not, my magic isn't anywhere nearly as potent as what he is capable of... not _yet_," 

Dalen gestures towards the spellbooks on his desk, "small steps forward for now; while spells of higher order still elude me despite how close I feel I am, there is much power and knowledge to be had within the realms of my current ability," he holds up his own spellbook, freshly dried ink on the pages, "Divination magic, not of your tradition but I'm sure you can see the subtle hints and patterns that give it away as such. This particular spell casts a surprisingly wide net, drawing upon the nature of libraries and the many minds that peruse them to find information that may be stowed in very far-away places. A touch of hyper-cognition to quickly filter through the relevant information, and this spell can allow us to very quickly find information that would otherwise be unavailable to us. We saw that eye, Aliani, we need to know what we're up against and somewhere out there in the world someone knows something about it,"

"There is one concern I do have, however. Those same magical lines that this spell uses to acquire information can be used to deliver potentially harmful payloads. It's rare, but with the Derro involved I can't rule out that this entity they are affiliated with has laid traps for anyone reaching out for information about them. It I'd like you to provide me with an abjuration, just in case," once properly warded takes a deep breath and prepares to cast Page-Bound Epiphany.

*Spoiler: Checks*
Show


Knowledge Arcana: (1d20+19)[*26*] I'm feeling like pushing my luck tonight.
Fortitude: (1d20+4)[*24*]
Reflex: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Will: (1d20+5)[*16*]

It is statistically likely I will flub at least one of these checks; let's see if it's one that matters.

----------


## Inspectre

*Earlier, All But Dalen*

Sabrina sighs and looks away at Aliani's (and Silas's) reassurances, both of which are immediately followed by a statement of their feelings on the matter of punishing Violet.

"I . . . may have a problem with my temper."

Sabrina says simply, in what was perhaps the understatement of the year, although the bodyguard is quick to clarify.

"There are times that I just see red and have to hit something.  The training I've had helps but sometimes . . . well, my control of it slips.  Hearing what Violet said took me back to that night . . . I'm good, but it's not exactly easily to fight twelve men at once, to prevent even one from slipping past . . . and then the thought that it could have been prevented if Violet had just fought against the Geas, endured the pain, had just asked for help earlier . . ."

Sabrina clenches her gauntleted hands into fists, and then releases them with another explosive sigh.

But you and Her Majesty are right - Violet's already suffered, and it was not by her choice this all happened.  Suppose I should apologize to her next time I see her.  But if I ever find that twiddle-fingers who did it to her though . . . we're going to have words.

Sabrina lets the empty threat hang in the air with a disturbing little smile, although it disappears just as quickly as she turns her attention to Silas, staring intently at him.

"Are you . . . offering to spar with me?  It's been a while since I've had anyone willing to make that offer - only the idiot rookie guardsmen when I first came here as Her Majesty's bodyguard, and they quickly learned their error.  Come by the castle anytime, I have a nice set of training swords we can use.  And it'll just be sparring."

Sabrina concludes firmly, which just leaves Aliani's final comment about Her Majesty, leading to Sabrina to sigh again.

"I know . . . but just like I only have one job, I only have one thing I'm good at - *hurting* other people.  When Her Majesty first started . . . sending Her Handmaiden out, it was a little amusing, and I figured there was no harm in letting her have some alone time.  But it's not safe, not anymore with Lamm and now this Rolth guy wanting her dead.  The bird may hate the cage, Mr. Rose, but it's the only thing between it and the mangy alley cat that wants to eat it.  And if Her Majesty ends up hating me for it . . . well, at least I protected her for as long as I could."

As the group moves to walk away from the bodyguard, Sabrina calls out for one last time.

"Hey . . . do you think one of you could do me a favor?  Do you think . . . next time you see Kroft, you could tell her . . . I'm sorry I shoved her?  I don't think she'd believe me if I told her myself, but maybe coming from one of you guys . . . Nevermind."

Sabrina says, turning away as she draws her falchion again and picks up where she left off in her practice.  Which just left the would-be thief to chat with, who throws his hands up at Aliani's questioning.

*Spoiler: Aliani Only*
Show


Maybe it's just the aftereffects of her little temper tantrum, or the exact position of the sun on her face, but you are suddenly able to pick up on the subtle facial expressions of the queen's normally impassive bodyguard.  The phrase "Still waters run deep" comes to mind, as beneath that neutral, almost-expressionless façade is a churning maelstrom of conflicting emotions.

That sigh when both you and Silas opened with saying that you didn't hate her was a sigh of relief - it was hardly a confession of fondness, but Sabrina seemed to genuinely think that you all hated her and wanted nothing to do with her now.  The thought of why she would think that leads into the next revelation, that she is deeply embarrassed about her temper.  There's something else there too - sorrow?  regret? - that seems connected to her bouts of blind rage, and that fed into her belief that the loss of her temper just now would lead to you to want nothing to do with her.  Indeed, she seems genuinely thrilled at Silas's offering to spar with her, although she is quick to limit Silas's visit to just that, seeming even a bit disgusted with the handsome tiefling.  Which, come to think of it, she's always picked on him a bit, but you don't think it's because of Silas's race, because now that you've isolated that subtle glare of disdain you can remember her giving that same look to you, and Dalen, and Jakkin, and . . . oh.  Maybe it's not Silas's race after all that's the problem, but his gender.

Even so, she seems excited at the idea of Silas stopping by to spar, and that fits with her comment about her skill set being only fighting.  And taking all of those comments together as a whole also paints a picture as to why she is so obsessed with her job as Queen Ileosas bodyguard  she doesnt seem to have any hobbies, no real friends . . . this job *is* the only thing she has.  And she seems convinced that shes going to lose it sooner rather than later, either through Queen Ileosas death or perhaps her temper getting her fired.

And circling around to her temper again . . . yeah, Kroft is definitely attached to those regrets over her temper that she has.  But theres definitely a wall there between them that Sabrina truly believes would mean Kroft wouldnt believe any apology coming from her.



"Hey, I'm not an idiot!  That magic stuff could have been cursed or marked or something.  But coins?  Who's going to bother with trapping a bunch of coins?  Figured I could just slip a few of them under my clothes, nobody would miss them, and then I'd be set for a while.  Maybe get my own place again somewhere even, a nice place this time, instead of a ****ty hammock in one of those house boats, and just live it up for a little while.  I'd have gotten away with it too, if that nosy bitch bodyguard hadn't shown up right as I was tucking the last few coins into my pants.  Isn't that a funny thing - if I hadn't have hesitated about stealing in the first place, I'd have been done long before she ever showed up and gotten away with it clean!  Story of my life, always getting the short end of the stick."

*Spoiler: Aliani Only*
Show


This guy is fairly sincere in his belief that he would have gotten away with it if hed just been a little faster.  And seems genuinely to feel that he was entitled to that stolen money, both because Queen Ileosa was stupid enough to trust him and because Life owed him.  Unfortunately, there didnt seem to be much depth beyond that to this man who believed himself a perpetual victim.




*Dalen & Aliani Only*

Later that night, the two of you meet at Dalens shop to discuss tomorrows events, and in turn what you had seen yesterday in the possession of Lamms bizarre allies . . . the menacing, perpetually bleeding eyeball skewered on a spike.  There was more to that object than meets the eye, as the saying goes, and despite the risks Dalen had an idea for gathering information on it.  Somewhere out there, there had to be writings on it or at least similar magics, and with his newest learned spell Dalen now had a way to reach out and collect that information.  Prudently, Dalen wanted some magical protection first, which Aliani was able to provide as a blessing of Protection from Evil.

So warded, Dalen sat down at the workbench, flipping open a blank book in front of him to serve as the repository for his spell.  Then he sent out the magic to seek out information on what the Eye was, and started  from Alianis perspective  to flip through the blank book.  From Dalens perspective, however, the next pages were filled with written text and diagrams that appeared as if written there before his eyes.

Curiously, while it turns out there is a wealth of information available, it all appears to come from the exact same source, page after page after page penned by an elegant hand in what appears to be ancient Thassilon runic script.  While the magic Dalen used was meant to convey understanding of the text  it would be little use to collect libraries in a foreign tongue that the caster couldnt understand  here it was unusually easy for him to understand despite the long-dead tongue, as if the text itself wanted to be read.  Unfortunately, there was a great deal of text here, the magic did not necessarily account for assembling the information in an easy-to-understand order, and Dalen had precious little time to read through it.

But here again, it seemed there was other magic at work here to enhance his understanding, for the first page that Dalen turned to was a foreword of sorts, and a dire warning penned in that elegant hand.

Theme Music!

_I do not know by what magic or time you have come seeking knowledge of The Bleeding Eye, or why.  If it be idle curiosity that drives you then I beg you turn away and quest for this knowledge no more, lest you awaken a sleeping Doom upon the whole world.  But if you have come seeking answers to a foe that already stalks about in the Darkness, then let this knowledge aid you as best as it can.  But know that against this Foe of All, it will not be enough._


The next few pages contain information on Blood magic, with a focus it would appear on using blood as a medium to transfer magical traits.  The next few pages after that are incredibly complex diagrams and arcane formulas that despite Dalens best efforts to recall all of his Acadamae training go completely over his head.  The only thing he can really gleam from them, and this realization sends a shock through him, is that it seems to be an attempt at proving parallel-universe theory.

The final set of pages that Dalen gets to initially appear empty, and for a moment he is confused as the spell shouldnt be over yet, before words and symbols begin to appear on the page, only soaking through the paper in blood rather than penned in ink.  In the center of the page was an immense eye, pierced through by a spike and bleeding.  The words swirl around the eye in all directions, forming an image similar to a whirlpool around it.  A crimson mist wafts up from the bloody words, solidifying into bloody tendrils that flex and dance in a mesmerizing pattern for a moment before shooting upwards and stabbing into Dalens right eye, burrowing into the flesh, seeking his brain.  Dalen feels the magical protection Aliani had erected flare against something as his world explodes into pain and a primal, all-consuming fear.  Reflexively, Dalen blindly thrusts a hand out, snapping the book shut and breaking the spell, and the illusionary terror with it.  Aliani only sees Dalen suddenly reflexively recoil from the book before slamming it shut on the empty page, all color draining from his face.  And then Dalens right eye begins weeping blood.

The Page

(OOC:  Dalen fails his Will save against the illusionary terror, becoming Panicked and breaking the Page-Bound Epiphany spell.  Fortunately, this occurs at the end of his spells duration, and so he only loses the last +1 he could have gained, making his total a 25.  He passes his fort save with flying colors, and so only takes 1 point of damage total as his right eye bleeds a little for real, but nothing worse happens.

Important information Dalen learns:  The Eye is connected to an Evil known even in the time of ancient Thassilon, which they clearly believed was a threat to the entire world.  The Eye is connected to blood magic rituals involving the transference of magical traits.  And, although it is unclear at this time where this fits in, parallel universes are real and this information was important enough to be included alongside information on the Eye.  And finally, the Eye knows what you were doing and doesnt like it  tread cautiously.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.



A considering look on his face, Jakkin slips away from the rest and approaches Sabrina where she works out her frustration with her sword.  Without hesitating, he steps into her pattern and deftly ensures hes not in the path of wherever the blade is going to be, gesturing for her to continue.

*"I get yer frustration,"* he tells her, leaning back to avoid the tip of the large blade.  *"Yeve got a near-impossible job tdo of keeping the lady safe, and she dont seem interested in making it any easier.  Yer a force of nature yerself, nobody likely tget through you to her,"* he agrees, rapidly side-stepping before darting back again.

*"Problem being, theyll go round you instead,"* he goes on, gesturing vaguely in the direction of the dismissed servant.  *"Yer a straightforward kind of woman, and yer great at straightforward stuff.  You just dont have much of a talent for coming at things crabwise,"* he points out.

*"And thats how"*  He breaks off to go _over_ a low swipe from the blade, rolling back to his feet in its wake and continuing his point.  *"how most of the true dangers are going tcome.  Need those kind of thinkers workin for you; policies for no one alone in the Treasury, watches on unusual routes of access, sneaky buggers who can quietly follow the, ah, Handmaiden and keep her out of trouble while not bein obvious.  Nobody knows better how to protect against a sneaky bugger than another one,"* he tells her wryly.

*"Cause truth; yer security needs tbe smarter, not tougher."*  He shrugs.  *"Twere I an assassin, I would put decent chances on yon Queen being dead by now if someone wanted it."*  Not that he would do such a thing, of course.

To someone he knew and liked.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using Total Defense for an AC of 24 while staying out of the way of a sword in mid-conversation. :P

----------


## Darvin

After several minutes of heavy breathing to recenter himself, Dalen wipes away the tears of blood, leaving him able to collect his thoughts.

In the grand scheme of the cosmos, it was a simple spell. Only two folds, a relatively small parcel of magical power that could be expressed by a neophyte such as himself, tapping into readily accessible lines of divination that could be accessed and hijacked by more powerful payloads. Payloads like these would be difficult to leave on well-trodden paths; people would have stumbled over them and discharged them years ago. But for things that skirt the boundaries of what is known, such traps can lie undisturbed for centuries or millennia. More likely the latter in this case, the fact that much of the information that came to light was in Thassilonian meant they were dealing with something quite old indeed. And then there was the matter of the warning. Someone else had sought fit to lay a message and to _assist_ in those who needed information about this threat. 

"Well then," Dalen speaks at last, "it seems I was correct, whatever we are prying into doesn't appreciate it. And it explains much. Parallel universe theory; this provides some context to our experience of deja vu, and further confirms that you and I and the others are somehow connected to this eye, or the power behind it,"

"We will need to discuss this matter with the queen; not tonight, of course, but perhaps tomorrow after whatever has gone down concludes. Matters go even deeper than I feared. Whatever this is, it is from the time of Thassilon, which bodes quite poorly. Anything that could have survived the earthfall and the eons that have since passed is not to be trifled with. This also means that this 'Rolth' character's fascination with Thassilon is more than just an over-ambitious wizard looking for an easy path to power. He actually is working with magic from that time period,"

"I must retire so I am ready for what comes tomorrow. You are no wizard, and your magic will be granted to you even if you are deprived sleep, but you should still be well-rested for what is to come. And ensure you prepare protections against fire. I was unable to secure such a spell for myself, so it us upon you to be prepared for Odion should we face the beast again,"

*Spoiler: Spell Preparation*
Show


Tentatively Dalen will prepare spells as follows:

2nd level:
Hideous Laughter, Invisibility, Glitterdust, Web, Create Pit

1st Level:
Charm Person, Disguise Self, Mage Armor, Mount, Shield, Silent Image

Cantrip:
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Message, Prestidigitation

----------


## Stelio Kontos

> "Hey . . . do you think one of you could do me a favor?  Do you think . . . next time you see Kroft, you could tell her . . . I'm sorry I shoved her?  I don't think she'd believe me if I told her myself, but maybe coming from one of you guys . . . Nevermind."


"We'll take care of it."




> "Hey, I'm not an idiot!  That magic stuff could have been cursed or marked or something.  But coins?  Who's going to bother with trapping a bunch of coins?  Figured I could just slip a few of them under my clothes, nobody would miss them, and then I'd be set for a while.  Maybe get my own place again somewhere even, a nice place this time, instead of a ****ty hammock in one of those house boats, and just live it up for a little while.  I'd have gotten away with it too, if that nosy bitch bodyguard hadn't shown up right as I was tucking the last few coins into my pants.  Isn't that a funny thing - if I hadn't have hesitated about stealing in the first place, I'd have been done long before she ever showed up and gotten away with it clean!  Story of my life, always getting the short end of the stick."


"Well, it's your life... but if you do decide you might be up for some gainful employment instead, I'd be glad to help.  Look me up."




> Aliani only sees Dalen suddenly reflexively recoil from the book before slamming it shut on the empty page, all color draining from his face.  And then Dalens right eye begins weeping blood.
> 
> The Page


"You okay?" he asked reflexively, watching Dalen freak out at whatever it was he'd seen... until it was pretty obvious that he wasn't.  "Your eye... is ... um... uh, here."  The observation was enough to get him to expend a healing spell... just in case.  

"You sure you're all right?" he asked a few minutes later, nodding at the suggestion for spells, which was rather what he'd come for.  "Okay" he replied with a satisfied nod, still assessing the wizard to make sure he was more or less himself.  "I'll check in with you in the morning.  This gives me an idea though, a way to maybe figure out what their plans are.  Thanks."

"And Dalen?  Don't go poking into that more, at least not without us around in case something happens."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Head home for the night.

Spells for tomorrow are set.

In the morning, cast Ears of the City to maybe see if I can glean any chatter about the bank getting robbed (in particular, anyone talking about plans for doing that!).

----------


## Darvin

> "And Dalen?  Don't go poking into that more, at least not without us around in case something happens."


"I am no fool, Aliani; the precautions we laid tonight were insufficient. _When_ we pry again, we shall bring to bear greater protections. And, for that matter, greater enhancements to delve deeper. The fact that traps have been laid and this unseen enemy painstakingly guarded against such innocuous trespass only serves to indicate that there is information of great value to be gleaned. We take a great risk in drawing its attention, but..." Dalen trails off and sighs as the deck of harrow cards in his pocket feels momentarily heavy, "we're already on a collision course, and averting our eyes will not save us,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas split off from the party once they escaped sight of the castle's gate, having retrieved his weapon from . Aliani had his own task to attend to, and Jakkin seemed content without his company. The tiefling had a regular schedule with clientele before these events, but he'd been cancelling more often than not, and it came with some amount of relief. His exploration of criminal justice from a side opposite to what he was used turned out to be quite lucrative compared to his struggle to stay in Southside as a prostitute. He had another date due, and much consideration went into yet another delay as he referred Heward Traps, a wealthy rake and the middle son of a well-respected merchant, to one of the less talented members of Silas' professional fellowship. Mr. Traps would have to be content with half his usually fetish since the understudy was only a tiefling of human heritage. 

Once removed from obligation, Silas spent the latter half of his day shopping for whatever clever potion he could be content might contend with the mental toll of dealing with derro. He trusted the others would find their own use of this time to prepare - or relax. It could be said that taking time to relax was its' own method of preparation, and shopping could be considered relaxing, but he just wanted to go home that day. However, he had a need to explore the market for a way to remove a weakness forged through years of drug use and familial manipulation. Really, he just wanted to avoid the embarrassment of his last encounter with the eye if it's to reveal itself once more. 

Arriving at a potion master's brewery, *Silas placed an order for three potions of Remove Fear.*  He expected he might pick them up early tomorrow, but all things Korvosa, he couldn't be certain. With that business settled, he left for his house to rest, but not before taking a detour to see to the field marshal's health at her place of work. She had irregular hours and a head injury, so it was a shot in the dark that she would be behind her desk - but any fool that knew Cressida Kroft would take that bet. Silas was fool enough.

----------


## Inspectre

*All But Darvin*

Sabrina quirks an eyebrow as Jakkin moves into her reach, but gamely proceeds with her sparring against imaginary foes after he motions for her to continue.  The bodyguard silently listens to Jakkins sales pitch, although the tension in the bodyguards grip, which in turn throws off her pace, tells him all he needs to know about whether or not she agrees with his assessment.

Believe me, I _know_!  But theres not a damn thing I can do about it.  Which is the biggest argument for keeping you . . . around!

Punctuating her sentence with an abrupt change in stance, the bodyguard sends a sweeping kick up and around at Jakkins head without additional warning.  A lifetime of backroom brawls had prepared Jakkin for surprises such as these though, and he manages to get his arms up in time to block the kick from connecting with his head, although the flash of pain from his forearms from the impact of Sabrinas armored leg definitely stung.  The leg is gone and back under the bodyguard before the halfling could attempt a grapple and counterattack, but as he goes back to dodging Sabrinas sword swings he catches a slight smile and nod of respect.  After another minute of practice, Sabrina steps back and slings her falchion back over her shoulder.

Youre also welcome to come spar sometime if youd like.  Im not as good with my fists as I am with the sword, but I suppose I could spot you that much to make it interesting.

Sabrina grins fiercely, but as she turns away the expression fades to a thoughtful frown.

You know, when I first took this job, I just figured this would be some easy money and something different guarding a spoiled noble brat after . . . well, after I walked away from the Guard.  And up until a few weeks ago it had been pretty mind-numbingly easy.  But I was wrong about Her Majesty  she can be headstrong and more than a little naïve . . . but she could be the best thing to happen to Korvosa in a long time.  And now some low-life idiot wants to kill her because he has some sort of grudge against the nobility.  I stomped the direct attempt pretty good, which means yeah the next one will be crabwise.  I cant protect her from that, and its going to take too long to find someone skilled enough and trustworthy enough even if I can convince Her Majesty that another bodyguard is needed.  Which just leaves you.  Dont screw it up.

*Aliani*

Waking up the next morning, you go through your necessary oblations and then try out a new blessing that you havent used much before.  You arent entirely sure what to expect, and given what Dalen went through last night you are a little worried something similar might happen here.  It seems impossible given youre just listening to what the word on the street is, rather than delving into the secrets of ancient evil, but the sight of Dalen crying blood without warning is still seared and raw in your mind.  Steeling yourself, you close your eyes and cast the spell, listening attentively to the combined voices of Korvosa.

At first, everything is a jumbled, cacophonous mess of voices, but things quickly narrow down to singular conversations, even if you only get a few words from each one.  At first, theyre just random rumors related to Lamm  including that he had boasted of robbing the Bank of Abadar today, so it seems word on that has spread from the Underworld Council.  But then you get a particularly odd bit of conversation between two gruff voices that could be easily dismissed, were it not for the topics of conversation.

Ugh, these damn boxes of weapons are heavy.  Who the hell thought dragging these things through these damn kiddy tunnels the Derro made was a great idea?

Sssh, keep it down you idiot!  Right on the other side of the wall is the Deathshead Vaults!  You want some guard overhearing your bellyaching and bringing the whole of Longacre down on our heads?

Before you can hear a reply, however, you spell skips to another conversation, which is another surprise as you clearly identify that its Lamm himself who is speaking.

*Alright my dear, time to let you in on what our real target is today.  While the Guards busy scrambling and crawling all over the Bank of Abadar, were going to be discussing the state of this city with its Field Marshall herself.  Might even see if we can set Citadel Volyshenek ablaze while were there, but thatll just be a bonus.*


*PiccadillyPi*

Sure enough, after your little shopping trip you find the Field Marshall behind her desk, scribbling her way through paperwork.  She glances up as you knock and enter, and then returns to her work.

Have you made any progress in sorting through what you saw with Violet?  Im still hoping to interview her now that shes free of that damn geas, but after Sabrinas little tantrum I dont know how open shell be about her experiences.  Not entirely unlike our friend the Chelish ambassador.

Kroft sighs heavily and starts to shake her head before she stops abruptly with a wince.

Im still not sure how to approach that one.  With Venster in the wind she would be the next logical step, but given I suspect that shes involved in all this I imagine she will simply deny everything.  And thanks to her status as ambassador, there is very little pressure I can currently apply to force her to answer.  And of course, tomorrow is Lamms promised heist so my attention is divided.  I could really use a win here.

Kroft returns her focus yet again to the paperwork, but is interrupted by a rumbling gurgle from beneath her desk, prompting another tired sigh and this time a faint blush on her cheeks.

And Ive forgotten to eat dinner again, it seems.  Ive still got a few hours of paperwork here to finish, but I guess I can take a brief break to get something to eat at Bailers Retreat down the block.  Would you like to join me, so we can talk about what you saw in Violets mind?  Probably not appetizing conversation, but I could at least give you my full attention instead of feeling like I need to finish drawing up these patrol orders for where to station the guards reduced numbers in advance of tomorrow?

***********************

You are woken from a rather pleasant dream involving a particular Field Marshall of Korvosa by a loud banging at your front door.  While you would imagine assassins would be somewhat more circumspect, you nonetheless cautiously peer out a nearby window once downstairs before unlatching the door to reveal Tark the Half-Orc.  The thug sneers at you while thrusting a folded scrap of paper at you.

Ere, Hornface.  This is the *last* time Im playing messenger boy, got it!?

And then without another word he turns and stomps off.  Flipping the note open, you immediately note that it is in Vjalas handwritten, although hastily written.  It is short and to the point.

_Real target is Citadel Volyshenek.  Kidnap or kill Field Marshall during bank heist._

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkins eyes widen at Sabrinas words.

*"What, me?"* he splutters, possibly misunderstanding the specifics of her statement.  *"Im no bodyguard, and Im not planning on sitting and babysitting royalty fer a prolonged period; my interest is in Lamm,"* he adds with a scowl.

*"And yer missing the point; your job is to keep the queen safe, you dont get her permission to do that.  Get those sneaky-minded folk and put them to work an dont worry her about it,"* he explains.  *"Listen to what they tell you about holes in security an how to fix em, set em on following her  and as for trust?"*  He shrugs.

*"Pay em well, and tell em to come to you with any offer of a bribe an youll top it.  Two, three check system when dealing with sensitive stuff like th treasury, obstacles to make sneaking in dangrous, simple stuff but important."*  It seems obvious to him, at least.

*"An as for some bare-knucks brawling?  Oh, Ill see you there,"* he tells her gleefully.  He would not in the least want to oppose her on her ground with her skill at weapons.  But in his little kingdom?  Hed give her a run for her money, and it would be right fun to boot.

----------


## Inspectre

*All But Dalen*

Yeah.

Sabrina snorts at Jakkins assertion that he is nobodys bodyguard.

So kill the ****ing bastard already, so we can all get some sleep around here.


*Jakkin*

Deciding that it was prudent to let your new . . . friend . . . in on what was happening today, given that you had learned new information since Lamms meeting with the Underworld, you step out from Dalens house briefly to go leave a message.  Thankfully, while you werent very familiar with Giotorris Toys, you knew that Endrin Avenue was only a few blocks away from Dalens own storefront just north of Goldmarket, the center street of Midpoints business area.  You hurry your way through the throng of merchants starting to set up shop in the Goldmarket square, and soon enough find yourself on the sparsely populated Endrin Avenue.  From there, it only takes you a few minutes of searching to find the right street, and you are soon standing outside the dark Giotorris Toys storefront, decorated with a fading sign and several plain-faced dolls sitting in the windows.

You had been instructed on hiding some token in the wall across the street from Giotorris, as a signal for a later meeting, but it was hard to say whether or not you would have enough time before Lamm struck.  After prying up the brick six up from the front and three of the right of the one directly across from the G on the stores sign, you leave your signal to Blackjack (whether a personal token or an actual message is up to Jakkin) and are just about to put the brick back in place when you are interrupted by the sound of soft footfalls coming up behind you.  Whirling about, you find yourself confronted by a young blue-eyed girl with shoulder-length brown hair who is only a few inches taller than you.

Excuse me, sir, but what are you doing to that wall?  Are you one of Black Jacks friends?

Before you can come up with an answer to this pint-sized interrogator, the front door to the toy shop opens, and a well-dressed young woman with platinum blond hair steps out.  She immediately marches over to you and the young girl and protectively puts a hand on the girls shoulder, pulling her back away from you.

Pearl!  You know that you are not supposed to wonder outside the shop!

The young womans blue eyes then flick over to you.

Forgive my little sisters forwardness, sir.  I hope she wasnt bothering you.  I am Garnet Giotorri - our father owns the business across the street.

The young woman nods at the storefront while offering you a gloved hand.

*Spoiler: Jakkin Perception*
Show


Theres something odd about the two sisters that you arent immediately able to put a finger on, aside from their behavior.  But then you realize that the entire time both of them have been out here, neither girl has blinked.  In fact, you dont think either one of them is breathing, either, as youve neither heard the quiet sound of breath nor seen the subtle shift of clothing breathing in and out causes.




*Spoiler: Garnet Giotorri*
Show

----------


## Inspectre

*All*

Theme Music

Now together again and ready to move against Lamms plans, you make your way to the Longacre Building.  Hopefully Kroft will be rallying the city guard even now to back you up if this isnt just another feint by Lamm, as he likely wouldnt make a move against Korvosas most infamous prison without being confident that he could overwhelm the prisons normal wardens.  There were a lot of dangerous criminals housed in the Deathshead Vault beneath Longacre, and it isnt hard to imagine Lamm would find a plethora of new recruits to his revolution there.

As you enter the small square in front of the Longacre Building, you can see a small crowd of people has gathered on the steps leading up to the squat fortress-like structure.  These are normal citizens, not guardsmen, and they seem to be muttering amongst themselves in apparent confusion.  As you walk up the first of the stairs in the imposing shadow cast by the giant-sized statue of Jakthion Korvosa, founder and first governor of the city, you can see for yourselves what the source of consternation is  the heavy front doors leading into Longacres lobby are currently shut.

While anyone entering the Longacre building is expected to submit to a perfunctory search and questioning by the guards stationed at the front doors, during daylight hours the lobby is generally open to all, as lawyers come in to file appeals and merchants request permits and all the other legal business for Korvosas bureaucracy is conducted.  While not unheard of for the entire building to be placed on lockdown during sensitive trials, no one in the party or indeed the wider crowd had heard of any such trial being conducted today, although apparently Chief Arbiter Zenobia Zenderholm was supposed to preside over several minor criminal trials today.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


It was supposed to have been a quick trip that hopefully would pay off with some assistance right when it was needed.  Jakkin had scrawled a brief note as to the prospective targets on some parchment he had found just lying around in a drawer at Dalens store, marking the tightly folded packed with the Tian symbols for rime (霧氷)  something he had felt would be evident enough as to his identity, all thing considered.

Being caught out at his message leaving by a youngling close enough to his own size, he hesitates just long enough for the issue to be compounded by the arrival of a much larger one.

Well, that could have gone more smoothly, couldnt it?

*"Well, Miss who isnt a friend of Blackjack, when you get right down to it?"* he replies with a friendly smile.  A vague sense of unease creeps just under his skin as the older lass introduces herself, and he actually hesitates a moment before clasping the proffered hand in his own.

*"A pleasure tmeet you, Misses Garnet, Pearl,"* he replies, winking at the younger of the two.  *"Not a bother at all; its the nature of the little ones to be curious, no?"* he suggests, as if its not mildly ridiculous for him to be calling anyone little.

*"I am Master Longshanks, an it should be me whos offering apologies for disturbing your day.  I suppose I must look right conspicuous, messin about with a wall like that,"* he jokes self-deprecatingly.

He isnt at all certain what exactly hes dealing with here, but hes not about to get on their bad sides if he can at all help it.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Diplomacy: *21*

----------


## Darvin

"It would appear that nothing has happened yet. Either that or everything has already happened and we are much too late," Dalen says non-nonchalantly as he meanders into the crowd to ask questions.

"How long has it been closed down like this?" "Have there been any announcements?" "What's the wait time like?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy check to gather information (1d20+19)[*23*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani, accoutered in his latest and greatest disguise, did his best to appear to pay little attention to what Dalen was asking.  Instead, with the air of a man who expected doors to be open for him, even when they weren't supposed to be, he walked up to the front door and tried to open it, giving it a dissatisfied shake or two and a good fist-pounding when it inevitably didn't open.  

"Hey! What's the meaning of _this_?" he asked of nobody in particular, giving a disgusted wave at the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We all have our ways of trying to gather information...

(1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas thought to do much of what had already been done, but everyone was all too well for it. Instead, he stood at the door, adjacent the eye slot, and focused his attention on the minds beyond the gate. Magic energy whispered his intent to those that knew how to read such things. Finally, psychic waves centred on the tiefling echoed through the locked portal. The imperceivable rhythmic hymns pinged the various creatures still living inside. It'd only be a matter of time before he could comprehend the nature of this convenient, and most assuredly fictitious lockdown.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Thoughts through the wooden door. 60ft cone. DC 14 will save negates.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


While his companions leap into action in their own specialized ways, Jakkin does the same  in his.  Slipping down along the side of the building, he finds a likely location with poor visibility and scrambles up the wall, albeit not without difficulty until he reaches the less impregnably-designed upper levels.  

Moving quietly, he carefully works his way along until he locates a window he can open or encourage to open before slipping inside and seeing what he can of whats transpiring inside.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Numerous Climb checks to get to the second story; taking 10 for Climb after that
Stealth: *26*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas grabbed hold of Jakkin's shoulder, choosing to crouch down to his level to whisper the name "Baldrago" and an approximate number of souls still alive behind the main door. As long as it gave him some level of advantage, it didn't matter how they met up again inside the building. As for Aliani and Dalen... he was unsure how they were going to get in. Regardless, he took them aside to utter the same information as such that Dalen's calculating mind might have additional insight.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani pressed his eye up against the outside of the peephole in another of the often-exhibited 'acts of a futile individual"=', and gave the door an angry kick.  "Oh, this is bull****!" he exclaimed.  "You're supposed to announce that ahead of time you know!"  He turned and took a step away, giving the door a second angry kick.  "You jerks are gonna be hearing from my lawyer!"

He approached the group, whispering to them even as he gesticulated wildly, "One of the guards is manning the door, with a crossbow to his head.  We're either too late or just in time.  Need to find another way in."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas thumbed in the direction he last saw Jakkin.

"To the bearded badger?"

----------


## Darvin

Dalen notices his halfling compatriot has darted away, and is alert by Rhetoric to the diminutive man scaling into the building. He strides to a secluded position, quickly casts a Message cantrip, and points at Jakkin.

"We'll stay in touch and coordinate from the outside," Dalen whispers to Jakkin, and proceeds to relay the information that Aliani and Silas procure. 

After stopping to think for a moment, he whispers to Jakkin, "whisper back along this channel when you're in position. I'll knock on the door to give you a distraction so you can get into position. You only need distract them for a few moments so the hostage can open the door for the rest of us to charge through,"

----------


## Inspectre

*Jakkin*

Pearl, who up to this point had been content to peek at you from around the side of her big sisters skirt, finds her courage again and steps out after you mention Korvosas most infamous hero.

You know Blackjack!?  Wow!

Blackjack is . . . a friend of the family.

Garnet admits quietly, and seems briefly confused by you clasping her hand  apparently expecting you to do something else with it  before firmly returning the gesture.  And my, is she a strong young lady  not quite painful but her firm grasp could definitely leave a mark if she so chose, which certainly doesnt help with that unease at the back of your head with these two.

It is a pleasure to meet you, Master Longshanks.  Um, next time you have a message for our mutual friend, you can always just leave it with Father instead if youd rather not mess with those bricks.

Garnet offers with a seemingly genuine smile, and that expression at least seems more natural than unsettling.  Still, you arent entirely sure what to make of these two or their Father, and you had enough to deal with today that getting further mixed up in whatever was going on here was too much.  So you politely excused yourself and headed back out to the main street, feeling the two girls unblinking eyes following you the entire way.

*All*

A quick survey of the crowd by Dalen revealed that no one knew the reason for Longacre being locked down at this hour, but it was damned strange for such a thing to be done with no forewarning.

Aliani and Silas are more direct in their approach, Aliani effectively serving as a distraction while Silas reached out with his mind-seeking powers through the thick front doors.  Alianis antics are rewarded with a small peep slot built within the right door sliding open, revealing a set of eyes glaring out at him.

Oi, ya drunkard!  Longacre is on lockdown right now!  Come back with whatever your business is in a couple hours!

The guard snarls before sliding the peep hole shut again, but not before Aliani overhears a whispered warning to someone inside  Not a word or this crossbow bolt is going through your head.

Silas meanwhile manages to detect just shy of a dozen minds on the other side of the door, six of those minds in considerable distress while the other five are grimly focused.  Sensing one of those five minds as familiar, Silas reaches out to that one and discovers he is listening to the thoughts of Baldrago, the disgraced guard who managed to escape capture at All the Worlds Meat some days prior.  Baldragos thoughts confirm that Lamm was already making his move, as he and the other four fake guardsmen had taken control of the lobby and secured the clerks and two guards who should normally be manning this post.  Despite their success so far, Baldrago was definitely having some reservations about trying to keep up the appearance that Longacre was on lockdown rather than under attack for very long, and that the *real* city guard would inevitably be drawn here, turning this into a siege.

With the partys suspicions that something foul was afoot now confirmed, Jakkin took it upon himself to find an alternate route into the building.  Going off the assumption that Lamm wasnt a complete buffoon, the back entrance meant for employees would likely also be guarded, which meant finding a third way into the building.  That likely meant a window of some sort, and while Longacre had originally been built as a fortress over the centuries renovations had opened more and more cracks in the armor to let light into the buildings numerous offices. 

Unfortunately, as Jakkin discovered once he made the arduous climb up to the second floor, most of these windows were filled with panes of glass, which would mandate literally breaking into the building.  Such destruction would not be impossible given it was just glass, but it would be noisy and time consuming to completely remove the glass so it would be safe to climb inside.  Jakkin is just figuring out the best way to brace himself against the window sill so he could deliver firm blows with one of his fists/feet against the glass when a dark shadow briefly flits overhead, swinging from a nearby building up to the roof of Longacre.  

Suspecting what he would find up there, he clambers the remaining few feet up to the edge of the roof to peer up and over to see Blackjack cautiously examining a large glass sunroof, likely looking down into the main courtroom.  The vigilante notices Jakkin in turn a few moments later, and comes stalking over to offer a hand up onto the roof to the halfling would-be burglar.

Got your message.  Whats the situation?

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani looked uncertainly at his compatriots.  So, uh, any ideas on how we get in? he asked, before a realization hit.

Actually, better question.  How do they plan to get out?  They cant be expecting to just walk out the front door.  There must be a way out that... tunnels?

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* None.
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Eying the proffered hand for a moment, Jakkin makes the rest of his way up onto the roof on his own.  These folk may all be bigger than him, but that doesnt mean hes not perfectly capable in his own right.

*Wait one; we got nother card in play up here,* he mutters under his breath, the spell carrying away his words to his allies.

*"Glad ya made it,"* he nods curtly at Blackjack.  *"A real cluster swhat we got here.  All the doors locked, guarded by goons holding hostages, trying to keep whats going on hush-hush.  Lead by a crooked former guardsman, theyre stalling for time."*

He grins fiercely.

*"Thought Id get in there and let threst of my team in to deal with things, see just what the hell they think theyre up to.  Ya in?"* the Halfling inquires, glancing down through the skylight.  Bit of a drop, that.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas blinked into recollection when Aliani spoke.

"Ah, right, you did mention tunnels. Do we have a map for them?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

The playwright shook his head, whispering wryly,  "If I _had_ such a map, I would be down there using it, instead of looking up at a window thinking 'how the hell am I supposed to get up there?'"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"True enough, darling. Perhaps we could try coming from behind. The rear door may be unlocked or broken - if luck is on our side."

Silas toured the sides of the building in pursuit of the employee entrance.

----------


## Darvin

"Right now I think Jakkin and whatever other ally he's coordinating with are our best ways forward. If he should fail we can attempt some sort of ploy at the door. Perhaps claim to be some sort of delivery that is expected," Dalen shrugs, "but if we arouse suspicion that could make Jakkin's approach more difficult,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Mayhaps an expected visit?"

Silas pantomimed the intention of his words well enough using the end of his tail as a prop. He was only half-serious of course. Jakkin, it would appear, was needed before they could progress without alerting their enemies any more than they already were.

----------


## Inspectre

Silas takes a discrete saunter around the Longacre Building, examining any additional entrances besides breaking down the front door or smashing through a second-story window.

He does indeed discover the back "employee" entrance at, surprisingly enough, the back side of the structure, although the alley that leads to this stout wooden door is fenced off by a high iron wrought gate at both ends.
This gate is predictably locked, and there seems to be a small shed just inside where a guard would usually sit and wait to allow authorized visitors (i.e. employees) through that is suspiciously unmanned at the moment.
However, Silas does catch a glint of metal through the shed's open window that appears to be a ring of keys mounted on a peg - presumably the keys to open the gate and perhaps the back door as well.
They would not be accessible from the street without some sort of magical chicanery, or someone climbing over the spike-tipped gate (or up onto the roof and then from there down into the alleyway), but at least it's a potential option.

*******

Up on the roof, Blackjack does not seem insulted by Jakkin ignoring his offered help, and nods sagely at Jakkin's report on the situation.

*"So this robbing the Bank of Abadar claim of Lamm's was smoke and mirrors, then.  I was just over there - two imbeciles hopped up on Shudder smashed in the front door, and were then promptly shot full of crossbow bolts.  The guard's still distracted by the attempt though, and left to their own devices will probably spend the next hour cleaning up the mess, interviewing witnesses, and looking around for a more subtle strike on the Bank that won't be coming - because it's right here instead.  We've got to get in there, fast - Lamm might be happy to take hostages to hold off the guard for another hour or two once discovered, but they'll outlive their usefulness to him eventually."*

That naturally led the two of you over to the skylight, which carefully peering down allows you to see down directly into the main courtroom.  What you see down there caused you both to promptly slink back out of easy line of sight, as there are plenty of people down there inside the courtroom.  Most of them are locked up inside the large cage that dominates the front left wall of the room, chained down onto the benches within the cage - often by only one arm as there are more "prisoners" than sets of anchored manacles. Outside the cage, nearly a dozen heavily armed men in city guard uniforms mill about, half watching the other half labor at breaking down a door at the back of the courtroom that probably leads into the arbiter's private chambers while a man in an officer's uniform seems to be speaking to whoever is on the other side of the door, doubtlessly trying to convince the occupant(s) to surrender already.  Thankfully, they are all too busy with the effort to break down the door to notice the two shadows peering down at them.

*"Well, that settles that for me, then.  I'll crash through the skylight here right into the middle of them before they can realize I'm even here to start grabbing hostages."*

Blackjack growls, producing a rope from within his cloak and clearly casting his gaze about for a place to anchor one end.  He stops for a moment to glance back at Jakkin.

*"I assume you aren't here alone.  You and your friends want to crash into the courtroom with me, or do you think you can make some noise at one of the other entrances, and hopefully pull some of them down there away to go investigate?"
*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas hushed everyone to a whisper as he clasped his hand.

"Ah! I've done this before! I hurt my leg then, but that was a twenty-foot drop. It was very much worth it as the woman chasing me had a pistol. Come now, into positions!"

As the two gentlemen with him clasped their hands, he stepped up against the wall opposite Longacre, lifting himself the rest of the way over the fence. Landing on his feet, he drew his sword and cautiously made his way toward the keys to gain he and his allies access to the prison's rear entrance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a 17 to get into the back. Drawing weapon with total defense, and stealthily approach the keys and let everyone in. Taking 10 on stealth. 

*Spoiler: STATBLOCK*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 36/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 21+4+2, *Touch* 13+4, *Flat-footed* 18+2, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani motioned for the tiger to pause, quietly casting a now-familiar spell, causing the tiefling's skin to begin to toughen into a bark-like state.  That done, as Silas gracefully scaled the wall, he began murmuring to himself "Everbloom, please cover me from those who would seek to oppress us, as those that would pretend to do so cannot."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Barkskin for Silas (10 min/level, so probably this whole thing I hope?), Shield for me (1 min/level, so keep track and stuff).


"Time for the energy resistance? For who?" he whispered to Dalen, who was hopefully preparing himself accordingly.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Icy Burst
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


A grin splits Jakkins face.

*"Oh, Im sure indeed that my friends can cause quite the ruckus,"* he agrees wryly.  Chaos seems to be quite the byproduct of their actions, whether intended or no.

*If the rest of you can make some noise and attract a bit of attention, Blackjack n I will go start tearin apart their hostage situation,* he whispers through the communication spell, off-handedly name-dropping.  *There be a dozen of them at the moment, dressed like city guard.*

Rubbing his hands together, he activates his new toy.  *"Muhyō,"* he intones, and mist begins to curl up from his hands and feet as they rapidly chill.

*"Lets break some heads,"* he suggests to his more flamboyantly dressed companion.  This should be quite the scuffle.

----------


## Darvin

"We don't know if Odion is here. Hold that spell in reserve for the moment," Dalen responds to Aliani, then after a brief reflection of their last encounter with Odion adds, "and if you have only one, use it on Jakkin or yourself," he casts mage armor, disguise self, shield on himself as they prepare to make their move. His appears shifts into the same one he used in the meeting days ago with Aliani's 'revolutionary' compatriots.

Dalen aids Silas in leaping over the fence. Then prepares to move in behind his allies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If Silas fails to clear the fence, Dalen will send a little bird to fly over and snatch the keys. Rhetoric can carry up to 2.5 lbs

Mage Armor will last 4 hours
Disguise Self will last 40 minutes
Shield will last 4 minutes

----------


## Inspectre

With Silas having made it over the fence, from there it is a simple matter for the tiefling to move into the guard post and remove the ring of keys to the gate, allowing him to unlock it and grant access to Dalen and Aliani.  Meanwhile up on the roof, Blackjack has managed to find a secure point to tie one end of the rope around, namely one of the gargolyes leering down from the roofs edge.  Giving it a few experimental tugs, the vigilante seems confident this will work and rejoins Jakkin near the skylight.

*You can either help me secure the courtroom or help your friends with anyone guarding the backdoor  remember, the idea is to make enough noise we get a few of those down in the courtroom drawn away before we drop.  Rather not having to try to fight a dozen men with potential hostages in the way.*

It seems attracting attention wont be a problem, however, for Silas opens the back door to reveal a modest lobby, complete with check-in kiosk.  Two large mastiffs lounge in the back corners of the room, while a single guard is seated within the kiosk with his feet up on the table.  The man sputters in surprise and jumps up to his feet as the dogs growl and also move up to their feet.  Then, one of the dogs throat swells up like a bullfrog, and the dog throws its head back to unleash a deafening series of woofs.

WOOF! WOOF! WOOF!

This thunderous alarm is heard all the way up on the roof, and indeed inside of the courtroom as well as the officer shouts out an order  You five, go check it out!  Make sure were not under attack!  And five of the guards obediently hurry out of the courtroom into the interconnecting hallway between the two rooms, leaving just the officer and five guards.  Blackjack gestures out a three finger countdown, and then jump up and lands directly onto the skylight with his full weight, crashing it through in a downpour of shattered glass.  Rather than slide down the rope, Blackjack glides down to the floor of the courtroom like a feather, his handcrossbow already flashing out from underneath his cloak to spit a bolt at the corrupt guardsmen nearest to the hostages.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Move Action  Jump down through the skylight while drawing handcrossbow, and Feather Falling down to the courtroom floor, Landing in F21.
Standard Action  Fire Handcrossbow at Guard #10
To-Hit: (1d20+16)[*26*]
Damage: (1d4+2)[*4*]
Holy: (2d6)[*5*]
Sneak Attack: (4d8)[*12*]

 

The guard staggers backwards but surprisingly manages to stay on his feet despite the powerful bolt throwing him back against the cage wall.

"Oh ****, it's BLACKJACK!"

He manages to grate out as he snaps off the end of the bolt sticking out of his chest.


(OOC:  Party is up!  Dalen, Aliani, and Silas may position themselves within that blue-bordered area within the fenced-off side street, although one of them has to be adjacent to the back door to have opened it  I figured Silas would be the one to do that.  Jakkin may join them down on the street prior to this start of hostilities if he wishes, or he may select any of the other five squares of the skylight (F20 to G23) to start his turn in after dropping 20 to the floor of the courtroom.  He can have a surprise round to move if he wishes, so one move action to start working his way down the rope before his action and/or shoot at someone if he has a ranged weapon.

For simplicitys sake, I had the guards hear the thunder dogs warning bark and react by having five of them move off to investigate so that Jakkin could have a Round 1 instead of having to wait a turn for them to react.  They are currently about 10 outside the door in the hallway outside, which is 60 longer than indicated on that map.  As such, those five guards will be double moving towards the rest of the party, and should enter the map just outside the back check-in room at the end of Round 2/start of Round 3.)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - 21 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Ah hells! Are these hounds made of concentrated clamour?!"

Once his brace from the barking ceased, Silas flew into the room, his blade already aswing as he chopped at the mutt nearest him. He made sure to wrap around the creature to prepare for the likelihood of new expendables bursting from a door now just a dart's throw away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 36/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


Silas moves to U11 and attacks doggy 2. 

+1 Cold Iron Falchion
27 to hit - no crit. 
10 magical slashing damage.

----------


## Darvin

"Move in and deal with them," Dalen quickly ducks to the side of the door and points a finger towards the dog Silas is charging towards. A small vial in his pocket glows and a globule of acid is launched towards the canine.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move to Q7, cast acid splash on the dog.

To hit (Touch): (1d20+4)[*12*] 
Damage: (1d3+1)[*3*] (damage augmented by using Acid as a focus component)

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Icy Burst
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Hands and feet drooling chill mist as he watches Blackjack drift down from the shattered skylight for a moment, Jakkin can feel the fierce grin spread across his face.  Descending that rope would, indeed, be a trivial task.

But hardly an impressive one.

His bare feet pattering almost silently upon the rooftop, he simply _dives_ through the opening, eschewing the rope entirely as he hits the floor with a bruising grunt and rolls smoothly to his feet in the same motion, beating Blackjack to the courthouse floor and vaulting the swinging half-doors as he bears down aggressively upon injured guard near the hostages.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Taking 10 on Acrobatics to jump down from the roof, taking 1d6 nonlethal falling damage: *5*
Finish move in  G18

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Right" was the soft, grim reply to Dalen.

Even as he advanced to help Silas, he spared a few words for the unaware guard.  "You run now, you live.  Your choice."

Arriving at his destination and choking up somewhat on his weapon, he let out a silent prayer for strength and forgiveness as he tried to bash a poor pup's brain in.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move to V9 via U8
Attack: (1d20+4)[*13*], damage (1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Inspectre

In the back room, the dog's flesh sizzles from Dalen's bolt of acid a moment before Silas buries his falchion in the mutated beast's side, cutting a long gash in its flesh.
Perhaps in pain, perhaps in anger, the dog's throat swells again, before it throws its head and lets out a thunderous, calamitous howl that catches Aliani just as the playwright moves up to aside Silas, causing his swing to go wide as waves of ear-piercing sound wash over them both.  Meanwhile, the other dog races forward to harry Silas's flank with its teeth.

*Spoiler: T-Dog #1*
Show


Move: Move up into T12, flanking Silas
Standard: Bite
To-Hit: (1d20+8)[*22*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*6*]



*Spoiler: T-Dog #2*
Show


Standard: Howl, 20' Radius blast centered on T-Dog #2, Other T-Dogs are immune
Sonic Damage: (1d8)[*6*]
Fort Save DC 15 for Half
Failure: Staggered for 1 round, Deafened for 1 minute



Even the guard inside the kiosk claps his hands over his ears for a moment, before grunting as he hefts a crossbow to take aim at Aliani in flagrant disregard for his warning.

"Godsdamnit, I hate when they do that!"

The man yells, much too loud before firing his bolt at Aliani.

*Spoiler: Guard #1*
Show


Move: Pick up crossbow
Standard: Fire at Aliani (-4 for firing into melee)
To-Hit: (1d20-1)[*10*]
Damage: (1d8)[*8*]



----------------

In the courtroom, the treacherous officer is quick to react, barking orders to his men.

"You two, keep working on that door!  Josef, go get Baldrago and the others, we need help back here NOW!"

The two guards nearest to the door continue working on breaking it down, while the guard nearest to the double doors at the back of the room ducks out to presumably go to the front lobby where Baldrago and his comrades are keeping watch there.  The officer then turns his attention to Jakkin who has just finished hopping over the low railing blocking the seating from the actual "court".

"You're going to regret coming here."

He grunts, drawing his hand-axe and mace from his belt as he circles around the defense table while motioning the other two guards to advance in ahead of him.  The guard Blackjack had shot moves forward and draws his sword, slashing at Jakkin with a soft grunt of pain as the motion pulls at his shoulder wound.  Meanwhile the other guard circles around the table ahead of the corrupt lieutenant to close in on Jakkin from the side.  Before Rastin can join in to make this a three-on-one, Blackjack has also hopped over the railing to intercept him, a rapier flashing out from underneath his cloak to deflect the backhand swing made by the guard at Jakkin's flank to attempt to catch the vigilante in mid-swing.  Unfortunately, he doesn't manage to get his block up in time, and the guard's longsword bites into Blackjack's side, drawing blood.

*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


Guard #7 & Guard #9 each continue hacking at the door with their weapons
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*7*]

To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*6*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*7*]

Guard #8
Double Moves to flank Jakkin, takes an AoO at Blackjack as he moves past
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*23*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*10*]

Guard #10
Move: Moves 20', cutting diagionally about the table to get to G17
Standard: Longsword slash at Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*15*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*5*]

Guard #11
Retreats towards the front door to go get Baldrago and other reinforcements



*Spoiler: Lt. Rastin*
Show


Move - Draw weapons - hand-axe and light mace
Standard - Move 20' to K17



*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Move Action: Draw rapier and move to J17, easily Taking 10 on Acrobatics to hop over the railing (provoking an AoO from Guard #8
Standard: Attack Rastin
To-Hit: (1d20+15)[*30*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*12*]



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - 21 Damage
T-Dog #2 - 12 Damage 
Lt. Rastin - 12 Damage

Silas - 3 Damage
Aliani - 3 Damage
Blackjack - 10 Damage

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas blinked powerfully against the force emanated by the dog. Shaking off the deafening bark, his ears perked up at the mass of footsteps coming from the other side of the door.

"More than one on the way!"

In his distracted state, he lost his footing and missed what could've been a killing blow. He returned to sense and moved further to the door in hopes his presence might force some hesitation from the advent fools.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


Silas attacks doggy 2 (nat 1 in discord).

Silas takes 5ft step to U12.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Scrambling with unnatural agility, Jakkin recklessly dives and rolls through and around legs, leaving the pair of goons menacing him in his wake until he ends up on the other side of the loudmouthed arse who seems to be under the mistaken impression that he can go toe to toe with the likes of Blackjack.

Admittedly, with a big scary vigilante in ones face its easy to overlook the little things but sometimes that means those little things get to hit you with surprisingly tough icy fists in tender places.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Acrobatics checks to avoid AoOs as he moves (regular speed, so +10 to difficulty)
Away from Guard 10: (1d20+16)[*34*]
Through space of Guard 8: (1d20+21)[*33*]
Through space of Lt. Rastin: (1d20+21)[*39*]
Finish move in L16, Flanking
Attack Rastin: (1d20+11)[*16*]  Punch Damage: (1d4+5)[*6*]  Cold Damage: (1d6)[*6*]  Sneak Damage: (2d6)[*11*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani turned to face the dog just before it let out that awful yell -- counter-instinctual to be sure, but after a few years of loud "surprise" noises one learns that the thing to do is_ not_ turn away; that just puts the ear in the direct path.  Still, it rang for a moment, and he shook his head to clear the sensation.

He grimly grabbed his morningstar a bit tighter, and let another swing whistle through the air.  Well, whistle was perhaps an overstatement.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Smack bad doggie again, attack (1d20+4)[*15*], damage (1d8)[*2*]

----------


## Darvin

Dalen reaches into his robes and withdraws a trusty wand. The charges were rapidly depleting, but there would be a time to account for costs later. He extends his arm and focuses his attention on a single dog to strike it down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Magic Missile, both missiles against Dog 1 (2d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## Inspectre

Silas dances away from the middle of the dogs while Dalen momentarily grabs the one's attention and Aliani grabs the other's with their attacks.  This breaks the fighting up into two smaller brawls as the dogs forget about concentrating their attacks and instead just focus on the people hitting them.  Unfortunately, save for Dalen's blast of magical missiles from his wand, the party's attacks have little effect on the dogs' thick hides.  Inside the kiosk, the guard grumbles something about "damn twiddlefingers" as he reloads his crossbow and moves to exit the kiosk, kicking the door open with an armored boot.  Outside in the hallway, everyone can now hear the approaching clatter of armored booted rushing towards the door - you are all about to have quite a bit of company.

*Spoiler: Guard #1*
Show


Move: Reload crossbow
5' Step south
Standard: Open door



*Spoiler: T-Dog #1*
Show


Bite Silas
To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*21*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*6*]



*Spoiler: T-Dog #1*
Show


Bite Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*8*]




Meanwhile in the courtroom, Jakkin's blow is narrowly deflected off of Rastin's armor as the corrupt guard lieutenant twists aside, although it still diverts the man's attention away from Blackjack, which is a mistake he can ill afford as the vigilante lunges forward and delivers two thrusts in rapid succession.  One of them definitely strikes something vital as the lieutenant coughs up blood before collapsing to the floor of the courtroom in a bloody heap.

*Spoiler: Blackack*
Show


Full-attack Rastin
#1
To-Hit: (1d20+17)[*18*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*7*]
Sneak Attack: (6d4)[*14*]

#2
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*31*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*6*]
Sneak Attack: (6d4)[*15*]




The two guards Jakkin had left behind attempt to return the favor to Blackjack, coming up behind him and slashing with their longswords, while the remaining two guards continue to carry out Rastin's orders against the door.

*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


#7 & #9 vs. the Door
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*8*]

To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*11*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*5*]

#8 & #10 vs. Blackjack
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*17*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*8*]

To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*3*]



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - 21 Damage
T-Dog #1 - 6 Damage
T-Dog #2 - 12 Damage
Lt. Rastin - 54 Damage (At -12)


Silas - 3 Damage
Aliani - 3 Damage
Blackjack - 13 Damage

Door to Arbiter's Office - 7 Damage




Battle Map

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Leaving Rastin to collapse, choking on his own blood, Jakkin quickly takes the opportunity to dart around, scrambling underneath the broad, polished wooden tables to pop up behind the distracted guards menacing Blackjack.

Distracted is good.  He very much appreciates when people overlook his presence; it gives him _such_ an opportunity to show them why this is a very, very bad plan.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

 Move to H16, Flanking Guard 10
Attack Guard 10: (1d20+11)[*12*]  Punch Damage: (1d4+5)[*8*]  Cold Damage: (1d6)[*2*]  Sneak Damage: (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas looked to the door with tempered concern as he considered his next move. He hadn't much to say in that moment other than a simple warning to the others.

"More! Door!"

His grip tightened against his sword. He felt a cool awareness of the only ring on his person as if it might grant a wish and turn him invisible briefly against the incoming band of bastards. Alas, it was but a simple piece of jewelry to compliment his cuffs that day.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"More?"

How was he supposed to handle _more?_  He couldn't even handle _one._

"Uh... okay, try to hold them in the doorway?"

He took a step back away from the ferocious furball, and cast a rather involved spell and a silent _I need your prowess_, bringing forth a translucent morningstar, which took a swing at the mutt as it came into being even as the bard reached into his pouch for something a little more... flammable.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5' step to V8
Cast spiritual weapon to appear at V11
Spiritual weapon attacks dog at V10, attack (1d20+6)[*13*], damage (1d8+1)[*7*]
Move action: pull alchemist fire from pouch

----------


## Darvin

"Step away from the door, Silas," Dalen speaks as he takes a poised stance and glares towards the door, ready to cast the moment enemies came charging through.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ready action to cast Create Pit on the intersection of T12 and U13 as soon as there's an enemy steps through the door into the targeted area. 

Silas should step away from the affected area, and should ensure the following turn he doesn't end his turn adjacent to it as he would risk falling in.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas reacted to Dalen's demand, stepping back to swing again at the hound nearest Aliani. Perhaps it was the sudden shift of attention or just plain luck, but he struck truer than he had in what felt like years.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


5ft step back to T-Dog 2, attack.

Rolled in discord: 1d20+10 (flanking) = 28. Crit check = 20. Damage = 22.

----------


## Inspectre

Silas steps up behind the dog distracted by Aliani's summoned morningstar and brings his falchion crashing down onto its back end, driving the dog to the floor with a thunderous yelp of pain.  It's right back leg is now literally hanging onto its body by a few thin sinews, but the bolstering effect of Shudder is clearly evident as the dog struggles back up to its feet despite the black gore oozing from its shattered back half.  It twists around and snaps furiously at Silas.  Even so, its crackling, heavy wheezing and black bloody flecks foaming out of its mouth suggest even the Shudder is reaching its limits.

*Spoiler: T-Dog #2 Attack*
Show


To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*19*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*8*]



The other dog chases after Silas and snaps at his heels, a moment before the door booms open and a guard comes charging into the room.  An instant later, Dalen summons a pit into existence, plunging the corrupted dog and the lead guard down 20' to the new floor inside the pit.  

*Spoiler: T-Dog #1 Attack*
Show


To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*8*]



The second guard entering the room, hot on the heels of the first, somehow manages to see the pit as it starts to form and leaps into the air, making an impressive leap to the far side of the pit before continuing to charge forward to block Aliani in the corner.

*Spoiler: Guard #3*
Show


Manages to make the DC 10 Acrobatics difficulty to make the jump despite the armor penalty from Chainmail, and continues double moving to trap Aliani in the corner.  This movement does provoke an AoO from Silas if he wishes to take it.



The last three guards post up at the doorway, pulling out their crossbows with a mix of curses.  While the two on either side of the door are able to brace themselves against the doorframe to keep themselves braced against the slope of Dalen's pit, the guard right in the doorway nearly slides forward before managing to catch himself on the doorframe itself to keep out of the pit . . . for now (Guard #4 makes the Reflex save against falling in between the +2 bonus for the pit's slope and another +4 from having a doorway to brace himself against.  Guard #5 and #6 are currently immune to falling into the pit due to the walls around the doorway to brace against).

Still cursing mages, the last guard emerges from the kiosk, walking to the middle of the room before leveling his crossbow and firing a bolt at Dalen outside.

*Spoiler: Guard #1*
Show


Move to R11, then firing at Dalen (-4 from cover of the doorway)
To-Hit: (1d20-1)[*6*]
Damage: (1d8)[*3*]



Meanwhile in the courtroom, Blackjack takes advantage once again of Jakkin's provided distraction, skewering the guard through the heart with a single precise thrust as he turns to deal with the halfling harrying his flank.  His follow-up strike glances off of the guard's raised shield, who begins fighting defensively in the hopes it will let him live a bit longer.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Full Attack on guards #10 & #8, hitting #10 and dealing another 20 some damage, putting him at something like -18 and outright DEAD, missing #8 on the iterative attack.



"I could use some help over here!"

The man yells, attracting the attention of the two guards still working at the door to the arbiter's private chambers, with very little progress made thus far - apparently swords made poor tools for breaking down doors.  The one guard obediently moves to intercept Jakkin, but the other takes a look at the fallen guard and captain, grows pales, and shakes his head before moving over to the door the patrol used to leave, kicking it open to follow them.

"Lamm ain't paying me enough to die!  Sod this, I'm outta here!"

*Spoiler: Guard #8*
Show


Fighting Defensively (-4 To-Hit, +2 AC)
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*18*] 



*Spoiler: Guard #9*
Show


Moving to H15 & Attacking Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*6*]



*Spoiler: Guard #7*
Show


Moving to L14 and Open the door back out into the hallway.



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - DEAD
T-Dog #1 - 11 Damage (IN PIT)
T-Dog #2 - 34 Damage
Guard #2 - 7 Damage (IN PIT)
Lt. Rastin - 55 Damage (At -13)


Silas - 3 Damage
Aliani - 3 Damage
Blackjack - 13 Damage

Door to Arbiter's Office - 7 Damage

Create Pit - 1/5 Rounds Duration

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani gave barely a glance to the manifestation of Milani's might, swinging away at the dog.  That would do for the moment.  He had, unfortunately, a new arrival, one that might understand his pleas. 

"There's still time, you don't have to do this.  Mistakes can be forgiven."

Of course, it doesn't really help to do that while swinging a big ball of metal at someone's head.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attack guard: (1d20+4)[*8*], damage (1d8)[*3*]
Spiritual weapon attacks dog at V10: (1d20+6)[*11*], damage (1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## Darvin

Dalen points the wand into the fray, splitting his concentration momentarily and sending two bolts flying, "step away from the pit, Silas, it quite literally pulls you towards it and the balance at the edge is deceiving,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Magic Missile against Dog #2: (1d4+1)[*3*]
Magic Missile against the guard #3: (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas swung at the passing guard as, striking him with a harsh clang, piercing part of his armor with his blade. Overconfident from his previous hit, Silas gave a flourish to his next swing at the guard as Dalen took care of the dog with his spell, missing completely without the man even having to have noticed the tiefling now flanking him. Embarrassed, he was thankful everyone was so busy with their own battles that his mistake might not make it into later conversations.

"Y-yes, it's never too late!"

To Aliani, he mouthed and motioned to cudgel him quickly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


AoO against Guard 3. 23 vs AC, 13 damage.

Move to T10, attack Guard 3 with nat 1.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (24) *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack), Cautious Fighter (1/10)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin slips away from the man who narrowly missed taking some of his head off, keeping the pressure on each opponent that Blackjack faces.  Of course, this does leave him in a similar position of being hemmed in by the remaining guards, which could definitely be a problem.

Recalling combat lessons common to his people, he proceeds to make himself a much more difficult target to land a blow on, even if it does have the unfortunate effect of taking more of his focus away from landing a blow of his own.

Nonetheless, he keeps the pressure on by lashing out with a foot at the man caught between himself and Blackjack.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

5 step  to H17, Flanking Guard 8
Move Action: Martial Flexibility (Cautious Fighter)  Fighting defensively, -4 to attack, +4 to AC.
Attack Guard 8: (1d20+7)[*22*]  Punch Damage: (1d4+5)[*6*]  Cold Damage: (1d6)[*6*]  Sneak Damage: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Inspectre

"You don't get it kid.  I run, and Lamm goes after my family."

The guard grunts to Aliani's plea to just walk away, slashing at the playwright yet again.

*Spoiler: Guard #3*
Show


Longsword vs. Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*14*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*9*]



Meanwhile, the original guard for this entrance has finally had enough of Dalen's interference as he drops his crossbow and rushes the mage while drawing his longsword. 

"I've had enough of yer Acadamae bull****!"

*Spoiler: Guard #1*
Show


Free Action: Drop Light Crossbow
Move Action: Move up to R8, drawing longsword as part of the move
Standard: Longsword vs. Dalen
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*18*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*3*]



Ignoring chivalry, the three guardsmen at the door further into the building snap off shots from their crossbows at Silas's back, while the one that nearly fell through the doorway backs up further down the adjoining hallway after shooting from the doorway.

*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


All three are shooting at Silas, Guard #4 backs up 10' down the hallway south to U16
#4
To-Hit: (1d20-1)[*4*]
Damage: (1d8)[*8*]

#5
To-Hit: (1d20-1)[*16*]
Damage: (1d8)[*5*]

#6
To-Hit: (1d20-1)[*4*]
Damage: (1d8)[*3*]



There is the sound of desperate scrambling from within the depths of the pit, accompanied by a crackling growl and a shout of pain from the guard.  (The thunder dog isn't happy being in the pit, but doesn't do anything damaging - as yet.  Guard #2 doesn't even bother trying to climb out.)

Meanwhile in the courtroom, Jakkin finally delivers a telling blow to one of the corrupt guardsmen, sending him reeling backward directly onto the waiting point of Blackjack's rapier, who once against skewers the guard through the heart before unceremoniously shoving him forward off of the blade.  The vigilante tumbles over the top of the desk in front of him, taking up flanking positions on the last guardsmen up and fighting in the room, who looks back and forth between the two of you before shaking his head and cursing under his breath.

"Sod it!  Wait up!"

He calls, wildly swinging at each of you to keep you off his back before he finally turns and runs after the guard who just disappeared through the open doorway and into the hallway beyond.

Before you or Blackjack can consider giving chase, however, the double doors leading out to the front of the Longacre Building boom open to admit Baldrago, accompanied by the guard who ran off to fetch him, two more guards, and two men in studded leather armor who are cradling weapons that are definitely not standard-issue Guard equipment, given the heavy crossbows are nearly as big as they are.

*"Get down!"*

Blackjack growls as the two arbalesters spread out to flank either side of the doors before raising their weapons and spraying crossbow bolts into the courtroom.  The other two guards, each brandishing a crossbow, joining in the eruption of fire.  Their fire proves much more accurate than the two arbalesters simply spraying bolts everywhere, as one guard's bolt passes just over Blackjack's head on the floor, while the other one hits Jakkin directly in the chest with his bolt, the halfling's armor just stopping the bolt from penetrating deep enough to impact his lungs or heart! (Nat 20 threat, no crit.)

*Spoiler: Arbalesters*
Show


Blackjack drops prone, thus gaining a bonus to his AC.  One arbalester fires at Jakkin, one at Blackjack with Rapid Shot.
Arbalester #1 (vs. Blackjack)
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Damage: (1d10)[*2*]

To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Damage: (1d10)[*10*]

Arbalester #2 (vs. Jakkin)
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Damage: (1d10)[*8*]

To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Damage: (1d10)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


Guard #12 - at Blackjack
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8)[*6*]

Guard #13 - at Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*23*]
Damage: (1d8)[*6*]



"See!  I told you Blackjack is here!"

The guard exclaims, starring in disbelief at the bodies of two of his fellow guardsmen and Lieutenant Rastin, all three of which had fallen in nearly as many seconds.  Baldrago grimly grunts an affirmative while digging a familiar orange vial out of his belt pouch.

"Yeah, that looks like him alright.  Well, I got a surprise for him.  Give me a second."

Baldrago then pries the cork open with his teeth and bites down onto his thumb, dribbling a bit of his blood into the vial while muttering an incantation under his breath.  He then downs the contents of the vial, and immediately doubles over and vomits a considerable amount of black blood across the floor, retching and wheezing.

*Spoiler: Baldrago*
Show


Baldrago takes Shudder this round.



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - DEAD
T-Dog #1 - 11 Damage (IN PIT)
T-Dog #2 - 37 Damage (At -1)
Guard #2 - 7 Damage (IN PIT)
Guard #3 - 15 Damage
Guard #8 - DEAD
Lt. Rastin - DEAD

Jakkin - 6 Damage
Silas - 3 Damage
Aliani - 3 Damage
Blackjack - 13 Damage

Door to Arbiter's Office - 7 Damage

Create Pit - 2/5 Rounds Duration

----------


## Darvin

Dalen swats the longsword away with his back hand, the layers of protective magic encasing him repulsing it. He gives the corrupt guard a dismissive look, then turns to the other guard who rose to Aliani's provocation. An opportunity he wouldn't let slip.

"You think your child will be better off an orphan in burning streets awash with shudder? Even if you die for him, Lamm certainly won't protect them! You're the only one who can and will do so, and we can help you with that. Cut loose those puppet strings, and seize a better future than the bloody one Lamm envisions, for yourself and your family," Dalen carefully weaves his words around the threats and insinuations he surmises that Lamm has made, and striking his dagger at the heart of the father's obligation to his family. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Diplomacy*: (1d20+19)[*22*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"If you've a reason to live, I've a reason to let you. All you need is proof of service, right? Then stand still and expect a rude awakening!"

Silas turned his blade so that it's inward curve could be used in place of the sharpened edge.

Taking a step over to his left, he positioned himself directly across from Aliani before letting loose a force of mercy on the guard. Unfortunately, his aim proved uncertain as the guard easily avoided his attack.

"Stand still I said! Do you want this to look good for your boss, or would you rather get the sharp end?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


5ft step to T10. Attack nonlethally vs Guard 3. 1d20+10-4 = Rolled 10 - miss.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani raised his morningstar again, then lowered it to his side, hesitantly.  "If Lamm threatens to harm your family, then you and I are very much alike.  We can help you.  _Let_ us help you." 

He closed his eyes for a second, raising the hand still holding a vial of fire to his neck, and releasing a burst of energy that would close the man's wounds (and not incidentally, quell that damnable ringing in his ears.  

At a thought, the morningstar made of force flew off toward the pit, taking a swipe at the crazed dog within.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard: channel energy, healing (2d6)[*10*] damage to me, Silas, and Guard 3.  I'll exclude Guard 2 and both dogs.
Move: morningstar goes to attack the dog in the pit; attack (1d20+6)[*12*], damage (1d8+1)[*5*]

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 20 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (21) *| TOUCH:* 16 (17) *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 (17) *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 (+9) *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (+13) (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack), Cautious Fighter (2/10), Cats Grace (3 min)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


The solid and painful impact of the bolt in the centre of his chest sends Jakkin stumbling back a step as further shots whistle past to careen off the chairs behind him.  With a curse he darts forward and shelters behind the little swinging doors that partition the courtroom.

*"Now its startin to get interestin, aye?"* he observes idly to Blackjack, slipping a potion out of his bandolier and tossing it back.  His already nimble reflexes heighten, and he works the quarrel loose before preparing to rejoin the battle, wondering what Shudder-infused horror will end up facing them this time.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

5 step  to G17, taking cover.
Move Action: Retrieve potion from bandolier.
Standard Action: Quaff Potion of Cats Grace.

----------


## Inspectre

At the back entrance, the guard slows his assault on Aliani as he clearly thinks over Dalen's words, although he is not so distracted that he fails to duck aside from Silas's attempt at introducing the butt of his falchion to his head.
He gasps in surprise as Aliani heals his wounds alongside the party's as a gesture of good will, and after another moment's thought steps aside and places his back against the wall, but takes no other offensive action.

"You let me go and give me enough money to get my family out of Korvosa, and I'll tell you what I know about Lamm's plan."

The guard offers, prompting a glance of disbelief from the guard continuing to assault Dalen despite the demonstration that his blade may be unable to cut the wizard's skin.  This time, he delivers a hard thrust to Dalen's defenses and the magic barrier is broken, leaving a deep gash in the wizard's chest although Dalen manages to step back off the sword before he is run completely through (very nearly a critical).

*Spoiler: Guard #1*
Show


Attacking Dalen
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*10*]



"The Hells you doing, Serge!?  You think Lamm's gonna let you walk if you sell him out to this bunch!?"

This confrontation between two former rebels-in-arms is interrupted by a grunt and brief scream from one of the guards out in the hallway as, having backed up to get some space to run, attempts to repeat Serge's attempt at jumping over Dalen's pit.  This time, however, the ledge crumbles away the instant the man steps forward, and instead of clearing the doorway he just tumbles through, head-first into the pit, to crash thunderously down on top of his armored ally who was definitely not expecting a comrade to drop in unannounced.  For its part the dog continues to growl and snarl VERY loudly, and bites in futility at the ghostly morningstar now circling around its head.

The last two guards out in the hallway reload and then take aim at Aliani, firing two crossbow bolts at him before their work is interrupted by another guard charging down the hallway to join them.

*Spoiler: Guard #5 & #6*
Show


Move Action: Reload
Standard: Shoot Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*11*]
Damage: (1d8)[*8*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*6*]
Damage: (1d8)[*3*]



"What the hells is going on here!?  We've got trouble lads, BLACKJACK IS HERE IN THE COURTROOM!"

The newcomer explains, eliciting more curses from the two guards at the doorway.

"Can we get out of here through the front still!?"

One asks, clearly starting to think better of this whole last stand affair now that they were starting to get an inkling of what they were truly up against.

Meanwhile, Blackjack growls at Jakkin's excitement.

*"I'm getting too old for this ****."*

The vigilante comments, crawling on hands and knees around the desk, pushing the chairs aside as he returns to Rastin's body to tug a ring of keys off of his belt.

*"We need to get the people in that cell out of here!"*

Blackjack explains, clearly worried that so many crossbow bolts being sprayed about where going to start hitting innocent bystanders who can't escape the line of fire.  In support of this, another series of crossbow bolts come flying overhead.

*Spoiler: Arbalester #1*
Show


Rapid-Fire at Blackjack
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*20*]
Damage: (1d10)[*3*]

To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Damage: (1d10)[*5*]



*Spoiler: Arbalester #2*
Show


Rapid-Fire at Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Damage: (1d10)[*2*]

To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*10*]
Damage: (1d10)[*8*]



*Spoiler: Guards 11, 12, 13*
Show


#11 and #12 at Blackjack, #13 at Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8)[*4*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8)[*8*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*8*]
Damage: (1d8)[*5*]



Then, from the doorway there is a thunderous boom, and roar of flame, a moment before Baldrago comes flying across the room and comes to a stop in mid-air 10' above Jakkin, leering down at both him and Blackjack as black blood continues to drool out of his mouth and drip from the corner of his right eye.  Tendrils of smoke and flame roil off of the man's arms as he hovers in mid-air.

*"Let's get this party started, shall we!?"*

*Spoiler: Baldrago*
Show


Standard:  Flame Jet to move diagonally 10' feet up, and 50' forward to G17.  He will remain 10' up in the air until the end of his next turn, at which point he will fall to the ground like a dumbass unless he uses Flame Jet again.




Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - DEAD
T-Dog #1 - 11 Damage (IN PIT)
T-Dog #2 - 37 Damage (At -2)
Guard #2 - 11 Damage (IN PIT)
Guard #4 - 4 Damage (IN PIT)
Guard #3 - 5 Damage
Guard #8 - DEAD
Lt. Rastin - DEAD

Dalen - 10 Damage
Jakkin - 6 Damage
Blackjack - 13 Damage

Door to Arbiter's Office - 7 Damage

Create Pit - 3/5 Rounds Duration

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas bowed to the newly pacifist guard before turning to the enemy beside Dalen, slashing at his back. Perhaps it was the blade or the meal from last night, but his aim was not as accurate as he wished as the blade slid along the enemy's chained arm and off his elbow without drawing a drop of blood nor inflicting any wound at all. He cursed himself as the fight carried on.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


Move to R9 to attack Guard 1. 12 to hit - miss.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 20 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (21) *| TOUCH:* 16 (17) *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 (17) *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 (+9) *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (+13) (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack), Cautious Fighter (3/10), Cats Grace (2/30)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin nods sharply; things are indeed getting out of hand, and the chances that some of these clerks could be hurt or killed keep increasing.

*"Toss me the keys,"* he urges, holding out his hands to receive the keys if they come his way, before flitting across the floor to the door of the cell to begin working on getting it open.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Move Action: Move to D16.  If he has keys, will unlock the door.  If no keys, will pull his Any-Tool while moving and start trying to pick the lock.

----------


## Darvin

Everything slowed down. Dalen wasn't exactly sure how grievous the injury was, with adrenaline surging and his mind racing. He jabbed the wand directly into the belly of the corrupt guard who struck him and sneered, "Lamm is the _least_ of your worries right now," as the wand surged with a point blank blast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Magic Missile at guard 1 (2d4+2)[*5*]
Spell trigger items do not provoke attacks of opportunity

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"DONE!" was Aliani's enthusiastic reply to the guard, a genuine (if brief) outpouring of joy.  "Same deal goes for the rest of you!" he shouted, advancing closer to the pit and dangling the vial of fire in his hand.  "If not..." 

That sentence was left unfinished, save for the most basic application of gravity to the situation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5' step to V9
Standard: throw vial of alchemist fire into the pit (at Guard #2 directly): attack (1d20+4)[*19*], damage (1d6)[*4*], don't forget the splash of joy and pain
Move: pull out another vial, this one acid

----------


## Inspectre

In the back room, Aliani's rain of fire down into the hole seems to have finally been the spark to ignite the dog's rage.
He hears a bit of panicked yelling from within the hole as a rumbling growl builds and builds, and then there is a hellacious racket from the hole as the dog within throws its head back and unleashes a calamitous howl.
As the sound fades, Aliani can hear the two guards still thrashing about in the hole, yelling "what'd you say!?" to each other.

*Spoiler: T-Dog #1*
Show


Angered by Aliani's attack and its confinement, unleashes a Thunderous Bark, dealing three damage and Deafening both guards who failed their Fort saves.  They are also staggered for 1 round, but that is unlikely to matter given Dalen's pit has 1 more round to go.



Unfortunately Aliani's victory is short-lived as the guards at the doorway continue to use him as a moving target for their crossbows.

*Spoiler: Guard #5 & #6*
Show


Reload, and then fire at Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*5*]
Damage: (1d8)[*1*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8)[*5*]



Behind them, another guard becomes visible through the open doorway, skidding to a halt to take in the room at a glance before turning and running away further down the hallway.

"Sod this lads, we've got Blackjack in the courtroom!  Come on, let's get out of here through the front before the rest of the Guard shows up!"

Another guard skids to a halt in almost the exact same spot a few moments later, looking into the room with an even more confused expression, but unlike his previous "comrade" this guard is clearly uncertain whether he should continue to flee or stay and fight.

*Spoiler: Guard #7 & #9*
Show


Double move to U-20 & U-15 respectively.



Meanwhile, the guard who seems to have been convinced by Aliani's words continues to hold his ground against the back wall, going so far as to sheathe his sword but keeping his shield up and his other hand on the sword's hilt.

*Spoiler: Guard #3*
Show


Continues to take no actions



The guard who just got a chestful of magic missiles, however, gives an angered growl and steps out of the building entirely.  Before Silas is able to pursue, the guard slams the back door shut in his face and wedges his longsword into the crack of the door, hammering it into the frame with the edge of his shield before turning to confront Dalen with a manic grin.

"Now it's just you and me, mage.  Time to see which is mightier - your stick?  Or my fist."

*Spoiler: Guard #1*
Show


5' steps to R7
Move: Shut the door
Standard: Bar the door using his longsword.  Because this is a good-quality door but is being barred with makeshift tools, we'll go halfway between the two DCs to break the door open again, or DC 15 STR check to kick the door open.  From his side, Dalen can also remove the sword from the doorway to unbar it with a DC 12 STR check, that will provoke (not a concern at the moment as the guard only has his fists and does not have Unarmed Strike).



*************************

In the courtroom, Blackjack smoothly lances the ring of keys with the tip of his rapier, flicking them into Jakkin's hand.  But this movement is in itself a bluff, for halfway through the movement, the vigilante releases his grip on the rapier entirely, allowing it to clatter to the floor while his hand darts into the depths of his cloak to retrieve a handcrossbow bolt, which he smoothly loads into his handcrossbow before rolling up into a sitting position, turns to face Baldrago, and fires.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Free Action - Flick Jakkin the keys, drop his rapier, reload his hand crossbow
Move Action: Feint against Baldrago
Bluff: (1d20+17)[*21*]
Standard Action: Fire at Baldrago (-4 To-hit from Prone)
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*23*]
Damage: (1d4+2)[*5*]
Holy: (2d6)[*7*]
Sneak Attack: (6d4)[*21*]



The man growls as the crossbow bolt stings him, but rather than returning fire he shifts his attention to Jakkin who hurries over and unlocks the door before realizing that the reason there was a ring of keys is that the others must be for the manacles holding all of the clerks down to the benches by one wrist.  A crackle of flame surrounds the Shudder-maddened ex-guardsman as he cackles before extending both hands and sending out a pair of fiery rays that lance over Jakkin's head while the second burns into a nearby clerk's arm.  The man jerks and shouts and curses as the sleeve of his clothing catches fire and burns away to reveal the flame-blackened flesh beneath, but he manages to swat out the flames before they manage to catch.  Unfortunately, unleashing that blast of flame also met that Baldrago was no longer using the jets of flame to keep himself aloft, and with a grunt of "oh . . . ****!" he crashes unceremoniously to the floor.  Despite the messy landing and the crossbow bolt lodging in his spleen, the angry growl that comes from Baldrago as he pushes himself up with one arm, the other hanging limply at a twisted angle away from his body, reveals that the Shudder-created abomination wasn't done yet.

*Spoiler: Baldrago*
Show


Move: Gather Power
Standard: Flurry of blasts at Jakkin and Clerk #3 (Blackjack was 5' too far away), missing Jakkin and hitting Clerk #3.  Clerk #3 makes the Reflex save to avoid catching on fire.

Fall Damage: (1d6)[*5*]



Meanwhile, there is one last wave of crossbow bolts that fly across the room before the arbalesters move up, fumbling with their crossbows as they remove an empty holding case from the backs of their weapons.  One of the guards slowly moving up the middle aisle points at Jakkin.

"Hey!  He's trying to rescue the hostages!  Stop him!"

Another pair of crossbow bolts fly his way, while the last one tries to keep Blackjack suppressed.

*Spoiler: Arbalesters*
Show


#1 fires last shot at Blackjack, moves to A25.  #2 fires last shot at Jakkin, moves to L25
Blackjack (-4 Prone)
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*3*]
Damage: (1d10)[*5*]

Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Damage: (1d10)[*1*]



*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


Guard #11 & #12 at Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*5*]
Damage: (1d8)[*8*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*5*]
Damage: (1d8)[*1*]

Guard #13 at Blackjack (-4 from Prone)
To-Hit: (1d20-1)[*18*]
Damage: (1d8)[*7*]



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - DEAD
T-Dog #1 - 12 Damage (IN PIT)
T-Dog #2 - 37 Damage (At -3)
Guard #1 - 5 Damage
Guard #2 - 15 Damage (IN PIT), Deafened, Staggered (1 Round)
Guard #4 - 8 Damage (IN PIT), Deafened, Staggered (1 Round)
Guard #3 - 5 Damage
Guard #8 - DEAD
Lt. Rastin - DEAD
Baldrago - 38, Prone


Dalen - 10 Damage
Jakkin - 6 Damage
Blackjack - 13 Damage
Clerk 3 - 3 Damage

Door to Arbiter's Office - 7 Damage

Create Pit - 4/5 Rounds Duration

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas looked to Aliani and then the newly barred door.

"Need any help out there?!"

As things were, it would've been dangerous to ignore the advent of the pit's rise to normalcy.

----------


## Darvin

"I'm afraid I have you outnumbered," Dalen whistles to signal his familiar, not far away and carefully watching this entrance, to intercede. As the bird distracts Dalen draws a dagger from his belt, takes a guarded stance, and unleashes another burst from the wand. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Rhetoric uses Aid Another to boost Dalen's AC and CMD by +2; 22 AC and 15 CMD
Wand of Magic Missile (2d4+2)[*8*]
Move action to draw dagger

Dalen threatens an attack opportunity if he attempts to grapple or attack unarmed, for what little it's worth:
Attack: (1d20+1)[*7*]
Damage: (1d4-1)[*0*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Damn right you do!"

Silas put forth a leggy burst of strength as he impacted the door. Unfortunately, his mighty blow landed near the hinges, thus providing no benefit at all to the wizard on the other side. Defeated, he turned to the reshaping party of ne'er do wells.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


Move to R8 - Rolls a 7 against DC 15 strength check vs door.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 20 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (25) *| TOUCH:* 16 (17) *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 (17) *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 (+9) *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (+13) (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack), Cautious Fighter (4/10), Cats Grace (3/30)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


With a salty curse Jakkin tosses the keys to the recently-scorched clerk.

*"Get yerselves out of here,"* he urges before going off to do something stubborn but ill-advised.

You know, perfectly in character.

Ducking around the head-height table, he slides into a position where any attacks directed at him wont be likely to go anywhere near the hostages, right in the very shadow of the grotesque Baldrago.

*"Ye were a disgusting piece of offal before you swallowed that filth; naught but a monster, now,"* he sneers, and lashes out with a much intended more to be distracting than potentially lethal.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Free Action: toss Clerk 3 the keys
Move Action: Move to F18.  
Standard Action: Attack Baldrago (fighting defensively, +4AC): (1d20+7)[*8*]  Punch Damage: (1d4+7)[*8*]  Cold Damage: (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

The weapon flailing about in the pit took one last swipe at the dog before winking out of existence.  Meanwhile, Aliani, unsatisfied with the results of the fire, took a step to the side and let his flask of acid fly at one of the guards.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


spiritual weapon attacks dog: (1d20+6)[*19*], damage (1d8+1)[*4*]
5' step to U10
Throw acid flask at guard at U15, hopefully for some splash on a couple others.  -4 for range figured in.  attack (1d20)[*7*], damage (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Inspectre

In the back room, the battle continues to rage as the guard launches himself at Dalen while Silas hammers away at the blocked door. 
Rhetoric comes swooping down just in time to get in the guard's face, disorienting him before he is able to swat the familiar away, but not before his lunge has missed Dalen and instead leaves him slamming himself up against the doorframe.

*Spoiler: Guard #1*
Show


Lunges for Dalen in an attempt to start a grapple, gets a 10 and misses Dalen's CMD.  Dalen's AoO also misses.



Inside Aliani launches a flask of acid, but while he manages to get it through the doorway, he overshoots his target and it ends up smashing into the wall behind the guardsman, right at the corner where the two hallways meet.  Still, flecks of glass and globs of acid rain down on the guardsmen, who cries out in surprise and pain before drawing a crossbow and joining his associates in firing a fusillade of bolts at the playwright (1 Splash damage to Guard #9)

*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


Guard #5 & #6
Reload and shoot at Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*17*]
Damage: (1d8)[*7*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*7*]
Damage: (1d8)[*8*]

Guard #7
Makes good on his escape and continues heading for the front door, leaving this fight unless people pursue him for some reason.

Guard #9
Pull out crossbow, shoot at Aliani, 5' step back down the hallway.  He gets a "7" and also misses.



Things turn back towards the grim, however, as Dalen's spell ends and the mutated dog and the two guards stuck down in the pit with it rise back up to the ground floor as the pit spell's duration runs out.  (T-Dog #1, Guard #2 & Guard #4 are now all plainly visible as Dalen's pit spell runs out.)

*****************************

Inside the courtroom, Jakkin hands off the keys to the burned clerk who swiftly unshackles himself before passing the ring of keys up the line, allowing each person in turn to free themselves from the bench (Clerk #1 - #3 are now free of their shackles and will make good on their escape next turn.)

He then runs up to Baldrago and tries to curbstomp the man while he's pushing himself back up to his feet, and gets a second swing before the man stumbles back away from him, snarling.

*"TAKE THIS!"*

*Spoiler: Baldrago*
Show


Move Action: Stand up, provoking an AoO from Jakkin
5' Step back to G16
Baldrago unleashes a flurry of blasts, missing Jakkin and Blackjack both.  He takes 1 Burn from this due to being unable to use his move action to gather power.



Baldrago screams as he unleashes another blast of flame at Jakkin and at Blackjack, but his aim again cleanly goes over Jakkin's head while lighting up the chair next to Blackjack before the vigilante crawls over to the railing dividing the room.  He slides another small bolt into his handcrossbow, and then pulls himself up into a sitting position, leaning over the railing to fire at the arbalester as the man struggles with reloading his complicated weapon.  The bolt catches him dead in the throat, and he falls backward onto the nearby bench as he gasps and sputters, blood pumping out of the wound.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Move: Crawl over to L18, making a Stealth check to hide as he does so
Free: Reload hand crossbow
Standard: Fire at Arbalester #2, hitting him for 23 damage and one-shot dropping him down to -1.



*Spoiler: Arbalester #1*
Show


Full-Round Action: Reloads his automatic heavy crossbow
5' Step to A 24



Seeing what Blackjack just did to their compatriot, the three guards all fire blindly in his general direction with their crossbows.

*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


#11, #12, #13
Move: Reload Crossbows
Standard: Fire at Blackjack
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*9*]
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*18*]
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*10*]



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - DEAD
T-Dog #1 - 16 Damage
T-Dog #2 - 37 Damage (At -4)
Guard #1 - 13 Damage
Guard #2 - 15 Damage, Deafened
Guard #4 - 8 Damage, Deafened
Guard #3 - 5 Damage
Guard #8 - DEAD
Guard #9 - 1 Damage
Lt. Rastin - DEAD
Baldrago - 44, 1 Burn, Prone
Arbalester #2 - 23 Damage (At -1)

Dalen - 10 Damage
Jakkin - 6 Damage
Blackjack - 13 Damage
Clerk 3 - 3 Damage

Door to Arbiter's Office - 7 Damage

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"If Any of you are wise enough to live, I'd advise a private bath as the public ones may give you a lifetime ban!"

Silas took a vial from his bandolier and tossed it toward the guard in front of the door. It fell short, striking ground beside the howling beast. The stench dissipated just as the tiefling positioned himself comfortably between all three inside the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


Throw vial of ghast retch fluid at guard on U13. Rolled 6 - miss. Rolled 7 - lands on dog's square. Dog and two nearest guards are sickened until the end of their next turn. 

Moved to T12.

----------


## Darvin

"Such a waste," Dalen sighs as he unleashes another valuable charge of the wand. He supposes it would also apply to the poor fool he was dispatching.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Magic Missile (2d4+2)[*9*]
If the guard is still standing, Rhetoric will repeat the same action next round.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 20 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (21) *| TOUCH:* 16 (21) *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 (17) *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 (+9) *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (+13) (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack), Cautious Fighter (5/10), Cats Grace (4/30)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Following hot on Baldragos heels, Jakkin doesnt even bother voicing one of the several comebacks that had immediately sprang to mind; on an opponent like this, wit is clearly wasted.

He lets his actions show his insolence; eschewing a simpler route he _slides_ between the Shudder-wracked mans legs and kips up to plant some icy knuckles in the vicinity of a kidney.  Hed be more concerned about the progress of this encounter if it seemed the man could hit the broadside of a galley with this twisted fire hes in the process of squeezing out of himself.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Move Action: Move to G15, Acrobatics check to move through occupied square: (1d20+25)[*30*]
Standard Action: Attack Baldrago: (1d20+11)[*15*]  Punch Damage: (1d4+7)[*8*]  Cold Damage: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani had a dismayed look on his face; back to this, we were, and outnumbered at that.  _Time to pull your damn weight_ he exhorted to himself, stepping forward to swat again at the mangy mutt.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

move to v11
attack dog, (1d20+4)[*7*], damage (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Inspectre

Decried the senseless waste (of a wand charge), Dalen blasts the man again with magical missiles, and with a last grunt curse he slumps over in front of the door, leaving Dalen the last man standing outside the back entrance.
Inside the back entry room, Silas and Aliani move forward to engage the guards and their pet dog, Silas throwing a vial of a ghastly substance that leaves both guards and the dog (thunderously in its case) retching.
Silas' quip is clearly lost on the two guards, who squint and shout "what!?" at him a moment before the vial shatters against the floor in their midst.

The dog and one of the guards focus on Silas in an attempt to repay him for this assault upon their sense of smell, while the other slides away from Silas to engage Aliani in a sword vs. mace fight.
Both guards' swings have no strength behind them, however, allowing even Aliani to easily ward off their blows . . . for now.

*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


Guard #2
5' Step to V12
Swing at Aliani (-2 Sickened)
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*4*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*10*]

Guard #4
Swing at Silas (-2 Sickened)
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*4*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*7*]



*Spoiler: T-Dog #1*
Show


Bite Silas
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*15*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*9*]



Out in the hallway, two of the guards switch up to melee weapons with grim determination while the last man who had been hanging back glances over his shoulder, mutters "sod this" and then runs down the hallway after the other fleeing guard shouting "wait for me!"

*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


#5 & #6
Swap out crossbows for melee weapons and shields.

#9
Double moves down the hallway after the fleeing Guard #7



************

In the courtroom, things start to get a bit more desperate as while Baldrago took a full kick to the face from Jakkin while he was attempting to stand up, causing Jakkin to wince a bit as intense heat penetrates the cold surrounding his hands (Jakkin takes 4 Fire damage from striking Baldrago with a natural weapon).  Jakkin's follow-up strike Baldrago dodges, even as Jakkin slides underneath the Shudder-infused madman to strike him from behind.  Heat builds up in the air causing it to shimmer as Baldrago stumbles away from Jakkin, wiping the black blood dribbling out of his mouth and eyes with the back of one hand before jabbing that limb at Jakkin as a massive blast of fire roils off him.

*"BURN!!!"*

*Spoiler: Baldrago*
Show


5' step to G17
Move Action: Gather Power
Standard: Empower Burning Blast (0 Net Burn)
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*14*] vs. Touch
Damage: (3d6+1)[*12*] Fire plus 50%, Sets Jakkin on Fire if it hits



Fortunately, once again Jakkin's height proves to be an asset as Baldrago's blast sails over his head, but Jakkin can feel the heat off of that one this time - Baldrago's aim was improving.

Inside the cage, the woman at the end of the line slips off the bench to pass the keys, allowing the other bench of employees-turned-prisoners to free themselves as well.  The two other freed clerks rush out of the cell, heading for the door and prompting the guards to point at them.

"Hey!  The hostages are getting away!  STOP THEM!"

At this, Blackjack finally pushes himself back up to his feet, leaving himself in plain view of the guards as he rams another crossbow bolt into his handcrossbow.

*"HEY!"*

The vigilante shouts, drawing all eyes to him as he levels the small crossbow and fires at the group of guards, forcing them to return fire on him rather than worry about the hostages for now.  In their haste, both sides miss each other cleanly.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Move Action: Stand Up
Free Action: Reload
Standard: Shoots at Guard #12
To-Hit: (1d20+16)[*17*]
Damage: (1d4+2)[*3*]
Holy: (2d6)[*11*]



*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


#11, #12, & #13
Move Action: Reload
5' Step Forward
Shoot at Blackjack

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*13*]
Damage: (1d8)[*3*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*6*]
Damage: (1d8)[*7*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*9*]
Damage: (1d8)[*8*]




Meanwhile, the last Arbalester sprints forward and attempts to vault over the railing, narrowing clearing it.  Coming to a halt in front of the cage, he brandishes his now fully reloaded crossbow at the four clerks still caught inside the cage.  "DON'T MOVE!"

*Spoiler: Arbalester #1*
Show


Double Move, clearing the jump over the railing with a 12 vs. DC 10.



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - DEAD
T-Dog #1 - 16 Damage, Sickened (1 Round)
T-Dog #2 - 37 Damage (At -5)
Guard #1 - 22 Damage (At -7)
Guard #2 - 15 Damage, Sickened (1 Round), Deafened
Guard #4 - 8 Damage, Sickened (1 Round), Deafened
Guard #3 - 5 Damage
Guard #8 - DEAD
Guard #9 - 1 Damage
Lt. Rastin - DEAD
Baldrago - 57 (65) Damage, 1 Burn
Arbalester #2 - 23 Damage (At -2)

Dalen - 10 Damage
Jakkin - 10 Damage
Blackjack - 13 Damage
Clerk 3 - 3 Damage

Door to Arbiter's Office - 7 Damage

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Again, Silas swung at the dog only for it to jump out of the way with ease. He told himself he was distracted by the enemy attacking Aliani, but really he was just having an off day.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani's eyes narrowed, and he tried taking a deep breath in.  _Relax, relax, relax_ he tried telling himself, not that it helped.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack dog: (1d20+6)[*26*] includes flanking; (1d8)[*3*] damage

----------


## Darvin

Given the fallen guard a soft kick to send him slumping to the side, Dalen grabs a hold of his blade, braces his boot against the wall, and gives a firm tug to free it. He tosses the sword aside and opens the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standard action to unbar the door - rolled a 16 on Discord - then move action to open the door.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 16 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (25) *| TOUCH:* 16 (21) *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 (17) *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 (+9) *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (+13) (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack), Cautious Fighter (6/10), Cats Grace (5/30)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Fighting these Shudder-infused opponents with bare hands and feet always proves to be painful, and for some unknown reason the rest of his allies are taking their sweet time in joining the fight  meaning no helpful healing to deal with such drawbacks.

Jakkin grunts to himself.  Thats life, isnt it?

Regardless, something a little more pressing that dealing with this flame-sharting boil has come up, and he rolls agilely between Baldrago and a chair to come up on the arbalest wielder threatening the remaining hostages.

*"Oh, I think you got something more pressing to worry about, ya giant arse,"* he growls before lashing out with an icy hand at the large muscle of the mans thigh.

Yes, this puts him at risk of fire and crossbows both; which is why he takes pains to minimize the lines of sight to himself.  If hes going to have to carry his half of this fight, hes going to have to exhibit at least a little bit of caution.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Move Action: Move to C17, Acrobatics check to avoid triggering AoO: (1d20+20)[*32*]
Standard Action: Attack Arbalest 1, fighting defensively: (1d20+7)[*17*]  Punch Damage: (1d4+7)[*9*]  Cold Damage: (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Inspectre

Dalen manages to wrench the sword out of the door hinge and push open the door just in time to witness Aliani bludgeoning the remaining dog across the face with his morningstar.  That side of the creature's face is ripped open by the spikes adorning the morningstar, but it staggers back and remains on its feet despite the grievous injury.  Enraged, the dog throws its head back and howls again, heedless of the fact that it was standing in the midst of its allies as well.
The effect was quite devastating against the guards, leaving three of them staggering about again, unable to hear, while the last guard hid behind the door frame and was spared from the blast.

*Spoiler: Thunder Dog*
Show


Standard: Howl, affecting Silas & Aliani, and all four guards
Deals 1 Damage this round (already rolled in Dice Roller)
Fort DC 15 for Half
Failure: Deafened for 1 minute, Staggered for 1 round

All but Guard #5 failed their saves



"STUPID DOG!"  The one guard yelled, and having already been blasted not once, but twice now, turns and takes his fury out on the dog with his longsword.  The other man who had been trapped in the pit continues to fight Silas, as does the unaffected guard who moves into the room, sword and shield in hand.  The last guard, having gotten a taste of Lamm's "helpful" companions, decides this fight is a lost cause and staggers down the hallway in full retreat.

*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


Guard #2
Attacks T-Dog in a rage
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*4*]

Guard #4
Attacks Silas
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*16*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*6*]

Guard #5
Move in, Attack Silas
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*4*]

Guard #6
Joins #7 & #8 in Fleeing



*****************************

In the courtroom, Jakkin disengages from chasing after Baldrago again to go pound on the arbalester, leaving a large patch of frost dangerously close to the man's pride and joy.  He staggers backward screaming, raising his heavy crossbow and firing it wildly at Jakkin.  One of the shots improbably manages to hit Jakkin dead-center in the chest, and the bolt is only stopped by his armor from penetrating all the way into his heart.  As is, he'll have another small scar on his chest after the skin heals (nat 20 critical, fails to confirm).

*Spoiler: Arbalester #1*
Show


Rapid Shot vs. Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*24*]
Damage: (1d10)[*3*]

To-Hit: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Damage: (1d10)[*2*]



Baldrago sees Jakkin's exposed back and grins, raising his hand to point for another blast of fire, before a pair of handcrossbow bolts come flying into his own back, causing him to scream as he staggers drukenly to the side, Shudder no longer able to keep his body going against the mounting injuries.  Twisting as he falls, Baldrago roars and fires one last blast of fire at Blackjack before the flames rage out of control and consume the man, leaving only a charred mess behind.  In death as in life, Baldrago's aim is pathetic, and he only manages to scorch a black line across the marble floor of the courtroom.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Shoot Baldrago twice thanks to rapid reload and iterative attacks, dropping him into negatives.  Baldrago continues to fight thanks to a Diehard-effect.



*Spoiler: Baldrago*
Show


Turn and shoot Blackjack with Empowered Burning Infusion, this applies 1 Burn to Baldrago, pushing him to Negative CON, and he dies after the shot.
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*10*] vs. Touch AC
Damage: (3d6+1)[*10*] plus 50%, Sets Blackjack on fire if it hits



The three guards continue to slowly advance down the aisle, this time attempting to provide covering fire to the arbalester.  None of their shots come even close to hitting Jakkin, however, and at this point it's starting to become a question of whether or not their crossbow fire is even threatening enough to warrant the definition of "covering fire".

*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


#11 & #12 &13
Fire at Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*10*]
Damage: (1d8)[*7*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*9*]
Damage: (1d8)[*2*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8)[*5*]



Meanwhile the rest of the clerks escape from the cell, following the other two as they manage to get the door open and run out into the hallway, skidding to a halt as the see the guards engaged in a fight with the others.

Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - DEAD
T-Dog #1 - 31 Damage
T-Dog #2 - 37 Damage (At -6)
Guard #1 - 22 Damage (At -8)
Guard #2 - 16 Damage, Deafened and Staggered
Guard #4 - 9 Damage, Deafened and Staggered
Guard #5 - 1 Damage
Guard #6 - 1 Damage, Deafened and Staggered
Guard #3 - 5 Damage
Guard #8 - DEAD
Guard #9 - 1 Damage
Lt. Rastin - DEAD
Baldrago - DEAD
Arbalester #1 - 13 Damage
Arbalester #2 - 23 Damage (At -3)

Aliani - 1 Damage, Staggered 1 round, Deafened for 1 minute
Silas - 1 Damage
Dalen - 10 Damage
Jakkin - 13 Damage
Blackjack - 13 Damage
Clerk 3 - 3 Damage

Door to Arbiter's Office - 7 Damage

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani's eyes widened as the dog woofed, and a moment later his hand went to his ear, trying in vain to get the loud reverberations out of it.  Any brief joy that may have been on his face quickly evaporated, and his eyes darted about in an effort to compensate for the sudden loss of one of his senses.  He took a backhanded swat at the beast before taking a step away out of self-preservation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+6)[*25*] includes flanking, (1d8)[*6*] damage to doggie
5 foot step north along the wall to I think that's V10?

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 13 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (25) *| TOUCH:* 16 (21) *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 (17) *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 (+9) *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (+13) (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack), Cautious Fighter (7/10), Cats Grace (6/30)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin is quick to follow, closing the gap between himself and the arbalester despite the heavy bolt protruding from his shoulder.

*"Backed yourself inta a corner now, havent you lad?"* He bares his teeth and kicks out, hoping the much larger man is focused on his hands after their last exchange.  From the look of things the hostages have almost cleared the room; hopefully, this will make moping things up that much easier.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

5 step to B17
Standard Action: Attack Arbalest 1, fighting defensively: (1d20+7)[*20*]  Punch Damage: (1d4+7)[*10*]  Cold Damage: (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas' strike was off-set by the dog's incredible bark. Stepping back alongside Aliani, he needed a moment to think.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a 2 for attack against the dog. 5-ft step to S11.

----------


## Darvin

As Silas steps back, Dalen takes aim and lets a globule of acid fly at the exposed foe. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Acid Splash at Guard #4
Attack: (1d20+4)[*23*]
Damage: (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## Inspectre

While the fight in the backroom is just as noisy as it was before, quite a few combatants are unable to hear it now thanks to that damn Shudder dog, which still remains on its feet despite another solid thump from Aliani.
As both Aliani and Silas fall back, Dalen sends out a bolt of acid that strikes the guard dead center in the chest, eliciting a grunt of pain before the guard surges forward to continue the attack against Silas.
WIth clear practice, another of the guard sweeps around to strike the tiefling from behind, dodging a swipe from Aliani with ease.
The playwright has his own problems as the dog attempts to retaliate with a bite to the nethers, while the third guard steps forward and slashes at him.

*Spoiler: Thunder Dog #1*
Show


5' Step to U11
Bite Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*19*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*9*]



*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


#2
5' STep to V11
Slash at Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*16*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*10*]

#4
Move: Move to R12
Standard: Ready to attack Silas, triggered by getting flanking
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*4*]

#6
Move: Move to T10, triggering #4's readied attack, and provoking an AoO from Aliani (which misses)
Standard: Attack Silas
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*13*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*4*]



Out in the hallway, the guard continues to recede into the distance, while another step of hurried footsteps begins to ring off the stone, although they don't sound like armored boots this time . . .  (Spoiler - it's the fleeing clerks).

************

In the courtroom, Jakkin follows up his punch with a second blow to the same spot, and this time the patch of frost expands into a section of ice that engulfs the man's entire thigh.  Which shatters a moment later, leaving the man to topple forward, cracking his head open on the side of the cage as he falls, and crumples to the ground a bloody, brain-splattered heap, quite dead.

Blackjack retreats back to his rapier, reloading his crossbow and firing off another shot at the approaching wedge of guards who return fire at him.

*"Looks like we've just got a bit more clean-up to do!"*

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Move back to K16, where he left his rapier
Free Action: Reload
Standard Action: Fire at Guard #12
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*17*]
Damage: (1d4+2)[*3*]
Holy: (2d6)[*6*]



*Spoiler: Guards*
Show


#11, #12, & #13 at Blackjack
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*6*]
Damage: (1d8)[*5*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*6*]
Damage: (1d8)[*3*]

To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8)[*6*]



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Guard #10 - DEAD
T-Dog #1 - 37 Damage
T-Dog #2 - 37 Damage (At -7)
Guard #1 - 22 Damage (At -9)
Guard #2 - 16 Damage, Deafened
Guard #4 - 12 Damage, Deafened
Guard #5 - 1 Damage
Guard #6 - 1 Damage, Deafened
Guard #3 - 5 Damage
Guard #8 - DEAD
Guard #9 - 1 Damage
Guard #12 - 9 Damage
Lt. Rastin - DEAD
Baldrago - DEAD
Arbalester #1 - DEAD
Arbalester #2 - 23 Damage (At -4)

Aliani - 1 Damage, Deafened for 1 minute
Silas - 1 Damage
Dalen - 10 Damage
Jakkin - 13 Damage
Blackjack - 13 Damage
Clerk 3 - 3 Damage

Door to Arbiter's Office - 7 Damage

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas, having not the patience to tame the beast, he struck at it without mercy. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 35/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


5ft step to T11. Attack T-dog, rolling 19 to-hit after flanking. 10 damage if it hits.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani let out a yelp -- one, he noted with discontent, he couldn't even hear, though he felt it and that was quite enough -- as the dog withdrew from its bite with a strip of cloth hanging from its maw.  He noticed it was becoming a bit, well, breezier than he'd hope to experience.  Fortunately the sleeves did their thing, and nobody would be any the wiser, but ... yikes.  He prepared for a counterstrike when Silas maneuvered in and did the necessary thing, to his own great relief.  He adjusted his aim and took a wild swipe at the guard standing next to him, before withdrawing yet again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+4)[*18*] (no flanking) attack guard at V11, damage (1d8)[*1*]
5' step to V9

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 13 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (21) *| TOUCH:* 16 (17) *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 (17) *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 (+9) *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (+13) (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* Frost (unarmed attack), Cautious Fighter (8/10), Cats Grace (7/30)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Eyeing the remaining three crossbowmen, Jakkin judges that if he takes the fight to them theyll get a couple more shots off at him before he has a chance to close the distance and lay a beating on them.

Instead, he ducks behind the low wall running across the courtroom and vanishes as only one of his kind can, moving silently into position and readying to unleash pain on the first of the fools to run across his place of concealment.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Move action: move to to E18, using cover from half wall for Stealth: (1d20+20)[*29*]
Standard Action: Ready an attack vs any enemy that comes within melee range: (1d20+11)[*24*]  Punch Damage: (1d4+7)[*11*]  Cold Damage: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Darvin

As Silas steps away, Dalen looses another globule of acid at the same guard.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Acid Splash against Guard #4
Attack: (1d20+4)[*5*]
Damage: (1d3+3)[*4*]

----------


## Inspectre

Silas delivers an overhead chop to the back of the dog which nearly cuts it in half, and at last the Shudder-infused freak of nature collapses in a black-blooded heap.  This seems to finally break the morale of the three remaining guards, who beat a hasty retreat back through the doorway into the hallway after their fellows.  The last guard who had already agreed to cooperate watches them flee and then turns to Aliani.

"Now then.  I believe there was a discussion of letting me go so I can get out of the city with my family and providing me with some gold to ensure I can afford to make the necessary arrangements.  In return I tell you what I know of Lamm's plans here."

The man grimaces and sighs.

"Which I must admit is not much.  I know he's here to break some criminals out of the Vault - we're just here to secure Longacre and hold off any response from the city guard for as long as we can.  Which seems to not be very long at all, as it turns out."

Outside, Dalen notices a large shadow pass by overhead, a moment before two large hippogriffs land on the roof of Longacre above him, the Sable Marines leaning down out of their saddles to point hand crossbows on him while gripping the reins.  A third Sable Marine lands his hippogriff down in the small alley 10' away from Dalen, and the proximity allows him to instantly recognize the man as Corporal Sabin Wright, the marine that they fished out of the river.  The same one who had been found dead the next morning, yet here he was now.  He dismounts and retrieves a set of manacles from a saddlebag.

"Get down on the ground with your hands on your head, scumbag!"

He yells at Dalen, evidentially believing Dalen to be breaking into Longacre.

***************************

In the courtroom, the three guards are clearly wavering in their bravery after the carnage that you and Blackjack have wrought, but one of the guards throws down his thus-far useless crossbow and draws his sword.

"Come on lads, we don't have any choice!  Yaaaah!"

His charge forward is cut abruptly short when he reaches the railing as before he can jump over, Jakkin pops up, snags the man by the collar, yanks him forward and over the railing to slam him unceremoniously to the floor, and then drive a fist directly into the man's face, knocking him out cold (literally).  That seems to convince the last two guards to abandon the fight, and they turn and flee.  They don't even make it to the double doors leading back out to the lobby before those doors boom open and half a dozen Sable Marines, Marcus Endrin at their head, come charging in to level crossbows at the last two men.  Not complete idiots, those two men immediately surrender and are quickly subdued and manacled by the rank-and-file Sable Marines while their Commander comes forward to join you and Blackjack who has flipped his rapier up into his hands and is cleaning it with a bit of cloth, his handcrossbow back out of sight beneath his cloak.

"Should have known I'd find you in the middle of this mess, Blackjack.  Ah . . . and the queen's investigator!  Quite the unexpected duo."

*"Marcus.  I would say your presence is equally unexpected."*

At this the Sable Commander gives a slight smile and taps the side of his nose.

"Yes, well ordinarily we do not operate within Korvosa except in emergency situations.  Field Marshall Kroft and I agreed that Lamm's little rebellion constituted enough of an emergency to rally two squadrons of Sable Marines to serve as a rapid reaction force in case of something a bit more unexpected than a bank robbery.  I'd say attempting to seize Longacre and take Chief Arbiter Zenderholm hostage counts as unexpected."

*"And do you consider the notorious vigilante Blackjack an unexpected bonus in that?"*

Blackjack asks, tensing, only for Marcus Endrin to shrug and wave his hand.

"What notorious vigilante?  You were never here.  It may be best for you to return to the shadows, however, lest you still be here when the Field Marshall finally arrives with reinforcements.  I understand she was quite determined to see you in Longacre at one point, but I suspect this was not what she meant!"

*"Hmph.  Indeed."*

The conversation is interrupted at this point by the sound of the arbiter's door opening, revealing Chief Arbiter Zenderholm and two assistants behind her.

"Ah, Chief Arbiter!  You appear to still be in good health, that is a relief."

"Marcus."

Zenobia Zenderholm replies tersely, her gaze shifting from the Commander to Blackjack and then to Jakkin, before her gaze drifts down to the battered and chipped face of her office door.

"I can see that I will need to have my office door replaced.  Who do I have to thank for limiting the damage these cretins caused to just a bit of wood?"

"Don't look at me, I just got here!"

Marcus replied.

*"And I was never here."*

Blackjack grunted, leaving the Chief Arbiter's gaze to travel back to Jakkin, which she offered a slight nod to.

"You have the gratitude of Korvosa's Chief Arbiter Zenobia Zenderholm, Mister . . . Jakkin, wasn't it?  One of the queen's investigators? . . . Where is the rest of your party?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani gestured to the man to stop, as a sudden ringing in his ear intensified and then faded.  "Ah, that's... okay, yes, better I think.  Now, you were saying?"

As the man repeated himself, the bard nodded and smiled, partly at the chance he'd been offered, partly at the fact that he could hear again.  "Yes, and if you're worried, I meant every word.  We'll help you get them out, too, if you want, get some food.  Just tell me what you need, we'll figure out a way to make it happen."  He cast a wary eye at the outside and the 'help' that was arriving, and lowered his voice.  "For now, um, just play along.. Serge, wasn't it?  You're wearing a guard uniform, act like one." 

From well inside the door and out of immediate eyeshot, he quickly pulled his sleeves off and back on again, and adorned himself in a rather torn-looking guard uniform.  He shouted out to the 'reinforcements', "You guys are way late, as usual!  We have this under control in _here_ already, thanks to these two citizens -- bastard Lamm snuck some imposters in on us, he's planning a big ruckus down below I think.  There's more in the front hall though, if you want to make yourselves _useful_ for a change."

----------


## Darvin

Dalen sighs as he turns around; based on what the guard said inside they didn't have much time to stop Lamm's operation here - if they weren't already too late. He raises his hands and mumbles a word of dismissal under his breath. His disguise evaporates. He hopes that Sabin recognizes him.

"Corporal Wright, you're looking much better than you did when last I saw you," Dalen speaks, genuinely surprised to see the man alive. He then nods to the other marines pointing crossbows at him, "Dalen Rittle, purveyor of arcane services, specifically in the queen's service. We haven't much time for niceties; the vault may already be breached, and my associates have only just broken the vanguard Lamm's operatives left behind," 

Whispering under his breath and letting his message spell carry it to the other, "the Sable Marines are here,", unaware that Jakkin was already face to face with more of them on the other side.

Dalen's head practically whips around when Aliani speaks, carrying a tersely whispered message just for him, "stop trying to provoke a _fight_ with the gods-damned _reinforcements_,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Wright? Right!" 

Silas didn't waste any time sprinting down the hall toward Jakkin, his blade still out and covered in black blood.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 13 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (21) *| TOUCH:* 16 (17) *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 (17) *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 (+9) *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (+13) (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  Cats Grace (10/30)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


With the surrender of the remaining corrupt guardsmen at the arrival of the Marine detachment, its clear things are settled in the courtroom for now.  Jakkin dispels the icy magic from his hands and feet, leaving them chilled but none the worse for wear.

Hes pleased that it doesnt seem to be going to come down to an altercation between Blackjack and the Sables; thats one that hed sit out, not willing to raise his fists against either side.  The Arbiters door opened to disgorge the woman and her assistants, and Jakkin takes a moment to murmur a reply of _Here as well,_ to Dalen before approaching the judge as she addresses him.

*"They caused a bit of a ruckus at the back door, drawing off some of the goons in here,"* he informs her.  *"Leaving me to, apparently by meself,"* he eyes Blackjack wryly, *"to drop in through the skylight and defeat all of the crooks while freeing the hostages in the process."*

His heavily bearded face splits into a wide grin.

*"Fortunate indeed that Im just that mighty,"* he says dryly.  *"Little time twaste, though; this has all be a plot by that bastard Lamm, and hes down at the Vault looking to break out the worst youve got.  I aim to stop that,"* he says grimly, and with a curt nod he rushes off to find his way down.

He knows not what has happened with his companions, other than Dalen at least has survived and doesnt seem too upset about any of the others, so all must be well enough.  With a hope that his healing-inclined friend will catch up soon, he continues on his way bloodied but undaunted.

----------


## Inspectre

Aliani sees the glitter of calculation in the guardsman's eyes, before he quietly spits out a number.

"Twenty-five gold will ensure my family and I can book passage out of the city and start a new life elsewhere safely."

Predictably, the Sable Marines bristle at Aliani's provocation, with one of the marines up on the roof snarling back down, "We're not even supposed to be here, let alone doing the Guard's damn job!"

As usual, Dalen manages to defuse the situation, this time by revealing himself to Sabin who nods with a grim scowl.

"Aye, I remember you.  Your work pulling me out of the river would have been wasted if not for the Commander's generosity.  He's securing the front so it seems like now would be a good time to meet up in the middle before anyone else holed up elsewhere in Longacre gets wise to our presence here."

Sabin whispers something to his mount before dismounting, and the beast seems to understand his command as it flies up to join the others while their riders swing down from the roof to flank Dalen before following him inside.  Silas meanwhile, has already taken off for the courtroom, and crashes through the door a moment after Jakkin has finished explaining what he knew of Lamm's plans.  The tiefling is greeted by several raised crossbows, but they are quickly lowered at a gesture from Commander Endrin.

"Ah, and there's the second of Her Majesty's investigators.  Everything alright at the back entrance, I presume?"

Endrin turns his attention to his subordinates for a moment.

"Escort the Chief Arbiter to safety and then link up with Corporal Wright and secure the rest of the building.  I will be with the queen's investigators checking on the Deathshead Vaults."

The Sable Marine Commandant orders, and then turns his attention to Jakkin.

"That is, if you don't mind me tagging along.  You seem to have the Queen's confidence, and Kroft has spoken quite highly of you in our talks.  I'd like the opportunity to make my own personal assessment."

Endrin glances at Blackjack.

"While I imagine finding yourself in the Vaults is the last place you'd like, I presume Jakkin's shadow will also be tagging along?"

Blackjack merely grunts an affirmative, earning a slight smile and nod from the Sable Marine Commander.

"Excellent.  Shall we be off then?"

At that moment, Chief Arbiter Zenderholm stiffens, as if receiving a private communication, and curses softly under her breath.  At the same time, very faintly, the sound of ringing bells can be heard off to the west, muffled by the presence of several thick doors in between its origin point and the courtroom.  Endrin clearly recognizes their meaning as he turns to Zenderholm.

"How many cell blocks?"

"All of them." 

Comes the terse reply, and then it's Endrin turn to softly curse.

"Well then . . . this will indeed by an interesting trip."

Endrin notes, and then turns to explain to Jakkin and Silas.

"The cell blocks are rigged with Alarm spells to alert the guard post upstairs and the Chief Arbiters if any prisoners break out of their cells and into the interconnected cell blocks.  Apparently, the prison break has just gotten into full swing as there are at least some prisoners loose in each cell block.  Ordinarily in the case of a full-spread prison riot like this, we would lock down the entry stairwell and wait until the full force of Korvosa's guard could be mobilized to crush the rioters.  But unless Lamm is planning to make his final stand down there, I imagine he has some sort of plan to escape, and if we're going to stop him we'll no doubt need to cut our way through some of Korvosa's most dangerous and deranged criminals.  I certainly would not fault you for electing to wait for Kroft to arrive with further reinforcements -"

*"I'm not waiting for Lamm to slip the noose he's just stuck his head in.  I'm going down there before this gets any more out of hand."*

Blackjack grunts, earning a non-committal shrug from Endrin.

"It seems your shadow is going forward with or without you, Jakkin.  What is the decision of you and your compatriots?"

----------


## Darvin

"By all means; we'll meet with your commander presently," Dalen gives a courteous nod then strides after Silas. He leaves Aliani to conclude the business with the twice-turncoat.

Upon arriving in the center of the building and being informed of the situation, Dalen does not hesitate, "my magic is at your disposal. We do know that Lamm has access to tunneling monsters _and_ a wizard who is powerful enough to cast short-ranged teleportation spells, so I am certain he has an escape plan. That is, presuming Lamm himself is even leading this operation. He's used decoys freely in the past,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"You got _that_ right" was Aliani's under-his-breath retort to the marine on the roof, as he did a bit of calculation on his own before giving the man a nod.

"Right, well, I think we can do a little better for your family than that now can't we?" he said quietly to the man, fishing out a handful of coins totaling 40 gold pieces.  "Get more food than you think you need.  Blankets too."  He reached to hand the man the money, then paused.  "One condition though.  When this is all over, and things are settled down, you bring them back here.  We can use all the help we can get."  He didn't really wait for an answer, dropping the coins into palm and pulling the man in for a brotherly hug and a whispered  "Please, take this fresh chance for what it is."

He waited for anything else the man might have to say, before straggling after the others in the other room.  He rolled his eyes a bit at Dalen's offering, but nodded in agreement at the mention of tunnels and monsters.  "That's quite right... it would probably do well to get someone ready down in those derro tunnels that run right under the place.  He can't have expected this to be more than a time-wasting distraction."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

> "Ah, and there's the second of Her Majesty's investigators.  Everything alright at the back entrance, I presume?"


Upon being questioned, Silas turned to his tail and back again. With a gesture of fingers and click of his tongue he signaled that the back entrance was of primo quality.

The tiefling walked briskly to join hips and shoulders with Jakkin as Endrin explained the situation. It was of course too optimistic to believe that they had prevented a breakout with their blundering. Silas did not hesitate to step in toe with Jakkin's shadow - as Jakkin's shadow's... shadow.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 13 (5pt nonlethal) *| AC:* 20 (21) *| TOUCH:* 16 (17) *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 (17) *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7 (+9) *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (+13) (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  Cats Grace (13/30)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin snorts.

*"Well, if we keep makin a practice of killing his decoys, hell have a sight of a harder time finding those willin to do it,"* he points out.

The wee man is tired, bruised, bloodied from a pair of fairly overt crossbow-inflicted injuries, and has already done a fair share of beating on larger folk this day.  He is far from in his best shape to be descending into a full-blown prison riot, and the sensible thing would be to regroup and let someone else take the lead.

*"But enough jabber; none of it is keeping anyone from making an escape,"* he grumps, and without waiting any longer sets out for the lower cells.  Time was fleeting, and it was more than time to go and put a stop to this.

With luck, once and for all, this time.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani noted the thin trail of blood coming from the halfling with alarm.  Feigning a cough to turn away from the assembled marines, he brought his hand to his collar and let a silent prayer out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(2d6)[*8*] channel energy, I think there may be two or three bad guys laying around but they're getting excluded because I can.

----------


## Inspectre

Marcus grimaces as Dalen explains the resources available to Lamm to make an escape.

"There are a few spots in the Vaults that are set up to block teleportation to contain dangerous users of magic, but it proved too expensive to ward the entirety of it.  I believe that there are limits to how many people such magic can transport at the same time?  Thatll probably give Lamm a means to escape unfortunately, but hopefully not many of his confederates.  Weve also made attempts to block tunneling into the Vaults, but I know there have been long-standing stories about prisoners vanishing, only to be found dead in their cell days or weeks later.  Perhaps there is some truth to those stories of monsters in the walls after all.  Either way, our only option if we wish to stop Lamm from his goals is to proceed boldly.  No doubt this prison riot is yet another obstacle he has placed in our path.

Drawing a pair of matching scimitars from their scabbards at his belt, Marcus nods his head towards a door at the back of the courtroom.

Let us proceed to the entrance  carefully, in the event that he has set up another surprise for anyone descending down into the Vaults.

The back door of the courtroom leads into a narrow deserted hallway which in turn leads to a heavy door with heavy iron bars that are currently slid into the open position.  Endrin moves up to the door, motioning the rest of the group to stay back before he quickly yanks the door open and braces himself.  His concern is unnecessary, as the guard post beyond is likewise deserted.  Frowning, Marcus goes over to the narrow 5 wide stairwell that is set in the floor near the middle of the room, which ends in another heavy iron-barred door, this one hanging partially ajar still.  Shouldering it fully open, Marcus peers down into the gloom beyond for a moment before nodding and waving everyone forward again.

Beyond this second iron-barred door is the rest of the flight of stairs, descending down perhaps 30 into the earth before descending down into a large 50 x 50 room lined in stone.  This now seems to be the Deathshead Vault proper, as a heavy door made of iron bars is set into each wall and labeled with a faded bronze plaque stating Cell Block A, Cell Block B, etc. up to Cell Block D.  All four of these heavy iron doors are currently hanging open, meaning it could only be a matter of time before the rioting prisoners reach this point and surge up into Longacre.  The room is decently well-lit by several torches set into the walls around the room, burning silently and smokeless without seeming to require replacement (Continual Flame torches).  

Scattered about the room are five bodies, guards who were taken unawares by betrayal given several are still seated slumped around a table in one corner of the room, and none of them have their weapons drawn.  A brief check by Aliani reveals that in truth there are only four corpses present, as one of the guards lying in the middle of the room seems to have somehow staunched his bleeding wound by falling on top of it, and thus instead of having bled out he is stabilized by unconscious (i.e. Guard #5 is at -5 but stable, and can be healed if people wish to have more back-up, but otherwise will survive even without help.  Guards 1-4 are bled out and quite dead.)

Marcus checks the guards at the table, shaking his head and scowling after each one in turn is confirmed to be dead, when Blackjack holds up a hand for silence.

Do you hear that?

*Spoiler: Perception DC 15*
Show


Although there is a bit of an echo, you can make out from the south and western doors the rhythmic clang of a heavy iron cell door being slammed shut repeatedly, accompanied by screams of pain, raucous laughter, and a feminine voice shouting out Stop it, stop it!



Jakkin, come with me for a moment.  The rest of you stay here while we check this out.

Blackjack growls, and although Marcus scowls at being given orders by the vigilante nonetheless resumes his checking of the guardsmen, followed by respectfully closing their eyes and lying them out on the floor side-by-side.

A quick exploration beyond the entry room by Blackjack and Jakkin reveals that there is in fact something going on in the southwestern corner of the complex.  Although they have to peek around the corners and then move carefully from open cell to open cell to avoid detection by the crossbow-armed thugs on lookout at the entry of the side room marked Infirmary, they both manage to get close enough to have a peek at the medical room itself.

There are slightly more than a dozen people milling about inside the infirmary, two men clothed in little more than burlap sacks dragging an unconscious guard into the infirmary while several more such men armed with crossbows keep watch just inside the infirmary door.  Beyond, there is a waiting area cell similar to the courtroom above, which has several beaten and shackled guards lying within.  At the doorway to this cell, two more thugs hold a guard down, hand outstretched in the doorway while they slam the cell door shut.  A few feet away from this, a group of people watch this scene play out  two more thugs holding a young blond-haired woman in black and grey robes with her hands manacled behind her, while a man in a suit of leather armor holds a dagger and some sort of metal holy symbol up in front of the womans face.

Now, youre gonna heal this pig up so we can keep teaching him some manners, Princess, or youre gonna be next.  But dont worry, we wont ugly you up too much just yet.

*Spoiler: Religion DC 10*
Show


The symbol is that of Pharasma.



While this is going on, another thug is stripping a dead guard of their armor in one corner of the room, and several more thugs seem to be searching through the contents of the actual infirmary  one of them in frustration calls out of the small side room  Wheres all the good drugs at, bitch!?  You hide em all under your skirt!?

Maybe we should strip search her!

One of the others immediately suggests, prompting another round of raucous laughter.

At this point, Blackjack discretely motions to Jakkin to fall back, and the two return to the rest of the group to report on the situation.

Lamm was not among them, I take it?  He must be in one of the other cell blocks.  Perhaps D?  That is where the worst of this lot are kept . . .

Marcus suggests, prompting a growl of frustration from Blackjack.

Theyve at least got the girl, and several guards as hostages in the Infirmary.  Im going in there to save who I can, before things go any further.  Lamm will have to wait.

Of course were going to save the hostages, but I think the two of us can handle a dozen of Korvosas low-life scum by ourselves.  If the rest of you wish to continue pursuing Lamm, you may go check out Cell Block D as I suggested.  Splitting up to cover more ground may be our only way to reach Lamm in time.  But its up to you.

Marcus offers, his frown deepening as the Sable Commandant is clearly insulted by Blackjacks insinuation that Marcus was suggesting to abandon the hostages to their fate.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Okay, were back to combat, assuming you want to help Marcus & Blackjack with this hostage situation rather than pressing onward without them.  You may choose a starting square anywhere that is outside the Infirmary, and take a standard action as a surprise round in addition to your first round of actions(given all of the thugs are mostly pre-occupied).  Anywhere outlined in green can be started in without any difficulty, but anywhere marked in red requires a DC 12 Stealth check to reach without being seen  if you are seen, you lose your stated surprise round action, but your first round set of actions go off without a hitch as usual).




*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Arrows go off the map to the rest of the Cell Blocks and other portions of the Prison.
Area marked with a green line you can freely select to start in without any difficulty.
Area marked with a red line requires making a DC 12 Stealth check else you are seen by the thugs on lookout, which will negate your surprise round action.



Battle Map

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 21 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  Icy Fists & Feet, Deflect Arrows (1/10)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.



*"Lamm will get his,"* Jakkin growls, and darts off down the opposite hall from Blackjack.

It is, sadly, almost childs play to stealthily approach the pair of thugs in the hallway.  Their dragging of the unconscious guard masks any chance of their hearing the almost imperceptible fall of his frost-coated feet, their large size equally masking his presence from the other thugs further down.

Gliding into position, the Halfling lashes out with savage ferocity at first one guard, then the other, before either has a chance to react, and readies himself to come under attack from more crossbows.

Something hes come to respect, given his recent encounter with such weapons.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Stealthily move into position at J21.
Surprise round: Attack Thug 1 = 14.  Damage: 9+5+6 = 20
Standard Action: Attack Thug 2 = 25.  Damage: 9+2+9 = 20
Move Action: Martial Flexibility (Deflect Arrows)

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas exhaled as the plan described allowed for his company to skip a level. This was quickly followed by a shallow groan as Jakkin flew into the hallway opposite the stairs to block D. The dandy tiger only allowed himself a second to curl his finger from Alliani to the hallway Blackjack occupied before joining the half-pint pug. His confidence waivered as he moved to join Jakkin, his steps almost too heavy, but by luck and light steps he made his way to the entrance of the room brimming with thuggery. 

Stepping into the room, he opened his entrance with a a readied chakram. It flew toward the ill-prepared man in front of him, just beyond a comfortable distance. 

"Hello there!"

His casual tone echoed through the room as the circular blade struck. Without much space for ceremony nor greetings, his now freed hand gripped his loose sword to aid in swinging it toward the thug beside him. A shallow blow from experience, but his strength and the magic within the blade made its wound all the more severe.

With introductions out of the way, he stepped back into the hallway to protect himself from a variety of angles in which to be shot. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 36/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 

Start: J24

Surprise round: 5-ft step between thugs. Throw chakram at Mic "the Knife" Jorgens. Rolled an 11. If it hit: 6 slashing damage
Standard round: attack Thug 3. Rolled 15. On hit: 8 magical slashing damage. 5-ft step back to J24.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani's face curled into a sour scowl as Marcus made his little speech.  _So you knew about that too, huh?_

"This one's alive" he noted, pointing at the guard with the blood clotting itself against the floor.  "If we get back this way."  He took a moment to grab and load a crossbow from among the debris of the previous combat, along with a few extra bolts.

He set off behind Blackjack, which he'd intended to do regardless, but it was good to know Silas had the same idea.  He raised the crossbow to show his newfound weapon.  "I'll try to provide some cover for you" he whispered.  "I thank you for your service to the people of Korvosa, by the by.  Your presence gives hope when hope is needed."  He settled in to a safe spot just out of sight, preparing for the rush of adrenaline that was about to follow.

Hearing the distant din of swords and fists raining down upon the foe, he charged out from behind the corner and let loose a bolt at the nearest guard, grabbing at another bolt to jam it into place.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Start safely at W28
Surprise: Move to S31
Standard: try to put a round in Thug 8 (hit AC 22, 7 damage, rolled in discord)
Move: reload

----------


## Darvin

Dalen stands cautiously near the center of the group, keeping his eyes peeled. A part of him wishes he brought his familiar with him for an extra acuity their link afforded - and the extra pair of eyes to watch his back - but the lower levels of the vaults were no place for a small bird. He keeps his hands folded behind his back and readies himself for whatever may come, but when Aliani mentions that one of the soldiers is alive he quickly strides to his side.

Blackjack's alert catches Dalen's attention, and his ears pick up the faint sound from beyond. Neither hostages nor brutish reprisal were unexpected given the circumstances. He nods as Blackjack runs off; better to have the stealthier members of the group scout ahead to appraise the situation, and avoid tipping off any ambushes. He speaks softly before the man bolts off, "assay the situation, and only provoke a fight if you can end it swiftly and avoid alerting others. The rest of us should stay together for safe...ty," Dalen trails off a cavalcade of boots runs down the hallway with all the discipline of a small child playing soldier. He sighs and shakes his head, while staying behind with Marcus' group.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dalen isn't going to risk a botched stealth check here. He'll come to the rescue and drop a spell if you need it

----------


## Inspectre

Jakkin creeps stealthily down the corridor, right up behind the two thugs dragging the unconscious guard towards the infirmary.  The first indication that either one has that anything is wrong is Jakkin's fist slamming into the left side of one of their heads, slamming the man forward and throwing him headfirst into a nearby cell door.  As the man slumps to the ground Jakkin turns and delivers a hard one-two combo punch to the other thief's solar plexus right as the man turns around to see what had just happened, leaving him likewise crumpling to the floor with nary more than a confused wheeze of surprise.

At the door, the two crossbow wielding thugs see this and start to cry out an alarm, but too late as Silas who has been uncertainly following on Jakkin's heels dashes past the felled thugs to take control of the doorway.  The tiefling sends a chakrum spinning into the room to thud into the apparent leader's back, the ringed blade sticking into his armor but not quite penetrating (leather armor as described sadly means AC 12 while flatfooted.  :Small Frown:  ).  Silas follows this up with a hard slash to one of the thug's chests, turning his cry of alarm into one of pain.  Both thugs guarding that doorway stagger back away with a curse, leveling their crossbow and firing them at Silas - one of which hits him dead-center in the chest, stopping only partially by his armor (Nat 20 crit threat . . . for 3 damage).  As they both work to reload their weapons, one turns and finally shouts an alarm - "We got guards coming!  We need some help here!"  In response, one of the thugs torturing the guardsman steps forward between the two crossbow wielders at the north door to form a battle-line, pulling a club out of his rope belt and brandishing it threateningly.  The other thug meanwhile, swiftly knocks the crippled guardsman out entirely with a swift blow from his club to the back of the guard's head.

*Spoiler: North Thugs*
Show


#3 & #4
5' Step Back to I26 and K26 respectively
Shoot at Silas
Move: Reload
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*6*]
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*22*]

#5
Move: Move up to J26
Standard: Ready an action to attack the first person to step into the room through the northern door

#6
Full-Round Action: Non-lethal coup-de-grace on the guardsman, knocking him out cold.



Back at the entrance, Endrin looks at Dalen and shrugs after everyone else has run off.

"I suppose we should follow and make sure they don't get too deeply into trouble?"

So saying, he breaks into a run as he dashes after Jakkin and Silas.  As he comes into sight of the carnage the two have already inflicted, he slows and shouts out a warning to the convicts still inside the Infirmary.

"Lay down your weapons and surrender, and you will not be harmed!  There is nowhere else for you to go!"

Off to the east, Blackjack seems almost embarrassed at Aliani's rare offer of praise, although the vigilante is not so shaken as to pass up the opportunity to offer up his own opinions.

*"A sad state of affairs then if Korvosa's people look to a vigilante for hope."*

Blackjack whisper-grunts back in reply to Aliani's comment.

*"But I do appreciate the support."*

It's unclear if he was referring here to Aliani's praise, his offer of providing cover fire, or both, and as the sounds of battle erupt from the north door there is no time to talk further as both of them rush out into the open hallway.  Aliani fires off a shot that takes one of the thugs guarding the doorway in the shoulder, causing him to stagger back with a surprised cry of pain.  Blackjack simply rushes past Aliani, whispering *"Nice shot"* to him before dashing forward and diving through the open doorway, summersaulting in between the two surprised guards and pressing forward into the center of the room.  As the convicts' self-selected leader reels from the sudden attack on his men, his attempt to reassert control over the situation, likely by threatening his hostages, is cut short by Blackjack tumbling back up onto his feet and stabbing his rapier not just into, but _through_ the man's side.  Mic collapses to the floor with a startled gurgle while the thugs curse and scream, clearly recognizing this attacker - "IT'S BLACKJACK!!!"

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Surprise: Move forward with Aliani to Q30
Move: Move forward to K31, taking advantage of the thugs still being flat-footed to move between them without AoOs (tumbling for flavor)
Standard: Stab "The Knife" with his rapier, and thanks to d8s when attacking from surprise, drops him in one go with a 29 damage hit!



Most of the thugs at this point drop what they're doing to swarm the vigilante now in their midst, with one of the two guarding the door to turn and fire his crossbow at Blackjack while the one Aliani hit returns fire at him - that bolt only deflected by his previously summoned magical shield.  One of the thugs holding the cleric girl also runs forward to join the melee, believing one man should be able to keep the young lady with her hands manacled behind her back under control with ease.  This turns out to be a bad assumption when she turns and leans into the one man left holding her, and knees him in the groin.  While he doubles over with a wheeze, she manages to twist herself free of his grip and stumbles backward, pressing herself up against the wall to awkwardly steady herself.  Faced with either going after the shackled woman who had just broken free or the vigilante who had just murdered their boss, the thug ultimately chose to fight for his life instead and joined the assault on Blackjack.  Despite having three men swinging away at him from all sides, Blackjack manages to evade and parry all of their blows - for now.

*Spoiler: More Thugs*
Show


#7 at Aliani, #8 at Blackjack (before the other thugs get into melee with him)
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*16*]
To-Hit: (1d20+2)[*9*]

#9, #10, #11
#9 and #10 move into flanking, #11 moves up and attacks
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*19*]
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*15*]
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*20*]



From the back room of the infirmary, a reedy-faced blond haired man steps out, followed by another club-armed thug.  He shakes a vial of swirling chemicals up as he takes in the scene, and then downs it before asking, "Who the Hells is Blackjack?"  Seeing the girl now running free, he jabs a finger at her and orders his thuggish associate - "Grab her!  Don't let her get away!"  The man obediently chases after the woman, prompting her to give a shriek of alarm before attempting to turn and stumble away as the man charges at her.

*Spoiler: Zep and #12*
Show


Zep - Move to G33
Standard: Consume mutagen, gaining +4 Dexterity, -2 Wisdom

Thug #12
Double move to J34




From the hallway behind Aliani, he can hear suddenly angry shouts.  Turning, he sees a group of a little more than another half dozen men have turned the corner further down the hallway, and upon seeing a fight breaking out in the Infirmary, and now rushing towards him, hooting and hollering.  (Another group of enemies will be entering from the "To Cell Block B" portion of the map next round, and acting on the bad guy's turn in Round 3.  They are in range of Aliani's crossbow now if he wishes to shoot at a random member of the crowd.)

Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Mic - Dying (-1), 29 Damage
Thug #3 - 8 Damage
Thug #8 - 7 Damage


Silas - 3 Damage

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 21 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  Icy Fists & Feet, Deflect Arrows (2/10)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Never one to let barnacles grow beneath his feet, Jakkin bolts forward to enter the room.

*"Follow me, well clean this rabble up quick,"* he says to Silas as he effortlessly slips past his companion in the doorway.  Rolling and weaving, he ducks as the club comes at him before diving between the prisoners legs and coming up directly behind him.

And hesitates; once the line of men has a Silas in their face, theyll be too busy to pay enough attention to the Halfling at their backs.  Too bad for them.



*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Move Action: Tumble into position at J27, DC CMD+15: *38*
Standard Action: Delay until Silas moves; attack Thug 5: *22*  Damage: *9+3+1 = 13*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas braced himself against the impact of the bolt. Were he without fur or scale, one might've seen a bead of sweat cross his temple. Four inches to the left. Four inches deeper. The other attacks he could have sworn were deflected and avoided by skill, but this one was mere luck that it did not penetrate his heart. As he pulled out the bolt from his armor, he saw his blood on the end. It gave him pause only long enough to see Jakkin enact a tactical acrobatic feat. 

"Right!" 

The tiefling reacted to his compatriot, dropping the bolt to grip his weapon as he guided it with fear and anger. While he intended to strike the same man as the halfling, the goon was gone with just one half-sized strike. Acting quickly, he reassessed his options, his sword still poised for maximum damage. The combination of distraction, pain, and some unfortunately powerful luck lead his blade between his latest victim's neck and collar, stopped only by the man's second rib and his spine. To remove his falchion, Silas leveraged his foot against the thug, thrusting him to the ground in a bloody mess. Red sprayed onto the slayer of men, his snarl and glare turning to another enemy alongside the thud of leather and flesh. A thug he had yet to assault was allowed one last sip of Silas' wine-coloured eyes before another wrathful strike would likely befall the nameless waste of flesh.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


Move 5ft forward to attack thug 3 (flanking with Jakkin). Rolled 27 (nat 19) and 22 to confirm crit in discord. 19 damage.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Thanks" was Aliani's murmur as he got a compliment from Blackjack -- Blackjack! --as the man whizzed past.  "Nice, uh, maneuver" he said under his breath with a mix of admiration and revulsion as he watched a man basically disemboweled.  That emotion was quickly overwhelmed by the nagging sound of footsteps and fear.  

"Uh, more coming!  Many more!"

There was no sense trying to fight that.  Nor was there sense in running back.  The only way was forward, somehow.  Which meant doing something about these two with crossbows.

He launched a bolt at his former target, almost wincing as it found its mark.  _Forward, into the breach of the damned_, as he advanced on the enemy while drawing his morningstar.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard: shoot the same guy he shot before.  Hits, possible crit (confirms if AC15 hits), either 6 or 7 damage depending.
Move: Move up while drawing morningstar; if that guy somehow dropped I'll advance on the other one, otherwise straight forward.
Yes, I'm still holding the crossbow in the other hand, for now.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen wordlessly nods to Endrin and proceeds to follow at a brisk pace.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Double move to K13

----------


## Inspectre

Jakkin dashes into the infirmary past Silas and slides through the battle line of convicts, going directly underneath the middle man and throwing a quick blow upwards as he goes.
The man gives a final high-pitched gasp as a layer of frost forms on the joining between his trouser legs, and he collapses as Jakkin flips back up onto his feet.
Simultaneously, Silas follows up his initial attack with another swing of his falchion that catches the man he had already injured at the waist, and literally cuts him in half.
Even Aliani contributes to the blood price these escaped criminals are paying as he sends another crossbow bolt, this time adding a bolt to stick out of the man's throat along with his shoulder. 
As the man collapses, Aliani presses forward and pulls his morningstar from his belt, seeking to get into the Infirmary ahead of the onrushing crowd from the hallway behind him.

The Tian man in the lead of this batch of newcomers slows a bit, allowing the others to catch up to him as he glares at Aliani - no, _past_ Aliani, towards Blackjack.

"YOU!"

The man roars in thickly accented Common, prompting Blackjack to glance down the hallway and growl *"Ah, Hells!"* before tumbling away from the group of men out of sight from the hallway, moving to take up a defensive position directly in front of the young lady and delivering a long slash down the arm of the thug reaching for her.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Tumble to K33, attack Thug #12, dealing 7 damage



*"Stay behind me!  I'll do my best to keep you safe!"*

Blackjack growls, earning a wide-eyed nod from the girl as she moves to position herself as far away from all of the thugs as possible while keeping her back to the wall.  As Blackjack continues to fend off the assault of three men, he calls out to Jakkin.

*Spoiler: Kira*
Show


5' Step to L34 and cower (hard to do much else when you're not a STR-based cleric with no holy symbol and your hands manacled behind your back)



*"Hey Jakkin!  Remember that mercenary I told you about who was the prior owner of my gift!?  Well I guess I didn't kill him as thoroughly as I thought!  Incoming!"*

While the three thugs nearest to Blackjack continued to swarm around him, the other two thugs no longer engaged by him turn to face Jakkin.  As they start to step towards the halfling, however, the blond-haired man fumbles with a set of vials at his belt and calls out to them.

*Spoiler: Thugs #10, #11, and #12*
Show


Forgot to have these roll their attacks here, all three miss versus Blackjack.  Lucky him.



"Hold up boys!"

Finished with his work of mixing the two vials together, he hurls the concoction at Jakkin.  The man watches dumbfounded as Jakkin deftly twists and knocks the vial aside from its arc towards his chest with a swing of his elbow, knocking it down to the floor instead (Deflect Arrows used!) which explodes into a blast of flame at Jakkin's feet, potentially still singing him.  (Going to rule that thrown bomb as an auto-miss against Jakkin, but it lands in a square next to him, thus potentially dealing its splash damage - depending on how his Reflex save goes).

*Spoiler: Zep*
Show


Move:  Move to I31
Standard: Throw Bomb at Jakkin (+1 for being within 30', -4 for being in melee), vs. Touch AC
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*16*]
Damage: (2d6)[*8*] Fire
Splash Damage: 5 Fire, Reflex DC 13 for Half (or None in Jakkin's case thanks to Evasion)
If Miss, Splash Direction: (1d8)[*2*], goes 5' to Jakkin's [blank]



"Alright!  Get 'im!"

The man orders, and the two thugs rush forward to attempt to pummel Jakkin while the last thug that made up their first battle line tosses his crossbow aside to attempt to deliver a punch to his head that was honed from experience of bare-knuckled brawls for survival in this place (i.e. the thugs have Improved Unarmed Strike).  That thug then shifts back into the corner beside Silas, apparently willing to corner himself in exchange for having his back solidly against something to prevent a repeat of Jakkin's last maneuver.  Sadly despite his previous impressive display a moment before, Jakkin has much less luck fending off the two thugs' clubs, and he is thumped hard twice in the kidneys, these criminals clearly knowing how to inflict maximum damage with their strikes.

*Spoiler: Thug #4, #8, & #9*
Show


#8 & #9
Move: Move to J28 & K28 respectively
Standard:  Attack Jakkin with flanking from #4
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*25*] - Fails to crit, Damage plus Sneak Attack is 7
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*24*] - Hits, Damage plus Sneak Attack is 12!

#4
Standard: Attack Jakkin with flanking now from #8 & #9
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Move: 5' Step to I25



At Aliani's doorway, the remaining thug likewise abandons his crossbow in favor of fisticuffs, smiling as he moves to block Aliani's entrance into the room with his own body.

*Spoiler: Thug #8*
Show


Standard: Punch Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*18*]
Move: 5' step into N30, blocking off that entrance to Aliani until the thug goes down or moves out of the way (Aliani is doing likewise to the thugs and Liam behind him for entering the Infirmary).



Liam "The Dragon" Bu and six more Thugs appear AA30, and AA29 - CC31 respectively.

Back in the hallway, Endrin moves forward, tumbling through the doorway behind Silas and Jakkin to roll back up to his feet at Silas's side, brandishing his twin scimitars.  He pauses to regard the immediate carnage around him, quirking an eyebrow and nodding in satisfaction.

"This is your last chance!  Surrender and return to your cells or I cannot ensure you will live to see another day!"

As Dalen moves to follow after the late arriving Sable Commandant, he suddenly hears a voice whispering in his ear.

*Spoiler: Sending, For Dalen's Ears Only*
Show


Queen Ileosa whispers, "Apologies as I know you are busy, but please come to the Palace at your earliest convenience.  Trinia is missing.  Sabrina suspects she was taken."  (25 words exactly! Ha!)  The spell hangs in silence as it waits for your potential response.



*Spoiler: Mic*
Show


Bleeds Out - (1d20)[*9*] vs. DC 10



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Mic - Dying (-2), 29 Damage
Thug #3 - DEAD
Thug #8 - (-4), 15 Damage
Thug #12 - 7 Damage

Silas - 3 Damage
Jakkin - 19 Damage, Reflex Save DC 13 or Takes another 5 Fire  (which would drop him)

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas slashed at the coward to his right. His mind focused enough to hit, but his heart pulled him toward the battered ally before him.

"Endrin, take out that bastard blocking the other door!"

The slayer steadied his breath as stepped forward just behind the rogue.

"Jakkin, behind me!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


Attack Thug 4. Rolled 17. Damage: 11 if hit.

5ft step to J26. Ready movement to J27 for when Jakkin moves.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani took a quick step back as the tip of a scimitar emerged from the formerly-living obstacle in front of him.  Tipping an imaginary cap, he nodded over his shoulder.  "And... you can deal with that" he quipped as he slid into the room, thinking to add another layer to the thug's problems (a thin layer compared to Blackjack to be sure), and taking a wild and ineffective swing.  At least it would perhaps be a distraction.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to M31, because I like flanking with Blackjack
Attack: hits AC 8, rolled in Discord; I've elected to not roll damage.

----------


## Darvin

*Spoiler: Whispering*
Show


Dalen has several words in mind upon hearing the sending. Today was going to be a _very_ long day indeed. He quickly runs through his exasperation and composes himself with his response, "Jailbreak at Longacre; Lamm's work. Assisting Sable Marines in securing the vaults. Lamm's operations likely intertwined; will capture and interrogate leaders, then report to you,"

He can almost feel the circlet on his head hum as he drafts and checks the length of his response at the speed of thought. The mental alacrity it gave was still _exhilarating_.



Dalen strides forwards, hesitating only momentary to glance to down Cell Block A to ensure he was clear before darting forward.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Double move to I22. Still too far away to get into casting range with a single move

----------


## Inspectre

As Jakkin and Silas exchange places, Silas turns and delivers a deep cut to the chest of the thug who had just tried to punch him.
Badly wounded, the man winces as he throws his hands up, interlocking his fingers behind his head before dropping to his knees, clearly surrendering (Thug #4, now Disabled at 0, surrenders).
As Silas steps up to confront the last two standing criminals on this side of the infirmary, however, he finds himself just as quickly surrounded as the two men attempt to repeat their earlier success against Jakkin.

*Spoiler: Thug #6 & #9*
Show


5' Step to K27 & I27, flanking Silas & attacking him
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*19*]
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*9*]



On the other end of the infirmary, Endrin moves up behind the thug blocking Aliani's entrance into the infirmary.  Although the slice he expertly delivers to the man's side might appear lethal, Aliani notices that it is a disabling wound only as he hops over the writhing man to go help Blackjack.  Blackjack holds to his promise as he runs the thug menacing the cleric girl through the chest, causing him to collapse in a bloody heap before whirling and taking advantage of Aliani's distraction to skewer that man straight through the heart.  The tip of Blackjack's rapier bursts out of the man's back, flecking Aliani with his heart's blood as the man wordlessly collapses to the floor, quite dead.  Clearly Blackjack is not fighting with the same non-lethal intent as Marcus Endrin.

"Hey *******!"

Zep shouts, and Aliani's momentary confusion as to who he is addressing is fixed a moment later when the criminal alchemist hurls a flask at him!  Fortunately for the playwright, the thrown flask slips out of Zep's hands at the last moment (Nat 1), and tumbles off to one side, to explode against the floor in between Aliani and Endrin, showering them both in hot bits of glass (5 Splash damage, Reflex DC 13 for Half).  

*Spoiler: Zep*
Show


Throw his second bomb at Aliani, Nat 1ing the attack, and landing the miss in between Aliani and Endrin - 5 Splash damage, Reflex DC 13 for Half



Endrin casually dances back out of the blast radius, and then raises his scimitar again as the monk comes charging into the room as a blur, who attempts to tumble past the sable marine commander who to get a slash across the back for his trouble.  Nonetheless, the monk and former owner of Jakkin's new necklack tumbles into the room and swiftly takes up position on the other side of Blackjack, giving the last standing thug one last opportunity to strike at Blackjack's back.

*Spoiler: Endrin's Save and AoO*
Show


Reflex: (1d20+12)[*20*]

AoO: (1d20+25)[*36*]
Damage: (1d8+12)[*15*]



*Spoiler: Liam*
Show


Double moves into the Infirmary, attempting to tumble past Endrin and Aliani - gets a 21, beating Aliani's CMD handily even with a +2 bonus for being a second threat, and easily losing to Endrin's CMD.



*Spoiler: Thug #10*
Show


Attack Blackjack
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*15*]



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Mic - Dying (-3), 30 Damage
Liam - 15 Damage (Non-Lethal)
Thug #3 - DEAD
Thug #4 - SURRENDERED, 11 Damage (at 0)
Thug #8 - (-5), 16 Damage
Thug #11 - DEAD
Thug #12 -(-4), 15 Damage

Silas - 3 Damage
Jakkin - 17 Damage
Aliani - 5 Damage

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 4 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  Icy Fists & Feet, Deflect Arrows (4/10)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Only mildly rejuvenated by his emergency healing potion, Jakkins sensible course of action would be to remove himself from the fight until further healing can be brought to bear upon him.  The coordinated actions of the two thugs had left him battered and in pain from his bludgeoning, and he wont be getting any vengeance if hes dead.

Of course, the sensible course of action is the road less traveled for this small, angry man.

Slipping in on the other side of the goon menacing Silas, he singles out a tempting-looking kidney and lashes out at it with a rime-crusted hand as the mans attention is taken up by his other opponent.

_Thats_ how the professionals do it.  Amateurs.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

5 step to L27
Standard Action: Attack Thug 6: *24*  Damage: *6+6+5 = 17*

----------


## Darvin

Dalen walks into the room, eying the carnage with a dispassionate eye. He sighs knowing it will bring attention to himself, but points his finger at the man who threw a bomb at Aliani and lets fly a globule of acid.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move to M26 which is just barely in range, cast Acid Splash at Zep

Attack: (1d20+4)[*17*] Damage: (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani smiled as the glass vial went astray -- and then winced, as some of the glass went directly down the side of his boot, setting his ankle abuzz with pain.  He grunted and gritted his teeth as he shuffled toward the lass in the corner, hoping to provide a useful distraction for Blackjack to deal with this fancy tumbling fellow.  He took a wild swing again, scraping the man's shoulder ever so slightly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to M33 via N32, to flank with Blackjack
Attack Liam, 22 to hit (nice!), 1 damage (boo)

----------


## Inspectre

Jakkin rejoins the fight by dropping another man with a hard punch to the back of his head while Silas delivers another hard slash that convinces that man to join his comrade kneeling on the floor, wincing at the effort of interlocking his hands behind his head with such a deep cut to his pectoral muscles.

*Spoiler: Thug #9*
Show


Thug #9 Surrenders, remaining Disabled at 0 HP



Dalen finally joins the fight by sending a globule of magical acid flying over Jakkin's head to strike Zep in the shoulder, causing him to growl in pain as he slaps the remaining acid off his rough burlap shirt.

"Oh you want to play too, eh?  Okay!  CATCH!"

He yells, hurling another flask of chemicals back along the acid globule's trajectory over Jakkin's head - sadly too fast for him to attempt to jump up and deflect it on Dalen's behalf.  Again, the throw goes a bit wide, landing next to Dalen instead, but the explosion still threatens both Dalen and Jakkin with fiery pain.

*Spoiler: Zep*
Show


Throw a bomb at Dalen (+1 Point-Blank, -4 Cover - Jakkin) vs Touch AC
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*6*]
Damage: (2d6+3)[*9*] Fire
Miss: (1d8)[*2*]
Splash: 5 Fire Damage, Reflex DC 13 for Half (lands in the square directly west of Dalen, so 5 splash to Dalen & Jakkin both without a DC 13 Reflex for Half (0 in Jakkin's case thanks to evasion).



Across the infirmary, Aliani moves to assist Blackjack by bringing his morningstar down on the back of this newcomer's head.  As if he has eyes in the back of his head, the Tian man sways on his feet with perfect timing and twists his head away from the blow, turning it into the most glancing of hits.  The blow still causes the man to turn and affix Aliani with a bloodthristy glare.

"You!  NEXT!"

The man spits in broken Common, and then Blackjack rams his rapier into the man's side, causing him to grunt in pain but not go down.  He reaches down to attempt to grab hold of Blackjack's rapier, but the vigilante is too quick as he twists the blade out of the wound and then stabs at the Tian man again, this time aiming for his neck.  Again with almost preternatural quickness, the man twists aside from the second stab, bending and twisting at the waist to duck under the thrust completely.

*"Ah . . . damnit."*

Blackjack growls, as if aware of what's about to happen a moment before the Tian man explodes into violence, delivering a series of blinding kicks and punches at Blackjack, followed-up by several blows flung behind him at Aliani.

*Spoiler: Liam*
Show


Swift: Spends Ki point to gain extra attack during Flurry of Blows
Full-Round Action: Flurry of Blows!  Aiming all max BAB attacks at Blackjack, and the two iterative at Aliani
First Attack is a Stunning Fist natural attack, and then if that fails to Stun will use the remaining attacks to Disarm attempt
Stunning Fist: (1d20+12)[*18*]
Damage: (1d10+3)[*11*]
Fort Save DC 16

Blackjack's Fort: (1d20+5)[*9*]

Disarm Attempt: (1d20+14)[*22*]
Disarm Attempt: (1d20+14)[*23*]

-or-

Fist: (1d20+12)[*28*]
Damage: (1d10+3)[*12*]
Fist: (1d20+12)[*19*]
Damage: (1d10+3)[*13*]

vs. Aliani

To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*15*]
Damage: (1d10+3)[*8*]
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Damage: (1d10+3)[*11*]



Unfortunately, despite the impressive footwork, the only thing the man really accomplishes is to flailing about uselessly at both Blackjack and Aliani.
The thug likewise takes advantage of Blackjack's distraction by Liam's brutal assault to attempt to thump the vigilante in the back.

*Spoiler: Thug #10*
Show


To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]



At the corridor, Marcus Endrin steps forward to block the doorway to prevent the tide of criminals from joining the melee.

"You can't win gentlemen.  Why not make this easier on yourselves and simply surrender?"

The sneers greeting the commander's offer is the only answer that needs to be said, and if that wasn't enough all six men leapt forward with a harsh cry a moment later.
The first man to reach the cell doorway practically fell onto Marcus Endrin's sword, the blade raking across the man's throat and causing him to collapse in a bloody heap before the other five men push forward to thrust their clubs through the doorway at Endrin.

*Spoiler: Marcus Endrin*
Show


Move: Move to N30
Standard: Ready an action, which turns out to be a critical hit for 31 damage, nearly killing a thug outright despite being non-lethal damage.



*Spoiler: Thugs*
Show


Press forward to the doorway, #13, #14, and #17 all swinging at Endrin
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*9*]
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*10*]
To-Hit: (1d20+3)[*11*]



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Mic - Dying (-5), 32 Damage
Zep - 4 Damage
Liam - 22 Damage, 15 Damage (Non-Lethal)
Thug #3 - DEAD
Thug #4 - SURRENDERED, 11 Damage (at 0)
Thug #6 - (-7), 18 Damage
Thug #8 - (-6), 17 Damage
Thug #9 - SURRENDERED, 11 Damage (at 0)
Thug #11 - DEAD
Thug #12 -(-5), 16 Damage
Thug #15 - (-9), 31 Non-Lethal Damage



Silas - 3 Damage
Jakkin - 17 Damage
Aliani - 5 Damage

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 4 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  Icy Fists & Feet, Deflect Arrows (5/10)
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkins injuries still ached, but at least he felt better about the comeuppance delivered upon those who had bestowed them.  Not that it was time to rest on his laurels, of course.

Absently sidestepping the burst of flame from the hurled flask  seriously, did the man really think he was being some sort of threat here?  he pattered on almost silent feet over to the most serious fight still raging and positioned himself beside Alani.

*"Oi!"* he shouted, drawing a portion of the monks attention.  *"Nice necklace,"* he said through a wide grin, raising fists that steamed with cold before sending them flying at the former owner of his new toy.

If that didnt distract the man for Blackjack, nothing would....

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Move Action: move to M32
Standard Action: Attack Liam: *14*

----------


## Darvin

"No, I'd really rather not play, but given this battle is a forgone conclusion I won't be _wasting_ any spells of value," Dalen steps backwards deftly and ignores the searing heat of acid on his ankles as he fires a second globule of acid.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attack: (1d20+4)[*21*]
Damage: (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

After having made sure the human in front of him surrendered properly, Silas turned to the alchemist throwing vials left and right. Leaning forward, he chugged forward the fifteen feet toward Zep, sword held at his side for a quick swipe at the man.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 33/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


Move to J30
Charge Attack vs Zep: 12
Damage: 7

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Planting his foot, and gritting in pain against the glass doing the samba on his heel, Aliani took another weak swing at Liam's hip.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack hits AC 15, damage = 1 (wuss)

----------


## Inspectre

Liam fends off blows from both Aliani and Jakkin, although as he deflects the latter's fists away he momentarily freezes, starring at the frozen necklace adorning Jakkin's neck.

"MINE!"

He shouts, moving towards Jakkin before Blackjack catches him by the shoulder with his off-hand.  As the monk spins around to re-engage his nemesis, Blackjack buries his rapier in the man's stomach yet again, and this time the wound leaves Liam coughing up blood.  Looking much like Jakkin now in his ability to stay on his feet only through sheer bloody-minded determination, the man raises a fist but before he can follow through on his threat Blackjack runs him through for a third time, this time straight through the neck.  As Liam falls to his knees, Blackjack raises a boot and kicks the limp man off of the point of his rapier to the floor, where he breathes a final bloody, gurgling sigh.

*"And stay dead this time, damnit!"*

Out in the corridor, Marcus Endrin sighs as he grips his scimitars firmly.

"Very well.  But remember - you asked for this!"

And then in a blur of motion, Endrin steps through the doorway into their midst, blades flashing in all directions.  A moment later and he steps out past the group of men, as they one by one collapse to the floor, clutching debilitating wounds that while painful, are precise enough to disable rather than kill (yes, he just one-shot "killed" five men.  Don't mess with rangers if you're their favorite enemy).

Seeing their allies have all fallen, Zep and the last thug share a look and then drop to their knees, raising their hands over their heads.  It seems order has been restored in at least this small part of the prison.
With the fight over, Blackjack turns to the young woman, checking that she is still alright where she had been cowering against the wall at the edge of the swirling melee, and confirming she was still alive and well, returns his attention to the surrendered Zep.

*"Where's the keys."*

The vigilante growls, and Zep lowers a hand from his head to helpfully point at the bloody body of Mic.

"Mic had 'em!  They should all be there!"

Blackjack toes Mic over onto his back, and indeed spots a ring of keys on his belt, which he fishes up into his hand with the point of his rapier.  It takes a few tries to find the correct one, but he eventually manages to unlock the shackles keeping the woman's arms behind her back, at which point she immediately flings her freed arms around Blackjack's neck.

"Oh thank you thank you I thought Iwasgoingtodie!"

The woman gushes, and it takes a few moments of awkward flailing before Blackjack is able to pry himself out of the girl's grasp.

*"Just doing what I can to help . . . and I wasn't alone."*

Blackjack coughed, nodding a cowled head towards Jakkin and Aliani while sweeping his hand around to Silas and Dalen, but the girl barely spares anyone else more than a glance before she's focused back on Blackjack.

"Ohhh . . . I'm feeling a little-light headed.  Do you think you could carry me upstairs so I could get some fresh air?"

The girl wheezes, slumping back to lean against the wall again for support.

*Spoiler: Sense Motive DC 17*
Show


She's totally faking it.



*"If you're feeling faint, perhaps Aliani had better take a look at you first."*

Blackjack insists, prompting the young woman to shake her head.

"I'm fine!  I just need a little fresh air is all, but I would be scared to go up all alone, in case another one of those thugs came across me, and -"

The woman argues, interrupted by Marcus Endrin stepping back into the Infirmary.

"Young miss?  Are you the cleric on duty today?"

"WHAT . . . can I do for you, sir!?"

The young woman snaps, her annoyance abruptly vanishing into a nervous continuation as she realizes who she is now addressing.

"Well, your name would do for a start.  But after that, do you have any healing left for the day that could get these men back on their feet?"

Marcus asks, a note of bemusement in his voice as the woman comes sharply to attention.

"Acolyte Kira Nightshade, sir!  I have most of my prepared allotment of blessings left for today, as there was only the one injury brought in prior to the riots!  I just need my . . . holy symbol."

Kira reports, trailing off as Blackjack has flicked up the chain attached to the holy symbol of Pharasma, offering it to her at the end of the blood-soaked rapier.  She gingerly takes it and then steps towards Marcus, sparring a glance down at the bodies of the criminals strewn throughout the room.

"Um, sir . . . if I ask for one of Pharasma's blessings to heal everyone in this room, it will also awaken several of these prisoners as well."

"Don't worry about that, Kira - they need the healing just as much.  If any of them still want to fight, we'll handle it."

Marcus assures her, and so after taking a position in roughly the center of the carnage, Kira calls upon the healing mercy of Pharasma, followed by moving to a different area of the room to catch the rest of those injured who were outside the first blessing's radius - guard, criminal, and rescuer alike.

(OOC:  Anyone can position themselves to be healed by one or both of Kira's cleric healing bursts, if they so desire.)

*Spoiler: Kira's healing*
Show


1st round: (2d6)[*7*]
2nd round: (2d6)[*8*]



As it turned out, after having their insides nearly removed by blade, none of the rioting prisoners wanted to have another go around, and they are all swiftly subdued and placed in the cage where they had been holding the guards captive.  Only Liam and two of the other criminals failed to rise after being exposed to the blessings of Kira's chosen deity.  And in a few more minutes, the guards are likewise unchained and rearmed, even the man whose hands had been broken in the cell door frame.


"Well gentlemen, the situation is looking somewhat better now.  I trust then that we can return our attention to the principal issue of locating and apprehending Gaedren Lamm?"

----------


## Darvin

Dalen walks over to the alchemist, keenly aware of the scorch-marks on his boots even as the cleric's healing had ended all lingering pain. He assesses the man's physical changes consistent with a mutagen. Dalen suppresses a grin as he looks the man in the eye, "I can _respect_ someone with the keen mind necessary for the alchemical arts. It would be a shame for it to wither indefinitely in this hellhole, or worse to see that good head on your shoulders hanging from the gallows. So let's make you a cooperating informant rather than a jailbreaker, shall we, _friend?_" Dalen slaps his hand on the man's shoulder and twists the man's perception, "we need to know the disposition of Lamm's forces, whether the man himself is here, and what his objectives are,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Beguiling Touch; DC 18 Will negates
As discussed in Discord, Alchemist with wisdom penalty and wisdom penalizing mutagen _fails_

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas lowered his sword from Zep, allowing the healing energies of the infatuated cleric to wash over him. While there was still some discomfort from the hole in his armour, the hole in his chest was gone. His own blood blended with that of his enemies. After helping Marcus corral the prisoners into the cage, he took this time to breathe. Again, feeling the malformation of metal, but noticeably full of vigor. While Dalen interrogated the alchemist, Silas cleaned his weapon and retrieved his disc from the back of the room.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

The battle won, Aliani dismissed all his accoutrements, revealing a not very exciting wardrobe consisting of a ill-tailored shirt and the torn pants; he took off his boot and began shaking out shards of bloody glass from them, even as the Pharasman did her thing.  A decent effort, to be sure.  He stopped by to lean in and whisper to her 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

"Business for now; never know though, he may need some personal, er, _ministration_ later.  I'll see what I can do."


and winked.

Realizing what she was about to do, he shouted dramatically "WAIT!  NOT YET!" and ran off, limping and one-booted around the corner back whence they came, dragging by an arm the limp but breathing body of a guard into the circle of healing.  "Okay."



"Cell block D was it?" was his stern reply to Endrin.  "We should probably come up with some sort of a _plan_ this time, instead of rushing off like schoolchildren at the end of a day."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"I'd say we were lucky this time." His eyes passed over Jakkin, recalling his terribly narrow escape from unconsciousness - this was alongside Silas' own threatening wound. "Lamm - or whatever face bears his today - will not be so easily thwarted. Certainly our new, uh, _friend_ might have an inkling as to what to expect further along?"

----------


## Inspectre

Whatever Aliani whispers to Kira, it causes the young woman to blush furiously and clamp her hands over her mouth to hold back a nervous giggle with limited success.  At Aliani's commentary that perhaps a more cautious approach would be warranted going forward, Marcus Endrin nods in tacit approval.

"Agreed.  While it worked out well enough this time, there may be other situations ahead that will require a degree more caution, for the sake of any potential hostages if not our own."

Meanwhile, Dalen worked his charms on Zep, and the slow nod and easy-going smile that the man gives a moment later confirms that Dalen's magic had taken hold.  There is a brief look of genuine confusion that flickers across Zep's face as Dalen explains what he requires as part of the man's cooperation, although this is quickly cleared up.

"Who's Lamb? . . . Oh wait, he must be the old geezer who sprang us all, right!?  Yeah, he passed through and let us all out, told us to have fun.  There was two real heavy looking guys with him, greatswords slung across their backs and everything, along with uh . . . a tiefling looking lass, and the weirdest ****ing halfling I've ever seen - you ever heard of a blue-skinned halfling, friend?  Because I sure as hell haven't until today!  Real creepy bastard, kept muttering to himself.  They were just opening cells as they went along, but they were looking for some people in specific too. Uhhh . . . lemme think . . ."

Zep licks his lips and closes his eyes, clearly trying to recall the names that were likely rattled off in rapid succession to him.

"The one big guy - (here Zep provides an accurate description of Cykan) - he wanted to know where Quiet Alma was.  I know she's locked up deeper in Block B, down the hall from me, but I wasn't quite sure where.  That guy ran off soon as I told him, screaming her name."

Zep pantomimes shouting "Alma" several times, and then rolls his eyes and shakes his head.

"Anyway, the other scary guy with Lamb, ho boy was he a grim-faced bastard, let me tell you - he wanted to know where Lightning Darius was at - I told him Cell Block D with the other freaks, where else!?"

At the back of the small crowd around the criminal, Marcus Endrin quickly swore and then explained.

"Darius Almstead - gun for hire, convicted of murdering Lord Brendan Jalento and several guardsmen during his arrest, and suspected of half a dozen other murders for hire although none of those were proven at his trial.  Still more than enough to see him locked up in the Vaults for life - was that who Lamm was looking for?"

Zep shakes his head however, and concludes - "Nah, Lamb was looking for the Professor.  Told him to try Cell Block C."

Here Marcus Endrin's brow furrows, and he glances at Kira.

"The Professor?"

The young cleric thinks a moment, and then gasps and claps her hands together as she thinks of something.

"Oh!  Could he maybe mean Professor Leithold?"

At this, Marcus Endrin nods in agreement.

"That could be.  Hans Leithold, disgraced instructor of magical history at the Acadamae.  If I remember correctly, he was convicted of murdering his assistant and his own wife after discovering they were having an affair.  Hmm . . . and maybe something about him attempting to summon a devil to clean up the bodies to hide his guilt?  I believe he botched the summoning though, which in turn led to the bodies being discovered within his burning home instead.  So if he doesn't need the Professor's lacking magical expertise, what does he need a glorified history expert for?"

Marcus Endrin ponders the question for a moment, and then shakes his head.

"Regardless, we seem to know where our quarry was last, at least, as well as the destinations for two of his associates.  As I said above, I am merely an observer here, so it is your decision - do we attempt to apprehend one of his associates while they are divided, or continue chasing our main quarry instead?"

So, options of where to go next (aside from the vaunted player's third (fourth?) option:
Cell Block B, to chase CykanCell Block C, to chase Gaedren Lamm, Vjala, and VreegCell Block D, to chase the Hellknight Xerxes

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas budged against his instinct. 

_...a tiefling looking lass..._

He very nearly lost his mind at that moment. The next words out of Zep's mouth were muted against the throbbing if Silas' pulse. Although slowly, he stood and began walking toward the door he had entered from.  The tiefling only stopped briefly to ask the colour of her eyes and hair.

"Did she have eyes like mine? Hair black as a moonless night?"

His steps quickened at the slightest confirmation, his heart beating louder still. His halting at the door could only be attributed to a glance behind him as none followed so swiftly. He had to stay and listen. Long enough to hear the words, to speak and confirm his direction, but no more than that.

"At the head, as they say, if Lamm be it."

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:* 
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Deactivating his amulet  _his_, not the deceased monks  Jakkin stamps his bare feet and shakes the frost from his fingertips.  The clerical healing is certainly welcome (and not at all unfamiliar), and while hes still bruised hes no longer feeling like something is leaking inside him that isnt supposed to be.

As such, hes following close on Silas heels as the dandy moves with uncharacteristic alacrity.

*"Aye, Lamm is the pox weve come to stamp out, who cares what his less dependable allies have run off to do,"* the wee man grumbles.  *"Lets get to it, before he finishes his business and the mad Derro spirits them away,"* he urges, rolling his neck in preparation of diving into yet another pitched battle.

Some days, thats just how it goes.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Mr. Longshanks, Mr. Rata'da, _wait_" was Aliani's plea.  "I _know_ what you want, but it's not going to do anyone any good if you run in headlong and get yourselves _killed_.  Remember what happened last time?  This will be worse."

"If Vreeg the wizard is there, they probably have that Eye thing with them. That's a... well, it's a horrific looking magical artifact of some sort, radiating the worst sort of evil" he explained helpfully to Endrin, Blackjack, and the others who hadn't had the pleasure.  "Now, I can help with that, a bit, for four of you... it won't last long, but it will last long enough, to resist the worst of it.  And the fire.  From the giant Shudder-mutated fire breathing centipede, can't forget that.  Might there be anything we can use in the infirmary?"

"I don't know what the best plan is here, but dashing in unready isn't it.  Gentlemen, this is the most important moment of our lives.  Let's make the most of it."

----------


## Darvin

Dalen sighs; his mind racing through possibilities and his handles fumbling around in a very special pocket where he kept a very special deck of cards. Was this the _proper_ time and place? If it wasn't their odds of actually killing or capturing Lamm here and now were slim, and all things considered between Lamm being privy to the prediction of his own death and whatever the _eye_ was... it seemed unlikely that it was here and now. And yet, where Lamm was headed now was where the greatest prize awaited. A victory there, however indecisive, might be most the most prudent. Speaking of prudence, Aliani was talking sense.

"Protection against fire would be a useful precaution," Dalen agrees, "and we should make haste in pursuit of Lamm. Whatever target he is pursuing is his highest priority, and the other agents he has dispatched likely have no means of escape on their, meaning if we can force Lamm to retreat they will be stranded here anyways,"

----------


## Inspectre

"Uh . . . yeah, I guess . . . I wasn't exactly looking at her face."

Zep mutters, although his uncommitted answer is still enough to send Silas's heart racing with concern.
All healed up, Jakkin is also ready to jump back into battle but Aliani urges for a bit more caution.

*"Lovely."*

Blackjack grunts in response to the revelation about the Eye, while the comments about Odium prompt Endrin to dig through a satchel at his side.

"Hmmm . . . fire, you say?  Fortunate, then, that is a common enough danger that I take precautions against it.  Now, if it were a _lightning_ breathing centipede, we would be in much worse straits!"

The Sable Commander produces two vials containing an oily fluorescent orange liquid, which he offers to anyone who wishes to take one.

"This should protect you completely from any source of fire for a short period of time.  The magic can fail if pushed too far, but it should ward against the first few gouts of flame, at least!"

(Endrin offers two potions of Protection from Energy (Fire - 60 points) to anyone who wants one of the two).

"I also have a similar spell memorized that I can apply to someone, should the need arise."

Endrin then directs his attention to the now unchained and revived guardsmen.

"I want you all to retreat back to the Vaults entrance and hold it against anyone attempting to escape up into Longacre above.  Reinforcements should be forthcoming in a matter of minutes."

As the guards nod at their new assignment, Kira speaks up, her eyes flicking over to Blackjack at the end.

"Shouldn't I come with you in case anyone . . . gets hurt?"

"No, you accompany the guardsmen to the stairs.  They may need whatever healing you have left if more prisoners attempt to break through."

"A-Alright."

Kira answers glumly, before turning her attention to Aliani with a shake of her head.

"We only have some basic herbal remedies and alchemical salves here - most of the healing is provided by the cleric-on-duty, and we seldom need anything other than healing blessings while working here."

With the extent of the party's resources confirmed in the event of another encounter with Vreeg's pet, the only thing left to do now was continue forward on Lamm's heels to Cell Block C.

Unfortunately, the group soon encounters its first obstacle - the heavy cell door leading into Cell Block C, which unlike every other door the party has encountered thus far, is locked shut rather than hanging wide open (Average Lock, DC 25 to pick open).  Looking through the open bars of the doorway, the party can see the remains of a battle, although perhaps slaughter would be more accurate given the bodies of both guardsman and prisoner littering the floor.  Voices softly echo off the stone walls, seeming to be coming from a side passage of cells about 50' down the hallway from the doorway.

"There's a guard station at the end of this hall - there should be a ring of keys for this doorway there!"

Endrin whispers, and then sets off at a run down the hallway to go and fetch them.

*Spoiler: Perception DC 10*
Show


Although a little distorted from echoing off the walls, you can make out several voices coming from that side hallway.

First there's Vreeg, who seems to be muttering some arcane phrases to himself, repeating them as he stumbles over a word and has to restart from the beginning.

(Normally this would be a DC 20, but the rules specify that penalties from Perception apply here as well, so have a +10 to the DC!)
*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 30*
Show


Vreeg is practicing reading some sort of spell from a scroll, and it's clear he needs the practice before actually trying to activate the scroll because it's a rather advanced spell (5th level!), and apparently a tailor-made one because it's one you've never heard of before.  It has elements from the Fog class of spells, and seems to incorporate necromancy phrases - much like Cloudkill would be phrased if that spell were Necromancy aligned rather than Conjuration.  Casting an eye down to all of the bodies littering the hallway just beyond the locked doorway into Cell Block C, you start to get a sinking feeling in the pit of your stomach . . .



Then there is a voice you don't recognize (Professor Leidholt?) stammering out a question - "I'm not sure all of this is really necessary.  What does it really matter what the guard finds after they have regained control of the prison?"

Kynndor Thok's gravely voice booms out his own disgust over the matter - "Desecration of the dead is shameful whatever the reason, _tashmek_."

There is a loud sigh, and then Lamm's crackling voice growls out, *"Vreeg, explain it to your new friend 'ere.  As for you, you Shaonti oaf, you just be grateful your crazy bitch of a lover's still a useful ally to have, or your own carcass would be decorating the floor right about now."*

Vreeg sighs, and pauses from his recitation to offer a brief explanation, his statement punctuated by the shattering of glass against stone and the "whoomph!" of an alchemist's fire igniting flesh.

"The guards will find a charred body in your cell.  Unable to identify the body, they will look to the dried blood left on the floor from the cut Lamm made on your wrist just now.  If they use certain spells, they will be able to determine that it is your blood, shed from when your wrist was slit by Gaedren Lamm, and with any luck they will incorrectly surmise that he broke in here to kill you and burned your body afterwards to ensure your death.  They will therefore assume that you are dead and stop searching for you."

*"If nothing else, it'll add to their confusion.  Alright, it's time to go.  Vreeg, hurry it up with that other little surprise for the guards."*

"Vreeg is trying, if you wouldn't interrupt him he'd be done already!  Gah!"

----------


## Darvin

Dalen nods as Endrin passes around the potions, "these should go to those who will be engaging in close quarters," Dalen opens his pocketwatch, not to check the time but rather to access the power secretly stowed within. The face of the watch glows momentarily as Dalen feels the expended Shield spell reform in the back of his mind.

As they approach the locked door, Dalen squints and strains his ears. He whispers, "I can hear... they're trying to cast something. I can _almost_ make it out. What are those aspects," Dalen continues to listen by the door, and the conversation that follows allows him to give a fairly confident guess on what is being cast, "likely a scroll of Dimension Door or Teleportation to make their escape. We need to intervene _immediately_," he steps back and casts his Shield spell in preparation.

He then quickly turns to the other, "when we make our move, _do not_ attack the Shaonti man,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani strained to hear the words, his lips pursing in anger, but all he could do at Dalen's suggestion that it was spellcasting was to shrug.

It appeared the halfling was about to pick the lock, so he did what had always worked for him on that sticky door at the theater -- he pulled back on the door handle so the lock would line up better, at least he thought that was how it worked.  Wasn't really sure, truth be told.

"May the gods in their wisdom watch over us, and protect us, from those who would seek to destroy the foundation we seek to build this day" he murmured, touching a hand to Jakkin, then Silas, then Dalen, and finally extending a hand to Blackjack in an offering of protection.  "Neither man nor Eye can cause the righteous harm."

"If you can get in fast, thwack Vreeg, might disrupt whatever he's up to?" was his final suggestion to the party as he stepped out of the way, letting the others rush forward.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As discussed in Discord: fail to help Dalen, help Jakkin, cast communal protection from evil.  If Blackjack doesn't want it I'll slap it on Endrin as he runs by. They need it more than I do.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas gripped and rattled his sabre in anticipation of the approaching battle. The tip of his tail flicked back and forth. He was confident his companions would have the door open in a moment, but his body was impatient. He had to focus elsewhere if only for a few seconds. Always the curious one, his eyes ran over Blackjack. His voice and mannerisms were not wholly familiar, but from their fighting together, he thought perhaps he was from a prestigious school. Nodding toward the vigilante, Silas attempted a peek into the life of Black clad hero of Korvosa.

"Your fencing... self taught?"

His spare hand found itself in a pocket as he anticipated the reply. A nostalgic crumpled lump of paper could be felt. As the protective magic rolled over Silas, his heart began to beat harder. Any hesitation as to what he was about to do was gone. The only thing that could stop him from running headlong into Lamm sword first were the words of Aliani to sunder any possibility of magical escape. He focused at the hall bend where he would have to make it to for a final sprint forward.

The click and swing of the door was met with a veritable sprint. However, time was wasting and he wasn't nearly fast enough with his armor on. As he ran, he prayed. Not with any audible faith in any god or goddess. Rather, he prayed to his daughter that she not bear a sword to cross his own.

_Faster_

The image of a rabbit flashed before his eyes. Its glowing crown and determined eyes dragged Silas forward as if by fates own hand. In almost an instant he found himself a full 50 feet down the hall already at the bend. Turning the corner, he wasted no time to gain any advantage this found speed might've granted him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 36/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Masterwork Sword Cane*  +8 (1d6+3, x2)
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Remove Fear

Chakram Melee: -1 atk, DC 15 Ref = 1/2 dice dmg to self 


Round 1: Move action to study Blackjack. Standard to roll sense motive to discover his identity: rolled 24. Tied with Blackjack.
Round 2: Harrow card to move 30ft. Move action 30ft toward enemies. Standard action to move another 20-30ft toward enemies.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Protection from Evil [1/10]*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin gives Aliani a grunt and a nod for the assist and deftly uses the folded-out components of his Any-Tool to convince the lock to give way.  The barrier had barely been swung open before Silas was off like a shot, and the Halfling muttered a curse at his companions haste.

He himself had already consumed potions to toughen his skin and protect him from fire, and he waited only for Alianis spelled touch before following down the hall, hands and feet steaming with cold and drawing his hand crossbow as he went.  He wasnt sure it would be of any use, but better to have the option ready to go should it prove helpful.

----------


## Inspectre

As everyone makes their preparations, they can hear a curse from down the hallway, followed by Lamm's gravely voice.

*"Bugger!  They're already 'ere!  Vreeg, stop mumbling over there and read the bloody thing already!"*

"Oh, yes, yes, Vreeg shall not fail!"

The derro leader shrieks back, all attempt at silence and subtlety gone now as he intones the words he had been practicing.
Aware they are running out of time now, Aliani and Jakkin work together to quickly get the lock open, the group only pausing for a moment more as Aliani calls for the protection against all that is evil upon Silas, Jakkin, Dalen, and Blackjack.  As soon as the spell is complete, Silas, Jakkin, and Blackjack surge down the hallway, Silas rapidly outpacing them both as he conjures the image of the Rabbit Prince from Zellara's Harrow deck to mind.
For a moment, it seemed as if Fate could swing either way, with either Silas arriving in time or Vreeg stumbling over the difficult arcane words once more.
But there is a brief eerie flash of purplish light from down the side hallway ahead as the heroes near the intersection, and the derro cackles in triumph.

As the three actually reach the intersection, they find themselves greeted by a solid wall of swirling purplish fog, figures just barely visible stirring on the ground just inside the edge of the fog bank.
Without hesitation Silas continues his charge forward into the fog, and is rewarded for his bravery by coming face to face with Vreeg and Gaedren Lamm.
Although still reed-thin, the crime boss holds himself fully upright, thin grey hair slicked back underneath his customary wide-brimmed hat and he seems different than the last time Silas saw him, as if he were aging in reverse.
Perhaps its merely the strands of purple mist curling between them, but there is an almost palpable sinister air surrounding the crime lord.
The most startling feature of Lamm's new look, however, are his eyes - while bloodshot as ever, the veins are now an inky black rather than red, granting his entire eyes an almost granite hue to them.
Vreeg simply stares wide-eyed at Silas's sudden appearance before them, slack jawed, while Lamm's lips twist up in a sneer of bemusement.

*"I go to all this trouble to throw up false leads for you poppets, and yet 'ere you are anyway!  Persistent as a venereal disease you lot are, I'll give you that.  But ol' Gaedren's got a city to destroy, so e's got no time yet again to play with the likes of you.  You'll just have to play with all the new friends ol' Gaedren's friend Rolth can provide!"*

The crime lord grunts, gesturing as the dead bodies lying within the fog shudder and start to move of their own account again.

Meanwhile, back out in the hallway leading into the Cell Block, Marcus Endrin sees you have managed to open the door and comes running back to rejoin the group as it appears the keys are not needed.

(OOC:  Only Dalen has an action at the moment as we near the end of Round 2.)

Battle Map

(The purple line is the edge of the Re-animating Fog cloud, which will spread 10' in every direction each round, following the ground.  Creatures that are within 5' inside the fog have Concealment (20% miss chance), while creatures more than 5' distant (i.e. not adjacent) have Total Concealment (50% miss chance).  Corpses that fall within the spreading fog take one round to re-animate into zombies, and then they will join the fight.  As Dalen was unable to fully identify the spell, you do not know what limits (duration, range, HD of reanimation) this fog spell has - the DM may or may not be ****ing with you by having a zombie token ready for every corpse currently on the map.)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Silas - Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil
Dalen - Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil



Battle Music!

----------


## Darvin

"Move!" Dalen shouts in a commanding voice as he rushes forward through the door, "forward and around the corner; hesitate and you die,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Double move to S24, stopping right behind Jakkin.

----------


## Inspectre

Lamm drops the empty potion vial he had been holding in his hand with a cocky sneer at Silas as he reaches down to his belt and pulls out a wide dagger already coated in some sort of shimmering orange tar substance.

*"Memory serves me right, you'd probably love a taste of what's on me knife 'ere Silas.  But since you've been a particularly stubborn boil on me arse, you deserve as an extra special reward!  So let's just see if addiction is something that runs in the family, eh?"*

Gaedren holds a finger up to his lips mockingly, and then attempts to tumble backward into the mist, but the potion vial he had dropped to the floor a moment earlier did not shatter upon impact with the floor.  His foot therefore came down solidly on the vial and slipped as it rolled out from under his boot, causing the crime lord to stumble and provide Silas with an opportunity to strike before the crime lord vanished backwards into the mist, the image of the Harrow card The Locksmith flashing in his mind as he strikes (Silas has +2 to-hit and damage against Gaedren Lamm).  Strangely, the now active zombies writhing around on the floor do not seem to notice his passage.  A moment after he disappears, Lamm's voice calls out again through the fog.

"Sorry love, but yer dad's 'ere again, and I need something to throw 'im off me scent.  Besides, I still ain't entirely sure it wasn't a mistake to trust you to begin with.  Ol' Gaedren _hates_ snitching bitches."

"Gaedren, I - AAAHHHHHH!"

Vjala attempts to verbally defend herself, but almost immediately cuts off into a shrill scream, followed by the thud of a body hitting the floor.  Silas's daughter is not dead yet, however, as she continues giving out regular blood-curling screams of terror and pain as whatever was coating Lamm's dagger takes full effect.

*Spoiler: Gaedren Lamm*
Show


Move: Tumble backwards (with a 14 Acrobatics, provoking an AoO from Silas), draw poisoned dagger
Standard: Sneak Attack Vjala, hitting her flat-footed AC despite the mist, and dealing 8 points of damage total to her.  She fails her Fort save against whatever poison was coating Gaedren's knife, and collapses prone and is Stunned for a very, very long time.



A moment later, from the depths of the mist Kynndor Thok's voice roars out as he rages at Lamm.

"You would defile the dead and turn your weapons against your own _nalharest_!?  Then begone, _tshamek_!"

*Spoiler: Kynndor Thok*
Show


Rages, and attempts to grapple Gaedren Lamm.  Fails on a roll of a "9"  (lots of 1s and 2s for the NPCs!)



Lamm's voice is cold as he responds to the Shaonti's counter-betrayal.

*"That's your escape privileges revoked, Shaonti!  Vreeg, get over 'ere and teach this big idiot a lesson he won't soon forget!"*

Now it's the derro's turn to leer at Silas.

"Destiny calls to Vreeg, usurper pawn!  We shall meet one more time!"

And with that the derro turns and simply runs back into the fog (if Silas has a second AoO he may also take it against Vreeg, although I don't see Combat Reflexes on his sheet so I imagine he cannot).  There is the sound of arcane casting, followed by an electric discharge and a roar of pain from Kynndor.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Move: Move 15' back to U14
Standard: Shocking Grasp on Kynndor Thok, dealing 21 points of electricity damage



Finally, there is the sound of a man screaming to add to all the rest of the cacophony of screams from the fog, as the professor flees from the stirring undead out the back of the cloud of fog.

*Spoiler: Professor*
Show


Withdraws to W6



As the strange purple-hued bank of fog rolls outward, engulfing the corpse of a nearby guardsman and causing it to start to shudder and jerk back to unlife, several figures within the mist pull themselves up to their feet with hungry groans.  Two figures remain on the floor, however, lunging at nearby meals - Silas, and Lamm himself, as whatever magic was protecting him seems to have vanished when he stabbed Vjala.  From the floor, the zombie's flailing limbs are easily kicked away by Lamm, who is proving himself yet again to be quite the slippery foe.  Adding to Silas's woes is a skeleton, still engulfed in flames that light up the fog around it, stumbling out of the Professor's old cell.  It rakes at the tiefling with its burning claws, seemingly to not comprehend nor care that his infernal skin would not burn so easily.

*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


Fog cloud expands 10' outward, starting to raise another zombie in U11 and a guard corpse (Armored Zombie) in W23.  They will be threatening squares and taking actions next round, even if that action is probably to just "Stand Up"

Zombie #1
Bite at Gaedren Lamm from prone, gets a "7", misses.

Zombie #2
Stand Up

Zombie #3
Bite at Silas - (1d20)[*17*] (-4 Prone)

Zombie #4
Stand Up

Zombie #5
Stand Up



*Spoiler: Burning Skeleton*
Show


Claws at Silas, gets a "13", misses



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Silas - Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil
Dalen - Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Kynndor Thok - 21 Damage
Vjala - 8 Damage, Prone, Perma-Stunned



Battle Map

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas spat at Gaedren's evil visage. 

"I've no words left for you, cancerous toad. There is but one last thing to do with scum the likes of you!"

As with most tumours, without magic one could only slice the growth off. In the case of Gaedren Lamm, Silas took his sabre to do just that. As quick as he could he swung the blade, however Lamm proved just fast enough to match, crossing blades with the tiefling. It was then that he saw the blade dipped in yellow death. Silas eyes went wide with realization at what it was: shudder. Wider still when Gaedren whispered his intentions with the blade before vanishing into the magical mist. 

Silas made movement to give chase, but was interrupted by the newly risen bodies of prisoner and guard alike. Fending off their assault, he was hardly distracted from his quarry. Silas heard his daughter's voice followed immediately by a terrible scream. Vreeg removed himself from view, leaving space enough to follow. 

Throwing caution to the wind, Silas pursued the source of the scream, finding Gaedren again, and the silhouette of - he could only imagine - his daughter behind the bastard. Without more than a cry of anguish Silas slashed at him again, this time making a shallow wound. The success gave him a moment's reprieve from blind fury. Long enough to call back for help.

"Rosie! I need you!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 36/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin


Move to: V15
Attack Gaedren: Rolled 21, rolled 6 vs mist. 
Damage: 9 slashing + 1 sneak attack = 10

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Protection from Evil [2/10]*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


With a curse Jakkin dives into the fog after Silas, knowing that the thick miasma will make it difficult to land any truly telling blows.  Staying close to the left wall as he moves, he ducks, weave, and rolls as he moves past or even nearly through several of the newly risen dead.  They are, in general, fairly slow and clumsy, and certainly arent the primary focus of the mission; once Lamm is dealt with, they can retreat and let the undead be bottled up and dealt with appropriately.

It isnt Lamm he finally comes face to face with, however, although he too is visible through the murk just to Jakkins right; its Vreeg who can barely be seen through the haze.  He freezes in place, eyes darting to see if either of the pair is aware of his presence, hidden in the fog.

Oh, such an opportunity.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Double Move Action: move to U15, using Stealth at speed: *30*
Path takes him past Zom4, Zom3, and Zom2.  Acrobatics at full speed to avoid AoOs: *36*

----------


## Darvin

Dalen creeps around the corner as Jakkin moves forward, edging into the fog as he listens to the fray... and the sound of shambling bodies rising from the ground. He can't quite place where Lamm has gotten to, but Vreeg's spellcasting and the shriek of Kynndor make it very obvious where they're standing. Dalen holds one hand on the wall, carefully visualizing the distance and direction in his mind's eye, and hopes Lamm is standing next to Vreeg as he casts Glitterdust.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Rolled perception on Discord to precisely locate Vreeg's square.

Move to U23; this is half speed so I may as well use stealth (even though spellcasting will probably give away his position anyways) (1d20+6)[*25*]

Cast Glitterdust on the intersection of U14 and V15, which should hit both Vreeg and Lamm to blind them (DC 18 will negates; *SR: No* to Vreeg's dismay; new save each round). -40 to stealth checks for the duration, no save.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Dalen and Silas's words echoed in Aliani's mind as he found himself moving, what felt like very quickly, forward into the breach.  His footsteps barely touched the floor, and as he ran he brandished his weapon over his head, the shadow of a unicorn flashing on the wall.  It was barely a step or two into the fog when he nearly ran into a ... yeah, that was a zombie, no doubt about it.  A nasty trick, that was.  

"Coming as fast as I can!  You might have mentioned the zombies!"

He brought his hand to his collar, and began to pray.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


1) Use harrow point to move 30' and be faster
2) Move 40' to put me at U22 (right in front of a zombie)
3) Channel Energy for 9 damage (rolled in Discord) to any pesky undead within 30'.  I think they get a save or sumthin.

----------


## Inspectre

Gaedren Lamm gives a loud, vile curse as a burst of magical glittering powder is summoned by Dalen right in front of his face, blinding the crime lord at least temporarily.  There is a similar roar of shock and confusion from Kynndor Thok, although Vreeg merely looks back through the fog and sneers.
Lamm's curse is broken off in a grunt of pain as Silas charges forward through the mist, ignoring the scratching claws and grasping hands of the undead near him as he catches up to Lamm and brings his falchion down onto Gaedren's right shoulder.
Although the blade is stopped by a chain shirt underneath the crime lord's clothes, the strike still wets the edge of Silas's falchion with blood so dark it might as well be black as the first blood is drawn from the party's - and Korvosa at large - nemesis.

Jakkin follows up more quietly, maneuvering himself directly behind Vreeg in the fog and resisting the urge to crack his knuckles menacingly in case that would give his position away - neither Vreeg nor Lamm seem to have noticed him yet.
Hearing Silas's cries, Aliani runs up just ahead of Dalen into the fog, and promptly finds himself confronted by the first zombies raised by Vreeg's conjured mist, raising slowly up to its feet.
With a flick of his collar, the playwright sends out a wave of positive energy through the cloud, which cuts through the fog and momentarily banishes it before more mist rushes in to refill the space.
In the gloom, there is a brief flash of light as the burning skeleton is overwhelmed by Aliani's attack and explodes, catching the two zombies nearest to it in the resultant conflagration.
The chorus of moans echoing back from all around him tells Aliani that all of the zombies remain re-animated, at least for the moment.

Blackjack rushes forward and stabs his rapier down into the head of the armored form of a guardsman stirring to life, while Endrin rushes forward down the hallway, not nearly as fast as the heroes without the ability to twist fate to his advantage.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Move to W23, stab Armored Zombie #1
To-Hit: (1d20+19)[*29*] (+4 Prone)
Damage: (1d6+3)[*9*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*62*] - 21 or Higher = Hit



*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


Double moves 40' down the hallway, as he wasn't able to line up with the doorway last round to get in another yet Run action.  Poor guy is going to be out of breath before he gets into the fight!



*"Damn your whole cursed bloodline, Silas!  Vreeg, get this Shoanti bastard out of me face!"*

Lamm growls, and Vreeg obediently begins to recite another spell, turning to keep a wary eye on Silas (casting defensively).
Unfortunately, before Jakkin is able to pounce, the derro completes his short spell, and waves his hand to unleash a trio of screaming missiles that cut through the fog and fly directly into Kynndor Thok's face, which erupts in a haze of blood to add a reddish tinge to the mist as he collapses backward with a scream.
Cackling in triumph, Vreeg darts forward, throwing himself away from Silas into the fog across Kynndor Thok's body, rolling back up to his feet on the far side.

"Vreeg has exterminated the vermin!"  

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Standard: Defensively Cast magic missile, succeeding with a "30" vs. DC 16.
Magic Missile: (3d4+3)[*7*] vs. Thok, which is enough to drop him into the negatives.
Move Action: Tumble forward to V11
Acrobatics: (1d20+4)[*13*]



The derro announces, and Lamm takes that as his cue, as he likewise forward across the fallen Shaonti's body, and then cuts back with another roll to put Vjala directly between him and his pursuers.
Lamm rolls smoothly back up to his feet and then bobs to the side before running along the wall through the mist, seemingly unimpeded by his lack of vision as he follows the wall with his hand until he gets to the corner and then ducks around it.

*Spoiler: Lamm*
Show


Has no trouble identifying Kynndor Thok's square, given he just died screaming right next to him (which is probably something like a Perception DC of -10 or more).
Likewise, despite his Blindness, he can auto-pass the DC 10 Acrobatics to move at his full speed without risk of tripping and falling Prone.

Move Action: Tumble to V10, first through Kynndor Thok's square
Acrobatics: (1d20+10)[*16*] (-4 due to Blind)
Standard Action: Move diagonal once to W11, and then follow the wall straight north to the corner, and then step the last 5' to the east to get completely around the corner at X7.
Will Save vs. Blindness: (1d20+4)[*22*]



Lamm shouts back around the corner, *"Oi, Vreeg!  Where's this damnable exit of yours again!?"*

"Third cell along the back wall!"

The derro shrieks, and the party can hear through the mist the Professor shouting helpfully, "It's right over here!"

Then the hallway falls silent again, minus the groaning of the zombies and the terrified screaming of Vjala as she stares in horror at sights unknowable by anyone else as the nearby zombie drags itself over and starts to gnaw on her neck.  There is a muffled curse from Vreeg as another zombie tries the same trick on his ankle.

*Spoiler: Zombies!*
Show


Zombie #1 - Munch on Vjala
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*10*]  (+4 Prone, -4 Prone, +2 Stunned)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*28*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #2 - Attack Silas
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*14*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*77*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #3 - Stand Up

Zombie #4 - Munch on Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*32*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #5 - 5' Step, and then munch on either Aliani or Dalen
Choice: (1d2)[*2*] - 1 = Aliani, 2 = Dalen
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*8*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*27*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #6 - Munch on Vreeg
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*8*] (-4 Prone)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*58*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Armored Zombie #1 - Munch on Blackjack
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*15*] (-4 Prone)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*9*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*71*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #7 - Wake Up

Zombie #8 - Wake Up



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Gaedren - 9 Damage

Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - Blinded
Zombie 2 - 7 Damage
Zombie 3 - 12 Damage
Zombie 4 - 9 Damage
Zombie 5 - 4 Damage

Armored Zombie 1 - 13 Damage

Aliani - 10 Damage
Silas - Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil
Dalen - Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Kynndor Thok - 28 Damage (-7, STABLE)
Vjala - 8 Damage, Prone, Perma-Stunned

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas sliced at the air as Gaedren made his way out of the mist. He cursed to himself, quickly moving beside his daughter, disregarding the zombie on the floor as a threat to anyone but his child. His heart broke piece by piece as her tearful expression became clear through the dense air summoned by the derro magician. He leaned over her to act, but turned away, conflicted. He thought he might lift her from danger and carry her away from all of this, but the pain she'd gone through... he couldn't let her sacrifices mean nothing. He couldn't let the damage he had caused by leaving her - and by following her - fall away without salvation. The divided parent called out to Aliani again, his voice crackling with anguish.

"It's my daughter! I need you! Please! Save her!"

He only stood so long as the man took to reply, bolting past Vreeg, past Gaedren, and even past the professor. 

_Third door from the left!_

Positioning himself between them and freedom, Silas steadied his blade to take on the three that threatened the last light in his life. He hadn't even considered the danger that might've lurked in the long winding darkness behind him.

"Damn your souls, you've nowhere left to run! Surrender now and I'll only cull that demon there!"

Were Silas any more a devil, fire might've shot out from his eyes. He spent the pause in their actions planning the murder of Gaedren Lamm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 36/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin


Double move to Z4.

----------


## Darvin

As the zombie in front of him crumbles to dust from Aliani's channeling, Dalen strides forward through the mist to see the chaotic battlefield in front of him just in time to see Silas disappear into the mists ahead. Wordlessly Dalen follows into the mist, ducking down and holding his cloak over his head to avoid any zombies or worse that may be concealed within. True enough, he comes face to face with a familiar Derro.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Double-move to V12, stealth check (at -5 penalty) to hide in the fog 

(1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Protection from Evil [3/10]*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin had lashed out at both of the opponents within reach as they vanished once more into the gloom, only landing a telling blow upon Lamm as far as he could tell.

He pursues into the moan-filled mist, feet silent upon the ground and easing along as if he were merely an errant currant in this cursed fog.  Past those bleeding upon the group, past grasping zombies, even past the loathsome Vreeg; he is _not_ the target here, not yet.

Bursting from the fog, his silent feet bring him around the corner and to right where he wishes to be; with Lamms privates dangling within arms reach, ready for him to reach out and twist them into a pretzel.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Double Move Action: move to W7, using Stealth at speed: *26*
Path takes him past Zom1 and Vreeg.  Acrobatics at full speed to avoid AoOs: *40*

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani had felt those words from Silas before, the sound of a heart breaking.  He tried to sound reassuring as he shouted "I'm coming!  It will be fine!" before blasting another wave of positive energy into the zombies and the mist.  From there, he ran, though it sounded like the call came from miles away; it was a little hard to judge distances.  It seemed to be sheer fate that Vjala was, in fact, just an arm's reach away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Channel Energy, 6 damage to zombies
Then move 40' N which should put me next to Vjala.

----------


## Inspectre

As the heroes continue to pursue Lamm, they each (with the exception of Jakkin who moves through the mist like a ghost) leave themselves open to the flailing limbs and snapping jaws of the undead.  Aliani narrowly manages to duck under the flailing claws of the undead thanks to the mist curling around them, but Dalen is not nearly as lucky as the zombie's flailing arms strike the wizard directly in the throat, momentarily cutting off his ability to breathe before he manages to suck in another gulp of oxygen.

*Spoiler: Zombie AoOs*
Show


Zombie #6 vs. Silas
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*14*] (-4 Prone)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*26*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #5 vs. Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*16*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*2*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #7 vs. Dalen
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*45*] - 21 or Higher = Hit



Everyone moves into positions where they are needed - Silas blocking the door into the apparent escape cell, Jakkin right on Lamm's heels, and Aliani up to stand over Vjala, who continues alternatively whimpering and screaming as her eyes stare unfocused up at the ceiling.  Only Dalen finds himself perhaps not quite where he would like to be, as he comes directly up on the hunched form of Vreeg - who seems to be waiting for the wizard as he greets Dalen with a leer, either anticipating or perhaps simply hearing him approach.

"You are a very skilled arcanist, Dalen Rittle.  But tell Vreeg - have you ever suffered from the same afflictions which you have dealt to others?"

And then with a hissed out string of arcane words - cast with one wary eye on the patch of fog of fog behind him, the derro reaches out to touch Dalen on the shoulder.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show

 
Standard: Casting Defensively (Blindness)
Concentration: (1d20+12)[*18*] vs. DC 19  (Actually this is 19 exactly, as Vreeg is 6th level, not 5th as the DM initially thought!)
Touch Attack: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*69*] - 21 or Higher = Hit
Hit: Fort Save DC 16 or Go Blind.  FOREVER.
Move: Move to V8 - Does Not Provoke from Zombie #6 due to it already attacking Silas this turn.
Free Action: Summon Odium



If the derro was about to gloat further, it is interrupted by Lamm spitting out a loud curse from the fog ahead.

*"VREEG!  GET OVER HERE AND HELP ME!  GET THAT CENTIPEDE OF YOURS UP HERE TOO!"*

As a result, with a hiss of impatience the derro gives a farewell wave to Dalen and then turns and stalks off into the fog, emerging from it directly behind Jakkin and for a moment the derro wizard pinwheels his arms wildly to prevent himself from advancing further, directly into the brawler's fists.  Taking in a deep breath, the derro throws his head back and shrieks "ODIUM!!!"

Even through the stone wall, Silas can hear the chittering shriek of a response, followed by the thunderous clatter of countless legs on stone, growing closer and closer on the far side of the stone wall that makes up the back of the cell he is now guarding.  The infamous fiery monstrous insect that had nearly spelled the party's doom once before was coming to answer its master's call.  And although it _probably_ wouldn't be able to manage opening whatever secret door was located inside the cell, it probably wouldn't take the gigantic insect very long to batter its way through the stone, either.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Answers it's master's call, joining the initiative order and moving up the secret passage behind the escape cell's secret door.  It will arrive and begin assaulting the back stone wall next round.



The professor merely meekly holds up his hands and steps back away from Silas, but Lamm simply sneers at Silas and then Jakkin in turn.

*Spoiler: Professor*
Show


5' Step to X5, and takes no further action, holding his hands up.



*"So the failure of a father abandons his daughter again - should have known history would repeat itself.  Well guess what you devil-spawned whore - it's going to end the same way as well, with you having nothing to show for it.  And you . . . the Hells ol' Gaedren ever do to you, half-pint?"*

Lamm spits at Jakkin, but the spray of spittle is merely a feint as Jakkin braces himself for the follow-up attack only for the crime lord to disengage, leaping back away from Jakkin as he pulls out a potion vial from his belt and chugs the contents, most of his wounds starting to reseal.

*Spoiler: Lamm*
Show


5' Step to Y7.
Move: Pull potion off of his belt
Standard: Drink Potion of CSW - (3d8+5)[*23*] HP Healed



*"Whatever.  You want to stand in my way, you can join Silas in an early grave."*

Lamm grunts, wiping a mixture of spittle and spent healing potion off his lips with the back of his hand before letting the glass vial tumble to the ground to shatter at his feet.

Meanwhile far away from this confrontation, Blackjack and Endrin struggle to cut down the remaining zombies.  Seeing his previous rapier stab having done little damage to the undead abomination, Blackjack instead opts to wedge his handcrossbow into the jaws of the zombie snapping at him before firing the magical bolt directly down its gullet.  The vigilante then withdraws back out of the mist, clearly struggling to find a way to effectively hurt the undead when he can't target their weak spots accurately.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Ranged Attack vs. Zombie #7, Does not provoke an AoO as it already used its AoO against Dalen
To-Hit: (1d20+13)[*21*]
Damage: DR Ignores Handcrossbow Damage
Holy: (2d6)[*5*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*62*] - 21 or Higher = Hit
Move: Move 30' to AC24, Does not provoke an AoO from Zombie #7 as it already used its AoO against Dalen



Endrin meanwhile, simply walks up to the zombie he can see at the edge of the mist and swipe at it with one of his scimitars.  Already battered by Aliani's divine plea, his sword cleaves through the undead's waist and leaves it in two halves.  As the top half flops about and attempts to right itself, the Sable Marine commander delivers a precise chop to the top of its head with his off-hand scimitar, cleaving through into the brainpan and ceasing its unlife entirely.
*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


To-Hit: (1d20+21)[*29*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*11*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*61*] - 21 or Higher = Hit



The zombies surge forward, lunging at various nearby people, as the mist spreads and still more corpses begin to stir.

*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


Zombie #1 - Attack Dalen or Vjala (1 = Dalen, 2 = Vjala)  - +6 to Hit Vjala (+4 Prone, +2 Stun), which is just enough to hit her.
Target: (1d2)[*2*]
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*12*] (-4 Prone)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*28*] - 51 or Higher = Hit
Will Save vs. Glitterdust: (1d20+3)[*12*]

Zombie #2 - 5' Step Lunge north to V15, and then bite Aliani
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*91*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #5 - Follow Aliani, moving 30' north to V16

Zombie #6 - Attack Dalen (-4 Prone)
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*20*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*99*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #7 - Follow Blackjack, moving East 30' to AB24

Zombie #8 - Bite back at Endrin (Zombie #8 is dead)
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*6*] - 21 or Higher = Hit



From the mists, the zombie Aliani left behind catches up to him and sinks its teeth into his back, while he watches the zombie rolling around with Vjala finally manage to get its teeth into the side of her neck, ripping a gushing wound there.  The other zombie at Dalen's feet comes close to dragging itself close to his legs and sinking its teeth into his thigh (will hit if Dalen is blind I believe).

*Spoiler: Mist*
Show


Spreads another 10', concealing Vreeg and Jakkin from view (except to each other since they're adjacent).  Zombies #9-12 & Armored Zombie #2 arise.



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Gaedren - 4 Damage

Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - Blinded
Zombie 2 - 13 Damage
Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 5 - 10 Damage
Zombie 7 - 11 Damage
Zombie 8 - RE-DEAD

Armored Zombie 1 - RE-DEAD

Aliani - 16 Damage
Silas - Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil
Dalen - 17 Damage, Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Kynndor Thok - 28 Damage (-7, STABLE)
Vjala - 18 Damage, Prone, Perma-Stunned

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Protection from Evil [4/10], Martial Flexibility: Two-Weapon Fighting (1/10)*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


The drug lords spittle isnt the most disgusting thing about him, and Jakkins face contorts into a scowl.

*"Your filth hurt people I care about, old man,"* he replies darkly as the mists swallow him up from behind, blurring his outline to let him vanish into their concealing depths once more.  Discounting the Derro wizard for now, he readies himself to strike harder and faster than ever before.  Easing forward on silent feet, he lashes out with a frost-rimed foot at Lamms exposed knee as a start to his furious assault.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Move Action: use Martial Flexibility to gain Two-Weapon Fighting
Stealth within the mist: *24*  5 step to X7
Attack Lamm: *26*  Unarmed Damage: *6*  Frost Damage: *4*  Sneak Damage: *9* = *19*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas trusted in Aliani Rose to take care of his daughter - more than any other in this city.

"The words of a desperate, dying demon matter not to me anymore."

Silas spoke, closing the cell door behind him. He threatened the professor with his eyes, implying death if the man opposes Silas. He stepped up to Gaedren with grim aura, his sword reflecting the dull flickering of the lamps as they struggled against the growing mist.

"Become a maggot once more."

With a glimmering flourish, Silas swung the blade downward onto Gaedren.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 36/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin

Move action to close cell door.

5ft step to Z6 to flank with Jakkin. 

Sneak attack from discord: 1d20+8+2 = 27 to-hit. 
Damage: 2d4+5+1d6 = 13 (11+2) slashing.

----------


## Darvin

As Dalen sees the Derro's gaze turn towards him, he cheerfully remarks, "ah, good to see you again Vreeg," but as his vision dims he adds, "or not, I suppose," as his world turns black, Dalen feels a vicious bite taken out of his leg and stumbles away from the source.

As Vreeg calls for Odion, Dalen chuckles, "I most certainly have been burned by own craft before, but I wonder if you're willing to have your pet burn the very prize you came here for," blindly, Dalen calls forth his web spell, hoping that his nimble allies can avoid its snare. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


5 ft step to W10

Cast Web blindly down the hallway; exact placement really shouldn't matter; it's a 20 ft radius and it's going to snare _everybody_

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani let out a loud grunt of pain as the zombie bit into him, a thin stream of blood coming out of the corner of his mouth from the previous assault.  

"Uhhh... a little help here please!"

Closing his eyes, he brought his hand back up, preparing to at least do something to stem the tide of pain, and not incidentally help save Vjala... when his foot came down and tapped against the outstretched leg of none other than Kynndor ****ing Thok.  He paused for a moment, grimacing to himself at what he was about to do.

"Save me, all saints of Iomedae, from what I do, but none deserves to be deprived of the peace of death..." 

_Even that piece of crap._

He released another wave of energy, this one closing the wounds on his back and lip a bit, and of those near him as well.  Even _that_ piece of crap.  Then he steeled himself for the onslaught that was to come.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Channel energy to add 8 HP (rolled in Discord) to me, Vjala, Thok, and Dalen.  Not sure if Vreeg is in range; I don't know he's there really.
Foregoing my move action, have nothing great to do with it.

----------


## Inspectre

Gaedren wheezes as Jakkin leaps out of the mist to drive his fist into the old man's solar plexus, sending him stumbling backward into the arc of Silas's blade.
The crimelord wheezes and spits again, this time a spatter of black blood onto the floor.
Whatever he is going to say is interrupted by a magical web spinning itself into existence throughout the corridor, ensnaring Vreeg but also Jakkin and Silas, stopping their assault upon Lamm cold.
Even wounded, the old revolutionary can't help himself, and calls out.

*"Thanks for the save, Dalen! Hahaha *wheeze hack*!"*

He turns to tumble out of the webs, but manages to get caught up on the last lackadaisical strand between him and freedom, and although he manages to tear himself free immediately, it still costs him his opportunity to escape before anything else happens.

*Spoiler: Lamm*
Show


Makes his Reflex save, fails his CMB check to move through the webs, makes his CMB check to escape the webs.



Ripping momentarily free of the Webs, Vreeg waves his arms as he stumbles forward, only to immediately become ensnared again.

"Professor!  Get out of the corridor!"

The derro orders, and somehow, the Professor is miraculously free of the webs as well, and stumbles through a nearby open cell door before likewise becoming snared, before like Lamm before him somehow managing to rip his way free again.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Break free of the webs, move 5' forward, get snared again, call out orders to the Professor.



*Spoiler: Professor*
Show


Move 5' into the nearby cell next to the one Silas just shut, get snared by webs, break free



From the cell that Silas just locked shut again, the stones groan as something very large and very angry slams into them.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Arrive, and power attack the back wall of the cell, which is a 6 inches thick masonry wall, so Hardness 8, 45 HP.
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*20*]
Damage: (2d6+11)[*18*] (Hardness of 8 already included)



Further back down the corridor, Kynndor Thok's eyes flutter open as Aliani unleashes a burst of healing, which has the added side benefit of patching up the bite wounds sustained by Dalen, Vjala, and himself.

"Urgh . . . we meet again . . . tashmek."

The Shaonti grunts, coming up to his feet unsteadily, towering over Aliani.  His eyes then flick over to the zombies lurching out of the mist behind Aliani, and then down to the fallen Vjala, whimpering in mindless terror as her mind continues to be elsewhere even with the zombie continue to gnaw on her throat.

"Apologies, but I have need of this."

Thok growls as he reaches down to grasp the hilt of Lamm's knife still buried in her gut, which he deftly twists free before coming back up and pushing past Aliani to confront the zombies side-by-side.

"I repay the gift of life you have given."

Kynndor growls, and then roars at the zombies.

"Come, undead filth!  Come face a true warrior!"

*Spoiler: Thok*
Show


Move Action: Stand up
Standard: "Pick up" Lamm's dagger from Vjala's gut
5' Step to V14
Free Action: Yell at the zombies, and Rages



Even further back down the corridor, Endrin turns and dices the zombie starting to stir at his feet with both scimitars, dismembering the corpse swiftly in seconds.  He then slips to the edge of the mist, only to watch as it continues to expand past him and reanimate more corpses.

"I'm going to have to close off this cell block!  These undead can't be allowed to wander the halls freely!"

He shouts as a warning, earning a quiet grunt from Blackjack that goes unheard by anyone save the zombie that he shoves back against the nearby cell wall and then skewers through the eye socket.

*"Just do it already then."*

The vigilante mutters to himself, and then turns and silently pads around the corner, seeking to disengage from the zombies entirely to rejoin the pursuit of Lamm.

*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


Full Attack on Zombie #10
To-Hit: (1d20+23)[*28*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*]

To-Hit: (1d20+23)[*37*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*13*]

To-Hit: (1d20+18)[*32*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*10*]

To-Hit: (1d20+18)[*29*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*]

To-Hit: (1d20+13)[*28*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*]

5' Step to R24



*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Move Action (and Swift): Up Close and Personal vs. Zombie #7
Acrobatics - (1d20+24)[*26*]
To-Hit: (1d20+15)[*28*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*4*]
Sneak Attack: (6d8)[*27*] or (6d4)[*13*] if Acrobatics was not successful
Standard: Move 30' around the corner to AF21



*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


Zombie #1
Chomp on either Vjala or Thok (1 = Vjala, 2 = Thok)
Choice: (1d2)[*2*]
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*10*] (-4 Prone)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*9*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*15*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #2
Chomp on either Aliani or Thok (1 = Aliani, 2 = Thok)
Choice: (1d2)[*1*]
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*25*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #5
5' Step to U15
Chomp on either Aliani or Thok (1 = Aliani, 2 = Thok)
Choice: (1d2)[*1*]
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*25*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*] Critical hit of 18 Damage averted due to Harrow point usage, reducing damage back to 10.
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*70*] - 21 or Higher = Hit

Zombie #6
Stand-Up

Zombie #7
Probably Dead, but if not Follow after Blackjack 30'

Zombie #9
Stand-Up, Is not currently caught in the Web

Zombie #10
If somehow not dead, attack Endrin

Zombie #11 & Zombie #12
Stand Up

Armored Zombie #2
Stand Up



Unfortunately, the zombies completely ignore Kynndor Thok (save the one that abandons Vjala to gnaw futilely at his legs), and both of them come lurching out of the mist to attack Aliani.  One grabs hold of him and bites into his neck, and as he manages to break free the second one comes in and gets even a firmer grip.  For a moment Fate splits the universe in two - in one, the zombie sinks its fangs deep into Aliani's neck, so deep in fact that it severs his spinal cord and kills him instantly.  In the other, the shawl gifted to him by Ileosa twists over his neck, blunting the zombie's bite even as it activates to pump its reservoir of healing into his body.  The universes re-merge as the coin lands heads up, as Ileosa's gifted shawl swings into position and blocks the fatal bite, keeping Aliani up on his feet if only just barely.

*Spoiler: Mist*
Show


Spreads 10' and awakens Zombie #13, Zombie #14, and Armored Zombie #3



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Gaedren - 36 Damage

Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - Blinded
Zombie 2 - 13 Damage
Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 5 - 10 Damage
Zombie 7 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 8 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 10 - SUPER DUPER RE-DEAD

Armored Zombie 1 - RE-DEAD

Aliani - 15 Damage (Healing Shawl Used)
Silas - Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil
Dalen - 9 Damage, Blind, Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Kynndor Thok - 20 Damage
Vjala - 10 Damage, Prone, Perma-Stunned

Stone Wall - 18/45 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani staggered from the first blow, which nearly launched him into the jaws of the other.  He felt his whole body going weak, the shawl being compressed against his jugular, and even as his vision momentarily turned black, the shawl covered in his blood took effect, giving him one last reserve.

He staggered along the wall, away from the zombies, and laid a hand on Thok's hip.   All pretense of showmanship was momentarily left aside.

"By the Everbloom's grace, the gift of health unto you."  He released his weak grip.

"Don't waste it.  Hold 'em off, please."

_I still don't like you._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


5' step north to U13
Dump Resist Energy to cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Thok, healing (2d8+4)[*17*] HP for him
Move action: Try pitifully to Stealth in place; (1d20+1)[*13*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

A moment of panic escaped Silas' eyes. Behind him, the thumping of a fiery beast. The screams of his daughter echoed again gave way to a moment of doubt for his friend in the fog. He grew more desperate as he looked to his arms now covered in a sticky film.

"Dalen! The webs!"

Though it helped in many ways, Silas selfishly wished for freedom from Dalen's spell. He growled devilish curses at the druglord through the creeping fog of undeath. His blade held tight against the strands, primed for a final assault.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen sighed; it wasn't like he'd be able to see how poorly things were going even _if_ his eyes were working at the moment, what with the fog and the webbing. He clenched his left index finger and thumb together, feeling an ephemeral strand spider web between them linking him to the ongoing spell, then snapped to break it. As he did so the webbing next to him lost all structured and collapsed into dust. 

He thought to reach for his scrolls to see if there would be better luck with a second try, but it occurred to him that they were quite useless to him right now. Hmm... would he even have any way of studying his spellbook in this state? No, certainly not. Would a Read Magic cantrip work for him? Unlikely, it seemed to work based on augmenting the sense of sight, but it's possible that it was in fact an entirely independent sense that was superimposed onto the sense of sight. It was a highly technical distinction that had never been relevant before now. Once they were out of danger he'd be able to check by... reading his spellbook? Detect Magic _should_ work, though... for what little good it did him. There was a certain amount of peace to being blinded, making it easy to blot out the din of battle, though it did occur to him that there was a zombie trying to eat him. Dalen withdraw the wand from his coat pocket. He couldn't aim, but at point blank that didn't matter.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Protection from Evil [5/10], Martial Flexibility: Two-Weapon Fighting (2/10)*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Caught up in the unexpectedly complex webbing, Jakkins first instinct is to wrench himself free and go tumbling off after Lamm  but he suppresses his immediate urge, takes a breath, and has faith in his companions.

Faith thats rewarded a moment later as the webbing crumbles away again.  Not being off-balance from self-extraction, hes ready to slide silently forward through the mist until Lamm swims once more into his field of vision.

At which point he explodes with a series of brutally aggressive attacks.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Stealth within the mist: *24*  5 step to X8
Full Attack vs Lamm:
Attack #1: *21*  Unarmed Damage: *7*  Frost Damage: *4*  Sneak Damage: *4* = *15* 
Attack #2: *26*  Unarmed Damage: *8*  Frost Damage: *2*  Sneak Damage: *9* = *19*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Free from the tangling twine, Silas jumped to his side in line with the tactics laid out throughout his time in prison. Just as he saw the figure in the mist show some sort of distraction, he swung his sword upward at the bastard's back, cutting deep enough to allow the terrible force in the mist to snuff him out.

"Back to dirt with ye, maggot!"

While he was glad to see the darkness dull in Lamm's eyes, his only regret was that he could not be the one to strike the final blow. Although he would soon have his chance again, Silas suddenly became aware again of the screams coming from his daughter.

"Rosie!"

He could hear the prayers and magic being exercised, but without sight of his daughter his heart galloped ahead of his body.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 36/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin

Move action to close cell door.

5ft step to AA6. Ready action to attack once Jakkin is positioned to flank Lamm.
Rolled in discord:
To-hit: 22
Damage (no sneak attack): 10 slashing

----------


## Inspectre

Hearing the shout of his allies, Dalen releases his magic and frees his companions in turn.
Immediately Silas and Jakkin move back into position to hit Lamm from both sides.
Silas drives his blade into Lamm's back and pushes the old crimelord forward, straight into Jakkin who comes leaping out of the mist to drive his fist into Lamm's stomach, doubling the old man over and then in a smooth follow-up, reaches up to grab hold of Lamm's head and twist.  There is a soft dry "pop!" as the old brittle bones give way to the sudden twisting force, and Lamm tumbles out of Jakkin's arms to crumple to the ground unmoving.
For a moment, the prison corridor is silent save for Vjala's cries, and then it is joined by a shriek of rage from Vreeg - it is unclear how the derro wizard understood just what had happened, given the thick mist in the way, but he clearly did.

"No!  Disruptive fools, you've ruined everything!  Now Vreeg will - what!?"

Music!

The derro immediately stops mid-rant, clearly confused and the source of his befuddlement quickly becomes clear to Jakkin and Silas as the mist surrounding them begins to dissipate.
No, not dissipated, _absorbed_ as the curls of mist whip around into a vortex, funneling down into the corpse at their feet.
Now Vjala's screams are joined by Lamm's own as his corpse spasms and flails of its own accord, his skin blistering and bubbling into pustules as his limbs grow and distort.
The plain tunic cover his chest bulges and rips apart, followed shortly thereafter by the delicate chain shirt underneath it as spikes spurt out of his back along the spine.
Lamm's screams cut off as his lower jaw distends, pushed apart from the roof of his mouth by the emergence of rows of finger-long meat-tearing fangs while his fingers likewise lengthen and sharpen into claws.

The mist in the back hallway of the cell block is completely absorbed into Lamm's body, pushing it back 20' before the flow of mist into Lamm's body finally stops, and as it does the newborn undead immediately springs into action.
The hideous reborn abomination doesn't so much as stagger back up onto its feet but _leaps_, propelled upwards by bulging frog-like legs.

Music - Gaedren's Theme

*"Yuuuuugh . . . I . . . hunger."*

The undead abomination gurgles, and then reflexively snaps its jaws at Jakkin before backing away towards Vreeg, who by this point has moved up to stand next to the cell door Silas has closed.  The derro's already bulging eyes grow even wider at the abomination's approach and as it speaks again.

*Spoiler: Lamm*
Show


Re-animate immediately, taking his usual turn.
Move Action: Stand Up, provoking AoOs from both Silas and Jakkin
Standard: Bite at Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+10)[*20*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]
Hit: Lamm gains 5 Temp HP.
5' Step to Z6



*"Vreeg . . . what is . . . this . . . what's happened to me!?"*

"You are among the unliving, Gaedren."

Vreeg states simply, pausing a moment more to stare before turning his gaze back towards Silas and Jakkin.

"You two who did this . . . scream for Vreeg!"

The wizard shrieks, casting another spell that causes both of them to feel as if they were being burned alive from the inside out.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Move: Move to Y5
Standard: Cast Howling Agony on both Jakkin and Silas 
Fort Save DC 17 or Suffer a -2 penalty to AC, to-hit rolls, damage rolls, Reflex saves, and require a Concentration check to cast spells.  However, if you spend a Move action to scream, you negate these penalties until the end of your current turn.



Meanwhile, the back wall of the nearby cell continues to shake, bricks starting to fall out of alignment now as Odium continues to hammer at it with its mandibles.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Continue to attack the stone wall
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*14*]
Damage: (2d6+11)[*21*] (Hardness of 8 already applied)



Further down the corridor, Thok grins fiercely as his wounds are further healed by Aliani, and he steps forward to chop at a nearby zombie's head with the dagger as if it were a meat cleaver.  The dagger smashes through the top of the zombie's head, and it crumples lifelessly to the floor.

*Spoiler: Thok*
Show


Attack Zombie #2
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*22*]
Damage: (1d4+5)[*8*]



Vjala continues alternating between whimpering and screaming, and out of sight Blackjack moves towards the fight while Endrin moves away from it, blocking the still-open cell door and guarding it from the slowly approaching wave of undeath.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Double move to AF9



*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


Double move to K25, provoking from Armored Zombie #3 (prone)
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*21*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]



The zombies around Thok then launch their counterattack, while a newly revived one stumbles out of its cell towards Jakkin and Vreeg, and several new ones are drawn by the sounds of Vjala's screaming towards the party.  And the zombie that Dalen hear comes over to try and bite out the blind wizard's throat.  The one lying next to Vjala manages to get its teeth into the meat of Thok's leg, but the one that lunges at Dalen is momentarily confused by the mist, allowing Dalen to slip free just in time.  Further off in the mist, Endrin grunts in pain as the zombie next to him bites into his leg as he flees.

*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


Zombie #1
Choice: (1d2)[*2*] 1 = Vjala, 2 = Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*12*] (-4 Prone)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]

Zombie #2 (if Alive) - at Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*12*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]

Zombie #5 - at Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*6*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*8*]

Zombie #6
5' Step to V11
Standard: Lunge at Dalen
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*26*] (+2 Invisible)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*8*]

Zombie #9
Move to X6, adjacent to Vreeg and Jakkin

Zombie #11
Move towards Endrin, to R26

Zombie #12
Move towards Vjala, to V21

Zombie #13
Stand Up

Zombie #14
Stand Up

Zombie #15, #16, #17
Awaken

Armored Zombie #2
Move towards Vjala, to U20

Armored Zombie #3
Stand Up



Battle Map

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Gaedren - UNDEAD

Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - Blinded
Zombie 2 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 5 - 10 Damage
Zombie 7 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 8 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 10 - SUPER DUPER RE-DEAD

Armored Zombie 1 - RE-DEAD

Aliani - 15 Damage (Healing Shawl Used)
Silas - Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil
Dalen - 9 Damage, Blind, Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Endrin - 5 Damage
Kynndor Thok - 9 Damage
Vjala - 10 Damage, Prone, Perma-Stunned

Stone Wall - 39/45 Damage

----------


## Darvin

_They killed him... in the middle of the fog!?_ Dalen winces at the incompetence a moment before something blindsides him with a smack to the head. There would be a time to reevaluate strategic-decision-making _and_ life-choices, but only after ensuring he didn't meet the same fate that Lamm just did. Dalen couldn't see, but actual physical contact would be sufficient for establishing the necessary intent to target the spell correctly. He points the wand towards the zombie and unleashes its blast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Magic Missile: (2d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas moved a foot forward to secure his daughter before the fog began to coalesce into Lamm's body. As he rose from the ground, Silas joined Jakkin in a reactive assault, slashing at the undesirable undead. A spray of ichor erupted from the spiked skin peeking through Gaedren's broken armour, staining Silas' attire green.  His jaw clenched against the spell that followed, a brief insight of pain flowed through the tiefling's body before he could shake it off. Eyes like daggers, he looked between the reborn form of Gaedren and 

Amidst the conversation of Lamm and Vreeg, the tiefling moves to block the door once more.

"I don't care what abominations crack the wall! I will not have the likes of either of you mongrels walk free - least of all a molted toad such as thee!"

Once more with feeling! Silas gathered his anger as if to burst, his breath heavy as if he might breathe fire. Focusing his energy into a singular strike against Lamm, he swept his sword across the air toward the neck of the newly undead.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 36/36, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin



Rolls in Discord

AoO vs Lamm getting up from prone: 
Attack: 1d20+16 = 22
Damage: 2d4+7 = 12

5ft step to Z5.
Attack Lamm:1d20+12 = 32 (nat 20)
Crit confirm: 1d20+12 = 28
Damage: (4d4+14)+1d6 = 25+3 = 28

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Protection from Evil [6/10], Martial Flexibility: Two-Weapon Fighting (3/10)*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkins eyes widen as Lamms fallen corpse sucks up the nearby mist and transforms into something...horrific, even as he reflexively buries an icy foot deep between the creatures legs as it scrambles to its feet.

*"What, the fogs making the bleedin undead?"* he demands incredulously, wondering whyinhell one of the more magical sorts hadnt warned the rest of them.  As Silas maneuvers and nearly decapitates the Lamm-monster, he himself unleashes some quick but deadly blows upon their enemies.

Hmmmm.  With the expanding mist and the number of dead bodies that seem to be scattered about, this could actually become a problem....


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Full Attack vs Lamm:
Attack #1: *29*, Crit Confirm: *19*  Unarmed Damage: *8 or 15 if crit*  Frost Damage: *4*  Sneak Damage: *12* = *24 or 31* 
If NuLamm is down, 5 step to Y6 and attack Vreeg
Attack #2: *13*

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani took a deep breath, the respite from getting his throat ripped out a welcome one.  It seemed as though everyone was holding, for now, but that couldn't last forever.  

He made a small subtle gesture with his hands, letting loose a silent prayer/: _Mother Milani, watch over us and protect us as you have so many others, in this our hour of need..._  A slight wave of calmness fell over him, the very air seeming to brush away the tendrils of mist.

Shouting through the fog, he yelled out: "How are we doing out there?  Anyone?  What's going on?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard: Active defense domain power; +2 deflection bonus to AC (and CMD, if it comes up) to allies within 20' of me for the next 4 rounds.  Sadly this won't help Dalen against the evil critters as he already has PoE, but, well, ya can't have everything.

----------


## Darvin

"I've been blinded and a zombie is trying to kill me," Dalen responds with his usual cool demeanor, "so, doing better than Lamm and the girl. Do make sure to warn me if you walk up to me, so I don't blast you with this wand,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Still preoccupied with Vreeg and the new layer of ichor sprayed from Gaedren's now defunct body, Silas hardly had time to listen beyond his daughter's cries. Dalen's words, plain as they were, could only amplified his concern. Without any more context of Aliani's situation, he voiced his only thoughts, sharp as they were, sending them into the mist to stab at the man that has saved his daughter from a fate worse than death.

"Never mind us! How is my Vjala?! Why is my child still crying out?! Why haven't you healed her?!"

----------


## Inspectre

Silas cleaves into the Lamm abomination's back once as it leaps up to its feet, and then a second time in the exact same spot, cleaving through bone, sinew, and pus and almost cutting Lamm in half at the waist.
A spray of such pus splatters across Silas's face, which immediately begins to break out into similar pustules and boils.

*Spoiler: Silas*
Show


Silas failed his Fort save on the Critical hit with a Nat 1, and although there would normally be an onset time for this disease, due to the magical voodoo that's been going on with Lamm, it instead takes effect immediately.
Con Damage: (1d4)[*3*]
Silas will get a new Fort save tomorrow morning, if he doesn't seek out a Remove Disease before then.



As the abomination wobbles, Jakkin leaps up and grabs hold of Lamm's head for the second time, and this time he doesn't stop twisting until the reanimated crimelord's head literally comes off, the frost trailing off Jakkin's arms managing to freeze the pustules over before they could burst over his arms.  The halfling tosses Lamm's head aside to ensure no pus comes in contact with his skin after seeing what just happened to Silas, as Vreeg shrieks again.

"Imbeciles!  You have just destroyed our only hope!  Now the Usurper Queen will - ARGH!"

The derro is cut off in min-rant by a handcrossbow bolt flying into his shoulder.  Surprisingly, the bolt doesn't seem to go in as deeply as could be expected.  The derro growls as he snaps off the end of the bolt, leaving the head in his shoulder as he glares at the flash of black cloak from the corner.

"You're next, vigilante!"

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Free: Drop rapier
Move: Make Stealth check (easily beating everyone's Perception rolls with a 41!)
Free: Reload handcrossbow
5' Step to AF8
Standard: Shoot at Vreeg
Hits Vreeg's flat-footed AC, dealing 39 HP of damage total!
Vreeg's False Life: (1d10+6)[*11*]



In the middle of the corridor, Thok turns his attention to the other zombie standing in front of him, hacking at it much like the first, without much finesse but a considerable amount of physical power.

*Spoiler: Thok*
Show


Attacks Zombie #5, hitting and dealing 6 damage to it.



Even so, this time he fails to shatter the undead abomination's skull, and it claws at his arm, seeking to grab hold and pull it into its mouth in retaliation.

"Hey, tashmek . . . do you have any more healing magicks?  Because I think we're going to need them. . ."

The Shaonti brute grunts as several more figures shamble into view through the mist, replacing the one that Kynndor had managed to fell thus far with two more.

Back at the gate to Cell Block C, Endrin kicks it closed with a sweep of his boot and then whirls to wait for the ever-advancing fog, blades held at the ready.  He doesn't have to wait long before a wave of undeath staggers forward to crowd around him.

*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


Move: Close door, locking the party into Cell Block C
Standard: Ready to attack the first zombie that gets into melee, which in this case is Armored Zombie #3
To-Hit: (1d20+21)[*38*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*]
Miss: (1d100)[*47*]



Injured but clearly not out of the fight yet, Vreeg rubs a finger over a small rat skull slipped over his other hand's ring finger as a makeshift ring before he casts a spell and lunges at Jakkin, attempting to place a hand on his forehead.  

"Let's see how well you fight without the ability to see your hands in front of your face, Jakkin!"

Then, casting a glance over at the closed cell with its rapidly collapsing back wall, Vreeg steps back a step.

"Professor, get out of the way!  Further into the cell!"

Vreeg commands, and the professor obediently steps aside from the doorway, which the derro then moves to fill from the corridor side.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Standard Action: Use bonded object (a ring) to recall and cast Blindness/Deafness at Jakkin
Casting Defensively: (1d20+13)[*14*] vs. DC 19
Touch Attack: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Hit: Fort Save DC 17 or Go Blind.  FOREVER.
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*70*]
5' Step to X5



*Spoiler: Professor*
Show


5' step to W4



In the closed-off cell, the stone back wall explodes inwards into the cell as an all-too familiar insectile head pokes through the gaping hole in the back wall, before skittering in to take up nearly the entire cell, a hellish red light building as the crystals on the cytillipede's back begin to ignite with arcane fire.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Standard: Smash Wall!
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*23*]
Damage: (2d6+11)[*13*]
Move: Move into the cell
Swift: Active Molten Core - ending your turn in the two squares outside the cell (Y5 & Z5) will now deal 1d6 Fire damage to you



Through the halls of Cell Block C, the re-animated dead continue their assault as the mist continues to slowly spread towards fresh recruits.

*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


Zombie #1
Choice: (1d2)[*2*] - 1=Vjala, 2=Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*5*] (-4 Prone)
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*52*] 51 or Higher = Hit
Will Save: (1d20+3)[*16*]

Zombie #5 vs. Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*67*]

Zombie #6 vs. Dalen
To-Hit: (1d20+7)[*26*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*63*]

Zombie #9
Choice: (1d2)[*2*] 1 = Vreeg, 2 = Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*43*]

Zombie #11
Move to M26


Zombie #12
Move to W15

Zombie #13
Move to L26

Zombie #14
Move to U23

Zombie #15, #16, #17
Stand Up

Armored Zombie #2
Move to V15

Armored Zombie #3
Move to L25

Armored Zombie #4 & #5
Re-animate



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Vreeg - 28 Damage

Gaedren - RE-DEAD
Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - Blinded
Zombie 2 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 5 - 16 Damage
Zombie 6 - 6 Damage
Zombie 7 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 8 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 10 - SUPER DUPER RE-DEAD

Armored Zombie 1 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 3 - 15 Damage

Aliani - 15 Damage (Healing Shawl Used), +2 Deflection AC (1/4 Rounds)
Silas - Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil
Dalen - 16 Damage, Blind, Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Endrin - 5 Damage
Kynndor Thok - 9 Damage, +2 Deflection AC (1/4 Rounds)
Vjala - 10 Damage, Prone, Perma-Stunned, +2 Deflection AC (1/4 Rounds)

Stone Wall - DESTROYED



Battle Map

----------


## Darvin

Dalen can't help but yelp feebly as the zombie strikes him again. Dazed, he points his wand at his assailant with one hand while digging through his pockets with the other for a life-saving vial.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standard action Magic Missile the Zombie: (2d4+2)[*7*]
Move action withdraw potion of Cure Light Wounds

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas felt his body wither as the last of Lamm splattered on him. 

"Blast!" 

Silas coughed while scraping what he could off his fur and scales, but his attention was suddenly demanded elsewhere as the wall finally gave way to the molten, pulsating, monstrous vermin known as Odium.

"Blast it all!"

Silas nudged Jakkin to flank Vreeg as he stepped forward very nearly forgetting how effective a foot can be. He braced against the wave of heat emanating from Odium as he ran the tip of his boot into blood and rubble, launching debris toward the magic-user's eyes.

"You're blind to your circumstance, idjit-brood! Give up, and call off your pet!"


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 28/28, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 9, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin, CON damage (3)


5-ft step to Y5.
Blinding dirty trick vs Vreeg

CMB: 1d20+13 = 32

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"She's _fine_, Silas!  Just do your job!"  Aliani wasn't quite sure of the exact particulars of that job, but Silas would have a good handle on it.

As he reached down to grab the screaming girl by the shirt collar, he grimly muttered to Thok "not as much as I'd like.  Just hold them back, let them pile up, I'll do what I can."

With a loud grunt to harness whatever power he had, he began to drag Vjala across the stone floor toward a nearby cell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Per Discord, grab Vjala and drag her; I'd like her to end up at S12 and me at T12 if that's possible.  Otherwise, use your judgement.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Protection from Evil [7/10], Martial Flexibility: Two-Weapon Fighting (4/10)*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Moving in concert with Silas, Jakkin flows like a ghost through the legs of the zombie and pops up behind Vreeg.  His ally kicks much into the Derros face, and he uses the opportunity to land a carefully aimed blow designed to knock the Derro out rather than kill him.

*"Careful not to kill anyone if you can help it!"* the Halfling shouts to his allies.  *"I think the bedammed fog is making em into zombies!"*  They deserve a warning, after all.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Move Action: move to W6, tumbling to avoid AoOs from Vreeg and Zom9: *43*
Standard Action: Attack Vreeg: *17*  Nonlethal Unarmed Damage: *8*  Frost Damage: *1*  Nonlethal Sneak Damage: *9* = *17 nonlethal, 1 lethal*

----------


## Inspectre

The derro curses as Silas kicks bloodstained debris into his eyes, which is cut off into a grunt as Jakkin tumbles into position and delivers a blow to his kidneys.
Another small crossbow bolt comes streaking in but it merely clatters against the stone wall over the derro's head.
There is a soft grunt of disappointment from the corridor, a flutter of a black cloak, and then the vigilante is gone around the corner.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Free Action: Reload
Standard: Shoot Vreeg again, getting a "10" to hit due to a Nat 2.
5' Step back to AF9
Move action: Pick up rapier



Thok doesn't have much better luck, fumbling his grip on the "borrowed" dagger and nearly dropping it as he swings wildly at the zombies in front of him, trying to keep the tide of unliving flesh back as he stumbles backward to follow Aliani as he drags Vjala to safety inside a nearby cell.

*Spoiler: Thok*
Show


Standard: Roll a Nat 1 on his attack, automatically missing
5' Step back to U13



Back further at the Cell Block C gate, Endrin valiantly fights against his own wall of unliving flesh.

*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


Full Attack zombies in reach, Armored Zombie #3 first and then Zombie #13
To-Hit: (1d20+19)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*30*]

To-Hit: (1d20+19)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*13*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*72*]

To-Hit: (1d20+14)[*31*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*65*]

To-Hit: (1d20+14)[*24*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*16*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*82*]

To-Hit: (1d20+9)[*29*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*12*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*89*]



Recovering from the dual attack as he wipes his eyes clean, Vreeg scowls at Silas before once more attempting to weave a complex spell and reaching out to lay a hand on the tiefling's chest.
The derro then retreats into the cell alongside the Professor, calling out to his pet in the cell next door in his native language.

"Odium!  XFGA WXGH RRSAT!"

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show


"Odium!  BURN THEM ALL!"



*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Move: Clear Blindness
Standard: Defensively Cast
Concentration: (1d20+12)[*24*] vs. DC 21
Touch Attack vs. Silas: (1d20+6)[*21*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*78*]
Vampiric Touch: (3d6)[*4*], Vreeg gains the damage as Temp HP
5' Step back to X4 entering the cell



The derro's orders seem pretty clear, however, as the crystals along the cytillipede's back flare with increasing intensity as it grabs the cell door in its mandibles, jerking its head back and forth in an attempt to rip the door off its hinges.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Standard: Attack the cell door
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*20*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*15*] (Door's hardness of 10 taken into account)
Swift Action: Activate Molten Core again, increasing fire damage for ending your turn in Y5 or Z5 up to 2d6 Fire damage, and dealing (1d6)[*3*] Fire damage to itself.  From experience, next round it will unleash a 30' fire breath, filling much of the corridor outside the cells.



Unaware of the danger, the zombie flails at the heroes, while the walls of unliving flesh close in on Thok and Endrin.  Fortunately, they do little more than flail at the living.

*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


Zombie #1 
Flails at the now empty squares where Thok and Vjala once stood.  Automatically misses
Fails the will save against Blindness.  Next round it'll attack the zombies that moved into those squares.

Zombie #5
5' Step and attack Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*14*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*9*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*5*]

Zombie #9
Attack either Jakkin or Silas (1 = Jakkin, 2 = Silas)
Choice: (1d2)[*1*]
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*20*]

Zombie #11
If Armored Zombie #3 or #13 or dead, 5' step and attack Endrin.  Otherwise, move to L24
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*32*]

Zombie #12
Move to V13

Zombie #13
If still alive, attack Endrin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*15*]

Zombie #14
Move to U17

Zombie #15
Move to X24

Zombie #16
Move to X26

Zombie #17
Move to L24 or another vacated space by the dead zombies slain by Endrin

Zombie #18 - #20
Awaken

Armored Zombie #2
5' step and Attack Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*8*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*62*]

Armored Zombie #3
Attack Endrin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*57*]

Armored Zombie #4 & #5
Stand-up from Prone



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Vreeg - 29 Damage (17 Non-Lethal), 4 Temp HP
Odium - 3 Damage

Gaedren - RE-DEAD
Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - Blinded, Prone
Zombie 2 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 5 - 16 Damage
Zombie 6 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 7 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 8 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 10 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 13 - RE-DEAD

Armored Zombie 1 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD

Aliani - 15 Damage (Healing Shawl Used), +2 Deflection AC (2/4 Rounds)
Silas - 4 Damage, Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil
Dalen - 16 Damage, Blind, Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Endrin - 5 Damage
Kynndor Thok - 9 Damage, +2 Deflection AC (2/4 Rounds)
Vjala - 10 Damage, Prone, Perma-Stunned, +2 Deflection AC (2/4 Rounds)

Stone Wall - DESTROYED
Cell Door - 15/30 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Protection from Evil [8/10], Martial Flexibility: Two-Weapon Fighting (5/10)*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Using the fog as cover once more, Jakkin glides forward on eager in pursuit of Vreeg and smacks the Derro through the open doorway hopefully before that unworthy even knows hes there.

*"Call off yer pet before I jam ya down its godsdammed throat,"* he growls, and hits him again for emphasis.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

5 step to X5, with Stealth: *19*
Full Action: Attack Vreeg:
Attack #1: *19*, Attack #2: *20*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Ah, damn your eyes!"

Silas kicks more debris toward the magician, but the rolling mist tricked his vision causing the blood and stone to scatter uselessly off the wall between them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 24/28, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 9, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin, CON damage (3)


Blinding dirty trick vs Vreeg

CMB: 1d20+9 = 21
Miss: 1d100 = 20 (miss)

----------


## Darvin

Dalen greedily downs the vial of curative liquid in his hands then stumbles across the hallway to where he heard Aliani's voice move. His hand latches on to the nearest solid object he can find on the opposite side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Drink potion of cure light wounds: (1d8+1)[*5*]
Move at half speed to U11

----------


## Stelio Kontos

With a loud grunt, Aliani gave Vjala's prone form one last tug, leaning her up against the back wall of the cell.  He took a step back toward the fray, noting the arrival of Dalen.  

"It's me, don't move.  Got any bombs you can throw, fire maybe?"

He took a moment to grasp one hand against his own chest, murmuring a short hymn of healing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move: drag Vjala to S13
5' step to T12
Cast CLW on myself, dumping Shield of Faith, healing (1d8+4)[*11*] damage

----------


## Inspectre

Again, Silas and Jakkin work together to put Vreeg off-balance and then pummel him.
The derro sways on his feet a bit after Jakkin's last thumping, clearly starting to get a bit punch drunk.

Around the corner, Blackjack sheaths his rapier and considers his options as he reloads his handcrossbow again.
Hearing the moans of the undead as they dragged themselves up to their feet back at the corner he had left behind, the vigilante mutters a curse to himself and slips into a nearby cell, planning an ambush should they shamble towards him out of the mist.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Move: Sheath rapier
Free: Reload
Standard: Move into the AE10 cell, attempting to re-enter Stealth
Stealth: (1d20+23)[*25*]



In the other corridor, Thok continues his valiant last stand against the zombies, attempting to smash through the skull of the most damaged one before falling back yet again to the entrance to Aliani's cell as the cleric moved Vjala up onto the wooden bench that served as beds for the inmates here.

*Spoiler: Thok*
Show


Standard: Attack Zombie #5
To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Damage: (1d4+5)[*9*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*88*]
5' Step to U12



Back at the entrance to the cell block, Endrin continues to furiously hack and slash at the unending tide of undeath in front of him.

*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


Full-Attack, Zombie #11, then #17
To-Hit: (1d20+19)[*37*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*14*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*94*]

To-Hit: (1d20+19)[*26*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*16*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*94*]

To-Hit: (1d20+14)[*17*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*1*]

To-Hit: (1d20+14)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*14*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*43*]

To-Hit: (1d20+9)[*14*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*62*]



Swaying on his feet, Vreeg reaches a hand up and again wipes away the blood and debris clouding his vision.  He pauses for a moment in thought, and then hisses another order to his pet in his foul-sounding language, then slams the cell door and hops backward up onto the wooden bench at the back of the cell.

"Get back Professor!"

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show


"Odium, drive these intruders away, and then free us!  Do NOT let them take me alive!  If I am unable to command you, consume my flesh!  These infidels cannot learn our secrets!"



*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Move Action: Remove Blindness
Standard: Close cell door
5' Step back to X3



The cytillipede's only reply is a chattering roar, followed a moment later by a "WHOOMPH!" of flame catching before a spray of liquid fire bursts through the cell bars and into the hallway beyond, engulfing Silas, Jakkin, and the unfortunately zombie between them.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Breath Weapon!  
Reflex Save DC 18 for Half, Failure means you are also set on fire
Fire Damage: (4d6)[*17*]

Zombie #9 Reflex: (1d20)[*3*]



Despite burning, the zombie by Jakkin and Silas manages only last lunge at the halfling before it crumbles away into ash.  Thok is less lucky, managing to cut down one of the zombies only for the next one in line to stumble forward and bite down onto his arm.  As he is shoving that one back, another one comes in and takes a clumsy swipe at the side of the head, cracking him a good one and sending his head snapping back into the bars of the nearby cell door.

"I need that healing, tashmek!"

Thok wheezes, clearly on his last legs even as he furiously slashes at another of the zombies pushing through to menace Dalen as well as the Shaonti brute.

*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


Zombie #1
Blindly attack Zombie #12 or Armored Zombie #2
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*11*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*57*] 51 or Higher = Hit
Will Save: (1d20+3)[*12*]

Zombie #5
If still alive, 5' step to U13 and attack Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*23*]

Zombie #9
If still alive, attack Silas or Jakkin
Choice: (1d2)[*1*] 1 = Jakkin, 2 = Silas
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*33*]
Reflex: (1d20)[*20*]

Zombie #11
If still alive, attack Endrin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*30*]

Zombie #12
Eat Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*44*]

Zombie #14
Move to V12, provoking an AoO from Thok (if he's still alive by this point)
Thok AoO
To-Hit: (1d20+6)[*25*]
Damage: (1d4+5)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*66*]

Zombie #15
Move to V19

Zombie #16
Move to R26

Zombie #17
If still alive, attack Endrin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*8*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*91*]

Zombies #18, 19, #20
Stand Up

Zombies #21 - #25
Awaken

Armored Zombie #2
If Zombie #5 is dead, 5' step to U13
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*80*]

Armored Zombie #4
5' Step, attack Endrin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*27*]

Armored Zombie #5
5' Step, attack Endrin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*11*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*70*]



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Vreeg - 31 Damage (43 Non-Lethal)
Odium - 3 Damage

Gaedren - RE-DEAD
Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - Blinded, Prone
Zombie 2 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 5 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 6 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 7 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 8 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 9 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 10 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 11 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 13 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 14 - 6 Damage
Zombie 17 - RE-DEAD

Armored Zombie 1 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD

Aliani - 4 Damage (Healing Shawl Used), +2 Deflection AC (3/4 Rounds)
Silas - 5 Damage, Protection from Evil, pending Reflex vs. 17 Fire damage
Jakkin - Protection from Evil, Protection from Fire (60/60 Points Left) pending Reflex vs. 17 Fire damage
Dalen - 11 Damage, Blind, Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Endrin - 5 Damage
Kynndor Thok - 21 Damage, +2 Deflection AC (3/4 Rounds)
Vjala - 10 Damage, Prone, Perma-Stunned, +2 Deflection AC (3/4 Rounds)

Stone Wall - DESTROYED
Cell Door - 15/30 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Just hold on.  Hold on."

He was trying to convince himself, but ... well, the image, of being trapped, deep in the bowels of some hellscape, with the mounds of rotting flesh, alone... that was more familiar than he wanted it to be.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Channel energy, for (2d6)[*8*] damage to the nearby zombies.

----------


## Darvin

Aliani seems like a distant echo as Dalen listens intently to Vreeg. His listless and blank eyes widen as he hears the command, "Don't knock Vreeg unconscious! He ordered Odium to eat him if he's captured!" Dalen shouts, hoping the implication would carry that they _wanted_ Vreeg alive. The thought crossed his mind that it could be a bluff, but it was not one he was willing to call. 

Taking a deep breath and steeling himself for worse to come, he steps forward ahead of Thok, and jabs his wand at the zombie closer to Thok. He'd have to hope the protective magics surrounding him were enough. Better to make his stand before Thok fell then after.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


5-ft step to V12 as Zombie 14 falls
Magic Missile at AZombie (2d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 19 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Protection from Evil [9/10], Martial Flexibility: Two-Weapon Fighting (6/10)*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin looses a blistering curse as the Derro locks himself in the cell, then squashes himself as small as he can against the wall as the giant flaming bug fills the hallway with flame, only the hand of fate itself keeping him out of the line of fire.

*"Blast you, Derro,"* he growls before raising his voice to Silas.

*"We need twarn the others,"* he urges, and ghosts off through the fog again.

*"Look out, that blasted Odium is about to burst in here!"* he bellows before falling silent to ensure he successfully sneaks up on anything he might find in the fog...and indeed, he slips and ducks past a handful of zombies seemingly intent on Dalen as he ghosts past him.

He rolls to his feet, set to take advantage of the positioning to put the zombies off-balance to make them easier to dispatch.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Full Action: Move to V14, with accelerated Stealth: *27* and Acrobatics to avoid AoOs from zombies: *30*

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Fire whipped his back, pain burning through his heritage. The tiefling let out a cry of anger and anguish, insulting the derro through fire and smoke.

"Ya kalib! You shall have your freedom this day!"

With that Silas disappeared into the mist, picking up the remains of Lamm while extinguishing the flames that burdened him. At his feet laid the disembodied head of his enemy, so he, not wishing to lose it to the chaotic weight of the incoming vermin, shuffled forward with the skull skidding in parallel.

One more vocal poke from Silas as he huddled away from Odium's perceived path, shrinking his presence and hostility.

"I expect you'd rather knock the wall beside you lest you wish to be followed by your own creations. Until we meet again, ya gazma!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 12/28, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 9, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin, CON damage (3)


Reflex failed on avoiding Odium's attack (nat 1). Reflex made on putting out 'on fire' effect.
Move to AA7 or AB7 if possible, picking up Lamm's remains on the way.

----------


## Inspectre

Aliani unleashes another wave of healing, damaging the new wave of zombies and causing the one recently slashed by Kynndor Thok to crumble into dust.
Emboldened by this, Dalen steps forward over the smoldering corpse to jam the tip of his wand into the chest of another zombie before activating it, firing magic missiles point-blank into its flesh.
Meanwhile, Jakkin and Silas beat their own retreats from the cell, Jakkin coming back to join the carnage around Vjala while Silas makes off with Lamm's body and head.

Blackjack remains out of sight for now, while a steady rhythmic clashing of metal on metal (Endrin's swords ringing off the re-animated guards' chainmail) is a sign he's still trapped against the cell block gate.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Maintain stealth
Stealth: (1d20+23)[*32*]



*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


Full Attack on the two armored zombies
To-Hit: (1d20+19)[*39*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*11*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*36*]

To-Hit: (1d20+19)[*23*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*85*]

To-Hit: (1d20+14)[*30*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*13*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*80*]

To-Hit: (1d20+14)[*30*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*47*]

To-Hit: (1d20+9)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*13*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*6*]



Thok continues furiously chopping at any zombie that gets close to him, favoring the unarmored one over the one still wearing the chainmail suit to indicate in life he was a city guardsman.
Thok drives his dagger through the zombie's face, causing it to collapse and the Shaonti to roar in triumph.
His victory is short-lived, however, as the armored one grabs hold of his arm and bites down, leaving Thok to collapse back against the wall, bleeding to death again (drops to -6 as his Barbarian rage leaves him).

*Spoiler: Thok*
Show


Attack Zombie #12
To-Hit: (1d20+8)[*14*] (+2 Flanking with Jakkin)
Damage: (1d4+5)[*9*]



Unseen in his cell, Vreeg sneers at Silas's offered suggestion, but quietly casts a spell to himself.

*Spoiler: Vreeg*
Show


Casts Chill Touch



And then with a thunderous clang the prison cell door gives way, allowing the cytillipede to come scuttling into the hallway.  It pauses upon seeing Silas through the fog, clacking its mandibles angrily at him, but a harsh call from Vreeg draws the creature's attention away from the fleeing tiefling and over to the cell door Vreeg is at.  A fiery glow visible in the fog, the creature begins repeating the process of forcing the cell door open.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Standard: Attack the cell door
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*22*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*15*]
Move: If cell door is destroyed, move into the hallway at the intersection of W5 & X6
Swift Action: Activate Molten Core - 1d6 Fire Damage now for any standing next to or hitting Odium in melee



Back in the hallway, the zombies continue their assault, a newcomer shuffling up behind Jakkin to catch him in a fairly ineffective pincher.
Fortunately, some dim hope now shines for the group desperately battling not to join the ranks of the undead - the mist advances another 10', and then comes to a dead halt as it reaches the limit of the magic that propelled it forward.
It's only a matter of time now before the fog begins to slowly dissipate into the nothing from whence it was summoned.

*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


Zombie #1
Choice: (1d3)[*3*] 1 = Dalen, 2 = Zombie #12 (If alive), 3 = Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*5*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*60*] 51 or Higher = Hit
Will Save: (1d20+3)[*9*]

Zombie #12 (if Alive)
Choice: (1d2)[*1*] 1 = Dalen, 2 = Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*31*]

Zombie #15
Move up to V15

Zombie #16
Move to L26

Zombie #18
Move to AB25

Zombie #19
Move to AG17

Zombie #20
Move to R27

Zombies #21-#25
Stand Up

Zombies #26-#31
Awaken

Armored Zombie #2
Choice: (1d2)[*2*] 1 = Dalen, 2 = Thok
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*14*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*90*]

Armored Zombie #4 (if Alive)
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*96*]

Armored Zombie #5 (if Alive)
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*18*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*47*]



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Vreeg - 31 Damage (43 Non-Lethal)
Odium - 3 Damage

Gaedren - RE-DEAD
Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - 4 Damage, Prone
Zombie 2 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 5 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 6 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 7 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 8 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 9 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 10 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 11 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 12 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 13 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 14 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 17 - RE-DEAD

Armored Zombie 1 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 2 - 10 Damage
Armored Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 5 - RE-DEAD

Aliani - 4 Damage (Healing Shawl Used)
Silas - 17 Damage, Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil, Protection from Fire (60/60 Points Left)
Dalen - 11 Damage, Blind, Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Endrin - 5 Damage
Kynndor Thok - 27 Damage (At -6)
Vjala - 10 Damage, Prone, Perma-Stunned

Stone Wall - DESTROYED
Cell Door - DESTROYED



Battle Map

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Thank my lucky stars..."

Silas whispered a prayer to himself and any god that might listen as he withdrew from the burning cytillipede. Completing his collection with Gaedren Lamm's head, he made his way out of the mist around a corner to the middle of the right-most hall of Longacre's depths. He stopped, breath heavy from mounting injuries, eyeing the zombie that shambled toward him from the edge of the mist ahead. He felt alone in a difficult gauntlet. Though he could not see any ally, he hoped one might appear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 11/28, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 9, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin, CON damage (3)


Withdraw action, picking up Lamm's head on the way. He will sheath his sword if he can.
Move to AG9

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani looked on as Thok crumpled at his feet.  And Vjala was still screaming, and Dalen was blind, and Thok (damn him) was on the way to zombie-dom... 

it was quite a lot to think about.  _Whatever happened to them from here_ he determined to himself,_ it's going to happen together._  He raised his hand to his collar, for what he assumed might be the last time.  _Thanks, mom._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Channel energy, healing 11 HP (rolled in Discord) to everyone in the area on the team, including Thok and Vjala, etc)


He gave Thok a perfunctory wake-up kick at the sight of him stirring.   "I told you to hold on!  Get in here, grab the girl, get ready to run.  There's not much time."  Pressing against the wall, he prepared to squeeze past him back into the hall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free: yap at Thok
Ready a move action to switch places with Thok once his square is free.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen's mind races as he hears Thok fall and the sharp pain of another blow. This was _bad_; he couldn't properly use his defensive spells without sight, he was losing blood, and as far as he could tell there was no one but zombies standing about him now. He is about to reach for a second more potent potion kept for such emergencies when he feels a surge of positive energy close some of his wounds. He turns his wand towards the zombie standing next to Thok and unleashes another two bolts into it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Magic Missile AZombie (2d4+2)[*7*]
If it's dead, 5-foot step into its space.

----------


## Inspectre

Jakkin moves in to start pummeling the zombies menacing Aliani and Dalen (and Kynndor), but gets turned around in the mist and finds it difficult to land telling blows with his fists against creatures that can no longer feel pain.
(Misses due to the mist and gets a Nat "2" on his follow-up swing).

Meanwhile, Dalen mows down around zombie down with his new tactic of shoving his wand into the moaning around him and activating it until the groans stop.
Everyone's injuries are greatly relieved by the wave of healing that Aliani unleashes, clearly having saved his most potent for last.
Thok groans awake again, stirring back to life and helped along by a kick to the ribs from Aliani.
Muttering darkly under his breath, the Shaonti regains his footing and stumbles into the cell, nearly filling it to capacity along with the two other occupants already inside (I don't think you can use a move action to ready, so Aliani is still in the cell at the moment).

*Spoiler: Thok*
Show


Move: Stand Up, leaving "Vjala's" dagger behind on the floor where he fell unconscious
Standard: Move into the cell at T13



Elsewhere, Silas makes good on his escape, leaving the mist and rounding the corner for safety's sake as the cytillpede begins tugging on the cell door with purpose now.
Safety seems unlikely to find the tiefling just yet, however, as a zombie emerges from the fog at the far end of the corridor and begins a shambling, snarling charge towards him.
A charge which is brought up short as a handcrossbow bolt flies out of the open cell right next to the startled tiefling to skewer the undead directly between the eyes.
As the zombie crumples to the ground, Blackjack sticks his head out of the cell to admire his handiwork, and does a double take upon seeing Silas.

*"Is that . . . Gaedren Lamm . . .?"*

The vigilante asks, clearly confused as to Lamm's mutated appearance.  The two do not have long to discuss the matter in-depth, however, as more moans arise from the curtain of fog at the far end of the hallway.

*"You still in any condition to fight, Silas?  Looks like our job is not quite done here yet."*

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Continues stealthing
Stealth: (1d20+23)[*30*]
Readies an action to shoot Zombie #19 as it leaves the fog and comes within 30'.
Gets a "19" and hits, dealing well over 20 damage and blowing the zombie's head off with sneak attack despite its DR/Slashing 5.



*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


Buzzsaw Zombie #16 - If he kills it in one hit (unlikely) he will advance down the hallway.
To-Hit: (1d20+19)[*24*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*14*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*78*]

To-Hit: (1d20+19)[*27*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*17*]

To-Hit: (1d20+14)[*30*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*12*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*20*]

To-Hit: (1d20+14)[*16*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*98*]

To-Hit: (1d20+9)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*51*]



*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Standard Action: Attack Vreeg's cell door
To-Hit: (1d20+12)[*16*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*14*] (Hardness already applied)
Swift: Molten Core, taking [1d6] damage and increasing Molten Body to 2d6



*Spoiler: Vreeg & Professor*
Show


Standard: Ready to move out as soon as the cell door is down



*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


#1 Bite blindly at Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*9*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*35*] (Back to 20 as it is no longer blind from Glitterdust)

#15 Bite Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*96*]

#18
Move to V24

#19
Move towards Silas, gets shot re-dead by Blackjack at AG15

#20
Move to U22

#21 
5' step out into the hallway and attack Odium, taking the "end turn" damage and the fire damage if it hits
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*30*]
Fire Damage: (2d6)[*7*], (2d6)[*7*] (If Needed)

#22
Move to Y6, also takes fire damage
Fire: (2d6)[*6*]

#23
Move to R30

#24
Move to AC28

#25
Move to AG18

#26-#31
Stand Up



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Vreeg - 31 Damage (43 Non-Lethal)
Odium - 7 Damage

Gaedren - RE-DEAD
Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - 4 Damage, Prone
Zombie 2 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 5 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 6 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 7 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 8 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 9 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 10 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 11 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 12 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 13 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 14 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 17 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 19 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 21 - 7 Damage
Zombie 22 - 6 Damage

Armored Zombie 1 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 2 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 5 - RE-DEAD

Aliani - (Healing Shawl Used)
Silas - 17 Damage, Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil, Protection from Fire (60/60 Points Left)
Dalen - Blind, Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Endrin - 5 Damage
Kynndor Thok - 16 Damage 
Vjala - Prone, Perma-Stunned

Stone Wall - DESTROYED
Cell Door - DESTROYED
Vreeg Cell Door - 14/30 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Hells!"

The tiefling nearly dropped Lamm's head as Blackjack made his presence known with a shot from the dim cell nearby. Still moving forward, Silas sheathed his sword while obtaining a chakram with his tail, he greeted the vigilante in the brief seconds they had.

"Aye, this old thing. A man so nice we killed him twice."

As the next zombie approached from the mist, Silas threw the hollowed discus with as much strength as he could muster.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 11/28, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 9, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin, CON damage (3)


Move to AG11 while sheathing sword. Prehensile tail draws chakram.
Ready action to throw chakram at nearest zombie after Blackjack attacks.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Coming 'round to your left, Dalen" Aliani said quietly as he maneuvered toward the middle of the hall.  "You'll be okay, just grab hold of my shirt if you need to, we'll get out of thi --yipe!  Another one!"

Quickly, he flailed ineffectually at the zombie that appeared in his view.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move: to V13
Standard: Attack Zombie 1, who's been there for quite some time I believe -- (1d20+4)[*7*] attack, (1d8)[*4*] damage, this doesn't take any statuses like prone into account, miss chance (1d100)[*52*] (1-20 miss)

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Martial Flexibility: Two-Weapon Fighting (8/10)*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


The armoured zombie that was giving Jakkin so much trouble in the mist was felled by some sort of magic from the other side, so the Halfling whirled and hammered the one behind him hard, striking a pair of solid blows that...somehow failed to fell it, despite the fact that the living man it once was would likely have been a broken heap upon the ground.

*"What the bleedin hell?  Why wont you just die again,"* Jakkin grouses as shifts to continue his assault on the disgusting corpse, leaving the fog to swallow Aliani once more as he worked on a zombie of his own.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Full Action: Full Attack vs Zom15
Attack #1: *20*, Unarmed Damage: *6*, Frost Damage: *6* = *12*
Attack #2: *26*, Unarmed Damage: *8*, Frost Damage: *4* = *12*
5 step to W15

----------


## Darvin

Following on Aliani's coattails, Dalen steps forward, and follows Aliani's motion to find the undead menace and stab it with his wand. The thought occurs to him that now might be the time to start conserving wand charges, but unable to see just how many of the zombies were lurking nearby he decided now was not the time for frugality.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


5-fot step to V12, Magic Missile Zombie1 (2d4+2)[*5*]

----------


## Inspectre

Grumbling under his breath some more, Kynndor Thok nonetheless obeys Aliani's command and scoops up Vjala like a child into his arms, following him out of the cell but keeping his distance from the fighting.
Despite the best efforts of Aliani, Jakkin, and Dalen, none of the zombies remaining around them fall, leaving the undead free to counterattack.

*Spoiler: Thok*
Show


Move: Pick up Vjala
Standard: Move to U12, exiting the cell



At the end of the corridor, there is a bright flash of light in the fog as Odium expels another blast of fire, cooking several zombies as they emerge from their cells, unseen but not unheard by the massive insect.
All three zombies caught in the blast crumble away into dust before they are able to attack.

*Spoiler: Odium*
Show


Fire breath against Zombie #22, which also catches #27 & #28.  Fries #22 instantly, #27 & #28 get to move out into the hallway before they burn to re-death.



*Spoiler: Vreeg & Professor*
Show


Continue to wait for Odium to break down the cell door.



Around the corner, Blackjack emerges from the cell, already going through the motions of loading yet another bolt into his hand crossbow.

*"You don't look so good Silas - here."*

The vigilante notes, producing a vial from underneath his cloak which he offers to Silas with one hand, while holding up his handcrossbow towards the fog.
Sure enough, a zombie emerged from it a moment later, to be greeted by a handcrossbow to the face followed by a chakram which neatly sliced its head off.
Unfortunately, another zombie a few feet behind that one emerged from the fog a few moments later, leaving the two with one more threat to solve.

*Spoiler: Blackjack*
Show


Free: Reload
5' Step to AF10
Move: Produce potion and offer it to Silas
Standard: Readies handcrossbow to fire at Zombie #25 as it leaves the fog and comes within 30', triggering Silas's readied action as well, killing the zombie.




By himself back by the entrance, Endrin advances through the fog, ready to attack any undead that reveal themselves.  He doesn't have to wait very long.

*Spoiler: Endrin*
Show


Move: Move to P25
Standard: Ready to attack the first zombie he sees, dealing 9 damage to #23 after it shambles up to him



*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


#1
Choice: (1d3)[*3*] 1 = Dalen, 2 = Aliani, 3 = Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+1)[*8*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*8*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*39*]

#15
Attack Jakkin
To-Hit: (1d20+5)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*9*]
Miss Chance: (1d100)[*45*]

#18
Move to V18

#20
Move to U16

#23
Move to Q25, triggering Endrin's readied action

#24
Move to Y25

#25 
Move out of the fog, get blasted by Silas & Blackjack

#26 
Move to AH13

#27
Move to Y5, Burn to redeath

#28
Move to Y7, Burn to redeath

#29
Move to AC29

#30
Move to AC31

#31
Move to R34




*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Vreeg - 31 Damage (43 Non-Lethal)
Odium - 7 Damage

Gaedren - RE-DEAD
Burning Skeleton - RE-DEAD
Zombie 1 - 9 Damage, Prone
Zombie 2 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 5 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 6 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 7 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 8 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 9 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 10 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 11 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 12 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 13 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 14 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 15 - 14 Damage
Zombie 17 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 19 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 21 - 7 Damage
Zombie 22 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 23 - 9 Damage
Zombie 25 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 27 - RE-DEAD
Zombie 28 - RE-DEAD

Armored Zombie 1 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 2 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 3 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 4 - RE-DEAD
Armored Zombie 5 - RE-DEAD

Aliani - (Healing Shawl Used)
Silas - 17 Damage, Protection from Evil
Jakkin - Protection from Evil, Protection from Fire (60/60 Points Left)
Dalen - Blind, Protection from Evil
Blackjack - Protection from Evil

Endrin - 5 Damage
Kynndor Thok - 16 Damage
Vjala - Prone, Perma-Stunned

Stone Wall - DESTROYED
Cell Door - DESTROYED
Vreeg Cell Door - 14/30 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Moving out of Blackjack's way, Silas latched onto the potion with his tail as he slumped against the nearby wall to hold himself above the blood still pooled underfoot. 

"Oof! Fancy I'll grab a pair of those cords Jakkin bleets on about, eh? Oh ye bastard! Fall off!"

Discomforted by the closeness of the second undead, Silas quickly unclipped and threw his second chakram. Perhaps too quickly as the circular blade hardly caused it to stumble. He didn't see any motion ahead, and behind was perhaps a bit brighter than before - if only for an uneasy moment.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 11/28, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 9, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* Protection from Evil, Barkskin, CON damage (3)


Prehensile tail takes potion from Blackjack. 
Move to AH12.
Draw chakram #2.
Attack zombie 26: 1d20+7 = 20
Damage: 1d8+3 = 4

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani took another swipe at the zombie at his feet, and for all the ineffectiveness the first had, this one was the opposite.  He wasn't quite sure what he'd done, but the horrible squelching sound made it clear that the strike had hit true.

He took a hand, guiding Dalen around to his left, where what was left of the zombie lay.  "This way, Mr. Rittle, easy now, mind the corpse" he said with a reassuring calm.  "Mr. Longshanks right in front of me, and I think there's another undead he's fighting ahead of him.  Be careful."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Smush the zombie with a crit for 13 damage, as rolled in Discord
I don't actually feel the need to move, so I'll do free-actiony type stuff.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60), Martial Flexibility: Two-Weapon Fighting (9/10)*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


*"Whats the plan here?  We going back to squish the big bug an his master, or are we rabbiting?"* Jakkin calls out to team, hoping that Silas is somewhere nearby rather than having been caught up by the flaming monster.

He continues his assault, a third blow finally dropping the ineffectively groping undead.  He shifts a little further towards the entrance to the cell block, and encounters yet another of the ravening undead in the fog, which he promptly punches.  How many of these things are there, anyhow?


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Full Action: Full Attack vs Zom15 and Zom20
Attack #1: *23*, Unarmed Damage: *7*, Frost Damage: *4* = *12*
5 step to V15
Attack #2: *19*, Unarmed Damage: *8*, Frost Damage: *6* = *14*

----------


## Darvin

Sensing the the zombie hit the ground, Dalen speaks, "so, that's it then? Vreeg escapes again?" he grits his teeth, angrily mulling over the scrolls burning a hole in his pocket that he couldn't use in his current state, "let's go" he stumbles towards the wall and stumbles forward along it. He stops as he senses a lurching figure before him. He reflexively prods his wand forward and unleashes a blast of energy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move at half speed to U15, Magic Missile Zombie#20: (2d4+2)[*4*]

----------


## Inspectre

Silas's second thrown chakram, although not as perfect of a throw, does manage to knock the incoming zombie off-balance.
Racing forward, Blackjack summersaults over the stumbling zombie before it can regain that balance and then deftly stabs it through the head with his rapier.

Elsewhere, Aliani rejoins the battle by crushing the head of the zombie who had been munching on Vjala and flailing blindly at everyone else since.
Jakkin pummels another zombie into submission and then stepping over its fallen body further out into the fog immediately finds yet another one to take its place as his punching bag.
Dalen comes up to help with another blast from his wand, and is rewarded by the zombie chomping down on his outstretched hand and wand (8 damage - seriously, these things cannot roll below a Natural 19 when attacking Dalen).

From much farther ahead in the fog, Endrin's voice rings out.

"What's your status!?  I've got the area around the door cleared out, but more keep coming!"

More indeed keep coming as yet another zombie shambles forward through the fog even as Jakkin delivers several more blows to the one that had bitten Dalen, freezing its head solid and shattering it.
The newcomer flails at Jakkin, but even though it manages to briefly grab hold of him, the halfling is an experienced brawler and deftly twists out of its awkward grasp before the zombie can capitalize on it.
Aliani and Jakkin together batter this last zombie into submission, and then it seems the party has a reprieve as Endrin advances into the intersection of corridors leading to theirs, blocking the remaining zombies from reaching them.
The Sable Commandant hacks down a few more of the undead, and then silence reigns in the cell block, save for the clang of steel tearing free from its stone moorings as Vreeg and his new professor friend are freed by Odium.

"You have no conception of what you have just done, so allow me to inform you that you have doomed us all to the darkest future!  Therefore Vreeg will do what must be done now to cut this city's suffering short!  Come professor!  Odium - follow!"

The derro howls through the fog, before making use of the escape passage the giant cytillipede has made for him, the professor trailing in his wake before Vreeg's mutated pet follows, backing down the corridor and it unleashes one last harmless gout of flame out before scuttling back down into the unknown.

Throughout this, Vjala screams and violent flailing have abated somewhat, turning now into soft whimpers and twitches, although it is clear she is still caught up in some sort of horrible nightmare.  Just barely audible, she whispers something that is unintelligible to anyone but Dalen, who has a familiarity with the language of devils.

*Spoiler: Infernal*
Show


"Mother, how could you abandon me too?  Why do you and Father hate me so much!?"



After retrieving his two chakrams from the de-animated zombies, Silas takes the opportunity to sample Blackjack's offered potion, finding it to be a fairly potent healing potion.  (Silas regains (2d8+3)[*16*] HP from a Cure Moderate Wounds potion).  As no more zombies seem to be emerging from the mist, Blackjack ventures forward into it, Silas following along until they eventually reach Endrin who is in the process of cutting down the last of the reanimated dead.  Like Blackjack before him, Endrin also does a double take at Silas's cargo.

"Is that . . . Gaedren Lamm!?  Did he look like that to begin with!?  Regardless, congratulations are in order, gentlemen!  You are much more effective than even I was led to believe!  Without their leader, Lamm's little revolution is certain to crumble and fall apart.  I am sure Field Marshall Kroft's guardsmen will be able to pick up the remaining pieces of Lamm's organization in due time.  There is nothing left to fear.  Well done!"

Endrin then turns his attention to Vjala and Kynndor Thok.

"Any idea what's wrong with the girl?  As one of Lamm's subordinates, she would have knowledge of her co-conspirators, which would make Kroft's clean-up sweep easier.  It would be unfortunate if she perished before we could extract that information from her.  As for you -"

Endrin's attention turns to Thok, but he is interrupted by a growl from Blackjack.

*"Good gods man, she could be dying right now, and all you want is a list of names from her!?"*

Endrin face hardens.

"I'm sure this is lost on a vigilante like you, but Lamm stands - stood - accused of murdering King Eodred.  There is only one sentence permissible for such a crime, which will be handed out not just to Lamm, but anyone within his inner circle, and possibly beyond that depending on their individual culpability.  Given she was with him here, this girl must have been one of Lamm's close allies, and thus she will ultimately share his fate . . . perhaps it would be better  for her to die here and now, rather than endure the torments of Asmodeus's executioners."

Endrin explains, Blackjack not responding save to clench his gloved hands into fists at Endrin's calm verdict that Vjala would invariably be sentenced to slow death by torture in Lamm's place.
Either not noticing the gesture or choosing not to acknowledge it, Endrin returns his attention to Kynndor Thok.

"As I was saying, as for you Kynndor, you were caught attempting to escape imprisonment with an accused regicider.  While I am willing to believe this was a crime of opportunity rather than a pre-meditated rescue by your confederates, the Arbiters will doubtlessly add years onto your sentence for this."

"Pah!  Look around you, tashmek.  These abominations you've been killing were not just your own, but prisoners kept here as well!  Lamm slaughtered the entire block.  Only I was spared, because he saw a use for me.  Do you think I had a choice in this?"

"I will be sure that the Arbiters take that information into account when they decide your revised sentence."

Endrin offers unhelpfully, prompting a similar clenching of fists from Kynndor, along with a disdainful sneer.  

With the cell block seeming clear of danger for the moment, a cursory inspection of Lamm's body is conducted, revealing the following items.

One mithril chain shirt (Magical, Broken)5 daggers (6 counting the one used to stab Vjala)One gold ring (Magical)One familiar bronze brooch of a rose (Magical - Dalen created Brooch of Shielding)Two vials of a bright orange viscous liquid (likely Shudder)Three potions (Magical)In a hidden interior pocket - one fabulous brooch of a platinum pseudo-dragon with emerald eyes wrestling a golden imp with ruby eyes (found in Lamm's stash in the previous universe, belonging to Queen Ileosa)In the same hidden pocket - one sealed letter, with "To My Killers" written on it

----------


## Darvin

> "Is that . . . Gaedren Lamm!?  Did he look like that to begin with!?  Regardless, congratulations are in order, gentlemen!  You are much more effective than even I was led to believe!  Without their leader, Lamm's little revolution is certain to crumble and fall apart.  I am sure Field Marshall Kroft's guardsmen will be able to pick up the remaining pieces of Lamm's organization in due time.  There is nothing left to fear.  Well done!"


"Now is not the time to relax our vigilance. Lamm has been stockpiling resources for his revolution; weapons, money, magic, and deranged and demented allies. Without their leader their organization may very well directionless, but that is a powderkeg that is likely to cause death and devastation even if undirected," Dalen explains.




> "I'm sure this is lost on a vigilante like you, but Lamm stands - stood - accused of murdering King Eodred.  There is only one sentence permissible for such a crime, which will be handed out not just to Lamm, but anyone within his inner circle, and possibly beyond that depending on their individual culpability.  Given she was with him here, this girl must have been one of Lamm's close allies, and thus she will ultimately share his fate . . . perhaps it would be better  for her to die here and now, rather than endure the torments of Asmodeus's executioners."


Dalen calmly and coolly responds, "unless, of course, she was an agent in the Queen's employ from the very beginning, sent to infiltrate Lamm's organization and leak information to her majesty's operatives," unable to make eye contact and use his usual facial gestures to accentuate his point, he merely shrugs, "I received a summons by Sending earlier, so we will be reporting to the Queen presently. I'm sure she can clear up this matter,"

Dalen stoops over Lamm's corpse as the others begin to remove the items. He quickly utters the necessary incantations to detect magic, and blurry auras appear in his dark world. His glowing blue eyes would indicate to his allies that he is not quite blind in his current state. He kneels down and focuses on one item to the next, "I can't exactly see what I'm looking at, only the auras. If you could assist me, Aliani, I can determine their properties,"

[Dalen will take 10 on Spellcraft check. With aid another, this gives a result of 25]

Upon listening to the contents of the letter, Dalen sighs, "and _that_ is exactly why we can't become complacent. Lamm has doubtlessly arranged his affairs to cause as much chaos as possible after his demise. That letter could cause incalculable damage if it were released. Ileosa's legitimacy would be permanently tarnished in the eyes of many, and no amount of evidence would undo the damage," he extends his hand, "give it to me, and I will stow it securely in my scroll case; we're going to see the queen immediately, and no other eyes should look upon those pages,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas thanked Blackjack before consuming the potion. Venturing into the mist again, he stepped softly behind Blackjack as the last of the undead fell. Vreeg's words echoed in his mind only for as long as it took him to hear the whispered whimpering of his daughter ahead, dropping the pieces of evil he had carried through the halls as he rushed to her voice.

He knees buckled as he snatched her away from the others, weak from the weight of all the years he had been without her. He cradled her against his breast as a hand brushed her hair.

"My Vjala!" he whispered, "My one and only - Abba has you now. "

He could see she was healed well and, seeing the state of the others, would have suffered greatly if not for his companions. Through the fog he looked to Aliani with a gladful gaze before quickly turning back to the girl he cradled his his arms.

"Abba has you - you are safe!"

He had nary the energy to berate the guard with his accusations as Dalen gave mind of his own, but the words came on their own. 

"Shush you *donkey*! You're nothing but a spinning top with a head half as sharp! You know nothing of her! Beleaguered only by your own incontinence and not mind enough to see friend from foe, politely fly away so that my daughter not be burdened by your moronic aura as it seems to have developed a stench worse than the monsters that before might surround us!"

He returned his attention to Vjala, kissing her softly on the head as he thought to guide her through her suffering. The movement of the others forced Silas to his feet with his child rested against his battered armor. He would carry her where needed without heed of the queen or what duties need be done for the city. His life was for her and no one else. There was healing to be sought.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 22  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 17 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Barkskin, Protection From Fire (60)*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkins quick fingers take over the extracting of valuables from Lamms headless (heh heh) corpse as the others argue over the disposition of his allies who still remain among the living.  He doesnt bother putting in a word of his own; thats not the sort of decision that anyone here gets to make, unless theyre going to make it here and now by personally executing or freeing those in contention.

And, truth be told, he has no stake in the fate of these people.  Certainly not as Silas does, poor fellow.  Being a parent seems mostly like expense, trouble, and heartache; not something that _he_ is in any rush to do.

Not even Lamms hidden inner pocket  not very hidden at all, really  escapes his search, and he whistles silently at the exquisite brooch contained within, and scowls at the mocking contingency letter.

At Dalens request he reads the letter aloud, his common sailors accent seeming somehow fitting for such contents.

*"Gutter leavings from gutter trash,"* he snorts dismissively.  *"The bastard cant even leave his corpse as the thing tleave behind to cause the worst stink. Stirring the pot from beyond th grave."*  He spits derisively, squinting at Dalen as he offers his own opinion.

*"Lad, ye wouldnt even notice if I took yer entire scroll case right now,"* he replies dryly.  *"Ill hang onto it; it be safe with me,"* he assures his companion.

It never ceases to amaze him at how people think theyre better suited to a task just because theyre bigger.  Like he isnt the _obvious_ choice to keep something critical safe from unworthy hands.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

As the battle subsided, Aliani leaned against a wall, peeling a layer of damp blood-soaked cloth from clinging to his left shoulder and neck.  He took in a few deep breaths to try to ease his obvious exhaustion.  At the revelation that Lamm was, well, undead-dead, he wheezed a bit more and his face flushed before he took to composing himself.  "Well, congratulations, I suppose, I know you very much wanted him dead and gone."   There was an obvious hint of ... not disappointment, exactly, but a sort of resignation.  

"We should get the Pharasman to do something about all of this mess, and she's going to need some help."

As Dalen requested his help, he gave a dismissive wave -- not that the wizard could see it.  "In a minute or three, Mr. Rittle.  More important things to attend to."    Examining Vjala as best he could, he shrugged and began to sing a lullaby of sorts, trying to do whatever he could to ease whatever was going on.  Whether the spell would run out first or the drugs was a question he couldn't really answer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Remove Fear, because why not
Also a Heal check: (1d20+9)[*28*]


When Endrin started pressing for justice, the playwright snapped.  "Do you have the faintest idea what you're talking about?  No, of course you don't, because while we were up here getting our ass kicked... Co-conspirators, my ass.  _She_ took a dagger right in her gut from Lamm, and by the time we got to _this_ one he was as laid out on the floor as the rest of 'em.  If anyone's going to end you, Thok, by the gods it's going to be me, and don't tempt me for a minute.  So, yeah, once we get her right -- and we will, Silas, don't you worry -- we'll ask her if she might know anything, and we'll let you know if we need your help.  If you think I trust you for a minute to throw her in here, you've got another thing coming.  People tend to disappear from here, if you happen to remember the rumors right now, and in case you haven't noticed it seems like a couple dozen people got sentenced to death down here.  Just prisoners though, so who gives a **** about their bodies being reanimated and their torture extended beyond this life?  Right?

"Maybe you can put your head to figuring out how those longstanding rumors you mentioned about disappearances got ****-canned, because they're obviously true.  It's things like that that _make_ people like Lamm, you know.  And figure out how the guard that were entrusted with their lives looked the other way for so long.  You worry about that, we'll worry about 'extracting' information from these two, and we'll see how it goes from there.  Or if you're still so full of vinegar maybe you use it and chase after them.  I, for one, am completely spent."

He cast one angry look at Dalen -- again, not that he could see it.  "And right now, no, we're getting you home safe, figure out what to do about your eyes, we're getting Silas's girl some kind of antidote or something for this mess.  THEN we'll worry about the rest of this mess."  

With sunken eyes, he slumped against the wall, listening with no apparent interest to Jakkin reading the letter.  At it's conclusion, he let out one word in Elven:

*Spoiler: Elven*
Show

"Bull****."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas squeezed his daughter against himself as Aliani's words flowed through him, and although no words came to acknowledge the actor, it was clear enough the impact of his words. Silas wished his armor might disappear so that his life and warmth could carry into Vjala more easily, and that her cold suffering would be extinguished by it.

----------


## Darvin

> Just prisoners though, so who gives a **** about their bodies being reanimated and their torture extended beyond this life?  Right?


"If it's any consolation, simple animations such as these would _very rarely_ have any impact on the departed soul. And in this case, I'd say that the exception had it coming," Dalen blindly points towards where he believes Lamm's body to be, "the Pharasmins do tend to exaggerate wildly on this particular point,"




> He cast one angry look at Dalen -- again, not that he could see it.  "And right now, no, we're getting you home safe, figure out what to do about your eyes, we're getting Silas's girl some kind of antidote or something for this mess.  THEN we'll worry about the rest of this mess."


"Out of the question.  There is nothing in my home that would assist us with either of these issues, and we have been _summoned_ urgently by her majesty, and have already been delayed due to this battle. Need I remind you that she has a skilled alchemist in her employ?" Dalen raises an eyebrow, hoping he's looking at least roughly in Aliani's direction.




> *Spoiler: Elven*
> Show
> 
> "Bull****."


*Spoiler: Elven*
Show

"If only he smelled so fair,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"I .. it's not _about_ that, exactly.  It's not like it's an old sweater that they aren't wearing anymore, it's... it's just not, that's all."  For the first time in quite a while he was at least adjacent to speechless.  "And Lamm, he's a ... what's the ... festrog.  That's _really_ not... I'd heard of them, but never seen one before.  Speaking of which, Silas, Jakkin, I think I'd not touch that corpse for another moment if I were you, at least not without some thick gloves."

Aliani let out a loud sigh at the mention of the alchemist.  "Fine.  Fine! We could just find someone else, I've got money if you need it, the Iomedans might well give us a discount given what we did here ... but fine.  You dead set on lending out a marker, Lord knows you aren't going to listen to me anyway.  Just mind yourself, be careful who you get in deep with."

"Okay, so, um, the Pharasman and the guards can clear up this mess down here, figure out who's gone?  We'll take Vjala as well, may as well see what we can do for her there, since that's a lot more complicated than a simple un-blinding.  Mr. Thok, despite the obvious facts that you _didn't_ actually run anywhere when you had the chance, that you were locked up down here, and that the actual people breaking in put you down within an inch of your life, I think Mr. Endrin would not for a moment allow you to walk out of this room due to your 'escape attempt', because despite seeing nothing he's got a perfect handle on the situation.  Mind you, I'm sure he hasn't thought of an appropriate alternate _safe_ location, since you can't very well stay in this place.  After all, can't very well have derro coming out from behind the walls to kill you before I get a proper chance to tell you what I think of you."  The sarcasm, built to a fine point, left the half-elf's eyes and blazed through the remnants of the fog at Endrin.

----------


## Darvin

> "Just mind yourself, be careful who you get in deep with."


"We're ankle-deep in zombie entrails standing over the decapitated corpse of the most hated enemy of our patron while the sole surviving conspirator fled promising to destroy us while burning down the city. I think the hour is somewhat late to reconsider our depth," Dalen sighs.

After hearing Aliani speak to Thok, Dalen turns in the direction he believes Endrin is standing, "Given the circumstances and his cooperation, the risk of some sort of attempt on Mr. Thok's life would seem to outweigh the flight risk. I'm certain that he will not be put in undue risk,"

"But for our part, we cannot dally much longer. The queen's request is urgent, and I shouldn't need to _paint a picture_ for you to understand what's going on here," Dalen implies none too subtly what the request is about.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy check to influence Endrin to be more favorable to Thok: (1d20+19)[*32*]
Bluff check to convey a secret message "the summons is about Trinia": (1d20+10)[*18*]
This should count as a simple message (DC 15)

----------


## Inspectre

While certainly not happy about Dalens claims and excuses for Vjalas presence down here, Endrin doesnt offer any more protests against taking her out of here.  Indeed, he seems a little unsettled and surprised at the way Silas and Aliani address him  clearly not a thing the Sable Company commander is used to hearing.

Fine.   Tell Her Majesty that I would _appreciate_ future notice if she has agents in the field so that we can avoid any misunderstandings in the future.  And for the moment at least, I agree that Longacre will not be a suitable place to house any prisoners until the riot is fully quelled.  As such I am sure I can convince Kroft to house Kynndor at Citadel Volyshenek for a while to ensure his safety.  Speaking of the riot, hopefully the other cell blocks can be secured by the City Guard  they should be setting up a perimeter by now.

Endrin states, still clearly not happy with this outcome but seemingly willing to accept the group withdrawing without personally quashing every single cell block in revolt.  Unfortunately, some of this begrudging goodwill is undone when Jakkin finds Lamms letter apparently addressed to all of you, and proceeds to read it out loud in front of everyone, including Endrin and Blackjack.

_To my Killers,

Bravo, seems youve once again managed to do away with Ol Gaedren.  Ordinarily Id only have curses for the lot of you, but if my sins have caught up with me then sod it, nobody else is getting away clean either.  So, let this be my official confession  I killed King Eodred Arabasti.  But Ol Gaedren didnt kill him alone, oh no, he had the aid of an entire conspiracy. 

Several months ago, I was approached by Ambassador Andaisin on behalf of Queen Ileosa to murder her husband King Eodred.  Given the money being thrown around for my services  ten thousand gold, paid up front with nary a word of complaint!  I know that either there were other members of the nobility backing this, or the Whore Queen was slipping down to the treasury every night after Old Eodred passed out from the exertion of pegging her.

I dont expect this claim to be believed without proof, so as insurance against these harpies in case they decided Ol Gaedren had outlived his usefulness after the deed was done, I got a brooch from the Lady Ambassador herself.  Apparently, it means a great deal to her and is a one-of-a-kind item that will prove her involvement in all this  you should have found it on my body alongside this letter.

While I cannot name any others who funded and directed this conspiracy against King Eodred, I can provide the names of my co-conspirators. First up is Adonis Kreed Esquire, who served as my point of contact with Ambassador Andaisin on the minutiae of the plot to commit regicide.  Next up is Haeluna Summersun, who provided me with the exotic poison used to kill Eodred, and later with weapons, armor, and other materials for my revolt.  Trinia Sabor smuggled the poison into the palace, using her job as Eodreds painter/mistress as cover.  Dont know if she was the one who applied the poison to Eodreds balls or if that was Ileosa but its really an irrelevant detail when regicide is involved, isnt it?  Theyre all going to burn for it.

Which is why when the deed was done, I said sod it, and took my reward and used it to fund a revolt to burn the whole rotten city down.  All of these noble ****s are part of the same rotten apple, but since you stopped me I guess youre happy with the way things are.  I hope they give you a nice big moldy slice of it as your reward, and that you choke on it._

Endrin had been simply staring wide-eyed at Jakkin throughout his reading of the letter, mouth slightly agape, but as the brawler reaches the end he shakes himself and readopts his stern persona as he points at the brooch Jakkin had found tucked in the pocket alongside the letter, made of a large ruby surrounded by a platinum dragon wrestling with a golden imp.

I recognize that brooch!  It was a gift given by Queen Ileosa to Ambassador Andaisin upon her confirmation as Cheliaxs ambassador.  She wore it at several functions and parties since, but now that I think back on it I believe she did not wear it at the most recent royal feast celebrating King Eodreds birthday.  It is indeed a one-of-a-kind item, and while we would need to confirm with a jeweler to ensure it is not a replica, I am willing to consider it as a genuine for the moment.  Which, in turn, lends credence to the disturbing claims in that letter.

Endrin thinks a moment, and then steps toward Jakkin, hand held out in a commanding fashion.

Give me the letter and the brooch.  I will present these before the Council of Nobles for consideration of Lamms claims of a conspiracy which includes Queen Ileosa herself.  If she indeed is the instigator of King Eodreds death then she cannot be allowed to assume the throne.  With her coronation fast approaching, this is our one chance to ensure that does not happen.  If nothing else, with this evidence I should be able to convince the Council and Seneschal Amprei that further investigation is warranted and that the coronation MUST be delayed.

Although he does not draw his blades, Endrins posture and tone suggests that the Sable Commander is prepared to force this issue if necessary, and given the partys status as agents of the Queen, he does not trust all of you not to ensure this evidence against her quietly disappears.  Unfortunately for Endrin, any potential confrontation on this matter is immediately sidelined by new noises from the mist  a warning from Blackjack and several new undead groans.

*Endrin!  Several more bodies have re-animated!  I need your assistance RIGHT NOW!*

Cursing, Endrin draws his scimitars and turns away from Jakkin, charging forward into the mist again.

We will finish this conversation once the threat of these new zombies is neutralized!  Damnit, how did they re-animate!?  I was sure the last of them had been destroyed!

A few moments after Endrin disappears into the mist, Blackjack appears from the other direction, apparently having circled around the cell block quietly through the mist.  He immediately points at the cell block door and waves the party onward.  Following the party out of the cell block, he quietly adds his own opinion of Lamms final letter.

*Perhaps now you will be more open to the idea that the Queen is more than a pretty face who is out of her depth in Korvosas bloody politics.  I do not know if I would place much weight on the words of a dead man who was hellbent on destroying Korvosas nobility by any means, however.  Nor do I share Endrins faith in Korvosas nobility to openly consider the facts when they have already chosen to throw their support behind the Queen.  Regardless, in the wrong hands that letter and brooch could be used to rekindle the blaze of resentment against the throne that has smoldered across Korvosa since King Eodreds death.  Unlike Endrin, I will not presume to know whether the best course of action with this evidence should be to bring it into the light rather than quietly condemning it to a fire.  I merely know that either action will have far-reaching consequences, and that the people of Korvosa will suffer from the wrong choice.  I only ask you consider those consequences before making your decision of what to do with it.*

Blackjack grunts, and then reveals his own duplicity.

*In any event, I suggest you all clear out from here as quickly as possible.  It wont take Endrin long to put down those two corpses I dragged into the mist as a distraction.  Seems my decision to keep the good Sable Commander distracted with more immediate concerns was the right one, even if I was only planning it to ensure my informant didnt find herself at the gallows when she woke up.*

Blackjack nods at Vjala still cradled in Silass arms, who has somewhat relaxed since Alianis spell, although she is clearly still caught up in some sort of dreaming vision that has taken her mind far from here.

*Assuming she wakes up.  Whatever Lamm stuck her with seems like more of his devils work.  Hopefully you can find someone able to help her.  For now, this is where we shall part ways, as I imagine Field Marshall Kroft and her guards will be swarming up in Longacre now, and I would rather avoid crossing paths with her at the moment.  She has a standing intention to see me arrested, I believe, and I am sure that even if Master Aliani here is able to dissuade her from that course of action it will take longer than we have.  I will keep in touch.*

And with a final swirl of his black cloak, Blackjack steps around the corner of a nearby cross hallway, and is gone.  You arent sure how the vigilante intends on ascending up out of the prison vaults and up into Longacre and then from there get away unseen by any of the guardsmen who indeed are now assembled up into defensive formation at the top of the stairs, but you suspect thats entirely the point of him separating from the group  Blackjack still wants to keep his methods secret.

Having been observed descending down into the Deathhead Vaults alongside the Sable Commander, the party is treated with more respect than suspicion upon emerging back up into Longacre.  The presence of Acolyte Kira, who loudly attests to the partys bravery and skill in rescuing her from what was surely a hundred degenerate criminals certainly helps.  After getting a confirmation from the party that Commander Endrin was still below and was still in good health, they are largely waved through the lines of guardsmen without anyone really even sparing more than a glance at Vjala.

On the way out of the Longacre building, the party catches sight of Field Marshall Kroft directing fresh groups of guardsmen in setting up barricades and politely pushing the now sizable crowd of onlookers back a safe distance away from the building.  At the party passes, she spares them a brief nod of acknowledgement, and then turns her attention back to Lord Percival Jeggare, who continues to berate her over an unrelated matter involving his Museum.

Hang all the damn criminals, who cares!  Just seal up the entrance and let them rot until Hunger drives them to surrender if you have to!  *I* pay your salary, Field Marshall, and I demand that you dispatch a contingent of your guard to my Museum immediately!  I have been robbed, and while I do not understand what these degenerates could want with an Owlbear skeleton, it is a priceless part of my museums collection and I want it back!  NOW!

The Bank of Abadar provides all funding to the City Guard, as you well know, Lord Jeggare.  And while I am sure some portion of the fees that the Bank collects from your business with them goes towards defraying that cost, it is inaccurate to claim that you are directly responsible for funding the Guard.  Furthermore, while I will fulfill my promise to dispatch investigators to locate the perpetrators of this crime and return your stolen property to you, as I understand it the robbery is over and those responsible for it have fled into the city.  It will take time to locate them, and until then you will simply have to be patient.  Now, if you will excuse me, I have to ensure that this current and ongoing threat to the people of Korvosa and its legal system is dealt with properly.

Kroft says bluntly before pushing past Lord Jeggare, just the hint of a smile tugging at her face as she completely shuts down the noblemans angry insistence that his personal matter was more important.

****************************

With Dalens insistence that they had a royal summons to the castle and with few other places to go to seek help for both Dalens blindness and Vjalas trance, the party soon finds itself back at the gates of Castle Korvosa.  By now regulars here, the guards simply allow you in without much fanfare or questioning, although what is new is that this time they do not confiscate your weapons.  Instead, you are hurriedly escorted out into the castle gardens, and through them to the tower that Venster Arabasti had called home and was now being used by a certain painter who was staying as Queen Ileosas guest.

When all of you file into the tower, however, you do not find Trinia waiting for you, but instead Queen Ileosa and Sabrina Merrin, who seems to be conducting a very careful inspection of Trinias studio while Queen Ileosa stands off to one side and watches.  The bodyguards eyes flick over to your weapons and she reflexively reaches a hand up towards her falchion, before she suppresses that reaction and instead simply clenches her fist and scowls at the assembled group while pushing herself up into a standing position from where she had been kneeling at the base of the set-up easel, a half-finished painting of a night sky as viewed through a narrow castle window still atop it.

No doubt about it  she was taken.

Sabrina growls after a moment, while Queen Ileosa turns to the group and attempts a placating smile.

So, I see that Dalen received my Sending that we have a potential problem here, involving Miss Sabor.  She is currently missing, and Sabrina believes that she was kidnapped last night by forces unknown, despite there being no signs of forced entry and only minimal signs to suggest a struggle, and  oh!  Who is that in Silass arms, and why is Dalen just staring blankly at the wall like that?  Im actually over here!

Queen Ileosa exclaims, upon noticing Vjala still in Silass arms and Dalen staring at a portion of the wall about two feet to her left instead of directly at the queen.  Once it is explained to her who Vjala is and what happened to Dalen, Queen Ileosa relaxes and gives the group a bemused smile.

Do you know, this is the third woman you have asked me to help, Mr. Rose?  One might wonder if you are trying to tell me something.

Queen Ileosa says, apparently assigning Aliani the blame for Vjala, even if she is Silass daughter (and he was the one who asked for Trinia to receive shelter).  Nonetheless, she gestures back out to the garden, ushering the group back out into the sunlight.  On the way back out there, Queen Ileosa steps into the midst of the group to take Dalen by the hand to guide him out personally, which no doubt spikes Sabrinas blood pressure yet again.

Let us go back out into the garden.  Silas can lay her down on one of the benches and give his arms a rest, and Im sure the fresh air will be better for her.  Sabrina, please go find Dr. Reiner and tell him to come here immediately to attend to *two* new patients.

Certainly . . . and while Im there Ill have to talk to the guards about proper security protocols.

No need to concern yourself with that.

Queen Ileosa quickly states, clearly having heard Sabrinas muttered threat against the guards who let you all in here while still armed.

I instructed the guards to allow them all through with their equipment.  I thought it would help ensure a more speedy audience and departure from the castle to go look for Trinia . . . although it seems we have other concerns that we will need to address first.

Ileosa says, glancing over at Dalen beside her and finding herself unable to resist testing his blindness by waving her other hand back and forth in front of his face.

That is setting a dangerous precedent.

Sabrina states, no doubt imagining Aliani bashing Queen Ileosa in the back of the head with his Morningstar while the blind Dalen draws a dagger to shank Korvosas new sovereign half a dozen times in the stomach.  The bodyguard sighs and doesnt argue further, however, instead calling over a maid and sending them out in search of Dr. Reiner before marching over to a nearby stone statue and putting her back up against it to watch the party as the group settles around the same table that they had lunch with the Queen at a few days ago.  A short time later, the maid returns with Dr. Reiner in tow, who studiously examines Vjala and then Dalen in tow before reporting to Queen Ileosa.

From what I am able to determine, Your Majesty, the young miss here is suffering from some sort of hallucinogenic, not dissimilar from the fever dreams reported by Shiver addicts although likely rather more extreme.  Without knowing the exact composition of the substance used, I would be cautious to administer any sort of counteractive, as those can have severe side effects on their own as well.  However, I believe that she will make a full recovery on her own given time, and I could safely administer a soporific that will put her into a dreamless sleep for several hours, which should prevent her from harming herself while caught up in the visions induced by this unidentified substance.

Dr. Reiner pauses here to look to Queen Ileosa (who nods her consent) and Silas for confirmation this is the path they wish to take, and then turns his attention to Dalen.

Given the sudden onset of this blindness and the description provided by Dalen and the others, I believe this condition is being imposed by a magical spell.  The magic involved is common enough that a counterspell has been developed which should dispel the effects and return Dalens sight to him.  Any cleric or wizard of appropriate skill level should be able to cast such a spell, given time to prepare it.  However, the need for such a spell is somewhat infrequent, and as such unless they have it prepared on a scroll for such an occasion Dalen may need to wait until tomorrow.

Here Reiners eyes flick over to Queen Ileosa, who gives the slightest shake of her head, prompting a soft sigh to escape the doctors lips.

Of course, in my service as the royal physician I have also made a study of treating such conditions, as His Majesty King Eodred was quite concerned over losing his eyesight from aging.  As such, I believe I have the capacity to prepare an unguent which will have a similar curative effect given a few minutes to work in my alchemical laboratory.  If I may be excused, Your Majesty, I will go prepare that unguent now, and return with that and a soporific for the young miss.

True to his word, about ten minutes later Dr. Reiner returned with two vials, one which he carefully poured down Vjalas throat before presenting the other one to Dalen.

While normal procedure would recommend applying the treatment as a poultice placed directly over the eyes for several minutes, given I imagine you are more accustomed to taking your medicine orally I have prepared it as a potion.  The taste may be more bitter than you are accustomed to as I did not want to risk mitigating its effectiveness with flavoring, but even if you are unable to keep it down I believe it should still be effective.

Once again Queen Ileosa offers a guiding hand if Dalen requires it, to remove the stopper on the vial and then slowly pour the contents into his mouth.  True to Dr. Reiners word, the taste was quite vile, consisting of something resembling a slurry of grass clippings, goose liver, and absinthe.  But no sooner has he managed to choke down the last drops from the vile than Dalen feels the derros foul magic fracture and split apart, and his vision returns first as a blurry white light, and then quickly resolves into Ileosas face, looking into his eyes quizzically as she once again waves her hand in front of his face, and who manages a slight smile when she sees a reflexive response from his eyes this time.

How are you feeling now, Mr. Rittle?

She asks, before turning serious again as she turns to address the rest of the group after dismissing Dr. Reiner.

Well then . . . on to the matter of Miss Sabor, then.  As I said, she is currently missing, and Sabrina believes that this was not by her own choice.

Queen Ileosa turns to Sabrina, who takes this as her cue to step forward.

There is a lock on the tower door which I believe Trinia was using, and although I found no signs of tampering with the lock I am aware there are certain magics which can open such things without leaving any trace behind.  You may have noticed the half-finished painting in the tower before.  Although nothing seemed amiss about it, I noticed that the upper left corner of the canvas was dented, as if the easel had been kicked over, sending the canvas crashing down onto the floor.  Likewise, I found a faint paint splotch on the floorboards nearby, likely left by Trinia dropping her paintbrush.

Both of which do not necessarily mean she was attacked, but Sabrina certainly thinks Miss Sabors attackers merely cleaned up after themselves.

Whoever they were, they were cautious, skilled, and had magical capacity.

In any event, whether taken by force or deciding on her own to somehow slip out of the castle, Miss Sabor is no longer here.  I imagine that you will want to go looking for her regardless of which of those reasons for her no longer being here is true.  What can Sabrina and myself do to help you with that search?

----------


## Darvin

Dalen's empty eyes widen in shock as Jakkin reads the letter in Endrin's presence. The man's response is one of a dutiful Korvosan patriot - the exact kind of response that could doom Korvosa. He musters himself to convince Endrin to back down, but before he can speak Blackjack plays his hand. An opportunity Dalen does not object to; as much as building enmity with a man like Endrin was undesirable, the release of that latter could foretell disaster.

He listens to Blackjack speak, then responds "Lamm is liar who made clear his intentions to destroy Ileosa by any means. His words and accusations carry no weight, and his evidence spurious. Endrin said it himself, the broach had already been given to Andaisin. It proves nothing of the queen's involvement," Dalen shakes his head, then adds, "we've served as the queen's investigators into the matter of the late king's murder. The plot he laid out and names of many of the co-conspirators - Sabor, Summersun, and Andaisin - are already known to us. Unlike Lamm, we do not wish to see the city burn or innocent people thrown to the flames alongside the guilty, and thus our findings so far have been kept mostly secret. But what I can tell you without reservation is that not a single shred of evidence we have uncovered has implicated Queen Ileosa Arabasti in her husband's murder," Dalen refuses to add his following thoughts: that even if she were guilty, she's still the least of the evils vying to sit on that throne.




> That is setting a dangerous precedent.


"With all due respect, your majesty, I must agree with Sabrina. We already know that your enemies are using enchantment magic to compel unwilling agents to act against you. Anyone who leaves the castle could be compromised, and proper security checks protects them as much as it protects you," Dalen allows the visceral memory of watching one of her servants melting alive to do the convincing; it would be far more effective than any lecture about consistent guard protocols. However, magical security was still incredibly lacking at the castle. Dalen was half-certain he could walk in with a primed spell payload clenched in his palm (the very same one the queen was now holding) and it would have gone undetected even with standard protocols.




> While normal procedure would recommend applying the treatment as a poultice placed directly over the eyes for several minutes, given I imagine you are more accustomed to taking your medicine orally I have prepared it as a potion.  The taste may be more bitter than you are accustomed to as I did not want to risk mitigating its effectiveness with flavoring, but even if you are unable to keep it down I believe it should still be effective.


Dalen nods, familiar enough with the concept of alchemical extracts and thankful this alchemist had the sense to keep reserves in case of emergencies, "thank you for your work, Dr Reiner. Rest assured, I am a man who appreciates efficacy over flavor," without reservation he tips it back and swallows the vial. A prestidigitation spell would have been a harmless way to alter the flavor, but he wasn't about to insult the doctor's work by using that.




> How are you feeling now, Mr. Rittle?


"Quite fine, thank you," he says, ignoring the various injuries suffered from the zombies.




> In any event, whether taken by force or deciding on her own to somehow slip out of the castle, Miss Sabor is no longer here. I imagine that you will want to go looking for her regardless of which of those reasons for her no longer being here is true. What can Sabrina and myself do to help you with that search?


Dalen pauses to think, before speaking, "hand me the letter," upon grasping it he presents it to Ileosa, "this was found on the corpse of Gaedren Lamm. I must unfortunately report that one other saw the contents of the letter, Marcus Endrin of the sable marines. I fear his plans will be continued by others within his organization, so this is far from over. But to the task at hand, it directly lists the people Lamm wishes to bring down with him - guilty or not. With Lamm himself dead, these are the most likely leads on Trinia's whereabouts. I doubt Andaisin will be accommodating given recent events, but Haeluna Summersun may be a good starting point for us,"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin hadnt thought anything amiss of reading aloud the letter concealed within Lamms clothing; it seemed patently obvious to him that anything from that _particular_ source was so suspect as to be pointless to act upon.  Sadly, it seemed that wasnt the case for more...credulous individuals.

Fortunately for him, he didnt have a great deal of personal stakes tied up in the fate of this particular city; he had only spent this much time ashore in the quest for his vengeance against Lamm.

Well...he had certainly gotten _that_.



Jakkin had his own opinions of their being allowed into the Queens presence armed, albeit mostly amusement at how it was considered such a great breach.  He could have caused great harm to her at any time, armed or no, if that had been his attention, and the difficulty  or lack thereof  of getting into the castle unobserved made that largely a moot point, in his opinion.

Trinias disappearance was troubling, whether it meant she had been spirited away against her will or if she was actually complicity in the regicide plot and left of her own free will.  While the healer was fetched to take care of the injured among them, he spent the time exhaustively going over the room, its belongings, and all of the means of entry and exit to make sure nothing relevant had been overlooked.

The Queen eventually asked if there was anything she could do to aid the search for Trinia, and the Halfling spoke up, thinking back to his childhood and the habits of his people.

*"Dogs,"* he said gruffly.  *"Dyou or any of your nobles have hunting dogs, trained tfollow a scent?"* he inquired.  *"Assuming it hasnt been trampled underfoot too much by now, that might be the fastest way of hunting her down."*

Whether to rescue her, or otherwise.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Take 20 on Perception: *31*

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani stood, the shoulder and arm of his shirt drenched in his own blood, and listened as Jakkin read the letter, silently imploring him to stop reading.  He muttered "The ramblings of a man who wanted to destroy everything he ever came in contact with", putting on his best reassuring smile.  "I wouldn't read much into it one way or another.  One last effort to get people chasing their tails."

He wasn't really sure if things would be better off if the letter were true, or not.  In the long run, at least.  In the short run?  Bad.  Very bad.   He nodded a thanks to Blackjack as the hero sailed off into the darkness.

He thought about changing his appearance as he left, and ultimately decided not to, letting the stains show on his way out.  Over any possible objection, he took Dalen by the hand to guide him through the town, making sure to point out each bump and crack in the path.  As they arrived at the castle, he'd just about had it for the day; exhaustion had well and truly set in.  Only one last surge of adrenaline could so much as give him the energy to make it home.

"Missing?"  he replied stunned to Ileosa, the words taking a moment to set it.  "What do you -- oh, no, oh no ohno."  He quickly went into his own thoughts, ones that he would very much not want read by the queen or her guard, his fingers running over the waist of that armor he was wearing. Finally he emerged with a bitter "you know, you really should have said something about that" directed at the wizard.  

Fuming to himself, he finally let a small spit of venom loose at the end of Ileosa's ramblings.  "You're damned right we're going to look for her.  And when we find her, we're going to take her somewhere _actually_ safe, far away from this place as possible.  As for what you can do?  I think you've all done quite enough already for one day, I'm sure you've looked everywhere you could.  We can handle it from here."


The last sound he made was an unintelligible squawk of dissatisfaction as Dalen handed the letter -- a quite crucial document, really -- to the queen.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive, on both Ileosa and Sabrina?

(1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## Darvin

> "you know, you really should have said something about that" directed at the wizard.


"In front of Endrin? Absolutely not!" Dalen shakes his head, "I said what was needed, and implied the rest, and it's not like there was anything we could do before coming here anyways,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"Not in front of Endrin" Aliani allowed.  "But we might have _run_."

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas gently kissed Vjala's forehead as he left to join the others. 

"This is too much for me - for my heart, my head, and my shoulders. Do we have a heading?"

He wiped his face of blood and bile. Looking into his hands, he saw the remnants of his quarry. He'd been hurting for so long and now there was nothing. No sense of justice. No elation. Perhaps he was still in shock of the whole experience, but Silas felt no joy in the death of Lamm. All he could think about was his child and the years she was without joy - and the years of it she might have now that Lamm was gone.

"I'll be with Vjala until you're all ready. Let me know."

The tiefling returned to his daughter. His hand with hers as she dreamed dreamless.

----------


## Inspectre

You certainly dont look fine.

Ileosa says with a wry smile at Dalens protestations of being perfectly fine now, despite having to fight back a wince at his bruised ribs reminding him of the lie.  Standing up, she quietly speaks through the words of a healing spell, and then extends a hand to Dalen, offering the spells discharge to him but waiting for his consent.  Maybe his ongoing concerns about a simple touch delivering a spell were finally starting to have an effect.  She glances around at the rest of the group.

More potential assassins aside, I have some magical focus left for today, and nothing else I will need it for.  You did Korvosa a great service today, the least I can do in return is ensure your continued good health!

 (OOC:  Anyone who wishes to return to full health can accept several healing spells from Ileosa.  Given shes a 5th level bard, I imagine she has more than enough spells to convert to healing to cover the partys current injuries.  Whether or not you want to accept anything from her, however, at the moment is your choice.)

Once finished with her offer of healing assistance, the queen returns to her seat and takes Dalens offered letter.  She quickly scans its contents, face carefully neutral although the fact that she crumples the page up into a tight ball before dumping it onto the stone table in front of her certainly speaks volumes.

Thank you for bringing this latest pack of lies to my attention.


Ileosa whispers before spitting out an arcane word, sparks flickering down from her fingertips onto the paper ball, catching it ablaze and reducing it to a small pile of ashes without seconds.  She watches Lamms final effort at toppling the monarchy burn for a moment, and then flicks her eyes back to Dalen.

Did you recover any proof to support his claims?  Such as the brooch that was mentioned?  I dont think that Endrin is foolish enough to accuse me without some form of evidence in his possession.  And given Lamm claimed I was the mastermind behind Eodreds death I am skeptical to believe that anyone he named is guilty of anything more than drawing his ire.  Nonetheless, I will admit that I know nothing of this Haeluna Summersun or Adonis Kreed . . . and I know Lady Andaisin less than I once thought . . .

Ileosas focus returns to the small but growing pile of ashes in front of her, and save for a pained glance at Aliani she seems satisfied to remain silent for the moment in favor of Sabrina handling the search for Trinia.  Which Sabrina does, in her usual heavy-handed way.

Youre the ones that brought her _here_.  Maybe you should have taken her to this magical far-off land of safety _first_.

Sabrina snarls back at Aliani, clearly not in the mood for his usual acerbic speeches.  Fortunately, Jakkin pulls her attention away with a suggestion of employing hunting dogs.  Sadly, any hope of that solution is quickly dashed as Ileosa rejoins the conversation to shake her head.

*Spoiler: Aliani*
Show


Most of the time you find it difficult to read the queen and her stone-faced bodyguard.  Or at least, except for when Ileosa is expressing grief and Sabrina is concerned for the queens safety, anyway.  Here you can plainly see a host of emotions playing across Ileosas face as she speaks  anger at Endrin for believing Lamms lies, that ever present fear of Andaisin  although that seems to be changing to anger as well in the face of growing proof of Andaisins culpability, and finally most of all anxiety.  Anxiety over her imminent coronation, over the political games, but also concern over what happened to Trinia.  She does feel responsible for the painters safety, or else she wouldnt have flinched like she did at your words.

Sabrina, as usual, is all rage beneath that cold exterior.  Shes mostly quiet about it outside of her one barb back at you, but she is pacing back and forth in the background of your conversation with Ileosa like a caged animal.  She might generally only care about Ileosas well-being, but in this case she seems to have made an exception.  Hence her outburst when you needled things.  It wasnt quite like she was taking Trinias disappearance personally  you had seen how she acted when taking things personally  but, perhaps professionally it stung?  Theres something else besides that wounded professional pride though, although it was hard to put into words.  Curiosity was a poor word to use here, although it was reasonably close - a _need_ to know, to discover what happened.  Sabrina was a member of the city guard before becoming Ileosas bodyguard  and a nominee for Field Marshall, in fact.  It would seem those old guard instincts are bubbling up, and theres the greater source for her irritation.  Shes torn between that instinctual guard need to go out and find Trinia and her bodyguard duties of remaining by Ileosas side to protect her.




Eodred did keep a Menagerie as one of his hobbies, but it was mostly exotic birds and a few lizards.  No dogs . . . Eodred didnt much care for hunting . . .

Ileosa offers, and that would have been that if not for Sabrina raising a hand to point at Jakkin.

That . . . is quite clever, Jakkin.  I have an idea where we might find a hound.

Sabrina waves a servant over, quickly giving out her instructions.

Go find Dr. Reiner and ask him to join us again!  And be quick about it!

As the servant runs off, Sabrina turns back to the group and clears her throat.

So, uh, I had been working with Dr. Reiner on a way to find Her Majes  Her Majestys handmaiden, in the event that we had trouble finding her, as we did the other night.

*That* gets Ileosas attention again.

You never mentioned this to me, Sabrina, just your concerns about . . . Ellianas visits outside of the castle.

Yes, well, um, this was before things came to a head the other night, and Mr. Rittle helpfully provided a magical solution.  I only mentioned it once in passing to Dr. Reiner, several weeks ago after Elliana was so late in returning from her visit to the theater.

Ileosa looks blankly at her bodyguard for a moment, and then smiles at a memory and nods.

Oh!  Yes, _that_ evening . . . yes, I suppose you were rather concerned with Elliana arriving back so late, due to being invited to an after-show party . . .

Yeah.  So that was when I started thinking that I might need a way to track her down, in the event she got lost . . . [SIZE=1]or kidnapped . . .[/SIZE]  In any event, my idea was triggered by a substance we occasionally would use in the guard when attempting to track down a missing person, and a bloodhound was unavailable.  Its called trackers snuff, and it would  ah, Dr. Reiner!

A moment later, and Dr. Reiner came back into sight, this time lugging a heavy leather satchel and looking a bit less composed than during his first visit.

Yes, Miss Merrin, I came as I was called.  What do you or Her Majesty require?

The doctor maintains a level tone, although there is a faint undercurrent of irritation that he cant quite keep out of his voice, clearly a bit annoyed at being immediately called back to the queens side so soon after leaving.  Queen Ileosa waves a hand at Sabrina, directing the doctors attention over to the bodyguard, and after clearing her throat Sabrina explains.

Doctor, do you remember our conversation several weeks ago?

Hmmm?  Ah, yes.  You wanted to know if I could synthesize a longer-lasting, more effective version of trackers stuff.  Im afraid that while I have made some improvements upon the formula, there are still several limitations that I am working to correct.

Could you, er, synthesize some of what youve made so far?  Assuming that it still works and doesnt explode . . . or something . . .

Dr. Reiner huffs a little at Sabrinas concerns, but thumps his satchel down onto the table and starts digging through it with clear eagerness.

While I would appreciate more forewarning in the future if one of my more . . . experimental compounds is needed, I did bring supplies from my lab with me this time, as I expected some sort of unusual request.  I assume that the need for it is immediate, then?  I should be able to approximately match my progress such far with what Ive brought in my bag here . . . by Her Majestys leave?

Dr. Reiner looks to Ileosa again, who nods and the physician smiles confidently as he produces two vials from the depths of the bag and pours a precise six drops from one vial into the other, swirling the combined contents while putting the other vial away to pick out a third.  While Dr. Reiner works away at producing whatever miracle this time, Jakkin quietly excuses himself from the group and conducts a brief but thorough search of the garden grounds immediately outside the tower, figuring Sabrina had already adequately examined the inside.  Much like the interior there is frustratingly little out of place  not hedge rows disturbed, no muddy footprints across the clear cobblestone of the garden paths.  

About the only thing he does find that is somewhat odd is a faint smear of clear liquid on one of the stone crenelations that top the chest-high wall running around the perimeter of the gardens, blocking off the sharp drop to the next level of the castle so 40 below.  Theres barely anything left of it at this point, the liquid slowly evaporating away into nothing in the sunlight, and the only thing to differentiate it from a random bit of spit from a passing guard is the sharp scent of vinegar.

Jakkin rejoins the group from his otherwise fruitless search around the same time as Dr. Reiner has finished his work, having changed the liquid contents of several vials into a seaweed-colored tacky lump of . . . something.  Which he carefully collects onto a glass slide and then offers to Sabrina.

And here you are, Miss Merrin.  I have imbued this bit of gum with an alchemical effect that should mimic the effects of trackers snuff, only at several times the potency.  The duration should also exceed a typical batch of trackers snuff  when you feel the effects failing, simply chew the gum again for several moments to reactivate it.  You should be able to get several hours out of this sample that way.  I can prepare additional compounds if needed, but not until tomorrow.

This should be enough.  By the time this is exhausted, the trail will be nearly a day old.  Not good odds.

Sabrina grunts, carefully pinching the wad of gum off of the glass slide and popping it into her mouth, and _immediately_ making a face as she chews.

Blech  werent kidding about the taste.  This is like a week-old dock dumpling topped with sewage.

Sabrina offers, and then takes a sharp intake a breath through her nose, nodding as she confirms something.

Its working.  Thank you, Dr. Reiner.  You have your bloodhound now, Jakkin.  All we need now is something of the girls so I can sniff her scent out.

Dr. Reiner takes this as his dismissal and leaves as Sabrina walks back into the tower to find something for that purpose, and immediately blinks her eyes and shakes her head.

Whew, it smells like a distillery in here now!  What the Hells!?

Following the stringent scent that only she seems able to pick out over the faint smell of paints, Sabrina walks back over to the easel and points down at a blank spot on the floor nearby, as well as a paint-smeared rag sitting at the foot of the easel.

Something got spilled here, and then was wiped up with this rag.  Could be Trinia just spilled something, or it could be something got knocked over when she was attacked.

Sabrina sweeps another eye over the nearby supply of paint supplies also stacked up beneath the easel, and eventually selects a small jar with only a tiny bit of clear liquid inside.  Removing the lid, she takes a careful sniff of the contents and winces.

Yeah, thats the stuff for sure.  But what the hell is vinegar doing here?

She uses it as a paint thinner and, in larger amounts, as a paint remover.

Ileosa helpfully adds, either familiar with painting techniques or having learned this from conversations with Trinia.  This discovery in turn leads to Jakkins own discovery outside, which after a quick sniff test from Sabrina, confirms that the residue left behind was indeed more of the same spilled vinegar.  The bodyguard examines the stonework for a moment and then nods.

They either flew away or jumped down from here.  Probably jumped though, given if they could just fly off why bother walking all the way over to the edge of the gardens.  That gives us a chance . . . and since it seems like one of them got some of that vinegar on their boots or clothes, Ive got another point of reference to follow.  This might not be as impossible as it first seemed.

Sabrina observed with a predatory grin, turning away from the wall and only pausing briefly at Ileosas side to take a discarded tunic of Trinias that the queen had found.  Sabrina presses the cloth to her nose briefly and then nods.

Right, now Ive got her scent as well as the vinegar.  Lets go see if we can find where our kidnappers jumped down from the lower walls to the Grand Mastaba, and from there down into the city proper.

Perhaps I should send Elliana along with you . . .?

Ileosa offers, but Sabrina shakes her head.

We dont know where this trail is going to lead, and even assuming I can follow it, itll probably take hours to reach the end once we hit the city streets.  And depending on what we find, it could get rather messy and dangerous.

Right now, it would appear that everywhere is dangerous.  And wouldnt you prefer to remain at my side?  Please, I want to help.

Queen Ileosa counters, looking to the rest of you for support.  Regardless of whether or not the group agrees with the queens assessment that she could be useful, a few minutes later the group with at least Sabrina in tow make the journey down to the lower castle walls.  Sure enough, after a bit of searching she finds another faint spot nearly directly below the gardens above one  Trinias kidnappers were apparently relying on speed to get away rather than avoid any potential attempts at pursuit.  The pattern repeats at the Grand Mastaba  directly below the castle walls, down into the streets below.

Once the bustle of the upper-class Heights district streets comes into play, however, it is not as simple for Sabrina to follow the scent.  She has to stop at each intersection of streets to carefully circle, looking for confirmation of which direction Trinias kidnappers had gone.  As your path continues to remain in the Heights rather than turn down into Midpoint or back around into Old Korvosa, however, Sabrina seems to get an foreboding inkling of where the trail might lead.

Damnit, you bastards better not be going where I think youre heading.

The bodyguard mutters, but her hopes are in vain as several blocks and perhaps an hour later, you are standing in front of the dark, imposing front steps of the Cathedral of Asmodeus.

Aw, hells.  Thats not good.  I wasnt hoping these were some more of Lamms men, but it looks like the devil-humpers have decided to get involved.

Sabrina grumbles darkly, spitting the wad of gum out onto the stone steps leading up to the temples front doors.

Were not going to be able to storm this place.  This is going to have to be a job for Queen Ileosa.  Unless you lot have any better ideas?

----------


## Darvin

Dalen nods to Ileosa as she hesitates to deliver the spell. It wasn't his intent to cause her to second-guess herself. 

When Ileosa asks about the brooch Dalen doesn't hesitate to speak, "I was quite blind when this all occurred, so I do not know who holds the brooch now," he turns to his compatriots and casts his eyes across them, lingering slightly longer on Aliani and Jakkin, "if any of you have it, it should be returned to its _rightful_ owner. Now," 

Dalen remains silent throughout the remaining discussion, but watches intently as Dr. Reiner gets to work. Alchemy was an adjacent field to arcana. He keeps sufficient distance so as not to distract the skilled alchemist from his work. Dalen had some understanding of alchemy, but even a simple preparation would take him days to produce. 

As Ileosa pleads with Sabrina to join the hunt, Dalen's heart sinks. Ileosa's insistance on constantly sending Elliana to assist them was going to be troublesome now and forever it seemed. He needed to quickly diffuse this situation, and perhaps guide the queen towards a better understanding of the underlying problem, "I trust Sabrina's judgment in this matter. I have no doubts Elliana's assistance could be invaluable, but if Sabrina is not comfortable guaranteeing her safety then neither am I,"

Dalen follows their bloodhound along the trail through the city. He sighs when they reach their destination. In a fair game of wits, Dalen had every confidence in himself to outsmart and trick his adversaries. But the church of Asmodeus never played a fair game. And they'd make a point of getting back at anyone who cheated at the game better than they did. It was paramount they did not tip their hand. He stops to ponder whether they had any recourse that would not lead to likely ruin.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkins response to the Queens rather thorough destruction of Lamms poison pen letter is an amused quirking of one shaggy eyebrow; thats certainly one way of dealing with such an obviously unreliable source of accusations.  Not one he can much fault, personally.

When the subject of the broach comes up and Dalen...strongly suggests its return, the Halfling proceeds to absently pat about his clothing and pouches before abruptly holding up a finger to indicate inspiration, and draws the broach out of the pouch strapped to the leg opposite his hand crossbow.

*"Here we are, lass; knew I had it about here somewheres,"* he tells the queen with equal cheer and irreverence as he tosses the expensive piece of jewellery to her.  A pretty piece it was, but hardly theirs to keep.

The sailor manages to keep from scoffing as the fiction of Elliana is maintained past the point of reason, but shakes his head sadly at the Queens suggestion.

*"Nay, yer Majesty, were already taking your guard dog here, we cannae be depriving you of your handmaiden as well,"* he says dryly.  *"Better she stay here, to better help keep you safe with the rest of us off gallivanting about,"* he adds pointedly.  *"Tis dangerous enough of late on the streets that we shouldnt take chances we dont need ta."*

Jakkin, somehow, manages to refrain from making comments along the lines of their prize bitch following a scent  likely through the knowledge that the consequences would quite probably _hurt_  but a faint smile lurks within his beard for most of their tracking across the city.

The smile fades, unsurprisingly, at their arrival at the temple.  The suggestion of siccing the Queen on the Asmodeuns makes sense, of course, but possibly would take too long to come to fruition to save the poor artist.

*"We could always go knock an ask tsee her,"* he suggests, glancing at Dalen.  The boy seems quite capable of talking most people in circles, surely he could do no less here?

----------


## Darvin

Dalen shakes his head at Jakkin's suggestion, "It would be a terrible mistake to put them on alert, especially when we have no idea of what their agenda is or whose interests they serve," Dalen's eyes narrow, as he wonders aloud, "why is Trinia _so important?_ Her role in the scheme outlined by Lamm is so minor that it beggars belief that such powerful people would go to such ends to apprehend her. All the more reason why it cannot be left to stand, but at the same time our own ignorance in the matter can and will be used against us. That is practically the _specialty_ of the Church of Asmodeus,"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

> [COLOR="#B22222"]Youre the ones that brought her _here_.  Maybe you should have taken her to this magical far-off land of safety _first_.
> 
> Sabrina snarls back at Aliani, clearly not in the mood for his usual acerbic speeches.


He returned her snarl with a disarming smile. "There's an old proverb, Miss Merrin.  Osirian possibly?  Roughly translated, it says 'It is a poor shepherd who blames the lamb for bleeding on the butcher's table.' "  There was surprisingly little actual malice in his tone, but the point was made, and clear enough, he thought.

Other than that quip, he was content to remain silent, studying the adversary _(were they adversaries?  To be decided, to be sure; perhaps not yet; he'd have to keep an open mind...)_.

He let Sabrina do her thing, save for a small aside to her as they came to the end of the trail, a mild offering of reconciliation: "This tracking thing was a very good idea.  A very good idea."


Staring at the church of Asmodeus, his fists clenched to whiten his knuckles.  He offered a thought: "It's crazy to think that they even let them build this, and do what they do in here.  It's even crazier that the only people who got in trouble for any of it were the ones speaking out about it.  As if _that_ was the dangerous thing. Makes one understand where someone like Lamm comes from, if you pause to think about it for a moment."

"I've no good ideas for how to get in the front door, let alone get Miss Sabor out of here.  I must agree with Mister Longshanks that you're our best bet, Mister Rittle.  The right thing to do is we get a damn army to tear it down brick by brick, but I doubt we've got time for that.  I've no magic left, mind you, nor any charges in mom's brooch.  But I've got two eyes, two ears, and one mostly-ineffective bludgeon.  And Miss Sabor's armor, which I have every intent of returning.  And a big pile of gold in my satchel, if there's anything we need to formulate a plan.  "

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas squeezed her hand as he left her for what he hoped would be the last time. To Sabrina and the queen he made the only request he could with the opportunity. 

"If I may request her safety this night. If 'Elliana' might use her talents to protect my daughter as I escort this set of . I realize Trinia's disappearance puts the security of this palace into question regardless of the tireless work by Ser Merrin, but I still retain that trust for as long as she does. As long as you do."

The tiefling bowed to the two in front of him and readied his things. Wherever Trinia was taken, he hoped his preparations would be enough. More than that, a short expedition.

____________________________________

"Rotten hells."

Having arrived at the gates of Asmodeus' followers he wished it only be a decoy and the trail sharply turned toward nearly anywhere else.

"Greed being a virtue in this temple, gold is perhaps our best option for access. That or flaying... me? I'd rather we didn't."

Silas brushed back his whiskers against the scales of his jaw. 

"They're not collecting virgins again, are they?"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani, despite the situation, couldn't resist the opportunity for a little levity -- something they all could desperately use.  Himself most of all.

"Probably they are, yes."

"I suppose that makes you safe at least."

----------


## Darvin

> "It's crazy to think that they even let them build this, and do what they do in here.  It's even crazier that the only people who got in trouble for any of it were the ones speaking out about it.  As if _that_ was the dangerous thing. Makes one understand where someone like Lamm comes from, if you pause to think about it for a moment."


"When you burn everything else down the only buildings left over will be the ones made of stone," Dalen quips back as without diverting his eyes from the stone walls of the Asmodean temple, still torn between a desire to succeed here on his own merits and the many potential pitfalls from their own disadvantaged position, "it's not a proverb, by the way, but it is an allegory,"




> "I've no good ideas for how to get in the front door, let alone get Miss Sabor out of here.  I must agree with Mister Longshanks that you're our best bet, Mister Rittle.  The right thing to do is we get a damn army to tear it down brick by brick, but I doubt we've got time for that.  I've no magic left, mind you, nor any charges in mom's brooch.  But I've got two eyes, two ears, and one mostly-ineffective bludgeon.  And Miss Sabor's armor, which I have every intent of returning.  And a big pile of gold in my satchel, if there's anything we need to formulate a plan.  "


"It's _information_ more than anything. We have to presume, until proven otherwise, that Andaisin is somehow involved, and if that is the case they would be on the lookout for our faces. Simply walking into that temple would alert them to the fact that we know about Trinia being there, and that could ultimately make things harder. The last thing we want is to alert them and them move her... or worse," Dalen's eyes narrow, as he itches to use one of his few remaining spells, if only he could find the right target, "I have few spells left myself, but one of them is a Charm Person spell. But even then we'd need to find the right weak-willed mook who could spill the details before us, and a plot like this would be known to very few at the temple. They appreciate plausible deniability,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Ha! And yourself, I would hope." 

Silas scratched his chin as he took in Dalen's words.

"I fear it's too risky for one of us to simply waltz in even with a cloak of magic to hide our presence. I know I haven't the talent for it. As you know, my largest talent lays elsewhere - we clearly don't have time for such a method."

----------


## Darvin

After several awkward moments of silence, Dalen speaks, "the last thing we want to do is tip off the Asmodeans that their operation is compromised. Trinia is not at _immediate_ risk, and it would be better to confer with Ileosa as to how to best proceed," Dalen sighs, "much as I'd be pleased to solve this problem for her, from our current position we could easily just make a bigger mess of it. Let's head back to the castle,"

----------


## Inspectre

Sabrina bristles again but does not continue her argument with Aliani by adding more insults  it seems she is also willing to wait and see if they were to be allies or enemies, and so would not press the issue today.  Ileosa nods at Silass request, offering a promise that she may not be able to keep.

I will have her moved to one of the castles guest rooms, where she will be more comfortable until she awakens  and protected.  She will be safe here.

The queen catches the brooch that Jakkin tosses to her, examining It critically for a moment before closing her eyes with a soft sigh as she slides it into a pocket of her dress.

So it is true then.  All of it.  Oh Andy . . . I have been blinded by your lies for long enough.

Queen Ileosa seems to reach a decision, then, as she pushes herself up from her seat, waving all of you towards Sabrina.

It seems we all have our duties to perform, then.  Sabrina  go find Miss Sabor.  The rest of you, assist her however you can.  I will handle the rest.

And with that grim dismissal by the queen, you set out on your hunt with Sabrina.

**********

Several hours later and now standing in front of the imposing cathedral of Asmodeus, it is clear that while you may have found where Trinia Sabor was being held, rescuing her might be the more difficult portion of the endeavor.  At Alianis offer of reconciliation, Sabrina nods but otherwise keeps her eyes on the cathedral.

*Spoiler: Aliani*
Show


As you get close to Sabrina to offer your reconciliation, you note that her efforts were not without cost.  There was a slight tremor in her hands now, and her eyes were bloodshot, her pupils dilated and her eyelids twitching in a rhythm not dissimilar to the tremor in her hands.  It seems there are side-effects to this drug, and while not enough to cripple the bodyguard, it was just as well that you werent going to be storming the cathedral any time soon.

(OOC:  Mechanically, Sabrina has taken 7 points of Dex damage from using this drug for the past several hours.)



Were not going to be able to get inside that cathedral without being noticed  I certainly wont, anyway.  Hacking our way inside might be doable if they arent expecting it, but I doubt we could do it fast enough.  And the fallout would be apocalyptic, not that I wouldnt mind seeing this bit of urban blight put to the torch.  So that pretty much leaves talking our way through, and well . . . thats never been something I was very good at  and Dalen is right that we will probably get stopped fast there too.  The doormen probably dont know anything, save that their superiors want them to keep anyone who is asking questions _out_.  *sigh* Were going to need Her Majesty to get involved here.  Hopefully Miss Sabor can hold on until then, because theres nothing we can do for her right now.

Sabrina spares a final sweeping glance at the blood-red spires toping each point of the cathedrals star-shaped structure, and then turns away.

Ill be back.

She growls to herself, and then leads the way back to the palace.  Before youve even arrived at the front gates, it is clear that something has happened here during the few hours of your hunt.  A large procession of guards is escorting a carriage through the streets away from the castle as you approach the bottom of the Grand Mastaba atop which the castle rests, and there is a double shift of city guardsmen manning the gates.  Sabrina pushes her way through the guardsmen without even stopping for an explanation, motioning for you to follow her.  Shouting questions at more guardsmen patrolling the hallways as she passes, Sabrina is guided up to the throne room of the castle, where you find Queen Ileosa speaking with Field Marshall Kroft.  The queen is largely unharmed, although light bruises around her throat and her one shoulder hanging bare due to the dress being torn away in that spot clearly show something violent occurred during your absence.  

As you enter, Kroft and Queen Ileosa are wrapping up their conversation, and the Field Marshall is dismissed with a quiet nod of Ileosas head.  As she passes the group, Kroft locks eyes with Sabrina and whispers And where have you been, bodyguard?  Sabrina clenches her fists and takes one step back to follow Kroft out, but then stops herself with a quiet hiss of breath and turns away to rejoin the group in approaching the queen.  As she did the first time you met her, rather than sitting on the Crimson Throne atop the dias, Ileosa instead chooses to sit down on the steps leading up to it, absently rubbing at her throat as she watches all of you approach.

So  how did your hunt go?  Did you manage to find Miss Sabor, or do we need to look into other means to pick up her trail?

We found her  but nevermind that!  What in the _Hells_ happened here!?

Ileosa merely looks down at the palm of her right hand for several long moments in reply, staring down at the blackened, crumpled ball of metal attached to a thin broken chain that she cradled  the remains of her medallion of Lorris, the Savior Hound.  Finally, she speaks quietly, exhaustion oozing through every word.

I may have been a bit reckless in your absence, Im afraid.

Ileosa closes her fist around the ruined medallion.

But at least now, Korvosa no longer has anything to fear from Ambassador Andaisin.

Your Majesty . . . what did you do!?

Sabrina grunted, crossing her arms with a scowl at the vagueness of Queen Ileosas words.  With a tired sigh, Ileosa breathes out the words of a spell, and suddenly there was two Ileosas in the room  the one sitting on the stairs with her eyes closed in concentration and one up on the Crimson Throne itself, rapping her fingers in impatience against the armrests.  Through the stained-glass windows that line either side of the throne room, the sun shifts position, traveling backward through the sky several hours.  Clearly an illusion of some sort, but a convincing one nonetheless.  

(OOC:  Technically the illusion would not communicate Ileosas inner monologue as well, but it helps to set the mood of the scene, so enjoy the cutscene!)

*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 18*
Show


Ileosa casts Major Image (3rd level Bard spell), using the image to replay what happened in the throne room a few hours ago.  Perhaps a bit grandiose to cover the entire room in the illusion, but Im going to take some cinematic liberties here.   :Small Tongue: 



*Earlier*

Musical Theme

Left behind by her allies  perhaps her only ones in the entire city  Ileosa could have surrendered to her fears of inadequacy, but she managed to hold those at bay with the thought that this was instead an opportunity.  Now that she had incontrovertible proof of Andaisins betrayal, a confrontation was inevitable, and it needed to be done soon while Ileosas raw anger was still larger than her fear of her former mentor.  There were questions Ileosa had to ask her, and anyone else present at this confrontation would only complicate things further.  But it was not going to be easy - even with the storm of emotions driving her forward Ileosa was not sure she had the strength.

Nonetheless, a plan began to form to her mind as she supervised several servants carefully carrying Vjala into a guest bedroom and leaving one servant behind to watch over her until she awakened.  After that, she busied herself making several preparations for the confrontation, before finally utilizing a partially depleted wand of Sending she had procured for emergencies to contact Ambassador Andaisin, wherever in Korvosa she was lurking right now.

Queen Ileosa demands your presence at Castle Korvosa.  There are crucial matters we must discuss without delay.  It would be unwise to ignore this request.

Adopting such an aggressive tone was certain to irritate Andaisin, but Ileosa hoped that very disrespect would convince her to immediately respond rather than ignoring the summons.  Sure enough, her knowledge of her former mentor was confirmed by a terse reply moments later  *Very well.*  Now the only thing that Ileosa could do was wait for Andaisins arrival, and seeking as much of an advantage as she could Ileosa elected to hold the confrontation in Castle Korvosas throne room.

As she waited alone for Andaisins arrival, Ileosa struggled to maintain control over the rising maelstrom in her mind.  She tried forcing herself to sit in her husbands chair, the much-maligned Crimson Throne.  It was just an uncomfortable chair with inadequate padding  it was the person sitting in it who made it what it was, and that man had passed from this world several weeks ago.  Ileosa drummed her fingers against the thrones armrests until they ached and she was forced to stop.  

Then she got up and paced back and forth in front of the throne, walking in between the two massive stained-glass windows that dominated the walls on each side of the throne.  The throne room was lined with such windows, each a mural depicting one of Korvosas previous rulers. On Ileosas left was Eodred  the first Eodred Arabasti, the man who became Korvosas first king after Cheliax abandoned its former colony.  On Ileosas right was Queen Domina Arabasti, her Eodreds mother, who claimed the Crimson Throne in a similar manner to Ileosa  the death of her husband.  

Apparently there had been persistent rumors that the blade that claimed the life of Eodreds father had been hired by Domina.  Those same voices also had said that her rule wont last more than a year, but The Mithril Queen went on to rule Korvosa for nearly twenty years.  Moreover, she was one of Korvosas most beloved rulers, for it was under her firm hand that Korvosa grew from a floundering colony into a thriving city, the Jewel of Varisia.  Ileosa wished to emulate her, or at least her success, but Domina was known by another name in quieter circles  the Infernal Queen.  

There were as many dark rumors about Domina as there were historical facts, including that she took literal devils into her bed.  Eodred never confirmed any of those rumors, but he did say that she was a cold, hard woman  worthy of her title of The Mithril Queen.  Ileosa never got to meet Domina, as a fire broke out one night under mysterious circumstances and consumed the royal bed chambers  perhaps the devils coming to reclaim their Infernal Queen.  

Gazing up into the unyielding eyes of Dominas likeness now decorating one wall of her former throne room, Ileosa can tell that Domina would not have liked her.  Despite both coming to Korvosa from Cheliax, despite facing the same challenges of rule, Domina would never have approved of her sons wife.  Just over a third of Eodreds age, Ileosa knew what her nickname was in the backrooms of Korvosa  the Whore Queen.  Even now Ileosa felt as if Dominas eyes were boring into her soul from the afterlife via her stained glass image.  Disapproving of her.  Judging her.  _Whore Queen_.

The thought of it filled Ileosa with rage, and she decided to have the image of Domina removed, to be replaced with one of Eodred II, Dominas son and Ileosas husband.  She was about to start looking around for something that she could use to start the demolition process herself when the double doors at the end of the room boomed open.  Lady Andaisin, Ambassador of Cheliax, and Ileosas former mentor strode in a moment later, still glowering from Ileosas disrespectful summons.  _Good_.

*I hope there is a good reason for you to summon me without notice  nor an apology for your betrayal at the Council meeting.*

Andaisin snapped, earning a disdainful sneer from Ileosa  it took all of her self-control not to fling herself forward and wrap her hands around the old hags neck.  Instead, she dug her nails into her right palm as she walked down the dias to stand directly in front of her former mentor, reaching her other hand into the pocket of her dress.

Funny that you should mention betrayal.  I called you here to tell you that I know.

*Know what?  Im not in the mood for guessing games, Ily.*

I.  _Know_.

Ileosa repeated, producing the brooch that she gave Andaisin upon her being appointed Cheliaxs ambassador to Korvosa and flinging it directly into her face.  The woman flinched and staggered back, letting the piece of jewelry clatter to the floor in front of her.  She hid her surprise well, but Ileosa knew her old friend well enough to see the slight narrowing of the eyes  her only tell.  Even so, Andaisin still attempted to brazen it out with a lie.

*Oh!  You found the brooch!  I had feared it would be lost forever after those criminals broken into my residence and made off with it!  Did those crass thugs you so fancy find it somewhere?*

Do we really need to do this?  Do I really need to say the words, Andy?  They found it on Gaedren Lamm, the man you hired to _murder_ my husband!  To _murder_ ME!  What was it?  Payment?  Or insurance so that you couldnt do the same to him after the deed was done!?

Ileosa growled, her voice growing louder as she started to lose control of her temper.  Seeing that feigning innocence wasnt working, Andaisin tried indignation next.

*After all that Ive done for you, you think that I am capable of such a thing!?  And youre basing this all on . . . what?  The insinuations of a couple low-born street toughs?  What would I have to gain from murdering you, anyway?
*
Oh, I know *exactly* what youre capable of, what I cant figure out is why!  I have given you everything that youve asked for, and more!  Why?  Why couldnt you let me have my little bit of happiness!?

The two were alone in the room, as the details of this conversation had to remain private for Ileosas political survival, given the inconvenient truths Andaisin knew.  She had a contingent of guards waiting just outside the room, but even so that might have been a mistake.  For just like the viper that she was, Andaisin suddenly went cold, and struck.  One hand flashed out to seize Ileosas right wrist, while the other came up to clamp down around her throat just under her chin.  Choked into silence, Ileosa could only listen as Andaisin pulled her close and hissed into her ear.

*You want to know why, you stupid little whore?  Because you just answered your own question!  That crown of yours, that you didnt even earn, has gone to your head.  Youve forgotten your place in our little relationship, and needed a reminder that *I* am the master.  And you?  Youre just some lucky piece of cheap flesh that I scooped out of the gutter to make into a lady.  A queen.  But you were too stupid to just lie on your back and do your part, werent you?
*
Andaisin laughed in her face, her breath fetid and vile  proof that her corruption had grown from the inside out.

*No, you had to go and commit the cardinal sin of the grifter  you fell for the mark!  So *thats* why Eodred had to die.  And thats why even though I may have hired Gaedren Lamm to do the deed, neither of us killed your precious husband.  YOU killed him.*

Keeping her choking hand locked around Ileosas throat, Andaisin released her grip on the queens wrist, only to then plunge that hand down into the neckline of Ileosas dress.  After a moment of blindly fishing her hand around, Andaisin withdrew her hand with Ileosas medallion of Lorris pinched in between thumb and forefinger.  With a sharp tug, Andaisin snapped the thin chain holding the medallion around Ileosas neck and then regarded the plain jewelry with a bored look of disdain.

*Lamm may have overstepped his bounds a bit, but I wasnt sure that you could be re-educated.  You have always been soft, despite my attempts to drill the ugliness of life into your head.  I suppose thats my fault for being too gentle in my teaching methods, allowing you your little indulgences  such as your ridiculous faith.  That ends now.*

Clenching her hand into a fist around the medallion, Andaisin spit the words of a spell, and then opened her fist to allow the medallion to slide off her fist, the metal blackened and reshaped into a crumbled ball.  As Ileosa struggled to focus her greying vision on the defiled symbol, Andaisin continued her menacing lecture.

*After the embarrassment you dealt me the other day, Im no longer sure that youre worth the trouble.  And thanks to you, I have other avenues to power now.  So Im going to give you one last chance to show that you understand your place.  And if you fail to convince me, I may just have to make you be the next victim of the Curse of the Crimson Throne.  So you are going to show me what I taught you . . . and fall to your knees, little whore!
*
Her point made, Andaisin released her grip on Ileosas throat, and switched to gripping her on the left shoulder instead.  Andaisin dug her fingers into Ileosas shoulder like talons, and as the queen winced Andaisin applied steady pressure downward.

N-no . . . s-stop . . .

Ileosa wheezed, her legs buckling under Andaisins relentless grip.  Rage and grief battled against years of carefully bred fear, and just when it seemed that fear would win out, something gave a little push in the opposite direction.  And Ileosa snapped.

In one smooth motion that almost looked as if Ileosa had practiced it, she suddenly dropped to one knee, throwing Andaisin off-balance, while swinging her right hand up and around in a haymaker punch that caught Andaisin directly in the eye.  The head of Ileosas former mentor snapped to one side from the blow, and the left shoulder of Ileosas dress was torn open as Andaisin tried and failed to maintain her grip.  Unable to maintain her balance, Andaisin tumbled to the floor, hard, and lay sprawled there for several long seconds, either stunned by the blow itself or Ileosas audacity.  

When she finally regained the presence of mind to scramble back up to her feet with a feral snarl, Ileosa had already regained her footing and was waiting.  Andaisin stood back up to be confronted with the point of the concealed rapier Ileosa had acquired from the castles treasury for her personal protection.  Faced with this latest surprise from her former pupil, Andaisin was forced to relent.  Relaxing her fingers from their clawed positions, Andaisin spread her hands wide, out from her body in a gesture of surrender.  Ileosa extended the point of her rapier to the hollow of Andaisins throat in response, and then a little further, drawing a bead of blood that rapidly froze to the tip of the magical rapier.

I should kill you right here and now for what youve done.

Ileosa hissed, and Andaisins only defense was a confident smile.

*Then do it.*

She rasped, careful not to speak too loudly, and push her own throat even deeper onto the rapier.

*But know that if you do it will mean war with Cheliax.  Im still their ambassador, thanks to you, remember?  You may have survived the Councils nomination, but how will they react when they learn youve managed to start a war with their homeland?  You wont last a day.*

But now it was Ileosas turn to give a cruel smile.

Ah yes, that.  I suppose I forgot to mention that I contacted Her Imperial Magistrix, Abrogail Thrune a few hours ago.  After explaining the situation to her, she agreed that having an Urgathoite Whore as her representative was unacceptable.  Your ambassadorship is hereby revoked, and you are instructed to immediately return to Cheliax to explain yourself to the Imperial Court.

*W-what!?*

Andaisin hissed in disbelief, her mask of control shattering as she staring up at her former pupil in open horror.  It was the first time Ileosa had ever seen her afraid, and she felt a shiver of thrill at eliciting such a response.  Time to deliver the follow-up blow.

Of course, if youd rather be spared the indignity of returning to Cheliax in disgrace, you could instead confess your involvement in Eodreds death.  With the evidence of a full confession to regicide, Im sure I would be within my rights to have you arrested and remain imprisoned here in Korvosa.  Perhaps if you give up your backers and co-conspirators, I can even convince the Arbiters to decree life imprisonment over the . . . usual sentence.

Unfortunately, Andaisins shock fades quickly, and the former ambassadors eyes narrow as she rasps out her reply.

*So . . . the slow death of a heretic in Cheliax, or the slow death of a kingslayer here.  Not much of a choice, but if I am to choose one, Id rather embrace the ravaging flames of Hell than submit myself to your mercy.
*
Despite scratching a thin line of frostbite across her throat, Andaisin nonetheless twists her head so that she can spit down onto the crumbled medallion of Lorris, dealing one last insult to Ileosas faith.  Forcing herself to remain calm even though it would be so easy to drive the rapier forward through the bitchs throat, Ileosa let out a soft sigh as she lifted the rapier away from Andaisins throat.

Thats the option that I thought you would take.  Guards!

At Ileosas loud summons, the contingent of guards Ileosa had requested, Field Marshall Kroft at their head, throw open the doors and step into the throne room.

Escort Ambassador Andaisin to the docks, if you would.  She is scheduled to board _The Direption_, which is leaving port for Cheliax this evening.

*You had this all planned out in advance, didnt you?  I never would have thought you so capable of destroying me so utterly . . .*

Andaisin whispered, slowly pushing herself up to her feet, looking her former pupil up and down with a look that was equal parts admiration and despair.

I had a good teacher.  Good-bye, Ambassador.

Ileosa said coldly, dismissing the despondent Andaisin who turned and tromped over to the waiting guardsmen, who moved to surround and escort her outside while Field Marshall Kroft approached warily.

Are you alright . . . Your Majesty?  And are you certain that just allowing her to leave Korvosa is the right choice, if she is as involved in Lamms conspiracy as you claimed to me?

Kroft said quietly, turning to look back at Andaisin being effectively marched out of the throne room by the detachment of guardsmen.  Ileosa slips the rapier back into the magical pocket of her dress and allows herself a slight smile at Andaisins departing back.

I am better than I have been in these past few weeks, Field Marshall.  And you underestimate the Cheliax Courts reaction to learning that their ambassador was secretly a worshipper of Urgathoa.  The Council of Nobles was disgusted, but the Imperial Court will be incensed.  Most likely, she will be imprisoned upon her return to Cheliax, and then tortured until Her Imperial Magistrix Abrogail Thrune is satisfied that the insult has been repaid.  From all that Ive heard, she is not satisfied easily.

Charming.

Kroft grunts, frowning although its unclear if the Field Marshall was disapproving of Cheliaxs manner of handling political embarrassments, allowing them to be the ones to administer Andaisins punishment, or how Ileosa handled the whole matter.

*Now*

The illusion breaks apart into rapidly fading mist as Queen Ileosa opens her eyes once more.  Sabrina simply stares at Ileosa.

When did you arrange all of this, Your Majesty?

Oh, since you left.  Ive been very busy, but thought that it was necessary to act quickly and decisively, before Andaisin could poison any more of this city.

The queen gives a slight shudder at the word poison, and frowns as Sabrina shakes her head.

You should have waited until I was here to protect you.  And what were you thinking, confronting her without any guards present!?  She could have killed you!

Ileosa winces as she reaches up to probe her bruised throat.

I had not expected her to react with violence so abruptly, but I suppose I should have.  Even so, this was something I had to do alone, Sabrina.  Both for myself, and because I needed to minimize the risk of her speaking dangerous truths about my past and where I came from.  Truths I havent revealed to you yet, because I feared they would change how you perceive me, and 

In response Sabrina drops to one knee, putting her eyes level with the stair-lounging Ileosas.  They lock eyes, and Sabrina says rather forcefully, There is [b]nothing[/i] you can say that will cause my loyalty to waver, Your Majesty.  I am with you until the end.

Ileosa freezes for a moment, and then smiles and nods, clearly relieved even if she had doubted Sabrinas loyalty to remain unshaken at the revelations that she had shared with all of you.

I am glad to hear it, Sabrina.  And I will tell you everything, but . . . can it wait a little while longer?  Today has already been an exhausting day, and I imagine the next few will not be any easier.  So what of Miss Sabor?  You did say you had found her.

Sabrina nods, rising back up to her feet, but grimacing as she reveals what you had discovered.

Unfortunately, she seems to be a guest at the Cathedral of Asmodeus.  Rather than causing a rather bloody scene, we decided it was best to come back here to see if you would prefer a more . . . political approach.

Given the way Sabrina spits out the word political, it seems she would have preferred the bloody approach, if it had been more likely to succeed.  The queen for her part simply wrinkles her brow in confusion.

The Cathedral of Asmodeus!?  That doesnt make any sense . . . are they involved with Andaisin, then?

Sabrinas only answer to this question is a helpless shrug, prompting Queen Ileosa to rub her eyes after sitting up.

Well, you were right in bringing this back to me.  We need to figure out why theyre involved in this now, and preferably without letting them know we are aware of their involvement now.  I dont have a lot of contacts within the Church of Asmodeus, but I will see what I can do.  For now 

There is a knock at the door, followed by a servant peeking inside.

Your pardon, Your Majesty, but you asked to be informed when the, er . . . guest woke up?  Well, shes up now and asking questions.

Queen Ileosa smiles and nods at Silas, stretching before moving to stand up  which Sabrina offers a supporting hand for her to grasp onto, easily pulling the queen back up to her feet with no effort.

It would seem that your daughter has recovered from her ordeal, hopefully.  You should go to her.

Ileosa says to Silas, and then gestures to dismiss all of you.

Meanwhile, I will see what information I can gather on the Church of Asmodeus and their possible motives for kidnapping Miss Sabor.  And, perhaps, manage to get a bit of sleep myself somewhere in there.

***************************************

The servant escorts you down through the castles winding corridors to a well-appointed guest room, inside of which holds Vjala propped up in a luxurious bed.  The young tieflings eyes are barely open, but shes clearly aware of her surroundings as she weakly pushes herself up into a sitting position upon seeing you enter the room, although her gaze is largely fixated on Silas.

I know Im in the palace, but . . . how did I get here?

She manages to croak out as a greeting, and then turns to the servant for a moment.

Water . . . please.

The servant frowns at the order, but obediently bustles off to go get some water for Vjalas obviously parched throat as she turns her bloodshot eyes back to her father.

I saw Mom.  And . . . Grandfather.  He has her, doesnt he?  Or was that . . . was that just another horror I saw among the nightmares?

(OOC:  Up to you, PiccadillyPi, if Silas knows what has happened to Vjarha or if her fate is a mystery even to him.)

Vjala asked, closing her eyes and shuddering at the memories of what Lamms mystical drug had shown her.  But she immediately snaps her eyes open again and pushes herself up in the bed, groaning at the effort.

It doesnt matter.  Listen, you need to know what Lamm is planning!  Hes found something down in the Vaults under the city  some sort of old Runelord cache.  Hes never trusted me enough to let me down there, but I overheard some of his conversations with those blue-skinned freaks.  Theres some sort of weapon down there, that they didnt know how to operate.  Thats why Lamm attacked the Deathshead Vaults - to break out an expert on Thassilon runes who could maybe translate the controls!  Youve got to stop him before the professor manages to translate those runes!  Lamm seemed to think he could level the whole city with this weapon if he could figure out how to use it!

Here, Vjala breaks into a coughing fit, and the servant returns with a tray holding a pitcher of water and several silver goblets just in time.  Vjala elects to simply use the pitcher as her glass, pouring the water down into her throat and earning a frown from the servant at the rivulets of water dribbling off her chin down onto the silk bedsheets.  While she slakes her thirst, you explain that Lamm destroying the city wasnt likely to be a worry, given that he was dead now twice-over.  That earns a startling spray of spit-up water from Vjala and another frown from the servant, and after downing half the pitcher Vjala sets it back onto the tray and collapses back into the bed.

Oh.  Well . . . I guess that doesnt matter anymore, then.  Whats going to happen to me?  I was completely out of it there, so maybe I was just imagining it, but I thought I heard Marcus Endrin saying that I was going to be arrested as Lamms accomplice.  I suppose I should make myself scarce, then . . . unless youre here to arrest me?

Vjala attempts to push herself up so that she can sit up to swing her legs out of bed, but only manages to get halfway up before her arms buckle and she falls back into the soft beds confines.  It is clear that while conscious again, shes still very weak from her ordeal and would not be escaping custody any time soon.  Assuming the queen was willing to shelter yet another guest, Vjala could probably stay here, although after Trinias brazen kidnapping perhaps she would not be safe from reprisal from Lamms remaining little blue friends or the Sable Marines even here inside the castle.

(OOC:  Up to the party here to decide if Vjala should remain in the castle, or if one of you are going to take her in for the night.  Regardless, this ends the current days events unless there are any that the party wishes to instigate on their own.)

----------


## Inspectre

*Next Morning*

In the morning, each of you barely has time for breakfast before a messenger arrives from the castle, barring notice that Queen Ileosa was once more requesting your presence.  You are shown inside the palace immediately upon arrival, but rather than being directed to the gardens or the throne room, you instead are escorted up to the royal bed chambers.  

The door to this series of several interconnected rooms is still marred with gashes from where Lamms  or was that Haelunas?  men had attempted to break in on the night of Eodreds murder and add Ileosa to the death toll.  Ileosa, Sabrina, and several servants are just beyond the door, in what was effectively the sitting room.  Despite her earlier hopes, it didnt seem as if Her Majesty had gotten much sleep after all, as her eyes are bleary and lightly bloodshot, and she is periodically sipping from a porcelain cup and saucer that seems to be holding some sort of steaming, dark-colored tea.  She is dressed far more elaborately than you have seen her to this point, clad in an ostentatious scarlet-red dress that the servants orbiting around her continue to add more ornate details and jewelry onto.  It seems that Her Majesty was dressing to impress today.

Stiffling a yawn, Queen Ileosa gestures you towards the nearby table, which in addition to her saucer and cup also held an open paper invitation, stamped with the star of Asmodeus.

Apologies for the lack of notice, but I received that invitation from High Priest Ornher Reebs a few hours ago.  Apparently, he wishes to speak with me regarding recent revelations concerning His Majesty King Eodreds departure from this mortal coil.  Given what weve learned about the Churchs recent actions, I imagine we all know what this is really about.

Trinia.

Sabrina clarifies with a grimace, earning a nod from Ileosa, which nearly costs one of the servants a finger as they were attempting to weave her hair around the jagged metal spikes of the iron crown perched on Ileosas head.  Ileosa waves the servants off, and then absently reaches up and smooths her hair back into place herself as she continues to explain.

Im not sure if this is a response to Ambassador Andaisins departure, some sort of test to determine how much I know of her conspiracy  and its remaining participants  or some other game.  But if I am to go speak to High Priest Reebs within his seat of power, Id prefer to do it with Sabrina and all of you at my side.  Just in case this isnt a simple conversation.

With an invitation like that, it was hard to refuse, and so it was that you all found yourselves once again in front of the Cathedral of Asmodeus as you step out of the royal carriage which ferried all of you here.  As you start up the steps of the imposing cathedral, Queen Ileosa whispers to all of you.

I did contact Field Marshall Kroft and request a contingent of city guardsmen to be on standby in the event anything happens, and I have a wand of Sending to contact her should we need them.

As if theyre going to be able to do anything if the Asmodeans decide to lock us inside.

Sabrina growls, prompting a grim smile from Ileosa.

Well in that case, if theyve locked us in with them I expect you to kill them all, Sabrina.

Sabrina matches Ileosas smile with a feral grin of her own.

That, I can do.

As would be expected of such a meeting between powerful people, the Asmodeans are indeed expecting you, a delegation of several acolytes and some sort of mid-level functionary within the Church greeting your group just inside the cathedrals massive front doors.  What is somewhat less expected is that after the welcoming party escorts you up to the third-floor of the cathedrals northeast spire, they leave you all seated out in the carpeted hallway ostensibly just outside Ornher Reebs office.  For the better part of an hour.  Sabrina is up and pacing back and forth in the narrow hallway within five minutes, while Ileosa remains primly seated, hands folded in her lap.

This is simply Reebs making a statement.  By making me wait, he is saying the Church is above the Crimson Throne.  He can have his fun if it means we get what we want in the end.

I ought to show him what I think of that by kicking down the damn door to his office and dragging him out here!

Sabrina fumes, but manages to keep her temper for the better part of an hour, until she finally throws up her hands and marches over to the door.

Thats it, Im going to 

Sabrina doesnt get to finish that thought, as the door swings open in front of her, and an acolyte pokes her head out through the door, shoving it open wide and bowing.

His Infernal Excellency will see you now.

The acolyte then steps aside to allow you admittance into the richly appointed office, which does indeed have a silver-haired older man with closely trimmed goatee seated behind a black oak desk  Ornher Reebs, High Priest of Asmodeus.  Reebs does not get up from his leather upholstered chair as Queen Ileosa enters the room, although he does gesture to the single hand-backed chair sitting in front of desk  the sole other source of seating in the room.  The acolyte takes up position standing against the wall off to the right side of the door, and Sabrina moves to match the woman by standing against the wall off to the left side of the door.  Queen Ileosa sits herself down in front of Reebs desk, and the high priest gives her a faint, disdainful smile.

(OOC:  You may position your characters within the room as you wish, although I would recommend the left side of the room for reasons which will shortly become apparent.)

*My apologies for the wait, Your Majesty, but I have been quite busy this morning.
*
No one else besides the acolyte and Reebs is in the room, and Reebs desk is completely bare.

Of course.  As you might imagine, I am quite busy with preparations for my coronation in a few days.  As such, I am afraid that I do not have much time for pleasantries.  So let us immediately discuss the matter that you invited me here for  something involving the death of my husband, I believe?

The corner of Reebs mouth quirks upward in a bit of a smirk, but he nods.

*Very well, Your Majesty.  Simply put, I understand that there are many within the city who believe that you are responsible for His Majestys death.  I do not happen to be one of them, although I am afraid that the Church cannot at this time endorse or denounce your rule.  We must maintain neutrality, you understand.*

Of course.  However?

*However, we have been presented with an opportunity by several concerned members of the faith, who have taken it upon themselves to investigate.  Perhaps you are aware that you are not the only one suspected by the Guard responsible for regicide, but given you were sheltering one of the other suspects within the castle perhaps not.*

If you are referring to Trinia Sabor, the city guard have already investigated her and found nothing of note  the girl is innocent.

*Not so, Im afraid, although it is more evidence that the City Guard has grown incompetent under the administration of Field Marshall Cressidia Kroft.  You see, these concerned members of the faith took it upon themselves to apprehend the girl and deliver her here for us to conduct our own interrogation.  Completely of their own accord, mind you, as the Church would never sanction such a violation of the palace grounds.  You may rest assured that they will be properly disciplined for their lack of propriety, nonetheless it is good that they did so, as the criminal Trinia Sabor confessed her sins during our interrogation.*

She . . . WHAT!?

*I assure you, our interrogators are quite thorough, and very efficient.*

A confession no doubt given as the result of torture 

*Which, your Majesty may or may not be aware, is legally admissible to the Arbiters.  However, there were several irregularities within her confession that prompted me to consult with you before sending it along to the Arbiters for judgement.  You see, there were several statements in Miss Sabors confession, which despite being somewhat unclear, suggest that you, Queen Ileosa Arabasti, were responsible for hiring Miss Sabor to poison your husband.  Which, when combined with the fact that Miss Sabor was hired to create a painting as a gift for you, and was sheltered at the palace as your guest following the revelation that the city guard was investigating her potential involvement in King Eodreds death . . . well, such insinuations could prove highly damaging to your burgeoning rule.  However, it is possible that the one transcribing Miss Sabors confession simply misheard her, and thus we have transcribed a second confession which has redacted all of those unclear statements to prevent any confusion that the one ultimately guilty for His Majestys death was Miss Sabor and Miss Sabor alone.*

Are you extorting me for something, High Priest?

*Extorting you?  No, I am merely informing you of something that you might find deeply concerning.  Much like how the Church has found it deeply disturbing that in a time of such crisis, you would deem it fit to hire the Order of the Nail to waste their time with patrols and surveys of the realm outside of Korvosa.  But perhaps we can find a way to alleviate each others concerns  I have already drawn up a new contract for the Order of the Nail, asking them to return to Korvosa to be available should any additional riots break out.  It just requires your signature.*

Smoothly, Reebs extracts a contract from a drawer in his desk, and lays it out onto the desk in front of Ileosa, followed by an ink well and quill.  Ileosa gives a panicked glance at each of you, and then turns her attention to the contract, slowly reading down through what was no doubt a long and nearly impenetrable wall of legalese.  Eventually, she stops partway through and looks up at Reebs.

While this contract clearly addresses your concern, High Priest, I have yet to see how this would alleviate my own concerns.

*Ah, you need to keep reading then, Your Majesty  paragraph 10, subsection b, line 12  In an effort to promote closer collaboration with the Crimson Throne and the Church of Asmodeus, the Church shall also immediately dispatch a clear transcription of the interrogation results of the criminal Trinia Sabor.*

I see.  Im afraid that does little to alleviate my concern, however, that the . . . wrong confession is sent to the Arbiters.

*Well, unless you wish the contract to explicitly state that the Church of Asmodeus is removing unclear statements that could implicate the queen in the kings murder, this is the best that can be done.  Rest assured, well make sure that the right transcript is sent to the Arbiters.  After all, you would find it difficult to usher in the return of the Order should the Council seek to depose you immediately after your coronation.*

Reversing my previous decision in sending the Order of the Nail out to patrol the land beyond Korvosas city walls is also likely to leave the Council concerned about my ability to provide stable rule.

*Frankly, Your Majesty, that is not our concern.  You may phrase the Orders return however you wish, so long as they are back and protecting the people of Korvosa within one week of your coronation, as stated in paragraph 4, subsection b, line 2.  Otherwise . . .*

You send a new, updated confession to the Arbiters, I imagine.

*Precisely.  But if youll just sign here, and here, that will not need to be a concern.  So long as you hold up your end of the contract, of course.
*
And what of Trinia Sabor?

*The Church will keep custody of her until the Arbiters provide an official judgement, but I imagine with an actual confession in hand their decision will be swift.  Everyone wants this matter settled, anyway, and so I am sure there will be no dissent.  Eodreds murderer will have been found, the matter laid to rest at last, and the people of Korvosa can rest easy.  As for the girl herself, we are well equipped to carry out her sentence.  After the prescribed number of weeks, we will allow her to expire and then cremate the remains.  Unlike the Church of Pharasma, we do not fear the potential of incorporeal undeath  when we are finished, there will be nothing left to come back.*

How efficient of you.

*Thank y-*

I wasnt finished, High Priest.  How efficient of you, to have a plan to wrap up all the controversy surrounding Eodreds death, by providing a self-confessed murderer who you then quietly dispose of.  As if that will satisfy the people of Korvosas desire for justice, or assuage their fears that they will be crushed in the following power struggle for the throne.

*The opinion of the random peasant on the street is irrelevant, Your Majesty.  I am aware that you are young, and a stranger to Korvosa, and so I strongly advise you to heed the advice of your betters when I say that this is how business is done here.*

And I am Korvosas sovereign!  If I deem a new course of doing business is in Korvosas best interests, then that is *my* right!  And I say that I will not take the Crimson Throne, only to have the question of who murdered my husband quietly answered out of sight like some political maneuver!

*Then you are not only young, but a fool, Your Majesty.  The people of Korvosa you place so much importance on do not care that your husband was murdered  nobles are assassinated from time to time.  They do not care if it was you, or Trinia Sabor, or Gaedren Lamm who did the deed.  They just want the matter settled so that Korvosa can go back to normal, regardless of who sits upon the Crimson Throne now.  Your desire for justice is only dragging the uncertainty out and prolonging the peoples anxiety that their government no longer functions.  But if you wish to leave it up to the people to decide who is most responsible for King Eodreds death, then I suppose we have nothing further to discuss!*

Reebs reaches for the contract, but Ileosa blocks his hand with one of hers while picking up the quill with her other.

Alright!  Then let us write an addendum to this contract, releasing Trinia Sabor into my custody.  If she murdered my husband as your confession claims, then I wish to personally oversee her just punishment.  Would that not be my right?  And with your concerns already laid to rest by my reinstating the Order of the Nail as Korvosas protectors  as needed  what does it matter to the Church of Asmodeus what is done with the criminal?

*We could create an addendum to that effect . . .*

And here Reebs smiles, an unsettling expression when on his face.

*But Im afraid that arrangements have already been made, supplies requestioned, you understand.  The Church would also be taking some risk in releasing the Kingslayer from its custody, as we would no longer be able to ensure she was properly punished for her crimes.  Compensation would be *

What do you want now?

*Well, the Cathedrals twentieth anniversary is coming up, and it would be nice if we could enact a similar ritual to *

Are you insane!?  The public outrage from your little founding ceremony nearly toppled Dominas reign, and she was a beloved ruler for over a decade at that point!  Absolutely no human sacrifice will be tolerated for this anniversary of yours!

**sigh* A pity, but I suppose you have a point there.  Very well.  Hrmm . . . how about a sign of public support, then?  You wish to take custody of the girl to improve your own appearances as a just and hands-on ruler to the people of Korvosa.  You can improve the Churchs appearance by becoming an official participating member of the congregation.*

What!?

*Queen Domina was, of course, a visible and open supporter of the Church, but her son King Eodred was pointedly an Abadarite.  As far as Im aware, you have not publicly worshipped at any of the churches within Korvosa.  Your Chelish upbringing certainly suggests that your allegiance is to Asmodeus, but as far as I am aware you have never seen fit to confirm that.  And given that your mentor, Ambassador Andaisin, was recently outed to have been an Urgathoite, one is left to wonder if there is a reason you keep your worship private, Your Majesty.*

I see . . .

Queen Ileosa is silent for several long moments after that, but rather than looking to any of you for guidance she instead sets her jaw and nods.

Very well, High Priest.  I shall endeavor to put in appearances at your services.  Perhaps you would also be willing to attend my coronation, to provide Asmodeuss blessing upon my rule?

*I think I can clear my schedule for that.  Oh, and our services are normally just after sunset on Starday and Sunday.*

At that Reebs, motions the acolyte forward, and the woman takes the pen out of Ileosas hand and begins to scribe an addendum to the contract in a large blank spot at the bottom of the paper.  She is only halfway through inscribing it when a violent tremor causes the entire building to shudder.  And then a few moments later, before anyone can even ask what was that!? the roof of Reebs office _explodes_ inward.  

Music!

Thick pieces of timber and large stone blocks tumble down into the room, the worst of the heavy deluge along the right side and back of the room, although nowhere within the room is spared.  Moving in a blur, Sabrina dashes over and spins Ileosa around and dumps her out of the chair towards you.  She then nearly manages to leap clear herself before a falling beam catches her in the small of the back, toppling her over and pinning her beneath it as more stones rain down around her, partially burying her.  Orhner Reebs throws himself under his desk, and while the sturdy furniture sags under the weight of the collapsed roof he seems to avoid the worst of it.  He certainly fares better than the acolyte by the side of his desk, who is swiftly buried with a cut-off scream, leaving only a broken and bloodied hand jutting out of the mass of rubble when the collapse finally concludes with a massive cloud of choking dust.

Above, a large section of the spires roof has collapsed away, revealing blue sky and something awe-inspiring  the head of a massive hooded snake of some variety, cast all in a silvery, rune-covered metal that seems to glow with an inner light as much as it reflects the sunlight.  The snake peers down into the room with armored emerald gem-slits of eyes, and then rears back to roar into the room.  Although heavily distorted, several members of the party, especially Aliani, can still recognize the voice as belonging to Haeluna Summersun.

Orhner Reebs!  Today, the Church of Asmodeuss existence in Korvosa ends!

From within the depths of the debris pile  under his desk  Orhner Reebs calls out a single, reverberating word of magic in response  and then there is a flash of light, and the debris settles a bit more, as if whatever they were resting on has just disappeared.  No doubt the result of a teleportation effect as Reebs flees for _anywhere_ else right now.  Whether not realizing it, or unable to turn the effect off, Haelunas voice continues to echo from the immense construct.

Damnit, where are the weapons on this thing!?  The weapons!  Fine, you two go finish the job while we figure this out.

The snakes jaw yawns wide in response, a panel sliding aside at the back of the things mouth to reveal a passageway leading deeper inside.  Two figures emerge from that portal, coming to stand on the jaw of the creature overlooking the room  a man with an unruly beard and long hair cradling a musket and a familiar-to-Aliani Hellknight with dead eyes.

From her position pinned from the waist down by the debris, Sabrina roars are those of you still standing, Get Her Majesty out of here!  Queen Ileosa for her part meanwhile, simply stares up at the gigantic metal snake and around the destroyed room in dumbfounded shock.

As Jakkin takes in this scene, the image of Zellera comes unbidden to his mind.  That night when they all set forth on this path of vengeance against Lamm, the Varisian fortune teller who had brought them all together had made a Harrow reading for each of them.  In that reading Jakkin had drawn the card of a rabbit wearing a crown and carrying a broken sword, fleeing from a pursuing band of wolves  the Rabbit Prince.  A card depicting the vulgarities of fate in combat, the sudden twists and turns of fortune that can change victory into defeat.  This certainly seemed like one of those unpleasant surprises that mandated a hasty retreat!

(OOC:  Jakkins Harrow card that he totally drew at some point now comes into effect, and he gains a bonus of +2 to all checks, including his upcoming Reflex save against the collapse.)
**************************
(OOC:  So there was going to be a bunch of build-up revolving around Lamms secret weapon, starting with Vjalas mention of its existence and continuing on until the actual fight with it, but since youve killed Lamm, his successor had different ideas in mind. (OOC:  So surprise!  Were doing it now! )

The goal here is to escape with Queen Ileosa through the cathedral, unless youd like to fight Xerxes the mid-level Hellknight, his brother the mid-level gunslinger, and whatever Haeluna can do in the high-CR mechanical abomination once she figures out where its weapons are.

Before doing that, however, each of you needs to make a DC 15 Reflex save.  Failure means that you take 8 damage from falling debris and are pinned under about 200 pounds of rubble.  If pinned, you can attempt to squeeze yourself out by making a DC 15 STR or Escape Artist check, or the others can assist by clearing away the rubble, removing an amount of it equal to half of their max carrying capacity as a Standard action, which will lower your escape DC appropriately.  Reebs has fled using Word of Recall, and his acolyte is not quite dead but soon will be given shes high in the negatives and fully buried under a ton (2,000 pounds) of rubble.  Sabrina made her save, but due to being in the full collapse zone rather than the slide zone of the cave-in, she still gets partially buried, and is currently pinned under half a ton (1,000 pounds) of rubble.  Ileosa made her save already and is thus free to run, but is currently dazed by this sudden attack and will need encouragement to abandon Sabrina in favor of getting the heck out of here.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen is alarmed to see the queen's injuries, but remains silent throughout her explanation. Though he hopes otherwise, he suspects this may not be the last they hear of Andaisin. It's clear she's now a woman with nothing to lose, which makes her dangerous and unpredictable.

He listens carefully to Vjala, with a growing look of exasperation.

"Very little Thassilonian magic has survived into modern times. Most of their reliquaries were scavenged thousands of years ago shortly after the Earthfall, and much of the rest has been neglected for so long as to be beyond repair. Anything built to a standard where it would still be operational today, and sufficiently well-protected to remain untouched, would likely be a powerful tool indeed. Its purpose is impossible to speculate upon, but unlikely to be benign," Dalen explains. 

---

Though refreshed, Dalen has an uneasy feeling about the meeting with the Asmodeans. They doubtlessly would be exerting as much leverage here as possible, and laying pitfalls with every word, and there was little he could do to assist Ileosa in that political exchange. He wordlessly follows the queen to her meeting and takes his position at the ready behind her with the others.

He listens intently to the priest speak, carefully watching Ileosa that her anger doesn't get the best of her. The correct way to handle a situation where an Asmodean was twisting your fingers was to twist their's back until both sides relented into a mutually disagreeable position. She seemed to be handling her own, and he was not going to interrupt unless she was about to make a catastrophic mistake. That was, until Haeluna appeared.

He was prepared for the possibility that hostilities might ensue, but not in _in this_ way. His hands move reflexively for a scroll he had prepared for this situation, but as he feebly grasps he can only look up and see the debris falling down. He yells and shields his face as it comes toppling down on top of him. He tries to squirm his way free but achieves no progress. Unable to act, he can only think that negotiating with the Asmodeans had somehow _not_ ended up the most unpleasant event of the morning.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin doesnt bother to hide his scowl at the slimy drivel being uttered by the Asmodean priest as he delivers his ultimatums to Ileosa; such a fellow would be vastly improved by a fist or two to the face, in his expert opinion.  Someone should definitely take this creature down a peg.

He...wasnt expecting anything to take him up on that _quite_ so fast, however.

The Halfling barely notices the falling debris as he stays out of its way, his attention largely occupied by the _giant mechanical snake_ and the threats being uttered.  Swiftly looking about, he takes in the entirety of the situation and growls a low curse.

Unwinding the straps from his arms with two sharp pulls, he tosses them to Silas.

*"Put those on and dig people out,"* he barks at the much stronger Tiefling, already regretting the loss of might he himself could now bring to bear.  Moving forward, he smacks the stunned Ileosa sharply on the rump as he passes, pointing back towards the door.

*"Git, girl!  Well make sure everyone gets out,"* he instructs her without taking his eyes off the giant snake and the men standing in its mouth.  While hes not especially superstitious, its hard to deny that this is very much the sort of event his Harrow fortune was indicating.

Spreading his arms, he calls up to the gunman and Hellknight.

*"We are not your enemy, and we certainly be no friends of Asmodeus,"* the Halfling says, drawing their focus.  *"We  be getting out of your way, and wishing you good hunting."*

Sadly, he has his doubts as to the efficacy of his efforts, but even if he can buy a little time for the others to act it might be enough.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Passing Muleback Cords to Silas

----------


## Stelio Kontos

*The Day Before*

"Nonsense, there's no need to trouble your people with her care any more than necessary.  She, and you Silas, can stay with me this evening.  I won't take no for an answer, so you may as well not argue it!" he added with a disarming smile. "If you could arrange a basic carriage, as I think she's in no condition to walk that far at the moment, that would be appreciated."


That people had a recent track record of not remaining in said castle was something that would appear to an astute mind reader.  That he was also interested in what Vjala had to say about matters was also a consideration.  Mostly, though, Silas and his daughter just needed a quiet place, and that they would have.


*Earlier*

The spell was quite a good one, he had to admit, and the tale was a powerful one.  His other thoughts, he kept to himself; skepticism that the ambassador -- er, ex-ambassador -- would face true justice was high on the list.  At least Ileosa had stood up for herself.  If the tale was true, that is.  

*At Casa De Asmodeus*

Like Sabrina, Aliani took to pacing the hallways, though at a much more leisurely pace, walking innocently to the lengths he was allowed by his ... hosts, I suppose.  The time was well spent, taking note of every door, every changing of guard, which halls seemed traveled and which weren't, and most important, where they might be keeping Trinia.  This was an opportunity not to be passed up; it was the sort of thing that might prove _useful_, someday.  If herded back to the group, he'd offer a simple "oops, sorry, I had no idea".  They were ill equipped for a fight, after all.

The negotiations seemed to him to be going very poorly.  Letting the Order of the Nail back into Korvosa was an unmitigated disaster.  There were a few tcks of disapproval, but it was only at the moment of possible signing that he couldn't hold his tongue any more.  But it was important to be suitably diplomatic about the matter.  "Your Majesty" he intoned, deliberately oozing a highly uncharacteristic subservience, "Perhaps it might be appropriate to have one of your legal counsel check over the finer points of the contract?  Make sure all the I's are crossed and the T's dotted, as they say.  These matters can be quite complicated.  Words don't always have their conventional meanings in these contracts, to my admittedly limited understanding."

It was right about then that there was quite a kaboom.  A large stone passed right in front of his nose, and it was only at the last moment that his head snapped back to avoid it.  The voice, of course, he'd recognize anywhere.  And it was clear there was no stopping her -- not that he especially wanted to.

"And this is where we take our leave"  he said quietly, making for the door.  "I don't think we want to stick around for this."

_Good luck, Hae._

----------


## PiccadillyPi

The concerned cat paced, panicked that Ms Sabor's soul might be severed in service to benighted bellends. He followed his fellows back, but zigged and zagged with fingers feeling furrowed fur - a tell as to the tiefling's trow that any tarry would spell trouble for Trinia.


___________________________

"By the seven!" 

Silas hesitated at the sight as others took action. Her majesty bruised. Dress torn. He thought to rush over with the rest, but withheld for the Field Marshall making her exit. He motioned his hand to her, attempting to grip her with his thumb pressed against the ranking emblem on her vambrace. His eyes rested on hers without pomp or demand. 

"Is her majesty... Are you..."

His words trailed with considerations. Not least of which for one that interrupted his life with splendid emotion.

"Vjala!"

The returned father escaped toward where he imagined his daughter might be without a second glance behind him as Cressida carried on - only to be stopped by contested reassurances from servants that she is untouched and resting well. The queen of course had news, so the tiefling had little choice but to temporarily abstain from seeing his child. Turning back to the throne, Silas' eyes were witness to an unbelievable sight. The tiefling wandered around the scene unfolding, his mouth circling between slack and smirk. 

The news that followed left him wanting, however. To tarry could spell trouble.

Silas tucked away his fears for Trinia with his daughter's return from her terrors. The echoing announcement of their boots amplified his anticipation. A moment to make amends if only just. His heart thrust about his chest with no set pattern. Silas thought he might die as the door opened to a view of Vjala. At that moment he was reminded of something a neighbour had said to him decades ago. Back when his little girl was so new to the world that she still smelled of her mother. "I never knew true love until I saw my son for the first time." Silas, seeing his daughter again, understood that old friend all over again. 

Silas knelt at her side, unable to summon the words he had wanted to say for the last twenty years. His hand shakily holding hers as she regained her sense of reality. As she quenched her sore throat with water. As she announced that her mother - his wife - was captive to his father.

"W-what?!"

Interrupted by a warning, Silas had little time to process the anguish of the mere possibility.Instead he immediately consoled his child that Gaedren Lamm doing anything outside a rotted box would prove difficult.

"My trust in you as you in I led us to Lamm. I don't know of the gentleman you were with, but you did well to trust him as well. That we can boast of Lamm's demise is proof enough that you shall have no fear of rebuke. But about earlier: I had... I left you again. Down there. When he hurt you I could hardly see not only for the mist, but the burning hatred that he might get away with everything he has done. Everything I had let him do. Mr. Rose saved you. Not alone, but not with me. I am... so sorry. So truly sorry..."

Silas choked as decades of guilt flowed out of him. Apology after apology threatened to drown everyone in the room while he pressed her hand to his cheek, refusing to ever let go of her again as if he might die if he did. 

Silas stayed for a while still even after his blubbering subsided. He remained into the night until the awkward smalltalk came into talk, and lulled into the quiet murmur of an old man asleep at his daughter's bedside. 

___________________________

Awake before her, he hoped, Silas brushed the back of a finger against her hand. He whispered to her from the doorway something that he and her mother used to say when putting her to bed many years ago.

"Ù... ma Zíza. I love you. Forever and for always."

Shutting the door behind him, he travelled home to restock and bathe. Before he could nibble on the fruits available there was a knock on his door. Still damp from the bath, Silas subjected the messenger to the sight of him with little more than a cloth to protect the neighbourhood from his immodesty. 

___________________________

Silas dove to the side as he and the others were all but burried under the demolition enacted by Haeluna's war machine.

"What the fell is that? *WHAT THE FELL IS THAT!?*"

He examined the new terrain immediately. Sabrina couldn't escape on her own, but Dalen was needed more immediately. It was perhaps a cold decision, but Silas leapt to the trapped wizard to begin digging. Once he cleared enough to free the man he took the straps gifted to him by Jakkin.

"Go! Find Trin and escape! Sabrina, we're not leaving you! You hear!?"

The tiefling's nerves crackled in terror of the task ahead.

----------


## Inspectre

*Prior to Visiting the Cathedral*

Kroft softly shakes her head at Silass concern.

I am alright, as is her Majesty.  She wanted to speak with all of you as soon as you got back, however.  I, meanwhile, will be ensuring that a certain ship carrying a certain ambassador is departing tonight without any convenient delays.

And with that, Kroft reaches up with her other hand to pry loose Silass grip, although she gives a subtle reassuring squeeze to the tieflings hand as she does so.  Then she turns and walks out of the throne room, leaving the group with Queen Ileosa and Sabrina.

After the queens explanation of what transpired between her and Andaisin, Aliani brought up the idea of moving Vjala to his house, and whatever she thought of the forcefulness of his argument, Queen Ileosa was clearly too tired to argue with him over it.  Sure enough, a carriage was produced and gave Aliani, Silas, and Vjala a ride back to Alianis house.  After a tearful reunion and heartfelt confession of his latest abandonment, Silas carried the girl out to the carriage in his arms.  Once back at Alianis and with Vjala safely ensconced in Alianis bed, the two had a more detailed conversation.

I dont know if . . . if anything I saw was real.

Vjala offers quietly, in regards to the grim potential of her mothers fate.

It was good that you got him.  Lamm . . . he needed to die.  Im . . . unimportant . . . against that.

Silas no doubt felt very much the opposite of that sentiment, and no doubt expressed the opposite of that over the next hour of idle conversation as a father and daughter reconnected, at least partway.  Eventually, they both fell asleep, Silas with his head on the bed next to Vjala and Vjala with one hand resting on Silass head.  When Silas stirs, he manages to extract his head without waking his daughter, who at least now seemed to be sleeping soundly as he quietly slipped out to attend to his own well-being.



*In the Cathedral, Prior to Haelunas Arrival*

On their way up through the cathedral to the top of its northeast spire where Ornher Reebs awaited them, and afterwards while waiting, Aliani did his best to scout the place out.  The cathedral was made up mainly of two floors, three if you counted the space at the top of each of the six spires.  

The first floor seemed to be largely the public worshipping space, as there was a large worship area just off of the lobby, and then several small spaces for more private services branching off from that.  Only a handful of people were moving about there at the moment, although during actual ceremonies no doubt there would be many people filling these spaces.  There was a section set apart from these public spaces that seemed to serve as the kitchen and dining space for the acolytes.  Aliani also noted a closed doorway with a guard posted in front of it, which certainly seemed like a good candidate for a stairway down into the basement below the cathedral.  Only the gods knew what horrors were kept down there, although it also seemed like a good spot where the Asmodeans would keep any prisoners.

The second floor was more occupied by staff, as it seemed this was where the rank-and-file members of the Church of Asmodeus carried out their duties.  This also seemed to be where they stored their paperwork, and/or held a library as there was a closed door with a sign firmly marked Cathedral Staff Only!  KEEP OUT! pinned to the wall next to it.  There seemed to be additional rooms on the far side of the cathedral, but Aliani was forced to keep relatively close to the rest of the group as you are all ushered quickly through this floor up to the spire, and any time Aliani tried to sneak down the stairs he was quickly seen by one of the passing acolytes and ushered back up to the group again.

The third floor, or at least the northeast spire of it, seemed to hold mostly Ornher Reebs office, as well as several other high-ranking members of the Churchs bureaucracy.  At least thats what Aliani was able to surmise, as one of the other three doors was locked, and the last two led into offices whose functionary occupants were quick to affix Aliani with a withering stare before he left them to their paperwork and closed the door once again.  Therefore, unless they had converted one of the other spires into some sort of dungeon like in a bards tale, Trinia was being kept down beneath the cathedral.

Unfortunately, much like his attempts to explore further beyond these limits, Alianis suggestion to review the contract thoroughly were also swiftly shut down by Ornher Reebs.

While I can understand the desire to more thoroughly review any contract prior to signing it, I am afraid that the situation makes that difficult.  You see, I have already sent word to the Arbiters that a confession from the Kingslayer would be forthcoming.  By the end of the day, in fact.  Therefore, while I can certainly recommend several skilled lawyers who could review this contract on your behalf, Your Majesty, I am afraid that they will not have sufficient time to do so before I am forced to uphold my promise to deliver a full confession to them.  And, for that matter, given this is all largely a formality at this point anyway, I have already set in motion preparations for her full punishment to begin at sunset.  And once our executioners begin, I see little point in interrupting their work to transfer her into your custody to carry on the punishment.  Certainly, if you desire we can allow you to observe one of the sessions so that you can be satisfied her sentence is being carried out, but I would caution you that such things are not a sight for those with . . . delicate . . . constitutions.

Regrettable that you allowed so little time for proper negotiations, Your Excellency.  I would have expected you to take more time to consider all the possible implications this information could have before making any such promises.  Trinia Sabors fate will be what it will be, but there are members of my court who will want a full accounting of this.  Perhaps you could send a condensed version of the confession to satisfy your promise to the Arbiters, and then send along the full version once our own negotiations are completed?

*Spoiler: Aliani Only, Sense Motive 20 to Read*
Show


Secret message in Ileosas words to Aliani.
I really dont want to sign this contract, but they are deliberately not giving me any time to stall.  And any further time spent here will be to Trinias detriment.  What do you want me to do?



Im afraid that will be quite impossible.

Reebs says simply with an infuriating smirk, clearly quite aware that he has Her Majesty fully bent over his desk without any recourse but to submit.  Which Ileosa would have done, had Haeluna not interrupted by quite literally crashing into the negotiation.

*Now*

Dalen attempts to feebly wriggle his way out from under the rubble he suddenly finds himself under, a task which he finds impossible with his foot caught between two large chunks of fallen masonry.  Silas rushes over to assist, clearing away most of the loose debris on top of Dalen with a few frenzied sweeps of his arms.  Jakkin moves to join him in order to hand over his muleback cords, but not before stirring Ileosa out of her shock with a swift tap on the rump.  That certainly gets her attention focused on him, as she attempts to bore through the back of the halflings head with her glare.

I can *help*!

The queen insists, and marches over to stand beside Silas, where she squats down and attempts to heft up one of the two heavy stone blocks keeping Dalens foot trapped.  To the queens credit, despite the strain that washes over her face as she attempts to lift up the stone, she manages to pull it up high enough that Dalen is able to slip his foot free, releasing him fully from his prior confinement.

Damnit!  Get Her Majesty OUT OF HERE!

Sabrina bellows from her place on the floor over by Reebs rubble-covered desk.  The bodyguard pushes against the floor in an attempt to lift up her back and the rubble piled up on it, but outside of shifting to settle a bit more the rubble on top of her remains obstinately in place.

Taking Sabrinas advice for once, Aliani moves over to the door out of the office and throws it wide to reveal a rubble-strewn hallway outside  apparently Reebs office wasnt the only place to suffer from Haelunas calamitous entrance.  A moment later there is a sharp, thunderous bang! from the serpants mouth and a chunk of the door right by Alianis head explodes into splinters.

Nobodys going anywhere until *I* say!

The unkept gunslinger growls as he steps off of the serpents mouth and gently floats down to the office floor alongside his brother after the treacherous Hellknight spoke an arcane word.

*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 16*
Show


Xerxes casts Featherfall on himself and Darius, and then they both step off to float down to the office floor.



No sign of Reebs.  Must be trapped underneath his desk or all this rubble.  The queen and her bodyguard are here, along with the band of interlopers who killed Lamm.

Xerxes reports, and a moment later there is a booming reply from Haeluna as the snake closes its mouth and shifts position to look down into the hole in the roof.

Good!  This is your chance to do the right thing for Korvosa!  Hand over the queen and Ill make you heroes of the revolution!  Otherwise  you can join Reebs IN HELL!

And apparently Haeluna has finally found the snakes weapons, as a moment later the snakes jaws part again and it vomits forth a thin  for it  green ray about as wide as Sabrinas arm that spears down through the rubble, Reebs desk, and the floor beyond, throwing up a cloud of dust throughout the room as those things all instantly _vaporize_, the entire spire shaking violently as the green ray continues spearing down through the rapidly expanding hole in the floor until the ray finally winks out several seconds later.  Xerxes, only a few feet away from this eruption of raw power, leaps back with a startled curse and shouts angrily back up at the snake.

Hey!  Stop playing around with that thing while were still down here!

Vreegs voice can be heard echoing from the snakes head a few moments later, in chiding support of the ex-Hellknight.

Gah, power levels dropping rapidly!  I told you the Eye is not meant to be used in this manner!  You will have to use that sparingly if you wish this abominable weapon to remain operational!

Fine, fine!  Gods, cant a girl have any fun?  Whats the point in such power if its not put to use?

*Spoiler: Haeluna*
Show


Activates the Ancient Weapons disintegration breath weapon, vaporizing Reebs desk and a good chunk of the floor and the rubble on top of both in the process.



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Sabrina  Pinned helplessly under the rubble.
Ileosa  0 Damage
Aliani  0 Damage
Silas  0 Damage
Jakkin  0 Damage
Dalen  8 Damage, Prone



Battle Map

----------


## PiccadillyPi

If devils could sweat Silas would need buckets. He threw on the straps in seconds as his eyes darted between enemy and ally. There was little else to do but prepare and hope someone had a death defying distraction.

*Spoiler: STATS*
Show

*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 28/28, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 9, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## Stelio Kontos

In reply to Ileosa, Aliani gave a disgusted look -- not at her, truly, but at the situation.  "It's your funeral, not mine" he said, waving a hand at the general direction of the paper in an indication to get this over with.

Then the world came down.

Barely avoiding the fray, the giant metallic lizard/dragon/snake/monstrosity was the center of his attention, though he did flinch as the musket took a chunk out of the wall next to his head.  

He could do nothing to stop this, of course, not even if he wanted to, which he didn't particularly.  He definitely didn't agree with these methods, though were he in possession of that thing, he might well have wanted to use it to smash down this castle too. Most of all, it wasn't his place to stop a fellow, especially her.  But perhaps he could get through to her, steer her in the right direction?  And accomplish what he came for at the same time.  After all, it wasn't her place to stop him either.

"May all the gods watch over me and protect me" he intoned, "in this our moment of need."

Mustering up what courage he could to reason with her, he took a few steps forward next to where Sabrina was stuck (though he made no move to help her out of the rubble), hands out in a gesture of peace, trying to position himself to where Haeluna could perhaps see him.  If she was going to vaporize any of the rest of them... she'd have to go through Aliani.  Quite literally, he supposed.  Not that it would take long.  He prayed she wouldn't.  And that she'd get the message.

"Reebs _isn't_ here!  He was, but then he poofed out in a flash of light.  If you want him..." he gestured at the gaping hole in the floor, "I suspect he would have gone down below.  That's where they keep the prisoners, like the ones they're planning to torture and frame for Eodred's death.  So if you want him, please, go get him.  We're certainly not going to stop you.  Just let us live?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5' step just to the west of Sabrina's square, and beg/plead/pray that Haeluna decides to take the hint and break into the down-below with this thing. 
 Or at least not to not blow me into remarkably tiny bits.  Action will be Shield of Faith, cast like a bard of course.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Not one much to trust begging for their lives as a viable defense, Jakkin grumbles to himself and attempts to wring something out of this awful situation.  Tugging sharply on the Queens skirts, he mutters angrily to her in a low growl for a moment.

*Spoiler: Ileosa*
Show

*"If we get out of here it will let the others help Sabrina, girl.  Ill draw his fire; once he shoots, ye run."*


Stepping into the space that Aliani vacated, he takes a breath and a moment to prepare himself before staring the gunman straight in the eyes.

*"An if ya think ye can stop me with your wee popgun, why dont you just try,"* the Halfling calls out dismissively, and makes to turn for the door, hoping to draw out a response and trusting for the guidance from the Harrow to carry him through this.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Martial Flexibility: Deflect Arrows

----------


## Darvin

Dalen scrambles to his feet. The presence of another spellcaster meant that an illusion would be called out for what it was, but that didn't necessarily make such a spell useless. Still, in his fresh state he had a better option, especially with Haeluna being given the order to conserve the power being used. With a swift motion he draws the components from his side and weaves the spell he needs, casting strands of spider silk across the battlefield. He then turns and glares at Ileosa, "if you want Sabrina to live then _leave_; you're their target, and their attack will continue relentlessly while you are here," 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dalen stands as a move action
Dalen casts web, hopefully giving cover from the mechanical monster and snagging both the other assailants. There appear to be enough remnants of the building to anchor it on either side, unless I'm misreading the battlemap.
Diplomacy check to convince Ileosa that leaving is the best way she can help: (1d20+19)[*31*]

----------


## Inspectre

Silas gets ready for moving some heavy rubble but otherwise listens to Darius's order of remaining right where he is.
Jakkin taunts the gunslinger and prepares himself for the difficult task of deflecting the next musket shot with his bare hands while urging Ileosa to get out of here.

Dalen also argues in favor of a tactical retreat, summoning a dense Web at the back of the office and filling the space around the Hellknight and his brother - and unfortunately the rubble around Sabrina as well.
He manages to ensnare the Hellknight in the sticky strands, as well as poor Sabrina, but the veteran gunslinger is more elusive and manages to weave his way through the conjured strands without getting caught on any of them.
A few loose strands even flow up to attach to the underside of the giant snake construct's chin, although without any proper anchoring points save the Web itself the construct effortlessly pulls free.

Aliani takes a different tact, stepping forward and attempting to reason with Haeluna's better angels.
He is met with only icy silence for several long moments, before Haeluna's voice echoes from the depths of the iron snake, barely above a harsh whisper but with enough reverb to cause small bits of rubble to quiver even so.

"Such weakness!  How like your mother, wasting your tears over the misfortunes of others.  I suppose you want me to go liberate these captives of the devil-lovers, do you not?  But I didn't come here for them, even that little painter-whore Lamm used to deliver my poison to the castle!  I came here solely to kill Ornher Reebs, but now I have an even better target - the Whore Queen herself!  Once she's out of the way, the city's collapse into total anarchy will be irreversible!  Korvosa will collapse into civil war, and with this weapon I will be able to sweep the board entirely clean, once and for all!  I don't care about you or any of your friends, but if you insist on standing in my way then I'll kill whoever I have to in order to seal Korvosa's fate!"

Haeluna pauses for a moment, and then offers up one last comment, her voice laced with venom.

"But come to think of it, that sight of you standing there, hands clasped and eyes pleading, reminds me of something.  Now where have I seen that expression before . . . oh yes!  That's the exact same expression your mother had - moments before I plunged that dagger _into her heart!_  Thus always to _idealists_, who refuse to see the world as it is."

Unfortunately, there is little time to process this revelation, as Sabrina rips away the webs around her one free arm and head, weakly shoving at Aliani's legs.

"GET! OUT! OF HERE!"

The bodyguard insists, and finally Ileosa seems to take everyone's hint as she hikes up her skirts as best she can and runs out of the room at the best speed she can manage in heels.

*Spoiler: Sabrina*
Show


Pulls free of the webs for her action this round.



*Spoiler: Ileosa*
Show


Double moves out of the room at 20' move speed, due to her encumbering dress and heels.



The gunslinger leaps out of the webbing in time to see the train of Ileosa's dress disappearing through the doorway, and he clambers across the rubble, and attempts to summersault past Aliani and Jakkin to get through the doorway to chase after her.

"Oi!  Whore queen's getting away!"

*Spoiler: Darius*
Show


Move out of the webs one square west into the rubble, and then one square to the northwest, putting him south of Aliani and southwest of Sabrina.  He then attempts to use his remaining movement to tumble past Aliani, and then with his standard action tumble past Jakkin into the hallway after Ileosa.

Acrobatics: (1d20+13)[*14*] vs. Aliani
Acrobatics: (1d20+15)[*24*] (+4 for Sabrina being prone, -2 for Sabrina being the second person he is tumbling past)

(If Darius fails his acrobatics check against Sabrina, she attempts to grapple him)
Sabrina Grapple: (1d20+11)[*23*] (-4 for only having one-hand, -4 Prone)

Acrobatics: (1d20+9)[*21*] vs. Jakkin (-4 for Jakkin being the 3rd person he is tumbling past this round).  Doesnt' get that far

New Standard Action: Draw dragon pistol from waist holster.



Darius miscalculates, however, and as he tumbles past Aliani, he is jerked to a sudden stop as Sabrina's arm reaches out and locks around his ankle, holding him fast.

"Oi!  Let go of me leg, bitch!"

The gunslinger growls, holding his musket in one hand while using his other to pull out a snub-nosed pistol from his belt to brandish it menacingly.

Xerxes manages to rip his way free of the webs, and follows after his brother, moving through the path he had partially cleared to emerge out of the webs onto the rubble.

Chasing after Ileosa, the giant snake swings itself up out of sight through the hole in the roof, slithering around the tower to position itself on the far side of the tower.

*Spoiler: Haeluna*
Show


Reposition Snake to other side of the tower



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Sabrina  Pinned helplessly under the rubble.
Ileosa  0 Damage
Aliani  0 Damage
Silas  0 Damage
Jakkin  0 Damage
Dalen  8 Damage, Prone

Darius - Grappled by Sabrina



Battle Map

----------


## Darvin

Dalen listens intently to Haeluna even as he drives his hands into the hidden scroll case he keeps on his person. Every word she spoke would be ammunition he could use against her later, but the snake could wait until the flies were dispatched. His hand retracts a scroll and he begins casting.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to withdraw the scroll of Enlarge Person, standard action to begin casting, 5-foot step towards Sabrina

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Finally fastened, Silas confirmed the sturdy fit of the magical cords. He rushed to Sabrina under the debris as he cursed Dalen's poor choice of web - mind he had no view except of her so his opinions were weighted. He whispered frustration to Sabrina

"We'll get you out yet!"

Without ceremony he began ripping away wood and stone from the trapped official.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5-ft step to clear more debris from Sabrina.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Glowering, Jakkin steps forward to place himself directly in front of the doorway and scowls up at the gunslinger.

*"Listen, boy,"* he says grumpily.  *"If you dont shut yer trap and drop those shooting irons, Im fixing to feed them to you."*  Icy tendrils drool from his fists, his knuckles cracking as they tighten.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

5 step; Ready Action: If Darius attempts to attack anyone, Jakkin is gonna punch him.  Hard.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"But, its not about the person, I've always said... come on, please, help me get her..." Aliani begged, indeed pleading with his hands clasped together.  "You can probably off some Asmodeans on the way..."

It was clear that this was going to have little effect -- she'd always been one to do what she wanted, he knew that.  And it was to stay away from each others affairs, no matter their differences, perhaps she was... wait... what?

"WHAT?"

"You ... what, you?  No, no, nonono, no, NO!"  His voice cracked and the words came out weakly and a small stream of tears began to fall down his cheek.  Perhaps she was under some sort of charm or influence, he tried briefly to convince himself, but the practically audible sound of his heart breaking made it clear that the rest of him didn't believe it.

"You... you _can't_ have... I ... DAMN IT!"

His hand went to his hip, grasping at the hilt of the morningstar, acting its part to enact vengeance, or justice, or whatever the hell it was supposed to be.  In anger, he strode toward the brothers, pulling the star out as he went.  His voice still cracking, he looked Xerxes in the eye.  "It seems you can't trust anyone these days.  Not even your own family."  A subtle head nod went to the brother, grabbed by the ankle by Sabrina.

"Better kill him before he does you."

It was not a moment he would be proud of in the morning.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As discussed, murderous command, plus set up flanking with Jakkin.  I'd do the spell first so as to not suffer an AOO though the flavor contradicts it a bit.

----------


## Inspectre

As Aliani struggles to reconcile what he just heard and Jakkin steps up to make threats at the gunslinger, Silas and Dalen move forward to help Sabrina in their own way.
Silas sweeps off a portion of rubble from Sabrina's back, freeing up her arm back to the shoulder and allowing her to leverage herself up a few inches, getting more leverage to pull on Darius's boot.
As Dalen starts rattling off the arcane words to a spell from a scroll, he inches closer towards Sabrina to hopefully be close enough to touch her when the spell completes (he'll either have to get Silas to 5' step south to open up his current space, or Dalen will need to clamber over some rubble right on the edge of the hole to Sabrina's north on his next turn to accomplish this).

Out in the hallway, Ileosa turns to look back into the room through the doorway, clearly torn on whether to continue fleeing to safety or return to the fight.
She locks eyes with Sabrina, who nods at her a moment before she yanks hard on Darius's leg, sending him crashing backwards onto the floor.
Ileosa reluctantly turns away and continues out of sight around the corner, but as she goes she breaks into inspiring song, driving the heroes and her bodyguard to fight with even greater ferocity (+2 inspire courage).

*Spoiler: Sabrina*
Show


Makes a grapple check again, once more getting a "23" and pulling Darius prone.



*Spoiler: Ileosa*
Show


Standard: Starts up Bard Song, granting +2 to-hit & +2 damage (and saves versus fear)
Move: Move another 20' partway down the spiral staircase down to the second floor and base of this tower.



Giving voice to his own bitterness at sudden and unexpected betrayal, Aliani casts a spell over the treacherous Hellknight, whose eyes go unfocused as he turns to look down at his brother, raising his greatsword.
The party's "bard" then chooses to attempt to set up a flank on the gunslinger to surround him further, but unfortunately gets snagged by the edge of the Web Dalen has cast across that portion of the room and begins ensnared by the magical silken strands.

Even so, Xerxes still continues his own betrayal against his brother, bringing the greatsword down to an alarmed yelp from Darius.
As the blade descends, a curtain of flame snaps into life up and down its length.

*Spoiler: Xerxes*
Show


Swift Action: Enchant Greatsword using Arcane Pool, turning it into a +1 Flaming Greatsword
Murderous Command says go! (+4 from Darius being Prone)
To-Hit: (1d20+13)[*27*]
Damage: (2d6+5)[*16*] plus (1d6)[*3*] Fire



Growling, despite being beset upon by all sides including his own brother, the gunslinger focuses his ire on the bodyguard stubbornly clinging onto his boot with one hand.

"Oi, bitch!  I said let go!"

Despite Jakkin diving in to fulfill his threat with a one-two series of punches to his temple, Darius nonetheless raises the barrel of his pistol to point directly at Sabrina's face, and then fires, unleashing a hail of shrapnel and pellets that fly across the short distance in the blink of an eye and cause the bodyguard's face to erupt into a cloud of blood.

*Spoiler: Darius*
Show


Spends 1 Grit point to activate Targeted Shot (Head) and then as a Full-Round action, shoots Sabrina in the face.  This provokes an AoO from Jakkin as well as triggers his readied action, resulting in Darius taking a total of 20 damage from the two hits on his dome.
To-Hit: (1d20+10)[*15*] vs. Touch AC
Damage: (1d6)[*4*]
Hit: Sabrina is Confused for 1 round



Out in the hallway, the ceiling again explodes inwards as a giant metal snake head bursts through the ceiling, slamming down almost (5' to the west) into the space where Ileosa had been standing only a few moments earlier.
The head towards to look at the group through the doorway, and then rotates to lock its gaze onto the fleeing back of Ileosa rapidly disappearing out of sight down the stairwell.

"Found you!"

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Sabrina  Entangled, Grappled, Prone, Confused, 4 Damage
Ileosa  0 Damage
Aliani  0 Damage, Grappled (Web)
Silas  0 Damage
Jakkin  0 Damage
Dalen  8 Damage

Darius - Grappled by Sabrina, Prone, 39 Damage
Xerxes - 0 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani did his best to maneuver deftly into place to provide a distraction for his diminutive colleague, but in his effort to provide enough berth, found himself coiled in the sticky strands of Dalen's web.  Instinctively, he swatted at the threads... which only served to wrap him up further.  A stupid choice, in retrospect.  "Damn it!"

Supposing that further attempts at breaking the web would be fruitless, he wriggled a hand into his pouch and retrieved a vial of alchemist fire.  _This is going to hurt..._

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas removed whatever more debris he could from Sabrina. As he tossed rubble away he saw the queen on her own escaping through the cursed corridors of the temple grounds. He looked to the others for permission to run after her as he drew his sword against the ostentatious opponents in the offensively opened office. 

"I'll see to Trinia as well!"

With little stone and wood remaining to be dug, Silas bolted into the hall as far as the door to his left. Thinking for a moment, he intended to check the room for the artist before continuing after the queen.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action to remove more rubble. Move action to draw his falchion and place Silas by the southern door in the hall.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 26 *| AC:* 21  *| TOUCH:* 17 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 17 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Deflect Arrows [3/10]*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


*"You bastard!"* Jakkin shouted as the gunman ignored his beating to shoot Sabrina in the face.  With a growl the Halfling lashed out with a kick at the distracted mans knee, willing to stay here and hold the line if Silas was off to bodyguard the Queen.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*20*]
Damage: (1d4+5)[*9*]
Cold Damage: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Darvin

As Silas moves aside, Dalen steps forward and completes his spell, stretching his hand out and touching Sabrina. He quickly withdraws a scroll from its case, and outstretches his hand for Rhetoric to take it and whispers, "you know who it's for,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


5-foot step towards Sabrina, Standard action to complete casting of Enlarge Person on Sabrina, Move action to withdraw Scroll of Invisibility, Rhetoric takes the scroll to Ileosa.

----------


## Inspectre

As Aliani struggles to free himself from Dalen's web, Jakkin continues to rain blows down on the gunslinger's head while Sabrina blindly flails at his legs, getting a boot to the face for her trouble (inflicting 7 damage on herself since her confusion roll was "inflict 1d8+STR with held object", and the only object she's holding onto at the moment is Darius's boot).  Silas clears more of the debris off of Sabrina's back and then moves to follow Ileosa, clearing the way for Dalen to step in.  With a final arcane word, Dalen activates the scroll and reaches down and tap Sabrina on the shoulder, causing the bodyguard to grow to the size of an ogre, easily throwing off the few remaining pieces of masonry and broken timber.  

Unfortunately, Sabrina's increase in size also leads to her lower half expanding to fill the only space available - that is, the empty space left behind by the disintegration blast of Haeluna's new weapon.  As her legs fall down through the hole, Sabrina begins to slide backwards, and drags Darius along for the ride with grim determination.  The gunslinger only manages to grunt out a single "oh ****!" before the tipping point is reached as Sabrina falls backwards out of sight, dragging Darius out of sight as well a moment later.

*Spoiler: Sabrina*
Show


Confused, but since her action was "hit self in face with held object", she maintains her hold on Darius and doesn't quite smash herself in the face with the entire gunslinger, so a boot will have to do.  Due to being enlarged by Dalen, Sabrina expands to the east, putting her halfway hanging over the hole, so she falls and drags the grappled Darius down with her.

Both take (2d6)[*8*] Fall damage as they plunge down to the ground floor.



"Brother!"

Xerxes cries out, giving a literal growl of frustration as he steps forward towards Jakkin.

"Dispel this web, mage, and I will leave to rejoin my brother below.  Otherwise . . ."

The treacherous hellknight expounds upon the "otherwise" in his threat by chanting the words to a spell, reaching out to tap Jakkin on the shoulder and send a jolt of electricity through his chest.  The lightning arcs across Jakkin's chest, momentarily threatening to stop his heart (Jakkin does not get critical'd as Xerxes nat 1s the confirmation, which is good given he takes 21 damage (no save) regardless).

*Spoiler: Xerxes*
Show


Free Action - Shift grip of two-handed sword up to one-handed, resting the blade on his shoulder.
Swift Action - Arcane Recall Feather Fall spell
5' Step to the northwest, putting him into the square to Jakkin's SE.
Standard Action: Defensively Cast Shocking Grasp, taking a -2 penalty on the touch attack to add +2 to his Casting Defensively check

Concentration: (1d20+11)[*25*] vs. DC 17

If Successful, touch attack versus Jakkin (-2 from Spell Combat, +4 Circumstance due to Jakkin wearing metal armor - chain shirt)
Touch Attack: (1d20+10)[*30*] vs. Touch AC
Electricity Damage: (5d6)[*21*]



Out in the hallway, Rhetoric carries Dalen's scroll of invisibility in his beak as he flaps after Silas, alighting briefly on his shoulder as the giant head of the metal snake retracts back out through the roof, clearing the way just in time for the two of them to catch a glimpse of Ileosa's back as she disappears down the winding flight of stairs to the second floor of the temple.  A moment later, another violent tremor races through the tower, causing the floor to roil and the tower to list by about six inches to the north (but fortunately not quite serious enough to cause everyone to have to make Reflex checks to maintain their footing).

"Crazy bitch is going to bring the whole building down on us."

Xerxes growls.

*Spoiler: Haeluna*
Show


Blind Bite Attack on Ileosa, 51 or higher is a potential hit.
(1d100)[*71*]
(1d20)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Sabrina  Entangled, Grappled, Prone, Confused, 29 Damage
Ileosa  0 Damage
Aliani  0 Damage, Grappled (Web)
Silas  0 Damage
Jakkin  21 Damage
Dalen  8 Damage

Darius - Grappled by Sabrina, Prone, 57 Damage
Xerxes - 0 Damage



Battle Map

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 5 *| AC:* 27  *| TOUCH:* 23 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 23 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Cautious Fighter [1/10]*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


While more than ready to deal with a strike from the mans huge sword, Jakkin wasnt expecting something as innocuous as a mere touch from his opponent; and such a touch turned out to be anything but.  His heart stutters painfully in his chest, and wisps of acrid smoke drift up from the light mail beneath his shirt.

*"Let him go,"* he suggests with a growl, trying not to let on just how painful the spell had been.  He feels...half cooked.

*"As I see it, we werent lookin for this fight in the first place,"* he points out.  Hes far too stubborn to just abandon his...squishier companions in the face of this sort of danger, but he now focuses far more intently on avoiding anything else that might come his way.  Hes feeling a mite too...fragile, to be careless now.



*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

 Martial Flexibility: Cautious Fighter
Total Defense (Current AC: 27)

----------


## Darvin

> "Crazy bitch is going to bring the whole building down on us."


"What did you expect? Your allies have been incessantly shouting that the city will burn. Did you think that was idle prattle?" Dalen snaps his fingers and the webs pull taught and rip themselves to shreds, rapidly disintegrating into fine dust, "if this continues to escalate, they'll bring the whole _city_ down on us,"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy check to convince Xerxes that maybe he's thrown his lot in with the wrong side. 
(1d20+19)[*22*]

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Kicking open the door Silas gave a cursory inspection of the room before shouting to the others whether Trinia was inside. He couldn't dawdle however, and carried on to chase after the queen and search additional rooms as well as he could given the crumbling state of things. With another door ahead, the muscled minder moved as if a meteor to maximize might and motion. However, his footing was fouled by troublesome terrain, and he dinged the door with too little leverage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

"kicking" in spirit. Mechanically, Silas opens the Southern hallway door with a move action. Assuming Trinia is not in that room: Half-charge to Eastern hallway door.

Str check (not including any possible charge bonuses)
(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani spluttered and flailed at the webs, and for a moment the action took him ever so slightly by surprise.  He recovered well enough, stopping himself falling down the deep hole as he surveyed the damage.  

"Go, then.  Find your brother, and get out of here.  Break some Asmodean bricks on the way, remember what you came for.  For that, we won't stand in your way.  It is oft said that the Lady protects those who follow the righteous path, after all."

Brushing off his shoulders where the last of the webs ought have been, before straightening his collar.

"If you now walk that righteous path, she can preserve you still.  If not... we can't help you."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Channel Energy (will roll in discord), which should catch Sabrina downstairs as well as everyone up here.  Xerxes and his brother are excluded.

----------


## Inspectre

"All *I* wanted was my brother out of Longacre, and Lamm made good on his promise.  But then that crazy bitch promised my brother a payday if we stuck around, and he couldn't resist.  Hopefully now he'll see that no money is worth it if you don't live long enough to spend it."

The Hellknight growled in reply to Dalen's attempt at diplomacy, although at least he withdrew from Jakkin and Aliani and did not carry out any further threats against them as the Web blocking his path vanishes back into the ether.  Nodding a grim farewell to the group, the Hellknight turns and strides over to the side of the gaping hole in the floor, dropping down out of sight while uttering the words to another Featherfall spell.  As he steps off the edge, however, the rasping sound of a sword can be heard from below as Sabrina finally gets a chance to free her own blade.

"Drop it!"

Sabrina's voice rings out, followed a moment later by a gruff denial from the gunslinger, which cuts off into a gurgling scream and a final booming retort from the dragon pistol.

"**** yo - ARGH!"

"BROTHER, NO!"

Xerxes shrieks as he drifts down to join the fracas.  Glancing down over the side, the group can see Darius the gunslinger nearly cut in half from a single blow from Sabrina's falchion, who now turns to face the fuming Hellknight.  Despite having a building collapse on top of her, being shot in the face, and falling through the floor, the queen's bodyguard is bloodied but unbroken.  And after a moment of glancing between her and the crumbled body of his brother, Xerxes's face darkens as he backs away and utters the words to an invisibility spell.

"Damn this city . . . you all deserve to BURN!"

(Sabrina stands up, uses her cavalier's challenge on Darius, and draws her falchion for her set of actions.  Darius reloads and tries to shoot her again, prompting an AoO from Sabrina that deals 25 damage and finally drops Darius into the high negatives since Aliani excluded him and Xerxes from his latest healing burst.  Darius is technically bleeding out at the moment, but will probably expire by the time anyone gets down there to help him unless you jump down through the floor - because Sabrina certainly isn't going to help him.  Xerxes drifts down on this turn, and then on his next turn casts Invisibility and flees the fight, pretty much swearing revenge against Korvosa so, so much for swaying him back to the side of law and order).

Meanwhile, Silas kicks open the door to the next room down the hallway, revealing not a wrongfully imprisoned artist, but perhaps something more troubling for a moment after the door swings open on the empty room, there is a loud pop of displaced air and suddenly there is a 10-foot tall massive insectoid creature carved out of solid ice standing there.  It looks around for a moment, and then moves for the doorway, shouldering Silas aside as it squeezes out through the narrow doorway into the hall.

"Out of the way, half-breed."  

The ice devil hisses dismissively to Silas, as it draws a long barbed spear made out of the same hardened ice as its body seemed to be made out of as it moves.  Reaching the hole left in the wall by Haeluna's metal monstrosity, the ice devil steps through and drops out of sight, presumably dropping down onto the snake wherever it was below, spear-first, as there is a loud _clang!_ that rings up a moment later.  The tower shudders and shifts abruptly thereafter, clearly starting to lose its structural integrity as the floor begins to slope as the tower starts to lean and shift with a groan and crack of displaced stone.  Through his mental link with Rhetoric, Dalen feels a note of surprise and concern from his familiar, and then a by-now familiar but unwelcome sensation that denoted whenever Rhetoric had come up with one of his ill-advised "plans".

The most likely source of Rhetoric's concern became clear a moment later as the metal Runelord snake's head reappeared through the gap in the tower wall a moment later, with Queen Ileosa dangling by one arm from its closed mouth.  From within, Vreeg and Haeluna's voices echo out once more.

"That devil is going to be a problem, and we've got a wing of Sable Marines approaching!  The Eye cannot sustain this mockery of metal much longer!  We must withdraw!"

"Fine . . . we'll just have to be satisfied with our consolation prize.  Let us withdraw for now then - we still have enough energy to activate the invisibility scales, don't we?  Then do it!"

A moment later, and the snake shimmers and disappears from sight, but not before the group gets a brief look at how the snake got here in the first place, as it ascends up into the sky, carried aloft by butterfly wings made of rainbow-hued light.  A few moments after that, there is another displacement of air as the ice devil re-appears in the hallway, glaring around at the group as its immense weight causing the tower to groan and shift another few inches.

"I think you mortals had best depart this tower while it remains standing.  His Excellency regrets that he will not be available to conclude negotiations for the rest of today.  I trust you can find your own way out."

And then with another blink the devil is gone again.  Meanwhile, Dalen can sense a mounting sense of satisfaction from Rhetoric, tied into the sense that his familiar is rapidly moving further and further away from him.  Half a minute later, and Sabrina staggers up to the base of the tower stairs, blood slowly streaming down her face from the dozens of superficial cuts now etched into the flesh there.

"Where is Her Majesty!?  She was supposed to be with you!"

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani let out an elven epithet as the fighting downstairs ended just as swiftly as would be expected under the circumstances.  _Again?  Really?_ he thought.  He didn't know what to do.

He let a silent prayer: _If it be your will, let him be saved.  I ... I can't decide._  He pointed at the bleeding Darius.  "Peace be."

Snarking off to an ice devil wasn't likely to be the best move under the circumstances.  That, he could decide.  A glowering nod, and a move toward the exit, was the only response needed.  He didn't bother looking back at Sabrina while yelling, in a useful outlet for that snark "In case you haven't noticed, she's not prone to listening to such things."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stabilize that Darius fellow.  After that, if he dies, he dies.
Move toward the exit.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

With no other option, Silas begrudgingly shifted out of the way of the ice devil. His hand wrung the grip of his weapon as he wished it were more silver than cold iron. Before it could fully leave his view he pleaded the creature as any mortal in his position would.

"Halt, hellion! The girl - Trinia! Where is she?!"

__________


_"Consolation prize? Bastards blessed! Jakkin, Al, Dalen... I pray your success!"_

----------


## Darvin

Dalen puts his hand on Silas' shoulder and pushes past him, asserting his dominance in the devil's eyes, "though the contract was not yet signed, a verbal agreement had been struck. If Trinia Sabor is not remitted to the custody of the queen's agents, his excellency will need to renegotiate the concessions he won today," Dalen tilts his head and smiles, "I will be sure to relay the church's position on this matter to the queen," it was still beyond likely that the devil would ignore him, verbal agreements aren't even worth the paper they're written on after all, but this framing was their best chance to secure Trinia's immediate release... and every extra able hand would be useful in the fight that was to come.

Diplomacy: (1d20+19)[*26*]

Dalen turns to Sabrina, "captured; we need to move immediately and track her with the coin. That construct may be invisible, but it's still huge and can't easily slip underground," he barks out commands, "head to the Royal Carriage and requisition the horses. I'll provide additional mounts as needed. We move _now_,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas trusted in Dalen, uncertain of his own ability to sway the devil. His mind and heart were in already in two through fealty and feeling, but he had no intention of an icy spear granting that separation permanency.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 12 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS: Cautious Fighter [1/10]*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Muscles still jumping randomly and his chest still burning beneath his mithril shirt despite the channeled healing, Jakkin swears sulphurously as he hurries in Alianis wake.  Deep down he knows theres very little they could have done against the giant enchanted snake artifact, but that doesnt keep him from feeling like theyd failed in their task of protecting Ileosa.

No matter what questionable policies might be laid at the lasss feet, she doesnt deserve whats happening to her.  At least they have some way of tracking her, for now; hopefully they wont be too late.

----------


## Inspectre

The massive ice devil tilts its head, nearly scrapping it off the ceiling at the motion despite already stooping, gazing down at Silas in the same manner one might regard a wriggling insect found where it does not belong.

"I do not concern myself with the comings and goings of mortals, half-breed.  Here today, *gone* tomorrow."

The ice devil hisses with a malicious glint in its eyes, and its choice of emphasis with its words suggest that it's at least vaguely aware of who Trinia is and what had been planned for her prior to Queen Ileosa's intervening negotiation.
A negotiation which Dalen brings up, causing the devil to snap its head around to focus its bulbous eyes of hardened ice onto him now instead of Silas.  The devil pauses a moment, and seems to sniff in Dalen's direction for a moment before scowling.

"I don't take orders from you, Acadamae brat."

The devil snarls.

"But I will relay your claims to His Excellency."

And then with a sharp snap of its claws, the infernal denizen winks out of existence again, teleporting away to only the Gods-know-where.
Aliani looks down through the hole in the floor as Xerxes gives his final threat before retreating, and with a reluctant prayer seals the gaping wound in Darius's chest closed.
The gunslinger will live after all, and perhaps that will be enough to divert the Hellknight from his path of revenge - although he'll have to take that up with the Church of Asmodeus as Sabrina staggers away, and several acolytes in Asmodean robes rush up to grab hold of Darius to drag him away out of sight.

Going from the icebox to the icy heart of the Hells, the party is confronted by Sabrina at the bottom of the tower's stairs.  Aliani's flippant response and dismissive attempt to keep walking away is met with Sabrina storming after him, grabbing him by the shoulders, and lifting him and slamming him against the wall several inches off the ground, holding him there without much strain at her own eye level as they lock gazes.

"You were supposed to keep her *safe*!"

The bodyguard shouts, although it's not clear if she's blaming Aliani (and by extension the rest of you) for this latest security failure or herself.  Fortunately, Dalen is able to cut this confrontation short by bringing up the coin as a means of tracking the queen.  Sabrina nods, sending droplets of blood scattering across the floor of the cathedral - and just missing Aliani's shoes.  Setting the playwright back down, Sabrina grasps the hem of her cloak and concentrates, opening her eyes a moment later as she turns and hurries down the hallway towards the cathedral's exit, leaving a trail of blood droplets in her wake.  

As she goes, the bodyguard seems to finally notice the blood running down her face through the dozens of long cuts left in the flesh of her face by Darius's first blunderbuss shot.  She absently reaches a hand up to wipe at her face, although with the hard metal of her gauntlets this does barely more than smear the blood across the rest of her face as well.  Reaching into the satchel at her side, Sabrina produces a potion vial, uncorks it, and pauses for just a moment to tilt her head back and pour the contents down onto her face, washing most of the blood off and largely stemming the flow as most of the long scratches seal closed, although not all.  Continuing to make a mess for the cathedral's staff to clean up later, Sabrina dismissively tosses the now empty potion vial to one side where it smashes to pieces against the nearby wall.

Your party exits the cathedral a few steps behind Sabrina, where the bodyguard pauses again to touch the hem of her cloak and confirm what Dalen can already sense through his connection to Rhetoric  the eldritch monstrosity was fleeing to the southeast, in the direction of the Jeggare River.  As the group descends the cathedral stairs to move in the direction of the royal carriage, a unit of city guardsmen, Cressida Kroft at their head, hustles up the street to join you.

What the Hells *was* that!?

Kroft gasps as she gets close, glancing nervously back up to the sky as if looking for Lamms secret weapon.  Sabrina simply ignores her, muttering under her breath I dont have time for this. as she pushes past the unit of guardsmen wordlessly and starts unbuckling the two draft horses from the front of the carriage, clearly not bothered by the idea of having to ride without a saddle.

Additional reinforcements appear in the courtyard in front of the cathedral a few moments later in the form of a wing of Sable Marine griffons, likewise led by Marcus Endrin, who like Kroft also had a shocked expression as he calls out, Do any of you know what that thing was!?

Unlike Field Marshall Kroft, however, the Sable Commander was not content to simply accept Sabrinas silent brushoff, and maneuvers his griffon to stand directly in Sabrinas path as she leads the first draft horse away from the carriage.

I dont know why you are chasing after that thing, but I do know that my griffons can get us after it much faster.  Just tell us where we need to fly.

Sabrina bites back some sort of retort, looking back and forth between Marcus and the rest of you for several long moments as she ponders the offer, and then with a resigned sigh and nods, abandoning the horse in favor of hoping up onto the griffon behind Endrin.  The remaining Sable Marines likewise shift up in their saddles, clearing space for each of you to hop up behind them  or remain on the ground if you chose  to remain behind.  Before the group can take off into the air again, however, an acolyte emerges from the cathedral and hurries over to you.

Mister Dalen Rittle?

The acolyte asks, glancing between you as he clearly as no idea who to hand the slip of paper he has clenched in one fist over to.  When it becomes clear who his objective is, the acolyte thrusts the slip towards Dalen.

Message from His Excellency.

*Spoiler: The slip of paper*
Show


Written hurriedly on the slip of paper is a brief paragraph scrawled in atrocious penmanship  either that was the reason Ornher Reebs dictated his documents, the replacement for his crushed secretary was a poor one, or writing on rough stone walls with whatever was at-hand made conditions difficult, or all of the above.  It states simply, 

We will only release the Kingslayer into the custody of Her Majesty personally, and only after our agreement has been officially signed and finalized.  However, given the unique interruption to our negotiations, we agree to a 24-hour moratorium on proceeding with the Kingslayers execution.  However, by the time that the sun sets on the morrow, we will have received judgement from the Arbiters and confirmation to proceed, and we will not be able to wait any longer before passing judgement.  Her Majesty has until then to return and conclude our negotiations.



Before the last of you joining the chase has the opportunity to hop onto a griffon, Marcus has already urged his mount back up into the sky.  The rest of the Sable Marines soon follow, forming up into a ragged V behind their commander as you hurry towards the Jeggare River.  As you approach the river, the chase hits yet another snag as Dalen feels a sense of brief disorientation and confusion from Rhetoric as what he was perched on (the invisible flying metal snake) abruptly disappears from existence.  Seems likely to be some sort of teleportation effect (most likely Dimension Door as longer-ranged teleports would not need the snake to fly away first), which explains how the ancient weapon could come and go from its berth without needing a large, blatantly obvious, hole in the ground.

But although this latest trick of Haelunas new pet weapon was able to shake off Rhetorics attempt to follow it, it wasnt enough to stop Sabrina.  Sure enough, after a few moments of confusion Marcuss griffon turns back away from the river, still heading south but now in the opposite direction to the west  towards the Grey District.  A few minutes after that the wing begins to descend down behind the wall separating Korvosas graveyard from the rest of the city, landing in an older section of the deads district.

The grounds here are solemn and devoid of life, although here and there evidence is visible that efforts have been made by the Pharasman church to at least keep the area tidy, particularly around the numerous gentle swells of burial mounds.  Less well kept are the handful of worn mausoleums interspaced around the burial mounds, surely among the oldest in the city but far from the most maintained given their condition.

*Spoiler: DC 15 Knowledge Local*
Show


You appear to be in an area known as the Potters Ward, the site of Korvosas mass graves available for free of charge, where those unidentified or unloved are interred by the Church of Pharasma as a public service to the city.  And given that the Church of Pharasma has several other areas in the Grey that are available for mere coppers, the unmarked mass graves here are truly the place of last resort for those in need of burial in Korvosa.



*Spoiler: DC 15 Knowledge Nobility or History*
Show


As one might expect of Korvosa, even with burial of the dead the noble houses are in competition with each other to have the grandest, or perhaps most ostentatious, mausoleum in which to house their dead.  In fact, every few decades there is some fresh scandal as one of the noble houses build a new, larger mausoleum, ostensibly in order to ensure that there is sufficient space to accommodate new family members in need of entombment.  The scandal comes from when the noble family has all of their old family members interned in the old mausoleum moved  over the protestations of the Church of Pharasma  into the new structure, leaving the old one open which is often put up on auction for lesser noble houses or wealthy merchant families to purchase.

There was one noble house, however, which did not build new mausoleums within the Grey  House Porpyphia, which kept the same mausoleum since it was first built some time after the Grey District was established within Korvosa.  Its unclear if the relatively small but influential house simply didnt need the additional space, quietly expanded the chambers beneath the mausoleum as needed, or had found some other solution for storing their dead.  In any event, it was irrelevant given that House Poryphia was driven out of Korvosa by Queen Domina after a failed assassination attempt against her was traced back to House Poryphia.  Now their ancestral mausoleum  that large and crumbling structure that stands foremost among the crumbling mausoleums right over there  stood unmaintained and forgotten.



Sabrina is dismounted before the griffon has even touched the ground, landing with a grunt and a stumble, before turning in a slow circle, surveying the graveyard surrounding you all as the rest of the Sable Marines touch down nearby.  The queens bodyguard touches her cloak again, concentrating, and then kneels down, touching the ground at her feet.  She glances over at Dalen.

Shes down there, about 500 feet or so.  Tell me you have a spell that can get us down there!

From his perch up on his griffon, Marcus speaks up.

I must admit that I am not familiar with every catacomb and mausoleum in the Grey, but I am confident that if that metal monster has a human master, there must be some tunnel that leads down from here into whatever chamber lies below.  And if such a tunnel does exist, then the ones most likely to know of it outside of this master are the servants of Pharasma.

That will take too long!  Theyll pontificate and preen about, demanding some sort of accommodation for their priceless aid, some mutually beneficial deal!

Sabrina spits, clearly soured by the experience at the Church of Asmodeus (up until Haeluna crashed it).  She looks at Dalen again, her voice pleading despite her just voiced disdain about going and asking for the Pharasmans to help.

Tell me you have a way to get us down there now.

----------


## Darvin

Dalen folds the paper neatly and places it in a secure pocket. That was more or less what he was expecting, each side twisting the others arms. With any luck, the Queen would have ammunition after this day to twist back. 

The teleportation of the beast was an unwelcome, but not entirely unexpected, turn of events. It certainly complicated matters. Dalen pondered the best way to continue the pursuit as they arrived in the Grey district. He was broken from his contemplation by Sabrina addressing him. A pang of irritation fills him, faced with his own inadequacy as a wizard. He was brilliant and clever, a prodigy whose accomplishments far exceeded his worldly experience, and now he once again stood here grasping at powers far behind his current abilities. 

With a deep breath, Dalen's mind turned. There must be some way that the Lamm's allies and agents traveled to the surface without this construct. The proper divination could find the path. He removes his spellbook and opens it the page inscribed with the Ears of the City spell, then speaks to Sabrina, "I'll need fifteen minutes to prepare the spell. It won't get us down there, but it should show us the way. Leave me to my studies,"

He'd have to make this faster - he _would_ make this faster.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dalen will prepare Ears of the City in his empty 1st level spell slot. This takes 15 minutes.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

Aliani grunted as his back met the wall, knocking the wind partway out of him.  This was no time to _argue_, per se, but he was nothing if not defiant, and he locked eyes with her as he let out a quiet, heartfelt, "now you know how I've felt".  

~~~

It was with some reluctance that he boarded a griffon with the others.  The chase was on, but it was a chase that he wasn't actually certain that he wanted to win.  The apocryphal tale of the dog chasing after the messenger's carriage came to mind; _it might catch it, for sure, but what would it do once it did_?  He let the marine do the steering, for his own part closing his eyes and sending forth a silent prayer for direction.  _Whose side am I supposed to be on, here?  Am I to stand by and watch them tear each other apart?"_

As the group gathered, and the objective became clear, he shook his head at Dalen's suggestion.  "No time for the magic; and no time to ask the Pharasmans for anything but their forgiveness.  If it's down you want ... most of the larger structures here are of course, monuments to excess even in death.  Ostensibly it would be to enlarge the crypts to allow for more generations to be stored away, but in reality it's mainly a contest to see who can waste the most money on the internment of their dead -- as if the dead would care."  He was *quite* aware that the Sable Marine commander was present, of course.  "However, the Porphyrian house, unique among all, has never done such a thing.  And it's not completely for a lack of bodies.  So if they didn't go up.... which way do you suppose they went?"

He pointed down through the earth.

"It's that, or go mucking through the sewers again."  His commencement of search for the Porphyrian crypt indicated that the sewers were really _not_ an option he was prepared to consider seriously.  "Might be trapped, of course, to keep the grave robbers with fewer scruples than us away, so be careful."

----------


## Captain Jak

*Spoiler: STAT BLOCK*
Show

 * Jakkin Longshanks*
*HP:* 26 *| CURRENT:* 12 *| AC:* 20  *| TOUCH:* 16 *| FLAT:* 15 *| CMD:* 16 *| FCMD:* 11
*INITIATIVE:* +7  *| PERCEPTION:* +11 *| FORTITUDE:* +4 *| REFLEX:* +11 (Evasion) *| WILL:* +2
*ACTIVE EFFECTS:*  
*CONDITIONS:*  None.


Jakkin could certainly understand Sabrinas anger and grief at the outcome of recent events; understanding didnt prevent him from hoping she wouldnt injure Aliani too severely by lashing out at what was within reach, rather than the real enemy.

He didnt hesitate to rapidly scale his way onto the back of a gryphon; hes spent his share of time in a crows nest, so heights were hardly something that fussed him much, and he wouldnt be much of an extra burden to such a beast.

So it was that he stood on the leonine back as they powered through the air, one hand gripping firmly at the belt of the marine who flew the mount, his toes digging into the surprisingly coarse hair.  His own beard and hair whipped in the wind of their passage, and he had to conclude that flying was indeed a worthwhile experience.

Upon the ground once more, the trail became more difficult to determine and Sabrina seemed on the verge of desperation in her requests of Dalin.  As the wizard began his frantic studies, Jakkin himself looked over the area with a practiced eye.

*"Not to dismiss the value of all of these magicks,"* the Halfling spoke up, *"but that mausoleum there doesnt have nearly overgrown enough doors to be a properly quiet resting place,"* he pointed out, indicating the crypt to the north.

Sometimes, it can faster to just look about with a practiced eye.

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Before he latched himself to the griffin, Silas stepped close to Kroft. Close enough to whisper in staggered breath. "Cres- Field Marshall! The church took Trinia. She may yet be inside, but I have to stop that monster's master - I can't do both. Please, you're my hope in this. Evacuate the church as it crumbles. She still has stories to tell."

His last utterance inserted in an attempt to pique her interest before he could delay no further and entered the air.

*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

Will take 10 if I think I can succeed in getting her to follow the request. 

Result: 19

I will roll if I can expect it won't be enough.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Silas scratched his chin as plans were made. He didn't have any sufficient caliber of magic to assist in the pursuit. He had to rely on what little knowledge he could share. He stood and listened as the others pointed from one thing to the next. On the occasion he thought to chime in, a better idea was presented. 

Instead of providing his own insights, he affirmed and supported the three he knew most. 

"Jakkin has it - I'd bet anything on that. Dalen, save your spells for what is to come. Can you prepare on the way?"

Silas hastened his thinking as they strode toward the mausoleum.

"Ser Merrin: fast as we can; smart as we can. How long can we spare for resupply? What resources do we have for our quest into the depths?"

----------


## Darvin

> "Jakkin has it - I'd bet anything on that. Dalen, save your spells for what is to come. Can you prepare on the way?"


Dalen snaps his spellbook shut and stows it, sighs at the final request, "have you ever had to copy a document? Now imagine if each symbol must be transcribed in the correct order, and that order changes depending on the alignment of the stars which you need to mentally recalculate as you are in the process of transcribing, and just to make things a little more interesting there is a gremlin that will rip the page out from under you repeatedly and if you aren't careful you'll ruin your work when it does so. Could you do that 'on the way'? Because it would be much easier than preparing spells,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas quipped.

"Have you yet asked the gremlin to _not_ lash about?"

Anything to add lightness before darkness.

----------


## Captain Jak

Jakkin snorted at the quip, amused. He never much understood how anyone had the head for memorizing elaborate, complex procedures to trick the world into doing impossible things for them. 

He was a simple man; he'd just punch things until they stopped being a problem.

----------


## Stelio Kontos

"It's okay Dalen, I'm sure that whatever you've always had the foresight to prepare will be more than sufficient" Aliani chimed in, figuring that the wizard's ego might need a touch of stroking. 

He called off after Kroft: "Be sure to get Miss Sabor out of there if you possibly can -- they're planning some very inappropriate things for her, if she's still alive, and probably if she isn't.  And if you do get her, for god's sake don't take her back to the castle.  Take her someplace _actually_ safe."

That that jibe would rile up Sabrina that much more was ... well, it might be _helpful_ to have her properly pissed off and in full grasp of tremendous anger needing to be unleashed.

----------


## Darvin

> "Have you yet asked the gremlin to _not_ lash about?"


Dalen proceeds to hum a Korvosan folk-song popular among children, a notorious ear-worm, "now then, I've instilled just such a gremlin in your head. Go ahead, _try_ to tell the beast to stop singing,"

----------


## PiccadillyPi

"Ah. Hm, well! Hm. Hm-hm-hmmm-hm... Blast! My last moments will be of this tune no doubt!"

----------


## Inspectre

Sabrina frowns upon learning that Dalen does not have an immediate solution to the problem, but nods her consent and lets him get to work while beginning to pace back and forth in an aggravated fashion.  Marcus nods his support as well, and uses this opportunity to urge support for his own point.

Since were going to need to wait for Dalen anyway, it seems we now have time to go talk to the Pharasmans  Id rather not have to try to explain our presence here to one of their patrols.

Sabrina pauses momentarily to roll her eyes but as she opens her mouth to no doubt offer some sort of scathing commentary to this idea, she seems to think better of it and bites the retort back.  Evidently even the queens bodyguard was hesitant to run afoul of the Church of Pharasma  or perhaps shes simply imagining the yet further delay that being accosted by a band of Pharasma inquisitors would bring.  Seeing a lack of disagreement from the queens bodyguard, Marcus turns and motions one of his Sable Marines to take back into the air and head for the Cathedral of Pharasma in the distance.

It's at this point that Aliani brings up the idea of the nearby Porpyphia crypt, followed by Jakkins observation that the masoleums doorstep seems unusually well kept for this run-down section of the Grey District.  Marcus looks to the sky in exasperation and gives a muttered curse as Sabrina immediately marches up to the masoleums doors to examine it.

I could probably smash through these in a minute or so  stand back!

Sabrina commands as she raises a hand up to the hilt of her falchion, only for Marcus to shove past her and interpose himself in front of the crypt doors, arms outstretched to each side.

Wait!  While House Porpyphia was exiled from Korvosa, leaving this crypt unattended, it could 

If youre going to whine about me bashing this door down setting a bad precedent with the nobility or itll upset the Pharasmans, then you can just save your breath and step aside  unless you want me to cut through you as well, Marcus.

Marcus doesnt blink, but rather closes his eyes and exhales loudly before stepping aside, gesturing at the door.

I was going to say it could still be trapped.  The noble houses take the security of their interred dead very seriously, to the extent that I know Bishop dBear has had to have several conversations with them about limiting the collateral damage caused by incompetent thieves attempting to breach the wards.  But please, by all means, feel free to test the theory that House Porpyphia did not prepare for someone trying to circumvent their security by smashing the crypt doors down  just let rest of us all move far away first!

Marcus and Sabrina glare at each other for a moment, and then Marcus gestures at the door again.

Or, you can take a breath and wait a moment, while we examine the door to determine if there are still any traps left on the doors, and if there is a *safe* way to bypass them.

Sabrina stares at the crypt doors for a long moment, and then steps back and releases the grip on the hilt of her weapon.

Fine.  Two minutes.  Then I would suggest you start running if youre still worried about some hypothetical trap that may or may not kill us all.

Marcus nods, and turns back to the crypt doors, studying it thoughtfully.

I dont suppose any of you have any means to detect magical traps?  I am far more concerned about those . . . although I suppose the theoretical trap that Bishop dBear told me about vetoing, which involved a trap door plunging everything within 50 of the crypt door sixty feet down onto spikes, is a close second.

(I believe Jakkin does have trapfinding still as an Unchained Rogue, so I believe he can detect magical traps.  Detect Magic may also work, although I believe there are ways to conceal magical auras so that is not a sure-fire method.  Anyway, going to assume Jakkin helps out at that invitation).

Sure enough, the Poryphia crypt was protected by a dizzying cluster of magical wards set to go off if the doors were opened without some sort of safeguard signal deactivating the wards first.  Emphasis here, however, is on was, as each of the wards has been discretely but cleanly scratched through by some sort of tool, rendering them useless.  That still doesnt rule out some sort of mechanical device still in-play, but the deactivated magical traps and the fact that the doors were currently sitting unlocked was a clear sign to those who could see it that the Poryphia crypt was no longer secure.

As they were finishing up their examination of the doors, Sabrina seems to finish a silent countdown as she abruptly steps forward, grabs hold one of the crypt doors, and yanks it open.  Half a dozen crossbows slide out of concealed holes around the doorframe, leveling emptied frames at Sabrinas head.  The queens bodyguard pauses dramatically a moment, regarding the empty crossbows with a smirk, before unsheathing her falchion and stepping through the doorway.

Well, were all still here and alive, so it seems that was a waste of two minutes.  Lets not waste any more, shall we?

The bodyguard steps forward and down into the darkness, descending the set of stone stairs revealed on the other side of the doorway.  The gloom is illuminated a moment later after Sabrina whispers to her falchion, causing the magical runes running down the length of the blade to begin faintly glowing.  Marcus watches the bodyguard disappear down into the tomb with yet another exasperated sigh, gesturing after her.

Well, I suppose once more into the breach, as theres no telling what else shell decide to smash through in the hopes of finding this mythical pathway down straight into the heart of the villains lair.  I suppose it is still my duty to prevent her from doing anything foolish, and watch her back if Alianis hypothesis does somehow prove true.  You are welcome to accompany me, of course.

Marcus directs his attention back to the remaining Sable Marines.

Set up a perimeter and wait for the arrival of Bishop dBear or her designated representatives.  We will explain this breach in decorum after our return.

The Sable Marines give a joint salute in response, and Marcus draws an ioun torch from a pouch on his belt, setting it to spin around his head before drawing both of his scimitars from his belt.  He inclines the yawning portal down into the tombs depth with his head.

Shall we?

*************************

The stone stairs descend sharply down into the earth, going down 10 before terminating in a small 10 landing before plunging down another 10 to open up into a cavernous chamber 80 x 50 that could have served as a ballroom in less gloomy circumstances.  Unlike the rough granite exterior entrance, here the tomb shifts to ornate carved white marble, complete with decorated columns that line either side of the hall to support the roof 15 overhead, each column depicting frolicking angels carrying souls up to the heavens, as represented by said roof which seems to be decorated with gold paint and crushed gemstones.

This seems to be the lobby of sorts for the tomb, as at the edge of your lights stone stairs at each corner of the cavernous entry chamber lead 10 down into side chambers that appear to be more function than form, with slots carved into the stone walls to hold coffins and remains.  Unfortunately, they seem to have failed in their purpose as many of the coffins have been pulled out from their resting places and smashed open, leaving bones scattered into a rough heap in the middle of each alcoves floor (far more bones, you think, than should otherwise be held in the handful of coffins resting within each alcove).  

As Sabrina crosses the floor of the entry chamber to bring its back wall into the light from her glowing sword, she reveals that this beautiful central chamber has likewise been desecrated.  A rough hole has been smashed through the back wall of marble, leaving an equally roughly dug tunnel in the dirt beyond yawning wide open to beckon you all onward.  Standing firmly in front of that dug-out tunnel, however, is a hulking skeletal form almost half again as large as a horse.  Were it not for long skeletal beak jutting out of its skull, the creature would resemble a massive bear, although it is the bronze plate still bolted down its left side, the engraved letters reading property of House Jeggare that leave no doubt that this is Jeggares missing owlbear skeleton.  Which, in addition to now being found, as also been re-animated as it steps forward and snaps its beak open and shut several times.

As if in response to this, purple mist begins to seep up through the stone floor of the four alcoves around the room, and the tomb is suddenly full of the clatter of bones pulling themselves together and pulling themselves up to their feet.  Undaunted, Sabrina strides forward towards the owlbear skeleton as it lumbers forward into a charge to meet her.

Ive got the big one  you keep the rest of them off my back!

You all seem to have a knack for finding trouble wherever you go.  I suppose it is too late to withdraw and wait for the Pharasmans to get here to help.  Ah well.

Marcus observes, turning and throwing himself towards the line of skeletons, wearing old but functional armor and carrying similar well-preserved weapons, ascending up from the western alcove.  Less ancient and probably not originally buried with these bones are the cloth tabards they each wear, depicting a grey skeletal hand against a black background clenching all fingers in a fist  save one which remains defiantly outstretched.

I will handle this flank, watch the other side!

(OOC:  And we are finally back, with a fresh combat within the Poryphia tomb, as untrapped does not equal unguarded!  Sabrina is taking the owlbears attention  for now at least  while Marcus is holding the western line of skeletons.  That leaves the ones to the east as the immediate threat for now, although the purple mist is still billowing in each alcove and theres lots more bones down in each one.  For purposes of simplicity, we shall assume that the entirety of the central chamber is lit up by your various sources of light, although thanks to the gloom of the animating fog in each alcove, creatures down those flights of stairs and within each alcove have partial concealment.  Each group of skeletons currently consists of three sword and shieldmen, behind which is a skeleton wielding a lance and then two archers 10 back from that.)

Combat Map

----------


## Darvin

As they cross the threshold of the tomb, Dalen spends a moment to cast the Mage Armor spell. An invisible suit of armor envelops him, the gentle inertia barely perceptible as he moves his limbs.

The rattling of undead bones is at once a shock as it is completely unsurprising. Still, most of the undead here were mere mindless thralls, perhaps not even under the necromancer's direct control but merely left to attack upon their natural instincts. Perhaps they were immune to Enchantment, but such simple impetus without purpose or desire was easily swayed by other means. Sweeping his arm and incanting his illusion spell, a wall of stone materializes, cutting the room in half. He then steps back to avoid the shrapnel.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dalen casts Silent Image to create the illusion of a solid stone wall right behind the Owlbear, completely cutting off the bottom half of the room. He then moves 10 feet back up the stairwall to put himself out of line of sight of the archers so he can continue concentrating on the spell. Silent Image is a Concentration spell, so any damage dealt to Dalen will trigger a concentration check that could cause the spell to fizzle

----------


## PiccadillyPi

Silas drew his sword knowing he was ill-fitted for this fight. He charged forward hoping to remove the head of the rune-laden monsters without fully knowing their abilities. It was all he could do to protect his compatriots as they descended into the deadly dwellings of depraved ne'er-do-wells. 

"I don't know of what mind these rattling wretches have to themselves, but stay behind me as we break through their numbers!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to block Guard 5. Attack Guard 5.

Attack: (1d20+8)[*28*] 
Crit (26+): (1d20+8)[*20*]
Damage: (2d4+5)[*11*]
Extra if crit: (2d4+5)[*10*]


*Silas Rata'da*
Male Chaotic Neutral Rakshasa-Spawn Velvet Blade, *Level* 4, *Init* 3, *HP* 28/28, *DR* cold/electic/fire 5, *Speed* 20/30
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 7, *Will* -1, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Sick AF Falchion, +1 Cold Iron*  +8 (2d4+5, 18-20/x2)
*  Chakram (3)*  +7 (1d8+3, x2)
*Masterwork Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +3 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## Stelio Kontos

The playwright had a small sniff of satisfaction that yes, something was up with that crypt -- followed by a sigh of trepidation that something was up with that crypt.

As the group prepared to enter the crypt, Aliani remarked wryly "Well, on the plus side, the crypt has _already_ been desecrated if not defiled, so whatever we're doing isn't going to make things _worse_?" 

Yes, something was *definitely* up with this crypt, he observed as they made their way into the lobby.  Something that was *not* the work of their pursuee.  A small groan of annoyance escaped his lips at the sight of the owlbear skeleton, and a much louder one at the sight of that damned mist.  The mist, at least, snapped him into action.

"Stick closer together this time!  Don't go wandering too far off!" he shouted with a confident air of authority that truth be told, was a total-put on.  A second glace at that owlbear made him do a quick double take.  "And Sabrina, mind those upper claws!  Those are GHOUL claws, don't ask me how!"

"May the gods keep and protect me.  I'd rather not get my neck gnawed again?"  A slightly irreverent prayer, perhaps, but his patron would know better than most how he felt.  A few steps forward to get into position, as he brought his hand up to adjust his neckline a bit in preparation for what was to come.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast protection from evil on myself.
Move 20' south, to 10' behind Sabrina.  Draw mace, if it wasn't already.

----------

